# Show your Amphibias!



## ZXing

Just what the title says, post pictures of your Vostok Amphibias. It would be nice to have a thread showing all the different types on different straps, etc.


----------



## Anatoly

mine on a shark mesh


----------



## Mister Mike

4 Soviets and 2 Russians:


----------



## pyjujiop

Soviet-era, circa 1985, cal. 2409 (and COSC accurate to boot)...

http://athalawulf.com/amph-cccp.jpg









Present-day Russian-made Amphibia on mesh:


----------



## YG1

Please show soviet-made Ministry Amphibians.


----------



## Seele

YG1, here's one for you: Old Ministry on Modena. Sorry for the awful picture quality...


----------



## YG1

Tnx Seele 
Are hands original? 
I though those Amphibians had paddle hands...


----------



## Seele

YG1, as far as I know, some Tonneaus have paddle hands, but these hands are correct for the Old Ministry.


----------



## Lucidor

Seele said:


> YG1, as far as I know, some Tonneaus have paddle hands, but these hands are correct for the Old Ministry.


I second that:


----------



## Lucidor

Amphibia tonneau with paddel hands:









The famous RR:









The dude:










And the very originals:


----------



## tjvreeken

He, that is nice 

Here are my Amphibias:



















The one in the front, with the half bracelet is sold.


----------



## Seele

Great stuff Tom, 960 and 350!

By the way you probably know why the 350 has swivelled lugs


----------



## tjvreeken

Seele said:


> Great stuff Tom, 960 and 350!
> 
> By the way you probably know why the 350 has swivelled lugs


Feel free to learn me something :-d


----------



## Seele

Ahhh...

When Vostok was working on the Amphibia project they had not worked with stainless steel before, only brass. Brass is a really nice material to machine, with the right kind of cutting tool it takes only one pass to shape it. Stainless steel on the other hand, is much trickier, while being hard it is more brittle as well. The earlier tests on machining stainless steel ended up with the lugs falling off, so they resorted to having lugs added to the case. Later on, they discovered that they could indeed machine watchcases with regular lugs, but they had to cut in multiple passes: basically, cutting off smaller amounts of material every pass. Compared to brass which needs one pass of the cutting tool, stainless steel needs twelve.

When I was doing metal machining (both lathe and milling machine) many years ago I did try different materials; brass and steel are nice to work on, aluminium is very "sticky" and clogs up the cutting tools quickly, but working titanium is a little less fun than hitting my own head with a hammer repeatedly!


----------



## Pilot Error

Steve and Team Zissou


----------



## DeeDee

I´ll try as well:







this is the new stuff...now older:







and two of my first ones:














after all the famous radioroom:







some other amfibians:







the KGB by Ostwok and a W&CM amfibia














and again some new stuff: new ministry and reef diver














Thats it folks...


----------



## YG1

Anyone have two-crown Amphibians?


----------



## DeeDee

YG1 said:


> Anyone have two-crown Amphibians?


 :think:...such has never been made by wostok...mybe poljot did, but most of us (?) do understand amfibia as wostok made watches.


----------



## tjvreeken

Seele said:


> Ahhh...
> 
> When Vostok was working on the Amphibia project they had not worked with stainless steel before, only brass. Brass is a really nice material to machine, with the right kind of cutting tool it takes only one pass to shape it. Stainless steel on the other hand, is much trickier, while being hard it is more brittle as well. The earlier tests on machining stainless steel ended up with the lugs falling off, so they resorted to having lugs added to the case. Later on, they discovered that they could indeed machine watchcases with regular lugs, but they had to cut in multiple passes: basically, cutting off smaller amounts of material every pass. Compared to brass which needs one pass of the cutting tool, stainless steel needs twelve.
> 
> When I was doing metal machining (both lathe and milling machine) many years ago I did try different materials; brass and steel are nice to work on, aluminium is very "sticky" and clogs up the cutting tools quickly, but working titanium is a little less fun than hitting my own head with a hammer repeatedly!


Yes, now I remember. One of our members of _the _Dutch Watch Forum posted this article from a Russian forum in 2009:

http://timeway.ru/articles/na_sushe_i_na_more/

It is a nice article about the development of the Amphibia watches. 
I tried to read it with Google Translation :-d. Great fun!
Maybe somebody is willing to translate it in good English.


----------



## tjvreeken

DeeDee said:


> :think:...such has never been made by wostok...mybe poljot did, but most of us (?) do understand amfibia as wostok made watches.


Check out this article, at the bottom you will see a two crown Amphibia, made by Boctok:

http://timeway.ru/articles/na_sushe_i_na_more/


----------



## J.D.B.

So far....(sorry for the rough shot...)
Josh


----------



## Sodiac

Sold the next two:


----------



## texasgunrunner

tjvreeken said:


> Check out this article, at the bottom you will see a two crown Amphibia, made by Boctok:
> 
> http://timeway.ru/articles/na_sushe_i_na_more/


Good eye, Tom! I read that article, and even looked at the pics, except for the 2 that show the 2 crown Amphibia.:roll: Thanks for pointing it out again!


----------



## Starman66

I recently received this Amphibia. Can anyone confirm whether the dial is original, or franken? Sorry, no strap yet. I've shown my sunburnt couple before, but here's their pic too. (sorry didn't expect pics to be so big)


----------



## YG1

Dial is original.
I saw several of such watches and all had such untidy pained lume.

Curious what happened to the the dials on the last pic...
Sunburned?


----------



## grabtime

translated link - very interesting article - thanks


----------



## Boxerpeti

My Amphibians: Orosz órák


----------



## domi

Not exactly a beauty shot, as it is hard to get multiple watches looking nice in one picture...

But here is the (current) family:










More of the blue and orange...










...and the eldest of the bunch.


----------



## constantin-o-politan

Comrades,

Sorry for the indecent cell phone image, but my amphibians.
Best wishes,
C


----------



## DeeDee

tjvreeken said:


> Check out this article, at the bottom you will see a two crown Amphibia, made by Boctok:
> 
> http://timeway.ru/articles/na_sushe_i_na_more/


Hi Tom,

I knew the article before, but as I did understand it, those are just drafts, has anyone seen one in real? :-(


----------



## michele

DeeDee said:


> I knew the article before, but as I did understand it, those are just drafts, has anyone seen one in real? :-(


Some guys have a two-crowns Amphibia, but not that one. 
I don't know people who has one like that one. I fear that it was just one prototype.

If you are really into your signature, better go to Madrid and buy a Rolex: 




Am i right?


----------



## tjvreeken

In this post you see a two crown Boctok, just the back with the movement:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what...rskie-vostok-396762-post2968055.html#poststop


----------



## DeeDee

tjvreeken said:


> In this post you see a two crown Boctok, just the back with the movement:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what...rskie-vostok-396762-post2968055.html#poststop


No doubt an amfibia with two crowns...never seen it before; Thanxs! (Okay Michele...I´ll be right back, just go to Madrid...)


----------



## apajo

With Watchadoo


----------



## YG1

Don't see many amphibians with black bezels in here...
I think those bezels look much more cooler.


----------



## Draygo




----------



## D1JBS

Checkerboard red-silver dial on olive nato...


----------



## watchgolfer

Here are my Amphibias...


----------



## Vaurien

Here's my black bezel Amphibian.... with Ivan :-d


----------



## D1JBS

Vaurien said:


> Here's my black bezel Amphibian.... with Ivan :-d


Wow! I like this one - very cool.


----------



## soviet

One of my most interesting Amphibians.:-!


----------



## DeeDee

And some more..







the old turtle and the new...







an old antmagnetic...







one of my favorites...







and the dude...







some more dudes, the turtle is a franken...

thats it folks!


----------



## mgscheue

My two.


----------



## sci




----------



## Vaurien

I have not many Amphibians.

Maybe this is the most "classic"










And this the finest (and most difficult to take a picture ;-) )










This one and the next are Russian made, they keep the most wrist time


----------



## Dapper




----------



## Seele

Dapper, only three of your pictures are Amphibias! :-d


----------



## Dapper

Seele said:


> Dapper, only three of your pictures are Amphibias! :-d


You're wrong :-d;-)


----------



## Seele

Really? Better check:

First one: Amphibia Type 420 round case, with this dial it is often known as "Bill Murray".

Second one: Komandirskie Type 341 case, chromed brass (with some brass showing at the lugs), typical Komandirskie straight hands.

Third one: Generalskie Type 091 case, but with Amphibia hands.

Fourth one: Komandirskie "mini".

Fifth one: Another Komandirskie Type 341.

Sixth one: Current model Amphibia Type 070 "Ministry" with 059 "blue diver" dial.

Seventh one: As above with 634 "black diver" dial.


----------



## Reno

Another *orange* here :


----------



## Dapper

Seele said:


> First one: Amphibia Type 420 round case, with this dial it is often known as "Bill Murray".


That's right :-! Though it's probably more commonly referred to as the 'Steve Zissou' after the character played by Bill Murray in the film 'The Life Aquatic'


----------



## Dapper

Another one just arrived this morning :-!........










Cheers


----------



## DeeDee

Hi all, in my third reply to this tread I´d like to show you my Komfibian...Franken or not? :roll:







​


----------



## Seele

DeeDee said:


> Hi all, in my third reply to this tread I´d like to show you my Komfibian...Franken or not? :roll:


I feel it is: I have never been convinced that the Type 470 case has ever housed any movement other than 2409, yours appears to be a 2414. The Komandirskie hands also suggest that it is not original.


----------



## cottontop

I love mine.................cottontop


----------



## a_godumov

My Blue scuba dude:


----------



## Rowley

To steal a line from Leonard Cohen's Partisan "there were three of us this morning, I'm the only one this evening"

The one on the right is now in Dapper's tender care and my Desert Shield (no photo' at the moment) may well soon be on its way to the U.S. - leaving me with the one on the left.


----------



## ebrandwein




----------



## YG1

What Amphibians were fitted with paddle hands except NVChs?


----------



## naunau




----------



## YG1

Anyone got 1st gen NVCh to show?


----------



## roo7

Hope I'm not late for this, haven't been reading the forums lately :-(

1 of my favourite Amphibian group shots, which shows the various generation of Amphibian from the first gen with swing lugs all the way to the modern automatic with a bling bling dial. :-d









As you can see I don't really have much modern Russian amphibians. 

This is my most recent Amphibian purchase, I bought this purely for the dial, it only appear once so far from my ebay searches and probably recently on the forum in the last 2 mths. :think:









The first generation Amphibians









Finally with the rest of the Vostok family.








I could really use a better back drop. ;-)


----------



## tjvreeken

roo7 said:


> Hope I'm not late for this, haven't been reading the forums lately :-(


Hi Jie Hong, it is never to late to show your 'Small & humble collection' ;-)


----------



## Montijo

Here are some more Amphibias:

1967



















Ministry Scuba Dude


----------



## Vaurien

The eggplant Ministry scuba dude is very elegant! Congrats |>


----------



## vsls

I am curious about the Ministry case Amphibias, and I'm still new to all this area, AFAIK there are some "older" new Ministries that where released in 2007-2009 and have more classic Amphibia dials like this







and then we have the 2010 Ministry case Amphibias that come only in 2 new designs with different colors like this one







Is that right? Also do the pre 2010 models have the problems that Vostok had in 2009?


----------



## Reno

vsls said:


> I am curious about the Ministry case Amphibias, and I'm still new to all this area, AFAIK there are some "older" new Ministries that where released in 2007-2009 and have more classic Amphibia dials like this
> View attachment 387890
> 
> and then we have the 2010 Ministry case Amphibias that come only in 2 new designs with different colors like this one
> View attachment 387891
> 
> Is that right? Also do the pre 2010 models have the problems that Vostok had in 2009?


If I'm not mistaken (I'm certainly not the most qualified person to answer in the russian subforum), *yes*, the second dial came out last year (2010).

I personnaly own the *orange* dial, like the one on pour pic&#8230; I'm actually wearing it right now ;-)

No idea about the problems you're referring to, though.


----------



## arktika1148

Interesting to see no mention of the shrouded Amphib's in this thread, and after this morning when I thought I'd finally fit a rubber strap to my 060640 I'm not supprised.

Spring pins are named well, they do spring, fortunitly found...many times , then I realized the clearance for fitting was too low unless I shaved the strap....gave up on the rubber and fitted a milanese , went straight in ...won on the bay at £2.50 telescopic 18-22mm ends.
Feels fine as all mesh does , but doesn't suit the watch, might have to try shark, or carbon fibre, or shark mesh ?? What does work with the 060 shrouded lugs ?


----------



## vsls

Reno said:


> If I'm not mistaken (I'm certainly not the most qualified person to answer in the russian subforum), *yes*, the second dial came out last year (2010).
> 
> I personnaly own the *orange* dial, like the one on pour pic&#8230; I'm actually wearing it right now ;-)
> 
> No idea about the problems you're referring to, though.


I have to blame your thread of orange Amphibia's pictures that made me seriously think of getting one with that dial!:-d My only concern is how good does show the red seconds hand on an orange dial.


----------



## Reno

vsls said:


> I have to blame your thread of orange Amphibia's pictures that made me seriously think of getting one with that dial!:-d *My only concern is how good does show the red seconds hand on an orange dial.*


Happy to oblige :-d

I kinda like it, but that's only me :think:


----------



## watch22

I like my crazy orange one - it's a good excuse to get a black/orange strap.


----------



## Patagonico

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## YG1

Patagonico said:


>



Very cool photo!
Makes me wanna buy the watch although I already have one.
Send it over to ChChZ, maybe they'll get an idea how to advertise their watches.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07

My only Amphibian (so far)... 
Modded bezel and a kevlar style strap from International Watchman.


----------



## texasgunrunner

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> My only Amphibian (so far)...
> Modded bezel and a kevlar style strap from International Watchman.
> View attachment 389922


I really like the new bezel on that one! That's the only thing I'm not really crazy about on the Amphibias--the weird dots on the bezel. Nice job!


----------



## WhoKnowsWho

Patagonico said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Ooo, I like that combo.


----------



## D1JBS

Re-strapped and re-posted!


----------



## JacksonExports

Just arrived today! New to the forum so I'm not sure it's an original from 80s or franken. Any ideas?


----------



## pmwas

Here's a nice 2416B Amfibia - early "Scuba dude"  With a Oficerskie Neptune' I've already shown in another thread.


----------



## storyteller

JacksonExports said:


> Just arrived today! New to the forum so I'm not sure it's an original from 80s or franken. Any ideas?


I think it is fine - at least dial, case, and hands fit. I have the same. The lume is applied rather clumsily, but all the amphibia of this line are influenced by the primitive / naivistic art (or the factory used child labour, or too much vodka - choose whatever explanation you like; personally I think they didn't care).


----------



## JacksonExports

storyteller said:


> I think it is fine - at least dial, case, and hands fit. I have the same. The lume is applied rather clumsily, but all the amphibia of this line are influenced by the primitive / naivistic art (or the factory used child labour, or too much vodka - choose whatever explanation you like; personally I think they didn't care).


Thanks Storyteller, the Lume is non existent but I don't care I was just hoping for a piece of history. So far she is running like a champ, hope it continues. 1st Amphibian but definitely not my last.


----------



## soviet

Here is a group shot of part of my Amphibia.b-) All have an Amphibia 200M caseback.


----------



## baseball8819

got this in the mail just the other day. I've never really been a watch or jewelry person, so I wanted to see if I could stand something on my wrist for long periods of time. So far, so good. It's a 420331 on a nato strap by Eddie.


----------



## Starman66

This Amphibia arrived with me yesterday. I think it's 100% original. I prefer dials without numbers & I like this design.


----------



## Reno

Starman66 said:


> This Amphibia arrived with me yesterday. I think it's 100% original. I prefer dials without numbers & I like this design.


 gorgeous, Starman66 |>

I like that :-!


----------



## jlow28




----------



## rayaring




----------



## marc2131

I've seen Amphibias like your one before but was not able to verify their identity in other collections. I assumed it was a franken. Does anyone here know if these are genuine?



Starman66 said:


> This Amphibia arrived with me yesterday. I think it's 100% original. I prefer dials without numbers & I like this design.


----------



## Mister Mike

marc2131 said:


> I've seen Amphibias like your one before but was not able to verify their identity in other collections. I assumed it was a franken. Does anyone here know if these are genuine?


The examples of that dial I've seen are all in that "octagon" style of case, so I have no reason to believe that it's anything but genuine.


----------



## tjvreeken

This one arrived about two weeks ago:


----------



## pcke2000

tjvreeken said:


> This one arrived about two weeks ago:


tjvreeken, it is real nice watch! However, are the hands wrong? I guess.


----------



## tjvreeken

pcke2000 said:


> tjvreeken, it is real nice watch! However, are the hands wrong? I guess.


I've seen these hands on other Amphibia's, so I think they are correct.


----------



## Zoltan




----------



## WhoKnowsWho

First one


----------



## sanmosan

Here is mine.


----------



## Dennix

sanmosan said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 403642


+1 for choice of strap!


----------



## MWM

Some of mine broke loose on deck and got into a little tangle 









Four soviets and one russian with a sexy see-thru caseback :-d


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Hixburg

Scuba


----------



## James Haury

tjvreeken,That is a very Nice site.I have added it to my bookmarks .Thanks.


----------



## pcke2000

JacksonExports said:


> Thanks Storyteller, the Lume is non existent but I don't care I was just hoping for a piece of history. So far she is running like a champ, hope it continues. 1st Amphibian but definitely not my last.


I think the common problems of these tonneaus are re-painted dial, mismatched hands, and mismatched caseback.


----------



## pcke2000

Hixburg said:


> Scuba
> 
> View attachment 409993


nice ministry!


----------



## arktika1148

Arrived from Zenitar in just under a week !


----------



## Dennix

My Amphibia and its cousin, Amfibia:


----------



## Mecano

Here are mine.The straps are

top left- Di Modell "Anfibio Polo" 100 m waterproof
top center-SS mesh from ebay
top right-Di Modell Jumbo
bottom left-sharkskin with clasp from watchbandcenter.com (No.: He-LC15) 
bottom right-natural caoutchouc with clasp (Kiel by Meyehofer)


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt




----------



## Boxer

My only Amphibia. I'll add a ministry case model at some point.


----------



## rothko

Mecano said:


> Here are mine.The straps are
> 
> top left- Di Modell "Anfibio Polo" 100 m waterproof
> top center-SS mesh from ebay
> top right-Di Modell Jumbo
> bottom left-sharkskin with clasp from watchbandcenter.com (No.: He-LC15)
> bottom right-natural caoutchouc with clasp (Kiel by Meyehofer)


Thanks for identifying your straps! That Di Modell Jumbo looks great even in that tiny 18mm size. The stitching being right at the edge of the strap seems to make it seem wider.... now I'm going to order one... or 2... or 3...


----------



## CASD

Orange on Leather


----------



## wmaker

Expansion bracelet


----------



## sayez

I've posted this picture before:








Some less common amphibia featuring a different bracelet (18mm width), bezel and a polished case.

I didn't show you the back:









Of course that's not original.


----------



## dzony666

sayez said:


> I've posted this picture before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some less common amphibia featuring a different bracelet (18mm width), bezel and a polished case.


Cool one! I have the same, bought it for its bezel. 
Seems to me only this dial model has this bezel and on german bay only.
Only saw two rare neptune cased dials with this bezel (google image search: vostok neptune).
Also I got the standard bracelet with it, yours looks better.


----------



## unbosom

I have a Tissot bracelet on my Amphibian.


----------



## hop-picker

Planet Ocean style Bezel


----------



## Mecano

More pics,Vostoks on some of my fav WWII/Eastern Front books
Straps areU (not silicone) diver strap for the scuba dude ministry (i got it from ebay seller chenswatch)
Di-Modell anfibio polo for the submarine amphibia
The tankist is a Komandirskie but the strap is IMO great for the 18mm amphibia too.Is the german made Chrono Matt from Birkenstok.
The book is the "When Titans clashed" (Glantz,House) one of the best about the eastern front


----------



## Mecano

The scuba ministry on "Stalingrand" by Antony _Beevor_


----------



## DeeDee

Hi all,

it´s me again.I´ve been diggin´out my ministry and fitted new straps an a new bezel. As far as I don´t like the original dash-dot ones I fisrt fitted a black Wostok bezel.Now its an old Komandirskie bezel with lume dot. On rubber straps its a nice combo istn´t it?






​ First I thought its better to take an Amfibia bezel, but its not the same style of numbres on it.

BTW, any idea what kind of straps to put on these two ones?







​ 





​
I really would like to wear them, but i cannot decide on straps. A shark mesh would be great with the dude, but the lug width is 18mm, the smallest shark mesh from wjean is 19mm...:-( A NATO is my favored strap on Wostoks, but the autos become a bit to high IMHO. Any idea???

Cheers


----------



## Mecano

For 18mm there aren't many options available...
Strapcode has a number of mesh bracelets at 18mm
18mm below mesh band

I got one from there for my black scuba dude


----------



## storyteller

My favorites - by far - are the octagonal 2409. The earlier ones are more collectible, I agree, and look gorgeous, and have a glorious cosmonaut pedegree, but I still think that 2409 is "the" movement for amphibia.


----------



## Seele

Storyteller,

It seems like the two on the left at the bottom row have their bezels transposed, is that the case?


----------



## howie77

420331 on heavy duty nylon. Posted elsewhere but included here for the thread.



















edited - post now fixed


----------



## Malakim

This is mine, on a rubber strap with orange stitching.


----------



## storyteller

Seele said:


> Storyteller,
> 
> It seems like the two on the left at the bottom row have their bezels transposed, is that the case?


Worse, they are frankens. The left one was in a chromed BRASS round case (early 90s, I think). I moved it to an octagonal case, but maybe will move it again to a decent round case. The second one is a good example of the famous Komamphibians - dial from early Komandirskie, hour and minute hands from Amphibia, second hand looks like Komandirskie, the movement is a civilian non-hacking 2214, briefly - "the very best of". But I like it, this is a watch with personality. The right one on the bottom row also has a wrong bezel and hands painted in red, but again - I am fine with it. Looks better than the original. These watches are so common in Eastern Europe (or used to be) and the parts so easily interchangeable, that many people reworked them after their own taste and sometimes with quite decent result.


----------



## Seele

storyteller,

In a sense these frankensteinian creations also had their own stories to tell too! After all the great degree of parts compatibility makes it quite easy to do that. I wonder if these parts are drying up nowadays?

For me I try to "de-frankenize" watches and get parts to that end; somehow I still believe that in many bottom drawers at many watchmakers workshops, there are loads of brand new parts waiting to be rediscovered and re-deployed!


----------



## fatehbajwa

Not an amphibia.........but connected nonetheless.


----------



## Mecano

I really like this dial,esp the white version with the green numbers,has a cool retro look.Today i put a blue sharkskin on it.


----------



## joey1320

Just a simple blue dude for me at the moment. Being my first Vostok, I plan on keeping original, but Im buying a second one to mod  

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## timanthes

:-!


----------



## Rentacop

Here is a couple of pictures of my Ministry Amphibia of two different straps, shark mesh and a leather cuff. I've also got a tropical race strap coming in the mail to try on it.


----------



## benasaki

Here are a couple fun shots of a recent purchase. I just had to stage a photograph reminiscent of vintage WW2 nose art....


----------



## benasaki

And of course a group shot with his brothers! I really dig these dials with the ministry case.


----------



## howie77

timanthes said:


> :-!


I was looking at the blue dial version of this before I settled on what I posted above - really like your one though, what colour would you describe the dial as?



benasaki said:


> And of course a group shot with his brothers! I really dig these dials with the ministry case.


Fantastic mate! My preferred Ministry case. Must say the Green looks really good on the leather.


----------



## timanthes

howie77 said:


> I was looking at the blue dial version of this before I settled on what I posted above - really like your one though, what colour would you describe the dial as?


Thank you Howie!

Well, it is something like darkish blueish....
i wore it a lot during this summer and there were times that i thought that the color of the dial worn out...
here are a couple of photos the first was taken when i received it more than a year ago and the second was taken ten days ago.

...or maybe it is just the sunlight.....

I like yours as well, when i ordered mine i don't think it was available, blue dialed amphibia are definately a good choice!


----------



## T-house

Hello!

Here is mine with heavy duty nylon strap and custom bezel from Dave Murphy.

T-house


----------



## ronnypudding

I was gonna wait for better pics, but what the heck:

Here are my two Amphibias before and after Dave Murphy bezel mods and inserts from 10watches. I really like the way they turned out.


































Joe


----------



## fatehbajwa

ronnypudding said:


> I was gonna wait for better pics, but what the heck:
> 
> Here are my two Amphibias before and after Dave Murphy bezel mods and inserts from 10watches. I really like the way they turned out.
> View attachment 500717
> View attachment 500718
> 
> View attachment 500719
> View attachment 500720
> 
> View attachment 500721
> 
> 
> Joe


Beautiful stuff.......is it a simple job to do this ?


----------



## ronnypudding

Thanks fatehbajwa.

It is very simple, but a little on the costly side considering they are $60 watches. Here's a link from Dave Murphy (CNC machined bezel, adapts Seiko insert to Vostok Amphibia--). He makes the replacement bezels by hand (I can attest to the quality of these. They fit perfectly). My inserts come from 10watches. It's between $50 and $60 per watch (Canadian) depending on the insert you buy. Here's a youtube link that goes through the actual replacement: Vostok Amphibia Bezel Beplacement - YouTube. I think you'll find other links if you search WUS.

Regards

Joe


----------



## 10 ATM

I think all the (very nice) bling on this page so far needs to be offset with some genuine patina: ;-)


----------



## rothko

" I think all the (very nice) bling on this page so far needs to be offset with some genuine patina:"

Mmmm... patina...


----------



## Kutusov

keep coming here but I never post anything... and I don't have as many Amphibias as I used to, so here's what I now have just for the hell of it...



















...and the original thing


----------



## fatehbajwa

ronnypudding said:


> Thanks fatehbajwa.
> 
> It is very simple, but a little on the costly side considering they are $60 watches. Here's a link from Dave Murphy (CNC machined bezel, adapts Seiko insert to Vostok Amphibia--). He makes the replacement bezels by hand (I can attest to the quality of these. They fit perfectly). My inserts come from 10watches. It's between $50 and $60 per watch (Canadian) depending on the insert you buy. Here's a youtube link that goes through the actual replacement: Vostok Amphibia Bezel Beplacement - YouTube. I think you'll find other links if you search WUS.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe...........time to do it on mine.


----------



## SovietCommissar

A new (2010) Амфибиа "Подводная лодка" 2416б to replace the poor drowned Командирские 2414А (the latter of which, I promise, will be fixed in the near future). Band is a generic leather water-resistant one with a nylon mesh sandwiched in the middle because I can't stand stainless steel, and I can't get a NATO at the moment; it's in a factory (but probably Euro, given that it says Vostok instead of Восток) box. Very happy with it so far.

P.S. Sorry for the horrific photography.


----------



## SeikoPsycho

Some very nice Amphibias here guys! Recently purchased ministry with the Dave Murphy bezel and 10Watches insert. As has been said before - costly considering price of watch, but nice to get just the look you want and Dave makes a perfectly fitting bezel that's really easy to replace. I've become a big fan of Amphibias, I loved the ministry case and wanted a pepsi bezel...


----------



## glock21




----------



## SovietCommissar

It really is tempting to throw a bezel insert on there, yeah, but I think I'm going to hold off until I have a great deal more disposable income saved up. Plus, I think the factory bezel on the Amphibias has a nice kind of bare-bones appeal to it.

P.S. Gahhhh, want a NATO strap so badly. Love being poor (but I probably wouldn't have a Vostok if I was rich! Either that or I'd have 100 of them.)


----------



## howie77

A pair of Albatros. I really dig the octagonal case 2409's.


----------



## schnurrp

My only Tonneau. Inscription on back and case date it 1982. Trying out komankirskie bezel as original is faded. 24mm Modena cut-down band (I'll do better next time). Those bands are very comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## Kevg

My tonneau battered and bruised but still within 10 sec a day and waterproof (in the pool anyhow)










Kev


----------



## gdman714

This one is my first Vostok, and I've seen this watch with several different bezels on it. I'm wondering if this is the right one for this watch?


----------



## constantin-o-politan

Hi Comrades,
Nice to see many members have tonneau case amphibias. My latest find black dial and paddle hands amphibia says hi.

Cheers, Constantine


----------



## D1JBS




----------



## howie77

D1JBS said:


> View attachment 508454


Nice collection mate.

What's the orange strap on the black Zissous? Cheers


----------



## MikeAB

Here is mine. Specially made for another forum. I now have it on a Black leather strap. Original bracelet not the best:


----------



## D1JBS

howie77 said:


> What's the orange strap on the black Zissous?


The photo makes it look orange! it's just a regular 18mm red silicon diver's strap off ebay - here is a another shot in which the colour is better depicted.


----------



## howie77

D1JBS said:


> The photo makes it look orange! it's just a regular 18mm red silicon diver's strap off ebay - here is a another shot in which the colour is better depicted.
> 
> View attachment 508855


Ah I remember this picture from a strap thread I think it was a while ago - really good.

Quality looking strap, if you recall the seller could you pm me?


----------



## Lindstrom

Like so many others, I opted for the Murphy bezel and insert combo on my Amphibia.


----------



## schnurrp

Lindstrom said:


> Like so many others, I opted for the Murphy bezel and insert combo on my Amphibia.
> 
> View attachment 508994


I can see why! Nice...at the other end of the spectrum:


----------



## Starman66

Recently received this Amphibia. Unfortunately, the bracelet strap, which never fit my skinny wrist anyway, is broken and I'm not sure how easy it will be to fit a leather strap to this type of case :think: Nice looking watch though. I believe it's 100% original, although I've never seen this dial before.


----------



## schnurrp

Starman66 said:


> Recently received this Amphibia. Unfortunately, the bracelet strap, which never fit my skinny wrist anyway, is broken and I'm not sure how easy it will be to fit a leather strap to this type of case :think: Nice looking watch though. I believe it's 100% original, although I've never seen this dial before.


That is a beauty! I want it!


----------



## kinaed

-k


----------



## Lucidor




----------



## Kutusov

Lucidor said:


>


 Some amazing ones there! I think I had never seen on of those with two crowns! That must be pretty rare, even more difficult to find than a MkI no?


----------



## michele

Lucidor said:


>


Am i wrong, or you found this one recently?
What price did you pay for? (i want to check the current prices, to know if i can still afford one...if i will ever find it). :think:


----------



## Lucidor

michele said:


> Am i wrong, or you found this one recently?
> What price did you pay for? (i want to check the current prices, to know if i can still afford one...if i will ever find it). :think:


I got it last winter. The pricing was similar to the Type-59/Urofas you sometimes see on offer, but harder to find. I got mine through a contact. I've never spotted the two crown diver on e-bay.


----------



## ronnypudding

Lucidor said:


>


Do not leave that compressor case Bostok unattended........;-)


----------



## DeeDee

Lucidor said:


>


Till now I just know a two crown watche as an alarm-watch (like the memovox)...whats the funktion of the second crown? :think: It is looking like the same 2wobbley crown" as we know from our amfibias. Can you post pictures of the casback and movement? That would be interesting!

Cheers


----------



## dad-the-diver

Hi all, been lurking on the dive & Submariner forums for a while. Been following this thread, so I got my first two this week, but dont think they'll be my last! Any infomation on what I've got would be great...........


----------



## howie77

dad-the-diver said:


> Hi all, been lurking on the dive & Submariner forums for a while. Been following this thread, so I got my first two this week, but dont think they'll be my last! Any infomation on what I've got would be great...........
> View attachment 519157


Two nice Boctok examples is what they is!

On the left, a Komandirskie, with 2414 hand wind movement.

On the right, an earlyish example of the Amphibia in the '470' octagonal case, features the 2409 hand wind movement (Essentially same movement, date complication being primary difference.) Should have an antimagnetic plate underneath the case back (actual merit of which I'll leave to the experts) and originally billed as 200m water resistant.

Both look nice to me!


----------



## Lucidor

DeeDee said:


> Till now I just know a two crown watche as an alarm-watch (like the memovox)...whats the funktion of the second crown? :think: It is looking like the same 2wobbley crown" as we know from our amfibias. Can you post pictures of the casback and movement? That would be interesting!
> 
> Cheers


The second crown turns the internal bezel. More info here.


----------



## zeljan

My old friend, tough and reliable..

BRG

Zeljan


----------



## michele

I'm losing my memory: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/king-two-crowns-mythical-vostok-diver-522753.html :roll: sorry.

So you paid the price of an UROFA-59????

Wow...this means that i really CAN'T afford it. (unless i don't buy other watches for more than one year) :-(


----------



## Lucidor

michele said:


> So you paid the price of an UROFA-59?


When I think about it, it was a bit less than the typical type-59; I made a very good deal when I got my 59. If I ever see the "king" again, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## BramJ

Got this one today, my first russian 








The figurine is russian, I got it a few years ago when I was in rusia a few weeks. It's supposed to bring luck.

and on my wrist:









Does anyone have an idea how old it is?

I need a new strap for it though, this one is a Seiko (from a SNK809). Any suggestions? The lugs are 18mm but a notched 20mm (I can notch it myself) would be fine too


----------



## frantsous

Amphibian NOS from 1979 with passport:

Note that the serial number is not on the backcase but on the movement.


----------



## KalashniKEV




----------



## choppastyle

My amfibia doesn't work any longer  I bought a black NATO band for it.


----------



## schnurrp

Original bracelet I was told.


----------



## _Astro_

b-)


----------



## Recoil

Hi all, first post here :-!

Got this a few weeks ago.

Running very well.

Regards Recoil


----------



## Ozemanue

Here's mine:


----------



## dzony666

wow - best mod i've seen so far


Ozemanue said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 526116
> 
> 
> View attachment 526118


----------



## schnurrp

Ozemanue said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 526116
> 
> 
> View attachment 526118


Wow! Hard act to follow! Nice lighting on your photos and a super watch!
Anyway...here are my two paddle-hand amphibias...sigh.


----------



## Gotitonme

The Zisseikou...


----------



## Ozemanue

schnurrp said:


> ...Nice lighting on your photos and a super watch!


Yep. Light helps in these pics.. But the watch is super, anyway!
=)


----------



## nht

Ozemanue said:


> Yep. Light helps in these pics.. But the watch is super, anyway!
> =)


You are right. Congrats. |>

Saludos ;-)


----------



## schnurrp

My 2409 Logo amphibian and my 2414 Desert Shield amphibian. Both NOS and certified as: single blurred picture, incorrect description, from US seller, and one low bidder, me!


----------



## Karlos

schnurrp said:


> My 2409 Logo amphibian and my 2414 Desert Shield amphibian. Both NOS and certified as: single blurred picture, incorrect description, from US seller, and one low bidder, me!


LOGO?!?!?!
Congrats on the win!


----------



## schnurrp

Karlos said:


> LOGO?!?!?!
> Congrats on the win!


Wikipedia: "A *logo* is a graphic mark or emblem commonly used by commercial enterprises, organizations and even individuals to aid and promote instant public recognition. Logos are either purely graphic (symbols/icons) or are composed of the name of the organization (a logotype orwordmark)". I think it is a limited run for some company or event. My attempt at translation yielded "game technician" or "Igra technika".
Cheers!


----------



## _Astro_

b-)


----------



## Girolamo

Amphibia mod "Bond":


----------



## ronnypudding

Girolamo said:


> Amphibia mod "Bond":


This is one of the nicer combos I've seen. Nice job!

Joe


----------



## Karlos

Hermoso!
That dial, is white or is it the silver which looks white here?


----------



## Girolamo

Karlos said:


> Hermoso!
> That dial, is white or is it the silver which looks white here?


Many thanks. Silver, sunrays effect.












ronnypudding said:


> This is one of the nicer combos I've seen. Nice job!
> 
> Joe


Many thanks.


----------



## Gotitonme

Neptune on 26mm mesh mod.


----------



## schnurrp

Gotitonme said:


> Neptune on 26mm mesh mod.


Nice look! How did you attach that band, if you don't mind me asking? Your picture is too small to even speculate. Smaller than your banners!


----------



## Gotitonme

schnurrp said:


> Nice look! How did you attach that band, if you don't mind me asking? Your picture is too small to even speculate. Smaller than your banners!


Yeah sorry, it's a pic from my IPhone.
I picked up the fine mesh strap at the local swap meet for a dollar, and then notched the lug ends with a dremel.


----------



## aronus

There are mine:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Recoil




----------



## Gotitonme




----------



## ehou333

Gotitonme said:


> The Zisseikou...


Is that one of those custom made bezels? And where did u get the bezel insert if you don't ind me asking.


----------



## schnurrp

Five body types:


----------



## Gotitonme

ehou333 said:


> Is that one of those custom made bezels? And where did u get the bezel insert if you don't ind me asking.


Bezel is a Dave Murphy and insert is from Dagaz.


----------



## zumzum5150

Well guys here's my first Vostok amphibia.. Been wearing it for a couple of days and she just keeps exlent exlnt time. At +2/+3sec a day. I decided to give her a new life and the parts needed cost more than the watch itself.. My NOS bracelet and Dave Murphy bezel just came in today and am waitng for the insert from Dagaz.. I've also got parts coming in from Zenitar incase future repairing is needed.. A diamond in the rough so to speak and a jewel of a watch in my opinion. Nowing nothing about Vostok watches my first impression was"oh crap", my crowns messed up.. but after reading some articles I now understand why. I just love the size and weight of the piece.. I've been wearing oversize dive watches for so long I've forgotten how it was to wear something of ideal size for my wrist. I'll definately be adding a Ministry case to the collection.. Now on to the pics


----------



## Gotitonme

zumzum5150 said:


> Well guys here's my first Vostok amphibia.. Been wearing it for a couple of days and she just keeps exlent exlnt time. At +2/+3sec a day. I decided to give her a new life and the parts needed cost more than the watch itself.. My NOS bracelet and Dave Murphy bezel just came in today and am waitng for the insert from Dagaz.. I've also got parts coming in from Zenitar incase future repairing is needed.. A diamond in the rough so to speak and a jewel of a watch in my opinion. Nowing nothing about Vostok watches my first impression was"oh crap", my crowns messed up.. but after reading some articles I now understand why. I just love the size and weight of the piece.. I've been wearing oversize dive watches for so long I've forgotten how it was to wear something of ideal size for my wrist. I'll definately be adding a Ministry case to the collection.. Now on to the pics


 Nice, I like that bracelet, I don't think i've seen that one before. Be sure and post some more pics when you get the Insert, I'm curious which one you went with.


----------



## pyiyha

My first Russian watch.

I got this off the bay, because I like the dial design.

Just curious about the dial design...

I see the Germany insignia... What is the Green Dragon? (I am guessing Povolzie insignia?).

And what is the story behind the dial if there is any?

Pardon my newbie questions.

Thanks.

Seller's pics.


----------



## DeeDee

[/QUOTE]

Nice tattoo..:-!...very interesting braclet......is it made of solid steel or foldered sheet metal? Could you post where you got it from?

Cheers


----------



## schnurrp

pyiyha said:


> My first Russian watch.
> 
> I got this off the bay, because I like the dial design.
> 
> Just curious about the dial design...
> 
> I see the Germany insignia... What is the Green Dragon? (I am guessing Povolzie insignia?).
> 
> And what is the story behind the dial if there is any?
> 
> Pardon my newbie questions.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Seller's pics.


Since this is probably a commissioned piece with a limited run the population of people who received or know about this watch and view this forum is minute so we can only speculate. A quick Google search was no help to me except to confirm that there are some "Povolzie" businesses in Russia, no logo. Anyway what you're getting appears to be a mid-'90s, mint condition, authentic example of a type 20 amphibian, limited edition "logo" watch.

Enjoy!


----------



## pyiyha

Thank you for your info.

I love how the dial looks and being a limited version doesn't hurt either.

It's just a little difficult to wait till it gets here...

I guess my Kienzle chrono can ease the pain...


----------



## schnurrp

Buy more watches. Soon you will be getting one every day!


----------



## zumzum5150

well here's mine now that I got the bezel insert.,.Not too sure on the bezel insert though..May end up getting another insert..


----------



## bynapkinart

On the new Admiralty Grey NATO strap, what do you think?










Here it is on the Timex strap. I think I personally like the Grey more, even though it's a little less interesting...I think it fits the watch better...


----------



## zumzum5150

thnx, its sheet metal wish it were solid.. Got it from fleabay for $15.. Seller is genewatchmaker who sells a lot of NOS vintage straps..



DeeDee said:


>


Nice tattoo..:-!...very interesting braclet......is it made of solid steel or foldered sheet metal? Could you post where you got it from?

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## williepete

Just got this soviet in from Ukraine. Bezel is new, but that's just fine with me. well cared for, clean piece. i really like the clean white dial. Strap from TSS - no NATO for CCCP! he he


----------



## schnurrp

Brothers:


----------



## gdman714

My newest addition, a blue scuba dude, it's my favorite so far. I need to get a new strap for it as I broke the one it came with and I don't like this one on this watch.


----------



## schnurrp

zumzum5150 said:


> well here's mine now that I got the bezel insert.,.Not too sure on the bezel insert though..May end up getting another insert..


At least in these pictures, bezel really makes the second hand "pop". I like that effect.


----------



## _Astro_

Amphibia with a "fifty fathoms" insert :









b-)


----------



## schnurrp

Family reunion! The six major soviet-era amphibian body types. Started as a simple disk, ends as a simple disk.


----------



## Mecano

_Astro_ said:


> Amphibia with a "fifty fathoms" insert :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)


Nice!This looks to be the pilot bezel from Dagaz.
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## batara

tayemnyj said:


> This boy is mine





D1JBS said:


> View attachment 508454


Wow!! You guys have so many extra-ordinary bezels, where could we find those bezels?? any website for references?


----------



## Mister Mike

Here's my latest addition to my Amphibia lineup, an original blue Neptune. Just arrived today -- it needs a quick cleaning, but I couldn't wait to put it on anyway. Very cool watch, and I'm even fine with the stock bracelet! Vostok need to figure out how to start making bezels like this again -- they'd look great on the current Neptunes.


----------



## Gotitonme

Mister Mike said:


> Here's my latest addition to my Amphibia lineup, an original blue Neptune. Just arrived today -- it needs a quick cleaning, but I couldn't wait to put it on anyway. Very cool watch, and I'm even fine with the stock bracelet! Vostok need to figure out how to start making bezels like this again -- they'd look great on the current Neptunes.
> View attachment 549470


Oooh, nice one.


----------



## Alexey Rest

Te new one


----------



## polmax3133

A couple of my Vostoks:


----------



## gdman714

So I took it upon myself to attempt to regulate my CCCP Amphibia, I got it down from +75 sec/day to +2/3 sec/day. I was so happy with that, I got it a NATO strap:


----------



## Vaurien

New acquisition, new model, it's winter again...


Amphibia ministry di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## cmbezln

Is the Dave Murphy bezel the only option for custom bezels on the amphibia? Spending 60+ dollars for a bezel on a 60 dollar watch seems crazy.


----------



## Andy H

I got these two today, I don´t know anything about Amphibias so I would be grateful for any info on them.


----------



## Phil73805

My brand new Amphibia, arrived about an hour ago. Having heard about the nightmarish bracelet resizing (and finding the bracelet a little too garish) I immediately fitted it with a Bond NATO. Very pleased with the look of the watch!

Just a quick question for you all, the crown when pulled out seems very loose and freely rotates without outward pressure exerted, I assume (hope) this is a design feature?


----------



## Mister Mike

Congrats, and welcome to the club! The "wobbly crown" is indeed a signature Vostok design feature.


----------



## zivko1979

I have just bought this watch from ukrainian seller timepieces on ebay, do you think it is Frankenstein? thanks


----------



## constantin-o-politan

Hi Zivko1979,

The case does not fit the amphibian cases AFAIK. Those guys sell fankens as well as originals. Have you bought it? 


zivko1979 said:


> I have just bought this watch from ukrainian seller timepieces on ebay, do you think it is Frankenstein? thanks


----------



## zivko1979

I have bought the watch,and expect to receive it in few weeks; the case looks like this. Anyone any idea? Thanks


----------



## Seele

zivko1979,

This is indeed an Amphibia case and apparently quite a scarce one, I still cannot find the case type number. I cannot say with absolute certainty that it is totally original, due to its scarcity, but I can say the innards and bezel are more commonly see in Type 470 cases.


----------



## zivko1979

Thanks Seele for the help, I like this bezel altough I think it is more common for type 470 case. I have the picture of the movement, it seems that it is 2409. Any ideas???


----------



## furir

This one came today, I changed the steel bracelet to this one in leather.
I made an unpacking video, but of respect of the seller I removed the first 
part where no names are said and no addresses are shown.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

My Amphibia Neptune!










And a close-up... 










I've actually got two more Amphibias on their way to me as we speak, so stay tuned for more pics...


----------



## Vaurien

Last "strapped" Amphibia ministry:


Amphibia ministry di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Alexey Rest

Small family


----------



## wood

pmwas said:


> Here's a nice 2416B Amfibia - early "Scuba dude"  With a Oficerskie Neptune' I've already shown in another thread.


The early "Scuba" is great Have you any clue when they started the "Scubaproduction"

wood


----------



## alvincctrn

Hear's my newly arrived one from Moscow!


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

My Tonneau and my Neptune.


----------



## soviet

Seele said:


> zivko1979,
> 
> This is indeed an Amphibia case and apparently quite a scarce one, I still cannot find the case type number. I cannot say with absolute certainty that it is totally original, due to its scarcity, but I can say the innards and bezel are more commonly see in Type 470 cases.


The case looks like the one of my Vostok Russia , but my Vostok is an automatic one, so it has a different caseback. I also have the same dial as zivko 1979's. I will post an image later FYI.

I think my Vostok Russia is quite rare. Has anyone got a same one here?b-)


----------



## wood

What a great collection you got Lucidor:-! The NOS Radio is

wood


----------



## frantsous

Amphibian from 80's with a neptun bracelet (I hate the original bracelet: too slim)


----------



## scootstu

Hi,
I decided that my fourth Vostok should be an Amphibia. Three days after its arrival i still havent taken it off. I believe from the inscription on the back that it dates form 1985. The pics were taken before i cleaned it. It now looks amazing.

Is this a Ministry case or a Tonneau case? It has the number 252710 stamped on the back. does this mean anything? (I am guessing the 710 bit is the case style??)

Apart from the obvious missing lume i would appreciate anyones comments good or bad on my first (of many) Amphibia.

Cheers
Stuart.


----------



## Seele

Stuart,

It is a Type 630 Tonneau, the last three digit of the serial number being 710 is purely coincidental.


----------



## wood

Andy H said:


> I got these two today, I don´t know anything about Amphibias so I would be grateful for any info on them.


 I have the same watch as you have but with green dial. The neptune lug early "scuba dude" is IMHO a great looking watch. Can you please take a pic
of the movement. Mine is a 2416b movement. That is what - as far as i know - typical for the neptune lug "scuba dude"

wood


----------



## martinzx

Here is a picture of my latest, an Amphibia Tonneau


----------



## wood

pmwas said:


> Here's a nice 2416B Amfibia - early "Scuba dude"  With a Oficerskie Neptune' I've already shown in another thread.


pmwas! Here is mine early scuba dude with the 2416b movement. 
The 2416b movement is bid of a puzzle:think: Was it only the early scuba neptune with the single lug that had these movement. Andy H in this thread had also just bought a neptune scuba. In seele´s vostok sticky where he put together all the movement he suggested a different movement for the neptune vostok - i cant remember the movmentnumber - think it was 2414b. Perhaps you or seele can answer the question

Thanks















wood


----------



## defeatedfrog

Here's my Amphibia that had the loose lume.


----------



## hidden by leaves

A recent acquisition of mine... Accuracy is dead on. Literally. Quite amazing.










Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Seele

wood said:


> pmwas! Here is mine early scuba dude with the 2416b movement.
> The 2416b movement is bid of a puzzle:think: Was it only the early scuba neptune with the single lug that had these movement. Andy H in this thread had also just bought a neptune scuba. In seele´s vostok sticky where he put together all the movement he suggested a different movement for the neptune vostok - i cant remember the movmentnumber - think it was 2414b. Perhaps you or seele can answer the question
> 
> Thanks
> 
> wood


Wood,

Sorry for being late; I did not subscribe to this thread so I did not notice your query.

From what I can figure out: this single-lug, slightly oval case was not known as the Neptune at first, and was considered as just a variant of Amphibia. Most - if not all of them - appear to have the scuba dial and with the 21-jewel movement. It disappeared for a while and then returned as the Neptune 930, with the 31-jewel movement.

In my database document I also included an example with a 2409, which is Mark Gordon's No.0208; the hands are somewhat odd though. I have no access to information to ascertain if this particular model is spurious or otherwise.


----------



## wood

Thanks seele!

wood


----------



## chomior




----------



## wood

Thats a great collection of subs you got there! schnurrp

Is the bracelet on the neptuncase original!

wood


----------



## wood

Chomior!

That NOS amphibia is 

wood


----------



## Vaurien

wood said:


> Chomior!
> 
> That NOS amphibia is
> 
> wood


+1


----------



## chomior

Thanks and... another


----------



## Tarquin

chomior said:


> View attachment 588374


Like!


----------



## Tarquin

Were these black bezels originally fitted? They seem quite hard to find.


----------



## michele

chomior said:


> View attachment 588374


Very nice! am i wrong, or that should be a type-470 case?
There is 320xx on the document.


----------



## DragonAce




----------



## chomior

Tarquin said:


> Were these black bezels originally fitted? They seem quite hard to find.


Yes, i think it was originally fitted.


----------



## Seele

michele said:


> Very nice! am i wrong, or that should be a type-470 case?
> There is 320xx on the document.


I saw that too, and I do not know of a 320 yet.


----------



## gdman714

My newest:


----------



## Tarquin

Great dial on my favourite 470 case. Where'd you pick it up?


----------



## gdman714

I found it on eBay. I'd been looking for this dial in a 470 case for quite a long time. I can already tell I'll be wearing this one a lot.


----------



## TheMackerel

I'm currently selling my Vostok Amphibian #0118ba. I absolutely love the watch, i just can't see the lines well due to my increasingly poor eyesight.


----------



## ghostryder

Just got mine from Meranom!

















Even though I heard horror stories of adjusting the bracelets, I tried to adjust them on both. On the 420, which seemed the cheapest build of the two, it was surprisingly easy, and I did it in less than 10 minutes (although I may end up swapping out the bracelet for a leather band). On the 710 bracelet, which looked to be of slightly better quality, it was impossible, so after breaking 2 pins on my bracelet adjustment tool, I just gave up and put it on a spare leather band I had lying around, which I think looks OK, since it matches the bezel.

They are neat watches for the price. Thanks WUS for turning me onto these little gems.


----------



## chomior




----------



## vvd

one of them


----------



## vvd

one of them


----------



## gdman714

Black Dude with bezel mod from Dave:


----------



## schnurrp

Here's my sailboat getting a test cruise for accuracy before I put it up for sale....my last non-soviet-era watch (except for my Zaria impulse buy!).


----------



## Centech

Just got this friday..







Will by my first 'fixer upper' project.


----------



## Mister Mike

Just mounted my Slava Amphibia to a Watchadoo. Not an historically accurate bracelet, and I usually prefer straps anyway, but for some reason this combo works!


----------



## janl




----------



## schnurrp

My newest...just arrived tody!


----------



## 10 ATM

The first black one:


----------



## amil

Hi I am from Russia and this is my amphibians


----------



## amil

all together. and the fact that the double


----------



## michele

amil said:


> all together. and the fact that the double


Amazing collection! You have a lot of 1st generation Amphibians, i see one with roman numbers that i never seen before.

(BTW, please resize your pics |> )


----------



## schnurrp

Wow! Nice collection there, amil!


----------



## amil

I'm not sure that it is not Roman numerals Franken amphibian. I probably will not be able to reduce the size photos


----------



## Tarquin

DROOL!

I just had to go back and look again............

amazing collection!


----------



## amil

with Roman numerals was a cover of a very rare


----------



## amil

a. google is very bad English. I do not know how to make smaller pictures. I just show you the most rare amphibian. and will no longer be


----------



## asquinet

amil said:


> all together. and the fact that the double


Mamma Mia! Maybe your last name is "Vostok"????  Many compliments for your amazing collection!


----------



## amil

I am very pleased that you liked my amphibians. I live in the city next from the factory where they were doing. I am collecting only the inscription made ​​in the USSR. I collect amphibians for 11 months


----------



## JRMTactical

WOW!!! Indeed very, very nice collection!!


----------



## wood

Amil!

Wow! Thats a great collection of old amphibias!!!

wood


----------



## martinz

black scuba dude ministry with william jean's waffle strap


----------



## amil

More amphibians.


----------



## elstrom

Thanks to everyone on WUS for all the great info. Because of you all, here's my first Amphibia:















It started life like this (thanks to Zenitar forthe pic):








I always like it when people post where the "custom parts" come from, so here's the breakdown:

Amphibia from Zenitar - $65 + $15 shipping
Bezel from Dave Murphy $39 (got a bit of a price break because I bought more than one)
Bezel insert from the Philippines via ebay $3.85 + $2.25 shipping Yes that's right, just over $6 total. It's a very good quality insert. It fit the bezel perfectly.
Bezel insert adhesive from DAGAZ $15 (for 10 die cut gum adhesive inserts) These are super easy to use and very clean.
Mesh strap from Staplolg via ebay $25 + free shipping

TOTAL: $159! You'll spend more on a cheap quartz Timex.


----------



## hb5

Great work! I ordered the same ministry case only with orange dial and I will buy mesh bracelet. It looks great with it!


----------



## Tarquin

Nice custom Amphibia that, Elstrom! Welcome to the forum....


----------



## nectarios73

vostok amfibia red sea silver dial


----------



## nuj

hi there, here is my vostok BLUE DRIVER amphibia, yes it was originally blue, it started turning to golden yellow after a few months.


----------



## janl




----------



## ravask




----------



## shudson85

My circa 1985 on Leather Bund


----------



## elstrom

My newest mod:


----------



## WelshWatchNut

My only one, so far......


----------



## mandomike

Hi Everyone - 
First, I am not a watch collecter, rather I am seeking information on a watch that was given to me 15 years ago or so by a friend who went to Russia to set-up distribution for a product we manufactured. While in Russia he acquired a few watches and gave one to me when he returned. It has been in a drawer at my home all that time, rarely worn (or cleaned, as you can tell!).

I am hoping to get some information on it - particularly the time period in which it was made and if it has any value. I see nice examples of this type of watch go for $50 or so, is that correct? I have done some research on google, etc. and do not exactly find a watch like this - without the date indicator. The watch is obviously well worn by the previous Russian, i assume, owner.

Also, are there replacement factory parts (cheap!) for the watch? It keeps good time and functions well otherwise. And, it really doesn't look as bad as the photos. :>)

Thank you - I am looking forward to any information this group can provide.


----------



## JRMTactical

mandomike said:


> Hi Everyone -
> First, I am not a watch collecter, rather I am seeking information on a watch that was given to me 15 years ago or so by a friend who went to Russia to set-up distribution for a product we manufactured. While in Russia he acquired a few watches and gave one to me when he returned. It has been in a drawer at my home all that time, rarely worn (or cleaned, as you can tell!).
> 
> I am hoping to get some information on it - particularly the time period in which it was made and if it has any value. I see nice examples of this type of watch go for $50 or so, is that correct? I have done some research on google, etc. and do not exactly find a watch like this - without the date indicator. The watch is obviously well worn by the previous Russian, i assume, owner.
> 
> Also, are there replacement factory parts (cheap!) for the watch? It keeps good time and functions well otherwise. And, it really doesn't look as bad as the photos. :>)
> 
> Thank you - I am looking forward to any information this group can provide.
> 
> View attachment 658594
> View attachment 658595


The watch, is in the wrong case I think. It should be in a Komandirskie case and SHOULD (without the date window) be a 2409 movement. I have not seen very many without the date window. The dial design is the VDV Paratroopers, and the color is a pretty common color for that design. If you have the means, and could take the case back off and show us some pics of the movement it would be VERY helpful.


----------



## wotwot88

here is my amphibia KGB secret agent with a skx007 inset and daves bezel, also has an ebay 'rolex' band...


----------



## cestommek




----------



## hb5




----------



## ObZerver

Vostok Amphibia Ministry Sailboat by Plamen Velev, on Flickr


----------



## Pato Sentado




----------



## yippy

ObZerver said:


> Vostok Amphibia Ministry Sailboat by Plamen Velev, on Flickr


That is one sexy watch!


----------



## ObZerver

And in person it is even sexier


----------



## 10 ATM

The way all fibby's should spend their days (if only that was possible)


----------



## sparksny1




----------



## sparksny1




----------



## FlyByNight40




----------



## iceseven65

This thread really inspired me, so I have a Blue Dude coming my way. Will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

my new Vostok


----------



## JRMTactical

jose-CostaRica said:


> my new Vostok
> 
> View attachment 696124


Pure Costa Rican MAGIC, Jose!! :-!


----------



## steven.w42

my new Amphibia..


----------



## JRMTactical

steven.w42 said:


> my new Amphibia..
> View attachment 696413


Good watch! I chose the white numbered version for my 'Mil-Spec' Mod.


----------



## 10 ATM

Custom built by Vostok/Meranom


----------



## JRMTactical

10 ATM said:


> Custom built by Vostok/Meranom


OH YOU LUCKY DOG!! I was trying to order one just like that and they had JUST sold out! Nice watch, my friend! I'm jealous! :-!


----------



## steven.w42

JRMTactical said:


> Good watch! I chose the white numbered version for my 'Mil-Spec' Mod.


Drat, I would have preferred white, but Zenitar didn't have any available, so the options were yellow, red, and I think that there was one with green. Out of the lot I liked yellow the best.

I love how the mod looks on yours! :-! I am considering getting a bezel insert, but I think that I will stick with the stock bezel for now


----------



## JRMTactical

steven.w42 said:


> Drat, I would have preferred white, but Zenitar didn't have any available, so the options were yellow, red, and I think that there was one with green. Out of the lot I liked yellow the best.
> 
> I love how the mod looks on yours! :-! I am considering getting a bezel insert, but I think that I will stick with the stock bezel for now


Thanks! I got the watch because it was a 'minimalist' look, no fancy pictures to crowd the dial, etc. The Dave Murphy bezel is always an option you can do at a later date. I was going to get red numbers to match the second hand and use a bezel with some red on it, but I was afraid the colors wouldn't match.


----------



## steven.w42

JRMTactical said:


> Thanks! I got the watch because it was a 'minimalist' look, no fancy pictures to crowd the dial, etc. The Dave Murphy bezel is always an option you can do at a later date. I was going to get red numbers to match the second hand and use a bezel with some red on it, but I was afraid the colors wouldn't match.


You are welcome.. I hear what you are saying about the "minimalist" look.. and I fully agree! I don't know about the color matching between the Amphibia dial and a 3rd party bezel insert, it seems to me that it might be "close", but not 100% accurate?


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Pato Sentado

amphibic said:


> View attachment 696712


I love this one!!!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

10 ATM said:


> Custom built by Vostok/Meranom


WOW 10 ATM that's stunning! that's one the most beautiful custom dials I've seen... Love it x 1000


----------



## meranom

JRMTactical said:


> OH YOU LUCKY DOG!! I was trying to order one just like that and they had JUST sold out! Nice watch, my friend! I'm jealous! :-!


Only one this dial available


----------



## macleod1979

Lovely custom dial. I'd love to see one with a pirate ship in the background!

-J


----------



## Booksniffer

Edit:
Whoops, sleep-deprived, posted in the wrong thread!

Off to see if I can find the right one again...


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Colin63

My old Tankist and my new Scuba dude.:-!


----------



## steven.w42

my brand new arrival, just came out of the box..


----------



## unixshrk




----------



## timanthes

Albatros!b-)


----------



## wotwot88

my scuba dude on a new bezel... threw the rubber strap on even though its 2mm too narrow, very comfy though and my new tool watch.


----------



## Davide

Ozemanue said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 526116


Oh God, this one is really nice.

My amphibia black dude:


----------



## 10 ATM

Finally, sans awful bracelet


----------



## jose-CostaRica

such a beautiful dial... I love Vostok's paintings/art... whatever the name of this is.


----------



## Pato Sentado

My new arrival.
Watchadoo bracelet, modern bezel and brushed case.


----------



## mrwomble

That is lovely Pato, how did you get the brushed look? Did you sand-blast it or use a scouring pad?


----------



## Pato Sentado

Just Scotch-Brite frying pan cleaning device... a bead blast case is on the way...


----------



## amphibic

very nice work Pato.
can you give me a link or post a photo of this Scotch-Brite.
I don't want to use wrong device.
Thanks.


----------



## Pato Sentado

amphibic said:


> very nice work Pato.
> can you give me a link or post a photo of this Scotch-Brite.
> I don't want to use wrong device.
> Thanks.


It is the classic green one our moms use to wash the dishes...


----------



## schnurrp

A couple of new arrivals:


----------



## amphibic

schnurrp said:


> A couple of new arrivals:


are these NOS pieces schnurrp?


----------



## mrwomble

Pato,

I've just received my scuba dude and much as I love it, I do find it a bit blingy. However, the brushed look you've got going on looks fantastic, especiallly with the shiny new bezel. 

Can you give us a bit more details? I'm assuming you removed the bezel first. Is the final brushed finish even looking or do you end up with lots of swirls/scratches?


----------



## schnurrp

amphibic said:


> are these NOS pieces schnurrp?


They really look good, don't they but no papers no provenance no NOS! I say they are "minty". Bought from two different individuals neither professional Russian watch sellers.


----------



## unixshrk

Trying something new.


----------



## amphibic

schnurrp said:


> They really look good, don't they but no papers no provenance no NOS! I say they are "minty". Bought from two different individuals neither professional Russian watch sellers.


I see some 470's with brushed case and some others polished case.
are there two different case type for 470?


----------



## schnurrp

amphibic said:


> I see some 470's with brushed case and some others polished case.
> are there two different case type for 470?


I don't know for sure, amphibic, but I don't think they would have a different number. Just 470 with polished and 470 with brushed finish. Maybe Mr. Seele will see this and give an opinion.

Nice 24 hour Raketa today, amphibic!

Cheers!


----------



## amphibic

schnurrp said:


> I don't know for sure, amphibic, but I don't think they would have a different number. Just 470 with polished and 470 with brushed finish. Maybe Mr. Seele will see this and give an opinion.
> 
> Nice 24 hour Raketa today, amphibic!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for your interest schnurrp.
The Raketa is NOS and it had nice price.
I did not want to miss it.

I hope that Selee see this 470 question.

Cheers!


----------



## Ham2

New arrival


----------



## JRMTactical

Ham2 said:


> New arrival
> 
> View attachment 718160


very nice indeed sir! Nothing better than a really good scuba dude in really good shape.


----------



## Davide

Ham2 said:


> New arrival
> 
> View attachment 718160


Why they don't put this lovely bezel on new dudes?

Great watch.


----------



## JRMTactical

Davide said:


> Why they don't put this lovely bezel on new dudes?
> 
> Great watch.


I think a lot of us wish there were some old or new stocks of parts just like this particular bezel. (see my "I wish...." rant)


----------



## Pato Sentado

I got one as a donor just for that bezel... I love it!!!


----------



## Chachy

The dude sporting a red, white and blue Nato.


----------



## Ham2

Thought I'd better go waterproof for a very muggy day in the office with the dodgy AC in NY


----------



## Kells




----------



## schnurrp

My newest type 350...


----------



## wmaker

New bezel on an old friend:


----------



## amphibic




----------



## 10 ATM

The ministry of relative exclusivity welcomes you to its cabinet meeting ;-)


EDIT: + a shot of the whole shooting match


----------



## unixshrk

10 ATM said:


> The ministry of relative exclusivity welcomes you to its cabinet meeting ;-)


Nice choice for a variety of styles/colors


----------



## amphibic

*Hulk*, smash!


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is the common sizing on amphibians, or are there common variations? The one listed site, kevins, shows most of them at 40mmx10mm. Most other places do not list a size, but I have seen mention of 42mm as well... I have somewhat thin wrists, 40 would be about perfect, 42 too large...

I gotta say, a couple hours ago Russian watches weren't even on my radar. And, as a rule I generally have no interest in divers. But I stumbled in here and I'm hooked.if the size is right I see one or more in my future.

Oh and do you need a tool to change bands? Our can I use a dull pocket knife like I do with my Seiko bands?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

GoodEyeSniper said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is the common sizing on amphibians, or are there common variations? The one listed site, kevins, shows most of them at 40mmx10mm. Most other places do not list a size, but I have seen mention of 42mm as well... I have somewhat thin wrists, 40 would be about perfect, 42 too large...
> 
> I gotta say, a couple hours ago Russian watches weren't even on my radar. And, as a rule I generally have no interest in divers. But I stumbled in here and I'm hooked.if the size is right I see one or more in my future.
> 
> Oh and do you need a tool to change bands? Our can I use a dull pocket knife like I do with my Seiko bands?


I'll say yes to all your questions hehe  ... so yeah the modern round-case Amphibias are 40mm diameter without counting the crown and uses 18mm straps/bracelets, there are some other case styles but the most popular are the rounded case which are referred to #420, and the "Ministry" case #710 which is 42mm x 45mm (if I'm not mistaking...) and uses 22m straps/bracelets.

If you are careful enough, you can use your knife or any other tool you like to push the spring bars out.

I hope that helps you a little.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Thanks, now I just have to decide on one of the dozens of styles....


----------



## mrwomble

Goodeyesniper - watch out for the neptunes. They look great, but have unusual lugs (the part that connects the watch to the bracelet) which will make it near impossible to put a different strap / bracelet on the watch. And believe me, you will want to change the strap!!!


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Yeah, thanks for the heads up on the Neptunes. I had figured it out, but that would have been quite frustrating had I not. Just ordered two from Zenitar!

The typical Zissou style, and the blue face with red star at twelve O'clock and anchor above six... I am actually quite smitten with a few other styles, but figure two is enough until I decide I like wearing them..


----------



## amphibic

my 5 stars!


----------



## amil

fine. you only have 2 pieces.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

SovietCommissar said:


> A new (2010) Амфибиа "Подводная лодка" 2416б to replace the poor drowned Командирские 2414А (the latter of which, I promise, will be fixed in the near future). Band is a generic leather water-resistant one with a nylon mesh sandwiched in the middle because I can't stand stainless steel, and I can't get a NATO at the moment; it's in a factory (but probably Euro, given that it says Vostok instead of Восток) box. Very happy with it so far.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for the horrific photography.


Sorry to quote such an old post, but I have the same amphibia on the way, and I really like the look of this strap, does anyone know where to find it, or who makes it? I've been looking at different brown straps but this one looks both functional and comfortable, while keeping a nice appearance....


----------



## sci




----------



## schnurrp

sci said:


> View attachment 735559


Oh, sci! You need to clean the bezel between 4 and 5! Just kidding! Spectacular watch...these were quite colorful, evidently, when they were "new".

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sci

schnurrp said:


> Oh, sci! You need to clean the bezel between 4 and 5! Just kidding! Spectacular watch...these were quite colorful, evidently, when they were "new".
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Hehe, the patina on the bezel could not be cleaned  And it is actually new - at least NOS. The photo is giving some matte-finish, I don't know why. Here one more shiny shot:


----------



## schnurrp

sci said:


> Hehe, the patina on the bezel could not be cleaned  And it is actually new - at least NOS. The photo is giving some matte-finish, I don't know why. Here one more shiny shot:


Bezel all clean!


----------



## Vemrik

I'm so happy with my new Amphibian, so I post it here too  :


----------



## TxSigChi

My first mod attempt....
Amphibian (ministry case)
Bezel - Dave Murphy (awesome bezel!!)
Insert - 10watches
Dial - Ofrei

Kind of a pilot - diver
If I could ever find some one to paint a dial, I'd like to attempt a Glycine Airman(ish) homage. (yes I realize it's a 24hr our dial, but I have some ideas of the same look using 12hr format).


----------



## mrwomble

Wow TxSigChi, that looks awesome! Now THAT'S the kind of modding I had in mind.

What dial did you choose from Ofrei and how difficult is it to fit?


----------



## TxSigChi

Thanks. I'm certainly a newbie at the modding thing...and would love to say I 1)found a dial whose dial feet matched or 2) purchased dial feet and adhered them to fit the movement...However, being prone to impatience and less than a steady hand...I filed off the feet that came with the dial (Ofrei sterile black ETA to fit 2801 (28.5mm) and used a tiny..very tiny... amount of general purpose, flexible adhesive (which supposedly won't become brittle). From what little knowledge I have of modding, I believe some refer to this as 'Caveman' modding. So, we'll see how it holds up. Next time I'd like to try adhering dial feet to the proper location to fit the movement. I will steer clear of soldering...as my family prefers that our house stays intact.


----------



## stovey

Arrived yesterday - old soviet-era (I think) Amphibia, manual winder.










Dial is a bit rough - it shows some age and some tampering, I think. It looks like somebody removed the hands without protecting the dial - possibly without a hand puller tool - and painted them a non-lume white. So I might have to dig into this and see if I can touch up the paint around the center of the dial without making it worse, and re-lume the hands. Still looks okay on the wrist if you're not examining with a macro lens or magnifying glass  and it runs well.


----------



## amil

may be necessary to buy a new face.? and perhaps other body


----------



## stovey

amil said:


> may be necessary to buy a new face.? and perhaps other body


I think I'd rather have the original dial, even if somewhat marred, than something from the "wrong" historical period. New Amphibias are already affordable enough if I need something pristine.


----------



## Ham2

This one turned up with the mail today;


----------



## amphibic

stovey,* I think* that your amphibian's dial, caseback and movement already belong to a 630 case rather than this(020) case.
it is look like 630 in 020...



stovey said:


> I think I'd rather have the original dial, even if somewhat marred, than something from the "wrong" historical period. New Amphibias are already affordable enough if I need something pristine.


----------



## stovey

amphibic said:


> stovey,* I think* that your amphibian's dial, caseback and movement already belong to a 630 case rather than this(020) case.
> it is look like 630 in 020...


Oh? Well, I don't know a lot. So much for provenance.


----------



## amil

I'm talking about the new original 100 percent authentic


----------



## amil

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/f10/700703d1336296851-my-show-3.jpg


----------



## wmaker

Newly arrived scuba dude to keep the 420331 company:


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

wmaker said:


> Newly arrived scuba dude to keep the 420331 company


who makes those straps? I like the material keepers opposed to metal.


----------



## wmaker

GoodEyeSniper said:


> who makes those straps? I like the material keepers opposed to metal.


Those were from ebay seller rareandneedful. No more there at the moment, but seller watchgecko has Bond style ones with name "US Military NATO".


----------



## Deyn Man

blue scuba dude checking in... sorry, stock photo...


----------



## Pato Sentado

My latest restoration:
























Latin letters Tonneau...


----------



## amphibic

Pato Sentado said:


> My latest restoration: Latin letters Tonneau...


This is perfect, Pato.
very nice job!
and the bracelet also has very nice looking.

I love this old amphibian bracelets..


----------



## steven.w42




----------



## Pato Sentado

amphibic said:


> This is perfect, Pato.
> very nice job!
> and the bracelet also has very nice looking.
> 
> I love this old amphibian bracelets..


The problem is that they are difficult to find and they are in very poor condition, as they are normally damaged by adjustments... my other Tonneau is now in a mesh bracelet...


----------



## amphibic

Pato Sentado said:


> The problem is that they are difficult to find and they are in very poor condition, as they are normally damaged by adjustments... my other Tonneau is now in a mesh bracelet...


I agree with you about poor condition of bracelets. But bracelets has perfect shape for tonneaus.

This tonneau is the missing piece of my tonneau collection.
I really want a tonneau with this dial and hands!
After this one, 300m tonneau will be my aim!


----------



## vvd

at my new addition


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07

On a bond-esq Nato...


DSC_0194 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


----------



## Davide

Black frogman with new bezel.


----------



## Pato Sentado

Long time in the post, my simplest project... "Life Aquatic" replica:


----------



## trustkill

Here is my Amphibia, Dave Murpy, Dagaz etc...


----------



## bluesbred

Got my first Amphibia this morning. So happy to finally get my hands on it. Can anyone tell me in what year this kind of dial was produced? And why are this dial finishing prone to cracking?


----------



## amil

a dial you can buy an original new Soviet . NOS


----------



## bluesbred

amil said:


> a dial you can buy an original new Soviet . NOS


Hi Amil, saw the NOS dial in your thread. How much does it cost for each? Would love to get one of those


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

WOW insanely fast ship time from Zenitar in Russia to me on the West Coast in sunny California... Ordered Friday midday, confirmation from Zenitar it shipped out Saturday the 9th, PO tried to deliver it to my house yesterday the 18th! That's 9 days for shipping. Unfortunately I missed it, and didn't see the note until just now, otherwise I would have been fondling them all morning. Should update in a few hours with pictures of my first Amphibias.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Alright snapped some quick photos. Just another shout out for Zenitar, I would absolutely recommend him to anyone, and will probably buy some more in the near future!

Spent the last week trying to figure out what bands I wanted for these, was expecting about a week more time on the shipment, so I just have two NATO bands from my Seiko. I think the Olive one works well for both watches actually, only pictured on the Steve Zissous, though.

The blue seems lighter in the pictures than in reality, but it really is a great color, constantly changing. Oh, and apparently watches are darn hard to photograph...

































Still shopping around for a brown leather band with contrast stitching (white?red?blue?) for the blue faced watch. Also going to try and find a reasonably priced rubber/silicone/waterproof strap for the other watch that adds a bit more heft to it than the NATO. Though the NATO is supremely comfortable....


----------



## bluesbred

Precision


----------



## Data08

Just got my first Amphibia and I'm surprised by its quality and accuracy. I've already got my eye on a couple more Russian watches. This is my first time posting a picture, so sorry about the quality.


----------



## frantsous

Blue Reef:


----------



## CJ_Yap

Here's mine making a peek-a-boo appearance at a friend's wedding. Amphibia in the Grand Hyatt yo~~


----------



## GoodEyeSniper




----------



## Colin63




----------



## Sebrw

Vostok Amphibia Nighthawk ministry case from Zenitar (highly recommanded) on flieger style 22mm strap with Panerai style giant fishtale bucle from Timefactor (highly recommanded too!). Sorry for bad quality, picture taken with my poor VGA phone camera. This look much better in real.


----------



## Ham2

My vintage Ministry - love the look and presence of this watch


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Anyone notice a large difference in the volume of ticking between theirs? My blue one is several times louder than my Steve Zissous. I can hear it ticking away from a few inches from my ear. The other one I have to hold directly to my ear and barely hear it.

Just an observation


----------



## amphibic

GoodEyeSniper said:


> Anyone notice a large difference in the volume of ticking between theirs? My blue one is several times louder than my Steve Zissous. I can hear it ticking away from a few inches from my ear. The other one I have to hold directly to my ear and barely hear it.
> 
> Just an observation


You are right, GoodEyeSniper. I have 10 different amphibians and all of them has different ticking noise.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

curious on the orange dials. are they different colors, on the different designs? I'm really taken by the orange scuba dude color, really metallic and vibrant looking. yet some dealer pictures of the other orange faced watches look much more dull. But it could just be bad lighting not showing it off. If I get another Amphibia, I want it to be a more plain dial, ie: no anchors, boat wheels, scuba guys, submarines, stars, etc.... Just color, numbers and indices, and a bit of writing. The orange dude had me interested in orange, but I just couldn't tell from dealer shots (checked zenitar and meranom)


----------



## timanthes

b-)


----------



## schnurrp

My domestic/export 470 pairs:


----------



## sorcer

Here is my first Amphibia KGB bought from ChistopolCity. The watch was delivered in two weeks time from Kirov in Russia to London in UK. Looks amazing as for me. The only issue is crappy bracelet but I will probably change it for a leather one later.


----------



## mhammer8

My 1985 USSR Amphibia:










My brand-new Father's Day gift 2012 Amfibia:


----------



## Colin63

Updated shot


----------



## CJ_Yap

Braving the elements!!


----------



## frantsous

Neptune with vintage strap:


----------



## CAG_1337

Vostok Amphibia 420007 with Murphy bezel and a display back.


----------



## SF watchguy

Hi all,
Glad to join up. Have been lurking for quite a while. Took the standard affordable watch plunge a few weeks ago. Now have this little number on the way. Photo (obviously) courtesy of eBay seller.


----------



## Perdendosi

Very cool. Where do you get the display back?


CAG_1337 said:


> Vostok Amphibia 420007 with Murphy bezel and a display back.
> 
> View attachment 758636


----------



## CAG_1337

Perdendosi said:


> Very cool. Where do you get the display back?


Thanks. I got it from Juri Levenberg on eBay. Like most of his stuff, it's a bit overpriced. It's a German listing, so you'll find it if you search eBay worldwide for: glasboden amphibian.


----------



## Form1ga

My Amphibia 









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perdendosi

Thx.


CAG_1337 said:


> Thanks. I got it from Juri Levenberg on eBay. Like most of his stuff, it's a bit overpriced. It's a German listing, so you'll find it if you search eBay worldwide for: glasboden amphibian.


----------



## trustkill

Here is mine:


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

So I'm reclining in bed, head on my left hand, reading on the computer while being lulled to sleep by the ticking of my Amphibia when all of a sudden midnight rolls around and CLACK! I am startled by the date switching over haha. Ever happen to anyone else? Anyways, I figured it was my little wristwatch begging me to be photographed. Noticed the metallic hands and markers were reflecting light from the screen in my dark room so shot it that way... By the way, the reflective hands/markers make up so much for weak lume. All it takes is a subtle light source somewhere, and twisting to the right angle to read the time clearly. makes it much easier to read than even much better lume which has faded on something like a Seiko.












Colin63 said:


> Updated shot
> View attachment 755472


I really like the dial on the right, is that a vintage one, or is it available anywhere?



CAG_1337 said:


> Vostok Amphibia 420007 with Murphy bezel and a display back.


Same with this dial


----------



## Ludovic Montgomery

timanthes said:


> b-)


Perfect watch + strap combo!


----------



## Tarquin

GoodEyeSniper said:


> .I really like the dial on the right, is that a vintage one, or is it available anywhere?


That is a vintage USSR Amphibian with type 470 octagonal case and original black bezel. These were made exclusively in the 1980's I think. That is how the watch would have been originally produced - other than the after market strap of course.


----------



## Ham2

My only non-vintage Amphibian.


----------



## slowcoach

With all the rain we have been having I thought it prudent to order my first Diver, better safe than sorry.
I am coping badly with the gestation period and hoping the watch will arrive sooner rather than later. ;-)


----------



## amil

here


----------



## Colin63

Tarquin said:


> That is a vintage USSR Amphibian with type 470 octagonal case and original black bezel. These were made exclusively in the 1980's I think. That is how the watch would have been originally produced - other than the after market strap of course.


What he said!:-!


----------



## arnold716

custom


----------



## CAG_1337

Lume on the hands has seen better days...


----------



## amil

amphibians at work


----------



## timanthes

Ludovic Montgomery said:


> Perfect watch + strap combo!


Thanks! i am also considering a display back!

here are a couple more pics.


----------



## amil

at work


----------



## Mecano

.


----------



## mrwomble

Mecano said:


> .


Lovin that orangey goodness Mecano. Is that one of the earlier models with applied indices? If they brought that model back again, I would be forced to buy one out of sheer necessity.


----------



## amphibic

my preciousssss...


----------



## CAG_1337




----------



## janl




----------



## Mecano

.


----------



## amil

janl said:


>


I think you have the wrong body. should be a plast


----------



## TxSigChi

Modded mine again with a 12hr stainless steel insert from Yobokies (great service). I wish I could find a stainless steel 24hr insert that fit...Ideas anyone?


----------



## Pato Sentado




----------



## amphibic




----------



## CAG_1337

The Dude Abides.


----------



## frantsous

Neptuns recased:









I am looking for a nice NATO with some yellow. Or perhaps I will try a red rubber strap ....


----------



## macleod1979

I would say the red strap may be your best bet.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Got home a bit early, about to head to a friend's BBQ and decided to try something out. The tan/beige strap that came on the Seiko was way too boring on that watch. Too similarly light in color to the face, IMO. So I threw it on my Blue Amphibia!! I kinda didn't think I would like it, what do y'all think?


























Gives it a nice, casual, summer feel, IMO. I liked this one on the olive green NATO, too. But I think this really suits it?


----------



## amil

large round and the old man


----------



## DolleDolf

> I liked this one on the olive green NATO, too. But I think this really suits it?


Yes. Olive is for the landlubbers not for thhose roaming the seven seas ;-) .


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

DolleDolf said:


> Yes. Olive is for the landlubbers not for thhose roaming the seven seas ;-) .


I live in California and haven't been to the ocean in 2 years  well, seen the ocean from the SF Bay, but that's about it.


----------



## amphibic

lume shot from a 350 and a 119...


----------



## Patagonico

Today, my just arrived 1967



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## louisler

Hi,
I am new here..
Just got this..


----------



## slowcoach

Welcome to the Forum louisler.
Good purchase, can't go wrong with a Ministry. :-!


----------



## leicamaster

Mine arrived today. Pictures coming soon!


----------



## ObZerver

Waiting for my Valentina Tereshkova edition, I bought this 470 Anti-magnetic. Courtesy of Amil (although via a friend in Russia):


Vostok Amphibia Type 470 + Seiko Speed-Timer 6138-0030


Vostok Amphibia Type 470


Vostok Amphibia Type 470


----------



## jopex

my scuba dude says hi!


----------



## amil

HORSE


----------



## amil

complete set


----------



## jml239




----------



## CAG_1337




----------



## Ham2

350 Amphibia


----------



## CAG_1337

The Godfather..


----------



## Squalo

Meet my Russian









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amil

snail


----------



## admiralStojakovic

Hello everyone!
Here is my entry to a certain club i wanted to join for a while!



















I had it for two weeks now,it´s running 3 sec fast a day after just one adjustment. Took it to a two day swimming and camping "expedition" i made back home on the river. Needles to say,it didn´t even notice the abuse of jumping and diving. The strap was waiting patiently for it for some time. I love everything about it!
Cheers


----------



## DolleDolf

An Amilphibian on a leather water resistant strap.










Case seems NOS. A very nice Fibby for CCCP-days.


----------



## CAG_1337

Dial is starting to show some cracks in the paint; still this has always been one of my favorites. I think 470 case was the coolest.


----------



## sarasate

I like my Amphibia on this silicone band!!


----------



## ch196

Just received this "Islamic" Amphibian:


----------



## Girolamo




----------



## watchcard

Murphy bezel and insert from Dagaz. Used contact cement and have since removed the glue seen in the picture.


----------



## oceanpriest




----------



## cestommek




----------



## soviet

One of my favorite dials.


----------



## soviet

soviet said:


> One of my favorite dials.


Another one.|>


----------



## Iggy63

My amphibians.















Regards 
Ian


----------



## amil

Green is my country minesterka


----------



## Perdendosi

A beautiful paddle hand tonneau (from Amil!) on a brown-khaki-green-red NATO from "Watchbandgirl" on the Bay. I think the quirky band pulls out all the right colors from the mesmerizing watch.


----------



## Ham2

Ministry on a bond strap


----------



## SonnyBBQ

Not so special, since brand new, but I like it (except for the bracelet).


----------



## Pato Sentado

My latest preparation: Brushed 420 case, new bezel with some painting work and diver strap:


----------



## schnurrp

From spare parts....


----------



## DolleDolf

> I like it (except for the bracelet).


Nowt wrong with that bezel ;-)


----------



## SonnyBBQ

After wearing it for a day, it does not look that bad anymore indeed. The bracelet just feels flimsy.
OffT: Spreek jij Nederlands?


----------



## soviet

A 'islamic' dial. Looks very nice.|> But I don't know what is written on the dial.


----------



## FlyByNight40

New sail boat with Murphy bezel.


----------



## hawkeye86

My first. It's my new favorite. I've been wearing it all week and that almost never happens. My other watches are getting jealous. 









I've been wearing it on the Maratec strap. I really like the look. The Watchadoo in going to need an extra link before I try it on.


----------



## slowcoach

hawkeye86 said:


> My first. It's my new favorite. I've been wearing it all week and that almost never happens. My other watches are getting jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing it on the Maratec strap. I really like the look. The Watchadoo in going to need an extra link before I try it on.


My all time favourite watch :-!


----------



## admiralStojakovic

soviet said:


> A 'islamic' dial. Looks very nice.|> But I don't know what is written on the dial.


 Islamic Culture Association (of) Eastern Europe, or
Eastern European Association (of) Islamic Culture


----------



## hawkeye86

slowcoach said:


> My all time favourite watch :-!


I'm strangely fascinated by it. Unfortunately, the picture doesn't do it justice. I wore it again today. I have an Orient Ray and a Chinese beater that came in the mail this week that I haven't even sized yet.


----------



## DolleDolf

SonnyBBQ said:


> After wearing it for a day, it does not look that bad anymore indeed. The bracelet just feels flimsy.
> OffT: Spreek jij Nederlands?


It is quite flimsy and a hair puller. Fortunately I am not a member of the Most Hirsute Forearm Society, members of which populate the various threads in this forum, so I kept mine on my 'dude. Too bad the watch itself conked out, otherwise I would probably just wear it with the steel bracelet as I kind of like the look.

En inderdaad, Nederlands heb ik thuis van mijn vader en moeder geleerd. En hoewel ik al een tijdlang weg ben uit NL, zo'n 23 jaar alweer, ben ik het nog niet vergeten ;-) 
Tellen en vloeken doe ik nog steeds meestal in het NL hoewel ik het vloeken ook vaker bezig in het Engels-engels, itt amerikaans engels wat toch een bepaalde kwaliteit mist .....


----------



## GlenRoiland

Mine after surfing at Virginia beach today!









Can not get picture to load!!


----------



## slowcoach

hawkeye86 said:


> I'm strangely fascinated by it. Unfortunately, the picture doesn't do it justice. I wore it again today. I have an Orient Ray and a Chinese beater that came in the mail this week that I haven't even sized yet.


 No picture can do it justice, Vostok should use the same iridescent paint on all their blue dials.
I find myself checking mine more often than a teenage girl checks her new iPhone. :-d


----------



## emoscambio

AmFibia Scuba from former USSR traveling through former GDR


----------



## CAG_1337

Today's Amphibia...


----------



## Ratfacedgit

DolleDolf said:


> It is quite flimsy and a hair puller. Fortunately I am not a member of the Most Hirsute Forearm Society, members of which populate the various threads in this forum, so I kept mine on my 'dude. Too bad the watch itself conked out, otherwise I would probably just wear it with the steel bracelet as I kind of like the look.
> 
> En inderdaad, Nederlands heb ik thuis van mijn vader en moeder geleerd. En hoewel ik al een tijdlang weg ben uit NL, zo'n 23 jaar alweer, ben ik het nog niet vergeten ;-)
> Tellen en vloeken doe ik nog steeds meestal in het NL hoewel ik het vloeken ook vaker bezig in het Engels-engels, itt amerikaans engels wat toch een bepaalde kwaliteit mist .....


PM sent.


----------



## Humanloop

http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj632/Humanloop/Watch%20Straps%20and%20Gallery/1b3aa4cd.jpg

mod w/ Murphy bezel and homemade strap


----------



## turbo4door

Lucidor said:


>


I know its kind of an old post, but can someone tell me what strap is on the right and will that fit a newer 420 scuba dude?


----------



## blr

Hello everyone. 
My first post here, and a chance to show my NOS Amphibia I got a couple of days ago:


----------



## sorcer

My KGB Amphibia with custom made stainless steel bezel (non Murphy's) + Seiko insert.


----------



## medicus2013

amphibic said:


> my preciousssss...
> 
> View attachment 766436


I occasionally see this same watch on ebay with an antimagnetic inscription below the cyrillic vostok lettering. Is this an authentic alternate form of this watch?


----------



## amphibic

Yes, both version is authentic. 
You can see this type (arrow and sword hands) amphibians with or without antimagnetic inscription.
But, if you see antimagnetic inscription, you should be sure the watch has antimagnetic back cover.


----------



## medicus2013

Thank you!


----------



## dasmi

turbo4door said:


> I know its kind of an old post, but can someone tell me what strap is on the right and will that fit a newer 420 scuba dude?


What are those little adapters on the watch on the right?


----------



## Clay Bergen

I've been wearing this most of August:







I was in Ukraine all of July and have some really neat pictures of watches to post!


----------



## timanthes




----------



## frantsous

Neptune recased solution


----------



## ObZerver

Disappointed by the unexpected turn of events with Valentina Tereshkova's watch, I jumped on this NOS beauty.


Vostok Amphibia 470 "Albatross"


----------



## blr

ObZerver said:


> Disappointed by the unexpected turn of events with Valentina Tereshkova's watch, I jumped on this NOS beauty.


Nice watch and image. I guess the NATO is 20 mm.


----------



## ObZerver

blr said:


> Nice watch and image. I guess the NATO is 20 mm.


Yes, it is 20mm.


----------



## mercury10

sorcer said:


> View attachment 806538
> 
> 
> My KGB Amphibia with custom made stainless steel bezel (non Murphy's) + Seiko insert.


Love the Bezel.where did u score it from.


----------



## LionOfZion

My new Scuba Dude with some upgrades...


----------



## Ham2

Amphibian 350


----------



## Oldlyme14

Nice original Amphibian. I've been contemplating purchasing an Amphibian with the swivel lugs. But I've seen two types. One has dial printing and back case engraving in English (like your's above and the ones below):










Or the ones with dial and caseback printed in Russion like the one below:










Are both types original models of the swivel lug Amphibian?

thanks

Mark S


----------



## Ham2

I have both types and they are both originals - as I understand it, the cyrillic version was for the domestic market and the latinized version for export.


----------



## joey1320

Vaurien said:


> I have not many Amphibians.
> 
> And this the finest (and most difficult to take a picture ;-) )


What exactly is the name/model of this watch? Man I need to get one...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emoscambio

joey1320 said:


> What exactly is the name/model of this watch? Man I need to get one...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Vostok Neptune


----------



## CAG_1337

Vostok Ahoy!


----------



## blr

A father and two sons:


----------



## Chemical442

Amphibia Scuba Dude Ministry on 22mm Greg Stevens' grey ballistic nylon 5 ring. Absolutely in love with this combo.


----------



## Fullers1845

"These are watches for men who prefer manual transmisssion and to shave with blade razor."

"Necessity to wind it up once a day will not be more difficult for you than daily shaving."

-- An eBay seller writing about a pair of Komandirskie's.

Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer1

Got mine in the mail on Saturday and couldn't wait to try it out in the pool....


----------



## netdancer

My new Amphibian Neptune. Purchased a few days ago in SMIRS.COM as a discounted for less then 50 usd. The rubber strap is taken from crappy chinese fake Gucci, purchased at kiosk in one of Moscow's underway for 17$.

Just a next day have purchased a new rubber strap that looks much more serious IMHO.


----------



## joey1320

My blue scuba says hi lol. 
Sorry for the horrible quality!









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aesdc

jopex said:


> my scuba dude says hi!
> View attachment 776993
> 
> View attachment 776995


what's that strap? Sharp combo!


----------



## plazzi

My amphibia with brass bezel


----------



## Rentacop

Plazzi, that looks really cool! I have an old bezel that I removed the chrome from as well to do a similar mod, kind of a "poor man's" bronze diver, looks good!


----------



## Fullers1845

plazzi said:


> My amphibia with brass bezel
> 
> View attachment 827499


That's a fine photograph

Tapatalk


----------



## sarasate

My amphibia, recently mod'ed:


----------



## Koshyk

sarasate said:


> My amphibia, recently mod'ed:
> 
> View attachment 827963
> 
> 
> View attachment 827962
> 
> 
> View attachment 827964


Thats pretty fresh. Got the same one, Love the Bezel though. Goodjob!


----------



## sarasate

Koshyk said:


> Thats pretty fresh. Got the same one, Love the Bezel though. Goodjob!


Thanks! I changed the watchdoo bracelet to a Kavlar strap as it's getting colder these days.

I think it also looks nice on the new strap.


----------



## Koshyk

sarasate said:


> Thanks! I changed the watchdoo bracelet to a Kavlar strap as it's getting colder these days.
> 
> I think it also looks nice on the new strap.


Of course, Compliments the dial.;-)

(always need a good excuse to buy goodies)


----------



## glg

That 's mine .
Both together .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

I think you all will be pleased to know my Vostok Amphibia "Steve Zissou" model made it through the Tough Mudder unscathed.

If you are unfamiliar with Tough Mudder it is an 10-12 mile off road obstacle course that raises money for the Wounded Warrior Project to help wounded war veterans. It consists of somewhere around 20 obstacles ranging from crawling through mud under barbed wire, jumping off high platforms into ice water, scaling tall walls, monkey bars over water, running through a field of hanging wires some of which are high voltage, etc.... And it's a blast. I think this weekend they had over 14,000 participants in the Lake Tahoe event alone, and they do these all over the USA and even in other countries now.

Right past the finish line









A clip of what tough mudder entails.
Tough Mudder - YouTube


----------



## jamoli

First foray into the world of Vostoks - vintage Amphibian Tonneau with Watchadoo strap. Keeps great time and a steal at £30! (plus strap)


----------



## admiralStojakovic

GoodEyeSniper said:


> I think you all will be pleased to know my Vostok Amphibia "Steve Zissou" model made it through the Tough Mudder unscathed.
> 
> If you are unfamiliar with Tough Mudder it is an 10-12 mile off road obstacle course that raises money for the Wounded Warrior Project to help wounded war veterans. It consists of somewhere around 20 obstacles ranging from crawling through mud under barbed wire, jumping off high platforms into ice water, scaling tall walls, monkey bars over water, running through a field of hanging wires some of which are high voltage, etc.... And it's a blast. I think this weekend they had over 14,000 participants in the Lake Tahoe event alone, and they do these all over the USA and even in other countries now.
> 
> Right past the finish line
> 
> A clip of what tough mudder entails.
> Tough Mudder - YouTube


Best regards and congratulations to you and the Zissou! 
Great stuff!


----------



## macleod1979

Impressive. Ive have seen Tough Mudder videos, and its rough.


----------



## ShawnBrentnell

Hey ladys and Gents new Vostok Amphibia owner. Love it better than my Citizen eco drive Divers watch. Looking to spruce it up soon.


----------



## Perdendosi

jamoli said:


> First foray into the world of Vostoks - vintage Amphibian Tonneau with Watchadoo strap. Keeps great time and a steal at £30! (plus strap)


Very cool Jamoli. That amphibian is in awesome condition-- definitely a steal at 30 pounds!


----------



## GenkiSushi

This is my first amphibia I ordered from zenitar. There's 2 more coming that I bought from other sellers on ebay.

And yes that's a plastic cover. I haven't removed the cover yet, 'cause I fear I might damage it right away. 

What's weird is that the hour markers does not have any lume. Only the hour, minute and the second hand has it.


----------



## davehb2001

Just got mine today








Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timanthes

b-)


----------



## fgriffith

Here is mine...


----------



## Rentacop

I ordered a new bezel from Victor the other day, can't wait to put it on my ministry case amphibia!


----------



## Oldlyme14

Old Ministry on a yellow striped NATO:



















Mark S.


----------



## ronnypudding

Rentacop said:


> Plazzi, that looks really cool! I have an old bezel that I removed the chrome from as well to do a similar mod, kind of a "poor man's" bronze diver, looks good!


Any special secret to pulling off the chrome? Steel wool, solvent, etc? I'd like to give it a try.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## plazzi

No special secret, glasspaper 600 for start and 1000 for finish, if you want to polish then 2000>4000 grade.

Today I got my glassback for amphibia and when I took the steel back off for replacement I found some strange colours on some wheels. 
It has never leaked water in. Is this usuall or exepction??


----------



## Stargazer1

Here's a new picture of my Amphibia in anticipation of picking up the Watchadoo bracelet I ordered. It should have a new look after the weekend!


----------



## fgriffith

Stargazer1 said:


> Here's a new picture of my Amphibia in anticipation of picking up the Watchadoo bracelet I ordered. It should have a new look after the weekend!


You can't go wrong with a Watchadoo. I have two of them now and I plan on getting another for my Amphibia.


----------



## bzr

I don't have an Amphibia (yet), but can Komandriskies play? My friend supersong115 gave me this watch (in exchange for a bottle of scotch, in the future), which I threw on a leather NATO strap and then showed it off to a bird.


----------



## t.l.g.

Hey Guys, 
I'm new here and lovin' my Amphibs- 
I'm gonna be away from my computer tomorrow, but since tomorrow (Oct 5th) is the official Global James Bond Day 
I thought I'd have some dorky fun with my favorite Bond Nato- remember boys- "shaken not stirred"-


----------



## ch196

oh gawd, I think this is Amphibia #5 for me


----------



## neju

Hi,

ive got only one, but here it is shown:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/some-mods-vostok-amphibia-ministry-758263.html

or quick





Greetings
Frank


----------



## dasmi

Here's mine. Happens to be for sale.


----------



## Rentacop

ronnypudding said:


> Any special secret to pulling off the chrome? Steel wool, solvent, etc? I'd like to give it a try.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe


Sorry for the late reply, I used a sandblaster at work and the a couple of fine grit sandpapers to smooth it out. Id imagine a course grit paper would remove the chrome though:






, I filled in the markings with a black and red sharpie marker.


----------



## larixlaricina

Here's a new Amphibia ministry with a Murphy bezel and Maratac elite strap:


----------



## Koshyk

My new amphibia, Only decent pic I have taken so far and they were quickly snapped on my lunch.


----------



## ronnypudding

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Stargazer1

The Watchadoo bracelet arrived and I put it on this morning. It's a 100% improvement. I really like how smooth and comfortable it is. I was also surprised at how similar it looks to the Vostok bracelet. I liked the original look so I'm very happy to keep it .


----------



## steve217

t.l.g. said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm new here and lovin' my Amphibs-
> I'm gonna be away from my computer tomorrow, but since tomorrow (Oct 5th) is the official Global James Bond Day
> I thought I'd have some dorky fun with my favorite Bond Nato- remember boys- "shaken not stirred"-


Very Bondy!
Bond Nato strap and a "From Russia with Love" AR-7 - although the Henry version and not the Armalite version, but that's a quibble!


----------



## T-house

My old amphibian with new dial and hands (from Vostok Partner).


----------



## watch22

This thread has been going on for a while - I've been reluctant to post because I'm not sure about the exact definition of "Amphibia".

Is that only watches that have Amphibia on the dial? Or any Vostok with a screw-down crown and water-tight back?


----------



## schnurrp

watch22 said:


> This thread has been going on for a while - I've been reluctant to post because I'm not sure about the exact definition of "Amphibia".
> 
> Is that only watches that have Amphibia on the dial? Or any Vostok with a screw-down crown and water-tight back?


*First and foremost stainless steel case!* Then screw-down crown with a two piece gasketed, slightly arched screw in back and 200m water-tightness stated. Dials are quite variable (as are case types) with 2409 the most common movement but some have automatic 2416 and even a few have 2414 like the komandirskie has.

Why not just look here: thttp://www.periandtang.com/pdfs/amphibia.pdf

Any of those qualify and a good many others.


----------



## watch22

Amphibia in pumpkin colors just in time for Halloween.


----------



## ranstam

Here is mine! Just got it and put a cheap NATO strap on it, gonna try to find a better one because this one doesnt have a very good feel to it.


----------



## mikkokan

My first Russian watch. It's made 5/2012 according the paper that was inside the box. It's been runnig now 21 hours and it's running too fast +40sek now but what I've been reading this might be normal for a new watch and it needs to settle in. I love it and it looks great!


----------



## dougiedude

I'm very new to this, and I have a lot to learn, but I really love my first _*Amphibia*_, which just arrived today from Alex Balstlevich in Poccue, Russia!! No other information given; all I saw on the mega-bidding site was the picture of this intriguing watch...

So far, only 4 hours of it in my possession, and it seems to be keeping good time...

_(Sorry for a slightly redundant post, but I only just now discovered this great Thread!)_ :-d


----------



## Ham2

An old 'un


----------



## dasmi

I love amphibias. I just wish they were a bit bigger. They wear very small on my large wrists.


----------



## wafflesrus

Mine finally arrived! My first mechanical watch and I couldn't be happier with it so far.


----------



## stovey

Very nice, waffles - I really like the shallow depth of field in the second shot.


----------



## mikkokan

Two extra pictures


----------



## dougiedude

that's a nice 'Phib'... and a very interesting and cool band; what is that one?


----------



## mikkokan

If you mean mine, its just one version of Amphibias (new) from zenitar ebay. He has so many different "skins"!


----------



## dougiedude

mikkokan said:


> If you mean mine, its just one version of Amphibias (new) from zenitar ebay. He has so many different "skins"!


Hi, Mikkokan,

So that band came with the 'Boctoc' watch in the picture?

Doug


----------



## amphibic

Double Soviet!


----------



## Pato Sentado

Better pictures of my collection... with their actual bracelets.


----------



## cestommek

With oyster bracelet...










and with "omega" bracelet style...:-d


----------



## mikkokan

dougiedude said:


> Hi, Mikkokan,
> 
> So that band came with the 'Boctoc' watch in the picture?
> 
> Doug


Hi!

Yes it did.


----------



## wafflesrus

I went ahead and ordered a new bracelet for my Zissou. Don't think I'll be wearing it again until that arrives. Still love the watch though!


----------



## soviet

I caught this Admiralskie today. It is an automatic version, but I am not sure of its movement as I can't find how many jewels on the dial. Soviet and Russian watches are hard to find these days in Beijing. They usually cost 2-3 times more that they did 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Blurter

Here is a slightly modded Amphibian new Ministry case - blue/green scuba dude dial, Dave Murphy bezel, brown figures Dagaz insert, brown leather rally strap from 'Bay.


----------



## Alobar

Hello from Greece..This is my very first post here...Nice to meet you all!!!
Two pics of my Amphibia...


----------



## Alobar

> My first Russian watch. It's made 5/2012 according the paper that was inside the box. It's been runnig now 21 hours and it's running too fast +40sek now but what I've been reading this might be normal for a new watch and it needs to settle in. I love it and it looks great!


It WILL settle down!No worries!!!Just wait and see...you will be surprised..Mine is almost a year old and keeps EXCELLENT time...it was a bit fast at the beginning too but now everything's perfect!!


----------



## mocapitane

My newest member of my collection. It's my first Russian
.


----------



## iloper




----------



## kluanghitam

My first Russian and mechanical timepiece,Vostok Zissou. Swap the band with stainless steel band but retain the original Vostok clasp....


----------



## Blurter

I have a few Vostoks as seen here in my watch box. I also have another a couple of rough tonneau case Amphibians in a cupboard and a ministry case with a blue dial and a Amphibian commemorative on the way (numbers dial and bracelet). I developed a taste for them a couple of years ago when I decided I needed a new watch. I was a two watch man until then - Gshock Mudman and a Seiko 7T62 two tone quarts. I googled "best watch in the world" and Amphibians were in the hit list.

I find the value and easy customisation of the Amphibians appealing - I have several Dave Murphy bezels with different inserts and several bands, so I change them every now and then. Next step is to do a dial and hands relume myself.

The purple banded watch is a Sturhling Original I bought for my Wife.


----------



## hittheskids




----------



## bgalakazam

My newly arrived Amphibia 1967. This will be my daily wear from now on (keeping 3133 for dress events).


----------



## bgalakazam

One more with a better camera (I love the vintage look). I'm still waiting on a nato strap for more sporty tasks.


----------



## Stewart E

My latest aquisition- a team Zissou in black on bond NATO


----------



## dbg326

I do apologize if this is out of place, but I was simply wondering what the lug width (band width?) was on the Amphibias. If I recall correctly, the Komandirskies are 18mm, but can't remember what the Amphibia is...


----------



## timanthes

dbg326 said:


> I do apologize if this is out of place, but I was simply wondering what the lug width (band width?) was on the Amphibias. If I recall correctly, the Komandirskies are 18mm, but can't remember what the Amphibia is...


Cases 060 and 420 18mm, 710(Ministry) 22mm ,
see the examples (in the same order) below.

Have a good hunt ;-)
cheers!


----------



## dbg326

timanthes said:


> Cases 060 and 420 18mm, 710(Ministry) 22mm ,
> see the examples (in the same order) below.
> 
> Have a good hunt ;-)
> cheers!


Much appreciated! I'm thinking one of these would make a great Christmas gift to myself.


----------



## starman69




----------



## Skitalets

Just got this new Neptun today from Russia:










It's smaller than I expected but quite nice, my first new Russian watch. (I have a Poljot Olimpijskie that I posted about when I first joined WUS, which is finally off getting repaired.)

Definitely will not be my last Amphibia!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

bgalakazam said:


> One more with a better camera (I love the vintage look). I'm still waiting on a nato strap for more sporty tasks.
> 
> View attachment 870992


love it!! I'll be another 1967 happy owner very soon  ...


----------



## watchcard

I put a sharkskin band on it. Murphy bezel.


----------



## maxroach

I got it! I was working at my computer and ran to pick up the USPS package and sign it...

I made an album. It all started with a wedding where the was a gift of a rolex from a rich guy (I'm a poor student, so I'm not trying to brag here, but it was a quite interesting event and it involved a watch so I feel it's appropriate - there were some possible tensions and the gift giving really helped diffuse that)

I have an Armitron from years ago that received the typical major corrosion in the case, and I just picked up a super cheap Chinese skeleton mechanical that I am trying to regulate and will completely disassemble soon.

I will probably get another Vostok pretty soon. I really like it. I am thinking of opening up the watch and coating the dial with some sort of slight UV barrier.
Watch-izz Photos by The549 | Photobucket

**I noticed** that the blue seems to be faded a bit near the top by the star on this watch. At first it really bugged me, but it actually doesn't bother me now after a few hours, whether or not its purposeful or that more likely it was maybe around the edges in a setup on a paint machine. But it works in the context of the decoration... Well it's unique isn't it? b-)

It was ticking the first time I picked it up. It feels very nice and the band is not as terrible as people say. It is made smartly and has utility better than any other metal band I've encountered considering that it has machined slots to prevent the band from coming apart as soon as there is a pin breakage.

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c231/The549/Watch-izz/CAM001351.jpg


----------



## Gorost

I got mine 3 weeks ago, what an incredible watch, I specially like how it looks heavy but in reality it is incredible light. The finish is rough but that only add charm to the watch.

It has become my daily watch and for some reason it does not want to go back to the box.


----------



## slowcoach

Just a note to new Forum members, there is an excellent article by Seele entitled 
"VOSTOK AMPHIBIA: An Analysis of Design Methodology" HERE 

Read, and be even more proud to wear your Vostok Amphibia. :-!


----------



## hawkeye86

Gorost said:


> I got mine 3 weeks ago, what an incredible watch, I specially like how it looks heavy but in reality it is incredible light. The finish is rough but that only add charm to the watch.
> 
> It has become my daily watch and for some reason it does not want to go back to the box.
> 
> View attachment 885267


I think we're afraid to put them back in the box because it's such a pain to set the date on them.


----------



## slowcoach

Working another Ghoster tonight, got my black Scuba Dude to keep me company. b-)









Enjoy the remainder of the weekend.


----------



## watchiekong

hawkeye86 said:


> I think we're afraid to put them back in the box because it's such a pain to set the date on them.


Very true! lol


----------



## amphibic

most handsome watch ever made in Soviet Watch Industry:








and my Amphibian bracelets (all Soviet made!)


----------



## liwang22

Just brushed the case and crown to match the brushed finish Hadley Roma oyster bracelet. Love this watch deblinged! Kermit bezel insert from 10watches.com on a Dave Murphy bezel.


----------



## botvidsson

*Восток Амфибия 710059 *_(Russian-French syle)_


----------



## maxroach

How do you brush a case? Sandpaper or wire dremel brush?


----------



## Wertik

Часы радиста + 0.5l of smth. with 40% , Amphibia "Black star" (the best amphibia design if you ask) and Ministry dude :-d


----------



## liwang22

My local watchmaker used his polishing wheel (not sure what grade sander) and finished the area around the crown with a scratch remover brush. It came out pretty well and all the lines of the brushing flow with the lines of the case.


maxroach said:


> How do you brush a case? Sandpaper or wire dremel brush?


----------



## ecalzo

i'm in guys... here's mine after some job.. :-d


----------



## zchen

Received them over the weekend. Got the iconic blue scuba dude for my first amphibian. The bracelet was junk like every one said before, but I love everything else about it, already thinking about a 2nd one..


----------



## maingeezer

Please welcome my CCCP breed fibbies! Bochka is missing in this shot, because only yesterday she slipped into my pocket


----------



## admiralStojakovic

maingeezer said:


> Please welcome my CCCP breed fibbies! Bochka is missing in this shot, because only yesterday she slipped into my pocket
> View attachment 894258


 Great amphibian squad! Love that dial on the far right! Love it...need it!
Cheers!


----------



## amphibic

this is for you Admiral


----------



## admiralStojakovic

amphibic said:


> this is for you Admiral
> 
> View attachment 894346


Thank you, Amphibic! Beautiful.
Now i really have to look for that dial!
Cheers!


----------



## admiralStojakovic

Here is my gang:








Yes, one on the right has a komandirskie paratrooper inside, i made the transplant myself, i couldnt help it, just looks great as an amphibia, and hey, even paratroopers land in the water sometimes, don't they :-d
Cheers!


----------



## ecalzo

here's the last one i got acquired :-d do you think it will be better with black coated case?


----------



## Fullers1845

^Nice! I think a PVD/DLC black case would look stunning with that orange dial.

Tapatalk


----------



## jopex

Changed strap on my Blue Dude to a Obris Morgan leather. Had to take a pic on today's snow. :-d


----------



## admiralStojakovic

jopex said:


> Changed strap on my Blue Dude to a Obris Morgan leather. Had to take a pic on today's snow. :-d


That is an amazing looking strap. And great combination!


----------



## Jaymo

Nice collection of Russian watches. I have a blue scuba dude incoming from zenitar. 
I'm not new to watches, just coming back to them after getting sick of having to unholster my phone to check time.
I'm quite new to the lingo used here. Don't know what fibbies are, or what a WIS is. 
Where can I get a rubber strap for my cushion case (Ministry?) Vostok? I'm looking for the one like a Seiko 007 comes with. 
I've seen a few of them in this thread, but I'm just recently getting OCD about watches. Guess they'll be my next collection.
I can see me getting several Vostoks. They seem like a great watch for a great price. Perhaps the ultimate sleeper in this field.


----------



## bricem13

- Tapatalk


----------



## tmr5555

Beadblasted? nice!


----------



## amphibic

my tonneaus...
I like them!


----------



## Perdendosi

Hello Jay, and welcome!
I'm sure you'll love your blue Dude from Zenitar. Though I've not purchased from him, he's got some of the highest loyalty of any seller on the forums. Really known for great communication.
"fibby" is just short for Amphibian, the Vostok diver watches made with stainless steel cases (and usually with 200m water resistance, and some sort of bezel that's usually chrome plated brass). That's in contrast to the Vostok Komandirskie ('dirskie'), cheaper watches with (usually) chrome cases and handwind movements. Of course, there are lots of people out there that combine parts from one watch to another, to create "frankenwatches", so you might have a Komandirskie dial (like the famous "tankist": NEW RUSSIAN VOSTOK MILITARY TANK KOMANDIRSKIE WATCH 431306 - ChistopolCity) in an amphibian case. Amphibirskie?

The "cushion" case Vostok, with a model number starting with 710, has a 22 mm lug width.* So any 22m rubber strap will fit (you may have to trim it to fit your wrist, depending on the model). Ebay seller Goodcheapman sells a variety: 22mm Silicon Rubber Band diving Watch Strap Black NIVADA SWISS Replacement Parts items in GoodCheapMan-Watch-Concept store on eBay! . As does e-bay seller Milanowatchbands: 22mm Trendy Fashionable Green Rubber Silicone Waterproof Watch Band Strap items in Milano Watchbands store on eBay!
I've had one easy transaction with each.

If you've seen a particular strap in this thread, send the poster a PM; I'm sure they'd be happy to tell you where they got it.

Oh, and "WIS" stands for Watch Idiot Savant; WUS stands for Watchuseek, this forum. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wis-vs-wus-whats-difference-485813.html

Welcome to the addiction, and good luck!

*Note that the other Vostoks usually have 18mm lug widths.



Jaymo said:


> Nice collection of Russian watches. I have a blue scuba dude incoming from zenitar.
> I'm not new to watches, just coming back to them after getting sick of having to unholster my phone to check time.
> I'm quite new to the lingo used here. Don't know what fibbies are, or what a WIS is.
> Where can I get a rubber strap for my cushion case (Ministry?) Vostok? I'm looking for the one like a Seiko 007 comes with.
> I've seen a few of them in this thread, but I'm just recently getting OCD about watches. Guess they'll be my next collection.
> I can see me getting several Vostoks. They seem like a great watch for a great price. Perhaps the ultimate sleeper in this field.


----------



## Jaymo

Thanks for the warm reception. I'll check those links. 
This is the one I'm getting. Apologies to Zenitar. I plan on buying more watches from him. I also ordered a spare crystal and seals, and a N-S-E-W bezel for solar navigation.


----------



## Perdendosi

Very cool, Jay. A classic that I think I will be purchasing soon, too. (I have the round case, with arabic numerals, version of the Scuba Dude, and I think it's time he got some company!)
Oh, and Timefactors is another place that you can look for (probably higher quality) rubber straps.
Time Factors Quality Watches On The Net Since 1996


----------



## Jaymo

I guess I'm on my way to WIS-hood. I currently have two watches, with 3 more on the way. 
I took my two watches and two of my wife's watches to the jewelry store today, to have the batteries replaced. 
Everything went smoothly, until he went to replace the battery in my wife's Fossil. I could tell, by the shape and apparent lack of a notch in the back.
He caught hell trying to get that back off. Made me happy my watch tools haven't arrived yet. I might have been stuck having to replace that one.

That Fossil of hers is the only watch I'll take to the jeweler for battery replacements from now on.
Unless any of my new watches need batteries while under warranty. 

Anyhoo, I plan on getting some of the other Amphibias, if I like my blue dude enough. I'm thinking about some of the non-barrel/cushion/ministry cased versions.

Apologies to Zenitar for using his pic. Mine hasn't arrived yet, and his pics are just so amazing.

My dad has a Seiko DX that my uncle brought back from his stint in 'Nam (for my dad). It's a stainless steel, self-winding blue-dialed version.
I've always been a sucker for Seikos, Stainless steel watches with stainless steel bracelets, and blue dials.
He gave it to me when I was in my late teens and I wore it all the time. He got to missing it, so I gave it back to him.

So, the blue dude really spoke to me. Plus, I require about an 8.5" band for a comfortably snug (but not tight) fit.


----------



## Neolithium

Jaymo said:


> Thanks for the warm reception. I'll check those links.
> This is the one I'm getting. Apologies to Zenitar. I plan on buying more watches from him. I also ordered a spare crystal and seals, and a N-S-E-W bezel for solar navigation.


Ah good looking watch. I think that'll be my next Amphibia actually. I may order some of the older bezels though with just the dots but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## slowcoach

Jaymo said:


> Thanks for the warm reception. I'll check those links.
> This is the one I'm getting. Apologies to Zenitar. I plan on buying more watches from him. I also ordered a spare crystal and seals, and a N-S-E-W bezel for solar navigation.
> View attachment 901201


 The two blue dudes I received recently from Meranom don't have the usual small black dots on the bezel, the bezel is just a mirror finish where the small black dots used to be in the past, they must have the newer/new bezel. :think:


----------



## slowcoach

Gang of four. b-)


----------



## Jaymo

Yes, I am sold on the look of it.
Did I mention that I'm a sucker for a blue dial?


----------



## Jaymo

Slowcoach, I like the black rubber strap on the black scuba dude, second from left. 
I also like the chain mail bracelet on the one on the right. 
Where can I get those?


----------



## slowcoach

Jaymo said:


> Slowcoach, I like the black rubber strap on the black scuba dude, second from left.
> I also like the chain mail bracelet on the one on the right.
> Where can I get those?


 All are on the bay, the black rubber strap is from UK Seller zebedude
The SHARK Mesh is from goodcheapman

The black rubber strap comes with a normal clasp, I can't remember where I got the deployment clasp from.
The SHARK Mesh comes in satin or highly polished mesh. The code for the polished mesh is nnnnWOHI and the satin finish has the code nnnnWOHIS you can't tell the difference in the pictures but the codes are listed in the description. Recently he has added more of the same bracelets to his site at higher prices, they are the same as far as I can tell as the ones listed at a lower price, you should be looking about £28
The SHARK Mesh will only fit a 7" to 7.25" wrist as is, you can buy extenders to allow fitting up to a size 8" wrist. If your wrist is less than 7" your option is to choose the SHARK Mesh bracelets listed which have removable links although these are obviously dearer.
If you bid on the goodcheapman site and someone else beats your bid he will usually mail you to let you have one at the price you bid, so don't get into a bidding war. ;-)


----------



## ManMachine

slowcoach said:


> The two blue dudes I received recently from Meranom don't have the usual small black dots on the bezel, the bezel is just a mirror finish where the small black dots used to be in the past, they must have the newer/new bezel. :think:


Same here. It's fine. Below is mine on isofrane. If only Vostok can improve the lume.


----------



## dgm9

so, i'm guessing that if you added up the numbers, the number of amphibia owners with ministry cases would outnumber owners with 420 cases on this board by a biggish number... i'm a round case man myself, but i'm interested what about the ministry case makes it so popular on this board...

any ministry owners care to enlighten me?


----------



## jopex

dgm9 said:


> so, i'm guessing that if you added up the numbers, the number of amphibia owners with ministry cases would outnumber owners with 420 cases on this board by a biggish number... i'm a round case man myself, but i'm interested what about the ministry case makes it so popular on this board...
> 
> any ministry owners care to enlighten me?


I like the ministry shape but 22mm lugs are really the winner here.


----------



## ManMachine

The ministry case is a classical dive watch style popular in the 70's - see the well known Seiko divers from that era. It's a manly looking watch, and at 45 mm lug to lug is certainly not big by any means, and very comfortable for even skinny wrists (mine at 6.25"). The 22 mm lugs are icing on the cake.


----------



## Ham2

Here's one of my ministry Amphibians - an unusual one, this one. Overall, though, to me they scream "look at me; am I not cool and oozing testosterone?" And if someone disagrees, you can take it off and beat them to a bloody pulp with it.


----------



## ecalzo

mine with bonetto rubber band


----------



## igureta




----------



## SrtJunky

Currently my only Amphibia:








I love it. I wear it often. It's all original. Late 70's to early 80's I've been told.

I have another Amphibia on the way as well. A KGB edition.

I'm hooked!


----------



## maingeezer

This is my new beast in fibbies zoo. Not so genuine looking, but I like it a lot! Made reluming and quite happy with it. Glows for 6-7 hours.


----------



## Skitalets

Just arrived, the scuba dude with ministry case and black dial. Gorgeous.










I've already broken the shoddy stock bracelet in my first resizing attempt. Was prepared for that so not much weeping or gnashing of teeth here. It'll stay on this faux-Bond faux-NATO until I can get a mesh bracelet for it.

I also have a XW bezel insert already and a new Dave Murphy bezel on its way, so I'm crazy excited to mod this. May also dechrome the stock bezel.


----------



## Martins.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dgm9

hey martins, where does the buckle sit on your wrist with that nato strap? does it sit underneath your wrist or on the side?

anybody with experience of a nato strap who could help me out would be greatly appreciated. asked on the straps forum and nobody seems to want to help.

thanks!


----------



## ecalzo

some trial as i am awaiting the new bezel insert


----------



## zeljko




----------



## Girolamo

Soon...April 2013










Warning ... this is a mod (bezel and insert)


----------



## bricem13

Girolamo said:


> Soon...April 2013


What do you mean? wus watch? if so were can i register?

rgds

- Tapatalk


----------



## Girolamo

bricem13 said:


> What do you mean? wus watch? if so were can i register?
> 
> rgds
> 
> - Tapatalk


Warning ... this is a mod.(bezel and insert)


----------



## bricem13

I found how to get the watch and knew about bezel.

Thanks!

- Tapatalk


----------



## Pato Sentado




----------



## Rat Fink

Snorkelling in the Caribbean Sea in November.


----------



## mp34me

Just got this yesterday...


----------



## plazzi

My recently acquired Amphibia 1967, few days after got photosession on sunny winter afternoon


----------



## alfredhitchcock

Really good photos Congratulations...


plazzi said:


> My recently acquired Amphibia 1967, few days after got photosession on sunny winter afternoon


----------



## ecalzo

here we are... my next one... with yobokies Po style insert... hope you like it


----------



## aronus

There are my amphibias


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JonS1967

My first mod. I hope you like it as much as I do. Cheers!


----------



## Skitalets

JonS1967 said:


> View attachment 921764
> View attachment 921765
> View attachment 921766
> View attachment 921767
> 
> 
> My first mod. I hope you like it as much as I do. Cheers!


I have the same bezel insert, though the lume dot at 12 o'clock fell out! Still looks decent with just steel there. Nice mod!


----------



## JonS1967

Skitalets said:


> I have the same bezel insert, though the lume dot at 12 o'clock fell out! Still looks decent with just steel there. Nice mod!


I'm sorry to hear your lume dot fell out. Did you have the insert for a while before the dot fell out?


----------



## Skitalets

JonS1967 said:


> I'm sorry to hear your lume dot fell out. Did you have the insert for a while before the dot fell out?


No, less than a month.


----------



## JonS1967

Skitalets said:


> No, less than a month.


Wow! I would think they should send you a replacement.


----------



## Straight Banana

Look what you made me do. Had to get one after checking out this forum.:-d

















The rubber strap isn't bad. Though it does smell.


----------



## 10 ATM

New 100-series fibby with some of its sisters


----------



## liahim

Barrel. East 2209.


----------



## 10 ATM

100-series


----------



## mp34me

Nice watch! I also bought one. Should be here any day now. BTW - how is the quality of the leather band? Also is the bezel chrome plated?


----------



## 10 ATM

The strap quality is good, perfectly wearable, I see no need to change it, in fact I really like it ...the bezel ...I honestly can't tell from just looking at it


----------



## soviet

A couple of my "rare" amphibians.


----------



## Michael79

Here is my Amphibia - the newer style scuba dude:


----------



## mp34me

Got this in yesterday's mail - vintage 470...


----------



## rc2300156

My Amphibias, from Brazil 

in the first picture, with a Orient Poseidon, exclusive modelo of Orient, made in Brazil only


----------



## bhall41

Cross post from the Dive Watch forum. My new Scuba Dude on shark mesh.


----------



## Fuzzylogic

+






+ some elbow grease =


----------



## R-Designer

posted elsewhere, but I'm rather proud of this baby:


----------



## mikelamp0

NATO strap really adds to it. Looks great!


----------



## jlow28




----------



## Unikagen

View attachment 969784


Does anyone know which model this is? I really like the look of the lugs and strap adapter. I can't find it online.


----------



## Ham2

Negakinu said:


> Does anyone know which model this is? I really like the look of the lugs and strap adapter. I can't find it online.


That is a vintage type 350 Amphibian with swing lugs. There are several for sale on e-bay.

300857543995
160962234402
121064855083


----------



## imran1979

View attachment 969873


----------



## dowsing




----------



## Unikagen

Ham2 said:


> That is a vintage type 350 Amphibian with swing lugs. There are several for sale on e-bay.
> 
> 300857543995
> 160962234402
> 121064855083


Pricey for an Amphibian! I'll pass.  Thanks though!


----------



## Ham2

Negakinu said:


> Pricey for an Amphibian! I'll pass.  Thanks though!


The 350s are a harder to find, early, iconic model: highly sought after and priced accordingly.


----------



## Zilladon

View attachment 972069
View attachment 972068


----------



## vmathl

Mine arrived today, and I'm afraid that I'm in love..

View attachment 973421


I swapped the bracelet for a Casio rubber strap that I had lying around. I have a ZULU on the way, but the Casio one will do nicely for the time being.


----------



## soviet

Another one with a nice dial.|>b-)


----------



## bhall41

I'm waiting for my tram. $26 dollars in my hand ...
View attachment 974049


----------



## zeljko

an old one 😊 BTW, looking for same bezel as it is right now!
View attachment 977246
View attachment 977248
View attachment 977249


----------



## admiralStojakovic

zeljko said:


> an old one  BTW, looking for same bezel as it is right now!
> View attachment 977246
> View attachment 977248
> View attachment 977249


That looks great, Zeljko!
Even if the dial is wrong, it's a perfect combination, with the bezel and the strap! :-!


----------



## imran1979

On a black silicone strap with red stichings...

View attachment 977655


----------



## amil

УАЗ 50 ЛЕТ .


----------



## amil

sorri part 2


----------



## slccj

My Amfibia Seaman.


----------



## soviet

Is this a rare model? I don't see this dial and case very often on flea-bay.


----------



## vmathl

I got to drive a UAZ while I was in the military.. It was truly great, taking the top down and THEN remembering that it was a military installation and there were almost zero girls there to impress.. But it was great fun to drive!


----------



## krstin

Just came in from Moscow.


----------



## jopex

Did anyone tried to fit 090 bezel to older cases?


----------



## fendetestas

Here's mine on a mesh

View attachment 979820


----------



## 10 ATM

jopex said:


> Did anyone tried to fit 090 bezel to older cases?


Yepp ...doesn't work. The Bezel sights on the crown making it non-operational.

(to be precise it was the 100 bezel, but the dimensions are the same )


----------



## jopex

10 ATM said:


> Yepp ...doesn't work. The Bezel sights on the crown making it non-operational.
> 
> (to be precise it was the 100 bezel, but the dimensions are the same )


That is a shame. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## jopex

Freshly brushed...
View attachment 980702

View attachment 980703

View attachment 980704


----------



## Rentacop

jopex said:


> Freshly brushed...
> View attachment 980702
> 
> View attachment 980703
> 
> View attachment 980704


That looks awesome, what did you use for the finish?


----------



## jopex

Rentacop said:


> That looks awesome, what did you use for the finish?


Thanks! I posted about it in f71:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=821359

But basically just scotch-brite pad.


----------



## quantumleap1

My 090 form meranom for today


----------



## mp34me

Last Monday's Amphibian....

View attachment 984308


----------



## Skitalets

Just got two new Murphy bezels in, and already had these Black Bay-style inserts on hand, so I was able to mod my watch and the new Amphibia I got for my dad:



















My wife picked the bezel insert. As my dad is a retired fire chief, I think the color scheme works well. 

Will ship it to him as soon as I can get a band he likes.


----------



## sci

An old friend on a new mesh. My wife said it's too... let's say "feminine" for a man, but I like it:
View attachment 985025


----------



## JonS1967

jopex said:


> Freshly brushed...
> View attachment 980702
> 
> View attachment 980703
> 
> View attachment 980704


Looks great! I've been debating if I should brush mine too. I really like your strap! May I ask where you found it?


----------



## jopex

JonS1967 said:


> Looks great! I've been debating if I should brush mine too. I really like your strap! May I ask where you found it?


Thanks! Strap is swapped from Obris Morgan watch.


----------



## amphibic

View attachment 985373


----------



## bfernandes

Here's my latest Amphibia: The Tonneau case with paddle handles and 18 jewels.

The original stock steel bracelet was too slim for this kind of case, IMHO, so I got a rubber black strap and applied a clasp from another strap I had and it turned out pretty well.


----------



## amphibic

bfernandes said:


> The original stock steel bracelet was too slim for this kind of case


I think that the original steel bracelet is not slim or incompatible for this case. The problem is finding the right bracelet!

View attachment 985515


----------



## amphibic

020 case for today...

View attachment 987208


----------



## vpn

amphibic said:


> I think that the original steel bracelet is not slim or incompatible for this case. The problem is finding the right bracelet!


That bracelet of your Amphibia looks fab, Amphibic! I'm searching since a long time an alternative bracelet to replace the current ZIM one, as it's a bit an hair puller for me (and I can't resize it neither...), I'll keep yours as a good reference to get an alternative bracelet for my Tonneau. 

Meanwhile, here's mine, which I'm wearing today:

View attachment 987496


----------



## amphibic




----------



## amil

show their amphibian? No problems here ....показать свою амфибию? Никаких проблем


----------



## Sumgai

Спасибо! Gazing upon page after page of amphibias with Stolychnaya in hand and the Red Army chorus playing in the background is the perfect way to enjoy this thread!


----------



## Knighscan

Hello everyone 

I am new to this forum, and new to the russian watch world... already have a few nice ones I think, which I will be sharing with you every now and then 

For today, here is my Taunneau with my favourite Kommandirskie (mechanism and) dial built by me... changed the bezel too... The bracelet is the original wide SS one... Love this watch... enjoy!

View attachment 988763


----------



## Knighscan

Can we upload pictures to this thread from an iPhone ??


----------



## MusicPDX

Thanks to so many people here for the great ideas and advice. Here's my first Vostok with updated countdown/GMT bezel and leather strap.

View attachment 989433


----------



## ghostryder

Just did the Murphy bezel / Dagaz insert mod on both of mine today. I think it is much improved over the old red/black dot bezel:

View attachment 989510

View attachment 989509

Although, my 420 kind of reminds me of a Heineken beer can now.


----------



## dwhsu2013

Hi everyone. My first post here, I've been collecting Amphibias for sometime, mostly vintage Soviet ones.
This is a new arrival type 060 with a non-insert Murphy bezel. Enjoy!

View attachment 989795
View attachment 989794
View attachment 989793


----------



## amphibic

View attachment 989842


----------



## amphibic

View attachment 991058


----------



## starman69

My Vostok Amphibia (ministry case),with just a leather strap changed 
View attachment 994762


----------



## mp34me

Yesterday's Amphibian...

View attachment 994976

View attachment 1012675

Today's....

View attachment 994977


----------



## Racka

My scubadude out of the box:










After replacing bezel and strap:


----------



## soviet

Maybe not a very popular dial?:roll: But it looks pretty.o|


----------



## vmathl

Modded!


----------



## Skitalets

I LOVE seeing so many modded scuba dudes on here! Nice work, everyone!


----------



## Lampoc

Another modded Scubadude. This time on a XL waterproof blue Lorica strap. Tidy!


----------



## chris.ph

here is my newest acquisition,vsorry that its a stock photo but my camera is tits up, i had this for yet another bargain price but i just found one advertised on the bay as rare!!!! any reason why??? and its just for a change not off lampoc either lol


----------



## mp34me

Vintage (restored) 470 big Red Star with ship

View attachment 1002772


----------



## mp34me

Type 470 restored and moded. I'm certain the hands are not Vostok. The dial is "new old stock". I do not know if this dial design was original to the 470 or after market. Anyone know?

I do like the dial and strap color combination!

View attachment 1002780
View attachment 1002795


----------



## David SquaGly

I'm new to the forum, but I have loved getting some ideas from you all for my 2 new Amphibs on their way from Russia as I write this!! They are going on NATO's and will post my proud new additions to the collection soon ...


----------



## dbonddental

An oldie but goldie, from 1991: Wostok Amphibia Komandirskie Automatic "Desert Shield"
The dial is just fabulous, first photo with original bezel, the secound and third with a custom bezel with a "rugged" appearence...


----------



## amil

chris.ph said:


> here is my newest acquisition,vsorry that its a stock photo but my camera is tits up, i had this for yet another bargain price but i just found one advertised on the bay as rare!!!! any reason why??? and its just for a change not off lampoc either lol


very beautiful watches:roll:


----------



## mp34me

The new 100...

View attachment 1011141

View attachment 1011143


----------



## chrishiew

Hi All,

Here's my Scuba Dude (before bezel change):

View attachment 1011355


.. and here's my Scuba Dude (after bezel change) and I just love it!!

View attachment 1011356


.. have a wonderful weekend!! .. :-!

Cheers!


----------



## sarasate

I have posted this amphibia with bezel mod before, but here are new pics of it.

View attachment 1011406
View attachment 1011407
View attachment 1011408


----------



## theinterchange

Here's my [now sold] Amphibia fresh from the package 
View attachment 1011781


View attachment 1011783


I'm purchasing another in the very near future, but I can't decide on what dial suits me best.

Randy


----------



## dwhsu2013

A mix of old and new. 80's black bezel on the new type 090.


----------



## mp34me

420... Finally found a band that works for the dial and case!

View attachment 1012511

View attachment 1012516


----------



## jlow28

View attachment 1013646


----------



## Fuzzylogic

New strap for the dude:

View attachment 1014378


----------



## krstin

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## surebuttercringe

Just got this in today and changed the strap to a red nato.


----------



## ch96066

Hello to everyone from a new vostok (amphibia mainly) convert, thanks to all the vostok related devotees and great posts in this forum. Just got a new black dude. Pics will follow. A few first comments.

- Case looks smaller than I thought.
- Dial looks 'papery'. Sorry for the lack of a better word.
- Bracelet that came with it looks OK quality wise. Being polished silver, however, makes the case look even smaller. This is why it went, rather than its quality. 
- Changing to a different color strap (like black/red nato as in the pic to come) or black rubber certainly improves things.
- So far I have bought the nato in the pic, a black 'tire style' rubber, a black 'diver style' rubber and a mesh. When my watch tool kit comes I will be rotating these. Nato for casual dress, rubbers for swimming and mesh as dress.

Once again thanks for all the great info found here, even if it causes vostok-plexy. My doctor has recommended the following prescription to treat it.
Russian VOSTOK Auto Amphibian Diver Watch 2114C New | eBay
Russian VOSTOK Auto Amphibian Watch 8304B New | eBay
Russian VOSTOK Auto Amphibian KGB Watch 0001B New | eBay
and too many straps to mention (nato, leather, rubber, canvas, bracelets etc.)


----------



## Torsion

Here's mine...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v429/TimDawg/download_zpsf3864bf8.jpg


----------



## yurikim

View attachment 1020771
View attachment 1020775
View attachment 1020777
View attachment 1020778
View attachment 1020780
View attachment 1020781
View attachment 1020783
View attachment 1020784
View attachment 1020786
View attachment 1020791
View attachment 1020792


----------



## DolleDolf

Nice pics!! I need to get one of these orange reefs myself ... and a blue seaman ;-)


----------



## richnyc

Beautiful watches here Thanks for keeping me excited while awaiting arrival of my Vostok Amphibia... Hopefully sooner than later Two more weeks, three tops


----------



## chistopolcity

our vostok customizing 090914
View attachment 1022446
View attachment 1022447
View attachment 1022448


----------



## Girolamo

NICE!!!

Is that bezel is not Dave? Right?


chistopolcity said:


> our vostok customizing 090914
> View attachment 1022446


----------



## chistopolcity

Girolamo said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> Is that bezel is not Dave? Right?


 Yes it not Dave's bezel. It is made in Russia under the order, the brutal high panel.


----------



## The Corner

And here are mine Amphibias. 
Note: The Tank Watch to the right is an ordinary Komandirskie, I swaped the bezel from the 060-Amphibian. Looks better, I think. Do You?


----------



## randb

ghostryder said:


> Just did the Murphy bezel / Dagaz insert mod on both of mine today. I think it is much improved over the old red/black dot bezel:
> 
> View attachment 989510
> 
> View attachment 989509
> 
> Although, my 420 kind of reminds me of a Heineken beer can now.


I really like the green bezel tankist. I don't know why and I probably wouldn't do it myself but I really like it. Love Heineken too.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amil

yurikim said:


> View attachment 1020771
> View attachment 1020775
> View attachment 1020777
> View attachment 1020778
> View attachment 1020780
> View attachment 1020781
> View attachment 1020783
> View attachment 1020784
> View attachment 1020786
> View attachment 1020791
> View attachment 1020792


ВЭЛКОМ


----------



## richnyc

Arrived today, only replaced the rubber/silicone band with a two-piece Zulu band. It fits like a glove Enjoy...


----------



## mp34me

'67 Reissue - love that blue dial!


----------



## slowcoach

richnyc said:


> Arrived today, only replaced the rubber/silicone band with a two-piece Zulu band. It fits like a glove Enjoy...


Scuba Dude, where else can you buy a watch and get a new friend as part of the deal.
Look after the little guy. ;-)


----------



## slowcoach

mp34me said:


> '67 Reissue - love that blue dial!
> 
> View attachment 1025725


Can't wait for mine to arrive even more now. b-)


----------



## sq100

Took a picture of most of my 470 amphibians for a dutch forum today. Along with the 1190 models the 470's are my favorite.


----------



## Stargazer1

I had my Vostok Amphibia on last weekend at the campground. Our first time out this year and temps we're still cold. It dropped below freezing overnight. It should be better this weekend.


----------



## travex




----------



## Luke31

Recently ordered a black Scuba Dude, round case. Bought the Murphy Steel Bezel, an insert, and a NATO black/red strap. The only thing I have is the strap, but this thread is driving me nuts, I can't wait until the watch arrives!


----------



## saturnine

Mister Mike said:


> 4 Soviets and 2 Russians:


Can any of you Russian/Soviet experts tell me if either of these older bezels fit the 710 case? They look like they should, but appearances don't tell the whole story. According to Meranom the new 090 bezel would block the crown on the 710. Not sure about the original versions.

I have a ministry on the way & think one of these bezels would look really sharp on it (especially the one off the 470?). If so, I would gladly take (buy) one if any of you have a clean one you could part with. Or know another source besides ebay for the purchase of.


----------



## GenkiSushi

Taken earlier. Replaced the stock bracelet with a cheap yet good rubber strap.


----------



## Mister Mike

Just arrived, and now on my wrist!:


----------



## kazeryu

Freshly arrived. I would really rather be wearing the metal bracelet, but resizing that folded metal stuff is an absolute nightmare. I had to give up and order a pin pushing tool.


----------



## ObZerver

Vostok Amphibia 090914 on Shark Mesh


Vostok Amphibia 090914 on Shark Mesh


Vostok Amphibia 090914 on Shark Mesh by Plamen Velev, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 090914 on Shark Mesh


Vostok Amphibia 090914 on Shark Mesh


----------



## mp34me

The Mission has arrived!


----------



## amphibic

ObZerver said:


> Vostok Amphibia 090914 on Shark Mesh


Very nice!
Did you do any process on mesh to fit the case?


----------



## Viipperi




----------



## jopex

I love new bezel. Still waiting for Modena Tropik to arrive..


----------



## ObZerver

amphibic said:


> Very nice!
> Did you do any process on mesh to fit the case?


No, I didn't do any adjustments on either the case or the bracelet. It was a straight fit. 
The lug size is 22mm, as well as the bracelet.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Amfibia 1967 on black leather, for now.

Yesterday I got a glint of blue off what I had thought was a plain black dial. Very nice watch.

Ric


----------



## Reno

An update : two more _Amphibias_ since last time&#8230;


----------



## Luke31

Can that new vostok amphibia bezel be purchased and used on a round case amphibia? I have a round black scuba dude incoming this or next week. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mister Mike

Luke31 said:


> Can that new vostok amphibia bezel be purchased and used on a round case amphibia? I have a round black scuba dude incoming this or next week.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


Yes indeed!


----------



## travex

Amphibia & water in a solid state.


----------



## Peteagus




----------



## mp34me

Vintage tonneau... Lumed the start marker on the bezel because the red paint scratched off.


----------



## starman69




----------



## yurikim

Amfibia "Sunny" Reef: lume it!


----------



## saturnine

Proud new member of the club. I love the blue & the font of this particular dial, very vintage inspired. It's amazing how small it is compared to what I was expecting. I was agonizing forever thinking it would be too large, but it is perfect.



















Happily purchased from Zenitar. Had a minor issue which he was great to communicate with & I was able to resolve the issue with impeccable service from Mr. Goloubev; I can't recommend him enough. Only 2 weeks for shipping as well.

I would really like to try out the factory bracelet but I bent some tools trying to resize it, which seems a common experience. So until I decide on a mesh bracelet, it's the 5 ring grey Zulu you see here (via Strap Market - excellent price & very well made). We'll see how long I make it before brushing it, changing bezel, purchasing a sibling...

Thank you to all of you here for introducing me to the Amphibia, with honourable mention to Seele for his An Analysis of Design Methodology & M. Wiese for finally pushing me over the edge with his images.


----------



## ManMachine

On orange 2-ring zulu.


----------



## Luke31

It just arrived today. The bezel and strap were already waiting for it  



Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perdendosi

Man that's nice! I wish the lume on my K-34 were that strong!



yurikim said:


> Amfibia "Sunny" Reef: lume it!
> View attachment 1041597
> View attachment 1041598
> View attachment 1041599
> View attachment 1041601


----------



## Slofi

Hello! 
My firs post here, just recieved my firs amphibia 









Its kinda bronze orange coloured.


----------



## Slofi

And just a few more shots. First one with "original" strap.


----------



## mp34me

Vintage 470 - white with black bezel..


----------



## mp34me

710 with Vostok's new comb numbered bezel...


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Here is my forum project Vostok 5/6 Amphibia



I've got a red stitched Hadley-Roma rubber dive strap on the way for it to replace the bracelet. These things are very cool, and at the price they go for I'm considering picking up a scuba dude and a zissou Amphibia while I save for my next few bigger purchases.


----------



## Slofi

just got few first scratches.. will have to get used to it.


----------



## akay56

My new arrival.. Had to wait almost
2 months for it to arrive all the way to Indonesia..

a little underwhelmed.. But I guess it will grow on me.. Changed the bracelet.. A modded orient ray bracelet..  will have to do for the time being... Until better alternatives can be found..









Warm regards
Ash.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theinterchange

Slofi said:


> just got few first scratches.. will have to get used to it.


Ouch! Sharp watch, I really like that dial colour... will have to go on my "to consider" list for my eventual Amphibia repurchase.

Randy


----------



## starman69

I have changed the color of the bezel and brushed the case ;-)


----------



## fgriffith

Nice. I don't think I've seen that particular dial before. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## starman69

Thank you fgriffith


----------



## Straight Banana

It has become my every day working watch.








Long live the proletariat!


----------



## quantumleap1

090 matte for today - took again 65 days - russian customs is really supermad those days...


----------



## tylehman

here is mine trying out Nato strap.


----------



## mp34me

In today's post:


----------



## GlenRoiland

This is the one I abuse the most.


----------



## mp34me

Oldie but goodie...


----------



## saturnine

starman69 said:


> View attachment 1051469
> 
> View attachment 1051471
> 
> I have changed the color of the bezel and brushed the case ;-)


I love that band, could you share where you purchased? Is the distressing authentic or did it arrive in that condition? Either way, looks great on your watch.


----------



## saturnine

I successfully resized the bracelet. So far, the only real discomfort (hair-pulling) occurs when I first put it on. Really happy I was able to do this; I thought the zulu was too bulky & detracted from the watch itself.


----------



## tincob

My ministry scooby but it was defective on arrival from zenitar. I had to send it back for warranty work on my dime.

I also broke a screw-type pin remover trying to resize the bracelet. Eventually succeeded due to my stubbornness. I know most people have not had issues with their Amphibias but so far my experience with Vostok has not been a good one.


----------



## Chugush

starman69 said:


> View attachment 1051469
> 
> View attachment 1051471
> 
> I have changed the color of the bezel and brushed the case ;-)


How did you do that? Very good looking!!!


----------



## Dront

Great ! A have red one, but still looking for blue. (To mn34me )


----------



## mp34me

Dront said:


> Great ! A have red one, but still looking for blue. (To mn34me )


Thanks! I'm looking for a red one!


----------



## xring04

My Vostok arrived the day before I left for vacation, so I decided to take it with.



At Altun Ha in Belize.



On the beach in Honduras...



It had this to keep it company in my carry on......


----------



## Unikagen

A little blue & red to brighten up the black.


----------



## tikitubab

Lucky amphibia...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AMRAFA

Just got this, waited 21 days.


----------



## Tsarli

Arrived a couple of days ago. I'll be using this (20mm) blue Zulu strap until the mesh strap arrives.



Loving this watch!


----------



## dowsing




----------



## mp34me

110 with Vostok's new combed numbered bezel....
















A comparison...


----------



## mp34me

470 big red star on white/blue gradient dial...


----------



## bp6270

Got this recently from Zenitar.


----------



## yurikim

For men









For women








And for kid!








This is Vostok!


----------



## Vodalex

Ok, here we go. This is my renewed Wostok Amphibia 2209 with new custom stainless bezel and new lume. I bought a 24 mm bracelet and customized it to fit to this watch..


----------



## GuessWho

Vodalex said:


> Ok, here we go. This is my renewed Wostok Amphibia 2209 with new custom stainless bezel and new lume. A bought a 24 mm bracelet and customized it to fit to this watch..


Wow, killer job on that re-lume, looks amazing|>


----------



## Vodalex

*GuessWho*, was not my job, but i find it amazing as well.


----------



## mp34me

Vodalex said:


> Ok, here we go. This is my renewed Wostok Amphibia 2209 with new custom stainless bezel and new lume. I bought a 24 mm bracelet and customized it to fit to this watch..


Nice watch! Really good job on the refurb. BTW - where did you find the bracelet? And what did you do to modify to fit the 18mm lug?


----------



## amphibic

Hey Vodalex, this is a perfect job!

and this is mine with original vostok factory lume...


----------



## Vodalex

*amphibic, *thank you! Your lume still looks great and authentic. Back in the days all Wostok Military watches were equipped with tritium lume.
*mp34me,* i bought this bracelet :Watch strap Pm-MB19477722 stainless steel 22-26mm multiple ends by Piero Magli and then reduced the lug width with the rasp as it is easy to work on.
Ok, some more pics..
Wostok Komandirskie 2409 with new lume.


----------



## mp34me

Black '67 reissue with Vostok's '67 SS bracelet....


----------



## kyeba

excuse the crap quality from my phone


----------



## Tsarli

The mesh strap at last.



I just love how the strap enhances the 50s-60s vibe of the Amphibia.


----------



## rain125

Decide to remove torture tool (original bracelet) and put nice pilot strap.I think it's going pretty good with black dial


----------



## japc

rain125 said:


> Decide to remove torture tool (original bracelet) and put nice pilot strap.I think it's going pretty good with black dial


Not much of a diving watch with that (leather?) strap.


----------



## mp34me

Desert Shield with automatic movement..


----------



## mp34me

Classic tonneau...


----------



## sq100

mp34me said:


> Desert Shield with automatic movement..


Cool strap :-!


----------



## txrob779




----------



## OCDood

My first Amphibia.  I want to get one in a Tonneau case next.


----------



## Huntergreene

Here's my "new to me" automatic that showed up at work this morning.


----------



## OCDood

Making it glow...


----------



## deluded

rain125 said:


> Decide to remove torture tool (original bracelet) and put nice pilot strap.I think it's going pretty good with black dial


Beautiful! I've been wanting to get this dial, and I think I've pretty much decided after seeing your pictures.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## mp34me

Vintage Fibie....


----------



## chris.ph

new toy, won off the bay


----------



## sq100

chris.ph said:


> new toy, won off the bay


Nice win, didn't cost too much. I refrained from bidding because of the second hand.


----------



## Tiago Carvalho

yurikim said:


> View attachment 1089051


i am still looking for one


----------



## chris.ph

sq100 said:


> Nice win, didn't cost too much. I refrained from bidding because of the second hand.


for 15 quid i can afford to get another second hand fitted lol


----------



## sq100

chris.ph said:


> for 15 quid i can afford to get another second hand fitted lol


Indeed, again that's why I didn't bid. I have too many of those "needs a small fix" watches already ;-)


----------



## mrsamsa

Here's mine:


----------



## yurikim

Tiago Carvalho said:


> i am still looking for one


It seems like impossible 
People can't catch it even in Russia... Only in small local stores and for terrible price.


----------



## mp34me

A classic with leather...


----------



## overakias

Huntergreene said:


> Here's my "new to me" automatic that showed up at work this morning.
> View attachment 1088283


nice i have the same dial/case, you need to replace that bezel and polish the glass and it would be great! maybe one of those custom bezels that i read in one thread here at russian watches


----------



## LGH

It's been a long time since I bought a watch (18 months or so!) but a month ago this 090 model showed up in the mail. I am very pleased with it. Rugged as Amphibias should be, and the 2415 is very accurate, on par with my Seiko SBDX001.

I put the Murphy bezel on today (borrowed from one of my 420 Amphibias) to see how it looks.


Vostok Amphibia 090


----------



## bfernandes

My "modded" Amphibia, as explained here.


----------



## mrsamsa

Here's the lume on mine:


----------



## Mister Mike

Just finished reluming my early 90s VDV -- 2nd relume, and starting to get the hang of it...


----------



## krstin

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OCDood




----------



## Seamaster73

My first Vostok - thanks to all the contributors here, I've spent hours reading all the great information being shared.


----------



## Tsarli

Seamaster73 said:


> My first Vostok - thanks to all the contributors here, I've spent hours reading all the great information being shared.


That strap really complements the Blue Scuba Dude!

What is it exactly, and where did you get it if you don't mind my asking?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seamaster73

It's a Eulit Kristall Perlon 301/50, and yes, the colour is a perfect match for the Scuba Dude. Unfortunately, buying one requires navigating what is possibly the worst e-commerce site on the internet:

Yelly's - Eulit Perlonbänder


----------



## japc

Seamaster73 said:


> Unfortunately, buying one requires navigating what is possibly the worst e-commerce site on the internet


Or any site. The colours, the senseless use of tables, the disturbing cart icon. Feels like a time-machine to the late 90s.


----------



## OCDood

japc said:


> Or any site. The colours, the senseless use of tables, the disturbing cart icon. Feels like a time-machine to the late 90s.


*sigh*...It makes me miss Geocities more than ever...


----------



## Mister Mike

Seamaster73 said:


> Unfortunately, buying one requires navigating what is possibly the worst e-commerce site on the internet:
> 
> Yelly's - Eulit Perlonbänder


Apparently you haven't yet visited The Official Site of International Watchman Inc.- IWI, IW Suisse, IWI Suisse, IWI Swiss, IW Swiss, IWI Suiss, IW Suiss, IW watches, IWI watches


----------



## deluded

Finally received my new bezels exactly 2 months after I ordered them.


----------



## James Nixon

My Zissou. Arrived in less than 2 weeks from Zenitar.


----------



## Pato Sentado

Total franken:








2416 automatic movement dial and crown on tonneau case with not vostok Spherical glass and customized modern bezel.
Bezel has also lume (this is another one)


----------



## chris.ph

cor, a vostock with a lum, just a pity its a franken lol


----------



## 104RS

rain125 said:


> Decide to remove torture tool (original bracelet) and put nice pilot strap.I think it's going pretty good with black dial


Can you please tell me what exact type and ref.# Amphibia this is? It's simply stunning!


----------



## Robertdj

My first Amphibia, a blue Scuba dude, got a red-white-blue (Dutch flag) nato on its way.


----------



## Akatyay

Got this one today


----------



## OCDood




----------



## 104RS




----------



## Rentacop

Anyone seen these new bezels from Meranom? I got the photo from their Facebook page, the pip at the top is luminous:


----------



## travex

Rentacop said:


> Anyone seen these new bezels from Meranom? I got the photo from their Facebook page, the pip at the top is luminous:


I have this SS bezel on limited Meranom RR and it's nice bezel. Hence I had to order next if it's in stock.


----------



## OCDood

My new Amphibia:


----------



## MK3

My first automatic. A ministry cased Zissou dial on a canvas nato. I love it.

Huge thanks to everyone in this part of the forum for helping me make the decision! Glad I went with Ministry case for the 22 mm lugs and size on wrist.


----------



## tylehman

here is one I just got today :-!
It has a really cool soviet bracelet which is surprisingly comfortable to wear.







I was timing how long it took to return something at REI... 35 minutes.


----------



## meranom

Limited 090444 Nato/Zulu strap.


----------



## heimdalg

My Amphibia, with original bracelet.:-d


----------



## rc2300156

My two amphibias with different straps and bezels


----------



## stw21

I bought this"Amphibia" twenty years ago-200 m.waterproof,shock resistant,hand-winding movement.I have never been wearing it till now.The photo shows the condition before the maintenance(cleaning and oiling).The watch keeps time unexpectedly well. It has gained about 20 seconds in a week.


----------



## Pato Sentado




----------



## T-house




----------



## yurikim

Russian vs Swiss


----------



## Saufi Subri

My 1st Amphibia, indeed my 1st Russian!
Only just arrived 4 days ago!
So very impressed that Im eyeing to buy more.
Next : Scuba Dude or Anchor Blue!


----------



## REDSWAN13

ANTIMAGNETIC looking out over the River Mersey.


----------



## yurikim

Sorry for so much photos, but it's very charismatic timepiece...


----------



## oujala

Excited to add my first and definitely not last Amphibian...


----------



## sorcer

New rubber strap and SS bezel from Pers.


----------



## Ham2




----------



## mp34me

420 RR LE...


----------



## kyeba




----------



## awwfawk

Blue scuba dude with Dave Murphy bezel, ceramic bezel insert, on blue sailcloth


----------



## Mister Mike

awwfawk said:


> Blue scuba dude with Dave Murphy bezel, ceramic bezel insert, on blue sailcloth


That looks great! Where did you get the ceramic bezel insert?


----------



## awwfawk

Mister Mike said:


> That looks great! Where did you get the ceramic bezel insert?


EBay. The insert didn't fit initially, so I had to sand down the outside diameter of the crystal


----------



## bryan123456

Postie is bringing me this:


















I think it's a 420 Amphibia..... ???


----------



## travex

Black scuba dude & 5 ring zulu


----------



## travex

Blue scuba dude & brass bezel


----------



## REDSWAN13

The Russian Destroyer VICE ADMIRAL KULAKOV at the Pier Head during the recent Battle of the Atlantic 70th 
anniversary commemoration in Liverpool with my tonneau Amphibia.


----------



## Knighscan

Two of my favorites from a collection of 15 Today feels like rubber straps


----------



## bryan123456

svendsenp said:


> View attachment 1030550


That looks really good - the bezel and face colours harmonize perfectly IMHO - makes the watch look expensive too


----------



## travex

New RR & nato strap


----------



## goTomek




----------



## sq100

Cool match on the dial and the strap :-!


----------



## bryan123456

sq100 said:


> Cool match on the dial and the strap :-!


+1 to that


----------



## mp34me

The new 100 LE RR with added color...


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## pdquist




----------



## bryan123456

This is my favourite Amphibian to date









*Case back markings
*3 russian domes logo
Text (all English)
Vostok
Waterproof 200m
21 jewels
Self winding
s/s case
USSR
05722
Series 1

The watch has a 2416 movement marked 21 jewels. There are 2 similar watches (Nos 396 and 397) on P24 of Juri Levenberg's "Uhren aus Russland N4" . It runs beautifully.


----------



## mp34me

5/6 Mission w/SS dottie...


----------



## zvuker

My best vintage watch! Bezel from Pers and digital scale from Seiko. First amphibians wore when I was in school, in the early 90s. Recently decided to buy these again. Dive and swim in them in the lake. I have many 200m watch, but vostok is the best value for money.


----------



## bryan123456

mp34me said:


> 5/6 Mission w/SS dottie...
> View attachment 1140177
> View attachment 1140175


That face looks really good - far better in your pics than any of the catalogues. Me likes


----------



## bryan123456

420 KGB 2416b from 2005 on 1950s USSR military strap (strap EBay fromukraine).


----------



## travex

..with nice ss bezel from Meranom


----------



## 104RS




----------



## jopex

Anyone tried SS dotie bezel with 090 case?


----------



## Y4BBZY

Sent from my Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## nos1201




----------



## nos1201




----------



## Ham2




----------



## amil

not lower нвч30 . or another new model from you?


----------



## Ham2

amil said:


> not lower нвч30 . or another new model from you?


This is my only NVCh 30atm amphibian


----------



## amil

Ham2 said:


> This is my only NVCh 30atm amphibian


I'm sorry this is not for you. and the guy that 2 pieces of watches in one strap is.


----------



## nos1201

this is the НВЧ-30

you simply do not possess the information about the clock.
at lower levels, is home to a high bezel нвч-30, it is higher by 1-1.5 mm


----------



## amil

надо в переводчик писать не часы, на наручные часы.a translator should not write clock to watch. interesting. is a rotating ring made ​​at the factory? very interesting.when written in the clock listed on ebee is the first sign that the seller is from Ukraine.


----------



## whetrock

Kinda Cliche around this forum, but in my neck of the woods, nobody, has remotely even heard of an Amphibia, much less Vostok, with the exception of one customer I was talking to a couple of weeks ago, he was a diver, and I asked him if he'd ever heard of an Amphibia, and he said he had, but didn't really seem too excited about them, and I noticed he was wearing some sort of Fossil. I don't dive, but enjoy wearing mine in the pool. Just a good, reliable general use, watch IMHO.


----------



## Patagonico

My just arrived "Meranom RRO"


----------



## vdr74

My first Amphibia.


----------



## chinochano

goTomek said:


>


the lume in this watch is on the dots, on the numbers or both?


----------



## Mister Mike

chinochano said:


> the lume in this watch is on the dots, on the numbers or both?


Both, but they were only sold like this for a year or so. The ones available now have regular painted numbers and old fashioned lume dots. This short-lived series of dials has since become more desirable.


----------



## chris.ph

another one winging its way to me


----------



## mp34me

Old diver...


----------



## rain125

Just received new bracelet.


----------



## BratJH

Had to get a Scuba Dude to see what the fuss was all about - just love it! I see a black one in my future . . .









--- from my iPad


----------



## asingh1977

CAG_1337 said:


> Thanks. I got it from Juri Levenberg on eBay. Like most of his stuff, it's a bit overpriced. It's a German listing, so you'll find it if you search eBay worldwide for: glasboden amphibian.


How is the modified display case-back held down...? Is the case-back screwed down using an external ring (the images seem to show that); or is it something else.


----------



## jimthewookie

Hey all, my first russian watch and based on my impression of it after 2 days of wearing it not my last!

Black scuba dude on white stitched kevlar strap


----------



## vdr74

My second Amphibia:


----------



## travex




----------



## asingh1977

vdr74 said:


> My second Amphibia:


I love that color. It is so pleasing to the eye. Nice watch..!


----------



## jacklake

Hello everyone! So much beautiful Amphibias! 
I will have to look at them for days 

Here is mine









EDIT:

Here it is on a leather strap that I made myself...


----------



## zhobbyhouse

Black scuba dude in ministry case with Dave Murphy bezel and IDF bezel insert on silicon deployant...


----------



## gekos

My first ever Amphibia














I bought it after reading this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-vostok-amphibia-453049.html ;-)


----------



## bryan123456

Love the strap - the colourway blends beautifully with the face.


----------



## nos1201




----------



## amil

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/f10/1155597d1373824340-show-your-amphibias-p7133317.jpg These watches are very large 
*Franken*

http://forum.watch.ru/picture.php?albumid=150&pictureid=54983


----------



## sq100

Franken or not, I'll take it any day, beautiful watch.


----------



## schnurrp

amil said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/f10/1155597d1373824340-show-your-amphibias-p7133317.jpg These watches are very large
> *Franken*
> 
> http://forum.watch.ru/picture.php?albumid=150&pictureid=54983


What about the black bezels on the type 350s, Amil? Authentic?

Also this one....authentic?


----------



## drbobguy

gekos said:


> View attachment 1154254


Gorgeous strap! Is that synthetic or shark skin? Really makes the watch pop!


----------



## GlenRoiland

gekos said:


> My first ever Amphibia
> 
> View attachment 1154253
> View attachment 1154254
> 
> I bought it after reading this:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-vostok-amphibia-453049.html ;-)


i need this watch/strap combo!


----------



## gekos

After some customization.


----------



## gekos

I think is shark skin but not sure. Anyway makes the watch really standing out.


----------



## arktika1148

Polyurethane Waterproof watch strap 5 colors 20mm | eBay

Looks more like PU to me


----------



## illition

Hi guys, I just bought my first amphibia awhile ago. and saw some of you with the 1963-2013 (special edition watches?) amphibias. was wondering if anyone could tell me where I can get these? I rlly like the dial of those watches!


----------



## Ham2

gekos said:


> I think is shark skin but not sure. Anyway makes the watch really standing out.


It might be sailcloth


----------



## Ham2

milesthng said:


> Hi guys, I just bought my first amphibia awhile ago. and saw some of you with the 1963-2013 (special edition watches?) amphibias. was wondering if anyone could tell me where I can get these? I rlly like the dial of those watches!


Sorry. Those are not commercially available. That watch was a project watch from the HdR forum that many of us managed to participate in.


----------



## illition

Aw man. ): that is the best looking dial I've seen so far! 

Anyway. Guys if anyone wants to sell one! Please let me know


----------



## nos1201

schnurrp said:


> What about the black bezels on the type 350s, Amil? Authentic?
> 
> Also this one....authentic?


----------



## nos1201

НВЧ-30


----------



## nht

Ham2 said:


> That watch was a project watch from the HdR forum that many of us managed to participate in.


Indeed, this is a project born in WUS by Michele, and made in cooperation by HdR and WUS, as is clearly visible on the dial inscription. ;-)


----------



## Ham2

nht said:


> Indeed, this is a project born in WUS by Michele, and made in cooperation by HdR and WUS, as is clearly visible on the dial inscription. ;-)


Ooops - you are very right and I feel a bit of an arse for not remembering that (especially since I have 2 stashed away . My apologies to the forum.


----------



## invernomuto

My Amphibia in ministry case.
I still have to change the bracelet with a NATO strap.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

I'm thinking of ordering one of these (not sure which one yet). . . I'd like to know if all classic model Amphibias have the brass bezel? I plan to strip the bezel down to the brass


----------



## The Corner

Yes, brass it is. When you order your watch (a good advice): Order a extra bezel. They are chep and easy to change. In that way you have two watches in one!


----------



## bryan123456

My latest .... 420 amphibian with Komandirskie face.








Numbers are bright, lume on the lume dots either wasn't applied or has gone. Hand lume is fine.








On one of the lovely 1950s straps from 'fromukraine' on EBay. Not sure if I will keep the watch on this though.








Case back








Movement

The watch runs really well. I need to clean the case up. I might splash out for a replacement bezel as the chrome has gone quite badly in places. I must now stop buying for a while as I am skint. It's a bit addictive though .


----------



## nos1201




----------



## mrsamsa

New SS bezel on mine.


----------



## Towat

I found this strap a while ago attached to a cheap no-name quartz which I bought cos I liked the strap but didn't have a watch to fit it to, then lo and behold along came an Amphibia and bingo, it is comfortable and looks great in sunlight.


----------



## OCDood

Soviet era Motocross themed Amphibia with anti-magnetic feature:










I love it. It feels great and looks like new, in my favorite case too.


----------



## jopex

Freshly unpacked... Thanks Meranom!


----------



## Patagonico

My RRO with new strap:


----------



## mp34me

LE 100..


----------



## ANev

My first one. :-!


----------



## Duncan Idaho

Driving the Tank around Yosemite,









and then back at the office with my new favorite!


----------



## invernomuto

My orange amphibia with a new nato strap!


----------



## travex




----------



## Arizone

Patagonico said:


> My RRO with new strap:


May I ask where you got that particular strap?


----------



## zhobbyhouse

Here's my blue scuba dude with Dave Murphy bezel and Ultra Mer (super ocean) insert.


----------



## asingh1977

The customized bezel inserts totally change the character. Nice.


----------



## rainman_333

My new Meranom Radio Room


----------



## Mecano

My "Anchor" amphibian


----------



## Vodalex

My Amfibia with custom bezel from Russia...


----------



## jacklake

Vodalex, that bezel and dial are awesome!
Nice watch indeed!
Can You tel me where did You get that bezel?


----------



## illition

I changed out the bezel and the strap. But for some reason I think something just doesn't fit perfectly. 
I feel that something is wrong with this combination. Just want to get some opinions. It could be either the bezel insert, the dial or the strap.
What do u guys think?



Do u think it would look better with a white bezel insert? (maybe a standard skx007 one?)


----------



## jacklake

Well, maybe You could try with black strap.
Dial and bezel are perfect in my opinion.


----------



## ThePriest

Fantasy kgb amphibia


----------



## illition

yeah i think with the brown strap its just too many colors. black white red and brown.

I swapped out for a black bonetto cinturini rubber and it looks loads better now!

Thanks!


jacklake said:


> Well, maybe You could try with black strap.
> Dial and bezel are perfect in my opinion.


----------



## jacklake

illition said:


> yeah i think with the brown strap its just too many colors. black white red and brown.
> 
> I swapped out for a black bonetto cinturini rubber and it looks loads better now!
> 
> Thanks!


You are welcome!


----------



## asingh1977

Vodalex said:


> My Amfibia with custom bezel from Russia...


Lovely.

Also the bracelet. Do they come with solid SS ones. Most I see have folded steel..? Is that also a MOD.


----------



## Dixit

asingh1977 said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Also the bracelet. Do they come with solid SS ones. Most I see have folded steel..? Is that also a MOD.


That's the original bracelet, but the links are hollow.
i have that bracelet with an 060 casing and I like it (well enough not to replace it).


----------



## dowsing

Here's one that you don't see all that often. The Cosmopolis, it's a little bit eye of Sauron ;-)


----------



## dowsing

Vostok Amphibia Desert Shield


----------



## Patagonico

My "home made" Amphibia on bund:


----------



## OCDood

My new Amphibia commemorating the Church of the Intercession of The Holy Virgin on the River Nerl. I have no idea of the significance of a red dot at the 12 O'clock position instead of a lume dot and the red line around the dial to the 3 O'clock position.


























The church was built in the 12th century and is situated at the confluence of Nerl and Klyazma Rivers in Bogolyubovo, Suzdalsky District, Vladimir Oblast, 13 km north-east of the ancient capital of Vladimir.


----------



## bryan123456

OCDood said:


> My new Amphibia commemorating the Church of the Intercession of The Holy Virgin on the River Nerl. I have no idea of the significance of a red dot at the 12 O'clock position instead of a lume dot and the red line around the dial to the 3 O'clock position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Seiko SNK375K with a similar thing. It's not uncommon and I think maybe has something to do with safe diving times (though I could be completely wrong)?


----------



## jacklake




----------



## The Corner

6 Days Ago #1005 
*illition* 








Member Join DateMar 2013Posts30

Re: Show your Amphibias! I changed out the bezel and the strap. But for some reason I think something just doesn't fit perfectly. 
I feel that something is wrong with this combination. Just want to get some opinions. It could be either the bezel insert, the dial or the strap.
What do u guys think?



Do u think it would look better with a white bezel insert? (maybe a standard skx007 one?)​
Last edited by illition; 6 Days Ago at 19:46.​
Like
 hb5, jacklake and mp34me like this.

 Reply  Reply With Quote     Really nice watch, but in my opinion to many colors. Try a black rally leather strap with holes! Rally Racing Straps Genuine Quality Leather Mens Watch Strap Stitched 20mm 24mm | eBay


----------



## Hillan68




----------



## Arizone

My Neptune showed up today. Removed several links from the bracelet that it came with to fit my tiny wrists. I haven't seen a silver dial before with the light green paint, so it was a bit on a whim, but it's much more beautiful in person. Only three lume dots are left on the bottom, although there are a few bits of a fourth one still there. The bezel appears black, but under a few nicks on the edge of the insert some specks of green are visible, notably right where the 19 minute mark is. It's very interesting. I may eventually consider a Murphy bezel when things get back in stock, and a nicer bracelet when I research what to do about these odd lugs. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## en914

Here's my KGB model, I think I need a scuba dude also though...


----------



## MCFisher

My Zissou on Stingray...


----------



## rain125

With new bezel


----------



## sci

Amphibia - 200M WR proven:


----------



## Ham2




----------



## tanatron




----------



## 8trackmind

Greetings all. I finally have one! Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## lucky watch

I got 2 amphibia's this week. First up is my 67.


----------



## lucky watch

Next is my new orange friend.


----------



## jolurove

Here's mine wearing its new strap


----------



## lucky watch

I just changed the strap on my 67. What do you think? Good or bad?


----------



## Ham2

I haven't seen another dial like this one (not that I've been looking) but it is shiny and has a red date wheel.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Vostok Amfibia 1967


----------



## travex

lucky watch said:


> I just changed the strap on my 67. What do you think? Good or bad?


If you are lady and if you have completely different watches then it could be possibly good.


----------



## mendozer

NOS Amphibian. Just arrived today. Not a scratch. Looks pristine. The seller was from Maryland, so I'm not sure where it started. Really good buy, good price.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

lucky watch said:


> I just changed the strap on my 67. What do you think? Good or bad?
> 
> View attachment 1194856


I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## drbobguy

Agreed, the strap matches the structure/color of the paddle hands! Looks great!


----------



## pdquist

lucky watch said:


> I just changed the strap on my 67. What do you think? Good or bad?
> 
> View attachment 1194856
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of the white, but it is unique.
> IMHO the black rally strap looks awesome.
> 
> View attachment 1193616
> 
> 
> I seem to recall a number of people saying the 1967 rubber strap is first class. Have you given that a go?


----------



## lucky watch

The 67 strap is too good to wear. So I am saving it. Thanks.


----------



## Martins.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mecano

some of mine!


----------



## bryan123456

020 with 2409 movement.







Side view showing 020 case profile.





















Factory QA lacking? The amphibian back is one of the slimmer ones used where space for an automatic movement was not required. The shark mesh bracelet would not fit over the OEM Boctok bars, which had to be swapped out for standard ones.








Acquired s/h from our friend Amil.


----------



## lucky watch

I got a new crystal case back from Juri Levenberg in Germany today. Very easy to fit. Very pleased with it.


----------



## mp34me

Another old diver...


----------



## mp34me

470...


----------



## GlashutteOriginal

Took a shot or two 

Arrived a few weeks ago, has exclusive wrist time and swims a lot.


----------



## Scarface3133

Three of mine, all post-soviet russian

*2002 sailboat*


















*2007 with a compass bezel
*


















*and the most recent one 2012 - black dial bubble man*


----------



## Tarquin

Hey folks, not posted for ages - but recently acquired a 2010 dial Amphibian, them having been discontinued to my frustration just as I was placing my orders!

This the only one I have managed to find on the bay since then, so naturally I took the opportunity to buy it..........and mod it.








































I'm a fan of the brown leather and silver bezel insert, would love to get the case bead blasted to finish this one off.

Vive la 2010 dials!


----------



## bfernandes

bryan123456 said:


> Acquired s/h from our friend Amil.


Hi. Have you got the dial from Amil? I'm looking for dials too, but he doesn't reply me.

Mods, if this is out of line or off-topic, please delete my post.

Thanks


----------



## lucky watch

That is nice. Just scroll back to the top of this page and you will see my orange dial just the same as yours. You get tired of the orange bezel just PM me.


----------



## James Haury

Is that brown dial handwind 17 Jewels?If so I have that watch too only the dial on mine is in worse shape .It's so cool to see it. I got mine at a garage sale for 3 bucks.


----------



## JRMTactical

My Antimagnetic.....it is one of my favorite watches, the dial (to me) is just an awesome design. It is one of my favorite watches.


----------



## James Haury

TEAM ZISSOU!


----------



## Martins.

Boctok 5&6


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tarquin

lucky watch said:


> That is nice. Just scroll back to the top of this page and you will see my orange dial just the same as yours. You get tired of the orange bezel just PM me.


Sure I will, but don't hold you're breath TOO long! ;-) Besides they are freely available, as are the steel bezel rings to put them in.

It's also worth mentioning that the orange you can see on my bezel is not a good match for the orange used on Vostok dials - in my opinion it creates a bad colour clash rather than going together nicely. Here is one I tried last year, the bezel has a very deep orange compared to the more washed out orange of the dial and indeed the strap..............


----------



## Aaron5Bend

Just what the title says, post pictures of your Vostok Amphibias.


----------



## Martins.

K-43 1944


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Martins.

Sorry((


----------



## OCDood

Vostok Amphibia automatic with personalized inscription to somebody:


























And sailing ship:










I repainted both the bezels.


----------



## Dront

Women's diver , Chaika 17 j.





And one more image to show the scale.


----------



## Tea not coffee

My first Vostok Amphibia and my first Russian watch.

I love the sunburst machining on the case top. It's slightly marked which could possibly be sorted out by brushing it, however I don't want to risk messing up the original finish so I think I'll leave it be.


----------



## Mecano

Some more


----------



## touringpro

Here's my Ministry Case family ;-)


----------



## DragonAce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfernandes

Today I was bold and wanted to wear a slim nato on a wide lug size case just like Bond did, so I put the 18mm red and blue nato on the 22mm ministry scuba dude.

Not too bad, IMHO.


----------



## MCFisher

Made the stingray strap myself.


----------



## BratJH

MCFisher said:


> Made the stingray strap myself.


Very cool!!!

- - - from my iPad


----------



## drdas007




----------



## JRMTactical

MCFisher said:


> Made the stingray strap myself.


Hey, hey, hey now.....did you bring enough stingray straps for EVERYBODY?? Huh?? Ummmmm......this, most decidedly, will not do! Did you not know the rule of having to provide other WUS/f10 members with a stingray strap if you have under 10 posts and post a picture of a stingray strap on an R/R?? It's in the by laws....and if its not, I'll make sure Michele gets a law put in there!  
Kidding, of course, that's a nice bit of work! Very cool indeed!


----------



## rymnd

Here's mine!










Call me crazy but the bracelet is pretty damn comfortable. Cheap, but comfortable.


----------



## linnaen

rymnd said:


> Call me crazy but the bracelet is pretty damn comfortable. Cheap, but comfortable.


Mine lasted all of 2 minutes on my wrist with that bracelet. I did not like it at all, so it was a good job I had already received the NATO for the watch I received today:


----------



## bryan123456

linnaen said:


> Mine lasted all of 2 minutes on my wrist with that bracelet. I did not like it at all, so it was a good job I had already received the NATO for the watch I received today:


I am now wearing this:








Your pic prompted me to get it out and put it on. I think green in a strap (whatever sort of strap) compliments the watch face nicely.


----------



## jaykim

Here's my new vostok amphibia 1967 numeric dial one with rubber strap. Zenitar sold this on ebay briefly in Aug 2013 ( i dont know how he hot this in stock) so i bought this fast. I love it! I thought the metal bracelet was too big for me so i changed it with rubber strap. Really cheap rubber strap. But i like it a lot.


----------



## billbrasky

jaykim said:


> Here's my new vostok amphibia 1967 numeric dial one with rubber strap. Zenitar sold this on ebay briefly in Aug 2013 ( i dont know how he hot this in stock) so i bought this fast. I love it! I thought the metal bracelet was too big for me so i changed it with rubber strap. Really cheap rubber strap. But i like it a lot.


I picked up one of those from Zenitar last month too. They went fast didn't they? I'm glad I snagged one up.


----------



## jaykim

billbrasky said:


> I picked up one of those from Zenitar last month too. They went fast didn't they? I'm glad I snagged one up.


I know. I am glad that i was able to find that deal. I always wanted to get 1967.


----------



## JRMTactical

Newest one of the fold, just arrived today. Nice gold dial!


----------



## Dave2012

bryan123456 said:


> I am now wearing this:
> 
> View attachment 1216254
> 
> Your pic prompted me to get it out and put it on. I think green in a strap (whatever sort of strap) compliments the watch face nicely.


I really like the look of this Amphibia, I know very little about them, is this a particular model, some I have seen a have diver logo which I do not like much, any info on were to get one just like this would be much appreciated.


----------



## rymnd

Ahyep. Looks so much better without the bracelet.

Do you guys have experience with ZULUs? Are they comfortable/soft?


----------



## oogabooga

I like the bracelet, others don't. To each their own. I guess it depends where you will be wearing it too.


rymnd said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy but the bracelet is pretty damn comfortable. Cheap, but comfortable.


----------



## CHD Dad

My first Amphibia, a Scuba Dude I picked up here. Love the watch so far. Hate setting the date even with the 12:00 - 8:00 trick! I may need to pick up one of the non-date divers soon. Also couldnt figure out how to get it to handwind for the life of me. Is there a trick? I would either thread the crown or set the time when trying to wind it. At least it fired right up with a couple shakes.


----------



## Perdendosi

CHD Dad said:


> My first Amphibia, a Scuba Dude I picked up here. Love the watch so far. Hate setting the date even with the 12:00 - 8:00 trick! I may need to pick up one of the non-date divers soon. Also couldnt figure out how to get it to handwind for the life of me. Is there a trick? I would either thread the crown or set the time when trying to wind it. At least it fired right up with a couple shakes.


Well, if you keep it wound, you won't have to set the date again. (That doesn't work for most of us, since we have a dozen or more watches...)
Winding -- when you unscrew the crown, don't pull out at all, but the crown should unthread and "wobble" just a bit. Use that slack to wind. 
Enjoy!


----------



## CHD Dad

Perdendosi said:


> Well, if you keep it wound, you won't have to set the date again. (That doesn't work for most of us, since we have a dozen or more watches...)
> Winding -- when you unscrew the crown, don't pull out at all, but the crown should unthread and "wobble" just a bit. Use that slack to wind.
> Enjoy!


Thanks for the winding tip, I will try again the next time it runs down. I do rotate watches but since the date is such a pain I am going to learn to ignore it or just keep on wearing this one for a while! I was hoping to take this on a camping trip this weekend but the lume is poor at best even after a good charge in full sun. I need to see the time in the dark! I'll get to try the hand winding next week when we get back.

Lume and date issues were known up front so I am still quite happy with it and see myself maybe even buying more of these in the future. Its a fun watch for little money.


----------



## touringpro

Dave2012 said:


> I really like the look of this Amphibia, I know very little about them, is this a particular model, some I have seen a have diver logo which I do not like much, any info on were to get one just like this would be much appreciated.


Here are 3 sellers for you to consider: Meranom, Zenitar, and ChistopolCity. I've dealt with each and have never had a problem.


----------



## rymnd

On a mesh strap. Not exactly as expected ...


----------



## sorcer

Finally! Got my customised Amphibian 090: tonneau hands, re-lumed, new bracelet. Will change bezel soon.


----------



## jolurove

sorcer said:


> View attachment 1220136
> View attachment 1220137
> View attachment 1220138
> 
> 
> Finally! Got my customised Amphibian 090: tonneau hands, re-lumed, new bracelet. Will change bezel soon.


Awesome! I was thinking on doing the same! Can you give details! As in where did you get the hands etc

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## sorcer

jolurove said:


> Awesome! I was thinking on doing the same! Can you give details! As in where did you get the hands etc


Thanks, it took me a while to receive the watch, I started the project in March 2013.

I did everything via watch.ru forum. Hands were found in Kiev for 4 USD and lume was done in Moscow. Watchadoo bracelet. I also got a PAM stainless steel bezel from pers.


----------



## sorcer

Bezel from pers. Now it looks like I want.


----------



## rymnd

Amazing mod sorcer! It's very clean.

How much was the reluming if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sorcer

rymnd said:


> Amazing mod sorcer! It's very clean.
> 
> How much was the reluming if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks! Reluming cost 30 USD + postage to/from Moscow.


----------



## Quake1028

I've got a blue Scuba Dude in the Ministry case on the way from Meranom. I found the round regular case too small, so hopefully this one is more to my liking. Cannot wait to get it.


----------



## REDSWAN13

Swapped the rubber strap for mesh.


----------



## kyeba




----------



## santy94

My 2 amphibias


----------



## Arizone

Just received this in the mail. I got it cheap on Ebay since it was listed as only a mere "Russian watch". I was planning on using the crown and automatic movement elsewhere, but it's so shiny that now I'm not so sure. It's my first modern Vostok.


----------



## Mecano

Another one of mines


----------



## JRMTactical

Arizone said:


> Just received this in the mail. I got it cheap on Ebay since it was listed as only a mere "Russian watch". I was planning on using the crown and automatic movement elsewhere, but it's so shiny that now I'm not so sure. It's my first modern Vostok.


Never wear that to Russia on a visit.....hotel employees will se that and NEVER give you a room. Your liable to have to bunk with Vladomir Putin at the Kremlin.  Putin is old school KGB, so it could be "fun" LOL!!


----------



## Arizone

JRMTactical said:


> Never wear that to Russia on a visit.....hotel employees will se that and NEVER give you a room. Your liable to have to bunk with Vladomir Putin at the Kremlin.  Putin is old school KGB, so it could be "fun" LOL!!


Ha, yeah I'm not entirely keen on the KGB emblem, but it still looks cool. Trying to decide if I should get a new dial for it, and which one. Not a big fan of other Amphibians, but maybe I could settle for a classic blue dude, or the Zissou if I didn't need another black faced watch.


----------



## JRMTactical

Arizone said:


> Ha, yeah I'm not entirely keen on the KGB emblem, but it still looks cool. Trying to decide if I should get a new dial for it, and which one. Not a big fan of other Amphibians, but maybe I could settle for a classic blue dude, or the Zissou if I didn't need another black faced watch.


I'd keep it like it is, it looks cool and you'd be better off spending $$ on another watch. That's my opinion.


----------



## JonS1967

santy94 said:


> View attachment 1225403
> 
> My 2 amphibias


Hi santy94,
Great looking watch! Did you brush the case yourself? It has a nice subtle pattern.

cheers,
Jon


----------



## mp34me

The SE RR 710:


----------



## santy94

JonS1967 said:


> Hi santy94,
> Great looking watch! Did you brush the case yourself? It has a nice subtle pattern.
> 
> cheers,
> Jon


Indeed I've brushed the case myself as well as the bracelet and I've drilled the central link for a look more 1967.


----------



## JonS1967

santy94 said:


> Indeed I've brushed the case myself as well as the bracelet and I've drilled the central link for a look more 1967.


Impressive! Nice work. Would you mind sharing your technique for brushing the case? Did you remove the crystal?


----------



## santy94

JonS1967 said:


> Impressive! Nice work. Would you mind sharing your technique for brushing the case? Did you remove the crystal?


You must remove the bezel, protect the glass and the edges with adhesive tape.
With 400 grit sandpaper, sanding starting glass to the edge of a single movement, not back and forth, just a movement repeated as many times as necessary. You use the markings minutes as benchmarks for a star brushing. 
Always use the same number of sanding each brand of minutes for a uniform effect
You repeat the same method with paper 500, or 1000 maximum for a brushed effect.

PS: Sorry for ma translation


----------



## REDSWAN13

Vintage Amphibia today.


----------



## Makhno

OK, it's about time that i will post my VOSTOK AMPHIBIA'S collection


----------



## santy94

Great collection Makhno, you have all the Vostok collection


----------



## JonS1967

santy94 said:


> You must remove the bezel, protect the glass and the edges with adhesive tape.
> With 400 grit sandpaper, sanding starting glass to the edge of a single movement, not back and forth, just a movement repeated as many times as necessary. You use the markings minutes as benchmarks for a star brushing.
> Always use the same number of sanding each brand of minutes for a uniform effect
> You repeat the same method with paper 500, or 1000 maximum for a brushed effect.
> 
> PS: Sorry for ma translation


Thanks for taking the time to explain your process! Was it hard to remove the bezel on the 090? I removed the bezel on my 710 to brush the case (and put on a Murphy bezel) but it was easy to put the case knife at the 12 o'clock or 6 o'clock position because there's no case there to ding up. I used a ScotchBrite on my 710 and was only moderately pleased with the results. I'll probably re-brush the 710 using your process to see if I can do a better job. Here's my previous brushing job. I probably won't have time to try your process for a while.

Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## drbobguy

Just got this, my first Vostok ever! Today was my first day wearing it. Had to hide it from my family as I didn't want to be ridiculed for "one more watch," but it came in handy as it's my only water resistant watch and today it was pouring!


----------



## JonS1967

drbobguy said:


> Just got this, my first Vostok ever! Today was my first day wearing it. Had to hide it from my family as I didn't want to be ridiculed for "one more watch," but it came in handy as it's my only water resistant watch and today it was pouring!
> 
> View attachment 1230551


Welcome to the world of Vostok. Nice choice for your first Russian. I am really enjoying my 090. I had trouble fitting my shark mesh on mine. Did you use the stock spring bars?

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## SteamJ

Here's my Scuba Dude in the ministry case. I don't think I love the shark mesh band I used so I may have to replace that but I also replaced the stock bezel with a Pers bezel.


----------



## drbobguy

JonS1967 said:


> Welcome to the world of Vostok. Nice choice for your first Russian. I am really enjoying my 090. I had trouble fitting my shark mesh on mine. Did you use the stock spring bars?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon


Thanks Jon! Only it's not my first Russian, I have 7-8 Poljot 3133's and variants, and two more in the mail as well! Just never been a Vostok man myself, but now that I see one in the flesh I see that is a big mistake. The chronos photograph beautifully in a big 10" image on your monitor, but in real life I think this 090 is every bit as beautiful as my 3133's due to its simplicity. I also love the kind of scintillating effect of the dial with the blue on the light, kind of hard to capture!

I used the spring bars that came with the shark mesh, you are right the stock spring bars were too thick, they wouldn't fit with the mesh crammed up in there as well. The ones shipped with the bracelet worked fine. If you need some, they sent 4 with the bracelet so I can mail you the other two in an envelope, PM me.


----------



## JonS1967

drbobguy said:


> Thanks Jon! Only it's not my first Russian, I have 7-8 Poljot 3133's and variants, and two more in the mail as well! Just never been a Vostok man myself, but now that I see one in the flesh I see that is a big mistake. The chronos photograph beautifully in a big 10" image on your monitor, but in real life I think this 090 is every bit as beautiful as my 3133's due to its simplicity. I also love the kind of scintillating effect of the dial with the blue on the light, kind of hard to capture!
> 
> I used the spring bars that came with the shark mesh, you are right the stock spring bars were too thick, they wouldn't fit with the mesh crammed up in there as well. The ones shipped with the bracelet worked fine. If you need some, they sent 4 with the bracelet so I can mail you the other two in an envelope, PM me.


I thought your name was familiar but figured perhaps you were on other brand forums and just now came over to the Russian forum. I'm glad you like Vostok now. I'm very happy with mine and often wonder if I'll ever stray back to buying Swiss watches again. There's been a pretty heated discussion on the Omega forum about parts being made in China. It's very interesting and eye opening to say the least. Makes me wonder just how much better some of these brands are especially when you consider just how much more expensive they are.

I suspected that my shark mesh would fit with thinner spring bars. I just haven't take the time to experiment. Thank you so much for your kind offer to send me smaller spring bars! I have thinner ones I can try.

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## mrwomble

drbobguy said:


> Just got this, my first Vostok ever! Today was my first day wearing it. Had to hide it from my family as I didn't want to be ridiculed for "one more watch," but it came in handy as it's my only water resistant watch and today it was pouring!
> 
> View attachment 1230551


Wow - that looks great on the mesh. You guys are definitely pushing me over the edge...
You also get a 'like' for that kind offer to a fellow WIS. ;-)


----------



## Petu

Today I got my Ministry Scuba Dude


----------



## Makhno

santy94 said:


> Great collection Makhno, you have all the Vostok collection


 thanks


----------



## charlie_m

Well, I'm not quite in this thing yet, but I've got one on the way. From the photos you guys are showing I suspect this may become addictive.

Here is the link to the pic of the one due to arrive some time in October.

VOSTOK Auto Amphibia Ministry Case Scuba Dude Amphibian Watch 10831BS New | eBay

I really dig the submarine and star on the dial. My intention had been to keep the stock bracelet unless it's really bad quality, but now that I see some of the imaginative things you guys are doing with bands I'm inclined to experiment. I dunno... maybe nato type, black with red strip to match the star or something like that. Suggestions are most welcome.

Charlie


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Petu said:


> View attachment 1231163


sweet capture Petu!


----------



## mrwomble

jose-CostaRica said:


> sweet capture Petu!


+1
Those pics actually make the standard watchstrap look good!


----------



## dowsing




----------



## angelo

This one belongs a friend of mine...cheers!


----------



## drbobguy

angelo said:


>


Wow! Your friend wins the forum for today.


----------



## ronnypudding

Gonna add this vintage Antimagnetic (edit: recently discovered this is franken. Thanks Schnurrp. Still like it a lot though) to the thread:






















Joe

PS - I'm having issues with the second hand. It doesn't seem to fit well and slips. I've taken it off and replaced it (plus tried another one I had laying around) but it's still cranky. Any suggestions?


----------



## Arizone

angelo said:


> This one belongs a friend of mine...cheers!


I would kill to have a lumed dial picture like that.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Gone, but not forgotten


----------



## dowsing




----------



## asingh1977

angelo said:


> This one belongs a friend of mine...cheers!


Even the diver insignia has lume..! Woaaah..!


----------



## Mister Mike

angelo said:


> This one belongs a friend of mine...cheers!


Is this a Kent Parks job? He's the only aftermarket relume guy who I know can achieve that level of precision, but if there's another, I'd love to know!


----------



## angelo

Mister Mike said:


> Is this a Kent Parks job? He's the only aftermarket relume guy who I know can achieve that level of precision, but if there's another, I'd love to know!


Relume is done by me. ;-)
Regards from spain

Angelo


----------



## Mister Mike

angelo said:


> Relume is done by me. ;-)
> Regards from spain
> 
> Angelo


Excellent work!


----------



## JRMTactical

angelo said:


> Relume is done by me. ;-)
> Regards from spain
> 
> Angelo


You, sir, have an awesome skill!


----------



## 104RS




----------



## rymnd

angelo said:


> Relume is done by me. ;-)
> Regards from spain
> 
> Angelo


Amazing stuff Angelo. Do you do it professionally?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

rymnd said:


> Amazing stuff Angelo. Do you do it professionally?


he does!, Angelo has a youtube channel if you'll like to see for your self... AMAZING PROFESSIONAL work by the way


----------



## randb

dowsing said:


>


Nice RR. I just bought two of the new 420SE models can you tell me what the lume is like on the new hands?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dowsing

randb said:


> Nice RR. I just bought two of the new 420SE models can you tell me what the lume is like on the new hands?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you, the lumes better than the old versions but still pretty weak. I'll try to post up some lume shots for you.


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Ham2

A newly arrived RR reissue with a ministry case. I am not a fan of the stock dot bezel so I swapped it for a comb style bezel.


----------



## Jove

Here's the black Scuba Dude in the Ministry case that arrived last week, along with the Komandirskie I bought a month or so earlier.

I've got some watches with some pretty cheap bracelets, so when I ordered it, I had been thinking I might keep it on the stock bracelet it came with, despite its poor reputation. But after a few minutes of trying to remove the links to resize it, that plan went out the window. Now it's on a silicone strap I found at Walmart. Only 9 bucks, but it's really comfortable, and I like the textured look of it.

I'm really glad I went for the Ministry case. Wasn't sure I liked it when I first started looking at Vostoks, but now, seeing it with the 22mm strap, I know I made the right choice.


----------



## Mister Mike

My Kent Parks Relumed Amphibians. If only I had the tools and skill of relume masters like Kent and Angelo!


----------



## ZionExpress

Just got my first Russian in the mail yesterday (just in time for my birthday wohoo!). The band is pretty cheap but I plan on replacing that soon. It's all sorts of fun and I just can't stop looking at it


----------



## Axiom

Here's mine  
It's a 090 case, changed the bezel, I prefer this one.


----------



## rymnd

ZionExpress said:


> Just got my first Russian in the mail yesterday (just in time for my birthday wohoo!). The band is pretty cheap but I plan on replacing that soon. It's all sorts of fun and I just can't stop looking at it
> 
> View attachment 1246956


Happy birthday!


----------



## isti

Axiom said:


> Here's mine
> It's a 090 case, changed the bezel, I prefer this one.


Nice combo! |>
Are only the dots lumed on the dial?


----------



## mrwomble

Axiom said:


> Here's mine
> It's a 090 case, changed the bezel, I prefer this one.


Might also try that bezel swap when mine arrives. I really like that strap, where did you get it from?


----------



## Axiom

isti said:


> Nice combo! |>
> Are only the dots lumed on the dial?


Dots and hands are lumed, poorly.



mrwomble said:


> Might also try that bezel swap when mine arrives. I really like that strap, where did you get it from?


I got the strap from a local market place, it was just 2 EUR, but it seems really nice. I had to cut it a little, the 090 case is made a bit funny when it comes to straps


----------



## jacklake

Here is my amphibia again, but this time on a full canvas strap!


----------



## Ampho

angelo said:


> This one belongs a friend of mine...cheers!


Great job, love it.....


----------



## ObZerver

Amphibia Ministry Sail-boat with steel bezel and flatten shark-mesh bracelet.

Vostok Amphibia 710 Sail-boat on mesh  by me, on Flickr


----------



## jopex




----------



## Lampoc

New Amphibia for me


----------



## Fuzzylogic

an update to my scuba dude...took the chrome plating off the bezel.


----------



## JonS1967

My new 090 with freshly brushed case. I love this watch! It's become my new daily wearer. Not sure what the other watches in my collection are thinking about all of this ;-)


----------



## JRMTactical

Today's arrival. It needs a little TLC, correct seconds hand and a decent overall check. What's neat is that it's the Latin script version of the "+" dial (of which I have 2 vintage, this one and a new 100333KN coming from Meranom). This also has an inscribed case back, but who's to say if it is origanl to the watch. Looks like a worker's 35 year anniversary/retirement watch presented on 9/9/83. It's neat, as I haven't seen a ton of the "export" version of this dial.


----------



## rymnd

Lampoc said:


> New Amphibia for me


Awesome bezel combo. How are you finding it so far?

Also would you be so kind as to share a side-profile of the watch on your wrist? Judging by stock photos of that case, the lugs stick right out as opposed to curve down ...


----------



## AStraat

I meant to post this after my short vacation on the lake last month, only to come across this picture today.


----------



## Davide

angelo said:


> Relume is done by me. ;-)
> Regards from spain
> 
> Angelo


Excellent work, congratulations!

Inviato dal mio HTC Desire 500 con Tapatalk


----------



## jerdrb




----------



## REDSWAN13

Amphibia at Blackpool tower.
The view from down below'










The view up top.


----------



## mrwomble

A few of my mine: 


















My latest, this hasn't left my wrist all week. First pic is with a Seiko bracelet:

















... and in its weekend attire









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## reamox

Heres my old trusty Amphibia Antimagnetic 17 jewel 200m waterproof... Its 100% original, and it is a RARE one. Ive only seen one more like this on the net... My wrist is too thin for the strap, but ill shorten it soon


----------



## JRMTactical

My new SE's!


----------



## mrwomble

reamox said:


> Heres my old trusty Amphibia Antimagnetic 17 jewel 200m waterproof... Its 100% original, and it is a RARE one. Ive only seen one more like this on the net... My wrist is too thin for the strap, but ill shorten it soon
> View attachment 1254945
> 
> 
> View attachment 1254946


I've got one just like that!! I also haven't seen many around and yours seems to be in particularly good condition.


----------



## travex

Amphibia 100555


----------



## rymnd

travex said:


> Amphibia 100555
> 
> View attachment 1254981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1254982


!!!!!

Could you please review this?
How is the lume?


----------



## lucky watch

*THE NEW VOSTOK AMPHIBIA. 420 CASE ON RUBBER.







*


----------



## Ampho




----------



## sarasate




----------



## Vodalex

Russian modern beaty!


----------



## Recoil

Some of them ;-)


----------



## Martins.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Strog

My first Amphibia (110SE) and second Vostok. I love it and it's a matter of time before I get more. b-)


----------



## sorcer

My beauties  all three 090 are on SS bracelets, middle one re-handed and re-lumed.


----------



## mrwomble

sorcer said:


> My beauties  all three 090 are on SS bracelets, middle one re-handed and re-lumed.


Great pics Sorcer, those look fantastic! Can you share where you got the bracelets from? Right-hand one looks like a watchadoo lumpy, but I can't even guess the others.

I've recently got an 090 and I'm loving it, but can't decide which bracelet works best with it. Of the three you posted, which would be your favourite?


----------



## sorcer

mrwomble said:


> Great pics Sorcer, those look fantastic! Can you share where you got the bracelets from? Right-hand one looks like a watchadoo lumpy, but I can't even guess the others.
> 
> I've recently got an 090 and I'm loving it, but can't decide which bracelet works best with it. Of the three you posted, which would be your favourite?


Thanks.

Right one is watchadoo bracelet. Middle and left are both from watch-band-center, the only issue is that the left bracelet is not solid but solid look  I would recommend either watchadoo or the middle one, my favourite is the former.


----------



## mp34me

SE 420555 on leather...


----------



## boga

Mi first Amphibia was the black Scuba Dude, with round case. First I changed the original bracelet for a sharkmesh band. Later I put a NATO with the original Bond design. I know maybe NATO straps are not the best historical ellection for a soviet watch. But I think they fit them perfectly.



My second Amphibia is a special edition that we made at HdR spanish forum, for the anniversary of the twin space mission Vostok 5 and 6 (when Valentina Tereshkova was the first woman to travel to space). We made two cage models (round and ministry), and three different colours (black, blue and red) of the dial. I chose the ministry cage in red (it wears the modern bezel). I love the degradate tones of the red dial, and I think this colour fits very well with its soviet origin. Maybe it doesn't fit so well (historically speaking) the NATO band that it also wears, but I love the combination of red, grey and black.


----------



## Spiker1

sorcer said:


> My beauties  all three 090 are on SS bracelets, middle one re-handed and re-lumed.


Can I assume that you used a donor watch for the hands? If not, where did you find the old paddles?


----------



## Ampho




----------



## JonS1967

Ampho said:


> View attachment 1265836
> View attachment 1265835


Looks awesome! Nice work! Did you get the bezel from Pers? I've got an 090 case on order that I plan to transplant my Scuba Dude into. Where did you find the display back?

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## Ampho

JonS1967 said:


> Looks awesome! Nice work! Did you get the bezel from Pers? I've got an 090 case on order that I plan to transplant my Scuba Dude into. Where did you find the display back?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon


Hi,
It´s a 100% Seiko thing (Bezel +Insert), and it fits perfect on 090 -> but dono which Seiko, it´s really sad.
Only know that comes from "HARAJUKO INDUSTRIAL CO.,LTD" - Made in Japan., and the Product Nr. is 0020..









The dis.back - I've had it for several years, bought from eBay, f.e380650822139)... 

Best


----------



## JRMTactical

I got interested in finding out which Seiko the Bezel/Insert went to....an Italian forum that I came across, linked it to a Seiko 6105 (I think)....it mentioned the Chinese manufacturer by name as well. I had to use a translation page because I speak ZERO Italian and have no familiarity with it.

*EDIT: after looking at the Seiko 6105/6309 (and others) bezel, I think it's pretty clear that's exactly what you have there. Same inserts as used in Dave Murphy's bezels. The bezel drops right on using the existing Vostok spring?*











Ampho said:


> Hi,
> It´s a 100% Seiko thing (Bezel +Insert), and it fits perfect on 090 -> but dono which Seiko, it´s really sad.
> Only know that comes from "HARAJUKO INDUSTRIAL CO.,LTD" - Made in Japan., and the Product Nr. is 0020..
> 
> View attachment 1265851
> 
> 
> The dis.back - I've had it for several years, bought from eBay, f.e380650822139)...
> 
> Best


----------



## Arizone

JRMTactical said:


> I got interested in finding out which Seiko the Bezel/Insert went to....an Italian forum that I came across, linked it to a Seiko 6105 (I think)....it mentioned the Chinese manufacturer by name as well. I had to use a translation page because I speak ZERO Italian and have no familiarity with it.
> 
> *EDIT: after looking at the Seiko 6105/6309 (and others) bezel, I think it's pretty clear that's exactly what you have there. Same inserts as used in Dave Murphy's bezels. The bezel drops right on using the existing Vostok spring?*


Oh man this could be exciting. I searched for a bezel for those two models and came across a few listings on Ebay, which say they fit Seiko 6309, 6105, 6306, 7002, and 7548. Now the pictures aren't great, but we can probably assume all of those models have the same bezel connections. I searched for better images of those bezels' interior and came across this.









The ratcheting on the bottom is obvious, but doesn't look like it would impede anything. Then there's the inner slot where the spring may fit.
Likewise I assume this is a matching Seiko case and you can see a similar lip around the crystal, very close to a Vostok.









I assumed we were stuck with proprietary bezels since after all this time the only solutions were original and custom made bezels, but this could change everything.


----------



## Spiker1

I hate to push my luck here, but has anyone come across a similar Seiko solution for the 119 (tonneau) case?


----------



## Ampho

JRMTactical said:


> ....* The bezel drops right on using the existing Vostok spring?*


yes, 100% , without additional procedures. 
After placing, the new bezel sits a bit tighter, but that's welcome...

best


----------



## JRMTactical

Ampho said:


> yes, 100% , without additional procedures.
> After placing, the new bezel sits a bit tighter, but that's welcome...
> 
> best


Interesting. Dave Murphy's and Pers bezels are built to fit Vostok's and to use the spring PLUS have the Seiko inserts work. Does the bezel 'lock'completely into place so that pulling on it won't pop it off without some force? Those Seiko bezels have an o-ring that goes into that slot from what I can ascertain. If it works, it works....just curious about those few issues.


----------



## Davide

JRMTactical said:


> I got interested in finding out which Seiko the Bezel/Insert went to....an Italian forum that I came across, linked it to a Seiko 6105 (I think)....it mentioned the Chinese manufacturer by name as well. I had to use a translation page because I speak ZERO Italian and have no familiarity with it.
> 
> *EDIT: after looking at the Seiko 6105/6309 (and others) bezel, I think it's pretty clear that's exactly what you have there. Same inserts as used in Dave Murphy's bezels. The bezel drops right on using the existing Vostok spring?*


Hi, if you send me the link to the discussion on the italian forum (Orologiando, Orologi e Passioni, Orologiko ?) I can translate it for you .


----------



## JRMTactical

Davide said:


> Hi, if you send me the link to the discussion on the italian forum (Orologiando, Orologi e Passioni, Orologiko ?) I can translate it for you .


Davide, thank you! I'm posting the link...it actually takes you to page 4 of the discussion, so I'm not exactly sure where the discussion was started and why, but it mentions that Chinese manufacturer and that's where I gleaned the info.

Il mio primo Vintage SEIKO 6306-7001 - page 3


----------



## Arizone

JRMTactical said:


> Interesting. Dave Murphy's and Pers bezels are built to fit Vostok's and to use the spring PLUS have the Seiko inserts work. Does the bezel 'lock'completely into place so that pulling on it won't pop it off without some force? Those Seiko bezels have an o-ring that goes into that slot from what I can ascertain. If it works, it works....just curious about those few issues.


An older poster on this forum I came across did confirm they were held on by friction, as are the Vostok bezels.


----------



## Martins.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Davide

JRMTactical said:


> Davide, thank you! I'm posting the link...it actually takes you to page 4 of the discussion, so I'm not exactly sure where the discussion was started and why, but it mentions that Chinese manufacturer and that's where I gleaned the info.
> 
> Il mio primo Vintage SEIKO 6306-7001 - page 3


Basically: one forumer has bought a Seiko 6306-7001 and he is told by other forumers that the glass is not the one used on this watch and the insert in the bezel can be changed (seems that the dot at 12 is missing, but I don't see the pics, do you?). Somebody else says the dot can be done by an expert watcher so the insert can also not be changed.
Then one of the guys says he has a spare insert for a Seiko Diver's 6105, he writes: Seiko Diver's original ring Harajuko Industrial co. L.T.D., con R.D.L. 
I do not know what that R.D.L. means but I guess it is red dot lume.
The guy who bought the watch thanks the forumer for the spare part, he also says the he would have bought the insert from mountapo in case he was not able to get the spare insert.
I searched with google nad found that mountapo is this ebay seller (or at least I guess is him): mountapo merchant | eBay

If I remember correctly, in other discussions I have read on forums it is said that seiko inserts fits correctly a bezel made by a certain guy (of whom I don't remeber the name now) and were used to replace the Amphibia bezel.


----------



## Davide

Davide said:


> Basically: one forumer has bought a Seiko 6306-7001 and he is told by other forumers that the glass is not the one used on this watch and the insert in the bezel can be changed (seems that the dot at 12 is missing, but I don't see the pics, do you?). Somebody else says the dot can be done by an expert watcher so the insert can also not be changed.
> Then one of the guys says he has a spare insert for a Seiko Diver's 6105, he writes: Seiko Diver's original ring Harajuko Industrial co. L.T.D., con R.D.L.
> I do not know what that R.D.L. means but I guess it is red dot lume.
> The guy who bought the watch thanks the forumer for the spare part, he also says the he would have bought the insert from mountapo in case he was not able to get the spare insert.
> I searched with google nad found that mountapo is this ebay seller (or at least I guess is him): mountapo merchant | eBay
> 
> If I remember correctly, in other discussions I have read on forums it is said that seiko inserts fits correctly a bezel made by a certain guy (of whom I don't remeber the name now) and were used to replace the Amphibia bezel.


I've just found something else from another italian forum: the bezels were made by Dave Murphy,[email protected], (seems that there are already discussions about modding an amphibia on WUS) and the inserts are from Seiko.
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

CNC machined bezel, adapts Seiko insert to Vostok Amphibia--SOLD OUT,


----------



## Arizone

Davide said:


> I've just found something else from another italian forum: the bezels were made by Dave Murphy,[email protected], (seems that there are already discussions about modding an amphibia on WUS) and the inserts are from Seiko.
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> CNC machined bezel, adapts Seiko insert to Vostok Amphibia--SOLD OUT,


Yes, this is generally common knowledge now. Dave Murphy even posts here. We're looking to see if these these standard Seiko bezels can fit on a Vostok, and not just inserts in the custom bezels.


----------



## Ampho




----------



## Strog

I just got this strap last night. It's softer than the strap I got with the watch.

I just realized that the original strap is the khaki color but it was brown in all the pictures on the site when I ordered it. The part number has a K in it for the strap so it's probably correct, just thought it was funny.


----------



## Davide

Arizone said:


> Yes, this is generally common knowledge now. Dave Murphy even posts here. We're looking to see if these these standard Seiko bezels can fit on a Vostok, and not just inserts in the custom bezels.


I cannot help you here.

Inviato dal mio HTC Desire 500 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## the_chang

Strog said:


> I just got this strap last night. It's softer than the strap I got with the watch.
> 
> I just realized that the original strap is the khaki color but it was brown in all the pictures on the site when I ordered it. The part number has a K in it for the strap so it's probably correct, just thought it was funny.


What model number is this watch ?


----------



## Ampho

Amphibia Ministry / blue scuba dude / SE Bezel


----------



## Connoistre

Just got my Zissou in today and put it on an 18mm Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap. Looks exactly like the movie version.


----------



## JonS1967

Ampho said:


> Amphibia Ministry / blue scuba dude / SE Bezel
> 
> View attachment 1268788
> View attachment 1268850


This is as it should be. Bezel looks fantastic with your Scuba Dude! Does it get in the way of the crown when you wind the watch?


----------



## mp34me

SE 710 variant...


----------



## bhall41

New boots for my Scuba Dude:


----------



## Strog

the_chang said:


> What model number is this watch ?


110333KN


----------



## Don Logan

Keeping the classic dude love alive tonight.

On a blue Dubstrap Selvedge Nato, with a Murphy Bezel, and a modded Planet Ocean bezel insert from Wholesaleoutlet990 off the bay.


----------



## Pinot




----------



## Ampho




----------



## Davide

Ampho said:


> Amphibia Ministry / blue scuba dude / SE Bezel
> 
> View attachment 1268788
> View attachment 1268850


Very very cool. What bezel is that one? And where did you buy the mesh bracelet? It looks very nice on the dude.

Inviato dal mio HTC Desire 500 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ampho

Davide said:


> Very very cool. What bezel is that one? And where did you buy the mesh bracelet? It looks very nice on the dude.


SE Amphibian - Bezel (meranom), simple 22 meshbracelet (ebay HK)...

best


----------



## Davide

Ampho said:


> SE Amphibian - Bezel (meranom), simple 22 meshbracelet (ebay HK)...
> 
> best


Thanks. I should go back visir meranom website 'cause I do not remember that bezel. 
Do you remember the eBay seller? I've seen some mesh bracelet but they looked very poor while your's looks pretty good.

Inviato dal mio HTC Desire 500 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ampho

Davide said:


> Thanks. I should go back visir meranom website 'cause I do not remember that bezel.


..the bezel isn´t separately available, taken down from my SE 710333 Amphibia...

the bracelet seller was "goodcheapman" 

best


----------



## JRMTactical

Yeah, it's hard to tell BUT it does look like a Seiko bezel and insert vs one of Dave's bezels....however, unless someone wanted to give it a try to confirm it 100% it'll just remain speculation. Personally I'd take one of Dave's bezels with an insert over one that I'm not 100% for sure would fit correctly.



Davide said:


> I've just found something else from another italian forum: the bezels were made by Dave Murphy,[email protected], (seems that there are already discussions about modding an amphibia on WUS) and the inserts are from Seiko.
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> CNC machined bezel, adapts Seiko insert to Vostok Amphibia--SOLD OUT,


----------



## Davide

Ampho said:


> ..the bezel isn´t separately available, taken down from my SE 710333 Amphibia...
> 
> the bracelet seller was "goodcheapman"
> 
> best


Thanks pal.

Inviato dal mio HTC Desire 500 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pato Sentado

Franken with modern Blue Scuba dude automatic on tonneau case with "tank" solid bracelet:


----------



## isti

My first one:


----------



## jacklake

isti said:


> My first one:
> View attachment 1274484


Great watch!
Is that SE version with steel bezel?


----------



## isti

Thanks! 
Yes, it's a SE (710555KN).


----------



## ObZerver

I've put this one on a leather strap.
I think it works.


----------



## REDSWAN13

Vintage today.


----------



## frogmeister

Raw pers bezel, starburst brushed case and steveo leather;-)


----------



## frogmeister

Double post deleted.


----------



## frogmeister

Triple post delete.....phones gone mental lol.


----------



## jacklake

frogmeister said:


> Raw pers bezel, starburst brushed case and steveo leather;-)


This is one of the most interesting and beautiful amphibias that i have seen!


----------



## frogmeister

Thanks jacklake. The inlay was painted red but I didn't really like it, so I heated it up and scraped the paint out. It left the inlay a bit rough but after polishing the raised indices It's left a nice contrast I think.


----------



## mp34me

New bezel for 5/6 Mission. Red dial "pops out" now...








Before...


----------



## Mister Mike

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Ric Capucho




----------



## Ham2




----------



## mp34me

Dude with a new look...















Before...


----------



## frogmeister

mp34me said:


> Dude with a new look...
> View attachment 1278312
> 
> View attachment 1278313
> 
> 
> Looks fab. Which rubber is that if I may ask?


----------



## mp34me

frogmeister said:


> mp34me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude with a new look...
> View attachment 1278312
> 
> View attachment 1278313
> 
> 
> Looks fab. Which rubber is that if I may ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - It is very comfortable and soft. Purchased on ebay, but not from this seller:
> 
> Rubber Racing Style Watch Band for Breitling Black 22 20 mm New | eBay
Click to expand...


----------



## santy94

It's mine


----------



## frogmeister

Thanks - It is very comfortable and soft. Purchased on ebay, but not from this seller:

Rubber Racing Style Watch Band for Breitling Black 22 20 mm New | eBay[/QUOTE]

Cheers;-)


----------



## frogmeister

Thanks - It is very comfortable and soft. Purchased on ebay, but not from this seller:

Rubber Racing Style Watch Band for Breitling Black 22 20 mm New | eBay[/QUOTE]

Cheers;-)


----------



## X.R.

Loving it! 
So regret sold my black tank dial auto.o|


----------



## angelo

Cheers from spain!


----------



## constantin-o-politan




----------



## OKEAH

Is that the Bosphorus below the beautiful Amphibian Comrade Konstantin?


----------



## constantin-o-politan

OKEAH said:


> Is that the Bosphorus below the beautiful Amphibian Comrade Konstantin?


Dear Comrade OKEAH,

It is Bosphorus in general, my lovely island, island of Antigoni (Το *Νησί του Αντιγόνη) *in particular.


----------



## soviet

Russian flag.


----------



## gekos

Amphibia with new lume







View attachment 1284394


----------



## X.R.

Guys guess what. 
I bought it back, the black tank, the first amphibia got me into these fantastic watches.
Though it's not the exact watch I sold, it's made in 2011, it's a keeper this time.:-!










X.R. said:


> Loving it!
> So regret sold my black tank dial auto.o|
> View attachment 1279515


----------



## Ampho




----------



## The Corner

X.R. said:


> Guys guess what.
> I bought it back, the black tank, the first amphibia got me into these fantastic watches.
> Though it's not the exact watch I sold, it's made in 2011, it's a keeper this time.:-!
> View attachment 1286024


Eh... Ain´t that a Komandirskie? Not a Amphibia, right?!


----------



## Mister Mike

The Corner said:


> Eh... Ain´t that a Komandirskie? Not a Amphibia, right?!


That's an Amphibian model 420306 -- you can tell by the case, crown, bezel and hands. Several dials are shared between Komandirskies and Amphibians, including this.


----------



## Peteagus

on a mesh bracelet from Wjean with a Murphy bezel


----------



## The Corner

Mister Mike said:


> That's an Amphibian model 420306 -- you can tell by the case, crown, bezel and hands. Several dials are shared between Komandirskies and Amphibians, including this.


Ok; You´re right, it was just a question. (Don´t mess with Mister Mike!)


----------



## Saybia

Just bought this one from the bay. Now looking for a nice strap.


----------



## Vodalex




----------



## martinz




----------



## santy94

My Doxa homage, I'm waiting a new bezel with doxa insert, to finish it.


----------



## drizzle920

Amphibia Ministry Case (710634)


----------



## phlebas

Amphibia 420007 mod


----------



## Mikgsxr




----------



## Vodalex

My Vostok Amfibia with custom bezel from pers184 and after a visit to Angelo from Spain! Here is the video:
Vostok Amphibia Green Dial - YouTube
Ande here some pics..


----------



## neju

Hi, modded Ministry 

Uploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.us Greetings Frank


----------



## JonS1967

My latest Mod.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## travex

Matte 090 case is pretty good.


----------



## lucky watch




----------



## mp34me

New bezel...


----------



## santy94

Ampho said:


> View attachment 1286152


Ampho, where do you found this bezel, from murphy?


----------



## Ampho

santy94 said:


> Ampho, where do you found this bezel, from murphy?


No, but it´s replaced from another Amphibia, which I bought modified.


----------



## r0g3rp1

My latest acquisition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mp34me

Old diver still running strong...


----------



## mbrass101

Received my Bezel from Dave Murphy yesterday and My insert from 10watches. Think its got a really nice Mil-Sub look to it.


Murphy Mod Amphibia by mbrass101, on Flickr


----------



## TeeRite

These are cool watches!


----------



## Martins.

Albatros Octogonal by CCCP


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## talete76

Here there are mine: a new Radio Room SE and a Scuba Dude!


----------



## otter.chat

Hi, Is there any other way to post pics other than clicking the pic icon on the tools bar over the text window? when I select a pic in the browse window and click the upload button nothing happens. I'm new to the forum and want to post a pic of my first amphibia but I've tried several times and nothing happens. Am I missing something? Thanks, J


----------



## dualcomms

Does anyone else feel like the 39mm case doesn't support the thickness of the watch very well?










Amphibia on the left and Komandirskie on the right, ignore the titled bezel


----------



## talete76

otter.chat said:


> Hi, Is there any other way to post pics other than clicking the pic icon on the tools bar over the text window? when I select a pic in the browse window and click the upload button nothing happens. I'm new to the forum and want to post a pic of my first amphibia but I've tried several times and nothing happens. Am I missing something? Thanks, J


Maybe it's too big?


----------



## otter.chat

No the upload window is blank. Is there any other way?


----------



## Arizone

otter.chat said:


> No the upload window is blank. Is there any other way?


My way has been to just use a third-part host like cubeupload - simple image sharing and use their hosted image's URL rather than uploading directly here. This forum seems to have a horrifically low file size limit anyways when uploading directly, and this saves on their bandwidth. I also uncheck 'Retrieve remote file and reference locally' because I have seen several old threads where the images seem to have disappeared because of this.

Here's a new example.


----------



## Jollytron

Came yesterday and it's frickin gorgeous.


----------



## lucky watch

An SE in the 420 case.


----------



## Kisifer

lucky watch said:


> An SE in the 420 case.
> 
> View attachment 1304719


... patiently waiting for one to become available...

Xenofon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rymnd

lucky watch said:


> An SE in the 420 case.


You have most of the SEs - which is your favorite dial/case combo?


----------



## rymnd

Apologies if this offends anybody.

I'm wanting to transplant my 710 Amphibia to a 100 case because I prefer the shape ... though it's slowly warming up to me.

I've mocked up a few examples. What do you guys think? Also should I be concerned of the extra 3mm in lug-to-lug width?



























Not even sure if this is a possible job


----------



## JonS1967

rymnd said:


> Apologies if this offends anybody.
> 
> I'm wanting to transplant my 710 Amphibia to a 100 case because I prefer the shape ... though it's slowly warming up to me.
> 
> I've mocked up a few examples. What do you guys think? Also should I be concerned of the extra 3mm in lug-to-lug width?
> 
> View attachment 1305347
> View attachment 1305348
> View attachment 1305349
> View attachment 1305367
> 
> 
> Not even sure if this is a possible job


Should be a simple job. I transplanted my 710 Scuba Dude into an 090 case. It should go right in. I have a 100 case awaiting a dial/movement combo. I just haven't decided which combo I want. Good luck!


----------



## lucky watch

rymnd said:


> You have most of the SEs - which is your favorite dial/case combo?


For me it is the one in the picture. 420 with the cross hair dial and black bezel and black date wheel. Thanks.


----------



## 3009972

Always and only 710&#8230;









Unless it's a smooth Murphy Bezel, it has to be 420.


----------



## lucky watch

All SE: 2 X 420, 100 and 710.


----------



## frogmeister

Just finished putting this back together. Relumed hands and dial by me, DM bezel and yobokies GMT insert, strapcode super engineer bracelet. This is going to get some serious wrist time.


----------



## lucky watch

Excellent looking watch there, well done.


frogmeister said:


> Just finished putting this back together. Relumed hands and dial by me, DM bezel and yobokies GMT insert, strapcode super engineer bracelet. This is going to get some serious wrist time.


----------



## frogmeister

Oops double post.


----------



## frogmeister

lucky watch said:


> Excellent looking watch there, well done.


Thanks mate;-)


----------



## frogmeister

Sorry keep posting the same replies for some reason.


----------



## Mister Mike

frogmeister said:


> Just finished putting this back together. Relumed hands and dial by me, DM bezel and yobokies GMT insert, strapcode super engineer bracelet. This is going to get some serious wrist time.


Nice! Let's see a lume shot!


----------



## frogmeister

To be fair this was my first lume job and it's a bit inconsistent. The minute hand is a bit patchy which is down to the powder I purchased being a bit lumpy in places. Might have to do it again as I learnt a lot about consistency of the mixture from this job. As you can see the outer dots are not great either. Still, it's better than the original lume for brightness. I have some new lume mix coming this week that promises to be finer in consistency. Some more practice me thinks


----------



## galliano




----------



## Ampho

new Amphibia Mod, created today...


----------



## santy94

Ampho, I like this model!


----------



## Pato Sentado

Vostok Seamaster 2254...


----------



## ardhyan

I only have this one. And I love it so much. Now with black leather straps.


----------



## lucky watch

Ampho said:


> new Amphibia Mod, created today...
> 
> View attachment 1319142


Ampho I miss that watch but now I know that its gone to someone that loves it. Happy Christmas.


----------



## Ampho

@lucky watch,

Thank you so much dear friend, yes i really love it....


----------



## mp34me

Blue and yellow 470...


----------



## Papichulo

lucky watch said:


> For me it is the one in the picture. 420 with the cross hair dial and black bezel and black date wheel. Thanks.


 I was a nat's hair away from getting one, but I could not deal with the 18mm strap so I opted for the 110. I want to thank you or rather curse you for all your SE photos that pushed me over the top. Cheers


----------



## lucky watch

Dave Murphy bezel.


----------



## talete76

This is my Antimagnetic in 420 case...







Sorry for photo quality but I was playing with my phone...


----------



## lucky watch

Radio Room SE model.


----------



## lucky watch

I like my new Radio Room a lot. They are one of those watches that look so much better in the flesh.


----------



## rageandcage

So I am brand new to Russian watches, but I haven't been able to stop reading this forum since I found it. Purchased a Big Zero from Bulgaria, but I couldn't wait for a few weeks to have it delivered. So I found this Vostok here in the states and got it in 3 days. I paid a little more than I should have, but I wanted it on my wrist as soon as possible. Love it... not sure about the mesh though.


----------



## Baconeater




----------



## lucky watch

090 case looks cool on that mesh.


rageandcage said:


> So I am brand new to Russian watches, but I haven't been able to stop reading this forum since I found it. Purchased a Big Zero from Bulgaria, but I couldn't wait for a few weeks to have it delivered. So I found this Vostok here in the states and got it in 3 days. I paid a little more than I should have, but I wanted it on my wrist as soon as possible. Love it... not sure about the mesh though.
> 
> View attachment 1332400


----------



## 104RS

Well, most of them are Komandirskies but there's one Amphibian in there as well.
Used to have a redicilous amount of Vostoks, but I sold a lot and kept my favourites:


----------



## Camguy

A late Christmas present.


----------



## rageandcage

lucky watch said:


> 090 case looks cool on that mesh.


It's growing on me.


----------



## GuySie




----------



## Caarzee




----------



## LaMusette

I am back into Russian Watches after a long break. Used to have a Komandirskie many years ago ... then I recently discovered the joys of Meranom, and the great range of Vostoks on offer.

Hopefully this will be the first of many more to come !

Vostok Amphibia, 090 case with bead blasted finish, mounted on cheap nato strap.

Watch is displayed amongst obligatory military themed background. This is a scale model of Russian General-Major Vladimir Petrovich, commander of 5th Infantry Division, I Corps, 1813 ... leading a column of Russian troops headed by battalion of regiment Grand Duchess Katerina Pavlovna. (as astute readers can tell .... I am sure, by the uniquely distinctive flag of this unit !)









The blue dial on this model has a wonderful range of hues, depending on the angle that the light hits the dial. It moves from a deep turquiose to a rich navy blue as you move it about.

This is my daily go-to watch at the moment, which lives a punishing existence working the kitchen, as well as a constant companion on the bike as well.

I can rely on my Amphibia, under all conditions !


----------



## Patnmand

Just arrived this morning!


----------



## Pato Sentado

One of the soviet octogonal cases reedited by Meranom in its SE: Relumed by me.


----------



## Recoil




----------



## Camguy

Modded it a bit.


----------



## goose.get.down

that red justs pops!


----------



## dasmi

JonS1967 said:


> View attachment 921764
> View attachment 921765
> View attachment 921766
> View attachment 921767
> 
> 
> My first mod. I hope you like it as much as I do. Cheers!


This is simply perfect.


----------



## Tedsetiady

dasmi said:


> This is simply perfect.











My Fav Amphibia with modification.


----------



## Arizone

Tedsetiady said:


> My Fav Amphibia with modification.


Probably the best use of that bezel I've seen thus far. I might be tempted to paint two of those segments red however.


----------



## JonS1967

dasmi said:


> This is simply perfect.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcnulty779

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## zeljko

420333s


----------



## sonofalmighty

My vintage handwind amphibia slim case 420 with komandirskie dial!


----------



## mp34me

Meranom's SE 100..


----------



## elGrafico

Arrived today! The bracelet was positively hazardous (improperly folded links), so I swapped it immediately for a Bond Nato I had laying around. Tempted to go custom with a Black Bay style red bezel insert to break up the overall shininess, what do you think?


----------



## mp34me

Just installed this plain bezel for my 420...


----------



## DirtyHarrie

I was very happy to find this guy on f29 for a great price!



















I always wanted a ministry case and I love the dial and applied indices!


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Saybia

Vostok Amphibia "Tank"


----------



## igureta




----------



## elGrafico

I loooove applied indices on dials, always looks more classy than printed or directly applied lume alone


----------



## mrwomble

Igureta - digging that retro bracelet, looks really good with the 090 case. I also have a 090 and I find it hard to get a bracelet that looks right with it. I ended up putting it on my Seiko mini-monster bracelet, which works quite well.

Can I ask where you got that from?


----------



## Jones Shamrock

My Scuba Dude. Equipped with golden brown Hirsch Duke strap and Heuer buckle from the 60´s.


----------



## igureta

mrwomble said:


> Igureta - digging that retro bracelet, looks really good with the 090 case. I also have a 090 and I find it hard to get a bracelet that looks right with it. I ended up putting it on my Seiko mini-monster bracelet, which works quite well.
> 
> Can I ask where you got that from?


Hi, got it here: New 20 22 mm 316L Solid Polished Stainless Steel Bracelet Strap Clasp Watch Band | eBay


----------



## Torbjorn

DirtyHarrie said:


> I was very happy to find this guy on f29 for a great price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted a ministry case and I love the dial and applied indices!


I second that, this dial and case combo is a real looker!


----------



## KaiserDemon

Guys,
can someone help me plz?
I have 2 new Amphibias wich are water resistant, but i have 7 old and noone is not water resistant. How can i make them waterproofe again.
If someone can help me tnx.


----------



## The Corner

KaiserDemon said:


> Guys,
> can someone help me plz?
> I have 2 new Amphibias wich are water resistant, but i have 7 old and noone is not water resistant. How can i make them waterproofe again.
> If someone can help me tnx.


Rubber Seals Set to VOSTOK Amphibian Watch New | eBay


----------



## Astute-C

I received this 110SE in the post yesterday. I swapped the black strap it came with to this tan leather Zulu and I think it suits the watch nicely.


----------



## Nickandmile

My Amphibian Sailboat, on a Bradystrap (blue sailcloth) - modified bezel/insert







.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

Here is my Amphibia SE, accuracy has been... 'bizarre'. First day it was +58s/day, next day was +25s, and today it hasn't gained or lost a second. That was a fast break in?


----------



## sduford

Nickandmile said:


> My Amphibian Sailboat, on a Bradystrap (blue sailcloth) - modified bezel/insert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## WilliamT1974

Purchased close to Christmas in a moment of poor impulse control, and arrived slightly after New Year's Day. I really wanted the non-ministry case with standard lugs, but it was pricier then. Now, through Zenitar, it's the cheaper one.

It's grown on me, though the bracelet seems prone to sticking to my skin. I have a hard time finding that place between too tight and too loose. It works well, usually around + 8 or 9 seconds per day.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mp34me

Meranom's SE variation...


----------



## CASD

Got mine last Saturday..


----------



## Astute-C

mp34me said:


> Meranom's SE variation...
> 
> View attachment 1388411


I have the exact same model winging its way to me, can't wait!


----------



## zircular

All you with your new Amphibia SEs. The least I could do is break out my orange one for the week...maybe more since I went to the trouble of setting the date.








(If this keeps up I'm going to have to get vintage on your you-know-whats.)


----------



## BizzyC

I decided to put a clean bezel from pers on my 50 year. There's so much going on with that dial I think it works. I also added Meranom's new mesh bracelet. I received one with my new SE and really like it.


----------



## Lumejunkie

My first, 100SE


----------



## Astute-C

BizzyC - That watch is awesome, where can you get one?


----------



## broct

Fresh off the truck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BizzyC

Thanks! It was a project watch from last year about this time. Keep an eye out on the sales forum...one shows up every now and then.


----------



## 8trackmind




----------



## zircular

It's here! I've wanted a new Amphibia tonneau for at least two years, when the 1967 reissue was the only option and a little too much for me to justify.








Pictures don't really do this watch justice. It just...works. I'll have to size the stock bracelet and give it a shot. The NATO was just a faster way to get it on my wrist since I had it lying around.


----------



## mjtaven

Who needs a Rolex !


----------



## JonS1967

Put this vanilla scented Italian strap on my 090 to change it up. I'm liking it!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berettaguy

That black bezel looks awesome! Do you mind sharing where you got it from?


----------



## mjtaven

For info about replacement bezels please see murphymanufacturing.com


----------



## mjtaven

Sorry should be murphymanufacturing.com cheers M


----------



## Le Chiffre

Here's mine... arrived just yesterday!


----------



## zircular

JonS1967 said:


> Put this vanilla scented Italian strap on my 090 to change it up. I'm liking it!
> View attachment 1396018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do I detect a sunburst brush pattern? If so I'd love to read about how you did it. I have been debating doing the same.

I tried the stock bracelet but gave up because it was totally unwearable due to hair pulling. Too bad because it does look good. For now I've switched it over to the chunky polished bracelet that I originally bought for my orange ministry. The whole setup is a little more "bling" than I usually go for, but again, it just _works_.


----------



## Lumejunkie

New calf leather from Crown & Buckle on the 100SE today!


----------



## Vodalex




----------



## JonS1967

zircular said:


> Do I detect a sunburst brush pattern? If so I'd love to read about how you did it. I have been debating doing the same.
> 
> I tried the stock bracelet but gave up because it was totally unwearable due to hair pulling. Too bad because it does look good. For now I've switched it over to the chunky polished bracelet that I originally bought for my orange ministry. The whole setup is a little more "bling" than I usually go for, but again, it just _works_.
> 
> View attachment 1398592


That bracelet looks great with the watch. I might like it a little more though if it was brushed.

I brushed my watch using 400 and 600 grit wet-dry sandpaper. I did do a Sunburst pattern by carefully moving from the inside out with the sandpaper wet. I started with 400 and then went to 600. Also, I removed the bezel to make sure I didn't scratch it up. In general, I'm very happy with the way it turned out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zircular

JonS1967 said:


> That bracelet looks great with the watch. I might like it a little more though if it was brushed.
> 
> I brushed my watch using 400 and 600 grit wet-dry sandpaper. I did do a Sunburst pattern by carefully moving from the inside out with the sandpaper wet. I started with 400 and then went to 600. Also, I removed the bezel to make sure I didn't scratch it up. In general, I'm very happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip! The only thing holding me back has been not knowing how to get the relatively coarse brush like a classic tonneau. Yours looks about as close as I could expect from any DIY method. And I'm considering brushing this bracelet instead of getting another one. It's already covered in desk diving marks and could use a refresh. Thinking about it just now, brushed links left polished on the sides to match the watch case could look really slick.

Sent from a Siberian prison camp using ice carvings


----------



## JonS1967

Unfortunately I don't think with DIY you can get that deep sun ray finish like on the classic ones. That bracelet will look great brushed. Please post pictures once you get it done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

Guys this bezel Black Bezel Insert for 7S26 Scuba SKX 007 009 Submariner 16610 Look | eBay fits the vostok amphibia ministry 710?


----------



## Perdendosi

batman1345 said:


> Guys this bezel Black Bezel Insert for 7S26 Scuba SKX 007 009 Submariner 16610 Look | eBay fits the vostok amphibia ministry 710?


That auction is for the insert only, not for the bezel itself. 
IF you buy a Murphy Bezel, Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc. 
Then the bezel insert you've linked to should fit in it.


----------



## Ron521




----------



## Ron521

Wonder if that crown will fit a "standard" Amphibia case? The "standard" crown (sheet metal crimped over a machined inner crown) just makes the watch look cheap.


----------



## fgriffith

I changed mine around a bit. Thinking about selling, if anyone is interested.


----------



## MacRipper




----------



## rocketman 333

My Amphibija collection, would love to get more, brown leather strap 40+ years old, just received
















































.


----------



## CHADBULLET

Hi, new to the forum. After browsing the russian subforum I just knew I had to get myself an amphibian, and here she is! It's been spending the most time on my wrist lately!


----------



## Lumejunkie

New scuba dude on Crown & Buckle leather


----------



## Gisae

My brushed 090
























Love it!


----------



## sq100

CHADBULLET said:


> Hi, new to the forum. After browsing the russian subforum I just knew I had to get myself an amphibian, and here she is! It's been spending the most time on my wrist lately!


That's an excellent way to start off your introduction on the forum, welcome :-!



Gisae said:


> My brushed 090Love it!


That's a very cool looking bracelet, where's it from?


----------



## goTomek




----------



## soopad00pa

my first amphibia; obligatory band switch, tho i didn't hate the stock bracelet as much as i was supposed to. wears a bit small, so i have a 100 series in the mail.


----------



## Dave2006

Love this 420 from Zenitar, its not too big, dumped the original bracelet and went for the orange Zulu by MWC of Zurich from exexsec on eBay.


----------



## Ejekutor

goTomek said:


>


Comrade, Which strap is that? Looks amazing!


----------



## rageandcage

Ejekutor said:


> Comrade, Which strap is that? Looks amazing!


Agreed. I was drooling over this


----------



## El Tejon

New guy here. I've a few watches. It all started with my Zodiac Sea Wolf 40+ years ago. Here's my new to me diver, which is on the way.


----------



## timanthes

Team Scuba Dude!


----------



## El Tejon

Trying to post a picture.









I think there is a picture above this text now.


----------



## Ejekutor

Here one of my favourites vintage amphibian, with the aviator dial and black enamel bezel, and octogonal case, a perfect mix:


----------



## Omegatron24

Birthday present from my wife:


sorry for the poor photography...the best camera I have is on my phone :roll:


----------



## The Corner

Congratulations; You have a good wife!


----------



## kpag

My new blue Scuba Dude. Cool little watch, but really wish it were black (already have a blue Mako). PM me if you'd like to trade me for your black Scuba Dude or Zissou. I've only worn this for about an hour. Interested in the 110 or 420 cases.

**EDIT- traded this away for a black scuba dude!


----------



## Totoro66

mjtaven said:


> Who needs a Rolex !


All my watches are starting to look like that as I get older.


----------



## Patnmand

Up to 2 now!


----------



## Astute-C

Omegatron24: Where is that black Scubadude in the 090 case from?


----------



## coogrrr94

Received my Vostok from Zenitar last week. No complaints. it was delivered in the time frame he set out. Pics too follow, just put it on a Nato strap.



Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## coogrrr94

Like alot of others wasn't too impressed with the bracelet so I ordered a 22mm grey nato from Crown & Buckle, received it today. I think it looks good, the grey compliments the grey/silver on the indices. Sorry about the last picture being upside down, not sure why my phone inserted it like that.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumejunkie

Just received my no date scuba dude from Meranom and I have to say the customer service was great! Love the black leather strap and alternate bezel. Leather nato from Cheapest nato straps


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing my Scuba Dude who started out life as a 710. Now loving life in an 090 case.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamtv

Just got my scuba dude from ChistopolCity yesterday and this is my first Russian! 29 days to arrival in the states! I couldn't be happier. I ditched the ss band and put on a Hadley Roma pure rubber white stitch band. Love it!









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66




----------



## jurgensonovic

Hi

This is my first post on this forum  and here are some pics of my beloved Amphibia

On my DIY leather strap









and on nato:


----------



## stubborn_beast

Just want to say thanks to everybody who has posted in this thread. I have enjoyed learning from each of you about these quirky, tough watches. Here are my first two: a new black Zissou, and an old antimagnetic.


----------



## JonS1967

1967 today.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

Love the 1967.

Mint condition 


My russian grail watch.


----------



## rocketman 333

Also - so want the 1967, the watch is beautiful mate, respect!


----------



## yev

+1. It's too bad it's been discontinued, the cheaper Amphibian Classic 1967 variants just aren't the same.


----------



## JonS1967

rocketman 333 said:


> Also - so want the 1967, the watch is beautiful mate, respect!


Thank you, Rocketman!



yev said:


> +1. It's too bad it's been discontinued, the cheaper Amphibian Classic 1967 variants just aren't the same.


I have both the 1967 and the new Amphibian Classic model. To be honest I love both of them. The 1967 is nicer but the Amphibian Classic is a really cool watch too. And the fact it's not a limited addition makes it easier to wear with without worrying.


----------



## Arizone

Not counting my Neptune, my first Amphibian:


----------



## Karsten

Nice Scuba Dude 710 (mine has just been shipped from Chistopol)

The date window is looking cleaner and more discrete without the chromed framing.

The "non flattened" links shark mesh looks perfect on the ministry case.

Deployant or butterfly clasp?

Where have you bought the shark mesh? (must have  )


----------



## Arizone

Karsten said:


> Nice Scuba Dude 710 (mine has just been shipped from Chistopol)
> 
> The date window is looking cleaner and more discrete without the chromed framing.
> 
> The "non flattened" links shark mesh looks perfect on the ministry case.
> 
> Deployant or butterfly clasp?
> 
> Where have you bought the shark mesh? (must have  )


Deployant. I had to Dremel off several sections to make it small enough, after I realized pliers with wire cutters was going nowhere. I didn't realize at first that it's made of coils rather than small looped links. They also included a 22mm black and grey NATO strap, possibly a packing error, and six spring bars.

22mm Shark Mesh 966 Polished 316L Solid Stainless Steel Band 6309 7040 Z22 Scuba | eBay


----------



## Karsten

Arizone said:


> Deployant. I had to Dremel off several sections to make it small enough, after I realized pliers with wire cutters was going nowhere. I didn't realize at first that it's made of coils rather than small looped links. They also included a 22mm black and grey NATO strap, possibly a packing error, and six spring bars.
> 
> 22mm Shark Mesh 966 Polished 316L Solid Stainless Steel Band 6309 7040 Z22 Scuba | eBay


I think i will go for this shark mesh as it is supplied with 4 "H" links, each link will change the length of the strap by 12.5 mm and making it easyer to center the clasp.

Polished as the ministry or satin for contrast?


----------



## Le Chiffre

My Amphibia got a new silicone strap... black stitched and butterfly clasp!


----------



## totomoto

Those are mine


----------



## Matt_K

Very cool!
What's the story with the straps.... do you make them?


----------



## totomoto

Hi there,
Yes , I`m making those and sel them as well.
thanks for the positive coment !


----------



## Astute-C

My 090 Special Edition with chromed hand.


----------



## mgw

totomoto said:


> Hi there,
> Yes , I`m making those and sel them as well.
> thanks for the positive coment !


Where?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Delivery today.

I hadn't realized this thing was a no-date until I pulled it out. Decent condition and ticking away, but not an automatic. Antimagnetic shield and everything though. Lume on the bezel is surprisingly bright compared to the rest. One thing really worth mentioning is that three of the four springbar holes were drilled dangerously close to the bottom of the lugs, so much that you can see a little bit of warping where they could break through.

Such an interesting model regardless.


----------



## hun23




----------



## Juant

Here's one with a new silicone strap:


----------



## Ejekutor

nice straps! Where I can find them?


----------



## Ejekutor

totomoto said:


> Hi there,
> Yes , I`m making those and sel them as well.
> thanks for the positive coment !


nice straps, where I can find them?


----------



## glg

Two of my latest loving amphibians, on NATO straps .


----------



## ffeingol

Just came in yesterday. Not sure I'll keep it on this strap. Did not like the default bezel, so I swapped that also.


----------



## Ejekutor

One of my Amphibias in octogonal case:


----------



## Perdendosi

ffeingol said:


> Just came in yesterday. Not sure I'll keep it on this strap. Did not like the default bezel, so I swapped that also.
> 
> View attachment 1449960


I agree; the blues clash. But the scuba dude is so iconic, and the 710 model is much more wearable, IMO. Congrats!


----------



## GuessWho

The "Desert Shied" with a strange bezel. I think I damaged something on this one when I tried doing the 2416B "quick-set", after doing a few days I found the crown very difficult to turn when setting the date. Now setting the time is a bit "jumpy", it feels like the stem isn't engaging the setting lever correctly or something (not sure if I am using the right nomenclature). Setting it more than 12 hours is quite the chore and doesn't feel very good, perhaps a reset of the stem/crown would help?








I think this one is an auto dirskie in a 92 and not a true Amphibia. From the early 90s, picked it up cheap as chips from a Canadian seller. Ran 3 minutes fast per day when I first got it, I have managed to regulate it to -5s/day (probably the best regulation I have done). There also is some corrosion on the movement and some dirt or something under the crystal/on the dial. I think this one may have been submerged in water at one point and the WR clearly did not hold up well.








Not sure if I ever posted this one here, it is an Amphibia in a 470 case. It worked well when I first got it, but ran about +10 minutes per day fast. I attempted regulation and had no luck (I made it worse I think) so I sent it to Nikolay in Ukraine to give it a service for me. Just got it back a couple of weeks ago and now it runs -5s/day!


----------



## jmreynolds

420 in black








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437P using Tapatalk


----------



## valter-g

This one just arrived yesterday, from Meranom sale.







Have yet to shorten the bracelet.


----------



## travex




----------



## sq100

valter-g said:


> Have yet to shorten the bracelet.


Good luck with that! :-d


----------



## Perdendosi

valter-g said:


> This one just arrived yesterday, from Meranom sale.
> 
> Have yet to shorten the bracelet.


You mean throw the bracelet in a drawer (or in the trash) and replace it! 



sq100 said:


> Good luck with that! :-d


Exactly!


----------



## drbobguy

New special orange edition


----------



## brandon\

Perdendosi said:


> You mean throw the bracelet in a drawer (or in the trash) and replace it!


Here's the bracelet from my 090.


----------



## The Corner

Hey! Stainless steel! Recycle!


brandon\ said:


> Here's the bracelet from my 090.
> ;-)


----------



## Martins.

Boctok CCCP


----------



## BizzyC

The two newest members of my family!


----------



## sq100

BizzyC said:


> The two newest members of my family!


Did you swap the bezel of the right one yourself, or did you buy it like that? Looks like an SE bezel from Meranom.


----------



## BizzyC

sq100 said:


> Did you swap the bezel of the right one yourself, or did you buy it like that? Looks like an SE bezel from Meranom.


Yes, bezel is the stainless steel one from my 090 SE. I put a Murphy bezel on that watch. These watches are from the 80's (020 case) - found as part of an estate sale. My wife wants to wear the one on the right so I took off the original tool bezel and put on the all silver one to dress it up for her.


----------



## batman1345

Where I find new bezel guys! Murphy doesn't have... Anybody? I have 710 amphibia...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## isti

What's about "pers184"?



batman1345 said:


> Where I find new bezel guys! Murphy doesn't have... Anybody? I have 710 amphibia...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

I want this bezel http://www.murphymanufacturing.com/vostok_bezel/111810_bezel 017 (400x300).jpg where I find this? You know?
My Vostok Amphibia this...


----------



## batman1345

isti said:


> What's about "pers184"?


I don't know... You explain me?


----------



## Vodalex

Here is an example of a bezel made by pers184.. Stunning quality and a perfect upgrade for my Vostok.


----------



## batman1345

Vodalex said:


> Here is an example of a bezel made by pers184.. Stunning quality and a perfect upgrade for my Vostok.


ok!! email or website pers184?


----------



## batman1345

I want like this bezel for my 710... 
http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3631/dscf1040q.jpg


----------



## Vodalex

batman1345 said:


> ok!! email or website pers184?


Check out his thread.. There you can contact him..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bezel-handmade-vostok-amphibian-778322.html

And here is what i have got from him not a long time ago:


----------



## batman1345

Vodalex said:


> Check out his thread.. There you can contact him..
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bezel-handmade-vostok-amphibian-778322.html
> 
> And here is what i have got from him not a long time ago:


ok thank you bro!!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Sunny evening change to the Vostok Amfibia 1967, on its stock bracelet.

Ric


----------



## batman1345

Where you bought vostok 1967? original 1967 or look 1967?


----------



## starman69




----------



## Vostokmaniac




----------



## d.b.cooper1




----------



## batman1345

I need new bezel and fast... Amazing watch...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk

My new Amphibia, just waiting for my new Strapcode polished engineer Bracelet to arrive now! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vostokmaniac

Naah!!, that bezel is the newest and bestest!!! the 71n equipped in all new 710 Amphibia. It actually has number markings that tell you time elapsed!... Your Ministry 710634n is awesome and that thick black leather band is super nice!



batman1345 said:


> I need new bezel and fast... Amazing watch...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## curious cheese

Vostok 1967 amphibia on sharkmesh (on keyboard) and 40+ yr old omega bracelet (on monitor screen).


----------



## Don Logan

The current night stand line up.


----------



## mmcnulty779

Just arrived today. Swapped out the stock rubber strap with a new leather one.










Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumejunkie

My new Amphibia before and after strap and bezel swap


----------



## batman1345

I don't know but nothing original vostok bezel I don't like... Are so different...maybe...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

Thank you vostokmaniac!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## soopad00pa

Don Logan said:


> The current night stand line up.


Murphy bezel with new inserts?


----------



## glg

My Vostok family


----------



## Don Logan

I sometimes feel like this is the only watch I need

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacklake

Don Logan said:


> I sometimes feel like this is the only watch I need
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


Oh man! This watch looks awesome, especially on a mesh bracelet!


----------



## occams_razor

I received my 420 black dial scuba dude Amphibia today. Chistopolcity offered a free bezel swap so I changed the stock 420 dotted bezel to the much cooler 35k2 type. Notice that the 35k2 bezel is undercut to allow it to work on smaller cases like the 420 without interference with the crown. For some reason Chisopolcity is no longer offering a swap to the 35k2 type. This is going to be my daily beater so this is as good as it's ever going to look.


----------



## JPH

The new bezel looks great on that 420 scuba dude, congrats!


----------



## soviet

A vintage amphibia- Latvija, and another one with a nice Islamic dial that I need help for translation.


----------



## Scarface3133

Association of Islamic Culture of Eastern Europe.. or maybe Eastern Europe Association of Islamic Culture


----------



## soviet

Scarface3133 said:


> Association of Islamic Culture of Eastern Europe.. or maybe Eastern Europe Association of Islamic Culture


Many thanks!


----------



## jolurove

New NATO for the dude. What do you think?










Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy

Love that strap!



Omegatron24 said:


> Birthday present from my wife:
> 
> 
> sorry for the poor photography...the best camera I have is on my phone :roll:


----------



## Stargazer1

For manly men....


----------



## love4watches

an automatic really nice shine stainless steel I dont know how old but still waterproof enjoy it yours too!️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3009972




----------



## d.b.cooper1

Orange scuba dude:


----------



## MEzz

my Amphibian Classic 090662 arrived from meranom. bracelet gone, a nice leather strap added....








never seen an amphibia dial as nice as this


----------



## soviet

A nice looking dial.


----------



## DirtyHarrie

My new bezel finally arrived in the mail, I really like it! Thanks Pers


----------



## stubborn_beast

MEzz,

I just bought this model a couple of days ago, and I have scoured the internet for any photos of it in the real world. You're it, as far as I can tell!

I also love the dial: just black and white with no distractions, and the applied and unpainted indices. This will be my first tonneau, and I can barely wait!


----------



## MEzz

Thanks! You are gonna love it, but you should be ready to switch the original bracelet with something else, as it does not match the quality of the watch.


stubborn_beast said:


> MEzz,
> 
> I just bought this model a couple of days ago, and I have scoured the internet for any photos of it in the real world. You're it, as far as I can tell!
> 
> I also love the dial: just black and white with no distractions, and the applied and unpainted indices. This will be my first tonneau, and I can barely wait!


----------



## DerangedGoose

Just got my 090SE with the red seconds hand in, been waiting forever for them to get back in stock! They sell out so quick. I love the fact that it has no date and the throwback paddle hands!

Just one question, how the heck do you fasten this bracelet?! Something tells me one of the pieces is put on the wrong way on my watch:









My watch:










I cant wait till my brushed bezel from Pers arrives, it will better match the matte finish:


----------



## DerangedGoose

Nevermind, it was in fact in backwards. I opened up the clasp and slid it back on the right way |>


----------



## subial

With a new bezel and Maratac strap


----------



## abyr

bezel from pers and watchadoo's bracelet


----------



## DerangedGoose

Man those watchadoos look heavy


----------



## DerangedGoose

Happy to report the 090SE passed its first immersion tests beautifully. Several spirited dives off a diving board into a pool and some jacuzzi soaking.


Say what you want about the hot water and impact force of diving into the pool, but Im pretty sure this thing can take it.


----------



## Borten

Murphy bezel and one piece zulu.


----------



## Borten

Selfmade strap with brass hardware. My first attempt, still room for improvement!!!
Dechromed bezel.
Brass surfaces slightly aged.


----------



## Don Logan

Borten said:


> Murphy bezel and one piece zulu.
> 
> View attachment 1488147


I like your style...


----------



## mutantmoments

090 case with Murphy bezel


----------



## Borten

Don Logan said:


> I like your style...


Thanks and sorry for copying yours, which was not on purpose!


----------



## Borten

Steve Zissou









Neptune.
However I wish they still made the old model: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-neptune-366988.html


----------



## Vision009

Hi,

this is my first Vostok and the first time posting on these forums.

I received the Amphibia last week in the mail and had ordered the James Bond Nato strap at the the same time as the watch. The strap arrived first so it was ready to replace the original Vostok strap when the watch arrived. This piece has been getting a lot of wear time.

I think the strap and the 090 case look great together. What do you think?

Cheers

Vision009


----------



## Mcb2007

My new offering on the 90 case from meranom




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BizzyC

Love me some 470










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soopad00pa

With a new $6 bezel from eBay.


----------



## hun23

90


----------



## timanthes




----------



## 9sse

My first, but probably not last.


----------



## mutantmoments

My new 090


----------



## fargelios

Some Amphibias from my collection


----------



## Perdendosi

mutantmoments said:


> My new 090


That is snazzy! Love the bezel!

I emailed with Dave Murphy recently, and he told me that there are a number of projects in the queue before any more bezels for Vostoks can be produced. So I wait patiently to create my Vostok Black Bat mod...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antiga

Not a real fan


----------



## mutantmoments

Perdendosi said:


> That is snazzy! Love the bezel!
> 
> I emailed with Dave Murphy recently, and he told me that there are a number of projects in the queue before any more bezels for Vostoks can be produced. So I wait patiently to create my Vostok Black Bat mod...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually got the bezel from Boris_gvb on ebay, its about a milometer smaller in diameter than a Murphy bezel.


----------



## glg

New member arrived today ,
I cannot resist .


----------



## soopad00pa

Another Boris bezel here. Shipping took about 10 days.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I love my Tonneau










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## broct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vision009

Hi,

just added this Dave Murphy bezel I received in the mail yesterday to my 090 Vostok Amphibia. I think it really changes up the look and I am happy with the result.


----------



## isti

broct said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same nato? 
Did your Amphibia pass the diving test? I guess 10 ft. depth was not a challange for it.


----------



## Cabatisto

Just got them a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## broct

Yes, mine passed. 24 dives on the trip, and worked like a champ. Only dipped below 100ft (30m) on one of the dives. My camera somehow was focused on other things on the trip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford

Just got my first Russian watch. I have to say that I wasn't expecting much but I was still disappointed. That bracelet was just plain awful. Now that I've put it on a NATO it's vastly improved. Might have to find a NATO with some blue though. The crown and bezel are pretty bad too but not show stoppers. Runs about 1 minute slow per day.

I'm still happy with my purchase as I wanted a budget Russian watch for my international collection, but I might have to find something better later on. Probably won't get much wrist time.










Sent from a Galaxy S4 far far away...


----------



## starman69




----------



## Perdendosi

sduford said:


> Just got my first Russian watch. I have to say that I wasn't expecting much but I was still disappointed. That bracelet was just plain awful. Now that I've put it on a NATO it's vastly improved. Might have to find a NATO with some blue though. The crown and bezel are pretty bad too but not show stoppers. Runs about 1 minute slow per day.
> 
> I'm still happy with my purchase as I wanted a budget Russian watch for my international collection, but I might have to find something better later on. Probably won't get much wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S4 far far away...


Sorry to hear that you're disappointed...
For the crown, don't forget that its "wobble" isn't a sign of lack of quality, but actually a design feature to avoid undue stress on the keyless works and from the stem getting bent.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html

For the bracelet, yup. But we complain about the bracelets all the time. Interesting to note that many Soviet era watches didn't come with straps or bracelets at all -- you were expected to add them yourself. So I look at most modern Russian straps/bracelets as a "freebie," and don't care much about them. (The most modern Vostok Amphibian SE and Amfibia pieces have much better straps and bracelets)

Regarding the bezel, what is it that you don't like? The design? The fact that it's friction? If it's the former, there are many mod options. If it's the latter, well, that's just the way it's always been. (If it's either too loose or too tight, there are fairly easy ways of correcting it).

My Blue 090 (on a Portuguese cork strap) says hi, and hopes that it will grow on you! (If not, check out the Amphibian SE lines... better quality for just a few bucks more. They're not in stock at meranom.com for long, but you might be able to find them on the sales forum)


----------



## sduford

Thanks for the info Perdendosi. Yeah for the bezel it's mostly the fact that it is just friction. But that doesn't bother me too much as I don't plan to do any diving with it. I'll probably change it to a nicer design in the future but for now it's fine. 

The crown feels really cheap but now I understand why.

As for losing a minute a day, are these movements easy to adjust?


----------



## Arizone

sduford said:


> Thanks for the info Perdendosi. Yeah for the bezel it's mostly the fact that it is just Griffin. But that doesn't bother me too much and I don't plan to do any dining with it. I'll probably change it to a nicer design in the future but for now it's fine.
> 
> The crown feels really cheap but now I understand why.
> 
> As for losing a minute a day, are these movements ready to adjust?


Wear the watch for a while to give the movement a chance to settle in, as they say. Then after you can see if it's improperly regulated or defective.


----------



## BizzyC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

sduford said:


> As for losing a minute a day, are these movements easy to adjust?


Very easy, but you take the risk that you arent sealing it properly when you put the caseback back on. Some people say you should take it to a watchmaker so they can test WR after regulation, but personally I think all they would be doing is torqueing it back on really hard anyway, so you can do that yourself.

The standard amphibia arrow hands kill me, they look so cheap. I went with the SE for this reason.

Also highly recommend a Murphy bezel or one from Pers, a member here. Im going with a plain smooth bezel that I will beadblast to match my 090SE matte case, you could easily polish one to match yours. Or get one with an insert.


----------



## glg

The famous Steve zisou, finally came yesterday .


----------



## DirtyHarrie

glg said:


>


STEVE!!


----------



## nisse

regulated mine from +48 sek to hovering around zero biggest problem to me seem to be opening the case without scratches


----------



## mp34me

White 470...


----------



## JonS1967

abyr said:


> View attachment 1487360
> 
> 
> bezel from pers and watchadoo's bracelet


I have been thinking about a Watchadoo for quite some time for my modded 090Scuba Dude. Seeing this, abyr, makes me realize I need to get one soon! Great looking watch! Here's my modded 090.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

brandon\ said:


> Here's the bracelet from my 090.


Call me crazy but I sort of like the stock 090 bracelet. I have two 090s but one was bought as a case only (and I transplanted my Ministry Scuba Dude in it). I can't buy another stock bracelet because they aren't available as far as I know. I've decided to go with a Watchadoo (I know, night and day difference in quality over the stock 090 bracelet) but would rather not spend the money. If you get a new 090 and plan to trash the bracelet, please PM me first.

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## MacRipper




----------



## Cobia

Some really interesting watches guys, is there such thing as a large 44mm+ vostok black dial divers or are they all on the small side? cheers


----------



## timanthes

Cobia said:


> Some really interesting watches guys, is there such thing as a large 44mm+ vostok black dial divers or are they all on the small side? cheers


If i am not mistaken Vostok Turbina (that might still be available) are larger watches, when it comes to the diameter...and to the price as well.


----------



## Vision009

Just got my second Vostok, this one is the Ministry GoldenEye. I think it looked pretty good with the original strap but I didn't have the tools to fit it.









This is the same watch after I swapped out the strap for a leather PAM replacement.









Although I like the look of the original strap on the Ministry I do prefer the look of the PAM with the GoldenEye face.

You thoughts?


----------



## DirtyHarrie

MacRipper said:


>


How are the straps on these? They look good.


----------



## MacRipper

DirtyHarrie said:


> How are the straps on these? They look good.


The straps has good touch. It is the first I have not had to change anything.


----------



## mutantmoments

Yet another 090 case for me, I do fancy a 710 next time.


----------



## mutantmoments

And I got this little fella as well, I loved the ships wheel on the dial.


----------



## Ace McLoud

Not the best picture (to put it politely):










Can't get over how good my 710 Scuba Dude looks in person.


----------



## The Corner

But the cat is cute!


----------



## DerangedGoose

Just installed my clean bezel onto my 090SE. I will be beadblasting it to match the case finish soon. The scratch on the crystal is actually the protective film that I have left on for now:


----------



## jaykim

Am i spending too much money on this scuba dude ??!?!??

Hirsch hevea rubber strap and save murphy's bezel.....
I must be a Vostok addict.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus




----------



## KODZO




----------



## Mr_Skoog

Just got a new bezel for my amphibia 







Russian Pepsi


----------



## Nabucodonosorus Rex

My first one


----------



## trilanes

I wear this one today:










___________________________
<sent from Tapatalk / enviado desde Tapatalk>


----------



## Shockwave

My first keeper and first shared picture. 
Might be sacrilege that it's on a Timex Expedition strap, but it was supposed to be temporary until I found a NATO or other good one I liked. It has turned out to be really comfortable and I like that there is no extra flap of material. I digress, hope you like the watch.


----------



## starman69

Hello from Brussels (Belgium)


----------



## Retro-Z

New silver dial 090 on leather.


----------



## Lucible

My first Amphibia. :-!


----------



## invernomuto

Lucible said:


> My first Amphibia. :-!
> 
> View attachment 1518578


Very beautiful. 
This model is one of the best dial/case combo for an amphibia in my opinion. I have the orange one with a nato orange black strap.

Inviato da tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave

invernomuto said:


> Very beautiful.
> This model is one of the best dial/case combo for an amphibia in my opinion. I have the orange one with a nato orange black strap.
> 
> Inviato da tapatalk


The orange one is very nice, I have seen some great mod's with them. I am surprised there were not more of these dial's shown off.


----------



## JonS1967

I agree. I really like this dial family and am also surprised not to see more of them. Sadly, mine was a casualty to water last summer. I'm still not sure why it leaked in the pool on that fateful day. Here she was in all her glory before the incident. Perhaps some day I'll replace her. 














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

JonS1967 said:


> I agree. I really like this dial family and am also surprised not to see more of them. Sadly, mine was a casualty to water last summer. I'm still not sure why it leaked in the pool on that fateful day. Here she was in all her glory before the incident. Perhaps some day I'll replace her.
> View attachment 1519464
> View attachment 1519466
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


an *Amphibia Fifty-Fathoms* hehe.. good jobs looks great


----------



## Shockwave

JonS1967 said:


> I agree. I really like this dial family and am also surprised not to see more of them. Sadly, mine was a casualty to water last summer. I'm still not sure why it leaked in the pool on that fateful day. Here she was in all her glory before the incident. Perhaps some day I'll replace her.
> View attachment 1519464
> View attachment 1519466
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you think the custom bezel had anything to do with it? I was going to order another and mod it out, but am worried about it loosing it's water resistance.


----------



## Arizone

Shockwave said:


> Do you think the custom bezel had anything to do with it? I was going to order another and mod it out, but am worried about it loosing it's water resistance.


The bezel should play no part in it.


----------



## JonS1967

Arizone said:


> The bezel should play no part in it.


I agree with Arizone, the bezel shouldn't have had anything to do with water getting in. Except it is possible that I failed to fully screw down the crown because the bezel slightly interferes (hangs over) with the crown on the Ministry case. I now have this very same bezel on my 090 and it does not interfere with the crown. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150

Been wanting to replace my old bezel insert..decided to do a ceramic bezel


----------



## Velorum

Greetings

My first post on here and this thread seems like a good place to start as I have been a Vostok fan for 20+ years now. I own a number of Amphibias, this is my current favourite - fitted with a Murphy plain bezel.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## geezerbutler

My Amphibia on a blue rubber strap:


----------



## Don Logan

zumzum5150 said:


> Been wanting to replace my old bezel insert..decided to do a ceramic bezel


Dremmel to the inner ring of the insert? Or is there a ceramic insert that fits?


----------



## Yarl

My Amphy with white bezel
Got it yesterday as a present, IMHO Latest eghties, 2409 cal, antimagnetic. Looks like in-between model from classic to SE.


----------



## Girolamo

Missions Boctok 5-6 and sailcloth strap

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## meranom

In Turkey


----------



## Luis965

meranom said:


> In Turkey
> 
> View attachment 1523756
> View attachment 1523753
> View attachment 1523754
> View attachment 1523755


Nice photos.

Please go home and get some more SE for us!!!


----------



## Velorum

Lol965 said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> Please go home and get some more SE for us!!!


Yes, it looks great - much better on a NATO in my view


----------



## Don Logan

Lol965 said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> Please go home and get some more SE for us!!!


SOOOOO, is this your way of telling us that soon SE bezels with the black insert will be availible to buy separately?

;-)


----------



## stubborn_beast

Just got my 090 from Meranom after a loooong wait. This is my first chunky, tounneau style Amphibian, and I like it. Here it is on brown Maratac nylon and on a dirt cheap mesh from eBay. I'm really liking the mesh.


----------



## invernomuto

My amphibia with a blue and white nato










Inviato da tapatalk


----------



## Velorum

I just finished taking the chrome off an old bezel the other day - popped it one of the 420's to see how it looked. Prefer it to the original finish but S/S is way better. A fun (and cost free!) exercise....


----------



## Mcb2007

Velorum said:


> I just finished taking the chrome off an old bezel the other day - popped it one of the 420's to see how it looked. Prefer it to the original finish but S/S is way better. A fun (and cost free!) exercise....


I agree looks better with the plain bezel it came on, worth a try though


----------



## JonS1967

meranom said:


> In Turkey
> 
> View attachment 1523756
> View attachment 1523753
> View attachment 1523754
> View attachment 1523755


This bezel looks awesome with this 090! I sure wish this bezel was available so I could put it on my 090.:-!


----------



## Don Logan

Don Logan said:


> SOOOOO, is this your way of telling us that soon SE bezels with the black insert will be availible to buy separately?





JonS1967 said:


> This bezel looks awesome with this 090! I sure wish this bezel was available so I could put it on my 090.:-!


Well that settles it! This is obvious proof of OVERWHELMING DEMAND!.......

So I guess the bezels will be available for sale in what? An hour or two?This evening? Soon?.......please?

;-)


----------



## Don Logan

Found this on an old digital camera I didn't even know I owned. I am guessing the pic is from January of 2012 or 2013


----------



## JonS1967

Maybe I need to start a new thread!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoothsweephand

I put an old compass bezel on this uncommon model.


----------



## fliegerm

My workhorse


----------



## Velorum

Another one of my 420's - this time fitted with a 'Boris' bezel


----------



## batman1345

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## koulukatu

Hi there, has anyone of You replaced bezel (and insert) for this Vostok model? Would like to see some photos!


----------



## jacklake

koulukatu said:


> Hi there, has anyone of You replaced bezel (and insert) for this Vostok model? Would like to see some photos!
> 
> View attachment 1536375


Just browse through this thread, there are a lot pictures of this model of Amphibia with different bezels. Well maybe not with the same dial, but it's worth to see the pictures.


----------



## trilanes

I like it more and more every day.









___________________________
<sent from Tapatalk / enviado desde Tapatalk>


----------



## Vodalex




----------



## richie392

The tank of the tanks. This is an interesting Amphibia, it's rare case type, CCCP marked dial, the antimagnetic protection which is embedded in the back. Normally I saw this with two separate parts. The movement is marked RUS so I think this is an early russian Amphibia with use of some left over CCCP parts.


----------



## Don Logan

koulukatu said:


> Hi there, has anyone of You replaced bezel (and insert) for this Vostok model? Would like to see some photos!
> 
> View attachment 1536375


Here's my 090 version with a murphy bezel and a Dagaz Black/blue, found here Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## krishnapur

I picked this up on the 'Bay the other day and decided to make it look a bit more fun for the summer.

I call it "The Springbok".

How it looked









A quick polish of the crystal, stripped compass bezel and a green and yellow nato - really difficult to find one to match the dial - it looks a bit better in the flesh









Wrist Shot! Hopefully the bezel will get a bit darker with time. I covered it in Mr Muscle oven cleaner for about half an hour.


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece...









Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2




----------



## Martins.




----------



## Velorum

krishnapur said:


> Wrist Shot! Hopefully the bezel will get a bit darker with time. I covered it in Mr Muscle oven cleaner for about half an hour.
> 
> View attachment 1539067


On the bezel that I stripped I soaked it in vinegar and salt for a couple of hours and then placed it in the oven at 200c for about 20 minutes which seemed to speed up the darkening process


----------



## Velorum

Velorum said:


> Greetings
> 
> My first post on here and this thread seems like a good place to start as I have been a Vostok fan for 20+ years now. I own a number of Amphibias, this is my current favourite - fitted with a Murphy plain bezel.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian


Ive been playing around with the original bracelet that came with this today. Hardly the highest quality but once sized it doesnt feel that bad. The thing that really put me off this was the very shiny finish. I spent some time toning things down with some fine wire wool and it looks much better in my opinion


----------



## JonS1967

Seeing Pato Sentado's post Vostok Amphibian SuperKontiki reminded me how much I loved my 710 cased Scuba Dude. So, I removed him from this 090 case








... and put him back in his original 710 home and put on my shark mesh.





















I'm very happy. It's nice to be able to easily change up a watch to give it new life. Thanks for the inspiration, Pato Sentado! Your SuperKontiki Amphibian turned out awesome!


----------



## bustercat

Thanks meranom.

Loving this thing, especially on this old strap. Looks like it came off an old sub from the Baltic Sea.


----------



## ecalzo

new 090 with pers bezel .. for a friend..


----------



## batman1345

Guys help!! What case will fit a female hand? 090, 710, 420, 100, 110 or 060?


----------



## mxm

Just realized I posted a reply without quote.
The new post is a little ahead.


----------



## Camguy




----------



## mxm

batman1345 said:


> Guys help!! What case will fit a female hand? 090, 710, 420, 100, 110 or 060?


Although not by much, I understand the 420 case is smaller than the others.
But I wouldn't give it a lot of thought, now that women are using men's watches all the time.


----------



## Mr_Skoog

The modding continues, new mesh bracelet


----------



## Don Logan

Murphy VS Boris HIGH TOP EDITION

Boris


----------



## Don Logan

Murphy 1060


----------



## rolandsoreal

Waiting for the next batch of Murphy bezels...


----------



## Camguy

Put it on a Benetto Cinturini.


----------



## JonS1967

Don Logan said:


> Murphy 1060


Am I missing something here? It looks as if this Murphy bezel doesn't have an insert. Or is it just a different bezel from Dave? It looks thicker around the bottom outside edge than mine. Very nice regardless!

Just answered my own question by going to Dave's site. I didn't realize he made a new bezel for the 090, 100 & 110. Very cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ufbot

Here's mine, just arrived in the mail today from Zenitar on Ebay. Sweet little thing!


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## MacRipper




----------



## ufbot

managed to get that elusive lume shot, it doesn't exactly light up the room! ended up w a 25 second shutter and ISO400 and this is what it turned out like. well, you can really see my shutter time from the trace of the lume on the second hand...


----------



## mrwomble

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 1550056


That blue bezel really matches nicely. Is that a Boris bezel?

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Tapatalk HD


----------



## trilanes

ufbot said:


> managed to get that elusive lume shot, it doesn't exactly light up the room! ended up w a 25 second shutter and ISO400 and this is what it turned out like. well, you can really see my shutter time from the trace of the lume on the second hand...
> View attachment 1550184


I like this photo, it is funny to play with light, and time 

___________________________
<sent from Tapatalk / enviado desde Tapatalk>


----------



## ufbot

thnks, trilanes! more photos will come!


----------



## rain dog

My Amphibia family:


----------



## talete76

I've never seen that radioroom before! Too nice! If you want please tell me more about 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ufbot

flyfishing with the amphibia on a light brown leather nato this weekend!


----------



## rain dog

talete76 said:


> I've never seen that radioroom before! Too nice! If you want please tell me more about


Do you mean mine? If so, thanks! It's a recent purchase from Meranom, the 710SE. There are still some available, in other colors too, and the price is good! I believe that dial is also available in at least one other case, the 420.

I like my other Amphibias, but my favorite by far is the new Radio Room. Might as well post another photo:


----------



## ed delr

My Amphibia saying Hello


----------



## ed delr

ooops sorry wrong post


----------



## ed delr

ufbot said:


> managed to get that elusive lume shot, it doesn't exactly light up the room! ended up w a 25 second shutter and ISO400 and this is what it turned out like. well, you can really see my shutter time from the trace of the lume on the second hand...
> View attachment 1550184


Great shot. Love the second hand lume movement. If you don't mind, may I have details like lens opening and lens used. also light source. Photography is my hobby. Thanks


----------



## ufbot

ed delr said:


> Great shot. Love the second hand lume movement. If you don't mind, may I have details like lens opening and lens used. also light source. Photography is my hobby. Thanks


Sure thing: The only light source except the lume itself was a slightly open door to the next room where the lights were on. Used the Nikon D610 with a Nikon 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5 with an opening of f/4.5 at 85mm, 25 second shutter time.


----------



## ed delr

ufbot said:


> Sure thing: The only light source except the lume itself was a slightly open door to the next room where the lights were on. Used the Nikon D610 with a Nikon 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5 with an opening of f/4.5 at 85mm, 25 second shutter time.


Hi Ufbot
Thank you very much. As you said Lume shots are always tricky and I will add your setting to my arsenal of how to take lume shots. I use a canon but Luckily i have a very similar lens, the 24-70. I just have to operate at the longest focal length 70mm which is sligthly shy of your 80mm.
Thank you very much for sharing.
warm regards.
Ed


----------



## Vision009

This is was the first Vostock that I purchased. I had originally changed the strap to a Bond Nato and later replaced the bezel with this Murphy one. I have now replaced the Bond Nato with a polished stainless steel "Engineer" style bracelet. I think it gives the watch a vintage "high-end" look. I was thinking about replacing this bracelet with a brushed steel Engineer II from Strapcode to give it a more "toolish" look. What are your thoughts?


----------



## talete76

rain dog said:


> Do you mean mine? If so, thanks! It's a recent purchase from Meranom, the 710SE. There are still some available, in other colors too, and the price is good! I believe that dial is also available in at least one other case, the 420.


Thank you for your fast reply, I took a look on meranom and found new interesting models! 
Thank you a lot, have a nice day!


----------



## Jake the Mess

Scuba dude training hard for upcoming summer vacations in Greece


----------



## Thunderdaddy

mrwomble said:


> That blue bezel really matches nicely. Is that a Boris bezel?
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Tapatalk HD


Sorry for the radio silence-- been offline a while. Boris-from-Ebay bezel, aluminum submariner insert with nice, large Pip.


----------



## JonS1967

Thunderdaddy said:


> Sorry for the radio silence-- been offline a while. Boris-from-Ebay bezel, aluminum submariner insert with nice, large Pip.


Where did you source the submariner insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxm

JonS1967 said:


> Where did you source the submariner insert?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a good source:

sub bezel

They have different colors and combinations.
I've bought two from them. Good quality and good price.


----------



## JonS1967

mxm said:


> Here's a good source:
> 
> sub bezel
> 
> They have different colors and combinations.
> I've bought two from them. Good quality and good price.


Awesome! Thanks so much. I'll check it out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ufbot

Put the Amphibia on a Rhino leather strap from cheapest nato straps today. Think it works?


----------



## sq100

ufbot said:


> Put the Amphibia on a Rhino leather strap from cheapest nato straps today. Think it works?


It's got my vote :-!


----------



## ufbot

Cool. I think dark brown leather is usually a good match for a blue dial. My new favorite for this one. Plus the navy nato on warm days.


----------



## geodesigner

Hello folks! New member, longtime lurker with a newfound Amphibia passion. I showed this in the Amphibia SE thread, but thought I should show off my Amphibia here too  it's a 710 Special Edition from Meranom.
































































Cheers!

Thiago


----------



## REDSWAN13




----------



## imlying

Arrived two days ago, and I'm smitten (sort of)...Just waiting on getting the glass caseback, new bracelet, and Mr. Murphy's next batch of bezels, and maybe a few other add-ons/mods.


----------



## Ant29

Just got it in the other day.


----------



## LeonidMiroshnik

My amphibians.


----------



## isti

LeonidMiroshnik said:


> My amphibians.
> View attachment 1564678


Have you tried your 710SE with the clean bezel?
I'm going try that with mine but I'm still waiting for my clean bezel to arrive.

What's about the bezel at the top right corner? I haven't seen that style yet.


----------



## marko14




----------



## mutantmoments




----------



## RustyNutsMGs

I just finished going through about half of the pages on this thread, and there are some fantastic watches and great photography.
This is my first post, but not my first Amphibia. 
I've been wearing Amphibias since the early 1990s. I'm also a Seiko nut.

This particular watch is something I recently assembled using the case from one of my first Amphibias, originally with a green KGB dial. 
The movement died ages ago, and I recently decided to create a "Frankenwatch" with new parts I purchased from Zenitar - a new movement, dial, and compass bezel. The hands were on my original KGB Amphibia (really!).
I think the combination looks great (if I do say so myself), including the plain hands. To complete the military look, I've ordered an olive green canvas watch strap (two-piece, not Nato). The SS bracelet on there now is a cheap place holder.









I have several more Amphibia similarly modified that I'll post in the future. I'm also interested in the custom bezels I've seen posted in this thread... I see more purchases in my future!


----------



## JonS1967

mutantmoments said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## LeonidMiroshnik

[QUOTE = Isti; 8097561]? Вы пробовали свой 710SE с чистой панели 
. Я собираюсь попробовать, что с моим, но я все еще жду своего чистого панели прибыть Что о панели в верхнем правом углу? Я не видел, что стиль еще. [/ QUOTE]

I did not try to clean the bezel ... in the upper right corner of the bezel Pers184 production, it is on this forum ... (Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Альбом pers184: БЕЗЕЛЬ НА АМФИБИЮ)


----------



## talete76

This is mine..clean simple design...suitable for every moment in daily life!








Inviato dal mio GT-I9100P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

That bezel looks super with the black scuba dude!


----------



## talete76

Thank you! I liked it at first sight 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

Here's another "resuscitated" Amphibia. Originally purchased used in the late 1990s with a military artillery dial. I picked it up cheap, but never wore it because of the dial, and the plating on the bezel was flaking.
Here it is, redialed in orange with a new bezel. Again, the cheap SS bracelet is a placeholder. I have a black perforated leather band with orange accents on order for it. 








What do you think about the dial/bezel combination? I can't decide, I think it might look better with a Murphy bezel & black Seiko insert.

-Mike


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

Here's my military dial Amphibia with the new OD Green canvas strap.









The bad news is that I managed to drop this and now the hands flop around when I shake the watch. o| Any thoughts on how to fix that? (Edit: Never mind, the hands were just loose.)


----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## 3009972

I kinda like what mine is turning out to be so far. Still gotta change the date wheel and awaiting a BoR Yobokies bracelet .











RustyNutsMGs said:


> Here's another "resuscitated" Amphibia. Originally purchased used in the late 1990s with a military artillery dial. I picked it up cheap, but never wore it because of the dial, and the plating on the bezel was flaking.
> Here it is, redialed in orange with a new bezel. Again, the cheap SS bracelet is a placeholder. I have a black perforated leather band with orange accents on order for it.
> View attachment 1565956
> 
> 
> What do you think about the dial/bezel combination? I can't decide, I think it might look better with a Murphy bezel & black Seiko insert.
> 
> -Mike


----------



## smoothsweephand

420 case with a classic dial. $26.50 Ebay shipped. Crystal was scuffed, used PolyWatch and mounted on leather NATO.
At Starbucks in Dana Point CA.


----------



## MacRipper




----------



## RustyNutsMGs

Wow! I like that. I thought I'd like the black-outlined hands on mine, but they don't really go with the dial. Those paddle hands on yours look great, and so does the bezel. Where might I find hands like that and a similar bezel? I'd like to find one with a tachymetre scale on it.

-Mike


----------



## JonS1967

At the pool with my 090. ￼Happy Friday everyone!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

My 420 on Nato... received a few days ago...


----------



## JonS1967

Warning!! Keep your Amphibias in separate watch boxes. They have a funny way of multiplying!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talete76

3009972 said:


> I kinda like what mine is turning out to be so far. Still gotta change the date wheel and awaiting a BoR Yobokies bracelet .
> 
> View attachment 1567193


That's the sample I saw and wanted to suggest to Mike who is searching for ideas for his _"resuscitated" Amphibia!
I really like this combination dial/bezel, really a good choice!_


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

And a 60 black scuba dude... with original bracelet...


----------



## 3009972

It's an Amphibian SE 100. Took out the dial and bezel and replaced them with a dial I ordered from Meranom and the bezel from Yobokies.

The colour of the seconds hand is exactly the same as the orange/red on the insert.

I will post another picture when I change the date wheel and with the bracelet I ordered for it.


----------



## koulukatu

Some slightly modded Amphibias. 













Just returned from Estonia trip and had 710916 waiting for me at my local post office. Replaced the original strap with orange zulu and bezel + insert with the one bought from boris_gvb at eBay.

The beer is bought from Pärnu, Estonia. I guess it is Russian?


----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## andrewlogan1987

My new and first amphibia with brown 2 piece nato. Will swap out the bezel once it arrives from Matt Brace!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## soviet

It's been a while I didn't show you a Russian watch, so a worn example of Amphibias.


----------



## Anton Lipovskoy

Skickas från min iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy




----------



## trilanes

This week I was wearing this one. Very happy with it:










___________________________
<sent from Tapatalk / enviado desde Tapatalk>


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece...
My vostok diver...
It's awesome... Isn't it?


----------



## JonS1967

The Dude in a 100 case this morning. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## gekos

My almost 1967...


----------



## JonS1967

gekos said:


> My almost 1967...
> View attachment 1576669
> 
> View attachment 1576670
> 
> View attachment 1576672
> 
> View attachment 1576673
> 
> View attachment 1576675


Awesome job! Did you brush the case yourself?


----------



## gekos

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome job! Did you brush the case yourself?


Yes but did not managed to take good pictures. The top of the case is radial brushed.


----------



## JonS1967

Very cool! Nice work.


----------



## bustercat

With m watches beZel and countdown insert


----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## RustyNutsMGs

New strap for my resuscitated Amphibia. Looks so much better without the generic stainless steel band.









In the mail: 
. New hands to replace the Komandirskie hands on this watch.
. New 1967-design Amphibia with the blue 12-3-6-9 dial. 
. Two CCCP 2209 Amphibias
. Two 420-case 1990s Amphibia autos
. Mesh bracelet
I've got to cut down for a while before the wife goes mad. I've already resorted to keeping half of my collection at work so she won't catch on!


----------



## jurgensonovic

My Amphibia on new mesh:


----------



## IntendedEffect

One more for the "what a difference a strap makes" pile: I just switched this dude off of a mesh bracelet, and OH MY GOD DID YOU REALIZE THIS WATCH WAS BLUE?!


----------



## sidney004

My new A1703S. I got it thru Favinov on ebay. Very fast delivery. The date is at 4:30.


----------



## Arizone




----------



## JonS1967

jurgensonovic said:


> My Amphibia on new mesh:


That looks hot! Is the lug width 18mm on this watch?


----------



## Arizone

JonS1967 said:


> That looks hot! Is the lug width 18mm on this watch?


Should be.


----------



## jurgensonovic

JonS1967 said:


> That looks hot! Is the lug width 18mm on this watch?


Thnx! Yes, width is 18mm.


----------



## gekos




----------



## jmreynolds

420 in black


----------



## Fatboi_ET

My first Vostok!


----------



## mp34me




----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## Tiger2Lover

Very nice watch. Nice to see leather straps. Please post more photos if you can. Thank you.


----------



## Tiger2Lover

Great watches and they make you happy too!


----------



## watchik

My Vostok Amphibian collection so far... I have another one coming in few days. Will post pics once I get it.


----------



## Arizone

Interesting dial. Is this new?









Амфибия 100652 - "Магазин часов Komandirskie.com"
Russian Amphibian VOSTOK 2416B Auto Watch 200M Diver Model 100652 New | eBay


----------



## BizzyC

My first Vostok...still love this guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

So i got my new bezel from forum member Matt Brace. It looks great the only issue is I buggered the spring putting it on and now it wont rotate any suggestions? is there any where can i get a new spring?









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

You most likely don't need a new spring you most likely need to tweak it back into shape. The springs are a pain and require patience to bend back into the right position. It's best to have another one that works well to use as a reference guide.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

JonS1967 said:


> You most likely don't need a new spring you most likely need to tweak it back into shape. The springs are a pain and require patience to bend back into the right position. It's best to have another one that works well to use as a reference guide.


Thanks but i have bent it quite badly so i may need to get a new one or get a new amphibia for spares. I'll take it off tomorrow and have another go with the wire.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtnumber9

My first amphibia arrived this morning from zenitar. Thankfully i didnt have to wind back and forth too much to adjust the date. Watch is great!


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Ha ha! I fixed my bezel wire and now it rotates! Im so glad as having it stuck upside down was driving me mad. Jenson approves as well 









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Ha ha! I fixed my bezel wire and now it rotates! Im so glad as having it stuck upside down was driving me mad. Jenson approves as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Nice! It's awfully satisfying when you fix it yourself. 
Cheers,
Jon


----------



## andrewlogan1987

JonS1967 said:


> Nice! It's awfully satisfying when you fix it yourself.
> Cheers,
> Jon


Yeah thanks it was a great feeling

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mutantmoments

Yes, its a new face, can't decide if I like or not.


----------



## hantms

Aight.. completely stock, but it's new for me (arrived yesterday) so I'll post a pic anyway. And I'm happy I went with the polished case.. I just like the bling, and wasn't disappointed.

Even though I must have looked at hundreds of pictures of 090 cases I was still happily surprised it looks so much more 'square' in the flesh. I imagined it would be narrower compared to the height. But it's just a nice chunky slab of metal!

Also the bracelet it comes with is a lot more okay than I thought. I'll go shop for a funky strap next week but had the size adjusted at a watch shop today (did it for free even though it was quite a bit of work hammering out a couple segments) and I like the look of it, and pretty good for the price.


----------



## JonS1967

hantms said:


> Aight.. completely stock, but it's new for me (arrived yesterday) so I'll post a pic anyway. And I'm happy I went with the polished case.. I just like the bling, and wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Even though I must have looked at hundreds of pictures of 090 cases I was still happily surprised it looks so much more 'square' in the flesh. I imagined it would be narrower compared to the height. But it's just a nice chunky slab of metal!
> 
> Also the bracelet it comes with is a lot more okay than I thought. I'll go shop for a funky strap next week but had the size adjusted at a watch shop today (did it for free even though it was quite a bit of work hammering out a couple segments) and I like the look of it, and pretty good for the price.
> 
> View attachment 1590459


Congrats! I have the same watch and the only thing I have done to it is brush the case. They look phenomenal stock! I even kept the original bracelet for quite a while. I recently replaced my bracelet with a solid link version that looks very similar. When I don't wear it for a while I am always so pleased when I put it on again. It's just a great-looking watch! Enjoy yours in good health!


----------



## Dront

An iconic PChZ Raketa-amphibian outdoor.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

This is my 420 amphibia after a bezel swap with a kommandirskie 43 serie

I found it fits the amphibia better than the K...


----------



## deucalion




----------



## rikk727

2 Russians dropped by today.


----------



## smoothsweephand

Different look!


----------



## Ham2




----------



## mp34me

Old fibby..


----------



## LaMusette

Enjoying the old style Amphibia today, on a new military style band. Ugly, but comfy.

Running smoothly at around -80s / per day, which suits me just fine, because I am running a little slow myself today.

Works for me


----------



## JonS1967

Just put this Oyster bracelet on my new Soviet Amphibia. Will size it up after work.


----------



## bustercat

Dropped a Bluedude into a ministry case with shark mesh band and an m_watches sub bezel. Have been playing with the timing and closing in on under 5 seconds per day.

After making a new tension wire out of 0.20inch guitar string, the bezel is now is tight enough to dive in as a backup. Hard to wear anything else at the moment.


----------



## hantms

I have a better image of the watch, and a better image of the girls. Please confirm your WIS status by requesting the former, not the latter.


----------



## dutchassasin

hantms said:


> I have a better image of the watch, and a better image of the girls. Please confirm your WIS status by requesting the former, not the latter.


Wait a second, there is a watch in this picture? I only saw the girls


----------



## rikk727

Scuba Dude on a cheap tan strap.


----------



## marathonna




----------



## marathonna

I love this one...ordered 2 of them..
Here is mine for dailey work...


----------



## batman1345

marathonna said:


> I love this one...ordered 2 of them..
> Here is mine for dailey work...
> 
> View attachment 1598659


Ooooooo big strap... Very nice


----------



## BizzyC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone




----------



## hantms

Happy to see my dude arrive..!

But.. it's the 17th of the month today and of course it arrived with the date showing 19th.. that's a lot of rolling forward. Unless I can bring myself to not wear it for two days..

Or my wife actually, as this one is supposed to be for her. The larger watch size fashion is a blessing when it comes to women, as you can legitimately pretend you're buying a watch for your significant other.


----------



## Ham2

tease


----------



## JonS1967

Soviet Amphibia








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rikk727

My wife swiped my Scuba Dude.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vision009

This has to be my favorite of all my Vostoks and is always in high rotation for daily wear. I have swapped out the band for the third time, replacing an engineer II style bracelet with this Horween leather strap. I think of all the options I have had so far on this watch, this is the best that suits its classic and timeless face.

From the front:









And from the rear:


----------



## Boenna_69

My first russian arrived yesterday!


----------



## watchloco




----------



## LaMusette

The 090 never ceases to impress - its a Truly Great Watch, and will be a timeless classic for years to come.

I particularly like the way that you have matched the band to the bikini colour of the preferred Thai Bar Girl. That shows a goodly combination of discerning taste, spontaneity, and careful planning. Well done on all counts 



hantms said:


> I have a better image of the watch, and a better image of the girls. Please confirm your WIS status by requesting the former, not the latter.
> 
> View attachment 1597684


----------



## Martins.




----------



## hantms

New arrival from Lithuania.. Old 2209 Phibby, looking good!


----------



## REDSWAN13

S.E.100 on Llandudno beach North Wales, I didn't go in any deeper than my knees it was too cold!


----------



## MACHENE.Tech




----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## Shockwave

My first mod. Switched out the stock bezel for a rally bezel and a red silicone strap. It is a bit of a throwback to the late Greg Moore and his helmet. The red strap because as Greg used to say "Red gloves rule."


----------



## Erwandy

And so I jumped ship from Seiko to Vostok this year. Loving them. My daily amphibias with some minor updgrade/mod:















With Strapcode Super Engineer II 22mm & 1967 Bezel








With HDT 22mm Calfskin Strap & 1967 Bezel. Getting a 5mm thick strap for this one soon


----------



## unwatched

For those of you with an original Amphibia mesh bracelet - how is it? Decent quality?


----------



## 3009972

unwatched said:


> For those of you with an original Amphibia mesh bracelet - how is it? Decent quality?


Only wear mine with the Mesh Bracelet. If it't not included, I buy one to switch it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms

REDSWAN13 said:


> S.E.100 on Llandudno beach North Wales, I didn't go in any deeper than my knees it was too cold!


LOL.. I was actually at a beach with significantly warmer water last week, but... I had just put my Amphibia on a fancy leather strap that I didn't think would appreciate getting wet. So while I gained an awesome looking watch, I actually lost some amphibbiness in the process. :/

At least I also now got the Scuba Dude which I'll keep on a utilitarian strap.


----------



## REDSWAN13

hantms said:


> LOL.. I was actually at a beach with significantly warmer water last week, but... I had just put my Amphibia on a fancy leather strap that I didn't think would appreciate getting wet. So while I gained an awesome looking watch, I actually lost some amphibbiness in the process. :/
> 
> At least I also now got the Scuba Dude which I'll keep on a utilitarian strap.


It was cold mate & while I only had a paddle my Amphibia went all the way under no problem.


----------



## Gicek007

My new Vostok with a new bezel & strap. Now is working some -9 sec/day. It is a good watch for 72€. 
Very well build (for the 60's & 70's and for the amount paid). I think it was difficult for the Swiss watch industry to be better back then.


----------



## martinz




----------



## 340pd




----------



## 340pd




----------



## 340pd




----------



## 340pd




----------



## 340pd




----------



## 340pd

ecalzo said:


> new 090 with pers bezel .. for a friend..
> 
> View attachment 1545323
> 
> 
> View attachment 1545325


Where did you get this bezel? I been waiting for a Murphy, but still out of stock.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Jake the Mess

Why are you punching that poor kid? 

ScubaDude made it to Greece.


----------



## sotroof

Just touched up my scuba dude a lil.


----------



## marathonna

very nice...


----------



## 340pd

jacklake said:


> Well, maybe You could try with black strap.
> Dial and bezel are perfect in my opinion.


Go with a black rally strap


----------



## 340pd

Nice mod


----------



## 340pd

Nice strap combo


----------



## 340pd

I love this! I Have the same watch…What's the best way to strip these bezels?

Cheers


----------



## 340pd

I love this strap!!! Where can I get one?


----------



## 340pd

Nice Eotech….PRI tube?


----------



## 340pd

Where can I get one of these straps?!?


----------



## 340pd

A couple of bezels I picked up on ebay. Not the best fit, but you get the idea&#8230;.Waiting to hear from peers for better fitting bezels. I also ordered from Boris on ebay and also ordered inserts from Dagaz. I want to do these mods next:








Cheers!


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece...
My 710 mod...


----------



## 340pd

Picked up these three while in Berlin


----------



## 340pd

*I LOVE THIS THREAD! *


----------



## soviet

An uncommon dial.


----------



## marathonna

Came in today, but hade to change the bracelet because they put on the wrong bracelet wich did not belong on this watch...( I already send an angry mail to them)...


----------



## 340pd

sotroof said:


> Just touched up my scuba dude a lil.


Never seen this dial on a Scuba Dude&#8230;.Where did you get it? Is it new?


----------



## 340pd

Anyone know the best way to change the second hand on one of these? Why they would put an orange second hand against an orange dial is beyond me. Maranom 090 SE


----------



## JonS1967

Starting off the day with my newly modded SE.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna

Number 2 of 3...

























Love the simplicity of this one...


----------



## 340pd

Love the SE...I have the same one. Who's bezel did you use?


----------



## Dapper




----------



## JonS1967

Dapper said:


>


Very clean. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dapper

JonS1967 said:


> Very clean. Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, much appreciated :-! Murphy bezel on this one.


----------



## invernomuto

My favorite one! The 090 case is very beautiful!










Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## isti

New combo (mesh + clean bezel):


----------



## bustercat

340pd said:


> View attachment 1614927
> View attachment 1614928
> 
> 
> A couple of bezels I picked up on ebay. Not the best fit, but you get the idea&#8230;.Waiting to hear from peers for better fitting bezels. I also ordered from Boris on ebay and also ordered inserts from Dagaz. I want to do these mods next:
> View attachment 1614931
> 
> 
> Cheers!


try a 0.20inch guitar string from any music store instead of a vostok bezel wire in these. I did, and they went from being too loose to being a perfect fit.


----------



## bustercat

SE dropped into an 090 with Boris bezel


----------



## 340pd

bustercat said:


> try a 0.20inch guitar string from any music store instead of a vostok bezel wire in these. I did, and they went from being too loose to being a perfect fit.


Hey thanks! I read on another Vostok blog that instrument wire works well so I'll give it a shot. Is it a pain bending them just right? Nice pair you have with the Boris bezels&#8230;..I have two on the way&#8230;.putting them on a 710 and a 420. Thanks again for the tip Cheers!


----------



## 340pd

bustercat said:


> SE dropped into an 090 with Boris bezel


SWEET!


----------



## JonS1967

bustercat said:


> try a 0.20inch guitar string from any music store instead of a vostok bezel wire in these. I did, and they went from being too loose to being a perfect fit.


Wow! Great idea. Do you have to bend the guitar string like the original wire? Or do you just wrap it around the inside of the bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timanthes




----------



## marathonna

Number 3 of 3 and a new SE on mesh..
Both Stock...

































































Love them..


----------



## 340pd




----------



## 340pd

marathonna said:


> Number 3 of 3 and a new SE on mesh..
> Both Stock...
> 
> View attachment 1619228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619229
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619230
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619231
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619232
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619234
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619235
> 
> 
> View attachment 1619236
> 
> 
> Love them..


I have three of the 090 SE and I really like them too. The orange dial really pops  The mesh bracelets that come on them are surprisingly comfortable and look great in IMO


----------



## 340pd

timanthes said:


> View attachment 1619210


GREAT SHOT AND AWESOME VID! The strap is a perfect fit&#8230;.Where did you get it?


----------



## 340pd

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Great idea. Do you have to bend the guitar string like the original wire? Or do you just wrap it around the inside of the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey take a look at this link. There is some pretty good info on that topic. Cheers Vostok Amphibia Bezel Replacement - webWatchWorld


----------



## 340pd

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Great idea. Do you have to bend the guitar string like the original wire? Or do you just wrap it around the inside of the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is another tip from Dave Murphy WUS https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/replacement-wire-spring-vostok-bezel-829582.html


----------



## JonS1967

340pd said:


> Here is another tip from Dave Murphy WUS https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/replacement-wire-spring-vostok-bezel-829582.html


Thanks! I'll check them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

Has anyone scene this yet? Thoughts?


----------



## bustercat

^^ mine is posted a few pages back. 
I love it. Want a blue one, too!


----------



## 340pd

bustercat said:


> ^^ mine is posted a few pages back.
> I love it. Want a blue one, too!


I contacted Meranom and they said they weren't available yet. Where did you get yours?


----------



## bustercat

I snagged mine directly when they showed the prototypes on their facebook site.

Though not sure how they could improve it, same accuracy and finish as any of their other SEs.


----------



## 340pd

bustercat said:


> I snagged mine directly when they showed the prototypes on their facebook site.
> 
> Though not sure how they could improve it, same accuracy and finish as any of their other SEs.


Wow that stuff disappears fast! Yea I'm sure it's the same movement&#8230;.I just like the dial design. I'm an addict anyway


----------



## Don Logan

Speaking of obsession, I too have a Amphibia based obsession. Mine is simply trying to show the world the true color of this "_GREEN_" Scuba Dude...

BEHOLD...
















THe two odd wrist shots above are the closest I can get to how it appears in most non direct light, which does represent as a near kelly green, similar to the color of the bezel insert.

BUT, point almost any source of light at it...



It becomes Teal, almost a near blue. God I love this watch. You almost never hear about the often outstanding job Vostok does on it's dials. It really is unfair and a shame. Get ahold of one of those Neptune's from the past 10 years or so for a perfect example of what I am referring too.

In the mean time...


_Strap(s): IW Suisse GT3 Silicon Rally Strap w/green stitch & Redroosteruk(Ebay store) 3 stripe NATO.
Bezel: Murphy
_


----------



## 340pd

Nice combo my friend. I know what you mean. Vostoks are difficult to photograph. The dials are so brilliantly clad. Murphy bezels are next to impossible to acquire. Nice pics , nice watch


----------



## timanthes

340pd said:


> GREAT SHOT AND AWESOME VID! The strap is a perfect fit&#8230;.Where did you get it?


Thank you!!!!!!

The strap came from this shop: eBay: Uhrenarmband und Uhrenarmbänder

here it is: http://www.ebay.it/itm/SILIKONBAND-...hmuck_Uhrenarmbänder&var=&hash=item76d4857b9d


----------



## 340pd

timanthes said:


> Thank you!!!!!!
> 
> The strap came from this shop: eBay: Uhrenarmband und Uhrenarmbänder
> 
> here it is: SILIKONBAND RALLY mit Löchern Silikon extra stark gelocht orange18mm20mm22mm24mm | eBay


Thanks for the info!!! I'll get a few on order. They really look good on the Amphibians  Cheers!


----------



## Don Logan




----------



## GoodEyeSniper

Which bezel is that?

At the beach with the Blue Sub dial, shown with a clear Velella. Many are blue, and have been washing up all over the west coast, but no photo opportunity arose.


----------



## Don Logan

His Highness King Neptune has received a Special Edition bezel as a tribute from his loyal subject his Awesomeness 710333 of Meranom, who now sports a Murphy. IMO the SE insert bezels look best on the smaller amphibia cases, 420 and 960.


----------



## Don Logan

And speaking of his Awesomenss..


----------



## JonS1967

Don Logan said:


> And speaking of his Awesomenss..


Awesome watch, Don! This is the one that got away. I wanted it in either 090 or 710 case but it never happened. Stay tuned for my own Mod... I'm just waiting for my new bezel and movement to arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchik

Here is one (taken with an iPhone - I will get my "real" camera one day):


----------



## watchik

Here is one taken with a "real" camera - all of my Vostok watches have Hirsch straps:


----------



## hantms

^ Nice!!!

Speaking of straps, I think I posted both of these before, though I changed the straps so here we go again.

Scuba Dude on a denim NATO, and a 090 on shark mesh. Received both straps yesterday.

















I like both, though I wish the denim strap was a bit longer (and thinner) and the mesh was a bit shinier. 

Still it's good to actually be able to go near water with the 090 now. With the handmade leather strap I have to be a bit more careful. (For reference that was this one:


----------



## GoodEyeSniper

I can't imagine that strap having too much trouble even going fully in water for extended periods, let alone just being near it. I mean, I wouldn't be purposefully taking a nice, handmade leather strap scuba diving, as it will no doubt shorten its lifespan(like, instead of lasting 15 years it might last 13). But leather isn't as fragile about water as people make out. I've put a tremendous amount of full on water time (being in it, not near it) with several different leather straps to no real ill effect.


----------



## Pato Sentado




----------



## JonS1967

Mine says hi.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd




----------



## toolonginexile

Here's one from a week or two ago that has been sitting on my iphone camera.....awaiting a new clean bezel and then will address the strap...but for no for summer its great in and out of the water....


----------



## fliegerchrono

Not entirely on topic, but since there are a lot of Amphibia owners here it seems like a good place to state it. Are there Amphibia's 710with brushed case being sold?


----------



## 340pd

fliegerchrono said:


> Not entirely on topic, but since there are a lot of Amphibia owners here it seems like a good place to state it. Are there Amphibia's 710with brushed case being sold?


No brushed 710 cases offered factory new as far as I know. You may be able to pick up a modded watch somewhere. There are a bunch of threads on brushing the case yourself. Cheers


----------



## martinz

Thanks pers184


----------



## rc2300156

Hi guys, here my newest amphibia mods, those are one of the funniest watches to play with mods and strap Changes. The next step: to build a case 100 black dude 










































Regards, renato, brazil


----------



## Martins.




----------



## jose-CostaRica

Martins. said:


>


joder Martins!!!! impressive! clap! clap! clap! clap!


----------



## S.H.

I've been away away a little, real life issues and vacations... I'm back, with this in the mail (from a well known russian member and seller):









A swivel lug with cyrillic dial would be nice, but they are too rich for my blood when they appear.


----------



## isti




----------



## marathonna

Latest 090 on a new Cuff...

























































Looks tough and wears very Comfy..!!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Martins. said:


>


Tell us, what is the basis and what are the mods?


----------



## 340pd




----------



## JonS1967

340pd said:


> View attachment 1629024


Looks great! Is that a Murphy bezel? I think this bezel will look great on the new GMT when it comes out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

JonS1967 said:


> Looks great! Is that a Murphy bezel? I think this bezel will look great on the new GMT when it comes out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


GMT?!?&#8230;what GMT? They have a GMT?!?&#8230;..when is that hitting the streets? Where can I find images? Hell yes it would look great! Will it be a 090 case? Cheers


----------



## 340pd

340pd said:


> GMT?!?&#8230;what GMT? They have a GMT?!?&#8230;..when is that hitting the streets? Where can I find images? Hell yes it would look great! Will it be a 090 case? Cheers


 Oh and yes I believe it is a Murphy&#8230;.picked it up from a WUS member


----------



## JonS1967

340pd said:


> GMT?!?&#8230;what GMT? They have a GMT?!?&#8230;..when is that hitting the streets? Where can I find images? Hell yes it would look great! Will it be a 090 case? Cheers


Thanks. The Murphy looks great! Here's a few shots borrowed from fellow forum member MacRipper. I think there's a black version too. These are pre production models. You can read more on the "The new Vostok Amphibia SE" thread. I'd post a link but it never works right for me in my iPad for some reason. 














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

JonS1967 said:


> ...You can read more on the "The new Vostok Amphibia SE" thread. I'd post a link but it never works right for me in my iPad for some reason.
> View attachment 1629193
> View attachment 1629194
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=8233711

See meranom's Facebook Jul 26. 24hr indicator and GMT bezel.


----------



## 340pd

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks. The Murphy looks great! Here's a few shots borrowed from fellow forum member MacRipper. I think there's a black version too. These are pre production models. You can read more on the "The new Vostok Amphibia SE" thread. I'd post a link but it never works right for me in my iPad for some reason.
> View attachment 1629193
> View attachment 1629194
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did see that one on Facebook&#8230;I guess I didn't look close enough. It is a GMT. Haven't seen a black version, but I don't see why they wouldn't make one. Thanks for the image. The bezel I used is a Murphy. The insert came from bezel I ordered from AM-Watches. The insert is beveled so the fit inside the Murphy bezel is a tad off. The AM-Watches bezel itself was poor quality and never did fit well. I ordered two, the other fit OK so I put it on a 710.


----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## JonS1967

I thought the insert looked beveled. I prefer a bevel myself. I ordered a bezel from Dr Watchmaker because he offers a bezel with insert and it's beveled! I'll post pics when it arrives. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Asaldivar said:


>


Awesome!! Great looking watch and a great photo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

JonS1967 said:


> I thought the insert looked beveled. I prefer a bevel myself. I ordered a bezel from Dr Watchmaker because he offers a bezel with insert and it's beveled! I'll post pics when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool I would love to see it! I have two mods going rt now. I found this pic on the net and decided I have to do both! Just waiting for a 420 and 710 Scuba Dude to arrive from ChistopolCity. I have everything else&#8230;.


----------



## JonS1967

340pd said:


> Cool I would love to see it! I have two mods going rt now. I found this pic on the net and decided I have to do both! Just waiting for a 420 and 710 Scuba Dude to arrive from ChistopolCity. I have everything else&#8230;.
> View attachment 1629240


Those very images (especially the 710) of the Scuba Dude started my Vostok madness too. Glad to know I'm in good company. Here's mine on shark mesh. 






















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

JonS1967 said:


> Those very images (especially the 710) of the Scuba Dude started my Vostok madness too. Glad to know I'm in good company. Here's mine on shark mesh.
> View attachment 1629244
> 
> View attachment 1629245
> 
> View attachment 1629246
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice! 710s look really good on mesh. Really nice piece you have there. Yea those images and these planted the seed in me as well. Btw you are in good company because I'm a hopeless addict! WTF it's only money&#8230;just spend it they'll print more


----------



## 340pd

Asaldivar said:


>


 Really nice piece. Well Done!


----------



## drbobguy

Asaldivar said:


>


Did you add an outline to the indices?? Awesome!


----------



## Uros TSI

Here's my first Amphibia, they say you cant just have one Amphibia, and they are right. I absolutely love it. Ordered it from Zenitar. This is a temporary strap, today I will decide what will I put it on to, sailcloth or rubber. Then I will make some better shots.


----------



## marathonna

Different Vostok...Different Cuff....


----------



## f3rdin

Here is my favorite one :


----------



## 340pd

f3rdin said:


> Here is my favorite one :


I want one of these! 420?


----------



## f3rdin

340pd said:


> I want one of these! 420?


Yes, 420. This watch is so nice to wear, you won't regret it !


----------



## isti

340pd said:


> Very nice! 710s look really good on mesh. Really nice piece you have there. Yea those images and these planted the seed in me as well. Btw you are in good company because I'm a hopeless addict! WTF it's only money&#8230;just spend it they'll print more
> 
> View attachment 1629252
> View attachment 1629254


Is that a painted 710 case?


----------



## batman1345

710...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

batman1345 said:


> 710...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Great looking watch! Does the bezel interfere at all with winding the watch? I find my aftermarket bezel interferes a bit with winding my 710. 
Cheers,
Jon


----------



## taike

JonS1967 said:


> ... I find my aftermarket bezel interferes a bit with winding my 710.
> Cheers,
> Jon


Which bezel?


----------



## JonS1967

taike said:


> Which bezel?


Just sent you a PM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

f3rdin said:


> Yes, 420. This watch is so nice to wear, you won't regret it !


I would love to find one of these in a 420, but they're al sold out everywhere or the used ones are neat up.


----------



## 340pd

isti said:


> Is that a painted 710 case?


I ran across this pic on the net and did some research. Yes the cases are painted. The person who did the mod used Krylon paint.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-1978-hamilton-mil-w-46374b-1048690.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-dagaz-typhoon-t2-silver-dagaz-aurora-1049496.html

_That's a paint finish, Krylon Camouflage Ultra-Flat Brown spray paint. I let it dry thoroughly and then polished it with a flannel cloth and fine grit compound to expose the edges. It's been quite durable, I did that a few years ago and the watch still looks about the same._

_Best regards_
_Clay_


----------



## toolonginexile

Here's the same one with a new bezel from ebay seller mattfor (UK). Sorry for the poor photos, but i can see why folks like to swap out the OEM bezels.


----------



## toolonginexile

toolonginexile said:


> Here's one from a week or two ago that has been sitting on my iphone camera.....awaiting a new clean bezel and then will address the strap...but for no for summer its great in and out of the water....


RE: Post 1803 above: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-amphibias-491664-181.html#post8329113
Here's this one with a new bezel, from ebay seller mattfor (UK). I see why oem bezels are swapped. Sorry for the bad iphone pic:













And from the post above with oem Bezel


----------



## 340pd

My wife's first Vostok Amphibias! She loves the black KGB and wanted a vintage photograph of the Kremlin in the background.


----------



## isti

340pd said:


> I ran across this pic on the net and did some research. Yes the cases are painted. The person who did the mod used Krylon paint.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-1978-hamilton-mil-w-46374b-1048690.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-dagaz-typhoon-t2-silver-dagaz-aurora-1049496.html
> 
> _That's a paint finish, Krylon Camouflage Ultra-Flat Brown spray paint. I let it dry thoroughly and then polished it with a flannel cloth and fine grit compound to expose the edges. It's been quite durable, I did that a few years ago and the watch still looks about the same._
> 
> _Best regards_
> _Clay_


Thanks for the info! |>


----------



## taike

toolonginexile said:


> ...
> Here's this one with a new bezel, from ebay seller mattfor (UK). I see why oem bezels are swapped...


Looking good! Plain bezel really changes its character.


----------



## rikk727

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

Just finished these mods


----------



## 340pd

340pd said:


> Just finished these mods
> 
> View attachment 1635959
> View attachment 1635960


I got the inspiration for these mods from a post on, "The Dive Watch Connection" I want to thank who ever posted them for a great idea!


----------



## 340pd

Stripped bezel, vintage style leather strap. For my wife&#8230;she loves it!


----------



## JonS1967

340pd said:


> Just finished these mods
> 
> View attachment 1635959
> View attachment 1635960


Great job, Pat! They look awesome. Wear them in good health.

Did you get caught up in the crazy rain storm today? Pretty wild (and wonderful).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skwere

Finally my first non-fashion brand watch arrived from Meranom, so let's have a first post to WUS. The watch is a 420 which I immediately put on a NatoStrapCo strap. It is different from any other watch in my collection in almost every way, but I do seem to like it. It's size still has to grow on me, but overall it is in no way a disappointment, especially knowing a little of the history of the brand.

Looking forward learning about the different stories of the watchworld, and to growing my collection of watches with interesting pieces. But first show of #1:


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Skwere said:


> Finally my first non-fashion brand watch arrived from Meranom, so let's have a first post to WUS. The watch is a 420 which I immediately put on a NatoStrapCo strap. It is different from any other watch in my collection in almost every way, but I do seem to like it. It's size still has to grow on me, but overall it is in no way a disappointment, especially knowing a little of the history of the brand.
> 
> Looking forward learning about the different stories of the watchworld, and to growing my collection of watches with interesting pieces. But first show of #1:


Are you planning a new bezel or leaving as is?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skwere

For now leave it as is, as I like the dotted bezel. However, the different options for replacement bezels certainly look interesting. One thing is sure, this is not going to be the only Vostok in my collection!


----------



## Klokken

My (heavily modded) Amphibia SE. (The photo was taken for a 'watches & shoes' thread, so please excuse the shoe.)


----------



## JonS1967

Klokken said:


> My (heavily modded) Amphibia SE. (The photo was taken for a 'watches & shoes' thread, so please excuse the shoe.)
> 
> View attachment 1639287


Nicely done! Are the paddle hands from an SE?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klokken

JonS1967 said:


> Nicely done! Are the paddle hands from an SE?


Thanks!

The paddle hands are from an SE, yes. I bought the ministry case and the dial separately; the bezel is from Murphy and the countdown inlay is a Chinese Seiko aftermarket piece. (And the strap was my first and very crude attempt to fabricate something that resembles a watch strap.)


----------



## JonS1967

Klokken said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The paddle hands are from an SE, yes. I bought the ministry case and the dial separately; the bezel is from Murphy and the countdown inlay is a Chinese Seiko aftermarket piece. (And the strap was my first and very crude attempt to fabricate something that resembles a watch strap.)


Thanks for your reply. Nice work on the strap! Very well done indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustercat

The whole family!


----------



## marko14

New bezel


----------



## fliegerchrono

bustercat said:


> The whole family!


Wow! Great collection!
Is that 1st one on the bundstrap a 100se and has it a brushed case standard or did you brush it yourself?


----------



## theboywonder

Don Logan said:


> I like your style...


what case is this and where can i find that bezel? nice!


----------



## TysonJones

I'll play. My third Vostok.


----------



## chronoman23

TysonJones said:


> I'll play. My third Vostok.
> 
> View attachment 1642401
> 
> 
> View attachment 1642403
> 
> 
> View attachment 1642405


Did you grind the chrome off that bezel ??


----------



## theboywonder

bustercat said:


> The whole family!


what model/mods is this one?


----------



## Draygo

I have a little 710 'issue'. Or is that obsession?










Although it's not OCD as I didn't set the time on them...


----------



## JonS1967

bustercat said:


> The whole family!


Dang! What a collection. Awesome!

Is this bezel from Dr Watchman? 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustercat

Yes, his bezels are quite nice. but you may need a .20inch music wire to get them nice and tight. I'm looking for an alternative wire as guitar string rusts in seawater, as I found out after my last dive.
I brush mine with sandpaper or scotchbright. A magic eraser brings back a bit of shine. If you want to restore them to bling, try simichrome, which also works great on vostok crystals.


----------



## marathonna

My first Scubadude 2014...
Just arrived today..

Thx ChistopolCity for the great aftersales and Superb Service...!!!!

















































































The 18 mm rubber strap works and feels great...


----------



## Dondo

Dear all, now my last arrival!
Wish you a nice and sunny afternoon,
regards from Dondo


----------



## MacRipper

bustercat said:


> The whole family!


I have blue version.


----------



## JonS1967

bustercat said:


> Yes, his bezels are quite nice. but you may need a .20inch music wire to get them nice and tight. I'm looking for an alternative wire as guitar string rusts in seawater, as I found out after my last dive.
> I brush mine with sandpaper or scotchbright. A magic eraser brings back a bit of shine. If you want to restore them to bling, try simichrome, which also works great on vostok crystals.


Thanks for the good info! So a stock Vostok wire doesn't work with this bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

MacRipper said:


> I have blue version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I want a black GMT! Where can I get one?!?


----------



## Uros TSI

+1 Where does one get GMT Amphibian?


----------



## taike

24hr Amphibia was sold by Meranom directly through the Facebook page. He had limited quantity of production prototypes, and they were all sold very quickly. I think it will be a future model from Meranom.


----------



## Uros TSI




----------



## Martins.




----------



## munichjoe

Scored what I believe to be a NOS dude at the fleamarket today. No visible wear marks or scratches.









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949

Here's my newly created Amphibia. I really liked the original NVCH-30 re-issue designs, but the watch has since changed. So, I created my own version out of 3 different Vostoks


----------



## 340pd




----------



## toolonginexile

bustercat said:


> The whole family!


that last one looks great. what model is that? and did you brush the case or the bezel.?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soviet

I don't see it very often for sale. Is it a rare Amphibias?:roll:


----------



## Vodalex

Relumed with russian lume by my friend..


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riouxk




----------



## 340pd

f3rdin said:


> Yes, 420. This watch is so nice to wear, you won't regret it !


If you run across another Desert Storm 420 please PM me! It seems they're out of production and very scarce. The only ones I have seen are the Jr. size. Love that piece


----------



## geodesigner

Showed this off at the Amphibia SE thread, but thought it'd be cool to share here too. I traveled to Japan a few weeks ago, and I climbed Mt. Fuji. My 710SE took the challenge like a champ, went to the summit and came back unscathed.










It was actually the only watch I took with me on an almost month-long trip. It suited perfectly on every occasion. Many Japanese asked me what kind of watch that was, and seemed very impressed by it. A salesman at a very fancy Breitling boutique in Minato (near Tokyo Tower) loved the watch too 

Gratuitous vanilla wrist shot:










...and awesome, action-flick style dramatic wrist shot!










Cheers!!


----------



## mxm

Just sent you a PM with some links.
Hope it helps.


340pd said:


> If you run across another Desert Storm 420 please PM me! It seems they're out of production and very scarce. The only ones I have seen are the Jr. size. Love that piece


----------



## 340pd

mxm said:


> Just sent you a PM with some links.
> Hope it helps.


Btw thanks for the PM. I pulled the trigger on two watches. Should be here by mid November lol


----------



## mxm

340pd said:


> Btw thanks for the PM. I pulled the trigger on two watches. Should be here by mid November lol


I also have two. Glad to be of help. I know what it is to be after one of these little wonders.
I've been trying to find a two crown automatic Amphibia, but they seem to very well hidden.
Enjoy them!


----------



## designcob

My first Russian watch


----------



## 340pd

mxm said:


> I also have two. Glad to be of help. I know what it is to be after one of these little wonders.
> I've been trying to find a two crown automatic Amphibia, but they seem to very well hidden.
> Enjoy them!


They are little wonders. Very addictive little wonders! I was able to find two gems that were is great shape. Of course I won't know how good of shape until they arrive. I too have been looking for a two crown auto for quite some time. If I run across one I'll definitely drop you a line. Thanks again!


----------



## BullFire

Hi, this is my first post on this forum. This is also my first mechanical watch and it turned out to be a Vostok Amphibia Anti magnetic
It seems to be in very good physical condition, just light scratches and two small dings. The minute hand has lost just a tiny bit of lume. The dial are in almost perfect condition. I looked at amphibias for a couple of month on ebay before I found this one Next is maybe a scuba dude.


----------



## 340pd

BullFire said:


> Hi, this is my first post on this forum. This is also my first mechanical watch and it turned out to be a Vostok Amphibia Anti magnetic
> It seems to be in very good physical condition, just light scratches and two small dings. The minute hand has lost just a tiny bit of lume. The dial are in almost perfect condition. I looked at amphibias for a couple of month on ebay before I found this one Next is maybe a scuba dude.
> View attachment 1710498


Well done! You grabbed a nice one there&#8230;I love the strap combo. Wear it in good health


----------



## James_




----------



## quercusile

My amphibia mod ...










Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## talete76

And this is mine...


----------



## Elbakalao

quercusile said:


> My amphibia mod ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


That's a gorgeous picture. How did you manage to thread that leather strap into the 060 case? My understanding is that the space between the springbars and the case is so narrow that anything other than a nylon Nato or the original bracelet is virtually impossible to use. I would love to know how you did it and any other insight you may be able to offer in this regard. And if you want to reveal the type of filter you used to take the picture, I wouldn't mind knowing that either. ;-) Cheers.


----------



## quercusile

I am using a leather nato, very thin. I made a lot of effort to put it through the case - springbars but, finally, I could do that.
About the photo, I took it with instagram and with the so called "lo fi" filter. The bezel was modded by me

Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

Mister Mike said:


> 4 Soviets and 2 Russians:


I love the vintage pieces! Nice collection


----------



## 340pd

quercusile said:


> My amphibia mod ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


Leather NATO looks really nice! I have modded a couple of bezels myself to expose the brass. I love the look


----------



## Erwandy

Here's one for the album.


----------



## BullFire

Erwandy said:


> Here's one for the album.
> View attachment 1733658
> View attachment 1733650


Nice one What kind of bracelet is it?


----------



## Erwandy

Thanks. It is a 20mm bracelet of solid links with the lug end filed to 18mm to fit into my 470 mount. I got this bracelet from here:
Watch strap Cr-MBvs109 20mm stainless steel silver solid security clasp


----------



## unwatched




----------



## MattBrace

My latest!

Regards


----------



## joecool

MattBrace said:


> My latest!
> 
> Regards


One of my wannagetz, Love the cosmonaut dude/dudette graphic on the black dial with inter second increments. Congratulations comrade, wear in excellent health!:-!b-)


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

joecool said:


> One of my wannagetz, Love the cosmonaut dude/dudette graphic on the black dial with inter second increments. Congratulations comrade, wear in excellent health!:-!b-)


Thanks Joecool, its perhaps my fav of all the vostoks I own, the rare case design was a bonus, I now have 3 examples of this dial design 2 black 1 blue, if your still after one pm me.

Regards


----------



## quercusile

Mine, with a new shark mesh










Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ikogenx

My next purchase. What do you think about this one ? As I see this one is not so popular here .


----------



## andrewlogan1987

ikogenx said:


> My next purchase. What do you think about this one ? As I see this one is not so popular here .
> 
> View attachment 1762810


I really like that one actually, is that with a 420 case as well?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ikogenx

Yes , it's 420 case , model 420909


----------



## 340pd

Black Scuba Dude Ministry Mod


----------



## andrewlogan1987

New vintage look for my scuba dude. im liking my new jubilee bracelet









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

andrewlogan1987 said:


> New vintage look for my scuba dude. im liking my new jubilee bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Love the jubilee on this mod&#8230;.Really looks good. You just inspired me


----------



## andrewlogan1987

340pd said:


> Love the jubilee on this mod&#8230;.Really looks good. You just inspired me


Thanks it turned out great its only a cheap jubilee from precision tools on ebay but that justs adds to the vintage feel

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna

My latest 090SE came in today ... Lovely watch and the last one from Meranom with the silver second hand..

































Many thanks to Meranom for their great Aftersales...


----------



## 340pd

Just arrived today from Russia. My thanks go out to mxm for the tip on the vendor from ebay.


----------



## mxm

340pd said:


> Just arrived today from Russia. My thanks go out to mxm for the tip on the vendor from ebay.


You're welcome.
Glad to be of help.


----------



## 340pd

mxm said:


> You're welcome.
> Glad to be of help.


I'm gonna pull the trigger on more of his stuff  Cheers!


----------



## Vodalex

One of my daily driver.. Mods: Watchadoo 22mm polished bracelet. SuperLume by Russian Forum.Watch.Ru member Strong and Bezel from per184..


----------



## Marc One

Now with a Seiko bezel insert!

Cheers, Marc One


----------



## James_

When I posted my mod (before I stripped the bezel) on Meranom's Facebook page they said they think it will look better with the classic bezel with dots.



Anyone agree? Is there anything significant about the 110 case with the dot bezel? Maybe from a vintage model or something?


----------



## Vodalex




----------



## Ric Capucho

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## Elbakalao

Got this bad boy last week from Chistopolcity. Bezel was painfully expensive but I could not resist; it arrived today off the Bay. And that's how you double the cost of an Amphibia. Cheers!


----------



## 340pd

Vodalex said:


>


Where did you find a vintage 090 in such impeccable condition?!? Beautiful piece!


----------



## JonS1967

340pd said:


> Where did you find a vintage 090 in such impeccable condition?!? Beautiful piece!


I was wondering the same thing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vodalex

Here is how the watch looked when I bought it from eBay. It was sent to me from Ukraine..










This watch travelled all the way to Moscow to get this unique lume job. Then it was transferred to Sankt Petersburg and got a complete service and replacement some old parts in the movement. After that it came back to me and here the bezel from pers184 was already waiting for it. Finally i bought a 24mm bracelet and reduced the ends to 18mm to fit the Amfibia! The lume is perfectly readable all night and the watch itself is very accurate.


----------



## longbear

As this thread has been a great inspiration for me during my first Amphibia mod, I better post a pic there and thank you for all the info provided in this thread. The watch is a 110916 from zenitar that arrived yesterday, that is modded with Boris bezel and Dagaz IDF insert and a vintage Tropic. A "full" post is over at TzUk - mods and wreckers section.

This is my first mod ever and am quite chuffed with the result - this wrist shot does not do the watch justice.

Regards longbear


----------



## 340pd

Vodalex said:


> Here is how the watch looked when I bought it from eBay. It was sent to me from Ukraine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This watch travelled all the way to Moscow to get this unique lume job. Then it was transferred to Sankt Petersburg and got a complete service and replacement some old parts in the movement. After that it came back to me and here the bezel from pers184 was already waiting for it. Finally i bought a 24mm bracelet and reduced the ends to 18mm to fit the Amfibia! The lume is perfectly readable all night and the watch itself is very accurate.


Great job and wonderful story on the watch. You have done some fine work there. Wear it in good health


----------



## 340pd

Elbakalao said:


> Got this bad boy last week from Chistopolcity. Bezel was painfully expensive but I could not resist; it arrived today off the Bay. And that's how you double the cost of an Amphibia. Cheers!


Nice mod. My guess is you ordered the bezel from M Watches on ebay?


----------



## Dave098

Just put the Amphibia on a new black leather NATO.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2




----------



## 340pd

Ham2 said:


> View attachment 1896298


Awesome!


----------



## Elbakalao

340pd said:


> Nice mod. My guess is you ordered the bezel from M Watches on ebay?


Thank you. And yes. That's correct. Expensive but very nice bezels from m_watches on ebay. Cheers!


----------



## 340pd

Elbakalao said:


> Thank you. And yes. That's correct. Expensive but very nice bezels from m_watches on ebay. Cheers!


I ordered two from m_watches. One did not fit well due to poor quality, but the other work quite well


----------



## Elbakalao

340pd said:


> I ordered two from m_watches. One did not fit well due to poor quality, but the other work quite well
> 
> View attachment 1914122


That's a great looking watch. I also have the green bezel. This (black and red one) is the second bezel I order from her and so far, no quality issues. The first one snapped right on, but it did take me a bit longer to get the second one fitted; however, once it clicked into place it took and sits just fine with the right amount of pressure to keep it in place but still easy enough to move around. I think the price is exorbitant but I can't help myself. The effect of the bezel swap is transformative. I love what it does for the watch; aside from doubling its cost, I do think it also adds value. Yours looks terrific.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## 340pd

Elbakalao said:


> That's a great looking watch. I also have the green bezel. This (black and red one) is the second bezel I order from her and so far, no quality issues. The first one snapped right on, but it did take me a bit longer to get the second one fitted; however, once it clicked into place it took and sits just fine with the right amount of pressure to keep it in place but still easy enough to move around. I think the price is exorbitant but I can't help myself. The effect of the bezel swap is transformative. I love what it does for the watch; aside from doubling its cost, I do think it also adds value. Yours looks terrific.


Thank you


----------



## JonS1967

Elbakalao said:


> ... I think the price is exorbitant but I can't help myself.


Exorbitant? Aren't they actually less expensive than a Murphy bezel when you consider that you also have to pay $22 for an insert from Dagaz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio

Martins. said:


> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/costabrava222/media/imagejpg1_zps62152578.jpg.html


"Cipollino, or Little Onion, is a fictional character from Gianni Rodari's eponymous Tale of Cipollino (Italian: Il romanzo di Cipollino), also known under its 1957 renamed title Adventures of Cipollino (Italian: Le avventure di Cipollino), a children's tale about political oppression. The story of Cipollino was popular enough to have a ballet staged in Ukrainian Academic ballet and opera theatre named after T.Shevchenko in 1974, composed by Karen Khachaturian and choreographed by Genrik Alexandrovich Maiorov.

Cipollino fights the unjust treatment of his fellow vegetable townfolk by the fruit royalty (Prince Lemon and the overly proud Lord Tomato) in the garden kingdom. The main theme is the struggle of the underclass against the powerful, good versus evil, and the importance of friendship in the face of difficulties." (Wikipedia)


----------



## DirtyHarrie

emoscambio said:


> "Cipollino, or Little Onion, is a fictional character from Gianni Rodari's eponymous Tale of Cipollino (Italian: Il romanzo di Cipollino), also known under its 1957 renamed title Adventures of Cipollino (Italian: Le avventure di Cipollino), a children's tale about political oppression. The story of Cipollino was popular enough to have a ballet staged in Ukrainian Academic ballet and opera theatre named after T.Shevchenko in 1974, composed by Karen Khachaturian and choreographed by Genrik Alexandrovich Maiorov.
> 
> Cipollino fights the unjust treatment of his fellow vegetable townfolk by the fruit royalty (Prince Lemon and the overly proud Lord Tomato) in the garden kingdom. The main theme is the struggle of the underclass against the powerful, good versus evil, and the importance of friendship in the face of difficulties." (Wikipedia)


ummmmm... :think:

Did I miss something? Is this relevant to a previous post?


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

Fresh from Ukraine, just delivered yesterday. 
It's a little frankenwatch-ey thanks to those hands, and I knew it before I bought it. 
But it's still my new favorite watch. For now.








I like the look of the paddle hands, even if they're about 40 years newer than the rest of the watch. 








A little wear on the domed crown, but an appropriate amount.








I put it on this silicone deployment band for now. 
I really like it, but man does it hold dust and lint.


----------



## silversquirrel

RustyNutsMGs said:


> Fresh from Ukraine, just delivered yesterday.
> It's a little frankenwatch-ey thanks to those hands, and I knew it before I bought it.
> But it's still my new favorite watch. For now.
> View attachment 1923362
> 
> 
> I like the look of the paddle hands, even if they're about 40 years newer than the rest of the watch.
> View attachment 1923370
> 
> 
> A little wear on the domed crown, but an appropriate amount.
> View attachment 1923378
> 
> 
> I put it on this silicone deployment band for now.
> I really like it, but man does it hold dust and lint.
> View attachment 1923386
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923394
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923402


hands most likely original to the watch. Just re-done with new white lume. Dial is original lume.

FYI Lume powder with a vintage, aged look are available, or try adding a dash of yellow ochre pigment to the lume when you mix it. Bit of trial and error, but works well.


----------



## Elbakalao




----------



## 340pd

Elbakalao said:


>


Now thats a nice group! Love the magazine background


----------



## Karsten

Elbakalao said:


>


Nice mods, could have been 'factory' - like it that way 

Love the brown/tan strap top left, where have you bought it?


----------



## Elbakalao

JonS1967 said:


> Exorbitant? Aren't they actually less expensive than a Murphy bezel when you consider that you also have to pay $22 for an insert from Dagaz?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, considering the watch cost me $68 and the bezel cost me $57, yes, I'd say it's exorbitant, given that the first item is an automatic dive watch with a date complication while the other is a stainless steel bezel with no moving parts.


----------



## Elbakalao

Karsten said:


> Nice mods, could have been 'factory' - like it that way
> 
> Love the brown/tan strap top left, where have you bought it?


Thank you. I am really enjoying the possibilities for modifying the look on the Amphibias. The straps are Hadley-Roma Oil Tan Heavy Chrono Heavy Pad, (Color: Chestnut) purchased on Ebay from Globalwatchband.


----------



## m4ckan




----------



## Elbakalao

m4ckan said:


> View attachment 1934298
> 
> View attachment 1934314
> 
> View attachment 1934330
> 
> View attachment 1934338


Wow! Nice mod and gorgeous pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## m4ckan

Thank you so much  It's my first watch mod ever, i'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

Hopefully I won't get thrown off WUS for this 

These are more than mods, this really is a true Frankenwatch - made with parts from many different watches. 
Let me say up front, that no innocent watches were harmed in the making of this Frankenwatch: I purchased the case especially for this project; it had already been molested and had a 2414A movement in it with a non-Amphibian dial & hands, from an eBay seller. The movement is a 2416b from a post-soviet Amphibia in a 420 case - the dial had been damaged when a PO forced the hands down too far, causing them to scrape the dial. The dial on this watch is new from Favinov - it would be more appropriate for a 2415, but it seemed silly to buy a new movement for the project. So there's a date wheel concealed under the dial. If it's quiet, I can hear when it's midnight!

















I figured I would have to use a back from my donor Amphibia with a 2416b with a little more room to accommodate the winding rotor. Surprisingly, the original back works just fine. 
















I'm really digging this tire-tread silicone deployment band. Very comfortable. Holds its shape nicely.








-Mike


----------



## debasercl

Elbakalao said:


> Wow! Nice mod and gorgeous pictures. Enjoy!


Amazing, what bezel is that?
Congratulations for such a beautiful mod!


----------



## Elbakalao

So here's a group shot of the current lot.


----------



## Flex_

Sweet mods! Very cool to see so many example all together


----------



## jose-CostaRica

RustyNutsMGs said:


> View attachment 1936874
> 
> 
> -Mike





m4ckan said:


> View attachment 1934298
> 
> View attachment 1934314
> 
> View attachment 1934330
> 
> View attachment 1934338


Rusty, looks awesome well done!!

M4ckan, amazing pictures!


----------



## m4ckan

jose-CostaRica said:


> Rusty, looks awesome well done!!
> 
> M4ckan, amazing pictures!


Thank you!


----------



## m4ckan

debasercl said:


> Amazing, what bezel is that?
> Congratulations for such a beautiful mod!


Thank you. It is this one:
Watches Parts New Bezel for VOSTOK WOSTOK Amphibia 200M Z30 | eBay


----------



## marathonna

today this one...710 on shark mesh..


----------



## James_

m4ckan said:


> View attachment 1934298


My new desktop background! Great pictures.


----------



## m4ckan

James_ said:


> My new desktop background! Great pictures.


Awesome man, thanks alot!


----------



## toolonginexile

Elbakalao said:


> So here's a group shot of the current lot.


The other great thing about this post --other then the wonderful collection-- is confirmation that the blue scuba dude is actually aqua. No where can one get a navy or darker blue one?

The pictures on the current well known sellers' sites show aqua......


----------



## FiReSTaRT

Only got one as I gave away the other one (060, in orange).








Had to replace the strap, both because even with maximum adjustment and all adjustable links removed, it was still too big for my skinny wrists and because I find expansion straps to be very convenient for day to day wear when you're not too worried about breaking the watch or style.


----------



## mxm

Elbakalao said:


>


That 710 case with black dial/bezel and brown leather is a real beauty!


----------



## Elbakalao

toolonginexile said:


> The other great thing about this post --other then the wonderful collection-- is confirmation that the blue scuba dude is actually aqua. No where can one get a navy or darker blue one?
> 
> The pictures on the current well known sellers' sites show aqua......


My understanding is that there are/were actually two blueish Scuba Dudes: the classic shiny blue and the more matte-ish teal, or as you call it aqua; but I've only got was the teal one. It's a nice watch, but I am definitely on the lookout for a deep, shiny blue dialed Scuba Dude to add to my collection.

Don't know who said it but these things really are like Pringles: you simply can't just have one. Distressingly addictive.


----------



## 340pd

Elbakalao said:


> My understanding is that there are/were actually two blueish Scuba Dudes: the classic shiny blue and the more matte-ish teal, or as you call it aqua; but I've only got was the teal one. It's a nice watch, but I am definitely on the lookout for a deep, shiny blue dialed Scuba Dude to add to my collection.
> 
> Don't know who said it but these things really are like Pringles: you simply can't just have one. Distressingly addictive.


THEY ARE EXTREMELY ADDICTIVE! SO ARE THE SE MODELS! I love the Pringles analogy&#8230;..How about Red Vines licorice Cheers!


----------



## crc32

This is my (modest) Amphibia Mod. The base model is a Vostok Amphibia 2415, Model No. 110647.

* Brushed the top of the case, the side is still polished. 
* Added a display back
* 22-20 leather strap with folding clasp


----------



## longbear

That's a great looking watch you produced and pics are top notch.

Where did you source the display back?

Below my newly modded 110, brushed finish is on my to do list


----------



## fliegerchrono

Wow these last two posts contain some tasty Amphibia's!
Please tell me how you brushed your Amphibia's? What did you use for brushing, and how doe you brush? To which side etc?


----------



## longbear

I haven't done my brush mod yet, but has been advised "Garryflex" blocks - so that is what I will try.


----------



## crc32

fliegerchrono said:


> Please tell me how you brushed your Amphibia's? What did you use for brushing, and how doe you brush? To which side etc?


For brushing work, I use sandpaper from 30 to 800, the green side of a scotch-brite and a glass fiber contact cleaner brush for fine spots. In this case, because the steel used on the Amphibias is not the hardest, the scotch-brite does the job.

It is important to remove the bezel and the crystal, as both get easily scratched. Of course, also remove the movment.  then cover the areas you want to remain polished with a high quality sticky tape and just go in circles or uni-directional, just as you want the brushed area to look like.

It's easier than it sounds, just give it a try on some old steel things you've got at home before trying it on a watch case!



longbear said:


> Where did you source the display back?


Got it from ebay years ago, from german seller "sonnenflasche" for a komandirskie which did not fit. Just found some on ebay, they seem a lot more expensive, I think I paid like 20 USD / 15 EUR.

Where did you source the bezel?


----------



## longbear

You removed the movement to do the brushed finish? I hoped I could skip that step until I attempt to remove the crown guards. 

Bezel is from Boris (eBay boris_gvb) and insert is from Dagaz (10watches.com)

Cheers


----------



## crc32

Yeah, you need to remove the crystal while brushing and you can't just keep the movement in without the crystal protecting it from dust,

but believe me, it's not a big deal. I think there are many instructions on the board that describe the process better and more detailed than I ever could...


----------



## WFH

You don't need to remove the crystal to brush the case. I didn't. You just need to tape it with several layers of painter's tape. Same with the crown.


----------



## JonS1967

I taped the crystal too. Removing and reinstalling the crystal seemed more involved than I was willing to undertake. Although I bet you can control your pattern more easily with the crystal out. Here's mine:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbakalao

mxm said:


> That 710 case with black dial/bezel and brown leather is a real beauty!


Thank you! I am addicted to Amphibias. It's hopeless.


----------



## ecalzo

my amphibia it is arrived too ..


----------



## WatchNut22

I've had a lot of fun changing up my Amphibias. I might have go for the Zissou and get a black bezel....

Rick


----------



## WatchNut22

christian said:


> This is my (modest) Amphibia Mod. The base model is a Vostok Amphibia 2415, Model No. 110647.
> 
> * Brushed the top of the case, the side is still polished.
> * Added a display back
> * 22-20 leather strap with folding clasp


Love the display case back. Where do you find one of those?

Rick


----------



## WatchNut22

Elbakalao said:


> So here's a group shot of the current lot.


Wow. Now that shows a commitment! Nicely done!

Rick


----------



## WatchNut22

m4ckan said:


> View attachment 1934298
> 
> View attachment 1934314
> 
> View attachment 1934330
> 
> View attachment 1934338


Gorgeous! How do you remove the plating to get to the brass?

Rick


----------



## m4ckan

WatchNut22 said:


> Gorgeous! How do you remove the plating to get to the brass?
> 
> Rick


Thanks! You can read a bit about it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/modded-my-komandirskie-what-do-you-think-1175386.html#post9266634


----------



## 340pd

Happy Veterans Day


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

For the morning, a Zissou on a simple rubber strap.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## RustyNutsMGs

And for the afternoon:


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Before








After


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

For today, a classic 119 on dark blue rubber.


----------



## James_

Been wearing my dude for about 3 weeks.


----------



## 340pd

RustyNutsMGs said:


> For today, a classic 119 on dark blue rubber.
> 
> View attachment 2016114


Beautiful piece&#8230;.congrats!


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

340pd said:


> Beautiful piece&#8230;.congrats!


Thank you! I have had it for several weeks, but it was on a rather non-descript ss bracelet. The dark blue rubber really perks up this dial!

For today, I present the twins:

















I really like this style of mesh bracelet, with a deployment clasp.
The bezels are from eBay seller boris_gvb. Seiko inserts.


----------



## 340pd

RustyNutsMGs said:


> Thank you! I have had it for several weeks, but it was on a rather non-descript ss bracelet. The dark blue rubber really perks up this dial!
> 
> For today, I present the twins:
> 
> View attachment 2025794
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025778
> 
> 
> I really like this style of mesh bracelet, with a deployment clasp.
> The bezels are from eBay seller boris_gvb. Seiko inserts.


I love the one on the left!!! This will be my next mod  WELL DONE


----------



## toolonginexile

Elbakalao said:


> So here's a group shot of the current lot.


*Great shot is that a Hadley Roma heavy oil on the blue scuba?*


----------



## Hartig




----------



## crc32

WatchNut22 said:


> Love the display case back. Where do you find one of those?
> Rick


Mine is from ebay seller "Sonnenflasche", I also found some other on ebay altough they seem more expensive.



WatchNut22 said:


> Gorgeous! How do you remove the plating to get to the brass?


I wrote a manual here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/manual-quick-easy-removal-chrome-coating-907184.html


----------



## rikk727

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartig

Nice!

Were those hands on the watch? Your model uses komandirskie style hands in every pic I've seen ...

I have been trying to find black Amphibia hands (instead of the usual chrome), but it seems impossible.


----------



## DM71

My little family. Excuse the intruder.


----------



## Elbakalao

toolonginexile said:


> *Great shot is that a Hadley Roma heavy oil on the blue scuba?*


It sure is. And thanks. Good eye. Cheers!


----------



## batman1345

Hello guys! I am selling my vostok amphibia 710... here... https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/vostok-amphibia-710-mod-1244826.html#post9952738


----------



## Klassz

Hi gents,

So, my Amphibia is now assembled. From the early days on, as I carefully read all topics, forum entries and reviews about certain modells, the one thing I was always positively sure on was the strap; I wanted the original, thick and wide russian-style strap. The one-piece strap with the gilled inlay.
After the delivery of my Vostok (Zenitar, who else?), the strap came from the Ukraine, and at first I was rather annoyed by how thin it was compared to the strap of my old Fossil JR9990. But a few days have passed, and I grew in fond of this new one.
I've also ordered a simple bezel without the markings, but it just didn't go with the ministry case so well, so the original stayed on.

So, pictures follow:
































How do you like it?


----------



## stylish.accountant

Hi all.. This just in today.









I won it on an auction, thought I was buying a 090. Turns out to be a 119.
I really like the dial and the case. But I think I need to do something about the crystal, bezel, and the movement.
Will this fit the crystal currently sold at meranom? Can I use some of the new bezel model? Any chance of getting a new movement for this? I think it should be a 2209, but happy to use a different movement that will fit the watch.


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

Amphibia of the day, my 090662M with aftermarket bezel & Seiko insert, on mesh.


----------



## MattBrace

All the modern bits should fit fine, keep the 2209 if it works ok, or go with a 2414 if you need a date function or 2409 if you don't.

Enjoy, Nice to see your keeping abreast of the situation!



stylish.accountant said:


> Hi all.. This just in today.
> 
> View attachment 2092194
> 
> 
> I won it on an auction, thought I was buying a 090. Turns out to be a 119.
> I really like the dial and the case. But I think I need to do something about the crystal, bezel, and the movement.
> Will this fit the crystal currently sold at meranom? Can I use some of the new bezel model? Any chance of getting a new movement for this? I think it should be a 2209, but happy to use a different movement that will fit the watch.


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

stylish.accountant said:


> Hi all.. This just in today.
> 
> I won it on an auction, thought I was buying a 090. Turns out to be a 119.
> I really like the dial and the case. But I think I need to do something about the crystal, bezel, and the movement.
> Will this fit the crystal currently sold at meranom? Can I use some of the new bezel model? Any chance of getting a new movement for this? I think it should be a 2209, but happy to use a different movement that will fit the watch.


As Matt Brace noted, just about any of the usual Amphib movements will fit your watch with the right movement spacer/holder. As you may know the first two numbers of the movement nomenclature refer to the size in mm of the movement - so if you use a 24mm 2414 or 2409 movement, you won't be able to use the same movement holder that came with the original 2209. If you take a movement out of a donor Amphibia or (some) Komandirskies, however, the movement holder should work with your 119 case.

When deciding whether to switch movements, one thing to keep in mind is that a dial for a 2209 doesn't (I'm 99% sure) fit any of the 24mm movements. You'll need a new dial - the ones Meranom sells for Amphibia and most Komandirskie dials should (99.9% sure) fit any of the above 24mm movements.

By the way, you can also fit a 2416b or 2415 (no date) automatic movement to this case - if you go back a couple pages you can see one that I put together. I was able to use the original back without affecting the free movement of the rotor, but you may find that you need to use the deeper back from an automatic Amphibia.

I believe the new Ampib crystals will fit the 119, however, if you're not planning to dive with the watch, you might prefer just to refinish the crystal. I've done this with dozens of watches, using 800-grit sand paper lightly, then moving on to 1600-grit, followed by polishing with a good paste metal polish and a poly microfiber towel. If I really want to buff it to a glossy shine, I finish it off by polishing it with Mequiars PlastX, which is for cleaning and polishing clear plastic on automotive headlights and convertible top windows. Works great. A lot of people here recommend PolyWatch for removing light scratches.

Any of the available Amphibia bezels will snap right on, but it has been my experience that the ones made for the similar but slightly larger 090 don't fit - they interfere with the operation of the crown.

Enjoy your project!


----------



## marathonna

Another 090 on milanese...


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

marathonna said:


> View attachment 2102794
> 
> 
> Another 090 on milanese...


Beautiful dial. I much prefer the polished case over the matte case. 
I have a similar piece with a blue dial that I'll post here soon.


----------



## Applied

Just got this one from my grandfather, its in pristine condition.
What year is it from?


----------



## rikk727

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampoc

One of each - Poljot, Slava, Raketa and Vostok Amphibias:


----------



## Ham2

Lampoc said:


> One of each - Poljot, Slava, Raketa and Vostok Amphibias: http://s4.photobucket.com/user/Lampoc/media/DSC_0417_zps4fc0a245.jpg.html


 Now that is a very impressive collection of Amphibias, but you are missing this one


----------



## Eddy Raff




----------



## stitchintime

Hi all, new to WUS, and new to Russian watches, big fan of in-house movements, though my pride of place is an ETA engined TAG, however, got a penchant for interesting watches, HMT, Vostok etc..

Anyways, enough fluff, quite fancied a Amphibia, cue one night, eBay and a few beers later and I'd bought my first one;

My research tells me it's a 1980's 119 Tonneau case, antimagnetic, CCCP fibby, the dial and hands are nothing out of the ordinary, but have a nice bit of patina to them, essentially a nice base to build a slight custom with.

So here it is, nothing earth shattering, but it takes a few cues from some of my favorites:

Custom 'Murphy' bezel, Orange 'Planet Ocean' insert, polished case sides (some of the pics are pre-case polishing), and a strap I knocked up for it, I can't cope with the OE 18mm width strap, so I made myself something a bit more 'sturdy'...

Hope you like it, and for the purists, it's all reversible...


----------



## mp34me

Steel on steel...


----------



## queen

Sent from my Aifon


----------



## James_

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what...-amphibias-5-bezels-1259074.html#post10088146


----------



## James_

Is that a ceramic bezel on the far left? piljot? Looks awesome.



Lampoc said:


> One of each - Poljot, Slava, Raketa and Vostok Amphibias:


----------



## Ham2

James_ said:


> Is that a ceramic bezel on the far left? piljot? Looks awesome.


 the poljot amphibians have plastic bezels


----------



## Lampoc

James_ said:


> Is that a ceramic bezel on the far left? piljot? Looks awesome.


It's top quality Soviet plastic


----------



## Eddy Raff

Hi, I am not ne to the forum, but have been posting occasionally. In this case (and sorry for the quality) I am wearing what I believe is an amphibia Admiralskie. I bought this watch whie on a business trip to Berlin, at a sidewalk russian seller 50 mtrs away of Check Point Charlie. I am new to russian watches, this one is NOS although weathered. Automatic movement. I am beginning to fall in love with these watches. Best regards to all.


----------



## Skv

Eddy Raff said:


> Hi, I am not ne to the forum, but have been posting occasionally. In this case (and sorry for the quality) I am wearing what I believe is an amphibia Admiralskie. I bought this watch whie on a business trip to Berlin, at a sidewalk russian seller 50 mtrs away of Check Point Charlie. I am new to russian watches, this one is NOS although weathered. Automatic movement. I am beginning to fall in love with these watches. Best regards to all.
> View attachment 2131066


Nice Admiralski, fell for one too a while ago. Here's mine:









I see that there are slight differences, my dial contains a faded blue in the top section and the second hand of yours contains an Amphibis lume pip.


----------



## Eddy Raff

Hi, mine is also light blue on the upper dial, ony much faded away, but still visible. The issue of the hands, I don't know, new to russians. I also have a Komandirskie will post a pic afterwards, not sure wether hands are orig. Yours is a very nice example! Cheers


----------



## MattBrace

Nice looking Great Job, did you get that bezel from ebay? seller Mattfor?

Regards



stitchintime said:


> Hi all, new to WUS, and new to Russian watches, big fan of in-house movements, though my pride of place is an ETA engined TAG, however, got a penchant for interesting watches, HMT, Vostok etc..
> 
> Anyways, enough fluff, quite fancied a Amphibia, cue one night, eBay and a few beers later and I'd bought my first one;
> 
> My research tells me it's a 1980's 119 Tonneau case, antimagnetic, CCCP fibby, the dial and hands are nothing out of the ordinary, but have a nice bit of patina to them, essentially a nice base to build a slight custom with.
> 
> So here it is, nothing earth shattering, but it takes a few cues from some of my favorites:
> 
> Custom 'Murphy' bezel, Orange 'Planet Ocean' insert, polished case sides (some of the pics are pre-case polishing), and a strap I knocked up for it, I can't cope with the OE 18mm width strap, so I made myself something a bit more 'sturdy'...
> 
> Hope you like it, and for the purists, it's all reversible...
> 
> View attachment 2120802
> View attachment 2120810
> View attachment 2120826
> View attachment 2120834


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

On my wrist today is this 090914. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## James_

Been wearing for nearly a month.


----------



## Culturby

My first Vostok Anphibia! Really like it so far.
I replaced the metal bracelet with a rubber strap.

Bjorn
Denmark


----------



## James_

Nice. That's one of the few dials I like with the aftermarket bezels. Your crown is very deeply grooved which is a bonus.


----------



## ejes




----------



## ejes




----------



## stylish.accountant

ejes said:


> View attachment 2177170
> View attachment 2177178
> View attachment 2177162


Nice. That's my next order from meranom.. As soon as they have it in stock.


----------



## toolonginexile

Here is one with a pers bezel and Cheapo nato naked leather


----------



## Don Logan




----------



## Don Logan




----------



## Don Logan

I really love making the red second hand pop on these.


----------



## Don Logan




----------



## Don Logan

DEAR VOSTOK:
Please, please make more white dials.
With Love
Don.


----------



## Don Logan

they do abide..


----------



## Don Logan

The charcoal gray(right) and silver (center) "Zardoz" dial Neptune's were the first Vostoks I ever obsessed over. They are the main inspiration for my entire Russian collection.


----------



## Don Logan

Todays fibby, my favorite "Komambia".


----------



## MattBrace

Two Big Daddy Amphibias! 300m all the way!


----------



## Datora

The Amphibian makes the perfect travel watch! :-!


----------



## BizzyC

New strap for this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv

Datora said:


> The Amphibian makes the perfect travel watch! :-!
> 
> View attachment 2226234


Is that a Boris bezel?

My brother bought one for my birthday but unfortunately it didn't fit the case. Crown couldn't be operated anymore. A new one is underway.


----------



## f3rdin

No doute, this could be my favorite amphibia !


----------



## Knighscan

My latest addition. 300 tonneau


----------



## MUSTAKI

The mine.......its so beautiful with this nato.....I like.....










Best regards


----------



## designcob

Could anyone point me to a reliable seller of the desert storm amphbian.

Thanks,
Jacob


----------



## Elbakalao




----------



## jose-CostaRica

using Tapatalk!


----------



## marko14

...


----------



## Uros TSI

50 Years Of Kazan helicopter plant issue. 1990.

Huawei P6 TT


----------



## unixshrk

Uros TSI said:


> View attachment 2290106
> 
> 
> 50 Years Of Kazan helicopter plant issue. 1990.
> 
> Huawei P6 TT


That's cool


----------



## thefruitbar

I received my Scuba Dude a couple of days ago after much anticipation. I love how it looks, but it's not working :-(

Sorry to 'hijack' this thread, but I do require some help if you'd be kind enough to head over to the thread I started, or if you know a thing or two about an Amphibia that doesn't start: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/received-faulty-vostok-amphibia-1326210.html , I appreciate it!

And here's the Amphibian Scuba Dude in question, like they say "Brand new in box"!:


----------



## kakefe

Mine joined the party 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Sorry this isn't any help I just have a question
I see when you hand wind it you wind the crown back and forward? I didn't know the movement was bidirectional for hand winding. Is it?



thefruitbar said:


> I received my Scuba Dude a couple of days ago after much anticipation. I love how it looks, but it's not working :-(
> 
> Sorry to 'hijack' this thread, but I do require some help if you'd be kind enough to head over to the thread I started, or if you know a thing or two about an Amphibia that doesn't start: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/received-faulty-vostok-amphibia-1326210.html , I appreciate it!
> 
> And here's the Amphibian Scuba Dude in question, like they say "Brand new in box"!:


----------



## James_




----------



## wizee

James_ said:


> Sorry this isn't any help I just have a question
> I see when you hand wind it you wind the crown back and forward? I didn't know the movement was bidirectional for hand winding. Is it?


All movements that I know of can be wound by turning the crown back and forth. There is a ratchet mechanism inside the keyless works, so turning the crown clockwise winds, and turning the crown counter clockwise just clicks the ratchet mechanism.


----------



## James_

All Vostok movements?



wizee said:


> All movements that I know of can be wound by turning the crown back and forth. There is a ratchet mechanism inside the keyless works, so turning the crown clockwise winds, and turning the crown counter clockwise just clicks the ratchet mechanism.


----------



## wizee

James_ said:


> All Vostok movements?


All hand-windable mechanical movements that are not key wound. So just about every modern mechanical wristwatch movement (excluding Seiko 7S26 and similar movements that are not hand-windable).

See the crown-shaped widget towards the centre-left of this image: http://novicewatchmaking.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/re-keyless.jpg

Note: In the image I linked (some random movement I found on google), the spring (metal piece going over the crown-shaped part) is not in the position it should be. When properly installed, the spring will be in the groove in the middle of the crown-shaped piece. The spring will keep the crown shaped piece pressed against the sawtooth-shaped teeth to the left of the image. When turned in the right direction, the teeth will remain engaged and wind the movement. When turned in the opposite direction, the barrel click will not allow to movement to unwind, and the sawtooth teeth will cause the crown-shaped piece to slide up (right) and then make a clicking sound when it settles in the next tooth.


----------



## taike

James_ said:


> Sorry this isn't any help I just have a question
> I see when you hand wind it you wind the crown back and forward? I didn't know the movement was bidirectional for hand winding. Is it?


This subject came up for the 2013 CMWF project. Apparently, the back and forth winding motion is the preferred method. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=957398

I find it makes winding Vostoks much easier, as it allows you to better maintain the slight tension on the crown.


----------



## Elbakalao




----------



## toolonginexile

Here's a quick one in bad lighting

Blue with hirsch liberty


----------



## Ian Monroe

Here's a new one of mine that came today, it's pretty much mint


----------



## James_

Keeping great time at about plus 6 sec per day. Less if I leave it face down overnight. The display case back has been good for a splash and a swim and down to 3 metres.


----------



## ar.javid

On handmade Leather


----------



## sq100

Ian Monroe said:


> Here's a new one of mine that came today, it's pretty much mint


Sorry to say, but it has a fake dial.


----------



## texas2step

Got my first Vostok a week ago. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## Ian Monroe

sq100 said:


> Sorry to say, but it has a fake dial.


Does it? How can you tell? I don't mind because I like it but I would like to know as I plan on getting a few more.


----------



## sq100

Ian Monroe said:


> Does it? How can you tell? I don't mind because I like it but I would like to know as I plan on getting a few more.


It's a comon fake dial used by certain ebay sellers.


----------



## sonics

@ Ian : the second hand looks also not original.


----------



## will1970

Just purchased this on ebay tonight. When it arrives it will be my first of two Russian watches.


----------



## Ian Monroe

sonics said:


> @ Ian : the second hand looks also not original.


I contacted the seller and quizzed him about it, he didn't argue and asked me to send the watch back for a refund which I have done, do you think that I should report him to Ebay or put his details on here or just give him the benefit of the doubt?


----------



## sonics

I don't know what to do. That depends on if he sold the watch as original or if he wrote about the aftermarket parts.


----------



## Ian Monroe

It was advertised as NOS 1970s Komanderskie which it quite obviously isn't


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

Ian Monroe said:


> It was advertised as NOS 1970s Komanderskie which it quite obviously isn't


Generally, sellers of Frankenwatches are pretty careful to let the pictures do the talking, leaving it a "buyer beware" situation. Some people don't сare whether their watch is original or not. 
You can report the seller, but as long as the case is resolved, I doubt they're going to sanction the seller.


----------



## sonics

Maybe you should use Google in Future. There you can look for Originals before you buy in the bay.


----------



## Ian Monroe

I have bought a Komanderskie and an Amphibian from Zenitar now so I have gone for new until I learn a bit more about the older ones.


----------



## watchik

Here there are:


----------



## MEzz

You have a spot for one more! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## travex




----------



## crowat

My 710 Orange Scuba Dude with a murphy bezel and "soxa" skx insert.


----------



## cyberwarhol

My stock 410 orange

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol

Oops









Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

Happy Holidays


----------



## toolonginexile

Just broke out some new shoes for the blue scuba......Hirsch mariner with a little "treatment"....





































Happy holidays to all

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchik

MEzz said:


> You have a spot for one more!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I am already on the waiting list for another Vostok


----------



## nezabac

Nice one


----------



## nezabac

Here is mine


----------



## nezabac

...


----------



## nezabac

...with a Dave Murphy beze, a Dagaz bezel insert and green NATO and two piece gray Zulu straps


----------



## James_

Two months in. Keeping great time and I can self regulate it quite naturally to keep close to perfect time.


----------



## Skv




----------



## crc32

New bezel came in right for my holiday in the alps. Quite cold in this picture, about -10°C.


----------



## Lothianjavert

Just arrived from Zenitar today! It was listed as expected arrival on Jan. 20, but it was super fast! When the discussions about the ruble were going on and concerns about Vostok, I pulled the trigger and snagged this radio room. I had been eyeing it for a while, and that was all I needed (ok, and a couple glasses of wine.) However, it arrived so fast that I have not figured out what strap to get yet. The "wrist epilator" has to go. I'm also debating changing the bezel.


----------



## KMCMax

Trying out the blue dude on a Hirsch expansion for some vintage feel:


----------



## jaykim

I brushed the bezel for my SE and i think its better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2

Слава Амфибия


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Very happy with the accuracy of most of my Vostosk's. My 420 in particular is keeping accurate time (+/- 1sec) for several weeks now. I adjusted it 2 or 3 times and I have now obviously found the sweet spot . The other two on the picture (also ajusted several time) can also be kept very close to atomic time but are more affected by external factors ( Temperature, position). I keep them on time by adjusting rest position.


----------



## Culturby

My blue dial Scuba Dude...


----------



## crc32

Warmer today and a great view!


----------



## nachodaddy




----------



## vejarmr2

Old pic


----------



## Ian Monroe

Here are my newest acquisitions from Zenitar fitted with new straps.


----------



## domoon

I actually took this last Saturday. Brushed bezel and leather strap.










Tlapatakled


----------



## cyberwarhol

domoon said:


> I actually took this last Saturday. Brushed bezel and leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tlapatakled


Now the bezel looks more vintage. I used muriatic acid to 'soak' the bezel to remove the chrome so it looks clean. But now I looked at yours, I LIKE it a lot!!

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## domoon

cyberwarhol said:


> Now the bezel looks more vintage. I used muriatic acid to 'soak' the bezel to remove the chrome so it looks clean. But now I looked at yours, I LIKE it a lot!!
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


thank you. you can say it's one of my "lucky shot" with the photo, getting good light and angle. the bezel been thru lots of brushing with scotbrite's green pad since most of the time i don't really like it when the brass is darking due to patina. i like it shiny


----------



## cyberwarhol

domoon said:


> thank you. you can say it's one of my "lucky shot" with the photo, getting good light and angle. the bezel been thru lots of brushing with scotbrite's green pad since most of the time i don't really like it when the brass is darking due to patina. i like it shiny


I posted this from another thread.

For brass or bronze, use a bit of salt in lemon juice or vinegar. Soak it and it should clean out the patina. Wash and clean then polish it with some olive oil and it will look really good.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## rikk727

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogWar

I'm in Bros!


----------



## SuperTex56

My collection... Amphibias from zenitar, Leonid and Meranom. Dave Murphy bezels and Dagaz inserts. The Ukraine flag watch is a Dnieper-Vostok Komandirskie. My wife is Ukrainian so I saw that watch and had to have it. More inbound, of course!!


----------



## SuperTex56

More pics...


----------



## SuperTex56

More


----------



## C-Gee




----------



## sorcer

Some curtomisation. 710 case, 2415 movement, custom sandwich dial, golden hands.


----------



## toolonginexile

SuperTex56 said:


> My collection... Amphibias from zenitar, Leonid and Meranom. Dave Murphy bezels and Dagaz inserts. The Ukraine flag watch is a Dnieper-Vostok Komandirskie. My wife is Ukrainian so I saw that watch and had to have it. More inbound, of course!!


The white one on the top left looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol

My hipstamatic app has some really cool films and lens. This shot makes the blue really pop! Loving the 710 case.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Datora

Put mesh on my Vostok today. Was a bit unsure at first, but I love the look so far b-)








78


----------



## ellecousteau

I'm just looking for a little advice from y'all who are clearly in the know...since stumbling over this Amphibia thread (I was a die hard Zissou fan, but only just cottoned on to this being the watch he wore, and only really just started to read over and 'discover' Russian watches from a tip in another thread!), I've made it my aim to get a black scuba dude (hilarious colloquial name by the way) and then get a new bezel on it.
Not even sure whether this is the proper place to post this, but would this bezel here:
Stainless Steel Bezel TO Vostok Amphibian Watches With Seiko Insert BBS | eBay
...end up being able to sit on this Scuba-toting Vostok here:
Russian Vostok 2416B Auto Amphibian Amphibia Diver Scuba Watch 110634 NEW | eBay ..?
Hopefully not the most infuriating question I can ask, but I absolutely love both the idea of the Russian workhorse and the idea that I'll be changing it that slight bit (satisfying!)
Thanks in advance ;-

(and just in case it pops up, I know it's 40mm, I love wearing men's watches, and a little bigger always feels better on my wrist!)


----------



## dan_bsht

I'm not an expert, but looking through both links, the seller of the bezel mentioned that it fits the case of the watch you are looking for (second one from the left on the top) so I would say it should fit. But it will not harm if you email the seller. Good luck and post some photos when you get it


----------



## BizzyC

New NATO strap...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

ellecousteau said:


> I'm just looking for a little advice from y'all who are clearly in the know...since stumbling over this Amphibia thread (I was a die hard Zissou fan, but only just cottoned on to this being the watch he wore, and only really just started to read over and 'discover' Russian watches from a tip in another thread!), I've made it my aim to get a black scuba dude (hilarious colloquial name by the way) and then get a new bezel on it.
> Not even sure whether this is the proper place to post this, but would this bezel here:
> Stainless Steel Bezel TO Vostok Amphibian Watches With Seiko Insert BBS | eBay
> ...end up being able to sit on this Scuba-toting Vostok here:
> Russian Vostok 2416B Auto Amphibian Amphibia Diver Scuba Watch 110634 NEW | eBay ..?
> Hopefully not the most infuriating question I can ask, but I absolutely love both the idea of the Russian workhorse and the idea that I'll be changing it that slight bit (satisfying!)
> Thanks in advance ;-
> 
> (and just in case it pops up, I know it's 40mm, I love wearing men's watches, and a little bigger always feels better on my wrist!)


Yes, that dude is in the 110 case. Both boris bezel versions fit the 110. You have linked to the one where the bottom is stepped in to fit the narrower cases. The straight sided one will also work on the 110.


----------



## Vision009

This is my 110, I have replaced the bezel and strap will all polished steel parts.


----------



## C-Gee




----------



## Delta32

Just received my first amphibia. Tried bond nato but settled for thick black leather, until I can get a better brown strap. Very pleased though, I'm thinking it won't be the last vostok..


----------



## RogWar

*Please familiarize yourself with our rules prior to posting more pics. - The Admin*


----------



## watch22

I like this style case and bezel - very clean.

I even kept the original bracelet - with the solid pins it's easy to adjust.


----------



## Uros TSI

A bit of DIY strap adjusting, not as good as I hoped, but the next will be better 



Love the color of this dial.


----------



## toolonginexile

New strap.....



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e

At last a scuba dude on way. Cheering me up after being let down on a 3133 by a con on ebay. Thanks Meranom.


----------



## toolonginexile

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RogWar

Sorry.


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*Amphibia Black Sea*


----------



## cyberwarhol

*Re: Amphibia Black Sea*



Patrick_Ethan said:


> View attachment 2698954
> View attachment 2698962


Man, the Black Sea!! I am looking at that in the bay... But my hard earn dollars kept going to everything else that I need.....

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Elbakalao

ellecousteau said:


> I'm just looking for a little advice from y'all who are clearly in the know...since stumbling over this Amphibia thread (I was a die hard Zissou fan, but only just cottoned on to this being the watch he wore, and only really just started to read over and 'discover' Russian watches from a tip in another thread!), I've made it my aim to get a black scuba dude (hilarious colloquial name by the way) and then get a new bezel on it.
> Not even sure whether this is the proper place to post this, but would this bezel here:
> Stainless Steel Bezel TO Vostok Amphibian Watches With Seiko Insert BBS | eBay
> ...end up being able to sit on this Scuba-toting Vostok here:
> Russian Vostok 2416B Auto Amphibian Amphibia Diver Scuba Watch 110634 NEW | eBay ..?
> Hopefully not the most infuriating question I can ask, but I absolutely love both the idea of the Russian workhorse and the idea that I'll be changing it that slight bit (satisfying!)
> Thanks in advance ;-
> 
> (and just in case it pops up, I know it's 40mm, I love wearing men's watches, and a little bigger always feels better on my wrist!)


Yes. The bezel will fit that watch. I love swapping bezels onto Scuba Dudes. Welcome to the club!


----------



## RogWar




----------



## Clockworkblueorange

60 series on NATO


----------



## GUTuna

I love the face, but can not tell how heavily restored it is.


----------



## captain_hx




----------



## RogWar

Handmade watch strap.


----------



## AUSL

This 120 just landed, my birthday present from Chistopol.


----------



## slowprop

*Re: Amphibia Black Sea*



Patrick_Ethan said:


> View attachment 2698954
> View attachment 2698962


That's really nice. Do you find the rubber strap comfortable ?


----------



## domoon

The clean bezel has arrived after two full months threading through post offices from Russia to Indonesia, along with the extra dial. Now to send the dial to the lume guy while i enjoyed this look a bit more before sending the watch head to lume the hands and put it all together

talkapatled


----------



## Ron521

Just received this new 420 from Zenitar, total time in transit only 15 days. I immediately changed the leather strap for this rubber one, which seems more appropriate for a watch intended for use around water. I really like the dial and hands.


----------



## RogWar




----------



## C-Gee

Vostok Amphibian... B-42 Ministry Marine...:think:


----------



## RogWar




----------



## watchloco

Special Edition


----------



## craftsman

I love my 420. I'm going to try a black and grey NATO if I can find an 18 mm.


----------



## watchik

The Amphibia is on the left


----------



## taike

The last one I was able to buy in rubles.


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this almost the entire day today. It wasn't running before but I wanted to enjoy it so I put it on for a few hours and whadayaknow? It started running! I need to have it serviced soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cal11

Amphibian Sub


----------



## The Corner

craftsman said:


> I love my 420. I'm going to try a black and grey NATO if I can find an 18 mm.
> 
> View attachment 2808082
> You´ll find it here: http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/nato/products/nato-strap-regimental-black-and-gray-james-bond-18-20-22mm


----------



## slowprop

cal11 said:


> Amphibian Sub


The brown strap with the black dial looks good. Not a combination I would have thought of but looks nice.


----------



## Ita

I just swapped a black rubber strap to a NATO for a change of look...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vejarmr2

cal11 said:


> Amphibian Sub


Very cool!!!


----------



## Xantiagib

incoming....


----------



## crc32

Lake Neusiedl in Austria. New olive Velcro on the Amphibia:


----------



## RogWar

Love this watch


----------



## GUTuna

Here's my most recent on a strap from a fellow member's NATO Strap Co.


----------



## marathonna

Came in today..and inmediately putting on a leather Nato....love it.


----------



## Astute-C

christian said:


> Lake Neusiedl in Austria. New olive Velcro on the Amphibia:


Hi Christian, Is that a 'standard issue' bezel and if not where's it from?


----------



## crc32

Astute-C said:


> Hi Christian, Is that a 'standard issue' bezel and if not where's it from?


Hi,

Bezel is from Boris (eBay boris_gvb) 
Bezel insert is from Dagaz (10watches.com)
Strap is from Watchobsession.co.uk
Display Back is from Sonnenflasche (eBay Sonnenflasche)


----------



## Dharmaboy

Scuba ministry case from eBay (leon1965jazz)
Bezel from Murphy
Insert from Dagaz


----------



## captain_hx




----------



## LGH

Amphibias love Isofrane and Isofrane loves Amphibias.










Skickat från min telefon


----------



## rikk727




----------



## GUTuna

The "From Russia with Love" combo. Vostok on a Bond NATO strap.


----------



## Varangian71

Some new watches of mine.


----------



## garf666

Just receive my second Amphibia from zenitar. Waiting for a new bezel to arrive and the decide what to do about the strap. For now I've put it on the bond nato.


----------



## Varangian71

A couple more pics. I love these things. The black dial is +5sec/24hr, blue scuba dude is +7sec/24hr. These are pretty accurate and robust watches for the money.


----------



## Ita

rikk727 said:


>


Bezel? I need one of those... Nice very very nice!

Ita


----------



## RogWar




----------



## REDSWAN13

Old.










New.


----------



## Ita

Just popped the Dude on my wrist for his rotation. A week or two. Love this watch!










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666

New bezel installed. Just need to change the strap now.


----------



## IainT

Stripped bezel, brushed case, timefactors canvas strap


----------



## Di3gors

Ham2 said:


> View attachment 1542064


Hi, you posted this picture, could you tell me where i find the adapter for a nato strap?? , what is the name of the adapter??

Thx








Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sonics

I think thats the swing lug 300m version. You will not find a "Adapter" for that


----------



## Ham2

Di3gors said:


> Hi, you posted this picture, could you tell me where i find the adapter for a nato strap?? , what is the name of the adapter?? Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


This is the rarer wire lug (not swing) version of the early 200m Amphibian. As far as I know, wire lugs (and swing lugs) are not readily available as spare parts for purchase on the market and need to be matched with the type 350 case.


----------



## nos1201

Мои Амфибии


----------



## Di3gors

My first Amphibia 








Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2

nos1201 said:


> Мои Амфибии


Fantastic. Spasibo comrade.


----------



## LaMusette

@DI3gors - first amphibia


Beautiful !

The black PVD buckles on the zulu strap actually work really well with the black dial on the watch. Hadnt thought of trying that.


----------



## Marx78

This is my antimagnetic. 80s I think. It has new hands and gaskets and keeps good time. I regularly go swimming with it.


----------



## BigwristMike

Just in from Uzbekistan! Brought in a wax sealed package. The blue is perfect! Thanks Sovietunionwatches!!!


----------



## BigwristMike




----------



## GConn

Just received my new bezel and installed. Enjoying the view over a beer


----------



## BigwristMike

Nice combo!


----------



## Mikatile

I recently bought this watch on E-bay and would be interested to know the year it was produced. I have a feeling it is early 90s due to the lack of place of manufacture on the dial, could anyone confirm this or otherwise? Note the triangular indicator on the bezel, rather than the usual round one. Thanks!


----------



## BigwristMike

It's the KGB version is all I know


----------



## psco78

GConn said:


> Just received my new bezel and installed. Enjoying the view over a beer


Schol/Santé :-! My beer of choice as well...


----------



## Brauer

Just recieved my first vostok

Boctok
Cal 2409
020 case

Image from seller









The watch itaelf was in good condition when i reciwved it, but the paint in the bezel was useless. I cleaned it all up, both case, bezel (mainly removing the old paint) and cleaning the dial (usig a bit of babyoil) and removing the old lume, which was breaking loose

Result:









Now what do you guys think? Should i re-paint the bezel or not?


----------



## DirtyHarrie

No! It looks awesome that way


----------



## cyberwarhol

Brauer said:


> Just recieved my first vostok
> 
> Boctok
> Cal 2409
> 020 case
> 
> Image from seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch itaelf was in good condition when i reciwved it, but the paint in the bezel was useless. I cleaned it all up, both case, bezel (mainly removing the old paint) and cleaning the dial (usig a bit of babyoil) and removing the old lume, which was breaking loose
> 
> Result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what do you guys think? Should i re-paint the bezel or not?


Beautiful! Leave it as is!!

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Thirdgenbird

I've searched and sort of gotten mixed feedback:

How long could I expect one of these to hold up to daily wear? I'm really liking what I've seen here after done modification.

I'm thinking about getting one for days I don't want to wear my nicer mechanical. Looking at a 100 that I would brush, do a dial swap, change the bezel and add an aftermarket bracelet. Total would be $110-140 depending on the bracelet which is the most expensive part.

Would I be disapointed coming off a nighthawk? Accuracy isn't an issue within reason.


----------



## Mikatile

The bezel looks very classy without the colour.


----------



## Mikatile

The more you wear an Amphibia the better it performs, this is what I have found. I have been wearing one day in day out for aprox 6 months and it started at +20 per day, I check regularly using atomic timing, and it is now down to an unbelievable + 20 to 30 per WEEK! It gets a rough ride too. If you find a good one they are as good as anything. And they have so much undividuality and character. I highly recomend.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Thanks for the feedback.

The bracelet is actually the biggest holdup. Knowing the OEM one is useless, I'm looking for something fitting on the 100 series case. I'm a big fan of the super engineer II but it costs more than the watch and could be overkill. I want it to look like a cohesive package. Finish isn't critical as I plan to brush it all to match. It would be easier if I could wear a nato. Love how they look, but not how they feel.


----------



## Mikatile

I wear a rubber diver strap and it feels pretty good. Sharkmesh is also an option if you want 'dressier', but a decent sharkmesh will cost more than the watch. Im with you on the NATO.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Standard bracelets are my thing. No cloth, leather, rubber or mesh.


----------



## hun23

Just got this in.


----------



## rikk727

m
New shoes.


----------



## Delta32

Brauer said:


> Just recieved my first vostok
> 
> Boctok
> Cal 2409
> 020 case
> 
> Image from seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch itaelf was in good condition when i reciwved it, but the paint in the bezel was useless. I cleaned it all up, both case, bezel (mainly removing the old paint) and cleaning the dial (usig a bit of babyoil) and removing the old lume, which was breaking loose
> 
> Result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what do you guys think? Should i re-paint the bezel or not?


How did you go about removing the paint on the bezel? I'm a bit uncertain on how to remove it, without damaging the chrome plating.


----------



## Brauer

Delta32 said:


> How did you go about removing the paint on the bezel? I'm a bit uncertain on how to remove it, without damaging the chrome plating.


Well the paint was very porous and came of pretty easy with a small needle. I also used a bit of oil to soften it up a bit more. It did take a few hours to clean everything on the sides of the holes. But keep in mind that this paint is old, and im pretty sure this method does not work as well with newer bezels


----------



## Vodalex

Got this lovely 060 Amfibia supercharged with russian-made lume for upcoming summer.. Daylight pictures will follow.


----------



## arhitektor1




----------



## Tex Fazio

Classic. Salty. Classic.


----------



## mxm

Tex Fazio said:


> Classic. Salty. Classic.
> View attachment 3196002


One of the most beautiful Amphibia/Komandirskie dials out there.


----------



## mxm

Mikatile said:


> The more you wear an Amphibia the better it performs, this is what I have found. I have been wearing one day in day out for aprox 6 months and it started at +20 per day, I check regularly using atomic timing, and it is now down to an unbelievable + 20 to 30 per WEEK! It gets a rough ride too. If you find a good one they are as good as anything. And they have so much undividuality and character. I highly recomend.


Same here!


----------



## mxm

Thirdgenbird said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> The bracelet is actually the biggest holdup. Knowing the OEM one is useless, I'm looking for something fitting on the 100 series case. I'm a big fan of the super engineer II but it costs more than the watch and could be overkill. I want it to look like a cohesive package. Finish isn't critical as I plan to brush it all to match. It would be easier if I could wear a nato. Love how they look, but not how they feel.


You can go for a Watchadoo for a fraction of the cost. They're pretty good. Don't have one myself, but I've seen them and they actually look good on the 100 cases.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

mxm said:


> You can go for a Watchadoo for a fraction of the cost. They're pretty good. Don't have one myself, but I've seen them and they actually look good on the 100 cases.


If you get the cheapest clasp from strapcode, the prices look similar. Am I missing something?


----------



## mugwump867

Orange on black Scuba Dude on a Toscana black silicone strap with orange stitching. I'm taking it diving in a few weeks to see how it performs.


----------



## RufusG

Crappy phone pic. The crystal is not really that bad, though the dial is somewhat faded.


----------



## BigwristMike

And now with a black NATO-strap


----------



## Delta32

Leather Zulu.

Had to position the strap on the watch, before inserting the spring bars.


----------



## mxm

Thirdgenbird said:


> If you get the cheapest clasp from strapcode, the prices look similar. Am I missing something?


You're right, I'd forgotten about Strapcode, but still, they go for $80 and up. You can get a Watchadoo for about $50. If you're on a budget, that should help.


----------



## Mikatile

The one on the left keeps almost perfect time, it is a monster. I'm curious about the one with the white comemrative dial I picked it up on a flea market. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## ar.javid




----------



## Vodalex

Relumed with yellow coloured lume..


----------



## Mikatile

My small collettion of 3 fibbys and one General after being restored and re-strapped. The white dial has the dubious distinction of commemorating the occupation of Afghanistan.


----------



## qvist




----------



## Ita

qvist said:


>


Nice Strap... 










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666

amazing how different this now looks from its original state. Just put it on a black calfskin strap (got for $2.45 incl springbar tool from an outlet store). 
was supposed to be going on a Brady sailcloth but that will now get diverted to another watch


----------



## Vodalex




----------



## AndrewGS




----------



## AndrewGS




----------



## domoon

talkapatled


----------



## RufusG

Out hiking this AM. Hat has seen better days, watch looks like new.


----------



## hantms

At the beach.

(Ao Manao, down the Thailand coast)


----------



## hantms

Water Park near Hua Hin, Thailand. Amphibia time.


----------



## lone-ranger

got this last week..clicked using my cell phone


----------



## Mikatile

I've removed the dial from the Afghanistan watch. I'm modifying it into a Zissou, just awaiting the parts, pics will follow.


----------



## kgo




----------



## ejes

That's a pretty unusual, but cool looking color combination. I like it! 


kgo said:


> View attachment 3292906


----------



## fofofomin

The dude.


----------



## rikk727

In again. With my new / old Amphibia.


----------



## WatchNut22

A









Rick


----------



## jose-CostaRica

WatchNut22 said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


it's beautiful


----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Ita said:


> Nice Strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the ministry case have a 22mm lug width? 
How wide is that nato strap? 
Really need to change my stock bracelet. It's quite garbage


----------



## Ita

Fatboi_ET said:


> Does the ministry case have a 22mm lug width?
> How wide is that nato strap?
> Really need to change my stock bracelet. It's quite garbage


Yes mate, 22mm..... ague trading. A sponsor here. Great straps!!!!

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandy

So folks, your opinions are most welcome.
When I sold my last Breitling I kept the OEM brown calf strap. It's been sitting in my strap bag since I got rid of the Breitling last year (Long story short, had two, neither of which were reliable and neither felt like they were multi thousand dollar watches. In fact the only redeeming feature was this calf strap!).
It fits perfectly and I think looks very nice. I know it's crazy having a strap that cost almost twice what the watch cost but then since when did this hobby make sense anyway!


----------



## MattBrace

A simply superb combination, nice job!

Regards Matt


----------



## Ita

Makes the Fibi look like a Million Bucks!!! Great combo :+1:

Ita


----------



## Thelongroad

shandy said:


> So folks, your opinions are most welcome.
> When I sold my last Breitling I kept the OEM brown calf strap. It's been sitting in my strap bag since I got rid of the Breitling last year (Long story short, had two, neither of which were reliable and neither felt like they were multi thousand dollar watches. In fact the only redeeming feature was this calf strap!).
> It fits perfectly and I think looks very nice. I know it's crazy having a strap that cost almost twice what the watch cost but then since when did this hobby make sense anyway!


Looks mighty fine to me.


----------



## shandy

Thanks folks, I think it looks better on this than it did on my Breitling!!


----------



## Hartig

"Amphebbi"
















Haven't seen this combo before (silver sterile bezel insert). What do you think?

Not perfect though, a bit mismatched...
Problem 1: insert was satin and not glossy as advertised
Problem 2: the matte 100 case sold out just as I was about to buy it!

So I need to find someone affordable to beadblast it...


----------



## Cakes

I like it, a similar vibe to mine i think, but the sterile bezel gives it a more "clean" look.

Here's my black 'dude' with a pepsi. Bought the wrong bezel (Doh!), doesn't fit properly as the crown prevents it from snapping into place fully, but holds secure enough for everyday use. Now do I buy the right bezel or the right watch to fit the bezel.. :-!

​


----------



## IntendedEffect

The original dial was in rough shape, so I replaced it-and I like the results! I resisted the urge to paint in the little anchor on a true 470 radio room, so please don't call me a counterfeiter


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Good morning. 
Amazing what a difference a change of strap can make!! Got the mesh bracelet last night. 







Really tempted to swap the bezel for a smooth polished plain bezel? Anyone done it and care to share pics of what it looks like with the ministry case?


----------



## domoon

Fatboi_ET said:


> Good morning.
> Amazing what a difference a change of strap can make!! Got the mesh bracelet last night.
> View attachment 3355842
> 
> Really tempted to swap the bezel for a smooth polished plain bezel? Anyone done it and care to share pics of what it looks like with the ministry case?


Here's mine, with smooth bezel from meranom








Love it, but it's a pain to remove when i want to change it to another bezel lol.

talkapatled


----------



## pebe

My recently acquired 090SE on Watchadoo. Love this watch


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Thank you very much for the pic...looks lovely. Very clean look...Decisions decisions...



domoon said:


> Here's mine, with smooth bezel from meranom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, but it's a pain to remove when i want to change it to another bezel lol.
> 
> talkapatled


----------



## hantms

2209 in town.


----------



## JonS1967

pebe said:


> My recently acquired 090SE on Watchadoo. Love this watch
> 
> View attachment 3358066


Looks awesome! Love it on the Watchadoo. Can you please show a wrist shot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol

Finally!!! The Neptune arrived.....










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Marx78

This is my latest purchase. It had the wrong crystal when I got it but I have fitted the correct one along with new gaskets and now it's waterproof again.


----------



## some guy

After meaning to forever but failing to do so, I finally pulled the trigger on an Amphibia.








Replaced the bezel and brushed the outer parts of the links. I still intend to replace the bracelet, but for now it doesn't look as crappy (IMO)


----------



## Lokifish

Just came in today. A reasonable condition Type 320. As much as I like it's worn character, I think I'm going to restore this one.


----------



## TheCDiggity

Just came in the mail

Not sure how I feel about dial quite yet 
Definitely changing the bezel tho to the smooth


----------



## TheCDiggity

Whoops forgot pic lol


----------



## J_D0H

Ta da!


----------



## shandy

Just in today this lovely old girl! The dial has aged beautifully to a lovely creamy white and overall it's in really nice condition I think. Cost $45 and came on a really nice period Soviet metal bracelet which is super comfortable and has solid outside links.
The crystal was full of tiny scratches which I always expect with vintage plexiglass crystals and the inside seemed a little cloudy so I popped the bezel off, took out the movement and gave the inside and outside a good going over with polywatch and it transformed the crystal and shows off the lovely dial even better I think.
The movement has been serviced but it's too early to talk about its timekeeping but it was minty fresh in there and it was good to see that the antimagnetic shield was in place still.
I treated the gaskets to a wipe of silicone grease and popped the whole thing back together and here it is!


----------



## Perdendosi

Black Bay mod today.


----------



## dragonhf

Just picked up this watch from the postoffice. My first Vostok watch.
Got the watch from the bay, dmit_bakh, custom bezel from boris_gvb and found this cheap nato at home.
I must say, now I understand why people get addicted to Vostok.
There is something special about plexi crystals, I like it a lot. 
Have already ordered an another Vostok


----------



## dragonhf

Help, 
I opened the vostok case trying to align the face to be more centered.
I didn´t succed. Now I have a problem. I can´t close the back completely.
If you look at the picture, I still can see the rubber ring.
Somebody please tell me if this should be like that.
I should listen to the advice, never open the case.
I´m desperate, please PM me with an answer.


----------



## sonics

That is normal. The case back becomes pressure if you are going to dive.


----------



## Shockwave

dragonhf said:


> Just picked up this watch from the postoffice. My first Vostok watch.
> Got the watch from the bay, dmit_bakh, custom bezel from boris_gvb and found this cheap nato at home.
> I must say, now I understand why people get addicted to Vostok.
> There is something special about plexi crystals, I like it a lot.
> Have already ordered an another Vostok
> 
> View attachment 3517826


Really like this dial. Might be on order in the near future.


----------



## dragonhf

Thanks for the answer sonics.


----------



## slowprop

shandy said:


> Just in today this lovely old girl! The dial has aged beautifully to a lovely creamy white and overall it's in really nice condition I think. Cost $45 and came on a really nice period Soviet metal bracelet which is super comfortable and has solid outside links.
> The crystal was full of tiny scratches which I always expect with vintage plexiglass crystals and the inside seemed a little cloudy so I popped the bezel off, took out the movement and gave the inside and outside a good going over with polywatch and it transformed the crystal and shows off the lovely dial even better I think.
> The movement has been serviced but it's too early to talk about its timekeeping but it was minty fresh in there and it was good to see that the antimagnetic shield was in place still.
> I treated the gaskets to a wipe of silicone grease and popped the whole thing back together and here it is!


Looks great Ian I really like those 470 cases.


----------



## mjtaven




----------



## isometrus

*Vostok Amphibia 710L-Full Lumed Dial*


----------



## isometrus

Say East Europe Association of Islamic Culture


soviet said:


> A 'islamic' dial. Looks very nice.|> But I don't know what is written on the dial.


----------



## isometrus

*Re: Vostok Amphibia 710L-Full Lumed Dial*


----------



## dragonhf

*Re: Vostok Amphibia 710L-Full Lumed Dial*

Same watch as before but with silicone strap.
The best of all, is unbelievable cheap AU$ 2,68 on the bay shipped to Sweden.


----------



## Hartig

*Re: Vostok Amphibia 710L-Full Lumed Dial*

SE100724S, changed the case to a 090 one.









Very positively surprised by the dial! On meranom's website it looks like a solid blue, but in person it's a darker, metallic navy blue/purplish color.
Silicone strap was also nicer than I expected.


----------



## Lokifish

*Re: Vostok Amphibia 710L-Full Lumed Dial*

Ministry of Zissou









Hopefully it's still "breaking in", as the amplitude is very poor even after two weeks.


----------



## Kolomchanin

*Re: Vostok Amphibia 710L-Full Lumed Dial*













Привет всем !!! Амфибия 710615 ...)))


----------



## Martins.

*Re: Vostok Amphibia 710L-Full Lumed Dial*


----------



## Elbakalao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RufusG

This one has been around the block a few times, not even sure this is an Amphibia dial:


----------



## WeylandYutani

J_D0H said:


> Ta da!
> 
> View attachment 3453146


Awesome! love it and the move!

Although I'm convinced the one in the movie was blue dialled.

I'm convinced the


----------



## Lokifish

The ship's wheel would have a gold/yellow/brass tint on the blue dial. In the stills I have from the blu-ray, it appears grey.

brightness/contrast/ color adjusted (still too much yellow)


----------



## WeylandYutani




----------



## Lokifish

The ships's wheel and other graphics would appear more "yellow" than the numbers and hands and tonal range would be very narrow on the blue dial. In the still frame you posted the colors are off, the whites are way too warm. As far as the black dial you posted, the graphics are far darker and more green than the one on my wrist in post at the top of this page.

My brother works in the industry, I could always try to see if he can get a still from the master


----------



## J_D0H

I always thought it was black judging by the pictures I found online! Interested to see what the consensus is...


----------



## WeylandYutani

Lokifish said:


> The ships's wheel and other graphics would appear more "yellow" than the numbers and hands and tonal range would be very narrow on the blue dial. In the still frame you posted the colors are off, the whites are way too warm. As far as the black dial you posted, the graphics are far darker and more green than the one on my wrist in post at the top of this page.
> 
> My brother works in the industry, I could always try to see if he can get a still from the master


Not sure mate, the top pic that you refer to was taken with a flash. I agree white balance is off in the movie still but the contrast between the anchor and the dial seems more in line with the blue dial.

My movie still was from a 1080p if your buddy can get more information from the master that would be awesome!

I've checked around a few other forums and some say 'blue' some say 'black'. Would be nice to settle this.


----------



## Lokifish

I'll call my brother tonight. Til then we will have to agree to disagree.

All I can say is that out of the dozen or so shots of my black dial under various lighting conditions, the graphics at no point appears greenish in the image, or to my eye. In the mean time, if you are skilled in Photoshop, do what I did. Balance the stills for known colors like the numbers on the dial, or other reference points. When balanced using known reference points, the graphics will consistently appear gold in every image if the dial is the blue version. I'm used to doing this with silver halide stock so my Photoshop skills are a little rough. From what I can tell, absolutely nobody has approached it in this manner and left the stills uncorrected, which is not how it should be done.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

using Tapatalk!


----------



## J_D0H

Someone should ask Bill Murray!



Lokifish said:


> I'll call my brother tonight. Til then we will have to agree to disagree.
> 
> All I can say is that out of the dozen or so shots of my black dial under various lighting conditions, the graphics at no point appears greenish in the image, or to my eye. In the mean time, if you are skilled in Photoshop, do what I did. Balance the stills for known colors like the numbers on the dial, or other reference points. When balanced using known reference points, the graphics will consistently appear gold in every image if the dial is the blue version. I'm used to doing this with silver halide stock so my Photoshop skills are a little rough. From what I can tell, absolutely nobody has approached it in this manner and left the stills uncorrected, which is not how it should be done.


----------



## watchik

How about this mod?


----------



## watchik

here are the before pictures of the watch I posted above:


__
http://instagr.am/p/zT2D3KOS_c/


__
http://instagr.am/p/zVfEEsuS4Q/


----------



## slowprop

I have to say I am really pleased with this Amphibia I got a couple of months ago. It was it's turn to be worn for a few days and I have just noticed that it's keeping time to within 3 seconds every 24 hours. I don't expect this level of accuracy from a Vintage watch - but isn't it nice when they perform as well as this ?


----------



## Dront

Blаck NATO strap fits this 1MWF amphibian absolutely !


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

I went NATO-minimal, too!


----------



## sorcer




----------



## OrangeOrange




----------



## marathonna

New shoes en New Bezel....

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Almost a new type of Vostok is Born....https://www.watchuseek.com/images/smilies/laughing.gif


----------



## marathonna

This is the one i like very much....

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## J_D0H

Waiting for a pers184 bezel for this one...


----------



## cyberwarhol

710 scuba dude with 'bleached' bezel and 24mm custom strap squeezed into the lugs. Great colour combo I think.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## J_D0H

Nice! How exactly did you achieve this effect? I have a spare bezel I would like to experiment with...



cyberwarhol said:


> 710 scuba dude with 'bleached' bezel and 24mm custom strap squeezed into the lugs. Great colour combo I think.
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

First, I scored the submarine clock in an antique store, then, ("WIS" of course) knew exactly where to get the watch.....


----------



## fofofomin

garydusa said:


> First, I scored the submarine clock in an antique store, then, ("WIS" of course) knew exactly where to get the watch.....


Awesome find!


----------



## J_D0H

My collection! Watches are mine, but the clock was my birthday present to my dad.


----------



## cyberwarhol

J_D0H said:


> Nice! How exactly did you achieve this effect? I have a spare bezel I would like to experiment with...


Some people use scotch brite pad, some use fine paper. I use 30% mix of muriatic acid and soak for a couple hours.

Remove the bezel from the watch first and then remove the retaining wire as well before you do anything.

Caution: Acid is toxic so read up before you try. A cheap, energy efficient and simple way to remove the chrome plating from brass.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Lokifish

cyberwarhol said:


> I use 30% mix of muriatic acid and soak for a couple hours.


To clarify. 30% muriatic acid (what comes in the bottle plus water) or 30% muratic acid (masonry cleaners, pool Ph, etc. ) straight from the bottle, which is already a 30% mixture in most cases? I ask because it makes a big difference.


----------



## Hartig

Stuff in bottle, soak bezel for 10-20 mins. It does not require more than that.


----------



## J_D0H

cyberwarhol said:


> Some people use scotch brite pad, some use fine paper. I use 30% mix of muriatic acid and soak for a couple hours.
> 
> Remove the bezel from the watch first and then remove the retaining wire as well before you do anything.
> 
> Caution: Acid is toxic so read up before you try. A cheap, energy efficient and simple way to remove the chrome plating from brass.
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


Cool! Thanks. Do you have to repaint the numbers?


----------



## cyberwarhol

Lokifish said:


> To clarify. 30% muriatic acid (what comes in the bottle plus water) or 30% muratic acid (masonry cleaners, pool Ph, etc. ) straight from the bottle, which is already a 30% mixture in most cases? I ask because it makes a big difference.


No need to add water. Most already come with a 30% mixture. 
If you use concentrated, add acid to water and not the other way around or it splashes.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol

J_D0H said:


> Cool! Thanks. Do you have to repaint the numbers?


Surprisingly the colour on the numbers stayed. I did a few and all the numbers remained. The brass comes out differently though. Some darker, some lighter, some shinier and some matte. 
I guess it's all depending on the type of brass they used and the time you leave them in the acid.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Lokifish

Comrade Desk Diver (WIP) meets the new addition.








Time for my close-up sir!








During shooting I noticed a blemish on one of the indices (4 O'Clock position). When viewed under the loupe, it turned out it's physically damaged. There is a scoring mark little larger than a grain of sand that also intrudes on the lume area, and another appears to have not been cut correctly. So the happy "My present is here day!" has turned sad. Seeing Meranom no longer has any, an exchange may be out of the question. T-T

Am I being overly critical, and such flaws are actually common on the Neptune?

Damaged 4 O'Clock
Poorly cut 8 O'Clock


----------



## fofofomin

J_D0H said:


> My collection! Watches are mine, but the clock was my birthday present to my dad.
> 
> View attachment 3821626


Always liked the sailboat dial, but your bezel strap combo really compliment this watc


----------



## Arizone

Arizone said:


> My latest mod. Seiko bezel, painted hands, and a swapped case.
> It's going to be a good summer piece.


----------



## J_D0H

fofofomin said:


> Always liked the sailboat dial, but your bezel strap combo really compliment this watc


Thanks! I bought it modded like that from eBay. It's on a NATO strap in the photo but I also have a Sailcloth strap from Bradystraps:


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## fofofomin

J_D0H said:


> Thanks! I bought it modded like that from eBay. It's on a NATO strap in the photo but I also have a Sailcloth strap from Bradystraps:
> 
> View attachment 3832138


Love the sailcloth even more!


----------



## RufusG

New scuba dude from Meranom, nice leather band from Martu, only Russian background I could find:


----------



## fargelios

My Amphibia Seaman today worked with me out of town


----------



## KJRye

Finally received my Amphibia from Zenitar...after being stuck in customs for 2 months! Happy with it overall, but definitely gearing towards stripping the bezel to brass and brushing the case, sooner rather than later. The polished case and chromed bezel counter the tool-watch look I am wanting with this one.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

KJRye said:


> Finally received my Amphibia from Zenitar...after being stuck in customs for 2 months! Happy with it overall, but definitely gearing towards stripping the bezel to brass and brushing the case, sooner rather than later. The polished case and chromed bezel counter the tool-watch look I am wanting with this one.
> 
> View attachment 3903154


Do it.
I actually want the same watch. The same case, same dial, brushed, brass bezel and the same color nato. I made an offer on one domestically but have not heard back. I already own the nato.


----------



## KJRye

Thirdgenbird said:


> Do it.
> I actually want the same watch. The same case, same dial, brushed, brass bezel and the same color nato. I made an offer on one domestically but have not heard back. I already own the nato.


Yea I really like it on this nato. I tried it on a 5-ring leather zulu first, but wasn't a huge fan, the watch sits up way too high. I actually have yet to find a watch I like the 5-ring leather zulus on. I may have to cut the keepers off so it it doesn't add so much bulk.

I'm still torn with the brushed/brass bezel look. Although I have love it everytime I see a picture, the polished look actually grew on me a little wearing the watch for today. Very happy with this dial though and the ministry case!


----------



## stitchintime

So my 090 wearing a couple of other straps...

Firstly, what it usually resides on, and probably my favourite strap on it, simple, effective 18mm mesh

Then, on one of Eddy (timefactors) retro rubbers, which I actually bought to go on the other Amphibia when it arrives, hardly seen any of that dial/bezel combo, pretty sure it's an original, not a franken, but I'm still fairly new to Amphibias, so could be entirely wrong! It needs a bit of love but will turn out nice, the 090 was a bit rough when it arrived...


----------



## zumzum5150




----------



## J_D0H

Neptune modded with a Murphy bezel, Dagaz insert, and an aftermarket bracelet (followed a guide here on WUS for the bracelet mod). Looks like a completely different watch!!


----------



## idkfa

After two and a half weeks my Amphibia finally arrived:









I have not been this excited about a watch since receiving my Tuna (pictured). I love it. The bracelet was swapped out for the rubber strap from my Momentum M1. The quality is better than I expected and the blue dial is gorgeous.


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this beauty today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LionOfZion

new 090
Not the best pictures


----------



## idkfa




----------



## stitchintime

Well the new one arrived in the post today, very quick service, 10 days from Russia to the UK.

It's a bit of an odd one, I'm pretty sure it's a 100 type case, I've only seen a few with this dial, and they've all had black hands, not the silver, as seen on this one. Though they're going to get replaced anyway as the lume's rotten and mostly missing.

The other thing that seems unusual to me is the crystal. I'm sure it's glass, not the usual acrylic. Again, it's going to get replace as the previous owner must have been a welder as it's covered in little pock marks.

Anyway, chucked it on my timefactors 'isofrane' style strap to get a feel for it. Work on tidying it up will begin tonight with a thorough clean up, new crystal and a polish.


----------



## Lokifish

stitchintime said:


> It's a bit of an odd one, I'm pretty sure it's a 100 type case


Looks like a 320235. The bezel doesn't match the catalog but is from the same time period. The 320 is my go to Amphibia and probably the one I enjoy wearing the most.


----------



## stitchintime

Lokifish said:


> Looks like a 320235. The bezel doesn't match the catalog but is from the same time period. The 320 is my go to Amphibia and probably the one I enjoy wearing the most.


I'd say you're bang on there, still not sure if I prefer it to my 090, but we'll see once it's had a bit of TLC


----------



## stitchintime

The twins...


----------



## bluemaroon

Hi there. This is my second post in this great Forum. This one arrived two days ago. Regards.


----------



## DC guy

These two Dudes arrived on Thursday and Friday.








Two men enter, one man leave...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/amph...cuba-dude-pic-heavy-1913690.html#post16090658

--DC guy


----------



## Caye

So, this just happened  It was great surprise, it took only 7 days to arrive :-!


----------



## stitchintime

And my two with the straps swapped over, think I prefer them this way now...

thoughts?


----------



## Delta32

Wearing a 090 I brushed, with brushed mesh. Kept the polished sides.


----------



## Uke

My first Amphibia arrived yesterday and I can already tell it won't be my last!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

What about this baby









using Tapatalk!


----------



## MattBrace

Nice! The Transitional large lume dot scuba dial, I have the same example with a standard bezel, is that a 2414 or 2416b movement? my example has the 2414.

And my Favourite case.

Enjoy! Regards Matt



jose-CostaRica said:


> What about this baby
> 
> View attachment 4007266
> 
> 
> using Tapatalk!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

MattBrace said:


> Nice! The Transitional large lume dot scuba dial, I have the same example with a standard bezel, is that a 2414 or 2416b movement? my example has the 2414.
> 
> And my Favourite case.
> 
> Enjoy! Regards Matt


Thank you! mine has a manual 2414 as well, as fas as I know all the scuba dude variants on this case runs on 2414s

using Tapatalk!


----------



## bluemaroon

Delta32 said:


> Wearing a 090 I brushed, with brushed mesh. Kept the polished sides.
> 
> It looks really great. Congrats!


----------



## Caye

Almost happy with it, now to hunt down brown nato strap :think:


----------



## sebastienb

My Amphibia submariner, made this photography for a review on my blog :


----------



## bluemaroon

Good night everyone. Today, this one Amphiba "Gagarin" with mod bizel and camouflage strap. Regards!


----------



## fofofomin

Yesterday at the driving range.


----------



## berettaguy

My birthday gift from my loving family! The blue scuba dude.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye

I think I am keeping it this way


----------



## bluemaroon

Good Night everyone. Today, another Amphibian from 80'S. Regards.


----------



## HerrNano

bluemaroon said:


> Good Night everyone. Today, another Amphibian from 80'S. Regards.


When I first saw this Vostok body style I said, "No way!" but it has really grown on me.


----------



## illition




----------



## Ntinos

I love this case


screen shot pc


----------



## fofofomin

110 case on a nagant ammo strap. Also I severely cut my finger removing the original bezel with a sharp knife lol.... All in the name of being a wis!


----------



## Torbjorn

Meranom Radio Room on mesh, 100 case
Torb


----------



## subial

My new acquisition, bought in Komandirskie.com. Do you know the dial number with green numbers?


----------



## RufusG

Hiking this morning. Took me a while to get this one going. It would run a while then stop run then stop. Got a new 2409 from Meranom and now it's ticking right along.


----------



## dan_bsht

RufusG said:


> Hiking this morning. Took me a while to get this one going. It would run a while then stop run then stop. Got a new 2409 from Meranom and now it's ticking right along.
> View attachment 4097465


Looks great, very interesting dial!

Insta .............
& watchier.com


----------



## aced75

amazing thread, loving the images


----------



## Nelvin Dsouza

I Think the bezel has been changed ..i have the passport however which states the watch was made in october 1983 and sold in 1984..any comments


----------



## C4L18R3

My first Amphibia and also my first post here at the Russian forum...








All I can say is, "why the hell did it take me so long to try out a Vostok?!" I could've gotten some nice SE's when they were still on the market!!! Anyway suffice to say that I am a convert and will be looking out for more of these in the coming weeks/months. Great watch, great value!


----------



## isometrus

Vostok Aphibia 710L MODS


----------



## osscar

my new scuba dude:


----------



## J_D0H

Another bezel swap:


----------



## Caye

Idle hands makes you play


----------



## C4L18R3

My second Amphibia has arrived! Its a 110 case with the military dial.

I had a Boris bezel, Dagaz insert and Swiss tropic waiting for it at home...















Its already gotten some really nice comments from people around me :-!


----------



## Ita

C4L18R3 said:


> My second Amphibia has arrived! Its a 110 case with the military dial.
> 
> I had a Boris bezel, Dagaz insert and Swiss tropic waiting for it at home...
> View attachment 4166146
> 
> View attachment 4166258
> 
> 
> Its already gotten some really nice comments from people around me :-!


That buddy has sold me on the 110 case. That watch looks aweome!!

Ita


----------



## bfernandes

How interesting!

I just assembled the Boris bezel I received with a red insert and it looks really great too, in my opinion:











C4L18R3 said:


> My second Amphibia has arrived! Its a 110 case with the military dial.
> 
> I had a Boris bezel, Dagaz insert and Swiss tropic waiting for it at home...
> View attachment 4166146
> 
> View attachment 4166258
> 
> 
> Its already gotten some really nice comments from people around me :-!


----------



## DC guy

With matching NATO and trunks ;-)









I wear the NATO upside down so the bulky tucked tail is only visible to myself. Also I think it looks better as a "base" than a top-heavy "head."


----------



## akguy1985

Excuse the blurry pics. My camera on my phone sucks.

Scuba dude blue




Scuba dude black. He went on vacation with me to Colorado.


----------



## Proenski

May I join?


----------



## TheBuzzard

Just got a 710 blue Scuba Dude on this strap from Crown & Buckle. Wanted something really summer-y.









Still deciding if I want to go with a custom insert. What insert do you folks think would go best with this cream strap and blue dial?


----------



## Perdendosi

bfernandes said:


> How interesting!
> 
> I just assembled the Boris bezel I received with a red insert and it looks really great too, in my opinion:


So nice! Missing mine (on a Nikolaevich russian ammo pack strap:










TheBuzzard said:


> Just got a 710 blue Scuba Dude on this strap from Crown & Buckle. Wanted something really summer-y.
> 
> View attachment 4196786
> 
> 
> Still deciding if I want to go with a custom insert. What insert do you folks think would go best with this cream strap and blue dial?


Pepsi









Or Black Bay Red









Or maybe something with a bit of contrast, like the red-t sub:









OR a custom-made pers bezel


----------



## HeavyhandEd

Sail boat shark bite teal bezel :eyes:


----------



## TheBuzzard

Perdendosi said:


> So nice! Missing mine (on a Nikolaevich russian ammo pack strap:
> View attachment 4198826
> 
> 
> Pepsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Black Bay Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe something with a bit of contrast, like the red-t sub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR a custom-made pers bezel


Thank you for the suggestions!



HeavyhandEd said:


> Sail boat shark bite teal bezel :eyes:


Could you link the model of the shark mesh strap you have on there? I love the color combo.


----------



## osscar

I replaced the new design bezel with the old style bezel. Old is narrower and fits better in my opinion.


----------



## bfernandes

That looks good! I'm still figuring out how should I "dress" mine... I'm too addicted to bracelets, but leather straps seems a good option...



Perdendosi said:


> So nice! Missing mine (on a Nikolaevich russian ammo pack strap:
> View attachment 4198826


----------



## Dom.H

Hello, thats my first post on this forum and I thought I show you my amphibia that arrived today 



I really like the black rubber strap it came on but due to its age it has a few cracks and I just don't trust it anymore so I think I'll replace it with a black nato. Anyway I hope you guys like it I'm really impressed by all the beautyfull vostoks postet here.


----------



## LionOfZion

My new Amphibia with a couple add on's


----------



## bfernandes

Hi folks.

Same bezel, 2 distinct soviet amphibias... Which one do you like most?


----------



## bluemaroon

Good night everyone. Today this 2209 with paddle clockwise, for the outside market.




























Best regards


----------



## moscowwatch

Rare Poljot Amphibia automatic


----------



## mutantmoments




----------



## osscar

white NATO & dark blue zulu for sunny day:


----------



## mxm

bfernandes said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Same bezel, 2 distinct soviet amphibias... Which one do you like most?


I'm all for the 420 case.
It's a pity they don't make it with a 20 or 22mm lug to lug width.


----------



## ejes

Really like the bezel combination choice on this one.



mutantmoments said:


>


----------



## dan_bsht

mutantmoments said:


>


It has some sinn DNA ☺ looks great

Insta .............
& watchier.com


----------



## gravity84

My first amphibia. It's got some staining on the dial but I like to pretend it's irradiated or something. Dig the mojo. Here it is on bond NATO. Best $20 watch I've ever bought

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonics

Old Ministry


----------



## bluemaroon

sonics said:


> Old Ministry


Great and legendary piece, Congrats! Just one thing. The watch hands are not the original ones for this model, but it looks really nice. Best regards


----------



## sonics

You can get two versions. I have one with the normal ministry case and arrows hands and one with the flats at the lugs and paddle hands. I think they are original in this version.


----------



## C4L18R3

Woohoo!!! Here is my first proper mod. Details HERE:


----------



## mrwomble

Nice!! Great bezel choice.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## osscar

my second Amphibian + on stevral 24mm mesh (imho fits great):


----------



## mibby

Greetings comrades!  My little collection:










L to R: 420 on Meranom mesh, 420SE on RIOS 1931, 110 with "Boris" bezel on eBay mesh, 710SE on Super Oyster II

I also have this on order from Meranom:










and I have my name down for one of these if they ever make any more!


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

my first amphibia! took a while to get here but totally worth it. the NATO lifts it pretty high but I am not sure I'd wanna cut off the extra part.


----------



## Shockwave

rainbowbattlekid said:


> View attachment 4303538
> 
> 
> my first amphibia! took a while to get here but totally worth it. the NATO lifts it pretty high but I am not sure I'd wanna cut off the extra part.


Great combo


----------



## travex

Just put on new strap, I think it fits well.


----------



## Proenski

Today on a nato


----------



## ChillBill

sonics said:


> Old Ministry


That is one nice strap! One of the nicest I've seen in a long while.


----------



## HeavyhandEd

Strap Co 22mm shark


----------



## Camguy

New mesh!


----------



## jack cambrian

I've had my 090 Amphibia for almost a year now. Apart from changing the band when I first got it, I haven't changed it during that time. But today, I've gone for a new look. Got a black Seiko bezel from eBay (seller boris_gvb) and a dark olive green nylon strap (cheapo, can't remember eBay seller). I am absolutely loving this watch.


----------



## JonS1967

jack cambrian said:


> I've had my 090 Amphibia for almost a year now. Apart from changing the band when I first got it, I haven't changed it during that time. But today, I've gone for a new look. Got a black Seiko bezel from eBay (seller boris_gvb) and a dark olive green nylon strap (cheapo, can't remember eBay seller). I am absolutely loving this watch.
> 
> View attachment 4351481
> View attachment 4351489


Very sharp!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friscoweather

Proenski said:


> Today on a nato
> 
> View attachment 4334185


Nice What brand of strap is it?


----------



## sna0403

My son's week old Scuba Dude! (He said it was too small for me..)


----------



## arhitektor1

foto not good sory


----------



## messyGarage

Hello everyone,
first post in the Russian forum with my Amphibia 710


----------



## texas2step

Did some canoeing on Redfish Lake, Idaho last week.


----------



## Proenski

friscoweather said:


> Nice What brand of strap is it?


No brand, I think most nato's are without a brandname. But you can find them all over the Internet in all sizes and colour combinations on Ebay or for example at cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## Martins.




----------



## friscoweather

What I should have asked is "where did you purchase the strap? "



Proenski said:


> No brand, I think most nato's are without a brandname. But you can find them all over the Internet in all sizes and colour combinations on Ebay or for example at cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## Proenski

friscoweather said:


> What I should have asked is "where did you purchase the strap? "


I can't remember, probably Ebay


----------



## Daniel Vostok

friscoweather said:


> What I should have asked is "where did you purchase the strap? "


I got mine(10) from this seller : MEN Women Nylon Carbon Fiber Wrist Watch Band Belt Strap PIN Clasp 18 20 22 MM | eBay

Can't beat the price and they look and feel good. I can't tell how durable they are, I just got them.

You can also check the Zulu type but they are way more $$.
nato zulu in Watches | eBay


----------



## osscar

new combo:


----------



## Proenski




----------



## ghemml

Newbie here but here my collection:


----------



## cyberwarhol

Hadn't posted anything for a while. This today.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## phlebas

My newly arrived Zissou:


----------



## RufusG

Bear with me on this one; consider this a project "before" pic. It's dirty, and the crystal is pretty rough. I'm not a fan of the garish KGB dial. But, it's an automatic, and runs on time. The band is actually from some Slava (marked as such on the buckle), which is kind of neat. I plan to clean it up, swap on a different dial (thinking 334, black dial, gold trim, pale green numbers), and a factory bezel other than what's normally on a 420. I'll update when I get it done.


----------



## subial

Today and more, with my new 710


----------



## mxm

ghemml said:


> Newbie here but here my collection:


What model is this one???
Is that the 2441 movement?
Got to get one!


----------



## WilliamT1974

Hopefully this hasn't been asked to death here, but what color was the dial on Steve Zissou's watch? I haven't seen the movie yet. 

Sent from my ADVANCE 4.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxm

WilliamT1974 said:


> Hopefully this hasn't been asked to death here, but what color was the dial on Steve Zissou's watch? I haven't seen the movie yet.
> 
> Sent from my ADVANCE 4.5 using Tapatalk


Black dial with black rubber strap.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

What can you tell me about this watch?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtejera

I have gone full circle with my Amphibians.... Tried many bezel inserts and strap combinations.... Several were very nice on this watch. But I have come to terms with the original bracelet. Tried resizing it and found it to be really easy...not the horror stories heard before. To me the original bracelet is comfortable and compliments the vintage look of the watch. Here with a black Seiko insert.


----------



## Gtejera

My Black Scuba dude, with a rally bezel insert and a Fluco silicone with red stitching. Killer combination.


----------



## mxm

oskita89 said:


> What can you tell me about this watch?


This looks like one of the early (and long ago discontinued) 300m Amphibias.
Isn't it marked on the case back?


----------



## phlebas

Gtejera said:


> My Black Scuba dude, with a rally bezel insert and a Fluco silicone with red stitching. Killer combination.[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4480586&d=1435532262"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Excellent combo, I'm thinking of getting a scuba dude ministry and doing something similar.


----------



## osscar

today : classic + black mesh combo


----------



## fin_watch

This is my amphibian/komandirskie watch i bought two months ago. I really like it but i am just wondering that is this franken watch? It has hand winding 2409 movement inside but dial has no date. Is this possible that vostok manufacturing it like this? I think that dial and hands are pretty old. It has amphibian case back.


----------



## Lokifish

The 2409 doesn't have a date function. What you have is a 020, which is what came before the well known 420.


----------



## fin_watch

Ok. Thank you for your respond. I thought that it has date on that movement. I google it little bit and found this https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-first-vostok-franken-445552.html
I think i am pretty sure that my watch is all original. Do anyone know something about that stainless steel bracelet (first picture)? Is it original vostok bracelet? thanks.


----------



## mxm

fin_watch said:


> This is my amphibian/komandirskie watch i bought two months ago. I really like it but i am just wondering that is this franken watch? It has hand winding 2409 movement inside but dial has no date. Is this possible that vostok manufacturing it like this? I think that dial and hands are pretty old. It has amphibian case back.
> View attachment 4501450


I have the same exact watch, and I happen to know it's original. Many Amphibias were (I think they're still) made with Komandirskie dials, and the hands were black when the dial was white.
So, yes, yours seems to be original. Your strap is nicer, though.


----------



## REDSWAN13




----------



## mxm

fin_watch said:


> Ok. Thank you for your respond. I thought that it has date on that movement. I google it little bit and found this https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-first-vostok-franken-445552.html
> I think i am pretty sure that my watch is all original. Do anyone know something about that stainless steel bracelet (first picture)? Is it original vostok bracelet? thanks.


As for the bracelet, as far as I know, Amphibia bracelets have always been marked either with the word "восток" or the "в" logo on the clasp (someone correct me if I'm wrong). The one you show only has the abreviation of the word "stainless" on it (нерж). Maybe if you show the whole thing it could be easier to identify.


----------



## ghemml

mxm said:


> What model is this one???
> Is that the 2441 movement?
> Got to get one!


2415B if not wrong, they called it the Vostok Retro

Retro 2415 550946 Meranom.com


----------



## fin_watch

mxm said:


> As for the bracelet, as far as I know, Amphibia bracelets have always been marked either with the word "восток" or the "в" logo on the clasp (someone correct me if I'm wrong). The one you show only has the abreviation of the word "stainless" on it (нерж). Maybe if you show the whole thing it could be easier to identify.


Here is the whole bracelet. There were another logo mark on bracelet. It would be nice if it is original too.


----------



## sonics

mxm said:


> This looks like one of the early (and long ago discontinued) 300m Amphibias.
> Isn't it marked on the case back?


That's definitivly not the 300m one. It's a franken with wrong hands. Seen it on the bay some days ago.


----------



## electroken




----------



## mxm

ghemml said:


> 2415B if not wrong, they called it the Vostok Retro
> 
> Retro 2415 550946 Meranom.com


Thank you very much! I did some research and it's the 2415.02 movement, and they're called Retro because they're inspired in a watch (actually two watches) made for the Soviet Army officers in 1943, although those had the seconds sub dial at 9.
But I'm undecided... I like the clean look of the 550, but also like the military look of the 540... Decisions need to be made. No, I won't buy both!


----------



## mxm

sonics said:


> That's definitivly not the 300m one. It's a franken with wrong hands. Seen it on the bay some days ago.


I haven't seen this particular watch in person, so I said "looks like". The hands are obviously not the paddle nor the sword type ones, although original Vostok and actually used at the time. I have seen other early Amphibias with this configuration. Vostok is well known for using many combinations of dial/hands in the same type of watch, maybe depending on availability of parts, and many came out of the factory already in "franken" mode. I don't think that makes them less original.


----------



## Lokifish

mxm said:


> I haven't seen this particular watch in person, so I said "looks like". The hands are obviously not the paddle nor the sword type ones, although original Vostok and actually used at the time. I have seen other early Amphibias with this configuration. Vostok is well known for using many combinations of dial/hands in the same type of watch, maybe depending on availability of parts, and many came out of the factory already in "franken" mode. I don't think that makes them less original.


From everything I can find, the dial/hands mixing didn't really start happening til later (early/mid '90s mostly). That model was already gone by '83.


----------



## mxm

fin_watch said:


> Here is the whole bracelet. There were another logo mark on bracelet. It would be nice if it is original too.



View attachment 4516658


It does look like the Vostok link format, and it seems like it's a 22mm bracelet filed down to 18mm, so not made for this watch.
The logo on it seems to be a variation of the CE European quality standard logo, which started being used in the 80's, although it could be something completely different.
If it's not Vostok original, it's definitely Russian, maybe even Soviet, which is very much compatible with the watch.


----------



## mxm

Lokifish said:


> From everything I can find, the dial/hands mixing didn't really start happening til later (early/mid '90s mostly). That model was already gone by '83.


Again, Vostok has used several combinations of dials and hands. I can not be certain of this watch, but I sure have seen others with the same configuration. It would be too much of a coincidence that many people use the same combination modifying a watch that's not even that common, but, then again, who knows. Ultimately, a "franken" watch made with all original parts is still pretty original to me. And then, unique.


----------



## Ketchup time

Electroken, nice Honda! Your Amphibian goes well with it. I have a 1973 CB500 Four myself.


----------



## TheEscapist

Blue Scuba Dude on f71 nato!


----------



## John Bowring

This arrived yesterday from Am Watches in Germany, my first-ever Amphibian (more to come). 
They added one of their bezels and a nato strap. My only change has been to switch the same type of black strap to one with black buckles. 
Like it?


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

John Bowring said:


> my first-ever Amphibian (more to come).


Bitten by the Vostok-bug? Your Amphibian looks great!


----------



## John Bowring

Yes, I am, badly. And thank you, I think it does too. I wasn't sure about the all-black look, but the more I wear it, the more I like it.


----------



## bluemaroon

Hi there. Today I want to show this Amphibian Special Edition for another watch forum in Spanish. Just 101 pieces. Kind regards.


----------



## friscoweather

bluemaroon said:


> Hi there. Today I want to show this Amphibian Special Edition for another watch forum in Spanish. Just 101 pieces. Kind regards.


Very nice. Gotta love that yellow !

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## friscoweather

Scuba Dude on a NATO.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluemaroon

Many thanks, friscoweather. I´m so happy with this watch. Regards!


----------



## John Bowring

bluemaroon said:


> Many thanks, friscoweather. I´m so happy with this watch. Regards!


It's very distinctive. Good for you.


----------



## Shortsocks

God I love this thing.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I just finished this one, its a vintage case and 2416 movement completely restored and serviced, its got a new scuba dude dial and the vintage hands match pretty well actually, new gaskets as well.

This one is going to a friend from work whos been asking me to sell one of my Vostok to him, but this one will be a surprise gift instead.









using Tapatalk!


----------



## Dom.H

bluemaroon said:


> Hi there. Today I want to show this Amphibian Special Edition for another watch forum in Spanish. Just 101 pieces. Kind regards.


Love the watch. I got a question, I don't read russian but on the Dial underneath the "Boctok" there seems to be the same word like on the old antimagnetic models. Does it have the antimagnetic shield like the old ones or does this word mean something completly different?


----------



## bluemaroon

Thanks a lot, John! Kind regards!


----------



## bluemaroon

Hi there, Dom.H

Yes, it has the antimagnetic shield like the old ones. One of the amazing things of Vostok items is that, currently, they still manufacturing their watches like fifty years ago. Here, I leave a pic of the antimagnetic shild of that Amphibian. Regards


----------



## Dom.H

Thanks for your answer. Thats awesome!!! I think I have to keep my eyes open for one ^^ I have a few of the old antimagnetic models and really like them. This one really looks like an old one with the black bezel the black hands and the yellow dial.


----------



## John Bowring

That's a wonderful thing to do, Jose.

Q: Are those perlon/fabric straps on this watch?



jose-CostaRica said:


> I just finished this one, its a vintage case and 2416 movement completely restored and serviced, its got a new scuba dude dial and the vintage hands match pretty well actually, new gaskets as well.
> 
> This one is going to a friend from work whos been asking me to sell one of my Vostok to him, but this one will be a surprise gift instead.
> 
> View attachment 4554914
> 
> 
> using Tapatalk!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

John Bowring said:


> That's a wonderful thing to do, Jose.
> 
> Q: Are those perlon/fabric straps on this watch?


thank you!

no it's not... it's a rubber strap homage to Swiss Tropic straps.


----------



## Daniel Vostok

Here is what I'm working on at the moment... 
This is not the final product, it may be another photo in the background.
There will be a series of these... Enjoy ;-)


----------



## mxm

Daniel Vostok, that's a very good point, in your signature, but... in my opinion, Vostok is way ahead and above.


----------



## Daniel Vostok

mxm said:


> Daniel Vostok, that's a very good point, in your signature, but... in my opinion, Vostok is way ahead and above.


I agree completely... my comment does not exclude that fact. 
My point is that for the price of a replica - or even less - one can buy the real thing.

Cheers


----------



## John Bowring

I applaud your artfulness and creativity. If you want to play with other photos for background images, you might get a better effect. My opinion is the trees give a nice texture, but that the form/composition is unnecessarily distracting. At first, not realizing what I was viewing, I was trying to see the large tree behind the watch as a band, but I it looked odd somehow ... perhaps that was purposeful? Also, one of the little trees in the far background cuts through the crown and that really is distracting.

One man's view, of course.

Keep it up!



Daniel Vostok said:


> Here is what I'm working on at the moment...
> This is not the final product, it may be another photo in the background.
> There will be a series of these... Enjoy ;-)


----------



## Daniel Vostok

Here is a B/W variant... More to see by clicking on the link in my sig.
Will do other watches in the near future


----------



## mroatman

Daniel Vostok said:


> Here is a B/W variant... More to see by clicking on the link in my sig.
> Will do other watches in the near future


And here's another man's view: these are all awesome!!


----------



## Daniel Vostok

John Bowring said:


> I applaud your artfulness and creativity.





mroatman said:


> And here's another man's view: these are all awesome!!


Thank you gentlemen...


----------



## Ace McLoud

After removing the chrome from the bezel, and adding a new strap, I can't get enough of this combnation:


----------



## cyberwarhol

I have to post mine as well. At the amusement park with my kids yesterday. Went to the water park as well with this baby. 









Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## mibby

Finally! My new 710SE is here


----------



## mariomart

Just received my Vostok 090 from merenom  Absolutely loving it to death.


----------



## osscar

71o with clean type bezel :


----------



## kev80e

Daniel Vostok said:


> Here is a B/W variant... More to see by clicking on the link in my sig.
> Will do other watches in the near future


Awesome pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## bjarneh

Just received my Vostok Amphibia 420 from meranom. Switched to a Zulu strap until the shark mesh I ordered arrives.


----------



## Arizone

Snapped this up quite cheap. Removed the lume stuck to the dial and replaced the hour hand that it fell off of.


----------



## Dom.H

Nice find! I'm a huge fan of the old "antimagnetics" I saw one exactly like the one you have on ebay a few weeks ago even in a little worse condition it was sold for about 100€. Hold on to it, it's a nice one


----------



## JonS1967

Ace McLoud said:


> After removing the chrome from the bezel, and adding a new strap, I can't get enough of this combnation:


You've got me thinking I should de-chrome my bezel now. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Another comrade Vostok Amphibia (020/420) vintage arrived today to join his brothers, rescued from the salt mines of Ebayria. Nice and simple face for easy reading, and a bullet proof 2409A movement.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mutantmoments

I love this combination of face, bezel and body. A franken but I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

New to the family. Got another one with white background, green numbers and an anchor as well for my dad's birthday. Tuned it all in and I'm gonna give it to him tomorrow.

Any suggestions as to what might be a good replacement metal bracelet? My father prefers metal over rubber, leather or nylon, so... I don't think he'd be very interested in a shark mesh. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Coug76

Galeocerdoshark said:


> New to the family. Got another one with white background, green numbers and an anchor as well for my dad's birthday. Tuned it all in and I'm gonna give it to him tomorrow.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what might be a good replacement metal bracelet? My father prefers metal over rubber, leather or nylon, so... I don't think he'd be very interested in a shark mesh. Thanks in advance!


I bought the shark mesh linked below. It's great on my 060432. Sizing these can be a bear though.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=391006533980&alt=web


----------



## Hartig

NVCh-30


----------



## Patagonico

RRO MOD


----------



## mxm

Galeocerdoshark said:


> New to the family. Got another one with white background, green numbers and an anchor as well for my dad's birthday. Tuned it all in and I'm gonna give it to him tomorrow.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what might be a good replacement metal bracelet? My father prefers metal over rubber, leather or nylon, so... I don't think he'd be very interested in a shark mesh. Thanks in advance!


Hope it's not too late, but they do look very good on watchadoo/engineer type bracelet. Better yet if you get a 20mm bracelet and file it down to 18mm.


----------



## sergio.heredero




----------



## Ham2




----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## watchutalkinbowt

Hi everyone!









Amphibirskie 3aka3 mo cccp 470 with a 2409A SU
Strap is the NATO which came with my 1963

Inbound from zenitar:









Thinking I might put it on a perlon, but I'll try it on a 2 piece zulu first!


----------



## mariomart

I've been on the hunt for quite a while for a vintage sunburst blue scuba dude Vostok, but have failed miserably in securing one off Ebay with prices ascending rather rapidly in the dying minutes to levels beyond my meagre budget.

Then last night I stumbled across a Buy it Now/Offer listing from fellow f10 member Amil (asap31) 

I pulled the pin by making an offer, which was duly accepted (thank you Amil  ) and FINALLY I have one.

Looks like I'll need to adjust the second hand (appears to have made contact with the inside of the crystal) and polish out the resulting scratches, but overall it looks to be quite nice.

Now for the 40 day wait ...............


----------



## friscoweather

Patagonico said:


> RRO MOD


Very nice!


----------



## MEzz

Found an 80's Tankist NOS







looks great on a leather nato








Hand winds beautifully, although I suspect this was not touched for 25 years.


----------



## Ita

Wow! Where did you find that MEzz?

Ita


----------



## garf666

Gift for my brother who has a problem with allergic reaction to casebacks. Radio Room with Boris Bezel and Bund strap


----------



## tobedb

I love these nice vostok diver watches, I'm completely hooked. Here's my first one with new bezel and nato strap.


----------



## garf666

tobedb said:


> I love these nice vostok diver watches, I'm completely hooked. Here's my first one with new bezel and nato strap.


cleaned that up


----------



## Ita

garf666 said:


> cleaned that up


I want that bezel! Where and how much?

Ita


----------



## AlexCristiano

Got my first amphibia. Did some basic cleaning, repainted the black and red on bezel and used a 20mm (reduced to 18mm) leather strap.

Is there any thread that would help me to find out what is the production year of this watch? Seller told me 1976, but couldn't find anything about that.

Overall, I like the watch. Think I will have to age the hands a little and figure out something to do with the bezel, that has some places were the chrome wore off.


----------



## KarmaToBurn




----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## Hartig

AlexCristiano said:


> Is there any thread that would help me to find out what is the production year of this watch? Seller told me 1976, but couldn't find anything about that.


I think at least the hands are much newer than that... I think the arrow/sword hand combo was introduced sometime mid-80'ies? And before them there were the paddle hands (late 70's to mid 80's?)...

No fact, I've just come to this conclusion by reading and seeing various catalogue photos, I'd love to get this clarified as well.


----------



## tobedb

Ita said:


> garf666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned that up
> 
> 
> 
> I want that bezel! Where and how much?
> 
> Ita
Click to expand...

I bought if of eBay by seller kontrolsports! , it costed 19 bucks. Look for bezel insert thar fits Seiko skx etc. Good luck:+1:


----------



## MEzz

ebay. The seller had a couple more I think.


Ita said:


> Wow! Where did you find that MEzz?
> 
> Ita


----------



## Keithcozz

Here's a few shots...


----------



## Uros TSI




----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Anyone could help me with this strap?? Age??

I bought with the komandirskie and then I put it inside of a late 80s amphibian case to make it more waterproof. And it works!

Anyone knows the age of the komandirskie?? Is an заказ мо СССР. Maybe late 80s

Thanks in advance!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI




----------



## mxm

oskita89 said:


> Anyone could help me with this strap?? Age??
> 
> I bought with the komandirskie and then I put it inside of a late 80s amphibian case to make it more waterproof. And it works!
> 
> Anyone knows the age of the komandirskie?? Is an заказ мо СССР. Maybe late 80s
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may be wrong, but as far as I know those white dials with date window are from the 80's. Couldn't tell exactly early or late.
About the strap, I don't know about yours, but the Gagarin strap was already out in the early 60's.


----------



## DC guy

2008 Scuba Dude 420059 with "true blue" sunburst. Sadly, they don't make 'em like this any more.


----------



## JeffChesnut

Countering my new black Russian "Scuba Dude" with some 'Merica.


----------



## LeatherMan64

My only one, currently. Came with an ancient and dead leather band, which has been replaced by this bracelet that came off a pawn shop seiko.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes




----------



## BerlinG-Fan

My first Vostoks, couldnt decide which one to order... So I ordered two models and I guess I`m hooked. Love em both, beautiful watches!


----------



## scozcan




----------



## GizmoID




----------



## berettaguy

My second Scuba Dude on a pretty cool NATO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GizmoID

Link to the website for nato strap please?
btw good combination with your shoes...


----------



## berettaguy

Ha! And I didn't even realize I was matching my shoes!
Www.aguetradingco.com
Out of Washington I believe. Great straps and great all around service. I believe he has a thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug76

berettaguy said:


> Ha! And I didn't even realize I was matching my shoes!
> Www.aguetradingco.com
> Out of Washington I believe. Great straps and great all around service. I believe he has a thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the location reference. They are not that far from where I live.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Proenski

Modestly modified


----------



## dan_bsht

Proenski said:


> Modestly modified
> 
> View attachment 4825769


Love it! Great choice of the bezel insert

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Ways

Until a couple of months ago i had been a casio man all my adult life and then i stumbled on this thread (via a google image search for something unrelated!) after a couple of hours browsing and being amazed at how good these watches looked and what amazing value for money they represented i thought maybe i would buy one... Now i have 3 in hand 2 more winging their way from Russia and am watching a further 3 on ebay. And then theres the bezels, inserts, straps and other paraphernalia  so i felt i had to register and post a big thank you to everyone who has posted in this thread without which i might never have known the joy of Vostok ownership. Cheers. 




























:-!


----------



## Uros TSI

Wow that 470 is looking pretty cool.


----------



## mibby

Zissou just in:


----------



## osscar

my second 090 amphibian - with clean type bezel:


----------



## rikk727

Amphibia! Scuba Dude! Yeahhhhhhhh!

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOrange

I'd like to know the model number of that watch. Is it a special edition?


----------



## mariomart

OrangeOrange said:


> I'd like to know the model number of that watch. Is it a special edition?


Here ya go OrangeOrange Amphibian SE 090725S Meranom.com

Out of stock at the moment, just click the "Notify if available" link and cross your fingers


----------



## Coug76

I was bumbling around on eBay a couple days back looking for parts watches when I stumbled on something...interesting...

The images were fuzzy and decidedly unhelpful. It had the ubiquitous green KGB dial that I have come to be suspicious of. But it looked like it *probably* had a 2416b movement in it. I needed one of those for a project watch. I bid $3 or something.

Then I came back to the listing the next day to check on any updates and looked at those sad fuzzy photos again... I noticed something special. The case looked like a 100xxx case, but it had 18mm lug width. Not a 470/320 case. Very unusual. I would be buying this watch.

I got it for $30.

It is almost flawless and I've only ever seen that case in the Vostok classification thread. Now to figure out what the exact model number is...










Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

A small part of what i have:


----------



## AndriyS




----------



## arogle1stus

Zxing:
Already had a Vostok Komanderiske 2414 caliber.
I ordered the Amphibia (same watch as pictured in the middle line to the right
of the group of 6). The blue dial. If Amphibia performs like Komanderiskie I'll be
a Happy Camper.

Lou Snutt Malfunction Junction. Texas


----------



## arogle1stus

Daughter is making "Give that one to me" noises.
38mm will look good on her wrist, methinks.

Lou Snutt


----------



## muryitis

Zissou on orange Nato


----------



## Devatrap

Got this nice beauty!!


----------



## Coug76

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## mariomart

Just pulled the pin on an Ebay item that I thought looked promising. It could do with a little bit of TLC but I can't recall seeing this dial type and color being that common, but I'm probably wrong, lol.

Anyone know much about this one?

Cheers


----------



## Mcb2007

great minds said:


> RRO MOD


----------



## Phoenix0A

En route...


----------



## lambros22

''Blue Zissou'' 710


----------



## tylehman

finally got my first scuba dude and put it on shark mesh. i really like the combination.


----------



## Proenski

Also good looking on mesh


----------



## Mcb2007

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GizmoID

...with new strap.


----------



## Mcb2007

Bezel arrived for the 710 case so there you go









Lot of black going on you think too much ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix0A

Mcb2007 said:


> Lot of black going on you think too much ?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks good, but I think the original bezel works and sets off the black hands better.


----------



## Proenski

Mcb2007 said:


> Bezel arrived for the 710 case so there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of black going on you think too much ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My idea too :-!


----------



## C-Gee

Tried many straps and bracelets&#8230; but I always go back to Milanese.


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## Martins.




----------



## dan_bsht

Martins. said:


>


Wow! This one looks great, is this a stock bezel?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Coug76

masterdelgado said:


> Regards


Could you let a brother know where you got that bezel insert? Does it sit higher that the flat edge of the crystal? Is it flat or sloped? I'm shopping for an insert with that look.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Martins.

bisel by pers184,Fantastic!!


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Would you case suits a NATO best?
710
090
100

I am leaning to 710 but I really don't want a date and options are very limited.


----------



## fofofomin

Photoshoot! Which is your favorite?


----------



## jlow28

2209 still ticking away...


----------



## liahim




----------



## Hartig

^
Awesome, but what's with the dial (komandirskie 17 jewels, I thought they all were amphibias... caseback says so too?)

Made a new strap for the Amphibia I gave to my brother:








Thick!


----------



## mxm

liahim said:


> View attachment 5023473
> View attachment 5023489
> View attachment 5023505


Oooooh... I've been wanting one of these... where to get it???


----------



## davidmh




----------



## friscoweather

Mcb2007 said:


> Bezel arrived for the 710 case so there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of black going on you think too much ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------



## arhitektor1

Lake Baskunchak. Salt production. The Astrakhan region. Russia.


----------



## mbrass101

Love mine. 









Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2




----------



## Da Maui Life




----------



## Thirdgenbird

Anyone know where I can find a 710916 in stock at a sane price?


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Phoenix0A

Antimagnetic 470 case arrived today!









Technically a Generalskie, but it has an Amphibian case:


----------



## arogle1stus

No photo skills here, hence no pics
All you WIS's have seen dozens of pics of them already.
Sufficeth to say I have one Komanderiskie (which my daughter talked me out of)
And the Amphibia Scuba Dude (which she better not try her wiles on me to get)
I find the absecence of a "kwik date set" to be outta Dr Zhivago days. Method
of date change designed by Acme Inc. (the one Wiley Coyote uses)?

Lou Snutt


----------



## Arizone

Phoenix0A said:


> Technically a Generalskie, but it has an Amphibian case:


Looks like an automatic Komandirskie case, not Amphibian. Likely still chromed brass.


----------



## zelios

My green ministry.


----------



## phlebas

My newly arrived ministry scuba dude, with a bezel replacement and a Darlena strap:


----------



## liahim




----------



## electroken

Amphibias seem to like Bermuda.


----------



## watchik

Here is my latest creation:


----------



## Lampoc

Sandwich!


----------



## berettaguy

I have been wanting to do a bezel swap on my ministry case as well... Mind sharing where you got it from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlebas

I got mine from boris_gvb on eBay.


----------



## G42guy

New to forum here...Can't show mine yet, but have my first one on the way, along with a Komandirskie!


----------



## G42guy

?


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Hello! What can you tell about my new 2209 Vostok Amphibia? Maybe from late 60's? All original? Please Help! Thank you!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12000peak




----------



## RufusG

Just put this one together. Had a 2416B with gold hands and a KGB dial I hated. It also had no bezel, so I ordered a new dial and bezel from favinov on eBay, and finished with a nice leather band from martu.


----------



## AlexCristiano

Was trying a bracelet, but got back to a leather strap already.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

Here's an Amphibian Radio Room I gave my girlfriend for her birthday.
I replaced the strap with a red spanish leather zulu.

In my opinion it can be very feminine: the contrast between the sturdy watch looks and the tiny wrist is somewhat cool.

What do you think?


----------



## J_D0H

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> Here's an Amphibian Radio Room I gave my girlfriend for her birthday.
> I replaced the strap with a red spanish leather zulu.
> 
> In my opinion it can be very feminine: the contrast between the sturdy watch looks and the tiny wrist is somewhat cool.
> 
> What do you think?


Looks great! My girlfriend 'borrowed' my blue scuba dude when we were on holiday. It looked great on her.


----------



## Ita

What do I think? I think, on that tiny wrist the massive leather Zulu is to much. A red perlon maybe, or a mesh, maybe even a retro expandable would be a better look for my eye. Just my 2 cents worth Comrade. 

Ita


----------



## mech3133

Ita said:


> What do I think? I think, on that tiny wrist the massive leather Zulu is to much. A red perlon maybe, or a mesh, maybe even a retro expandable would be a better look for my eye. Just my 2 cents worth Comrade.
> 
> Ita


Sorry but I have to disagree. It looks great on that wrist. That's one of the best pics on here. Awesome. Beautiful chrome and beautiful leather on a beautiful arm.


----------



## mech3133

Really like these Vostok Amphibian watches. Just bought the shiny one bottom right from Moscowtimeseller or something like that, they promised to send a metal arm band as never had one before and did so and came with a new plastic box, top left Red Star on white bought fifteen years ago from Prague, bottom left submarine blue my favourite, top right with ship and Russian flag nice. Great watches


----------



## mech3133

Lovely Vostok there. Hi Anatole Sturgeon. Just been on the Moscowtimeseller website and bought the same Amphibian Radio Room watch as on that pic. It is so nice, you've got a fantastic watch that goes so well with that strap, just had to do it. Tomorrow off to see the doctor and see if everything is ok, used to chase women and beer, now can't stop buying Russian watches. Hit about thirty Russian/CCCP watches now.........Need help.


----------



## Proenski

Ita said:


> What do I think? I think, on that tiny wrist the massive leather Zulu is to much. A red perlon maybe, or a mesh, maybe even a retro expandable would be a better look for my eye. Just my 2 cents worth Comrade.
> 
> Ita


I agree, way too much leather especially for that tiny wrist. I even think that that watch is too big for her, too manly looking. I would choose something more elegant for her, round shape and smaller diameter. Just my opinion..


----------



## taike

Proenski said:


> ...I would choose something more elegant for her, round shape and smaller diameter...


Speaking of which....








New at meranom


----------



## Da Maui Life

mech3133 said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. It looks great on that wrist. That's one of the best pics on here. Awesome. Beautiful chrome and beautiful leather on a beautiful arm.


I would agree her wrist is tiny for that watch.Lady First Vostok Amfib... It's Girly girl.


----------



## mech3133

The watch will be fine on the lady, Italians have style. Italians make the best cars, the best motorbikes. The beer is fantastic, they have an ancient culture that we are all based on in the west, from our languages to our roads. Italian food is just the best and that's coming from a Brit. Italians are the coolest people on planet Earth, they are also the most beautiful, that girl can carry off wearing that watch with ease.


----------



## more4less

My 710's.

Next, I am feeling the need for a blue scuba dude 420, maybe with a dark tan leather strap. Might also be time for some custom bezels! Unfortunately my last watch took 2 1/2 months to arrive from Chistopol City, might need to look for an alternative supplier.


----------



## majjjr

First post to WatchUSeek.
Vostok 090916 on shark mesh bracelet, seiko bezel insert


----------



## musavas

hello,

here is my amphibia with seiko bezel and canvas nato.


----------



## fofofomin

mech3133 said:


> The watch will be fine on the lady, Italians have style. Italians make the best cars, the best motorbikes. The beer is fantastic, they have an ancient culture that we are all based on in the west, from our languages to our roads. Italian food is just the best and that's coming from a Brit. Italians are the coolest people on planet Earth, they are also the most beautiful, that girl can carry off wearing that watch with ease.


I lived there for a lil bit and the beer part is debatable, they're more famous for their delicious chianti! But I really did grow to like the moretti beer!


----------



## mibby

Number 7!


----------



## mxm

mibby said:


> Number 7!


Nice one!
What's that dial's number?


----------



## mibby

mxm said:


> Nice one!
> What's that dial's number?


It's a Meranom SE: 420416B


----------



## Withoutink

My first two Amphibians arrived today. One from Russia one From Germany.

Broke my cherry twice in the same day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Withoutink

Replaced strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex528

My by far cheapest (free) and my possibly my favourite watch I own.


----------



## Ita

Withoutink said:


> Replaced strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice....










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Withoutink

Ita said:


> Nice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome =)


----------



## w4rmachine

Withoutink-- How weeeeeeiiiird. I have one exactly like that. Even the strap. I know that it's not rare, or anything, but it was startling nonetheless to come upon this photo. I had to ask my roommate, "Have I been to Georgia lately?"


----------



## Withoutink

w4rmachine said:


> Withoutink-- How weeeeeeiiiird. I have one exactly like that. Even the strap. I know that it's not rare, or anything, but it was startling nonetheless to come upon this photo. I had to ask my roommate, "Have I been to Georgia lately?"


That's pretty funny. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxm

mibby said:


> It's a Meranom SE: 420416B


Thanks!


----------



## Withoutink

This is the second amphibian I ordered.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GED92

Got my first amphibia and already have the mod bug, lol. Have two straps and hardware to make my own on the way and can't wait for them to get here.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Withoutink

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave

Today on a Timex leather. 
The watch pairs nice with my timex straps.


----------



## Patagonico

Today Amphibia MOD with special golden hands...


----------



## Ways

Added a couple more Amphibias to my collection, Neptune and 710, 














Love the Neptune, the 710 is nice, i especially like it on a bracelet but I am going to have the dial relumed, I could live with the green hue of the numerals and hour markers if only the lume lasted more than a couple of minutes!

























Have one more on the way from Meranom , a 120 with a white dial and blue second hand which I will transplant into this 420 case,






And then no more for a while...


----------



## mxm

Ways said:


> Added a couple more Amphibias to my collection, Neptune and 710,
> View attachment 5394050


What's this dial number?
Very nice combination!


----------



## Ways

mxm said:


> What's this dial number?
> Very nice combination!


Thank you, its an AMPHIBIAN SE 710555S from Meranom.


----------



## mxm

Ways said:


> Thank you, its an AMPHIBIAN SE 710555S from Meranom.


Thanks!


----------



## CanukKurtz




----------



## KJRye




----------



## elsoldemayo

Received this Scuba dude with a brown/eggplant/orange dial depending on lighting. General consensus on the Franken thread is it's a blue dial which is in the process of fading. Center lug meant taking a paring knife to a strap to notch it. Happy with the result.


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Proenski

From this









to this


----------



## Patagonico

Albatros RRO... on NATO or Bund?


----------



## Patagonico

Albatros RRO... on Bund or NATO?


----------



## dutchassasin

Both are excellent choices, but if i had to pick only one i pick the nato one because bund can get really sweaty.


----------



## CanukKurtz

119 case, _Komandirskie hands.








Bezel from a 710 case








_


----------



## Fujoor




----------



## Turris

Hi all. This is my first posting so here I go. I've been a watch lover ever since I was a kid, now as a grown up, I've developed a stronger love towards horology. I found out about Vostok watches resently and I'm quite impress with that brand I must say. My current collection of vostok watches consists of 3 amphibias, 5 komandirkies and 1 generalskie, all ranging from the 80's to present. I must say I love them!


----------



## mp34me

'67 reissue with the stock bracelet from the Arabic '67 variant...


----------



## DC guy

Scuba Dude in the water where he belongs. Lots of cool refractions!


----------



## randb

When I first saw this photo I thought the watch had been run over by a train. Nightshift I guess,


----------



## randb

When I first saw the top photo I thought the watch had been run over by a train. Nightshift I guess,


----------



## 12000peak




----------



## Proenski

Mini mod; slightly brushed bezel ring to match the after market bracelet


----------



## jaykim

Ways said:


> Thank you, its an AMPHIBIAN SE 710555S from Meranom.


What's the size of that bracelet's clasp? 18mm?

Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1coin3lives

Here is my Vostok mini-mod. Bezel and strap replacement only.


----------



## 1coin3lives

Oops - sorry for the gigantic image. If I can figure out the edit function I'll replace it with something more reasonable.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Oooooooops it's a Komandirskie

Just bought this one in really nice condition, wondering how old it is?


----------



## Lphant

Just got my black Scuba Dude in the mail from Zenitar and it looks great! I'm very pleased that it arrived well before the expected delivery date as well. For the time being I have it on the navy blue silicone strap that my Casio MDV106 came on, but I have a NATO on the way for it.






















The crystal protrudes quite a bit from the case of the watch, but makes the dial very easy to read.


----------



## Withoutink

Today's Amphibia, on an Admiralty Grey strap from Phoenix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friscoweather

fliegerchrono said:


> Oooooooops it's a Komandirskie
> 
> Just bought this one in really nice condition, wondering how old it is?


It looks new to me. Nice find.


----------



## staffelwalze




----------



## dan_bsht

staffelwalze said:


> View attachment 5576706


This mod looks great! Wear it in good health

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Shockwave

1coin3lives said:


> Here is my Vostok mini-mod. Bezel and strap replacement only.
> 
> View attachment 5559602


Very good looking watch comrade


----------



## Pro Diver

The Scuba Dude arrives after almost a three month journey...


----------



## Pro Diver

DUPLICATE POST-MODS PLS. DELETE.

The Scuba Dude arrives after almost a three month journey...


----------



## elsoldemayo

Pro Diver said:


> DUPLICATE POST-MODS PLS. DELETE.
> 
> The Scuba Dude arrives after almost a three month journey...


No need to delete, that watch is pretty enough to post twice


----------



## dan_bsht

elsoldemayo said:


> No need to delete, that watch is pretty enough to post twice


Totally agree

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mibby

State of the Collection:
In their box:










Orange 420 with Meranom plain bezel and mesh:










420 SE with Meranom green bezel and Oyster bracelet (Kermit-ski!):










420 SE as it came (Sub-ski!):










420 "Zissou" on eBay rubber:










710 SE "radio room" on eBay Super Oyster:










710 SE on Meranom Oyster bracelet:










110 "radio room" with Boris bezel on eBay mesh:


----------



## Don Jim

Anyone would know about where can I buy a vostok amphibia 1967? Please advise.... I like it a lot.... tks....


----------



## stylish.accountant

Don Jim said:


> Anyone would know about where can I buy a vostok amphibia 1967? Please advise.... I like it a lot.... tks....


I just bought one (new) a couple of months ago from Irina Meyer.


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## pacorolex

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## javyn




----------



## JonS1967

stylish.accountant said:


> I just bought one (new) a couple of months ago from Irina Meyer.


I emailed Irina and she replied saying she had several left in stock but that they sold out about 4 weeks ago! Bad timing for us! I really wanted a steel bracelet model to go along with this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

JonS1967 said:


> I emailed Irina and she replied saying she had several left in stock but that they sold out about 4 weeks ago! Bad timing for us! I really wanted a steel bracelet model to go along with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha funny the fluorescent lamp on the ceiling looks like a 3rd hand

using Tapatalk!


----------



## JonS1967

jose-CostaRica said:


> Haha funny the fluorescent lamp on the ceiling looks like a 3rd hand
> 
> using Tapatalk!


I didn't notice that until you ppointed it out! That is funny! It's actually a ceiling fan.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491

While in the US Marine Corps, I went to Vladivostok for some training with the Russian military...I think around 1992. While there, I traded my Swiss Army watch for this:













It has never really worked correctly, loses seconds like water in a sieve. The Russian gentleman tried to not trade with me saying, "watch no good, you no want." I assured him I did not care and just wanted a real Russian watch and he went for it. I'm going to try and get it repaired, I would love to wear it and have it be an actual part of my collection.

Marty


----------



## pacorolex

Fine tuned it to+2/day down from +27.3!!!!!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 12000peak




----------



## 9sse

How do you find this meranom bracelet?

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classi...tch-metal-band-for-vostok-amphibia-22-mm.html

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex

9sse said:


> How do you find this meranom bracelet?
> 
> http://meranom.com/amphibian-classi...tch-metal-band-for-vostok-amphibia-22-mm.html
> 
> Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


 Nice oyster like bracelet

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 9sse

pacorolex said:


> Nice oyster like bracelet
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


So nothing like the torture device that came on my 090 classic?

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## 9sse

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex

9sse said:


> Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


Beautiful!!!! Enjoy in good health

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 12000peak




----------



## S.H.

Strap change! (looks better in a leather NATO imho)







​


----------



## 12000peak




----------



## 12000peak




----------



## drbobguy

Some really great bezel mods, 1200peak!


----------



## 12000peak

drbobguy said:


> Some really great bezel mods, 1200peak!


thank you!!

can you show us some of your Amphibias mods?


----------



## volgofmr

No mod here with this 'old' Amphibia but nice enough for everyday' pleasure.


----------



## mxm

12000peak said:


> View attachment 5704818


Where does one get that bezel???


----------



## Coug76

I received my first 090 cased watch today.

I took a family picture of my tonneau-esque specimens. The 119 has a replacement set of hands enroute.

Since the 150 is a bit of a rare bird at this point I thought somebody might find a side by side comparison helpful.

119xxx 090916 150520 710439










Close-up of 090 and 150 together (the 150 sports many of the contours of the 090)










Close-up of 150 and 710 together (closer in dimensions but the 710 has a more angular form to it).










The 150 seems to be the lovechild of the 090 and 710...

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## moscowwatch

Watch Orion Amphibian Automatic
Water resistant 200 meters
43х13mm


----------



## mibby

9sse said:


> How do you find this meranom bracelet?
> 
> Metal band for Vostok Amphibia 22 mm. Meranom.com
> 
> Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


I have two of these. They are the well-known eBay "super oyster" type 1, with custom end-links (not solid, alas!) and BOCTOK engraved on the clasp. Pretty good.


----------



## Vodalex




----------



## jose-CostaRica

enjoying it a lot!!


----------



## amil




----------



## 12000peak




----------



## ar.javid




----------



## ar.javid

L


----------



## pj228

Used to run a few minutes fast per day, but after a bit of self-regulating with a toothpick it's within about 5 seconds per day.


----------



## 12000peak

original bezel mod


----------



## Proenski

Not sure if I posted this pic before


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arhitektor1




----------



## travex




----------



## elsoldemayo

travex said:


>


Love that strap, where did you get it?


----------



## travex

panatime.com


----------



## 9sse

Just received this bracelet from Meranom, happy with the quality.










Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## Satinux

Finally is here!... today arrive my amphibia SE from Meranom, 4 weeks for a 15.000Km journey from chistopol to Chile!! The watch have more airline milage than me :-d.
Here is the beauty


----------



## engblom

Where do I find this dial? I really love it!



Vodalex said:


> My Vostok Amfibia with custom bezel from pers184 and after a visit to Angelo from Spain! Here is the video:
> Vostok Amphibia Green Dial - YouTube
> Ande here some pics..


----------



## kevin202

My first Amphibia - already thinking about the next one!


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## drbobguy




----------



## pacorolex

Three amigos









Talk about international cooperation

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex

kevin202 said:


> My first Amphibia - already thinking about the next one!
> View attachment 5845874
> 
> View attachment 5845882


It's a vice

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Admof

My first Amphibia. Cool watch.


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## IPwatch

Amphibian SE 710 with Murphy's bezel and Yobokies's insert


----------



## Grathr




----------



## Shockwave

Put mine on a new composite strap and love the fit and feel.


----------



## Tesla.tr

Orijinal vostok Amphibia 420331








New bezel and new watch band (below)









Vostok Amphiba 060634 with it's new watch band (below).


----------



## cyberwarhol

Thought I post something today. It's been a long time.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamatorium

My Amphibia SE 100 case with a swappped bezel


----------



## Lphant

Put my Scuba Dude on a linen colored NATO with a navy blue stripe. I think it's a good combo:




























Lume shot:









In this shot the Amphibia is on the bottom with an Orient Flight directly above it and an MDV106 to the top left:


----------



## GhostSeven

Just arrived, but is an Xmas present from my other half so I shall have to back in its box until December 25th!


----------



## rubbersoul

Awesome Amphibians guys! Sharing with you my collection:


----------



## Torbjorn

Plain and simple. 
Torb


----------



## Fahad CA

My scuba dude ministry


----------



## alexir




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex

Amphibia love








Both with scuba dude case back

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

Just got my 2nd vostok ever, I guess it's officially a collection now!


----------



## martinmt

amphibia 710, bezel by am-watches, strap from meyhofer/germany


----------



## heimdalg




----------



## Fahad CA

Another shot, still waiting for my black skx007 bezel to arrive


----------



## hiros

fantastic combo! Could you clarify, does it only look goldish because of the illumination?


----------



## Admof

Black scuba dudes - twins


----------



## hiros

martinmt said:


> amphibia 710, bezel by am-watches, strap from meyhofer/germany
> View attachment 6036225


fantastic combo! Could you clarify, does it only look goldish because of the illumination?


----------



## Fahad CA

On a Fossil nato blue/red strap ;-)


----------



## Fahad CA

On my swiss gear bag


----------



## Csanad

Newbie in Amphibia land, but already infected. Here's the one I wear today.


----------



## hiros

martinmt said:


> amphibia 710, bezel by am-watches, strap from meyhofer/germany
> View attachment 6036225


Sorry, I meant this watch. Such bezels are usually with silver indices. Are these gold or it is just the light?


----------



## Rimmed762

My homage to Planet Ocean. 100-series with 380 dial. Black strap with orange stiching. Murphy bezel with Dagaz insert.


----------



## messyGarage

Hello guys,

my latest arrival: my first 470 case with sunburst "blurple" dial.

I really love this watch, the radial brushing of the case - despite some wabi - it's superb and create interesting reflections. I like pretty much everything of this piece.

I've received with crumbling hand lume, promptly restored. The bezel is quite loose, I'm planning to swap this one with a vintage-like stainless steel from pers, that I have in the mail. What do you guys think?



Currently on a vostok strap with deployante buckle. Sorry, no lume shot for now, my cellphone sucks taking shoots in pitch dark. And sorry also for the goofy color of the piece of cloth that I'm using when playing with watches...

Cheers


----------



## Lphant

messyGarage said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> my latest arrival: my first 470 case with sunburst "blurple" dial.
> 
> I really love this watch, the radial brushing of the case - despite some wabi - it's superb and create interesting reflections. I like pretty much everything of this piece.
> 
> I've received with crumbling hand lume, promptly restored. The bezel is quite loose, I'm planning to swap this one with a vintage-like stainless steel from pers, that I have in the mail. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on a vostok strap with deployante buckle. Sorry, no lume shot for now, my cellphone sucks taking shoots in pitch dark. And sorry also for the goofy color of the piece of cloth that I'm using when playing with watches...
> 
> Cheers


I love that dial! I do agree with you that a bezel upgrade will improve your Amphibia, but overall I think you have a great piece on your hands.


----------



## messyGarage

Thank you!

Bought the bezel for another project (my 710 case), but while waiting for them from pers I've pulled the trigger for this one.... I love everything of these models: the case proportions, the low profile due the flat caseback, the "weight" probably due to the metal movement spacer and antimag shield, and being manual winding.

As soon as I have the bezels, I'll post a test shot.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Lphant

messyGarage said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Bought the bezel for another project (my 710 case), but while waiting for them from pers I've pulled the trigger for this one.... I love everything of these models: the case proportions, the low profile due the flat caseback, the "weight" probably due to the metal movement spacer and antimag shield, and being manual winding.
> 
> As soon as I have the bezels, I'll post a test shot.


It is a great looking model. What is the lug width on the 470 case? I like the 22mm lugs on my ministry case Scuba Dude, but I think a case style like the 470, 110, or maybe even 090 would look a little bit better on my wrist.


----------



## messyGarage

Lphant said:


> It is a great looking model. What is the lug width on the 470 case? I like the 22mm lugs on my ministry case Scuba Dude, but I think a case style like the 470, 110, or maybe even 090 would look a little bit better on my wrist.


470 has 18mm lugs


----------



## JonS1967

Martins. said:


>


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye

On Obris Morgan rubber, very comfy to wear, this tends to be my weekend casual/around the house watch.


----------



## messyGarage

Pers bezel fresh from the mail!

What do you guys think?


----------



## JonS1967

messyGarage said:


> Pers bezel fresh from the mail!
> 
> What do you guys think?


Awesome! I didn't realize Pers was making bezel replacements for Soviet Amphibias! How cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartig




----------



## messyGarage

Thanks!

In fact, I've ordered this bezel for my 710. During the long wait I've ordered this 470 and when arrived, the plan was changed...

I can't count anymore the times that I've read the showing threads of Pers...



JonS1967 said:


> Awesome! I didn't realize Pers was making bezel replacements for Soviet Amphibias! How cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lphant

KJRye said:


> On Obris Morgan rubber, very comfy to wear, this tends to be my weekend casual/around the house watch.
> 
> View attachment 6079794


Awesome looking combo with that strap!


----------



## ThePossumKing

messyGarage said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> my latest arrival: my first 470 case with sunburst "blurple" dial.
> 
> I really love this watch, the radial brushing of the case - despite some wabi - it's superb and create interesting reflections. I like pretty much everything of this piece.
> 
> I've received with crumbling hand lume, promptly restored. The bezel is quite loose, I'm planning to swap this one with a vintage-like stainless steel from pers, that I have in the mail. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on a vostok strap with deployante buckle. Sorry, no lume shot for now, my cellphone sucks taking shoots in pitch dark. And sorry also for the goofy color of the piece of cloth that I'm using when playing with watches...
> 
> Cheers


Beautiful watch, messy...I'm sitting waiting for one just like it. The dial seems to be in the same condition as yours but it is in 'non-working' condition. But it will end up modded anyways, so I consider the $20 I spent on it well worth it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliya48

My third project Tonneau. This one is more original than the first two so it'll be restored (that and I messed up the dials on the other two!). Note the paddle minute hand and the arrow hour hand. I've seen this configuration on a handful of watches while searching for photos online. It also came with an early round crown but it was a bit worn so I used one from the other watches. I had to change the hands since the original hour hand was bent upwards and kept snagging on the minute hand. It runs for now but will need a service. The dial is worn and the pale enamel areas have a crackled finish, but it's charming and looks great from afar! Next on my list is the '79 Tonneau with the black dial.


----------



## CanukKurtz

After looking for quite a while, found a decent 960. Running very well and only needed a basic cleaning. The band will be put away once I decide on a replacement (you folks aren't kidding about how horrible that band is!) The hands appear to have been replaced at some point but none of the lume takes a charge. Opinions please, re-lume or leave it alone?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

CanukKurtz said:


> View attachment 6210521
> 
> After looking for quite a while, found a decent 960. Running very well and only needed a basic cleaning. The band will be put away once I decide on a replacement (you folks aren't kidding about how horrible that band is!) The hands appear to have been replaced at some point but none of the lume takes a charge. Opinions please, re-lume or leave it alone?


I would live it as it is


----------



## messyGarage

ThePossumKing said:


> Beautiful watch, messy...I'm sitting waiting for one just like it. The dial seems to be in the same condition as yours but it is in 'non-working' condition. But it will end up modded anyways, so I consider the $20 I spent on it well worth it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that the 470 it's a very beautiful and comfy case, and go very well with many dials out there. With your skills I'm sure the result will be awesome!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I got the KGB about 7 or 8 years ago. It was actually free with a 239+usd purchase from Russia2all.



This one is my newest aquisition-had it about 2 weeks.


----------



## cheese baron

Here's my "Anchor" with a new bezel and on a nato. It's my daily.


----------



## fetasigma

Here is my zissou under the waves last week, I think Steve would approve (and yes I know the time stamp is off)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

My new (to me, of course) 300M.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fahad CA

Wrist shot of my dude on seiko skx007 bezel from Boris


----------



## JonS1967

Fahad CA said:


> Wrist shot of my dude on seiko skx007 bezel from Boris


That looks fantastic! Do you have any trouble winding the watch with the bezel from Boris?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fahad CA

Thanks JonS,, no trouble at all
Actually there is enough distance vertical & horizontal which allows easy handwinding.


----------



## Ita

New bezel and new perlon. I'm very happy with the look!










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damjan

Great looking watch Ita. Nice combination of a bezel and strap.


----------



## Ita

Damjan said:


> Great looking watch Ita. Nice combination of a bezel and strap.


Thanks mate...

The pic doesn't do the bezel justice colour-wise. It's a very nice blue!

Ita


----------



## Fahad CA

Wow , very nice color combo Ita. Did the bezel come with the insert ir separate ? 

If you can please pm or post the sellers' name that would be great. Thx


----------



## veberz

An older acquisition


----------



## Ita

Fahad CA said:


> Wow , very nice color combo Ita. Did the bezel come with the insert ir separate ?
> 
> If you can please pm or post the sellers' name that would be great. Thx




the bezel came as is from Meranom. I also got a Scuba-Dude t-shirt, polo-shirt and a bonus baseball cap. All very good quality. Postage was 3 months Russia to Oz though!!!

Ita


----------



## Dront

Today find. One more barrel amphibian 6-12 in my collection . A beauty one!


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## slucn

470 case is where it's at :-!


----------



## AGarcia




----------



## crc32

Now with a red bezel


----------



## smoothsweephand




----------



## smoothsweephand

Purchased on the Bay for 20.00 dollars. Like new condition, only the crystal needed some Polywatch.


----------



## Ita

New shirt....










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freiko

travex said:


>


Great combination! Is that the bezel that came with the watch model (710634?) or one you purchased separately?


----------



## CWBYTYME

My first but just ordered another this morning!


----------



## ar.javid




----------



## Fahad CA

Hi CWBYTYME ,
My first and only one is ministry too , blue is a great choice, welcome to the club. Curious whats the other one you ordered ?


----------



## CWBYTYME

Fahad CA said:


> Hi CWBYTYME ,
> My first and only one is ministry too , blue is a great choice, welcome to the club. Curious whats the other one you ordered ?


Black ministry scuba dude- ordered another coin edge bezel and going with a red insert on this one!


----------



## crc32

Freezing cold at lake Neusiedl today!


----------



## dan_bsht

crc32 said:


> Freezing cold at lake Neusiedl today!


Love this one so much!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mroatman

I've got a thing for the older ones.


----------



## ar.javid




----------



## tobedb

Latest additiom


----------



## JonS1967

mroatman said:


> I've got a thing for the older ones.
> 
> View attachment 6536490


Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing! I like the old ones too 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I'm a sucker for this dial.














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamatorium

120 Case with black bezel from meranom, pretty much perfect to me.


----------



## Soft Cosmic Rusk

JonS1967 said:


> I'm a sucker for this dial.
> View attachment 6597578
> View attachment 6597594


Ooh, that dial looks like the one on my "new" 020!
(Sorry about the poor quality of the photography)









I'm not sure if it's a Franken, and I don't know why there are metal rings in place of lume. But I like the look, and it seems to run well.
It came with a leather strap that isn't quite in my taste, so I'll probably put it on a NATO of some sorts.


----------



## Keithcozz

Доброе утро!

(Good morning!)


----------



## ThePossumKing

Soft Cosmic Rusk said:


> Ooh, that dial looks like the one on my "new" 020!
> (Sorry about the poor quality of the photography)
> 
> View attachment 6660898
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a Franken, and I don't know why there are metal rings in place of lume. But I like the look, and it seems to run well.
> It came with a leather strap that isn't quite in my taste, so I'll probably put it on a NATO of some sorts.


Looks legit to me, Cosmic. Those 'metal rings' are indices that were originally filled with lume. Thats a hard dial to find!


----------



## Soft Cosmic Rusk

Thanks for the info!
It caught my eye on Ebay and the price was reasonable, so I bought it without much concern for its actual value. But it's nice to know that it's probably original!

Maybe I'll put some lume in the indices at some point, though I wouldn't want to risk ruining the dial. And with good modern lume it would probably drown out the weak glow from the hands anyway...


----------



## Tesla.tr

I changed the band with dark blue chinese nato band. The rad-blue-white band is a gift from the seller.


----------



## Grandsire




----------



## OriginalCheezIt

ar.javid said:


>


That is gorgeous man, what strap is that?


----------



## AGarcia




----------



## isti

Excellent mod!|> Is that a brushed case?



Grandsire said:


>


----------



## lamlux

Just in


----------



## jose-CostaRica

lamlux said:


> Just in
> 
> View attachment 6757482


The new ss, machined, signed crown looks amazing!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## azura123

lamlux said:


> Just in
> 
> View attachment 6757482


So great..the machined crown...

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater

Just received it yesterday... Read about Vostoks here on WUS for probably 2 years. Always had my eye on 090 but never decided to get one. Last week it was time to get it, from Boris with 007 bezel.

Love the vintage looking case and high domed plexy. Very happy with it. Next will be one for modding, brass bezel, nit sure yet which case and dial combo yet.


----------



## fliegerchrono

jose-CostaRica said:


> The new ss, machined, signed crown looks amazing!
> 
> using Tapatalk!


It does!
Will it be available as a part so we can all upgrade our favourite Amhibia's?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

fliegerchrono said:


> It does!
> Will it be available as a part so we can all upgrade our favourite Amhibia's?


If that ever happens Vostok Factory will be overwhelmed with orders

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Freiko

My first Amphibia! I didn't expect to like it this much. There's a good chance it won't be my last one...

I was thinking of a 090 next, but not sure if it would be too big? If you own one how is it in comparison to the ministry case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Is the thread open to Amfibias?


----------



## crc32




----------



## fliegerchrono

jose-CostaRica said:


> If that ever happens Vostok Factory will be overwhelmed with orders
> 
> using Tapatalk!


Well that folded crown (with very, very old and worn machines I guess) is the only flaw of their watches IMHO!


----------



## cuthbert

IMO the Achille's heel of the Amphibia are the lack of hacking and quick dataset, however this is my small collection of these watches: the Amfibia Scuba (best Vostok I have, almost a contender on pair with the monster), a Scuba dude with the good rubber strap Zenitar sells (supple and flexible, very elastic), my Zissou on a not so good Morellato strap (I am looking for a better one), a modern Neptune, a Ministry that I don't like too much (but the bracelet is usable unlike the standard 18mm IMO) and a vintage Albatros with an horrible strap.


----------



## nhl8111

good watches


----------



## nhl8111

and here is mine

http://s8.postimg.org/6w1eqcc11/vostok_yeni_1.jpg


----------



## KJRye

Just swapped out the dial, love the sunburst silver. Now have a red bezel on the way to try over the pepsi.


----------



## rothko

*KJRye*, that bezel and dial combination is great - the colours really "pop!"


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

My new Amphibian 100824.
I don't like the navy-blue zulu strap I chose for it, which alternative could I use?
What goes well with that shiny blue dial?


----------



## cuthbert

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> My new Amphibian 100824.
> I don't like the navy-blue zulu strap I chose for it, which alternative could I use?
> What goes well with that shiny blue dial?
> 
> View attachment 6822962


A rubber band perhaps?


----------



## anabuki

censored... ;-)


----------



## Ita

KJRye said:


> Just swapped out the dial, love the sunburst silver. Now have a red bezel on the way to try over the pepsi.
> 
> View attachment 6820882
> 
> 
> View attachment 6820898


Nice Strap... Nudge nudge wink wink, say no more!! ;-)

Still waiting for mine...

Ita


----------



## ejes

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> My new Amphibian 100824.
> I don't like the navy-blue zulu strap I chose for it, which alternative could I use?
> What goes well with that shiny blue dial?


I'm not sure what width you need there, but if you like the zulu, maybe one with a blue accent or stripe like this: New 22mm Nylon Black Diver Strap 3 Rings Blue Stripe Watch Band Zulu Maratac | eBay


----------



## rothko

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> My new Amphibian 100824.
> I don't like the navy-blue zulu strap I chose for it, which alternative could I use?
> What goes well with that shiny blue dial?


... Maybe this?









Is that pic from someone from here btw? I found it on Sophie's nato strap site.


----------



## Grandsire

isti said:


> Excellent mod!|> Is that a brushed case?


Hi, Yes brushed lugs -polished sides. Prefer my Amphibia to my SMPC.


----------



## jaykim

My newly acquired and restored Vostok Amphibia 1967 reissue. Wearing today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

Добрый день!

(Good afternoon!)


----------



## rothko

Keithcozz said:


> Добрый день!
> 
> (Good afternoon!)


You know, there is a whole list of Vostok dials and bezels that I don't really like and these were on it.... then people like you post them in stunning case/strap combinations, my jaw drops and want to put in an order!!! Great pic - thanks for sharing. I love it! :-!

I wonder what that would look like with the gold Amphibia hands....... ?


----------



## Keithcozz

rothko said:


> You know, there is a whole list of Vostok dials and bezels that I don't really like and these were on it.... then people like you post them in stunning case/strap combinations, my jaw drops and want to put in an order!!! Great pic - thanks for sharing. I love it! :-!
> 
> I wonder what that would look like with the gold Amphibia hands....... ?


Thanks...This is actually my favourite VOSTOK dial, bezel _and_ case. I wear this watch _*A LOT*_ (it's taken a beating over the past year and still looks great and only gains 12-15 seconds a day).
The rubber strap it came on is actually pretty good (sells for 13 bucks on AMAZON) and that is what it's on in this photo. I _adore_ this inexpensive little tank.

Also, the free tools that showed up one day on Microsoft's regular PHOTO programme after an update do occasionally make my 8 year-old "Coolpix" camera's photos look nearly palatable.
Thanks, Bill Gates (it was actually his idea, he wanted the average quality of photos on the 'net to improve so he decided to throw the tools on for free)!


----------



## Bauta

This is not mine, but when l saw it, I instantly noticed I needed one.
Ordered one the next day!


----------



## cuthbert

Where was this pic taken?


----------



## sonics

Everybody should have a diving suit in his collection 😀

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta

cuthbert said:


> Where was this pic taken?


My university college has a school for commercial divers (helmet diving). They have a lot of really cool old diving suits and equipment on display out there.
My final project as an engineer in electronics, is to improve the communication between the diver and the crew on land.

This is in Norway by the way.


----------



## Skadoosh




----------



## JonS1967

Keithcozz said:


> Добрый день!
> 
> (Good afternoon!)


This was the first modern Vostok I bought. Unfortunately, it took on water one fateful day at the pool (I didn't have the crown secured well enough) and that was that. It's still one of my favorite Vostok dials; I just love it! Not sure why it isn't more popular. Seeing yours is making me consider getting another one! Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave

JonS1967 said:


> This was the first modern Vostok I bought. Unfortunately, it took on water one fateful day at the pool (I didn't have the crown secured well enough) and that was that. It's still one of my favorite Vostok dials; I just love it! Not sure why it isn't more popular. Seeing yours is making me consider getting another one! Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got this one in blue a few years back. It stopped working a month back and I thought about replacing it. 
I ended up taking it in for repair yesterday and should have it back in a couple days.

There are other dials I want but there is something about this one.

It always pairs nice with some of my old timex straps.


----------



## isti

JonS1967 said:


> This was the first modern Vostok I bought. Unfortunately, it took on water one fateful day at the pool (I didn't have the crown secured well enough) and that was that. It's still one of my favorite Vostok dials; I just love it! Not sure why it isn't more popular. Seeing yours is making me consider getting another one! Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The none consistent lume dot placement (at 1, 5, 7, 9, and 11 hour) keeps me away of that dial.
It's hard to find that version where there are lume dots in the centre of those hour markers too.

Today's choice:


----------



## Proenski

I really like this one too, I sanded the bezel ring though as the case is already shiny


----------



## sergione

Can't stop looking at it since I modified it.


----------



## anabuki

Few days ago I've asked one of the moderators, question about censorship on this russian watches forum. 
No answer - no photos.
Bye.


----------



## dan_bsht

sergione said:


> Can't stop looking at it since I modified it.


You are right, it is gorgeous, very well done!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cuthbert

sergione said:


> Can't stop looking at it since I modified it.


The 060 case gets little love but I like your subtle modification, on my side I saw that today there was just one 420725BB SE available at Meranom, so I decided to pull the trigger:









Expensive for a "simple" 420? Probably, but I have already lost the other SE so I decided to spent the extra cash, hopefully I'll get a cap or a shirt with the scuba dude!


----------



## dan_bsht

cuthbert said:


> The 060 case gets little love but I like your subtle modification, on my side I saw that today there was just one 420725BB SE available at Meranom, so I decided to pull the trigger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expensive for a "simple" 420? Probably, but I have already lost the other SE so I decided to spent the extra cash, hopefully I'll get a cap or a shirt with the scuba dude!


This new crown looks really good, much better than the older one

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cuthbert

the_watchier said:


> This new crown looks really good, much better than the older one
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I hope they make it in house, I already knowhte bracelet is made in China, not that there is anything wrong with that but it's a pity to see that Vostok can't retool to improve the production.


----------



## sergione

cuthbert said:


> The 060 case gets little love but I like your subtle modification, on my side I saw that today there was just one 420725BB SE available at Meranom, so I decided to pull the trigger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expensive for a "simple" 420? Probably, but I have already lost the other SE so I decided to spent the extra cash, hopefully I'll get a cap or a shirt with the scuba dude!


Awesome! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## sergione

the_watchier said:


> You are right, it is gorgeous, very well done!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks! I too think it's an underrated case .


----------



## BT1993

Does any one have pics of the Red Sea model?


----------



## Coug76

BT1993 said:


> Does any one have pics of the Red Sea model?


Here is a link

http://meranom.com/archive/red-sea/


----------



## dhdimitrov

On a nato strap


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## SteevoLS

Just a simple bezel and bracelet swap.


----------



## Shockwave

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 6937810
> 
> 
> View attachment 6937794


Is this the new one? Looks sharp!!!


----------



## volgofmr

Shockwave said:


> Is this the new one? Looks sharp!!!


That's only an "old one". I bought this Vostok 420370 about five years ago.


----------



## sq100

Last weeks Amphibians


----------



## cuthbert

First step of "operation deep blue":









Now I need a blue or pepsi bezel that won't look gigantic on the 710 case...the dial is funny, it's much lighter than the strap but in these lightning condition it almost looks like the same, I bought this watch from Zenitar in 2009 so I assume it still has the traditional Russian dial, the last models with the anchor look much darker and sort of glossy, I assume they switched to a Chinese supplier.


----------



## MeWatchYou




----------



## 001norcal

waiting on some bezels and inserts and then i can rest in peace.


----------



## Tigris

Heres
My Amphib i love it!
Currently On a Hirsch pure rubber strap


----------



## Uros TSI

Vostok ridged black genuine leather strap, not really Vostok but it's worth every penny.

P8 Lite TT


----------



## mauzer67




----------



## Uros TSI

That's a really pretty dial in vivo, better than in photo. 

P8 Lite TT


----------



## laff79

My first Amphibia!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

love it on Shark Mesh...


----------



## mr_nobody

My first vostok!


----------



## Martins.




----------



## mr_nobody

Duplicate post...this forum is killing me! :-|


----------



## lambros22

Vostok Amphibia Original Gilded Hands Meranom.com

Any experience with these hands from meranom? They are gold plated and filled with NoctiLumina, looking way brighter than the original... 
Post photos please!!!


----------



## usul0

Nothing to fancy
View attachment 7151586


----------



## lambros22

usul0 said:


> Nothing to fancy
> View attachment 7151586


The attachment you posted is unavailable...


----------



## Mikatile

I recently picked this up at a flea market, it was pretty rough superficialy, but runs like a dream averaged over 1 week it gained 2 secs per day.
Which strap suits it best?
Or any different strap sugestions?


----------



## Mikatile

L


----------



## 001norcal

got my bezels. now i can rest in peace.


----------



## messyGarage

Mikatile said:


> I recently picked this up at a flea market, it was pretty rough superficialy, but runs like a dream averaged over 1 week it gained 2 secs per day.
> Which strap suits it best?
> Or any different strap sugestions?


beautiful, I really like this bezel on the 470 case

For my taste, everything fits well this case... I currently dress it with vintage leather, heavy mesh and NATO. I'm searching also vintage style rubber (e.g. Bonetto).
Pity I can't find some 18mm Isofrane lookalike. The manufacturers seems to stop at 20mm for many nice strap designs


----------



## CHRIS-F

My latest watch, a a gift from my dad, he had 3 so he kindly game me this one


----------



## Fahad CA

Hi 001norcal 
Nice mods, may I ask where did you get these cool bracelets? 
Btw Here is my vostok with a new mesh i baught just today. I had to cut two rows off it to have it fit my small wrist, not the best result but its good.


----------



## 001norcal

Fahad, I got my bracelets from a seller on ebay named mastation365 in china. 

I also had to cut mine down to fit my wrist, i used a dremel tool.

but nice scuba dude!


----------



## sndauva

Zissou!


----------



## drbobguy




----------



## laff79

001norcal said:


> Fahad, I got my bracelets from a seller on ebay named mastation365 in china.
> 
> I also had to cut mine down to fit my wrist, i used a dremel tool.
> 
> but nice scuba dude!


Got mine from there as well. Great quality for the price and fast shipping


----------



## Michael Jerry Mitchell

My first Vostok!













This is how I wear it currently.


----------



## dan_bsht

drbobguy said:


> View attachment 7228130
> 
> 
> View attachment 7228138


Love this one

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## laff79




----------



## Fahad CA

Hi drbobguy
Wow this leather strap matches perfectly with the yellow dial , and the transperent caseback adds to the charm. Really pure class !

Btw they are currently out of stock at meranom , Im thinking of getting the blue version of it.


----------



## Fahad CA

Michael, nice color combo and welcome to the amphibian club , is this a komandirskie bezel in the last pic ?


----------



## Uros TSI

120 looks great. Too bad for the red plastic spacer ring around the movement. It would be cool to find old steel spacer and polish it.

P8 Lite TT


----------



## drbobguy

Uros TSI said:


> 120 looks great. Too bad for the red plastic spacer ring around the movement. It would be cool to find old steel spacer and polish it.
> 
> P8 Lite TT


dr.seikostain sells these new on on eBay:

Stainless Steel Movement Holder for 24XX VOSTOK Movm in Amphibian Watch MH | eBay


----------



## Pav79




----------



## dan_bsht

Pav79 said:


> View attachment 7245906
> 
> View attachment 7245930


Looks really nice on this canvas, which strap is that?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## amphibic

https://www.instagram.com/ussr_watches


----------



## Squeezealexio

a mod i just sold


----------



## Stereotype

View attachment 7327330


----------



## ehou333

Stereotype said:


> View attachment 7327362
> View attachment 7327354
> View attachment 7327330


The pic looks like the nicer crown on the SE versions. Did you get it from one of those?


----------



## Stereotype

No, these are standard crowns but have been polished with 'Cape Cod'. That stuff really brings the watch up!


----------



## Derek N

An vintage Ministry cased Amphibia I just got in the other day. I love the heavy patina on the bezel and the dial. The case is in amazingly great conditon for its age.


----------



## mibby

My latest:


----------



## dhdimitrov

Couple of pics here


----------



## DavidUK

View attachment 7361554
View attachment 7361570


----------



## dan_bsht

dhdimitrov said:


> Couple of pics here


This one looks great, those hands and bezel insert are amazing!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Stereotype

Slight update......on my Vostok Amphibia 100.

Dagaz Orange & Black Marine Bezel, Dave Murphy Bezel, Crown and Buckle G10 Nato Strap. I think this tones it down a little?


----------



## elsoldemayo

Just arrived today and a little bit special. Originally on swing lugs and now on wire lugs.


----------



## galliano

image hosting without registration


----------



## rothko

Perfect strap choice Galliono!!!


----------



## Myman

My first Russian.
Made the usual changes.
It's All Good !


----------



## laff79

Great pic


----------



## cunawarit

My baby


----------



## Fahad CA

Strap swap game again, my dude on orient blue ray rubber strap.


----------



## dhdimitrov

Does anyone has brushed 710 case? I'm considering brushing mine. The polish accumulates quite a lot of scratches


----------



## mariomart

Shhhh...


----------



## laff79

Brushed the 420 case and tinsel bracelet to give it a less cheap, more rugged look. Then I sandpapered the bezel at 400 and 600 grit to ditch the chrome and expose that brass. To think I almost sold this watch a few days ago!


----------



## Delta32




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Added some extra colour to my Scuba Dude


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Nautical red, white & blue.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satinux

One of my babes... new besel from pers.


----------



## Stereotype

Love that Orange Pers Bezel. Fantastic!

I've added a view of my Vostok Amphibia collection. I really hope you like them. As someone once posted, One is never enough!









View attachment 7435210


----------



## KJRye

Red Seiko insert and a Boris bezel.


----------



## jideta




----------



## dan_bsht

KJRye said:


> Red Seiko insert and a Boris bezel.


This is a great combo!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## arch_m

Today, one of my favourite combinations - Amphibia 090 and a shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## DC guy




----------



## KJRye

Another quick shot from today, sometimes hard to capture the dial details and colour in the same shot, but I absolutely love this silver dial. The red certainly makes the watch a bit more unique, but I think a simple black bezel insert would be a great look as well with this dial.


----------



## pigeonbomb




----------



## dan_bsht

KJRye said:


> Another quick shot from today, sometimes hard to capture the dial details and colour in the same shot, but I absolutely love this silver dial. The red certainly makes the watch a bit more unique, but I think a simple black bezel insert would be a great look as well with this dial.
> 
> View attachment 7445434


I love the red insert it also complement the red second hand. You made me want to build one now!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## KJRye

the_watchier said:


> I love the red insert it also complement the red second hand. You made me want to build one now!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I do like that aspect of it. I had originally been thinking orange but due to the second hand thought the red would be better suited.

I think one of my issues with the mod has been straps. I had it on shark mesh for a while, but never came around to it, too "bright" for my tastes with all the silver and red. The nato it's on now I much prefer, but I still feel like it could use something different. Maybe a nice rubber/silicon strap...


----------



## taike

KJRye said:


> ...Maybe a nice rubber/silicon strap...


Have you tried the vintage style silicone strap that comes with some of the SE models?


----------



## BalooSD

My first Vostok just arrived. Temporary strap. I like this watch!


----------



## tokareva

Lucidor said:


> Amphibia tonneau with paddel hands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The famous RR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the very originals:


What case and bezel is that on your scuba dude please?


----------



## Rimmed762

If I am correct the case is 420 (narrow looking lugs and pretty round shape) and bezel may be black 333 from Meranom. You can find those parts on Amphibia Classic / Spare parts. When in stock.


----------



## tokareva

BalooSD said:


> My first Vostok just arrived. Temporary strap. I like this watch!
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7447722&d=1458071316"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Nice dial, I like it a lot better than my first one.


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> If I am correct the case is 420 (narrow looking lugs and pretty round shape) and bezel may be black 333 from Meranom. You can find those parts on Amphibia Classic / Spare parts. When in stock.


Thank you that is what I was thinking, but the angle made it hard to tell.I also just realised that post was from a long time ago.What has been done to the lume ,it looks bigger than normal?Thank you


----------



## Rimmed762

Might be relumed. Dots look bigger than regular and hands look like ones from Favinov with Superluminova.

Only owner knows.


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> Might be relumed. Dots look bigger than regular and hands look like ones from Favinov with Superluminova.
> 
> Only owner knows.


Thank you, I wish one like it was avaiable as an option.Instead of SE they could call it SSD, Super Scuba Dude or something. Thank you


----------



## Ham2




----------



## laff79

KJRye said:


> I do like that aspect of it. I had originally been thinking orange but due to the second hand thought the red would be better suited.
> 
> I think one of my issues with the mod has been straps. I had it on shark mesh for a while, but never came around to it, too "bright" for my tastes with all the silver and red. The nato it's on now I much prefer, but I still feel like it could use something different. Maybe a nice rubber/silicon strap...


I think it's perfect the way it is


----------



## pigeonbomb

Love those scuba dudes. I think that will round out my Vostok collection eventually. Just purchased a Komandirskie 431783 today to go along with my Amphibian. Vostoks are so cool yet inexpensive.


----------



## stewham

This is my first Amphibia. I think there will be more though, but there's so many options and I can't make up my mind.


----------



## Shockwave

BalooSD said:


> My first Vostok just arrived. Temporary strap. I like this watch!
> View attachment 7447722


Excellent choice!

Mine says good day.


----------



## Uros TSI

Handmade leather strap with waves 
Metal movement ring is ready for installation tomorrow. Will try to polish the rotor also.

New catch









P8 Lite TT


----------



## Stereotype

Uros, Please post some pictures of your installed metal movement ring and polished rotor when completed. I had a glass back installed but removed it because I always have Nato's on my watches and it sat very high on the wrist. To remove the crown, do you need to loosen that bridge screw or remove it completely?


----------



## dan_bsht

My first amphibia, just arrived today! Love it. And now considering which modern case type I'm after for my next watch!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Uros TSI

Stereotype said:


> Uros, Please post some pictures of your installed metal movement ring and polished rotor when completed. I had a glass back installed but removed it because I always have Nato's on my watches and it sat very high on the wrist. To remove the crown, do you need to loosen that bridge screw or remove it completely?


Will do. For crown removal just use a toothpick to push the crown removal button just next to the bridge which has a small recess for that matter, so you don't have to remove or loosen it.

P8 Lite TT


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

For my amphibian 100824 I finally found the all-blue looks I wanted, and it just needed a few dollars worth rubber strap. :-!


----------



## Myman




----------



## Stereotype

Thanks, I was thinking of transferring a movement I like on a 120 style to an 090 so that should come in handy to know. Appreciated.


----------



## Stereotype

I think a blue bezel would finish that off nicely!


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Beau_777

Here are my two Vostoks. I love them. They represent one of the best values in watches IMHO. Even the lume is fantastic. I have a 110 project coming in the mail as well.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkindaface

KJRye said:


> Another quick shot from today, sometimes hard to capture the dial details and colour in the same shot, but I absolutely love this silver dial. The red certainly makes the watch a bit more unique, but I think a simple black bezel insert would be a great look as well with this dial.
> 
> View attachment 7445434


Looks great! If you ever want to sell it.....


----------



## Fahad CA

Sanded my bezel and put it back on the Fossil leather strap, and here is the result 

Now thinking of getting my 2nd amphibia, might be a 120 case or 420 havent decided which one yet.


----------



## Kanonengedonner

Just got a 710634 for about $110 on the biggest online market platform...might have gotten ripped off, butni didn't know about this forum...anyway, i got a new bezel and new leather straps. Will poat later. But i am tempted to get the meranom glass backcase...is it worth it? It does look like it sits awefully high!

Ps. Will post pics once assembled.


----------



## galliano

upload gif


----------



## mibby

Another one has arrived!


----------



## sonics

Got a Franken-350 from the bay as a parts watch. Does anybody have a idea where to find a original Green numbers dial? I have some spare paddle hands.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

sonics said:


> Got a Franken-350 from the bay as a parts watch. Does anybody have a idea where to find a original Green numbers dial? I have some spare paddle hands.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


I donno but the paddle hands got my attention  where did you get them from?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Uros TSI

Stereotype said:


> Uros, Please post some pictures of your installed metal movement ring and polished rotor when completed. I had a glass back installed but removed it because I always have Nato's on my watches and it sat very high on the wrist. To remove the crown, do you need to loosen that bridge screw or remove it completely?












P8 Lite TT


----------



## Spukke

View attachment 7560530


----------



## Stereotype

Looks fab Uros, how do you think it sits. I put mine on a shark mesh as well and it sat better than on a NATO. I got my case back from DR Seiko on Ebay but have recently seen that Meranom are doing a special Vostok Version. Does it sit OK?


----------



## vintage76

Mine Will arrive soon, purchase of the day: so cute :grinning::grinning:


----------



## Crater

Bezel on these are chromed brass, how about the case, is it brass too? Thinking about getting one for brass mod.


----------



## Fahad CA

Amphibias have SS cases , and brass bezels.


----------



## Rocat

Crater,

My limited (new to the brand) understanding is that all Amphibia cases are Stainless Steel. Only the bezels on the classic models are brass. The LE models from Meranom have SS bezels though.



Crater said:


> Bezel on these are chromed brass, how about the case, is it brass too? Thinking about getting one for brass mod.


----------



## Uros TSI

Stereotype said:


> Looks fab Uros, how do you think it sits. I put mine on a shark mesh as well and it sat better than on a NATO. I got my case back from DR Seiko on Ebay but have recently seen that Meranom are doing a special Vostok Version. Does it sit OK?


Sits fine to me. I'm not really into natos, don't like them. Mesh is great. 
Vostok clear caseback is bit tall, but seems shorter than Dr Seikos.

P8 Lite TT


----------



## Dom.H

Here's my soviet made Scuba Dude. The dial is actually dark green looks always more gray-ish in pictures. I've put a new strap and new gaskets in it and now I can't stop wearing it


----------



## gocytocis

Here's my 710 case with green dial & burgundy rally strap. I replaced the the bezel one from a 060 case ...


----------



## Proenski

gocytocis said:


> Here's my 710 case with green dial & burgundy rally strap. I replaced the the bezel one from a 060 case ...


With that configuration I would sand that bezel completely through, that would look great

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector

My first Vostok and I love it. Already looking to get another. Ordered a clear case back yesterday.


----------



## laundryninja

I just wanted to say thanks for all the the information and inspiration.
This is my first.


----------



## dan_bsht

This is my first amphibian and for sure will not be the last. I'm eying few modern ones!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Stereotype

Collection of Vostok Amphibia 710's Various Bezels form Pers, Dave Murphy, DAGAZ & Am-Watches. All straps are from Crown & Buckle (USA).


----------



## Beau_777

Here's my latest mod 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

Beau_777 said:


> Here's my latest mod
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Interesting bezel! Looks great

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Mr Curta

Seems like a good place for my first post. I'm a big fan of Vostok Amphibias; vintage, modern or modded. But mainly modded ;-)


----------



## marathonna

Mr Curta said:


> Seems like a good place for my first post. I'm a big fan of Vostok Amphibias; vintage, modern or modded. But mainly modded ;-)


nice perlon straps...!!!

where did you get them..????


----------



## marathonna

Mr Curta said:


> Seems like a good place for my first post. I'm a big fan of Vostok Amphibias; vintage, modern or modded. But mainly modded ;-)


nice perlon straps...!!!

where did you get them..????


----------



## marathonna

For today a Classic Amphibia on a Cloth Fossil Strap..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Jay McQueen

I have two amphibian classic 090 coming my way and in the meantime I study them in this forum.
Hope you guys can help me with some questions:

* The ones I ordered seem to have matte cases, but some here are polished, is that an option or self-made?
* Where do I get transparent case back?
* Can you recommend a good mesh (with link)?
* Is it tricky to set the date?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uros TSI

Models with M have sandblasted cases. Like 090913M will be sandblasted, the 090913 will not. You can get it from Meranom, OEM, with 200m wr, or from eBay which is just splashproof. The date setting is not tricky, just takes time. You move the hands back and forth from 20h to just pass midnight. 

P8 Lite TT


----------



## Jay McQueen

Uros TSI said:


> Models with M have sandblasted cases. Like 090913M will be sandblasted, the 090913 will not. You can get it from Meranom, OEM, with 200m wr, or from eBay which is just splashproof. The date setting is not tricky, just takes time. You move the hands back and forth from 20h to just pass midnight.
> 
> P8 Lite TT


Great! Thanks for good and usefull info :-!

I see now that I ordered 090662m and 090916m. which one is most popular, sandblasted or not? 
The sandblasted looks more true to the 1960's original, but i might be wrong...


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## mattbeme

Jay McQueen said:


> Great! Thanks for good and usefull info :-!
> 
> I see now that I ordered 090662m and 090916m. which one is most popular, sandblasted or not?
> The sandblasted looks more true to the 1960's original, but i might be wrong...


- Many people prefer the sandblasted case because as you said, it is closer to the original, but also because if the case and bezel are both polished, the watch appears too bright / shiny. Some people will use sandpaper to create a 'brushed' case - this is closer to the original style.

- See-through / transparent caseback: _dr.seikostain _(ebay) or _Meranom_. I own the _dr.seikostain_ model and it is of excellent quality. The Meranom model appears to be identical and is also of excellent quality according to those who have one.

- Mesh / 'Shark Mesh' strap: it is usually recommended to buy the thicker models as they may be stronger with better parts. One of the most recommended sellers on ebay is wjean28. He appears to be out of business now. There are other sellers however. Don't forget to look at the sellers / sponsors here on WUS.


----------



## Jay McQueen

mattbeme said:


> - Many people prefer the sandblasted case because as you said, it is closer to the original, but also because if the case and bezel are both polished, the watch appears too bright / shiny. Some people will use sandpaper to create a 'brushed' case - this is closer to the original style.
> 
> - See-through / transparent caseback: am-diver (ebay) or Meranom. I own the am-diver model and it is of excellent quality. The Meranom model appears to be identical and is also of excellent quality according to those who have one.
> 
> - Mesh / 'Shark Mesh' strap: it is usually recommended to buy the thicker models as they may be stronger with better parts. One of the most recommended sellers on ebay is wjean28. He appears to be out of business now. There are other sellers however. Don't forget to look at the sellers / sponsors here on WUS.


Another informative and great reply, thank you! For me another benefit of a sandblasted case would be that minor scratches may not be that visible 
The watches will arrive soon as shipping is to their neighbour country, can't wait


----------



## HOZAYEM

Beautiful!!!!


Beau_777 said:


> Here's my latest mod
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector

Mr Curta said:


> Seems like a good place for my first post. I'm a big fan of Vostok Amphibias; vintage, modern or modded. But mainly modded ;-)


What is this? Must have!


----------



## mattbeme

Jay McQueen said:


> Another informative and great reply, thank you! For me another benefit of a sandblasted case would be that minor scratches may not be that visible
> The watches will arrive soon as shipping is to their neighbour country, can't wait


-- Yes, it is good to have sandblasted or brushed case to help hide scratches.

Let us see the watch when it arrives.

Norge for alltid !


----------



## Mr Curta

Minorcollector said:


> What is this? Must have!


It's one of my favourites . I'm not entirely sure of the base model number, it's an older model with 2209 movement and 090 case which pop up on eBay quite regularly. I've not been happy with the aesthetic result of fitting a clean polished bezel onto a starburst finished case, which was my original intention. This is a blue bezel from Meranom as fitted to some special editions, I think it's a better option.


----------



## mattbeme

Jay McQueen said:


> Another informative and great reply...........


--- !!! I made a mistake: I stated that am-diver sells a see-through / clear caseback. That was wrong: it is actually *dr.seikostain *(ebay)


----------



## Mr Curta

marathonna said:


> nice perlon straps...!!!
> 
> where did you get them..????


Thanks, they are all NOS vintage Eulits, some thick weave 'Panama' and a few of the thinner 'Kristall' range. I was lucky to initially pick some up from random eBay sellers, but as stock has dried up I have resorted to timesofplenty in the US which reliably has stock but at a hefty price. I've come to the conclusion that it is worth paying the extra for the quality as I expect them to last far longer than the cheaper modern versions. I have a few more, they suit vintage watches particularly well. I do seem to have a bit of a perlon addiction.


----------



## Jay McQueen

mattbeme said:


> -- Yes, it is good to have sandblasted or brushed case to help hide scratches.
> 
> Let us see the watch when it arrives.
> 
> Norge for alltid !


Tusen takk!


----------



## mariomart

Slightly Franken, yet slightly pretty 

1st generation hands, 2nd generation case, 2209 heart and a Botox face-lifted face ;-)


----------



## laff79

Cheap endmill bracelet. Love it


----------



## Jay McQueen

Got my watches now and so far I am very pleased!

Hope somebody can answer some questions from a newbie in russian watches:

- The bezel is not supposed to click?

- On my two watches the bezel have different resistance when I turn it, one goes easy, one is hard, is this common?

- Which model in the range is the one most true to the original from the 60's in design? (I want more Vostok's hehe)

Here they are:


----------



## Stereotype

Hi Jay, welcome. 

Bezels turn both ways and do not click. They are held in place by a octagonal wire inside the bezel which sits over a lip on the case/crystal. Depending on how the wire is bent, depends on the resistance so yes they can differ. 

The Vostok 090 on the top of your Vostok box's in your picture looks more like the original 1967 model. 

I am sure with the case options and various faces, you will purchase more. It's very difficult not to once you start!


----------



## Jay McQueen

Stereotype said:


> Hi Jay, welcome.
> 
> Bezels turn both ways and do not click. They are held in place by a octagonal wire inside the bezel which sits over a lip on the case/crystal. Depending on how the wire is bent, depends on the resistance so yes they can differ.
> 
> The Vostok 090 on the top of your Vostok box's in your picture looks more like the original 1967 model.
> 
> I am sure with the case options and various faces, you will purchase more. It's very difficult not to once you start!


Great, now I learned more, thank you!


----------



## gsaronni

Mi wife wanted a white radio room and I only could find in 100 case. Like it is too big for her I swapped the cases with 420 Sailorboat I own. It is my first 100 case I am quite impressed with it, very, very confortable

Some photos:


----------



## laff79




----------



## Dreamatorium

Got some canvas straps for my 120 case, a change from the grey nato its usually on. The blue one sort of looks like denim which I think is pretty cool.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Those canvas straps are super-cool where did you get them?


----------



## Dreamatorium

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Those canvas straps are super-cool where did you get them?


Thanks. I got mine here on ebay: 18mm Canvas Watch Strap Sports Army Blue Jeans Denim Pattern Professional Zulu | eBay


----------



## AAddict

My first Russian watch arrived this week, adjusted the 'made from cheese' bracelet and swapped the bezel.


----------



## Ham2

Poljot


----------



## drbobguy

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen

Testing it on black nato


----------



## Ravenuse




----------



## Beau_777

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## amphibic




----------



## gsaronni

Just received from Uzbekistan in only 12 days. The crown is not original and it doesnt screw very well, it stopped a couple of times and I am trying to check before claiming. In theory it was serviced and keeping correct time

Do you know what crown can I use? Or someone has a spare?


----------



## mattbeme

gsaronni said:


> The crown is not original and it doesnt screw very well
> Do you know what crown can I use? Or someone has a spare?


- you may find a crown from:

asap31 (ebay)

favinov (ebay)

-- I do not think the crowns of the new Amphibia will fit correctly. Ensure the seller has the correct crown.


----------



## mattbeme

.
gsaronni:

see this stem here: Watches Parts NEW Crown FOR Case 42 71 47 96 Amphibia Vostok Small Stem Z76 | eBay

It is for #470 case which I believe is the same as yours.


----------



## gsaronni

mattbeme said:


> .
> gsaronni:
> 
> see this stem here: Watches Parts NEW Crown FOR Case 42 71 47 96 Amphibia Vostok Small Stem Z76 | eBay
> 
> It is for #470 case which I believe is the same as yours.


Thanks. I see it is the same 420 stem and crown. I will get one


----------



## PhuzzPhace

Just got my first Amphibia and am shopping for my second right now. Just posted a photo of my Amphibia in its own thread - not sure if my photo is showing up there or not.


----------



## Uros TSI

Gsaronni, if you have 2414 movement in it you can fit 420 crown and stem, find it on eBay or Meranom. I did the same few days ago with same watch.









P8 Lite TT


----------



## gsaronni

Uros TSI said:


> Gsaronni, if you have 2414 movement in it you can fit 420 crown and stem, find it on eBay or Meranom. I did the same few days ago with same watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P8 Lite TT


Thanks, I have a used crown coming to my house for free. Someone had one in his house and is sending it to me. When I have it completed I will do some better photos to show it here.

BTW yours needs a correct bezel


----------



## HOZAYEM

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 7750762


I've looked for this handset for modding to no avail. Does anybody know where I can purchase this handset?


----------



## HOZAYEM




----------



## mattbeme

HOZAYEM said:


> I've looked for this handset for modding to no avail. Does anybody know where I can purchase this handset?


-- That is the Amphibia SE handset. They are not sold separately

-- there are two WUS members here who may be soon producing and selling such handsets


----------



## PhuzzPhace

Okay, I wanna play in this thread, too! Some may have seen this photo of my first Amphibia in my thread saying "Hello!" to all of you after joining the Watchuseek forum. Yesterday, I pulled the trigger on a second Amphibia - different face and case from my first - and just got the word it has shipped. This forum really helped with my decision for the second Amphibia, so thank you! Also have a Shark Mesh band and a NATO strap on the way. It has started...


----------



## mattbeme

PhuzzPhace said:


> ......Yesterday, I pulled the trigger on a second Amphibia..........It has started.....


----------



## HOZAYEM

PhuzzPhace said:


> Okay, I wanna play in this thread, too! Some may have seen this photo of my first Amphibia in my thread saying "Hello!" to all of you after joining the Watchuseek forum. Yesterday, I pulled the trigger on a second Amphibia - different face and case from my first - and just got the word it has shipped. This forum really helped with my decision for the second Amphibia, so thank you! Also have a Shark Mesh band and a NATO strap on the way. It has started...
> 
> View attachment 7789338


...And it will never end!!!


----------



## PhuzzPhace

Just put a Shark Mesh band on my Amphibia in the last hour. It is only an inexpensive Chinese made shark mesh band, but already I'm enjoying wearing my Amphibia without that noisy Vostok band. Poor Jacob Marley probably has to wear a Vostok band for eternity.


----------



## mattbeme

PhuzzPhace said:


> Just put a Shark Mesh band on my Amphibia in the last hour. It is only an inexpensive Chinese made shark mesh band, but already I'm enjoying wearing my Amphibia without that noisy Vostok band. Poor Jacob Marley probably has to wear a Vostok band for eternity.


-- I actually like this one. The 060 case is not my favourite. It just seems odd. But this one I like. It must be the hairy arm.

?? Who's Jacob Marley ?? It must an East Coast thing.....


----------



## PhuzzPhace

mattbeme said:


> -- I actually like this one. The 060 case is not my favourite. It just seems odd. But this one I like. It must be the hairy arm.


Thanks! I was first attracted to the 060 case - but being a novice, thought I had made a mistake in my choice due to not seeing many modded - or wondering how a new band would look. Now that I have the mesh band on the 060 I love it. Glad it was my choice now - no more doubt.



mattbeme said:


> ?? Who's Jacob Marley ?? It must an East Coast thing.....


Don't know who Jacob Marley is? The Dickens you say!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob_Marley


----------



## mattbeme

PhuzzPhace said:


> Thanks! I was first attracted to the 060 case - but being a novice, thought I had made a mistake in my choice due to not seeing many modded - or wondering how a new band would look. Now that I have the mesh band on the 060 I love it. Glad it was my choice now - no more doubt.
> 
> - The more I look at that watch, the more interested I am. Perhaps if I bought one and wore it for several week, I may grow to like it. This is what happened with the 090 case which I initially thought was the ugliest watch I ever say. I decided to try one. It is now my favourite!
> I guess it wouldn't really cost much to at least try one. I could buy a 060 case separately and build an entire watch. I have a dozen different Amphibia dials and a few extra 2414 movements. If I don't like it, I could sell it....
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Don't know who Jacob Marley is? The Dickens you say!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob_Marley


-- I'm a bit embarrassed. I am a fan of Dickens and have been for many years. The first novel I read was 'A Tale of Two Cities'. I was mesmerized.
I like your use of bits of great literature; keep it up. The 'King's English' is too beautiful to lose.


----------



## mattbeme

.








?? Did you 'brush' the bezel ??

It is not bright and shiny as the bezels are normally.


----------



## PhuzzPhace

You know, I'm glad you brought that up. I didn't brush it. I did think it looked more brushed than all out chromed but I wasn't sure as I didn't have another in my hands to compare it to. My second Amphibia that's on the way has the same style bezel - I can compare the two when that gets in.



mattbeme said:


> .
> View attachment 7796730
> 
> 
> ?? Did you 'brush' the bezel ??
> 
> It is not bright and shiny as the bezels are normally.


----------



## mattbeme

PhuzzPhace said:


> You know, I'm glad you brought that up. I didn't brush it. I did think it looked more brushed than all out chromed but I wasn't sure as I didn't have another in my hands to compare it to. My second Amphibia that's on the way has the same style bezel - I can compare the two when that gets in.


-- I wonder if this is standard on the new 060 ? Either that or they are not bothering to remove the machining artifacts and perhaps also using thinner chrome. ?

Perhaps Vostok is taking notice of our modding here on WUS. Many of us criticize the stock bezels for looking too cheap. Brushing them certainly gives them a nicer, more professional look.


----------



## Coug76

mattbeme said:


> .
> View attachment 7796730
> 
> 
> ?? Did you 'brush' the bezel ??
> 
> It is not bright and shiny as the bezels are normally.


This is my 060 case manufactured last April.









And this is my 060434 manufactured sometime last summer and still in the plastic.










Neither appear brushed to my eye.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## PhuzzPhace

Those bezels do look a whole lot more shiny. To tell you the truth, I didn't notice that my bezel may be brushed until I put the shark mesh on today - and the shark mesh is NOT brushed so it's more shiny than anything else. Now that I'm looking at this photo again with the original braclet - it's looking like it may indeed be brushed!



PhuzzPhace said:


> Okay, I wanna play in this thread, too! Some may have seen this photo of my first Amphibia in my thread saying "Hello!" to all of you after joining the Watchuseek forum. Yesterday, I pulled the trigger on a second Amphibia - different face and case from my first - and just got the word it has shipped. This forum really helped with my decision for the second Amphibia, so thank you! Also have a Shark Mesh band and a NATO strap on the way. It has started...
> 
> View attachment 7789338


----------



## mattbeme

.
Now that I think of it, I have about a dozen standard bezels, all produced within the past year, and none of them are brushed whatsoever.


----------



## PhuzzPhace

mattbeme said:


> .
> Now that I think of it, I have about a dozen standard bezels, all produced within the past year, and none of them are brushed whatsoever.


What do you make of this? You guys know a whole lot more than me about this. Funny thing is, I ordered this watch and the photo on Ebay had a N-E-S-W bezel, not this 20, 30, 40 etc bezel. I took it out of the box and at first went "Oh, no.." but then looked at this bezel again and decided I liked it and kept it.


----------



## mattbeme

PhuzzPhace said:


> What do you make of this? You guys know a whole lot more than me about this. Funny thing is, I ordered this watch and the photo on Ebay had a N-E-S-W bezel, not this 20, 30, 40 etc bezel. I took it out of the box and at first went "Oh, no.." but then looked at this bezel again and decided I liked it and kept it.


- I notice that the 060 is nearly always sold with the Compass bezel. It is strange that yours was not.

From whom did you purchase it ?


----------



## PhuzzPhace

mattbeme said:


> - I notice that the 060 is nearly always sold with the Compass bezel. It is strange that yours was not.
> 
> From whom did you purchase it ?


Seller's name was "pit21ru".


----------



## mattbeme

PhuzzPhace said:


> Seller's name was "pit21ru".


ebay?

- It's possible that the seller changed the bezel himself.

I like both the Compass and that classic Numbers bezel. They both suit the Scuba dude.


----------



## mrwomble

I didn't think it was possible to brush these bezels since they are chromed brass?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

mrwomble said:


> I didn't think it was possible to brush these bezels since they are chromed brass?


-- Yes, it is possible. You must use light pressure on the sandpaper.


----------



## cuthbert

HOZAYEM said:


> I've looked for this handset for modding to no avail. Does anybody know where I can purchase this handset?


This was the old SE that went out of stock on February (this was the last one available), now Meranom has some of the new 2016 SE but they don't the characteristic hour hand anymore.

There is a thread regarding some people ordering new sets of hands somewhat similar.


----------



## PhuzzPhace

Yes, Ebay. And I also like both. As I said last night, when I ordered this 060 Scuba Dude, the photo showed the Compass bezel. Even though what I received was wrong - and could have been a big ordeal for somebody else, I was happy with this unexpected bezel and left him positive feedback (though, I did say Item not as pictured)



mattbeme said:


> ebay?
> 
> - It's possible that the seller changed the bezel himself.
> 
> I like both the Compass and that classic Numbers bezel. They both suit the Scuba dude.


----------



## JonS1967

My favorite Amphibia.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

mattbeme said:


> -- Yes, it is possible. You must use light pressure on the sandpaper.


Thanks Matt! I've always found the standard bezel way too shiny, will give that a go.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

mrwomble said:


> Thanks Matt! I've always found the standard bezel way too shiny, will give that a go.


-- You must be careful: the chrome of the outside and inside edges of the top face will be scuffed more quickly than the central portion. You must try to focus on that central portion.

- you can place the sandpaper onto a flat surface and rub the bezel against it but you must never allow the bezel to rub at an angle because this will scuff the edge too much.

- a buffing wheel with metal polishing compound is easy to use and creates a more even pattern.

- you may have better control if you simply use a very small piece of sandpaper and scuff it by hand. First secure the bezel in a small vise or something to hold it steady. This will make it easier to do.

- you must make all the scuff marks / patterns parallel. So, if you want circular scratch / scuff lines, you must follow the circular shape of the bezel.
If you want a 'Sunburst' pattern, you must move the sandpaper from the inside edge to the outside edge, but only scuff sections of about 5 mm at a time. All marks / lines must appear to radiate from the same center point.

- if you do not want scuff lines or 'brush' lines and you only want a more dull appearance, you can use very fine sandpaper or metal polish or any paste or cream which contains very fine grit. An electric toothbrush is a good tool for this method. It is also a good tool for cleaning watch cases, crystals and straps.

--- _see the 'Guide to Buying / Modifying / Repairing Vostok Amphibia' : I have added a section about Brushed / Matte finishing
_
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-buying-modifying-repairing-vostok-amphibia-3042242.html

Matt


----------



## fliegerchrono

At last a Isofrane-like strap that fits my wrist!


----------



## cuthbert

New strap for my 090.


----------



## PhuzzPhace

You know, may first Amphibia may have spoiled me having a brushed bezel. If it turns out my second Amphibia (which is still on its way to me) has an all out shiny chrome bezel, I may have to do something to it. Thanks for these tips, Matt!



mattbeme said:


> -- You must be careful: the chrome of the outside and inside edges of the top face will be scuffed more quickly than the central portion. You must try to focus on that central portion.
> 
> - you can place the sandpaper onto a flat surface and rub the bezel against it but you must never allow the bezel to rub at an angle because this will scuff the edge too much.
> 
> - a buffing wheel with metal polishing compound is easy to use and creates a more even pattern.
> 
> - you may have better control if you simply use a very small piece of sandpaper and scuff it by hand. First secure the bezel in a small vise or something to hold it steady. This will make it easier to do.
> 
> - you must make all the scuff marks / patterns parallel. So, if you want circular scratch / scuff lines, you must follow the circular shape of the bezel.
> If you want a 'Sunburst' pattern, you must move the sandpaper from the inside edge to the outside edge, but only scuff sections of about 5 mm at a time. All marks / lines must appear to radiate from the same center point.
> 
> - if you do not want scuff lines or 'brush' lines and you only want a more dull appearance, you can use very fine sandpaper or metal polish or any paste or cream which contains very fine grit. An electric toothbrush is a good tool for this method. It is also a good tool for cleaning watch cases, crystals and straps.
> 
> --- _see the 'Guide to Buying / Modifying / Repairing Vostok Amphibia' : I have added a section about Brushed / Matte finishing
> _
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-buying-modifying-repairing-vostok-amphibia-3042242.html
> 
> Matt


----------



## galliano

screenshot windows


----------



## Grandsire




----------



## mattbeme

That is a ceramic bezel insert!

It's a shame we don't see more of these here.

1 Where did you buy it?

2 How do you like it?

3 How scratch resistant is it?


----------



## PhuzzPhace

That is one snazzy bezel!



mattbeme said:


> View attachment 7817106
> 
> 
> That is a ceramic bezel insert!
> 
> It's a shame we don't see more of these here.
> 
> 1 Where did you buy it?
> 
> 2 How do you like it?
> 
> 3 How scratch resistant is it?


----------



## justadad

Here are a few that I fell in love with (or maybe it was just a summer fling)!! They aren't mine. I was test driving them for a few weeks from a friend's collection. I really did dig them but don't know why I haven't pulled that proverbial trigger yet!! Anyway........








For sure when I get one it'll be a no-date! I like a date on my watch but I just don't need that sort of negativity in my life!!!


----------



## Jay McQueen

Hey guys..hope you dont mind I ask in this thread: I just ordered my third 090 and I plan to get a couple 710's , but still I am a rookie.
I buy them from different russian sellers on ebay with good feedback and they are new with box and tags.
Is there a chance to get a fake one? the ones I got look legit and I don't know if anyone makes them as copies?
Glad for any input regarding this matter.


----------



## Grandsire

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 7817106
> 
> 
> That is a ceramic bezel insert!
> 
> It's a shame we don't see more of these here.
> 
> 1 Where did you buy it?
> 
> 2 How do you like it?
> 
> 3 How scratch resistant is it?


Cheers

1) DWL watches - this one is the stealth model
2) it's friggin' awesome - changes its look under different lighting
3) I don't know, I haven't gone at it with a knife yet.

The black date wheel is also cool


----------



## mattbeme

Grandsire said:


> Cheers
> 
> 1) DWL watches - this one is the stealth model
> 2) it's friggin' awesome - changes its look under different lighting
> 3) I don't know, I haven't gone at it with a knife yet.
> 
> The black date wheel is also cool


I just may try one. They look fantastic. I didn't know they change their look under different lighting. I think that's a great thing.

?? _ Did you replace the date wheel to add the black one _??

Black date wheels are a nice addition. Unfortunately only Meranom currently sells them and you must request one. He (Dmitry) does not list them under "Spare Parts". Perhaps if enough of us request them, he will begin to sell them on a regular basis.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## DavidUK

Grandsire said:


> Cheers
> 
> 1) DWL watches - this one is the stealth model
> 2) it's friggin' awesome - changes its look under different lighting
> 3) I don't know, I haven't gone at it with a knife yet.
> 
> The black date wheel is also cool


Who are DWL watches? Thanks


----------



## Di3gors

My new amphibian  710








Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

Jay McQueen said:


> Hey guys..hope you dont mind I ask in this thread: I just ordered my third 090 and I plan to get a couple 710's , but still I am a rookie.
> I buy them from different russian sellers on ebay with good feedback and they are new with box and tags.
> Is there a chance to get a fake one? the ones I got look legit and I don't know if anyone makes them as copies?
> Glad for any input regarding this matter.


Hi Jay, there are no fakes being produced that we are aware of. These are not expensive watches, so there would be poor profit in producing fakes.

The recommended sellers that we, here on WUS, buy Amphibias from, have good reputations.

The only problem is with vintage units. A seller may state that the watch is completely original yet the dial may be a reproduction (although the reproductions are usually very well made).

So, no worries. Continue to purchase Amphibias or Komandirskies from the sellers this forum recommends


----------



## Jay McQueen

mattbeme said:


> Hi Jay, there are no fakes being produced that we are aware of. These are not expensive watches, so there would be poor profit in producing fakes.
> 
> The recommended sellers that we, here on WUS, buy Amphibias from, have good reputations.
> 
> The only problem is with vintage units. A seller may state that the watch is completely original yet the dial may be a reproduction (although the reproductions are usually very well made).
> 
> So, no worries. Continue to purchase Amphibias or Komandirskies from the sellers this forum recommends


That is good to hear thanks, sometimes the models I want is not in stock at the recommended sellers,

but then I have ordered from sellers with long experience, many sales and feedback over 99%.


----------



## Grandsire

mattbeme said:


> I just may try one. They look fantastic. I didn't know they change their look under different lighting. I think that's a great thing.
> 
> ?? _ Did you replace the date wheel to add the black one _??
> 
> Black date wheels are a nice addition. Unfortunately only Meranom currently sells them and you must request one. He (Dmitry) does not list them under "Spare Parts". Perhaps if enough of us request them, he will begin to sell them on a regular basis.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


Yes I had to ask him really nicely and be very very patient. They are obviously hard for themto source.

DLW are a new ceramic bezel supplier. Excellent customer service. I had a complication it was delt with with no fuss.

Bezel Inserts - dlwwatches


----------



## HOZAYEM

mattbeme said:


> -- That is the Amphibia SE handset. They are not sold separately
> 
> -- there are two WUS members here who may be soon producing and selling such handsets





cuthbert said:


> This was the old SE that went out of stock on February (this was the last one available), now Meranom has some of the new 2016 SE but they don't the characteristic hour hand anymore.
> 
> There is a thread regarding some people ordering new sets of hands somewhat similar.


Thank you for the info gents.


----------



## grossman81

1. Not all original, but still cool:




























2.IMO the best model in 120 case, with custom caseback from One Second Closer/dr. Seikostain


----------



## PhuzzPhace

I almost ordered that dial and case - it was second on my list for my second Amphibia. It will be mine in the near future...



ajlip said:


> 2.IMO the best model in 120 case, with custom caseback from One Second Closer/dr. Seikostain


----------



## laff79

Not sure if I like it. Might have to sell.


----------



## mattbeme

laff79 said:


> Not sure if I like it. Might have to sell.











I really like that dial, case and strap but perhaps the bezel insert 'competes' with the dial. I think the problem is that the numbers on the bezel insert are inside a silver box. A black bezel insert with silver or white numbers and narrower stick indices would perhaps be a better match.















These are available from Dagaz watch.

Matt


----------



## laff79

I actually have that second insert but I use it on my Scuba dude


----------



## laff79

Decided to switch them up since the bezels are interchangeable


----------



## mattbeme

laff79 said:


> Decided to switch them up since the bezels are interchangeable











Yeah, that's the one. That insert is one of my favourites and works well with nearly every dial.

No offense, but that other insert seems to clash with those dials.


----------



## laff79

It's one of my faves as well. 

Have to disagree on the dodger insert though; I think it matches up well with scuba dude.


----------



## DC guy

mattbeme said:


> Hi Jay, there are no fakes being produced that we are aware of. These are not expensive watches, so there would be poor profit in producing fakes.
> 
> The recommended sellers that we, here on WUS, buy Amphibias from, have good reputations.
> 
> The only problem is with vintage units. A seller may state that the watch is completely original yet the dial may be a reproduction (although the reproductions are usually very well made).
> 
> So, no worries. Continue to purchase Amphibias or Komandirskies from the sellers this forum recommends


In addition to the redials (and frankens), you should avoid the "fantasy dials" designed for sale to Western tourists -- not fakes, per se, but supposed reproductions of Soviet dials that never existed. I believe the KGB dial is an example.


----------



## Jay McQueen

DC guy said:


> In addition to the redials (and frankens), you should avoid the "fantasy dials" designed for sale to Western tourists -- not fakes, per se, but supposed reproductions of Soviet dials that never existed. I believe the KGB dial is an example.


Good point, thanks!


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Monday afternoon or evening to some of you good folks.

Got another case of Monday blues, but not that kind. A good one for me. 
Today I've been sporting my new affordable diver. 
I'll call this one my.....

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*

I think you'll see why. I did a couple of simple modifications. I replaced the bezel myself and put a Zulu strap on and.....
Voila!


















Some will ask about the lume so here it is. 
Fades rather fast compared to my Seiko Monster or even the SKX but it's there and I like it enough.









Comfortable with a Zulu. 









Yeah, I think this will work. I really like how this turned out!









Enjoy the rest of the evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

.


----------



## fenderjapan

Don't have it yet but just ordered this one. My first russian watch.


----------



## mattbeme

.
For your first Russian, that's a good one. My favourite case and one of my favourite dials. Welcome to the fun of Russian watches.


----------



## Davide

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> *Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude Vostok Amphibia 710059*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_


Oh my god!!!!!!

That's awsome.


----------



## BevoWatch

Davide said:


> Oh my god!!!!!!
> 
> That's awsome.


Thanks Davide. It was an easy project that came out rather well. I think it's awesome as well. I can totally see as to how fellows here are having so much fun. Honestly I was skeptical at first to try a Vostok brand and now I'm so glad I did. I like them all so far!


----------



## tokareva

This is my only 420 case, don't wear it much because it looks a little small to me.However when I took this picture it looks huge! What size is it really, has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## goody2141

Looks great



tokareva said:


> This is my only 420 case, don't wear it much because it looks a little small to me.However when I took this picture it looks huge! What size is it really, has this happened to anybody else?


The closer you take the picture, the larger it will look on your wrist. See link below
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrist-shots-can-misleading-1039113.html


----------



## tokareva

goody2141 said:


> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my only 420 case, don't wear it much because it looks a little small to me.However when I took this picture it looks huge! What size is it really, has this happened to anybody else?
> 
> 
> 
> The closer you take the picture, the larger it will look on your wrist. See link below
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrist-shots-can-misleading-1039113.html
Click to expand...

OK Thank you, very interesting. I made a long distance one at Mc Donalds and it looks closer to actual appearance.It still seems a little small to me wearing it however.Thanks for the info!


----------



## hantms

Blurple at the office.


----------



## KJRye

As much as I am still considering a different bezel insert, this silver sunburst dial has got to be one of my favourite vostok dials.


----------



## dan_bsht

KJRye said:


> As much as I am still considering a different bezel insert, this silver sunburst dial has got to be one of my favourite vostok dials.
> 
> View attachment 7933818


It is gorgeous! And love the bezel insert by the way 😊

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Thursday morning to all you good folks.

You'd think that by the end of April that all the snow would be gone.
Well, mother nature had other plans. Luckily I'm still in my honeymoon phase with my 
very affordable Russian diver. This dude should have no problem dealing with all that snow.

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*













































Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## mrwomble

Bevowatch, your photography is just ridiculously good! I think I need to try a blue bezel like that on my scuba dude.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

mrwomble said:


> Bevowatch, your photography is just ridiculously good! I think I need to try a blue bezel like that on my scuba dude.
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


That's too kind of you to say. I'm glad you like them, just doing my part sir. Cheers


----------



## PhuzzPhace

Following up on whether my bezel on my 060 case was brushed or not. Comparing the bezel to my brand new Amphibia on a 710 case I got in the mail today - same bezel, but this new Amphibia's bezel is definitely more shiny - totally all chrome. So, looks like I received a brushed bezel on my first one without even asking for one!











mattbeme said:


> .
> View attachment 7796730
> 
> 
> ?? Did you 'brush' the bezel ??
> 
> It is not bright and shiny as the bezels are normally.


----------



## mroatman

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Thursday morning to all you good folks.
> 
> You'd think that by the end of April that all the snow would be gone.
> Well, mother nature had other plans. Luckily I'm still in my honeymoon phase with my
> very affordable Russian diver. This dude should have no problem dealing with all that snow.
> 
> ​_


Where do you live, Bevo? We had a surprise flurry here in Colorado as well...


----------



## mattbeme

This is beautiful !

That dial is often difficult to use since it can be easily over-powered or 'washed out' by the strap, bezel or clothing.
You have chosen wisely. I see that the correct shirt colour makes a big difference.
I think I will purchase one of those dials.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Looking for the same bezel and insert. Did you buy seperate? I'm surprised AM-Watches does not sell an all red bezel for Vostok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye

The bezel is a Boris bezel off eBay (can't remember the exact username). Don't remember who the insert was from, but it's just designed to replace a stock SKX007 insert, nothing special.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Thanks, I have purchased a few bezels from Boris. I will do the same and a Seiko insert. May go with a brown distressed Colareb leather stap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> I will do the same and a Seiko insert. May go with a brown distressed Colareb leather stap.


Great idea. Distressed brown leather would look wonderful.


----------



## Rocat

My first Vostok was a 710. This Amphibian delivered today (090 case) was my first time ordering from Meranom; 15 days from Mother Russia to my door, I'm not complaining.

I was surprised however........






......when I opened up the package and there staring back at me was a matte stainless steel case. :roll::-d

I ordered the matte case instead of polished stainless steel. But that's alright, it saves me from having to get it modded to a matte case.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

So I recieved a new 090 Vostok but when I pull the crown out go the first position to wind it, you can tell the gears are not engaged but misaligned. It feels like it is not connected to the mechanism. I figured the cosy to open it up would surpass the cost of the watch, so I ordered another ad a replacement. Sny suggestions what I should do? Write it off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> So I recieved a new 090 Vostok but when I pull the crown out go the first position to wind it, you can tell the gears are not engaged but misaligned. It feels like it is not connected to the mechanism. I figured the cosy to open it up would surpass the cost of the watch, so I ordered another ad a replacement. Sny suggestions what I should do? Write it off?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you are describing the signature wobbly crown feature? You need to maintain a slight steady outward pressure on the crown to wind. Ratcheting action when winding can be helpful to keep crown from slipping on stem.


----------



## mattbeme

Rocat said:


> I ordered the matte case instead of polished stainless steel. But that's alright, it saves me from having to get it modded to a matte case.


Leave it to the lazy guys to find the time saving short-cuts........;-)


----------



## Rocat

mattbeme said:


> Leave it to the lazy guys to find the time saving short-cuts........;-)


You are welcome Sir. :-d Glad I could help.|>


----------



## BevoWatch

_So the point of the thread is to show your Amphibia. 
Well, my Scuba Dude wanted to fish today. Can't blame the guy, he is a water dude after all.
So in action......

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*
Don't worry about the late start. Hey, it's the weekend so give the Dude a break.;-)









Overcast and a little chill still in the air we forged forward.
Typical creek bugs seen around....


















It wasn't long and the Dude got into the action....


















....and the Scuba Dude gets it done.


















Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## AAddict




----------



## Myman




----------



## Rocat

Bevo,

Is that a stock bezel or aftermarket on your watch?


----------



## Ita

May Day...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Teaser: I have a radio room arriving on Monday!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

AAddict said:


>


?? Where did you buy this strap ?? I have never seen one like that.


----------



## taike

mattbeme said:


> ?? Where did you buy this strap ?? I have never seen one like that.


Looks like timefactors deluxe 
http://www.timefactors.com/natostraps.htm


----------



## mattbeme

taike said:


> Looks like timefactors deluxe
> Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net


Yes, that's it! Merci a vous!


----------



## AAddict

mattbeme said:


> Yes, that's it! Merci a vous!


talke is correct, it arrived yesterday and it's stunning. I'll be getting more in other colours now I know how nice they are.


----------



## mattbeme

Rocat said:


> Bevo,
> 
> Is that a stock bezel or aftermarket on your watch?


aftermarket: http://stores.ebay.ca/am-diver-com-...966385019&_sid=31382269&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## mattbeme

Ita said:


>


That dial is the coveted older model with the silver frame around the date window.
I like your vintage style bezel and loose weave strap. Great combination.


----------



## jetcash

Big time bummer today. I got the $80 credit from Amazon and ordered the black radio room. Primed it. It shows up today and they packed me the silver dial one.








Small upside is that I think this watch is too big lug to lug for my wrist. Maybe I can find one with a 420 case.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

That's what I get, not ordering from Meranom.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Monday afternoon or evening to some of you good folks.
> 
> Got another case of Monday blues, but not that kind. A good one for me.
> Today I've been sporting my new affordable diver.
> I'll call this one my.....
> 
> *Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*
> 
> I think you'll see why. I did a couple of simple modifications. I replaced the bezel myself and put a Zulu strap on and.....
> Voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some will ask about the lume so here it is.
> Fades rather fast compared to my Seiko Monster or even the SKX but it's there and I like it enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comfortable with a Zulu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think this will work. I really like how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the evening folks.
> b-)​_


Very nice 

What's the model and case type? Had my eye on a scuba dude for quite a while but can never decide because there are so many variations and mods. I do particularly like this with the custom bezel 

Thanks


----------



## Ita

siblingchris said:


> Very nice
> 
> What's the model and case type? Had my eye on a scuba dude for quite a while but can never decide because there are so many variations and mods. I do particularly like this with the custom bezel
> 
> Thanks


It's the Ministry case. 710

Ita


----------



## Jackalo626

goody2141 said:


> Looks great
> 
> The closer you take the picture, the larger it will look on your wrist. See link below
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrist-shots-can-misleading-1039113.html


I am newer here but not to watches and I just explained in a wruw thread the pic made it look bigger, thanks for explanation. You don't know what you don't know.


----------



## tokareva

090 , have a Boris bezel coming for it.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Affordable diver watch selection Sunday.....









How they stack up ;-).....









This one has been my "go to" watch of all time, but not today.









Maybe this one, it's certainly sporty......mmmm nah.









So here is the winner then....









So take your victory walk for today....









oh, oh.....









A mistake has been made. Sorry Citizen.

If y'all have been paying attention, I'm still on my honeymoon phase with this Vostok.

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude *to finish the week....









....through this evening.









Zeus is thinking whatever dude, weirdo.









Maybe the last post for today, but hey it's the weekend. 
b-)​_


----------



## tokareva

Bevo I predict a run on blue scuba dudes, blue bezels and straps.Surely I'm not the only one planning on replicating that thing.


----------



## Ita

mattbeme said:


> That dial is the coveted older model with the silver frame around the date window.
> I like your vintage style bezel and loose weave strap. Great combination.


Thanks mate... Watch is about 3 years old from Zenitar, bezel from Meranom and perlon strap from Watch Bandit. I'm very happy with the look and performance!

Ita


----------



## mattbeme

Ita said:


> ... Watch is about 3 years old from Zenitar, bezel from Meranom and perlon strap from Watch Bandit.
> Ita


 |> FINALLY!! Someone who lists where they bought their parts |>

Some of you folks always list the sources and we thank you.

But... many folks who post photos do not tell us.

Much time and thread space is wasted trying to determine where to buy the parts in the photos.

_"I'm very happy with the look and performance!"
_
|> Thank you for the info.!

We all need to get in the habit of giving a quick review or opinion of the watch, bezel, strap, seller etc. etc.

I am guilty also of not providing this info.....:rodekaart


----------



## BevoWatch

tokareva said:


> Bevo I predict a run on blue scuba dudes, blue bezels and straps.Surely I'm not the only one planning on replicating that thing.


Yup. Can't blame anyone for doing so. It turned out pretty awesome. It's the good stuff. :-!


----------



## AncientSerpent

From iPhone 6+


----------



## Jay McQueen

Box fresh Scubadiver, to eager to set the date LOL
By the way...Is the stock bracelet without "b" logo on the lock? just wonder as the 090 has it...


----------



## Elbakalao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Very nice. Same blue scuba dude here with am-diver bezel but with thick mesh strap from StrapCo. J. Anthony would be proud of your Seiko Monster. Check him out on U-Tube if you haven't. You can learn a lot on his channel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## Uros TSI

Jay McQueen said:


> Box fresh Scubadiver, to eager to set the date LOL
> By the way...Is the stock bracelet without "b" logo on the lock? just wonder as the 090 has it...
> 
> View attachment 8010850


Some have B some do not. I think they install what they have in stock at given moment. Same with rotors.

P8 Lite TT


----------



## Jay McQueen

Uros TSI said:


> Some have B some do not. I think they install what they have in stock at given moment. Same with rotors.
> 
> P8 Lite TT


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Ptolomeo74

AAddict said:


> View attachment 7968498
> View attachment 7968506
> View attachment 7968522
> View attachment 7968530


Nice! Where can I find this nato?


----------



## ultra7k

My black scuba dude on a black/gray nylon strap (promptly removed that rubber one it came with) before I put on the new bezel.


----------



## BevoWatch

_How is Friday treating everyone?

Got another jump start to the weekend with my Russian dude.
You know, the Scuba Dude.

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*









We busted out of work and headed on to the creek.









Yeah, now we're talkin. This is more like it.


















Not even an overcast dreary kinda day is going to dampen our Friday.









We just needed to add some colorful rainbow to our day.....









Mission accomplished.









Wishing everyone a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## AncientSerpent

Rocat said:


> My first Vostok was a 710. This Amphibian delivered today (090 case) was my first time ordering from Meranom; 15 days from Mother Russia to my door, I'm not complaining.
> 
> I was surprised however........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......when I opened up the package and there staring back at me was a matte stainless steel case. :roll::-d
> 
> I ordered the matte case instead of polished stainless steel. But that's alright, it saves me from having to get it modded to a matte case.
> 
> View attachment 7961074


Here's mine, on stock bracelet


----------



## mrwomble

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen

BevoWatch said:


> _How is Friday treating everyone?
> 
> Got another jump start to the weekend with my Russian dude.
> You know, the Scuba Dude.
> 
> *Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We busted out of work and headed on to the creek.
> 
> Yeah, now we're talkin. This is more like it.
> 
> Not even an overcast dreary kinda day is going to dampen our Friday.
> 
> We just needed to add some colorful rainbow to our day.....
> 
> Mission accomplished.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great weekend.
> b-)​_


That looks great! Where can I get a nice blue bezel like that?


----------



## wtma

mrwomble said:


> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


LMAO...this gave me a good laugh =))
Waiting for my Amphibia on bracelet, kinda hope it won't be that suck as I read.


----------



## AntonisCh

Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## Jay McQueen

Jay McQueen said:


> Box fresh Scubadiver, to eager to set the date LOL
> By the way...Is the stock bracelet without "b" logo on the lock? just wonder as the 090 has it...
> 
> View attachment 8010850


Hope you guys don't mind more questions...I know the standard bracelet is crap, but even if I will replace it I'm kinda anal about original things.
The bracelet on my 710 look different than the standard one on most pictures and as mentioned no logo, van the bracelet type variate
or have the seller put something else on it? Where can I get a nice blue bezel for it? Thanks


----------



## JRMTactical

1980's era Amphibian Antimagnetic copy of the Omega Diver 200M "Banana Dial" circa 1970. My absolute favorite Amphibian!


----------



## Jay McQueen




----------



## wtma

Jay McQueen said:


> Hope you guys don't mind more questions...I know the standard bracelet is crap, but even if I will replace it I'm kinda anal about original things.
> The bracelet on my 710 look different than the standard one on most pictures and as mentioned no logo, van the bracelet type variate
> or have the seller put something else on it? Where can I get a nice blue bezel for it? Thanks


I believe the blue bezel came from AM-Watches, they are available on ebay just do a search for "Vostok bezel".


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

I think it is odd that AM-Watches does not offer an all red bezel. I have been following the search for a while now but nothing. I am sure I am not the only one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> I think it is odd that AM-Watches does not offer an all red bezel.


I don't think all red is very popular. Most people prefer red with blue or black. Unfortunately, only AM-Watch bezel inserts will fit their bezels. If you want all red you will have to get another brand of bezel and insert.


----------



## BevoWatch

Jay McQueen said:


> That looks great! Where can I get a nice blue bezel like that?


Thanks. AM-Diver for the bezel.


----------



## Dront

"Baltic Monster" on walk. BIg PChZ Amphibian.


----------



## Crater

My 090 now with brass bezel mod, I will make a thread on how I got this, might be usefull for someone


----------



## dan_bsht

Guys I have one question for the modders here. What are the common dial sizes? I think it is in the 28.5 mm range.
But I found on the bay few dials with 29.4 mm diameter. Will those bigger dials work with any case or only a certain model?
Thanks


Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Dimitrie




----------



## Jay McQueen

Ordered for my 090, but testing on the 710 first...


----------



## siblingchris

Please ignore. Dumb question from me removed!


----------



## mattbeme

the_watchier said:


> Guys I have one question for the modders here. What are the common dial sizes? I think it is in the 28.5 mm range.
> But I found on the bay few dials with 29.4 mm diameter. Will those bigger dials work with any case or only a certain model?


28.5 mm = modern Amphibia / 24xx movement: all modern cases
29.4 mm = vintage Amphibia / 22xx movement: all vintage cases

W_ill the vintage dials fit the modern Amphibia ??_


----------



## fenderjapan

new babe.


----------



## Camguy

SnorkelDude.


----------



## therealdan0

Hi all

Just bought my first Amphibia, a 100 series, which I've noticed doesn't seem to get the love that some of the other case shapes get for some reason.

Anyway I bought it from Chistopol City Watches and I can't complain about the service at all. Came to £50 posted and turned up in about 2 weeks after spending the vast majority of the time in Russian customs.

It's a 100819 (the one with the blue second hand)

First thing to do out of the box was get shot of the bracelet. Two reasons for this.
1) I'm not a fan of them
2) Even if I was the way to remove links on this bracelet seems way too much effort









After that I realised that it was all a bit shiney for me and I set about with a new Bezel courtesy of Arkustime on ebay and a Seiko insert from TheWatchCollecter on ebay. 2 inserts for a tenner is too good a deal to pass up. I can't fault either of these Sellers and would definitely go back to them for future amphibia mods.

Anyway. The result of this endeavour...









Apologies for the interesting rotation of the images, they seem to flip to a landscape orientation when they are uploaded.


----------



## BevoWatch

_What's up my fellow Vostok comrades!

Oh this one will be a lot of fun. Soft rubber strap to boot as well. Oh yeah, this one will work......


















Simply awesome. Dig the clean look.









Definitely will work.









Oh, and the legendary lume.....lol. Ok see, it's there. 









Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## laff79

BevoWatch said:


> _What's up my fellow Vostok comrades!
> 
> Oh this one will be a lot of fun. Soft rubber strap to boot as well. Oh yeah, this one will work......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply awesome. Dig the clean look.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone.
> b-)​_


This is one of the best Vostok mods yet.

Please tell us your parts/vendor list.


----------



## Derek N

^ Yes, please do share. Coin edge bezel for Amphibia, haven't seen that style before. Looks like the same style that I have for my Seiko diver mods.


----------



## Derek N

^ Yes, please do share. Coin edge bezel for Amphibia, haven't seen that style before. Looks like the same style that I have for my Seiko diver mods.


----------



## BevoWatch

laff79 said:


> This is one of the best Vostok mods yet.
> 
> Please tell us your parts/vendor list.


Thanks for the comp and liking the post. Done.


----------



## mattbeme

therealdan0 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just bought my first Amphibia, a 100 series, which I've noticed doesn't seem to get the love that some of the other case shapes get for some reason.


Excellent choice of NATO and bezel !

It is true that the 100 case is not as popular as a few of the others. I'm not sure why but perhaps it is the bezel they are sold with. I think it is one of the most 'un-flattering' bezels Vostok produces.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> Excellent choice of NATO and bezel !
> 
> It is true that the 100 case is not as popular as a few of the others. I'm not sure why but perhaps it is the bezel they are sold with. I think it is one of the most 'un-flattering' bezels Vostok produces.


Isn't the 100 (& 110, 120) one of the newer cases? So it simply isn't one of the classic cases and therefore hasn't had as much time to be loved. But I think a lot of the charm of Vostoks comes from their vintage vibe and the newer cases, IMO, don't hit that note as well. But you are right, I think the bezel has an influence as well.


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> Isn't the 100 (& 110, 120) one of the newer cases? So it simply isn't one of the classic cases and therefore hasn't had as much time to be loved. But I think a lot of the charm of Vostoks comes from their vintage vibe and the newer cases, IMO, don't hit that note as well. But you are right, I think the bezel has an influence as well.


This is a good point.


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> This is a good point.


I feel the 100 wears well it's seems larger than others especially against the 710. The one thing I've found with the 100 is that it really does need a full bezel (Dave Murphy) which is sized a bit larger than the Boris. I'm waiting for a special order from Victor Zenitar which is due in June hopefully. I'll post picture when I get it. With regards to a full bezel, I've attached a picture of my only 100. Bezel from Dave Murphy, Insert from Dagaz, Nato from Crown & Buckle (Posted before).


----------



## mattbeme

Stunning !

If a wide bezel is not installed, the strap may appear too wide. In my opinion, this is one of the reasons the original Vostok bezel does not suit the 100 case
since the bezel is too narrow and it slopes downward from the crystal.

That NATO strap is one of my favourites. A NATO strap with a thin stripe in the middle helps to emphasize coloured hands or a colour on a bezel.


----------



## jabber786

Very nice, love the combination of bezel and stripe on strap.


----------



## wtma

Hey guys, so I just received my first Amphibia today. It's the blue Scuba Dude in ministry case + Boris pepsi bezel. Having handled the Amphibia for the first time, I got to say that I'm really impressed with the watch. In particular, I fell in love with the dial. Color is metallic blue, applied metal markers, the hands are well proportioned. Very beautiful!!

The crown is funny. So this is what people refer to when they say wobbly crown. Took me several minutes to figure out how it works and get used to it. I kinda like it though, I consider it as a unique character of the watch.

A bit disappointed that they removed the metal frame from date window. But hey, it's still a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## siblingchris

Maybe this is a silly question but would a Dagaz seiko insert fit an arkustime bezel? Just trying to work out if this is worthwhile doing compared to just getting bezel and insert complete from am-diver

Thanks


----------



## taike

siblingchris said:


> Maybe this is a silly question but would a Dagaz seiko insert fit an arkustime bezel? Just trying to work out if this is worthwhile doing compared to just getting bezel and insert complete from am-diver
> 
> Thanks


Says right in the description that they use seiko inserts


----------



## siblingchris

Thanks I did miss that down below all the photos in the detailed description, but the thing that slightly confused me was the dimensions mentioned


----------



## BevoWatch

_Picking which one to sport today.....
Side by side comparison









The best kind of dilemma.


















Wishing everyone a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Stereotype

wtma said:


> Hey guys, so I just received my first Amphibia today. It's the blue Scuba Dude in ministry case + Boris pepsi bezel. Having handled the Amphibia for the first time, I got to say that I'm really impressed with the watch. In particular, I fell in love with the dial. Color is metallic blue, applied metal markers, the hands are well proportioned. Very beautiful!!
> 
> The crown is funny. So this is what people refer to when they say wobbly crown. Took me several minutes to figure out how it works and get used to it. I kinda like it though, I consider it as a unique character of the watch.
> 
> A bit disappointed that they removed the metal frame from date window. But hey, it's still a lot of watch for the money.


It is interesting that the date window on the Blue 'Scuba Dude' appears to be missing on recent models. Agreed, it does look nice with it. I wonder why VOSTOK have decided to do away with it? Cost probably. I have noticed some of the version for sale on Ebay still have the silver window frame but might be sellers have not updated their pictures.


----------



## Stereotype

Vostok Amphibia 120. Boris Half Bezel, Seiko SKX Blue Bezel Insert, Blue Premium 18mm Nato from Crown & Buckle. Hope you like it! I do. Believe it or not, this one belongs to Mrs Stereotype!


----------



## Beau_777

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> It is interesting that the date window on the Blue 'Scuba Dude' appears to be missing on recent models. Agreed, it does look nice with it. I wonder why VOSTOK have decided to do away with it? Cost probably. I have noticed some of the version for sale on Ebay still have the silver window frame but might be sellers have not updated their pictures.


Yes, it does look great with the silver frame. There are still a few for sale as a complete, used watch but there are no NOS dials for sale that I am aware of.


----------



## mattbeme

|>

I love those 'Clean' bezels and the 090 case.

This is very unique, very classy.


----------



## mattbeme

BevoWatch said:


> .
> _Picking which one to sport today.....
> 
> Side by side comparison_


_








_

You still have _only 2_ ????

....slacker......


----------



## BevoWatch

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8115922
> 
> [/I]
> 
> You still have _only 2_ ????
> 
> ....slacker......


As far as you know or at least what I've shown so far. ;-)


----------



## mattbeme

BevoWatch said:


> As far as you know or at least what I've shown so far. ;-)


Hmm.......typical Capitalist; extra luxuries hidden away...


----------



## wtma

Stereotype said:


> It is interesting that the date window on the Blue 'Scuba Dude' appears to be missing on recent models. Agreed, it does look nice with it. I wonder why VOSTOK have decided to do away with it? Cost probably. I have noticed some of the version for sale on Ebay still have the silver window frame but might be sellers have not updated their pictures.


The one I bought had that metal frame on its product description, and also had darker blue dial. So I believe it's the seller who is too lazy to update the pictures, and I think this is also the case with most sellers.


----------



## rothko

mattbeme said:


> Yes, it does look great with the silver frame. There are still a few for sale as a complete, used watch but there are no NOS dials for sale that I am aware of.


Hmmm.. so this means my blue scuba dude is now a collectors item and jumped in value? (From $59 to $62?) :think:


----------



## Beau_777

My small, but ever growing collection 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miidel

Finally I can be part of the Vostok family! My first auto watch, I'm s extremely happy with it! 

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## Miidel

Miidel said:


> Finally I can be part of the Vostok family! My first auto watch, I'm s extremely happy with it!
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


I can unfortunately post a pic on it, my post count is not high enough  710 case with blue scubadude dial 

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

Miidel said:


> Finally I can be part of the Vostok family! My first auto watch, I'm s extremely happy with it!
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


Congratulations! I'm happy for you as well and welcome!


----------



## mattbeme

Miidel said:


> Finally I can be part of the Vostok family! My first auto watch, I'm s extremely happy with it!
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


Hälsningar till dig i Sverige

Welcome !!

The Blue Scuba Dude is a rather popular chap, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Jay McQueen

mattbeme said:


> Hälsningar till dig i Sverige
> 
> Welcome !!
> 
> The Blue Scuba Dude is a rather popular chap, n'est-ce pas?


Fint å se flere fra Skandinavia b-)


----------



## Bauta

Er alle fra Skandinavia?


----------



## Stereotype

Din Vostok Scuba Dude vil klare seg bra i kulden ! Se på youtube for bevis!


----------



## siblingchris

wtma said:


> The one I bought had that metal frame on its product description, and also had darker blue dial. So I believe it's the seller who is too lazy to update the pictures, and I think this is also the case with most sellers.


Zenitar's photo on ebay still shows the framed date window on the 059. When I asked the response was that there was no guarantee and the watch could come with or without it. As his listing is for a new watch, that suggests either he's too lazy to check or doesn't have stock until you place an order. On the plus side, if the latter that could mean framed date window is still available on some models.

What I can't get my head round is that a bezel with insert from am-diver would be pretty much the same cost as a new 710 059. I suppose overall cost is low, but still....


----------



## mroatman

Sneak preview. Thread to come.


----------



## mattbeme

mroatman said:


> Sneak preview. Thread to come.


You are fraying my last good nerve. I don't do well with waiting.


----------



## mattbeme

siblingchris said:


> Zenitar's photo on ebay still shows the framed date window on the 059. When I asked the response was that there was no guarantee and the watch could come with or without it. As his listing is for a new watch, that suggests either he's too lazy to check or doesn't have stock until you place an order. On the plus side, if the latter that could mean framed date window is still available on some models.
> 
> What I can't get my head round is that a bezel with insert from am-diver would be pretty much the same cost as a new 710 059. I suppose overall cost is low, but still....


That is strange. I thought the framed window dial was discontinued several years ago. Perhaps Victor (zenitar) knows how popular it is and is using the 'possibility' of receiving one as a marketing scheme.

About the cost of modding: what can be said? I tell myself that if the watch performs well for 5-10 years with only minor maintenance, then the total cost of the watch and modding is economical. If the mod is unique, especially if Seiko dive watch hands are installed, then the watch should sell for a decent price and you can recoup a portion of the cost, if you want to sell it.

Further, I don't mind paying the extra cost for these watches with mods since, in my country, they are rare. I like that feeling of owning a unique item.


----------



## mroatman

mattbeme said:


> You are fraying my last good nerve. I don't do well with waiting.


The wait is over --> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/holy-grail-photo-heavy-3209042.html


----------



## mattbeme

mroatman said:


> The wait is over --> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/holy-grail-photo-heavy-3209042.html


Gents, I must warn you: this Amphibia is the Holy Grail of Holy Grails. I _was_ satisfied with my own Amphibias......until now.


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> Gents, I must warn you: this Amphibia is the Holy Grail of Holy Grails. I _was_ satisfied with my own Amphibias......until now.


Does anyone know what sort of value something like that might command? I recently saw an antique Vostok Amphibia 2209 circa 1970 (with metal strap holders) for £395.00 (GBP). Good condition though. Is that sensible?


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> Does anyone know what sort of value something like that might command? I recently saw an antique Vostok Amphibia 2209 circa 1970 (with metal strap holders) for £395.00 (GBP). Good condition though. Is that sensible?


That seems a bit high unless it is in near mint condition, I would think.


----------



## mroatman

Stereotype said:


> Does anyone know what sort of value something like that might command? I recently saw an antique Vostok Amphibia 2209 circa 1970 (with metal strap holders) for £395.00 (GBP). Good condition though. Is that sensible?


Are you referring to the 200m or the 300m? The difference is huge. You can find a good-condition 200m with swing lugs for around £80 if you are patient. Maybe less. A 300m will command a far higher price.

The best way to get a sense of the market is to search eBay "Sold Listings". I found these two watches which are pretty indicative of the current market, I would think:

1. Excellent condition (sold by our very own Matt) for £429.80
Russian Military VOSTOK Amphibia Divers Watch 30ATM NVCH 30 | eBay

2. Poor condition for £350
Diver 30ATM VOSTOK WOSTOK Amphibian Cal 2209 Soviet Russian Military Watch | eBay

By the way, did anyone see this Tonneau 300m that sold for a mere $50? Holy moly! It may not be all original, but even for a parts watch that's a great price.


----------



## Tom Morrisey

Haven't done a thing to this yet except to grease (thinly) the casebook and crown gaskets with the same silicone grease that I use on my underwater cameras (slightly more viscous than the dielectric grease sold at the hardware store). It is a 120 case style (you cannot see the crown protectors in this image, but they are there).

Tom


----------



## Stereotype

mroatman said:


> Are you referring to the 200m or the 300m? The difference is huge. You can find a good-condition 200m with swing lugs for around £80 if you are patient. Maybe less. A 300m will command a far higher price.
> 
> The best way to get a sense of the market is to search eBay "Sold Listings". I found these two watches which are pretty indicative of the current market, I would think:
> 
> 1. Excellent condition (sold by our very own Matt) for £429.80
> Russian Military VOSTOK Amphibia Divers Watch 30ATM NVCH 30 | eBay
> 
> 2. Poor condition for £350
> Diver 30ATM VOSTOK WOSTOK Amphibian Cal 2209 Soviet Russian Military Watch | eBay
> 
> By the way, did anyone see this Tonneau 300m that sold for a mere $50? Holy moly! It may not be all original, but even for a parts watch that's a great price.


The watch I saw looked similar in case and bezel to those and also had swing lugs, it did not however have numerals just straight luminous markers and a triangle at 12 o'clock. The hands were tie shaped not paddle, I didn't see if it was 200m or 300m. Suggested on the label it was 1970. looked in good condition but not perfect.


----------



## mroatman

Stereotype said:


> The watch I saw looked similar in case and bezel to those and also had swing lugs, it did not however have numerals just straight luminous markers and a triangle at 12 o'clock. The hands were tie shaped not paddle, I didn't see if it was 200m or 300m. Suggested on the label it was 1970. looked in good condition but not perfect.


What you describe is the 200m version. Did it look like this?

The 200m Amphibias were mass-produced, not military-issue, and are therefore far cheaper and more common. A price tag of £395 is far too much, in my opinion. The example linked above cost me $100/delivered.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Tuesday comrades!
I thought I'd share a little side by side comparison of some of my favorite dive watch in the collection.

It's as simple as black and white right?
Well, I can only choose one true affordable diver. 
The Vostok Amphibia is what I've been wearing lately and really appreciate it so let's see if it can be unseated for today.....









Against the Orient Raven.....









against the Seiko 2nd gen Black Monster.....









against the Seiko SKX007.....









hmmm......









I know just about everyone has owned one at one time or another but I just really love this watch.
It's still the one, at least for today. The Vostok Amphibia came ever so close though. 









Have a tremendous Tuesday everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## mattbeme

BevoWatch said:


> _......_I just really love this watch.
> 
> _It's still the one, at least for today. The Vostok Amphibia came ever so close though.​_


_
​_It's good that you posted this.

I was going to write an angry comment about my growing suspicion that you work for Vostok and that you have been showing us your nice photos as part of a secret advertising campaign.;-)

Now that you have given praise for the Seiko, I am reconsidering my planned attack....at least for today...;-)


----------



## mattbeme

.








I have to admit however, this is the most amazing and beautiful Amphibia dress watch I have seen.


----------



## Beau_777

mattbeme said:


> Gents, I must warn you: this Amphibia is the Holy Grail of Holy Grails. I _was_ satisfied with my own Amphibias......until now.


It is indeed beautiful! I would love it if Vostok did a reissue or modern release. My next build is going to incorporate some of the design elements. Very cool!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

mattbeme said:


> .
> View attachment 8147634
> 
> 
> I have to admit however, this is the most amazing and beautiful Amphibia dress watch I have seen.


_And yet still perfectly fits as a tool watch.....








b-)​_


----------



## Stereotype

mroatman said:


> What you describe is the 200m version. Did it look like this?
> 
> The 200m Amphibias were mass-produced, not military-issue, and are therefore far cheaper and more common. A price tag of £395 is far too much, in my opinion. The example linked above cost me $100/delivered.


That's the one although I think the crown was a little flatter. That information is really helpful thanks. Seems they may have been hoping someone would think it was worth a whole lot more and pay it. I'm glad I didn't. Still a nice time piece though.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stereotype

mroatman said:


> What you describe is the 200m version. Did it look like this?
> 
> The 200m Amphibias were mass-produced, not military-issue, and are therefore far cheaper and more common. A price tag of £395 is far too much, in my opinion. The example linked above cost me $100/delivered.


In fact looking deeper into your link it is the one next to it with Boctok on the face. Assume it's the same value?


----------



## mattbeme

I'm in love.

It is difficult to photograph the Amphibia due to the curved crystal reflecting the light.

I am glad you posted a better photo of that beauty. Thanks!


----------



## mattbeme

Beau_777 said:


> .....I would love it if Vostok did a reissue or modern release.


Look no further! Here it is...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/nvch-30-reissue-watch-ru-w-meranom-1083643.html

Unfortunately they are all sold and no more are to be produced, as far as I know.


----------



## mattbeme

Beau_777 said:


> .........My next build is going to incorporate some of the design elements.


I await the revealing of this creation.


----------



## Peep Williams

So I first saw the Vostok Amphibia watches a little more than two months ago, when I was looking at the Seiko SKX007/009 watches. I saw one, heard the history, and then saw the price, and was instantly sold. 
I bought my first Amphibia more than a month ago, from Meranom, a blue scuba dude in a 100 case, and paired it with a bezel from Boris. I could not be happier with this watch, it's really neat. Case number 100 is by far my favorite. I brushed the top faces of the case with a scotch bright pad to tone down the shine and I'm very pleased.
















I didn't expect to buy another Amphibia so soon, but this one was 15 bucks so I couldn't not. It's not the best by far, doesn't run very well and certainly has problems with the movement, but I was thinking of dropping a new movement/dial in it one day.









The urge grew, as so many of you had warned, and before I knew it if purchased an octagonal antimagnetic, in decent enough condition. This may be a franken, but I don't mind, anyone have info on the hands? They're certainly not normal Amphibia hands, but I love them! This one needs a good polish, and seals replaced, but otherwise it keeps time. I love the octagonal case shape, although I wish it had 22mm lugs.
















Here they are all together.









I've been looking into getting a different bezel insert for the scuba dude, and I'm considering getting a cheap 38mm submariner style (Chinese) insert and seeing if I can't make that fit. There's both aluminum and ceramic on eBay that I'm looking into. They have a bit of a slope to them, which may or may not work out, and the inner diameter may have to be slightly adjusted. Thoughts on this being possible and on the aluminum or ceramic one? Black of course.


----------



## wtma

Can't take this off the wrist lately.


----------



## mroatman

Peep Williams said:


> This may be a franken, but I don't mind, anyone have info on the hands? They're certainly not normal Amphibia hands, but I love them!
> 
> View attachment 8148970


Hands likely come from one of these bad boys:










Nice set, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## goldencalf

Amphibia 120512 with a Murphy bezel and Degaz insert


----------



## Stereotype

A cluster of Amphibia 710's

Combination of AM-Watches Bezels, Crown & Buckle Nato's and a very, very comfortable Shark-Mesh.


----------



## Stereotype

Bit of a Blue Theme going on at the moment. Both Boris Bezels, Seiko SKX007 Inserts and Crown & Buckle Premium Nato's.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Continuing in the blue theme...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_goat

really loving the bezel. watch feels so sporty


----------



## Ita

Well it's a Dirski, but I put a Fibi bezel on it ;-)










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

Ita said:


> Well it's a Dirski, but I put a Fibi bezel on it ;-)Ita


You 'Dirskie guys must be getting desperate. Now you're putting 'Fibi parts on them and parading them here in our exclusive abode.

But, I guess we could bend the rules for this one.......I like Australians.

Dame Edna always made me laugh.


----------



## Ita

mattbeme said:


> You 'Dirskie guys must be getting desperate. Now you're putting 'Fibi parts on them and parading them here in our exclusive abode.
> 
> But, I guess we could bend the rules for this one.......I like Australians.
> 
> Dame Edna always made me laugh.


Just trying to turn you to the "Dark Side" LOL

Ita


----------



## saturnine

Ita said:


> Well it's a Dirski, but I put a Fibi bezel on it ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the reverse:


----------



## Ita

saturnine said:


> I have the reverse:


Awesome....

Ita


----------



## mattbeme

Don't let the 'Dirskie boys see this or we will never hear the end of it.


----------



## saturnine

saturnine said:


> I have the reverse:


Oops, did it again.


----------



## Dave098

Ita said:


> Well it's a Dirski, but I put a Fibi bezel on it ;-)


That's a great looking combo! Love the strap with the thin red stripe. Where is it from?


----------



## mattbeme

Dave098 said:


> .........Love the strap with the thin red stripe. *Where is it from?*


This is the reason it is important to add all necessary info. when posting photos.

-- _model #, part #, seller, new or vintage etc. etc. _--


----------



## Ita

Dave098 said:


> That's a great looking combo! Love the strap with the thin red stripe. Where is it from?


Glad you like it! It's a 3 ring NATO... I think I got it from Timepiecerepublic but the memory is a bit foggy!

Ita


----------



## Fahad CA

My dude on mesh bracelet


----------



## travex




----------



## fofofomin

.


----------



## Fahad CA

Dude is diving


----------



## Dave098

Ita said:


> Glad you like it! It's a 3 ring NATO... I think I got it from Timepiecerepublic but the memory is a bit foggy!


Found it -- thanks!

New 18mm Nylon Black Diver Strap 3 Rings Red Stripe Watch Band Zulu Maratac | eBay


----------



## Derek N

Amphibia NVCH-30 reissue:


----------



## AntonisCh

Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## Suronrav




----------



## SinanjuStein

Along with the no so pleasant beer.


----------



## mattbeme

.
.
.





​.
.
.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

mattbeme said:


> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 8216834​.
> .
> .


I laughed out loud.


----------



## mattbeme

.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

710 salute to the US Yachting clubs around the country. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_I started with this watch for the day.........
@@@ WRUW Monday, 23rd May 2016 @@@ - Page 13

and switched to this affordable diver for the evening.....

*Vostok Amphibia*



























Yup, this will do.









Have a nice evening folks.
b-)​_


----------



## JonS1967

Put a Strapcode Oyster on my 090 SE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

110 case (not my favorite) Boris coin edged bezel and kontrolsports! Seiko insert with ColaReb distressed leather short band. "New modified Russian Vostok Amphibian reporting to duty Sir!!"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> 110 case (not my favorite) Boris coin edged bezel and kontrolsports! Seiko insert with ColaReb distressed leather short band. "New modified Russian Vostok Amphibian reporting to duty Sir!!"


We have not seen that grey dial very often. I think that red or burgundy bezel inserts make grey dials look much better. The red second hand also becomes more noticeable. Good choice.

I wish Vostok would put _black_ numbers on the grey or silver dials !

The grey dials do not appear to be very popular and I am not surprised. 
I think most people believe the white numbers create a very bland appearance, especially with stock bezels which do not have much colour.


----------



## mattbeme

charjanto said:


> My green dial


You must post another photo !!

The green colour cannot be seen !


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Thanks Matt. Its a light copper color dial but could be more brassy in tone. Agree the numeral fonts would be more readily visible in black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

mattbeme said:


> We have not seen that grey dial very often. I think that red or burgundy bezel inserts make grey dials look much better. The red second hand also becomes more noticeable. Good choice.
> 
> I wish Vostok would put _black_ numbers on the grey or silver dials !
> 
> The grey dials do not appear to be very popular and I am not surprised.
> I think most people believe the white numbers create a very bland appearance, especially with stock bezels which do not have much colour.


You are right! Although I have this particular watch incoming, I really wanted to see this grey dial in real life for myself  will report when it arrives

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mattbeme

the_watchier said:


> ....Although I have this particular watch incoming, I really wanted to see this grey dial in real life for myself  will report when it arrives.....


Yes, please post photos.

I also have a grey / silver dial coming:









I liked this combination so much that I wanted to build it for myself:








photo: WUS member


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

The dial in the right, the 725 is probably the most beautiful dial Vostok ever made! I'm hunting for a Se with this dial for some time.


----------



## cajunpete

mattbeme said:


> Yes, please post photos.
> 
> I also have a grey / silver dial coming:
> 
> View attachment 8231098
> 
> 
> I liked this combination so much that I wanted to build it for myself:
> 
> View attachment 8231186
> 
> photo: WUS member


+1 Matt
I was taken in by the very same picture when I first saw it a few weeks back. That said, I want the same dial but think I will be looking for a maroon ceramic bezel&#8230;should be a beauty.


----------



## cajunpete

Sorry for the deletion…post was a duplicate of above


----------



## mattbeme

cajunpete said:


> +1 Matt
> I was taken in by the very same picture when I first saw it a few weeks back. That said, I want the same dial but think I will be looking for a maroon ceramic bezel&#8230;should be a beauty.


Maroon ceramic would be perfect. It is a darker hue and the ceramic creates very crisp indices.

I never thought that I would want a grey / silver dial. I guess it creates a sport dress watch appearance.

I am indeed smitten.


----------



## mattbeme

.
duplicate post also. Problem in the system I guess.


----------



## KJRye

Glad this mod was such an inspiration to a few of you!

I have said it every time, and will say it again, this silver dial is really great in person. Despite being white printing on silver brushed, the numerals pop no matter what the lighting is. Tried to throw a few extra shots in here.

I actually think this one might be going up for sale soon. Great watch but the box is getting a little full!


----------



## saturnine

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> 110 case (not my favorite) Boris coin edged bezel and kontrolsports! Seiko insert with ColaReb distressed leather short band. "New modified Russian Vostok Amphibian reporting to duty Sir!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The red bezel looks very nice w/all that silver. I like your band too. Source?


----------



## saturnine

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sad I missed the Special Editions.


----------



## Tom Morrisey

Amphibia Classic 120 case, "Red Cousteau" design (thanks, *mattbeme*, for that moniker) with Arkus coin-edge bezel, Seiko "Rallye" bezel insert and 5-ring leather NATO strap:


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Saturnine, CaloReb distressed leather band from www.holbensfinewatchbands.com i own 2 and would buy more. Must be 3-4 mm thick with nice stitching. From Rome, Italy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Dyslexic sorry - ColaReb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Thanks Matt. Its a light copper color dial but could be more brassy in tone. Agree the numeral fonts would be more readily visible in black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to say I do like this and KJRye's .......but actually prefer yours. The two dials have quite different style numerals. The OCD in me likes the fact that yours are of more a similar font to the numbers on the bezel. 

Also a fan of the colareb strap you have. I have bought two exactly the same for two different watches. Primarily I got it for a hked Seagull 1963 remake and the colour matches that tone of dial brilliantly in my opinion. Seller on eBay is simply "colareb", check out item 281846134284 for instance. There are lots of variations, some more distressed looking than others


----------



## James Haury

So two Russians are Blue scuba and fancy dial bottom right?


----------



## saturnine

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Saturnine, CaloReb distressed leather band from Holben's Fine Watch Bands - European and American Watch Straps and Accessories i own 2 and would buy more. Must be 3-4 mm thick with nice stitching. From Rome, Italy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's difficult to find good straps in short options.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Would this be the 'well known' Tom Morrisey, author, mountaineer, aviator, shipwreck diver, and explorer residing in Florida?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

SiblingChris, thanks for the insight on the ebay seller for more ColaReb inventory. As appears your in the UK and watch enthusiest, you have to check out one of me favorite U-tube channels: The Urban Gentry. Great stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Would this be the 'well known' Tom Morrisey, author, mountaineer, aviator, shipwreck diver, and explorer residing in Florida?


The very same man.

Read this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/modding-red-cousteau-3240946.html


----------



## Tom Morrisey

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Would this be the 'well known' Tom Morrisey, author, mountaineer, aviator, shipwreck diver, and explorer residing in Florida?


"Well known?" Only to tax collectors and bail-bond agents.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

AM-Watches just posted new bezels on ebay, including a solid red bezel. Search Seller:am-diver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Switched the stock rubber strap (which I really like by the way) to shark mesh. I think the mesh looks great on this watch! I'm digging the combo with the polished 090 case, the awesome Vostok black bezel and this fantastic dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> AM-Watches just posted new bezels on ebay, including a solid red bezel. Search Seller:am-diver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried looking for these but couldn't spot them. Do you have an item number please?


----------



## saturnine

siblingchris said:


> I tried looking for these but couldn't spot them. Do you have an item number please?


These have a solid red _insert_ but I'm not sure that's what you're after, b/c that's nothing new.
Item: 252402252638


----------



## mattbeme

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> AM-Watches just posted new bezels on ebay, including a solid red bezel. Search Seller:am-diver


Remember: these bezels have a slope on the top face and only their own inserts will fit properly. The inserts will not fit properly on other bezel brands


----------



## Stereotype

siblingchris said:


> I tried looking for these but couldn't spot them. Do you have an item number please?


I can't find the item either?


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> I can't find the item either?


AM Watches Bezel FOR Vostok AM Diver Watches Stainless Steel Aluminium Insert | eBay


----------



## siblingchris

Just wondering, has anyone gone with a ceramic insert rather than aluminium on their amphibia bezel mods?


----------



## taike

siblingchris said:


> Just wondering, has anyone gone with a ceramic insert rather than aluminium on their amphibia bezel mods?


There was a nice one posted last month https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=28294442


----------



## Martins.




----------



## siblingchris

So I'm thinking of this combo. Any thoughts? Will it all work together?

710 059
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171978126314

Bezel
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301954129533

Blue Bezel insert
http://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/ceramic-bezel-inserts/products/ceramic-bezel-inserts-sub-blue

...plus a blue NATO strap wth SS polished hardware

Thanks


----------



## mattbeme

siblingchris said:


> So I'm thinking of this combo. Any thoughts? Will it all work together?


It should be very nice.

Look back in this thread, to last week or so, and look at BevoWatch 's photos. He has a beautiful unit exactly like the one you want to build.

The only difference is that his insert is aluminum.


----------



## siblingchris

mattbeme said:


> It should be very nice.
> 
> Look back in this thread, to last week or so, and look at BevoWatch 's photos. He has a beautiful unit exactly like the one you want to build.
> 
> The only difference is that his insert is aluminum.


That's exactly the look I'm going for 
Read various things though about certain inserts and bezels not always fitting correctly, so any advice and comments are welcome.


----------



## mattbeme

siblingchris said:


> ....Read various things though about certain inserts and bezels not always fitting correctly, so any advice and comments are welcome.


The dr.seikostain bezel you are interested in buying should fit your watch case very well with no major issues. His products are well regarded. I have several of his items and I can say that they are very well made.

The insert you want should fit the bezel with no problems either.

The main problems people seem to have are problems with bezels which are a bit tight and may be somewhat difficult to install. Usually this issue can be remedied with sandpaper. The bezel locking spring / wire can be annoying to work with and sometimes it must be removed and re-shaped into the correct geometry.

Don't worry: if you have any problems with the parts you want, the problems will be minor.

We can help you solve the issue.

So, buy those parts and the watch and have fun !

Don't forget to post photos when you put them all together.


----------



## rokman

hi there, is there currently a green sunburst dialled amphibia or se out there?


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> The dr.seikostain bezel you are interested in buying should fit your watch case very well with no major issues. His products are well regarded. I have several of his items and I can say that they are very well made.
> 
> The insert you want should fit the bezel with no problems either.
> 
> The main problems people seem to have are problems with bezels which are a bit tight and may be somewhat difficult to install. Usually this issue can be remedied with sandpaper. The bezel locking spring / wire can be annoying to work with and sometimes it must be removed and re-shaped into the correct geometry.
> 
> Don't worry: if you have any problems with the parts you want, the problems will be minor.
> 
> We can help you solve the issue.
> 
> So, buy those parts and the watch and have fun !
> 
> Don't forget to post photos when you put them all together.


Totally agree. Dr Seiko Bezel's and Bezel Insets are excellent quality. So are Dave Murphy. Dagaz's inserts are also excellent quality, as are Boris and Co. We are spoiled for choice when it comes to Vostok modifications. Fill your boots!


----------



## Stereotype

Case 710, Bezel, bracelet all icing sugar. I know, someone's taking it a bit to far!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

my baby









using Tapatalk!


----------



## mrwomble

Stereotype said:


> Case 710, Bezel, bracelet all icing sugar. I know, someone's taking it a bit to far!
> 
> View attachment 8276010


Hmm, I'm not sure, but I think the dial on the top one is an aftermarket.

(Congrats dude, happy birthday!)


----------



## SteevoLS




----------



## Arizone

rokman said:


> hi there, is there currently a green sunburst dialled amphibia or se out there?


 I can't confirm all of these 100%, because the sunburst effect seems to vary based on their source/revision/photo.


----------



## rokman

thnx


----------



## siblingchris

What do you mean by sunburst? I think a lot of the coloured dials on product shots look very different from site to site and I'd say largely that is due to lighting and flash.......just look at how the 100SE looks on meranom and compare with the close up on the face http://meranom.com/amphibian-se/100se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-100368s.html

....was it that style you were looking for but green?


----------



## rokman

siblingchris said:


> What do you mean by sunburst? I think a lot of the coloured dials on product shots look very different from site to site and I'd say largely that is due to lighting and flash.......just look at how the 100SE looks on meranom and compare with the close up on the face http://meranom.com/amphibian-se/100se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-100368s.html
> 
> ....was it that style you were looking for but green?


the pictures is exactly where the problem is. the same watch appears to have a matte green dial while in others it looks sunburst. the orange one you posted looks sunburst to me. i know the blue scuba dude is sunburst so what i am looking for is the same in green.


----------



## saturnine

Arizone said:


> I can't confirm all of these 100%, because the sunburst effect seems to vary based on their source/revision/photo.


I like this dial but the index/lume mismatch (1,5,7,9,11) would never cease to bother me. Vostok needs more green dials.


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> I like this dial but the index/lume mismatch (1,5,7,9,11) would never cease to bother me.
> 
> Vostok needs more green dials.


|>

Originally, those oblong lume spots and the numbers were raised. It was a beautiful dial.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> |>
> 
> Originally, those oblong lume spots and the numbers were raised. It was a beautiful dial.


That's what I thought. When I was shopping for my 1st Amphibian (2012?) the dial you speak of was at the top of my list. When I got around to making the purchase it was no longer available.


----------



## Stereotype

saturnine said:


> I like this dial but the index/lume mismatch (1,5,7,9,11) would never cease to bother me. Vostok needs more green dials.


I've seen a jade green 'Scuba Dude' before. I think Zenitar was selling them.


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> I've seen a jade green 'Scuba Dude' before. I think Zenitar was selling them.


The Scuba Dude is a mystery. It seems that every new batch of dials from the factory have a different hue.

Perhaps this is a marketing strategy to increase interest in it? We do seem to often talk about this dial and all the different hues !


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes




----------



## mattbeme

Vostok has announced a new model of Amphibia:

_"The Gateau Bateau"_​


----------



## Coug76

The third photo in Arizone's post (green with checker pattern) is definitely not sunburst textured. My 710439 example from last year is quite plain. 

The KGB 945 dial is textured with the sunburst iirc.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8290058
> 
> 
> Vostok has announced a new model of Amphibia:
> 
> _"The Gateau Bateau"_​


Excellent Matt, this has started a whole new trend!


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> The Scuba Dude is a mystery. It seems that every new batch of dials from the factory have a different hue.
> 
> Perhaps this is a marketing strategy to increase interest in it? We do seem to often talk about this dial and all the different hues !


Agreed Matt. One of my colleagues got a jade green one delivered when he'd ordered a blue one! He ended up returning it and requesting the proper blue one. When it finally arrived, it was a much darker blue than my version.


----------



## Arizone

Coug76 said:


> The third photo in Arizone's post (green with checker pattern) is definitely not sunburst textured. My 710439 example from last year is quite plain.
> 
> The KGB 945 dial is textured with the sunburst iirc.
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


Like I said, it depends.


----------



## siblingchris

This is my dilemma right now. I want to pull the trigger on a 710 059 but some look more green than blue... Hoping for the brighter blue (not dark blue). I guess the dials could be swapped but that's more of a fundamental mod than I'd like tbh


----------



## BevoWatch

_The watch arrived over the weekend but I haven't been home. 
I put it all together earlier today and have been wearing it.
Not bad at all, quite pleased with how it turned out.



































b-)
​_


----------



## tokareva

Very nice! Bravo Bevo!


----------



## BevoWatch

tokareva said:


> Very nice! Bravo Bevo!


Thanks tokareva.


----------



## ejes

That is a great combination.



BevoWatch said:


> _The watch arrived over the weekend but I haven't been home.
> I put it all together earlier today and have been wearing it.
> Not bad at all, quite pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)
> ​_


----------



## mattbeme

That is a dial we don't see too often. Very nice.

This is one of the few combinations in which gold accents combine with silver very well.


----------



## Arizone

siblingchris said:


> This is my dilemma right now. I want to pull the trigger on a 710 059 but some look more green than blue... Hoping for the brighter blue (not dark blue). I guess the dials could be swapped but that's more of a fundamental mod than I'd like tbh


I think all the ones you'll find in stock nowadays are the teal color described here. I've owned one and can confirm the color. The older stock photos, especially ones still showing a frame over the date window, are definitely outdated. Your best bet is to ask the seller before purchasing.



BevoWatch said:


> _The watch arrived over the weekend but I haven't been home.
> I put it all together earlier today and have been wearing it.
> Not bad at all, quite pleased with how it turned out.
> b-)​_


This looks like it could benefit from the new gold hands that Meranom is now selling. Perhaps the gold crystal retaining ring too if you're daring.


----------



## siblingchris

Arizone said:


> I think all the ones you'll find in stock nowadays are the teal color described here. I've owned one and can confirm the color. The older stock photos, especially ones still showing a frame over the date window, are definitely outdated. Your best bet is to ask the seller before purchasing.


Hmmmm. Definitely wasn't hoping for teal, may have to have a rethink. Possibly email meranom and other sellers to see what they've got. Meranom' product shots look blue to me but the eBay sellers not so much. 
http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/710/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-710059.html

Not hopeful about zenitar though as I already asked about the framed date window and he simply said it was pot luck....

(Edit)...got a quick response from meranom for anyone interested "only new dials - more turqiouse"


----------



## Ita

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8293354
> 
> 
> That is a dial we don't see too often. Very nice.
> 
> This is one of the few combinations in which gold accents combine with silver very well.


I couldn't agree more. Gold is normally off my radar, but I really like this look! Well done buddy

Ita


----------



## gekos

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8293354
> 
> 
> That is a dial we don't see too often. Very nice.
> 
> This is one of the few combinations in which gold accents combine with silver very well.


+1


----------



## BevoWatch

Ita said:


> I couldn't agree more. Gold is normally off my radar, but I really like this look! Well done buddy
> 
> Ita


_I'm not a big gold fan myself but I thought the combo would work. Thanks, I'm going to continue enjoying this bling.:-!








b-)​_


----------



## mattbeme

Arizone said:


> This looks like it could benefit from the new gold hands that Meranom is now selling. Perhaps the gold crystal retaining ring too if you're daring.


Great idea!

I ordered a set of gold hands from Meranom recently. I should have ordered that new gold ring to see how it looks.


----------



## soulsocket7

That is superb! I feel like I need to build one like it now. How does the 420 case wear? I prefer the wider lugs of the 100 because I have larger wrists.


----------



## marathonna

My new White Amphibia came in today (and is slightly Modded...).

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Hope you like it...(I do..!!!!)..


----------



## mattbeme

marathonna said:


> My new White Amphibia came in today (and is slightly Modded...).
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif ..


Nice. I'm glad Vostok has decided to produce a few new white dials .

I ordered that same watch last week, also with the mesh bracelet.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> Nice. I'm glad Vostok has decided to produce a few new white dials .
> 
> I ordered that same watch last week, also with the mesh bracelet.


I think you need to share pics of your collection. How many do you have inbound to you currently?


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8293354
> 
> 
> That is a dial we don't see too often. Very nice.
> 
> This is one of the few combinations in which gold accents combine with silver very well.


Totally agree with that. I've never been that keen on that face and also wondered where one would use the gold Am-Watches Bezel. I have to say that the combination of the two looks fantastic. Excellent. Just shows what you can do if you plan. Strap looks excellent as well! Brilliant job. I love it!


----------



## Stereotype

siblingchris said:


> Hmmmm. Definitely wasn't hoping for teal, may have to have a rethink. Possibly email meranom and other sellers to see what they've got. Meranom' product shots look blue to me but the eBay sellers not so much.
> Amphibian Classic 710059 Meranom.com
> 
> Not hopeful about zenitar though as I already asked about the framed date window and he simply said it was pot luck....
> 
> (Edit)...got a quick response from meranom for anyone interested "only new dials - more turqiouse"


Saw this on Bay......
VOSTOK AMPHIBIA DIVER AMFIBIAN Automatic WATCH #710059 REGULATED +6 PER DAY | eBay


----------



## Stereotype

marathonna said:


> My new White Amphibia came in today (and is slightly Modded...).
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> Hope you like it...(I do..!!!!)..


That was going to be my next purchase. I thought of doing a Dr Seikos or Dave Murphy full bezel and an Seiko IDF Bezel Insert from Dagaz.


----------



## siblingchris

Stereotype said:


> Saw this on Bay......
> VOSTOK AMPHIBIA DIVER AMFIBIAN Automatic WATCH #710059 REGULATED +6 PER DAY | eBay


Yeah "green"


----------



## BevoWatch

Stereotype said:


> Totally agree with that. I've never been that keen on that face and also wondered where one would use the gold Am-Watches Bezel. I have to say that the combination of the two looks fantastic. Excellent. Just shows what you can do if you plan. Strap looks excellent as well! Brilliant job. I love it!


_I have 3 Amphibias I've shown so far and I have to say I've been happy with how all 3 turned out. 
All simple AM-Diver bezel mod and strap exchange only. No screwing around with internals and voila! 
Tools I used: Ziploc bag, spring bar tool and a butter knife. 
I followed the video from AM-Diver and done with each one in 10-15 min or less.
KISS principle. 
Anyone new to Vostok can do this so I share.




























I suspect many to follow, it's easy.
b-)​_


----------



## andrewflavin

Just got my first Amphibia and I'm loving it! It's a brand new 420660 that I put on a homemade leather 2-piece strap. I love the simple, old school, no date dial. 

Big thanks to user @bwperdue for selling it to me on the WUS Private Seller forum! 5-star seller!


----------



## mattbeme

andrewflavin said:


> Just got my first Amphibia and I'm loving it! ............


Welcome to the Forum !!

We would like to see a photo of your strap. It's always good to see someone make their own straps.

It is not as difficult to do as many folks believe, especially if a simple design is used with only a few stitches at the high stress places.


----------



## Wizkid

Amphibia & Super Engineer.


----------



## Racerke

Hey,

These are my Vostok Amphibians:

A vintage one and a recent one modded


For the summer i want to make an all blue one (blue scuba dude, blue bezel and blue NATO), thinks i looks fresh for the summer b-)


----------



## BevoWatch

Racerke said:


> Hey,
> 
> These are my Vostok Amphibians:
> 
> A vintage one and a recent one modded
> 
> For the summer i want to make an all blue one (blue scuba dude, blue bezel and blue NATO), thinks i looks fresh for the summer b-)


Both are fine! Welcome!


----------



## Vornwend

BevoWatch said:


> _The watch arrived over the weekend but I haven't been home.
> I put it all together earlier today and have been wearing it.
> Not bad at all, quite pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)
> ​_


I'm new to Vostoks but I really like what you've done with this watch - could you tell me which model it is 420??? Where did you get the bezel and I assume the strap is aftermarket?


----------



## BevoWatch

Vornwend said:


> I'm new to Vostoks but I really like what you've done with this watch - could you tell me which model it is 420??? Where did you get the bezel and I assume the strap is aftermarket?


_First welcome to the Vostok forum and thank you. I'm really quite pleased with it myself. 
The watch is the 420335 and the bezel is from AM-Diver. 
The bracelet is the standard 18mm vostok bracelet replacement for the original. 
I think the original would've worked also but just like the fit of this replacement better.








b-)​_


----------



## Vornwend

Thank you BevoWatch that's very helpful of you.


----------



## BevoWatch

Vornwend said:


> Thank you BevoWatch that's very helpful of you.


You bet, post yours when you got it together. The AM-Diver website has a video tutorial for the bezel replacement if you've never done one. It's very easy to do. Best regards.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Friday everyone. Yes, TGIF!
I ended up choosing my Citizen Excalibur today but this one came very close to being the one.
You can see why can't you?










Have a wonderful Friday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Proenski

BevoWatch said:


> _The watch arrived over the weekend but I haven't been home.
> I put it all together earlier today and have been wearing it.
> Not bad at all, quite pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)
> ​_


Nice! Where did you get that bracelet from, if I may ask?

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79

Proenski said:


> Nice! Where did you get that bracelet from, if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


Few posts up he explains this


----------



## Proenski

laff79 said:


> Few posts up he explains this


Standard replacement, I see. But where did he buy it?? The stock bracelets are ehh, well you know ;-)


----------



## Proenski

BevoWatch said:


> _First welcome to the Vostok forum and thank you. I'm really quite pleased with it myself.
> The watch is the 420335 and the bezel is from AM-Diver.
> The bracelet is the standard 18mm vostok bracelet replacement for the original.
> I think the original would've worked also but just like the fit of this replacement better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


Where did you buy that bracelet? ;-)


----------



## BevoWatch

Proenski said:


> Where did you buy that bracelet? ;-)


I found a couple of them on Ebay but here is one source I'd recommend......
Metal band for Vostok Amphibia 18mm only for 420 case Meranom.com

Anything else? Bezel once again is AM-Diver. Bracelet from Meranom. Enjoy the easy mod!


----------



## Crater

Patina on the bezel and patinaish shirt


----------



## mattbeme

Crater said:


> Patina on the bezel and patinaish shirt


What is your secret to producing that patina?


----------



## Crater

mattbeme said:


> What is your secret to producing that patina?


This was all dones in a course of 48 hours, few hours more. First I used warm water and lots of salt. Didn't do much, as expected. Then I used some warm vinegar and salt mixture and did something and for some that would be enough. But what really worked were the hard boiled eggs.

I covered the whole process with photos, just have to find time to make a full thread, did lots of photos to show how I did it.


----------



## Proenski

BevoWatch said:


> I found a couple of them on Ebay but here is one source I'd recommend......
> Metal band for Vostok Amphibia 18mm only for 420 case Meranom.com
> 
> Anything else? Bezel once again is AM-Diver. Bracelet from Meranom. Enjoy the easy mod!


Thanks! I know Meranom but I never spotted that bracelet. Such a shame it doesn't have solid end links though.. :-(


----------



## BevoWatch

Proenski said:


> Thanks! I know Meranom but I never spotted that bracelet. Such a shame it doesn't have solid end links though.. :-(


Yeah, but it's $28. I pinched mine pretty tight to eliminate any rattles. It's definitely serviceable and looks good with the 420 case. Watch looks great overall and much more expensive than what I paid for it. Highly recommended easy mod.


----------



## jdelcue

Stock 420 'Zissou' on a (what else) black wave rubber strap.

























Got the strap off Redroosteruk on Etsy, took awhile to arrive but it's a good one (and he sells them in orange too).


----------



## grossman81

Manual wind, nos


----------



## mattbeme

ajlip said:


> Manual wind, nos


Nice!

What does the writing on the dial say?

What is the building on the dial?

I think the Olive NATO really goes well with the dial.

The dial is high quality with the raised indeces.


----------



## Proenski

BevoWatch said:


> Yeah, but it's $28. I pinched mine pretty tight to eliminate any rattles. It's definitely serviceable and looks good with the 420 case. Watch looks great overall and much more expensive than what I paid for it. Highly recommended easy mod.


 True, it isn't horribly expensive so I will consider it. The only problem is that I sold my 420 Vostoks so I would need a new watch first ;-)


----------



## Sergg

Amphibias




















p.s. Against the rules - mods.


----------



## infinitesd

Fresh from the mail man. I know what your thinking, it still has the plastic on it! Since this will be my experimental bezel replacement watch, I thought it may help protect the face while I'm doing it.

Just need that bezel now!


----------



## 12toneman




----------



## munichjoe

Enjoying the weather on the balcony with one of my recent acquisitions.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## grossman81

mattbeme said:


> Nice!
> 
> What is the building on the dial?
> 
> .


Al-Kaba


----------



## mattbeme

infinitesd said:


> Fresh from the mail man. I know what your thinking, it still has the plastic on it! Since this will be my experimental bezel replacement watch, I thought it may help protect the face while I'm doing it.
> 
> Just need that bezel now!


Perhaps it is only me, but I think that bezel is one of the worst ones Vostok makes. It does not seem to match well any of the cases.
It is no surprise then, that you want to replace it!


----------



## Jay McQueen

Killing time with taking pictures while waiting for bezel, rally strap and butterfly clasp for this one


----------



## infinitesd

mattbeme said:


> infinitesd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh from the mail man. I know what your thinking, it still has the plastic on it! Since this will be my experimental bezel replacement watch, I thought it may help protect the face while I'm doing it.
> 
> Just need that bezel now!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it is only me, but I think that bezel is one of the worst ones Vostok makes. It does not seem to match well any of the cases.
> It is no surprise then, that you want to replace it!
Click to expand...

To be honest, I bought it for the dial, but who knows the case may grow on me. I got a black Boris bezel making it's way to me to replace the current one.

The bezels on these watches are definitely not my style so I think most of them will get replaced sooner or later. The only one I may keep would be The Life Aquatic if I ever get it. Still a blue Neptune on my want list as well.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Infinitesd, mailman just brought me the exact same yesterday, except with a white dial. Still trying to decide how mod it. Black bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

I may go with a Murphy VO1020 silver bezel for the 100 case and a black leather strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infinitesd

With a white dial? A white insert would look nice, and not something you'd see every day.


----------



## mattbeme

infinitesd said:


> With a white dial? A white insert would look nice, and not something you'd see every day.


That sounds intriguing.

A standard pers184 bezel could be painted white with the 12 - 3 section painted black to accentuate the black markings on the dial.


----------



## saturnine

12toneman said:


> View attachment 8362802


Classic. What kind of strap is that & where did you source it?


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

I appreciate the idea, but afraid my painting skills are not very good. I am suprised a white or white/black insert is not floating around somewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infinitesd

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> I appreciate the idea, but afraid my painting skills are not very good. I am suprised a white or white/black insert is not floating around somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can buy bezels that fit the Seiko 007 inserts. They appear to be around as seen at:

http://www.imgrum.net/user/dlw.watches/1723615859


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

Hello! could somebody tell me which case is native ti that dial? thanks!


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

My handmade Amphibia ))


----------



## Miidel

Stereotype said:


> Din Vostok Scuba Dude vil klare seg bra i kulden ! Se på youtube for bevis!


It's my daily watch, sure can take a beating! 😆

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> I appreciate the idea, but afraid my painting skills are not very good. I am suprised a white or white/black insert is not floating around somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DLW do some nice ceramic Seiko inserts that might work. I almost ordered a blue ceramic insert from them, but i decided it was a bit too bright and shiny for me.....plus separate bezel and insert I was considering was more than the cost of the base watch...

http://www.dlwwatches.com/collectio...ucts/ceramic-bezel-inserts-yacht-master-black









http://www.dlwwatches.com/collectio...roducts/ceramic-bezel-inserts-sub-ghost-white


----------



## siblingchris

Oops sorry. Just realised someone else already pointed these out 

Thinking about it red dial from am-diver with the white face might look good too. I don't have an example but here is my mercer voyager in that colour combo...


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Thanks. I am actually leaning that way as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> Perhaps it is only me, but I think that bezel is one of the worst ones Vostok makes. It does not seem to match well any of the cases.
> It is no surprise then, that you want to replace it!


Matt, I'd go along with that. I'd also say that the face is probably one of the hardest to find a suitable bezel for. I have that model and love the shape and size of the 100 case. It's just that face. There is a lot going on! I'm considering changing mine to a 512, 662 or 916. With mine I did a full Murphy with and Orange and Black marine Dagaz insert.


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> Matt, I'd go along with that. I'd also say that the face is probably one of the hardest to find a suitable bezel for. I have that model and love the shape and size of the 100 case. It's just that face. There is a lot going on!
> 
> I'm considering changing mine to a 512, 662 or 916.
> 
> With mine I did a full Murphy with and Orange and Black marine Dagaz insert.


I am partial to the 916. It is also easier to find one as a separate part.

I really like that mod of yours! Black and orange are one of my favourite combinations but you are right, it is a 'busy' face !

It is difficult to create a visually balanced appearance. 
However, I think you have created one of the best possible combinations that can be achieved with that face.

Perhaps a completely blank, black insert would compliment the dial? But then, there would be no contrasting colour to compliment the strap.


----------



## mattbeme

These are not actual bezel inserts.
I have created these images as ideas only.

Completely black inserts are available with a triangle at 12

- markers can be painted onto them:
-- apply masking tape to insert / marker positions without tape
-- nail polish or spray paint / light coating only

or: pers184 can make a bezel or a bezel insert exactly as these or similar.


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

#2 looks great!


----------



## siblingchris

So a couple of nice packages arrived in the post today....

Zuludiver 335 from watchgecko









And this little beauty 


















But I'm just a "wannabe", still waiting for the watch to arrive!


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

Some space theme:


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

A couple RR


















the third one is in service now, coming soon...


----------



## infinitesd

siblingchris said:


> So a couple of nice packages arrived in the post today....
> 
> Zuludiver 335 from watchgecko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this little beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm just a "wannabe", still waiting for the watch to arrive!


Could swear you've been to my house and grabbing my stuff! Only difference is my Zulu is royal blue. I love the tin the bezel comes in though.

It's the little things!


----------



## siblingchris

infinitesd said:


> Could swear you've been to my house and grabbing my stuff! Only difference is my Zulu is royal blue. I love the tin the bezel comes in though.
> 
> It's the little things!



I was a bit undecided about the strap at first....a cheap NATO is less than a fiver, but what's the point if I need a new one every few months right? False economy.

I saw the nylon zuludiver you mention but decided it was too bright a blue given I've managed to track down a properly blue dialled scuba dude instead of one of those teal versions they are doing now. So the zuludiver I have is distressed, sort of suede leather.....watch gecko are doing an old version of this still with rounded buckles and at half price right now if anyone is interested.


----------



## krmarq2015

Step 1. New bezel. New bracelet and case back should be here in couple days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen

710059 from Shmek, bezel from boris_gvb, rally strap from redroosteruk and a butterfly clasp is on the way from cu-tomorrow - all Ebay sellers.


----------



## saturnine

krmarq2015 said:


> Step 1. New bezel. New bracelet and case back should be here in couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love green watches. Is that an SE bezel from Meranom?


----------



## DavidUK




----------



## infinitesd

Mine transformed by a NATO, and Boris Bezel.


----------



## DavidUK




----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8381794
> 
> 
> These are not actual bezel inserts.
> I have created these images as ideas only.
> 
> Completely black inserts are available with a triangle at 12
> 
> - markers can be painted onto them:
> -- apply masking tape to insert / marker positions without tape
> -- nail polish or spray paint / light coating only
> 
> or: pers184 can make a bezel or a bezel insert exactly as these or similar.


Great work Matt. It's 2 for me also.


----------



## krmarq2015

saturnine said:


> I love green watches. Is that an SE bezel from Meranom?


Yes indeed. The bracelet and glass case back coming from them also (and another Scuba Dude - 710059!). Hopefully Monday....


----------



## siblingchris

Jay McQueen said:


> 710059 from Shmek, bezel from boris_gvb, rally strap from redroosteruk and a butterfly clasp is on the way from cu-tomorrow - all Ebay sellers.
> 
> View attachment 8387418
> 
> 
> View attachment 8387426


Hmmm...not so sure about the rally strap. Would be interested to see it on the wrist.


----------



## siblingchris

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8381794
> 
> 
> These are not actual bezel inserts.
> I have created these images as ideas only.
> 
> Completely black inserts are available with a triangle at 12
> 
> - markers can be painted onto them:
> -- apply masking tape to insert / marker positions without tape
> -- nail polish or spray paint / light coating only
> 
> or: pers184 can make a bezel or a bezel insert exactly as these or similar.


Number 4 for me, if you add an orange second hand


----------



## mattbeme

siblingchris said:


> Number 4 for me, if you add an orange second hand


Orange Hand: I didn't think of that!









Yes, much better.


----------



## T-Spoon

My scuba dude with his new bezel


----------



## Jay McQueen

siblingchris said:


> Hmmm...not so sure about the rally strap. Would be interested to see it on the wrist.


The strap looks good, but a little short for my wist, it's on a blue zulu now...


----------



## Shockwave

Just arrived today and threw it on red rubber deployment.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Will any Rolex Submariner insert work in Vostok bezels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Looks a little 'plastic' don't you think? Definitely on the pricey side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Looks a little 'plastic' don't you think? Definitely on the pricey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy762

Used an old 1980s amphibia bezel from an older Vostok and changed the band to a black imitation leather band.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## krmarq2015

First ever mod. Pretty basic bezel-bracelet-case back. Would like to learn how to do hands, but might wait til correct size are more readily available.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79

Amphibian 120 SE with AM diver bezel and leather strap


----------



## mattbeme

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Will any Rolex Submariner insert work in Vostok bezels?


.
Bezel Inserts:

There are many different types for sale. It is confusing for many people.

Ensure you purchase the correct size

Please see the _'Guide'_ : I have added a chart: _"Bezel Insert Size"

A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK AMPHIBIA by mattbeme_


----------



## siblingchris

laff79 said:


> Amphibian 120 SE with AM diver bezel and leather strap


Surprised by the lume. Did you have it redone and are those replacement hands?


----------



## laff79

siblingchris said:


> Surprised by the lume. Did you have it redone and are those replacement hands?


Nope. All stock except the bezel


----------



## Ita

laff79 said:


> Nope. All stock except the bezel


Sword Hands?

Ita


----------



## laff79

Yup


----------



## Ita

laff79 said:


> Yup


Nice...

Ita


----------



## REDSWAN13

710 with sniper dial & dr.seikostain bezel.


----------



## mattbeme

laff79 said:


> Nope. All stock except the bezel





Ita said:


> Sword Hands?
> 
> Ita


It is a SE model. Higher grade dial and hands.


----------



## siblingchris

So my 710059 arrived this morning from boris 

Slightly disappointed in wasn't in a box given that I paid what I thought was a premium versus other sellers, but not overly concerned about that (and he never said it was in a box tbf). Happy to accept the higher cost to ensure I got a proper blue scuba dude.

So here it is, not even out of its cellophane coverings yet. Pics so you can see how it was supplied. Unedited photos straight off my phone




























....now I know what everyone is going on about with the wobbly crown


----------



## Peep Williams

Does anyone happen to have any side by side comparisons of the "Old Ministry" amphibia vs the 710 Ministry case? At first glance the old style seems to appeal to me more, although I can't be sure if that's just a product of there being a smaller bezel on the old version. 

To go along with that, does anyone have pictures of the old style with a seiko style bezel? Just to see how different from the 710 it is?


----------



## siblingchris

Ta daaaa!










Getting the original bezel off and clipping the new one on was not as easy as the am-diver video on YouTube makes out. My fingers are now quite sore!


----------



## Stereotype

siblingchris said:


> Ta daaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the original bezel off and clipping the new one on was not as easy as the am-diver video on YouTube makes out. My fingers are now quite sore!


Yeah! But it was worth the effort! Looks nice. Suggests all 'Blue Dudes' come without the silver date window surround now?


----------



## lsvemir




----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

But oh! A shark mesh just kicks it up a notch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uke

Finally grabbed a black bezel from Meranom and popped it on my amphibia today, along with some new hands with improved lume. Really amazing the difference such a small change makes.





Prior to the swap with its dot-dash bezel...



I'm just waiting on delivery of a silver seconds hand now to smarten it up a little bit more.


----------



## laff79




----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Very nice! Don't let that one go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

Stereotype said:


> Yeah! But it was worth the effort! Looks nice. Suggests all 'Blue Dudes' come without the silver date window surround now?


I think so yes. Unless you can get old stock.


----------



## 979greenwich

Here's mine. Fitted with a bracelet from a 20 year old Sector Expander that was laying around.


----------



## infinitesd

A new friend says hi!


----------



## krmarq2015

Mod #2. Just bezel and insert. Definitely need to do something about the bracelet, which is cheap and very hard to adjust!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

krmarq2015 said:


> Mod #2. Just bezel and insert.......











- Is that a zavar011 bezel?

- What do you think of the quality?

- How difficult was the installation?


----------



## croarcher

Looks like dr.seikostain bezel&insert.


----------



## krmarq2015

Yes - zavar011. Exceeded my expectations for quality and fit, really beefs up the watch as it is probably 4X the height of the stock bezel. Went on fairly easily. Insert from kontrolsports.


----------



## Zepofan

Good morning people!

First post here. Have been lurking for some time and have found som really nice mods.

I´m currently waiting for a blue scuba dude in a 710 case. Ordered it from shmek-.
From what I gather the russian customs- and postalservice sometimes can be a pain. Do you guys know how long it would take for the shipment to reach Sweden in this case?

I´ll be posting some pictures when my mod is reday.


----------



## Arizone

Zepofan said:


> Good morning people!
> 
> First post here. Have been lurking for some time and have found som really nice mods.
> 
> I´m currently waiting for a blue scuba dude in a 710 case. Ordered it from shmek-.
> From what I gather the russian customs- and postalservice sometimes can be a pain. Do you guys know how long it would take for the shipment to reach Sweden in this case?
> 
> I´ll be posting some pictures when my mod is reday.


I wouldn't worry too much, you're located much closer to Moscow. Give it a few weeks at most.


----------



## Lefizz

I ordered two from different sellers 3 weeks ago from Russia, both arrived in under 2 weeks to Spain.


----------



## cajunpete

Zepofan said:


> Good morning people!
> 
> First post here. Have been lurking for some time and have found som really nice mods.
> 
> I´m currently waiting for a blue scuba dude in a 710 case. Ordered it from shmek-.
> From what I gather the russian customs- and postalservice sometimes can be a pain. Do you guys know how long it would take for the shipment to reach Sweden in this case?
> 
> I´ll be posting some pictures when my mod is reday.


First, welcome to the forum. Seems that being this is your first post to WUS, and it happens to be on the Russian Forum, you seem to have an interest in Russian watches. Well, you've come to the right place. In addition to being frequented by some very knowledgeable folks when if comes to everything horological and Russian, it also seems to have some of the most helpful and thoughtful people on the web. Come-by frequently, share, learn, and most importantly...enjoy.

Now as far as your concern with your watch purchase from shmek and the query regarding shipment via Russian Post...have no fears. While I have YET to buy anything from him shmek has a great reputation on the forum...and yes, Russian Post struggles at time with delivery time, but is quite reliable in my extensive history in using them.

Cheers,

Peter

P.S. BEWARE- If you are hoping to ever be talked out of buying a watch that you have researched and really like...it won't happen here. The participants here are some of the greatest enablers you will have the joy to run across!

-P


----------



## krmarq2015

Update: Mod complete!

Watch - $56 (Meranom)
Bezel - $23 (eBay)
Insert - $19 (eBay)
Bracelet - $15 (Amazon)

Is it now a $113 watch? Maybe, maybe not, but sure was fun picking out the parts and assembling!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.javid

krmarq2015 said:


> Update: Mod complete!
> 
> Watch - $56 (Meranom)
> Bezel - $23 (eBay)
> Insert - $19 (eBay)
> Bracelet - $15 (Amazon)
> 
> Is it now a $113 watch? Maybe, maybe not, but sure was fun picking out the parts and assembling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's looks like a much more expensive watch


----------



## krmarq2015

Appreciate it. Giving credit where credit is due, my inspiration was the Janis Trading Co Orthos.


----------



## Zepofan

cajunpete said:


> First, welcome to the forum. Seems that being this is your first post to WUS, and it happens to be on the Russian Forum, you seem to have an interest in Russian watches. Well, you've come to the right place. In addition to being frequented by some very knowledgeable folks when if comes to everything horological and Russian, it also seems to have some of the most helpful and thoughtful people on the web. Come-by frequently, share, learn, and most importantly...enjoy.
> 
> Now as far as your concern with your watch purchase from shmek and the query regarding shipment via Russian Post...have no fears. While I have YET to buy anything from him shmek has a great reputation on the forum...and yes, Russian Post struggles at time with delivery time, but is quite reliable in my extensive history in using them.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Peter
> 
> P.S. BEWARE- If you are hoping to ever be talked out of buying a watch that you have researched and really like...it won't happen here. The participants here are some of the greatest enablers you will have the joy to run across!
> 
> -P


Thanx for the welcome!!

The watch arrived the day after my post here. So Shmek- seems to be a trusted dealer!
Now I´m waiting for a bezel, insert and a leather strap.

You all have a great weekend!


----------



## Lefizz

I've got a couple of those super engineer 2 type bands which I bought from the Chinese site  for £8 each. Funnily enough one is on my blue scuba dude 710. They are absolutely excellent for the money.

I love your bezel and insert, very nice indeed


----------



## Pier1958




----------



## mauzer67




----------



## mauzer67




----------



## mattbeme

.
Mauzer: I am a fan of those 'Clean' or 'Smooth' bezels.

Are those the new gold hands from Meranom?

That's a vintage 470 case I believe. I think it was a great idea to brush it.

Radio Room dials are very unique and very Russian indeed.


Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## mattbeme

krmarq2015 said:


> Update: Mod complete!
> 
> Watch - $56 (Meranom)
> Bezel - $23 (eBay)
> Insert - $19 (eBay)
> Bracelet - $15 (Amazon)
> 
> Is it now a $113 watch? Maybe, maybe not, but sure was fun picking out the parts and assembling!


$113 is good considering the fun you had modding it and creating a unique watch. 
I am sure that you are the only person in your city and probably the entire country with that particular combination!

$15 for that bracelet is amazing. Chunky. It looks like the links are solid metal.

I usually don't wear metal bracelets, but this one looks enticing and is certainly affordable.

I would like to see one before I buy one; I want to test how strong it is. could you send your watch to me?


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

From the strap forum. This week only:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefizz

They are solid links and solid end links. Clasp is decent but not amazing. For £8 sent from China they are an absolute bargain.
I've bought two now.


----------



## laff79

Lefizz said:


> They are solid links and solid end links. Clasp is decent but not amazing. For £8 sent from China they are an absolute bargain.
> I've bought two now.


Message me that sellers name?


----------



## mauzer67

[QUOTE = mattbeme; 30535122]. 
Mauzer: I am a fan of those 'Clean' or 'Smooth' bezels.

Are those the new gold hands from Meranom?

That's a vintage 470 case I believe. I think it was a great idea to brush it.

Radio Room dials are very unique and very Russian indeed. [/ QUOTE]

mattbeme . Yes this is a new arrow from meranom.








otherwise you are right it is 470 vintage case
Further, on the basis of this case were collected by the radio room

the rest were ordered to meranom

namely

1-VOSTOK AMPHIBIA ORIGINAL GILDED HANDS- 9,90$
2-CLEAN BEZEL 01K2 - 14,90$
3-RUBBER SEALS SET TO VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN WATCH - 3,90$
4-DIAL FOR VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN 650-5,90$
5- 2415 MOVEMENT- 39,90$
6-AMPHIBIA CASEBACK WITH GLASS-15,00$
7-CROWN FOR VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN 71, 42, 96 CASES-5,00$

summary of the purchase - 94.2$


----------



## mauzer67




----------



## cajunpete

Zepofan said:


> Thanx for the welcome!!
> 
> The watch arrived the day after my post here. So Shmek- seems to be a trusted dealer!
> Now I´m waiting for a bezel, insert and a leather strap.
> 
> You all have a great weekend!


Please post some pictures when you get it all together..also lets us know about your buying experiences with your bezel and straps.

Pete


----------



## LF78

krmarq2015 said:


> Bracelet - $15 (Amazon)


Awesome! Would you mind sharing the link?


----------



## krmarq2015

LF78 said:


> Awesome! Would you mind sharing the link?


I was very surprised by the quality. I believe the links are solid, significantly better than the stock bracelet on the 710.

Comes in a few different sizes... Here you go - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015PRVL6Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Racerke

Ordered this weekend a new amphibia. This will become my summer watch. The blue scuba dude with blue bezel and mesh strap. Parts and watch will arrive begin july i hope.


----------



## mattbeme

Racerke said:


> Ordered this weekend a new amphibia. This will become my summer watch. The blue scuba dude with blue bezel and mesh strap.


Blue is good for the summer.

You have only _one_ watch for the summer?

You must have no less than_ four:_

_- 1 for cloudy days
- 1 for sunny days_
_- 1 to attract the girls at the beach 
- 1 to remind you that your wife will return soon to the beach to bring you the cold beer you asked her to buy for you.

_


----------



## Racerke

Lol no, but every excuse is good for another watch 😂


----------



## mariomart

This old "AMFIBIA" girl has seen better days, but she's still special to me 

I have an original replacement domed crown on the way and I'm also searching for a genuine white dial in better condition. I also have a spare genuine seconds hand but I figure I'll swap it out if/when all the other bits come together.


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> This old "AMFIBIA" girl has seen better days, but she's still special to me
> 
> I have an original replacement domed crown on the way and I'm also searching for a genuine white dial in better condition. I also have a spare genuine seconds hand but I figure I'll swap it out if/when all the other bits come together.
> 
> View attachment 8526218


Very nice.

I really wish Vostok still made their crystals with the nice even dome found on these vintage pieces. I have a 470 & 119 on which I would like to replace the crystal to ensure water resistance. Unfortunately new crystals are flat on top and only sloped on the edges. I believe they may be taller as well.


----------



## Apatride

Blue Scuba dude with the strap from a K-35. They took 6 months to arrive but I really love them.


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> I also have a spare genuine seconds hand but I figure I'll swap it out if/when all the other bits come together.


Where on earth did you find an original Type 350 second hand?


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Where on earth did you find an original Type 350 second hand?


As luck would have it I came across an auction a few months ago which had a watch with a fake dial, however what interested me most was that it used a set of original sword gold hands and seconds hand. The movement was also an original 2209 SU which after receiving it I found it purred like a kitten  The case was also in excellent condition. I managed to buy it for AUD$45 in the hopes it would eventually pay off. Sometimes it pays to trawl through the thousands of possibilities just incase this sort of thing pops up.


----------



## edih

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79

120 SE on president style bracelet


----------



## sonics

Boctok NVCH-30 second generation on 22 mm zulu strap.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sonics

A part of my small collection.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## edih

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanwilder

View attachment DSC04608.jpg


----------



## Dr.Z

Nice! Could you tell me about the bracelet? I am putting together a "Voxa" and your bracelet looks like a "beads of rice". I have only found expensive Omega and Doxa replacements or cheap one that don't look the part. 

Thanks!

Edit: this is for edih


----------



## mauzer67

Это земноводное механизм 2414
































 Этот амфибия механизм 2414


----------



## edih

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

Nice combo, I'd like to ask where this beautiful BOR bracelet can be sourced



edih said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edih

messyGarage said:


> Nice combo, I'd like to ask where this beautiful BOR bracelet can be sourced


yobokies
http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library/Beads of Rice?sort=3&page=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

Thanks



edih said:


> yobokies
> Beads Of Rice by yobokies | Photobucket
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojoatomic




----------



## Stereotype

A couple of Amphibian 710 with DR.Seikostain Atlas One & Red Neck Bezels. Inserts Dagaz & SausageDogSeiko


----------



## K-19

One of two Amphibians I own:


----------



## mattbeme

K-19 said:


> One of two Amphibians I own:


WOW!

Bold colour !

It's good to see a striped NATO. They are able to make a dial come to life.

That narrow, plain bezel is a good choice for this combination as it allows the dial to become the focal point.


----------



## Type-1

Here's my white amphibian, waiting for my scuba dude blue.










Send from my iPhone


----------



## rokman

K-19 said:


> One of two Amphibians I own:
> 
> View attachment 8623146


what model exactly is this one?


----------



## Type-1

rokman said:


> what model exactly is this one?


Looks like 420386, i was looking time ago this models but the wide of the strap is only 20. I like with 22+

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

Type-1 said:


> Looks like 420386, i was looking time ago this models but the wide of the strap is only 20. I like with 22+


Actually, the width of the strap for the 420 case is only 18mm. 
20mm would be better.


----------



## mattbeme

.













Meranom: 420386

The one on the right (owned by K-19) seems to have a dial with raised numbers and a nice sunburst texture.

However, perhaps the photo from Meranom does not show this. Many of his photos are too bright and simply
do not show the beauty of some of the dials.

Perhaps our friend Bevowatch here can help them make better photos!

Some of the best Amphibia dials have been reduced to cheaper and more plain versions with only printed indices without sunburst texture. Sad. We now have to pay quite a bit more to have such dials with the SE models.


----------



## K-19

mattbeme said:


> .
> View attachment 8626514
> View attachment 8626554
> 
> Meranom: 420386
> 
> The one on the right (owned by K-19) seems to have a dial with raised numbers and a nice sunburst texture.
> 
> However, perhaps the photo from Meranom does not show this. Many of his photos are too bright and simply
> do not show the beauty of some of the dials.
> 
> Perhaps our friend Bevowatch here can help them make better photos!
> 
> Some of the best Amphibia dials have been reduced to cheaper and more plain versions with only printed indices without sunburst texture. Sad. We now have to pay quite a bit more to have such dials with the SE models.


Correct. My dial has the sunburst and raised numbers. I purchased it about 5 years ago from Zenitar. I don't know about the ones being sold now, but I agree that it's hard to tell from the sellers' photos. If they aren't selling the sunburst and raised numbers for this one anymore, that's a real shame, because this particular dial is stunning in the sunlight.


----------



## Type-1

mattbeme said:


> Actually, the width of the strap for the 420 case is only 18mm.
> 20mm would be better.


I remember why I didn't bought this model, because of the width of the strap 18 in this case as you said is to small for my point of view

Send from my iPhone


----------



## tikkathree

Type-1 said:


> Looks like 420386, i was looking time ago this models but the wide of the strap is only 20. I like with 22+
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


Maybe a strap like this one from Di Model would please you? I'm not always a fan of 18mm.









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Type-1

tikkathree said:


> Maybe a strap like this one from Di Model would please you? I'm not always a fan of 18mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


That's a nice strap but if the case is for 18 means that's a 36-39mm wide and if I put this kind of strap I don't think it will match. But I will have a look an maybe change my mind.

Send from my iPhone


----------



## _MS_




----------



## fargelios

Vostok Amfibia Seaman


----------



## Stereotype

fargelios said:


> Vostok Amfibia Seaman
> 
> View attachment 8635274
> 
> 
> View attachment 8635282


Not often you see the new breed on here! It's a bit like the Austin Mini versus the BMW mini! It's nice, what type of movement?


----------



## fargelios

Stereotype said:


> Not often you see the new breed on here! It's a bit like the Austin Mini versus the BMW mini! It's nice, what type of movement?


Thank you! It is about 10 years old model with Vostok 2416b movement.


----------



## taike

fargelios said:


> Vostok Amfibia Seaman
> 
> View attachment 8635282


Not sure what to make of the black seaman on the face...


----------



## saturnine

Oригинал









Domed crown









Lest you think the dial is drab...


----------



## K-19

Here's a shot of my green scuba dude sunburst dial under the light. It glows!


----------



## dan_bsht

My first modern Amphibian!








Brushed the top of the case to give it a little contrast with the bezel and polished sides; love it.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## southwade

_MS_ said:


> View attachment 8635106
> 
> View attachment 8635122
> 
> View attachment 8635130


This is stunning! I love that bezel! Is it original?


----------



## debasercl

_MS_ said:


> View attachment 8635106
> 
> View attachment 8635122
> 
> View attachment 8635130


Why is missing the three first lume dots?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## _MS_

debasercl said:


> Why is missing the three first lume dots?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Because it's a Vostok (and Vostok doesn't have the best Quality Control) 

No, actually, when the watch arrived those 3 dots were floating on the dial. I tried to "paste" them on the dial again. I succeeded in the first one at 12. The second was got crushed in the process and the last one got dirty. In disappointment, I removed the one on 12 that I'd just pasted. So, that's the story.


----------



## _MS_

southwade said:


> This is stunning! I love that bezel! Is it original?


Yes, sir. It's model number 120512.

I think this is one of those few Vostoks that you can buy and wear without doing any mods.
The dial is very classic (wore by a cosmonaut). None of the famous Vostok graphics on the dial.
Bezel is a newer design, love the font of the numbers. The bezel is chrome plated brass. Meranom sells a Stainless Steel bezel with the same design.
It comes with a thick silicone/rubber strap. Very nice.

Here's that picture with a cosmonaut wearing a Vostok of a similar dial.









You can buy it here:
http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120512.html

Please note that the dial is sunburst black, not the darkest shade of black, and the hour markings on the dial are not white but a very light shade of green like the colour of lume.


----------



## chptrk67

Vostok 110650 Amphibia (Radio Room) / Vostok 2416B 31 Jewel Automatic Movement


----------



## Racerke




----------



## Stereotype

chptrk67 said:


> Vostok 110650 Amphibia (Radio Room) / Vostok 2416B 31 Jewel Automatic Movement


Is that a Dave Murphy Bezel?


----------



## chptrk67

Murphy Bezel / Dagaz Insert


----------



## mariomart

Some of my babies asleep in their cribs ....


----------



## Stereotype

chptrk67 said:


> Murphy Bezel / Dagaz Insert


Thought so. They are excellent quality and really lift the watch. You can easily tell by the thick edge around the insert.


----------



## jolurove

More photos of my newly modded amphibia. That bezel + dial is like they're just meant to be together!


----------



## jolurove

Why do I see the pictures twice when I see them in Tapatalk? Does anyone else have this problem?

Enviado desde mi XT1092 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

jolurove said:


> Why do I see the pictures twice when I see them in Tapatalk? Does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1092 mediante Tapatalk


No. Not on iOS version. But it's is a very glitchy app that they seem to change frequently for no apparent reason rather than fixing bugs


----------



## ar.javid

jolurove said:


> Why do I see the pictures twice when I see them in Tapatalk? Does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1092 mediante Tapatalk


Same problem here. Using it on android


----------



## jolurove

I guess is a problem with the app then... 😐

Enviado desde mi XT1092 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LF78

Pimp my scubadude...


----------



## TrekRemedy9

Forza PANERISTI !!


----------



## Coug76

My new (to me) 420555. I bought it to mod into something specific.

I might just switch it to a 120 case instead.










Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## pamaro

My new watch. Bought yesterday on a fleamarket.


----------



## siblingchris

That's weird......

Why the odd looking scuba dude and English on the back? Someone please educate me!


----------



## Shockwave

Bezel and hands look off too.


----------



## pamaro

Even if it is a franken. I love this watch! I would never give a amphibia with "boctok" a chance.. The black Hands are also a great detail!


Maybe it was made for export?


----------



## mroatman

pamaro said:


> Maybe it was made for export?


Could be, but why would the dial be printed in Cyrillic? And why would the printing be so imprecise (overlapping hour markers)? And why would the dial be in worse condition than the case? Isn't the case meant to protect the dial, not the other way around?

To many questions, in my opinion. But it certainly is an interesting piece.


----------



## pamaro

All these questions cannot spoil the joy. I realy like the watch overall.


----------



## Shockwave

pamaro said:


> All these questions cannot spoil the joy. I realy like the watch overall.


All that matters. Enjoy your new piece.


----------



## K-19

pamaro said:


> All these questions cannot spoil the joy. I realy like the watch overall.


 As long as you enjoy it, that's all that matters. :-!


----------



## mroatman

pamaro said:


> All these questions cannot spoil the joy. I realy like the watch overall.


Never intended to spoil the fun, I'm sorry if it sounded that way! I have a whole collection of redials that I truly love.

I'm very interested in the origins of your amphibia, whatever they may be. It's a really interesting watch.


----------



## jpaciolla

Pic 1 is my new scuba dude in original format, Pic 2 is how I will change it; with either a black rubber strap; or a black and grey zulu strap like Sean Connery wore as 007 in early Bond movies



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

jpaciolla said:


> Pic 1 is my new scuba dude in original format, Pic 2 is how I will change it; with either a black rubber strap; or a black and grey zulu strap like Sean Connery wore as 007 in early Bond movies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful, but I don't see any pics.


----------



## jpaciolla

taike said:


> Wonderful, but I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

jpaciolla said:


> Pic 1 is my new scuba dude in original format, Pic 2 is how I will change it; with either a black rubber strap; or a black and grey zulu strap like Sean Connery wore as 007 in early Bond movies


+1 Black and Grey 'Bond' ZULU.

Very classy.


----------



## siblingchris

mroatman said:


> Never intended to spoil the fun, I'm sorry if it sounded that way! I have a whole collection of redials that I truly love.
> 
> I'm very interested in the origins of your amphibia, whatever they may be. It's a really interesting watch.


Same here, sorry! My original question wasn't written with sarcasm, I did actually think someone might chip in and give the history of why it looks like it does and why the case back was English etc.


----------



## Davide Erba

This is mine!!!


----------



## saturnine

mroatman said:


> Never intended to spoil the fun, I'm sorry if it sounded that way! I have a whole collection of redials that I truly love.
> 
> I'm very interested in the origins of your amphibia, whatever they may be. It's a really interesting watch.


Your collection of Vostok images (& others!) is astounding. Very useful as well; thank you very much.


----------



## cb29010

Here is mine


----------



## mroatman

saturnine said:


> Your collection of Vostok images (& others!) is astounding. Very useful as well; thank you very much.


"Useful" is my goal and the best complement I could receive  Thank YOU!


----------



## elsoldemayo

New Neptune!


----------



## mariomart

A mix of old, new and franken ....


----------



## TonyCH

Hi guys, here are mine:


----------



## pschmutzler

Hi guys,

My Dad purchased this watch about 15 years ago in Tbilisi, Georgia. I've determined it's a Vostok Amphibia, but not much else. Hopefully these pictures will help someone assist me in tracking down more info on it.

Paul


----------



## Arizone

pschmutzler said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My Dad purchased this watch about 15 years ago in Tbilisi, Georgia. I've determined it's a Vostok Amphibia, but not much else. Hopefully these pictures will help someone assist me in tracking down more info on it.
> 
> Paul


It's definitely an Amphibian, from the late 80's the early 90's. Looks like it's not automatic. It's an antimagnetic model with a shield inside, and has an original Komandirskie dial. It's in pretty rough shape. You could attempt to polish the crystal using toothpaste or Polywatch, but it would take a while and wouldn't clear all of the damage. You could replace the crystal instead, and the bezel could be replaced as well. The dial and hands look to be in great shape though. It's a great model though, enjoy it!


----------



## edih

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-19

pschmutzler said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My Dad purchased this watch about 15 years ago in Tbilisi, Georgia. I've determined it's a Vostok Amphibia, but not much else. Hopefully these pictures will help someone assist me in tracking down more info on it.
> 
> Paul
> View attachment 8766018
> View attachment 8766026
> View attachment 8766034


Wow. The stories this watch could tell if it could talk!

I agree with Arizone. You could easily restore this watch to it's former glory with very little investment. A new bezel, crystal, and band would do it wonders.


----------



## pschmutzler

Arizone said:


> It's definitely an Amphibian, from the late 80's the early 90's. Looks like it's not automatic. It's an antimagnetic model with a shield inside, and has an original Komandirskie dial. It's in pretty rough shape. You could attempt to polish the crystal using toothpaste or Polywatch, but it would take a while and wouldn't clear all of the damage. You could replace the crystal instead, and the bezel could be replaced as well. The dial and hands look to be in great shape though. It's a great model though, enjoy it!


Thanks for the info. You've saved me a lot of headache Googling this when I have almost no idea what I'm looking for. My Dad is returning to Tbilisi next spring, so maybe I should have him look for more parts.


----------



## Arizone

pschmutzler said:


> Thanks for the info. You've saved me a lot of headache Googling this when I have almost no idea what I'm looking for. My Dad is returning to Tbilisi next spring, so maybe I should have him look for more parts.


You're probably only going to find individual replacement parts online at Meranom.com or Ebay, but you might instead find more Vostok watches to harvest for parts instead.


----------



## Philadelphia Collins

jolurove said:


> I guess is a problem with the app then...
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1092 mediante Tapatalk


I reloaded the app and don't see double pics but I do think I lost a "message" from someone that I thought I replied to. I think Taoatalk is really buggy in some versions and on some sites.


----------



## taike

Philadelphia Collins said:


> I reloaded the app and don't see double pics but I do think I lost a "message" from someone that I thought I replied to. I think Taoatalk is really buggy in some versions and on some sites.


Tapatalk preloads some media links. Double pics appear where the post has hot linked images, i.e., img tag nested in url tag where clicking on the image in a browser takes you to the image hosting site.


----------



## Philadelphia Collins

Thanks for the info. I think I fixed the messaging issue too. 

Anyway: Is the light orange "Neptune" bezel available alone? I like that bezel but can't find it. Thank you.


----------



## Bauta

Philadelphia Collins said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I fixed the messaging issue too.
> 
> Anyway: Is the light orange "Neptune" bezel available alone? I like that bezel but can't find it. Thank you.


Meranom said on facebook that it might be available at some time, but not yet.


----------



## Philadelphia Collins

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Racerke

Today my vintage vostok


----------



## Valdi

Mr Curta said:


> It's one of my favourites . I'm not entirely sure of the base model number, it's an older model with 2209 movement and 090 case which pop up on eBay quite regularly. I've not been happy with the aesthetic result of fitting a clean polished bezel onto a starburst finished case, which was my original intention. This is a blue bezel from Meranom as fitted to some special editions, I think it's a better option.


Very nice!!


----------



## Valdi

*Re*

Nice.

Very nice clean look.

Blue scuba dude. My favorite.

I ordered 2 Scuba Dudes in 710 cases. Blue ad black.

I like the mesh shark bracelet with it.

Very useful forum. Thanks.

Nice.

Very interesting.

That's the one I ordered 2 weeks ago and similar bracelet also!!!

I have never seen one with face like that.


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Re*



Valdi said:


> Nice.
> 
> Very nice clean look.
> 
> Blue scuba dude. My favorite.
> 
> I ordered 2 Scuba Dudes in 710 cases. Blue ad black.
> 
> I like the mesh shark bracelet with it.
> 
> Very useful forum. Thanks.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Very interesting.
> 
> That's the one I ordered 2 weeks ago and similar bracelet also!!!
> 
> I have never seen one with face like that.


Welcome.

You might want to quote the post you are responding to in each case - otherwise it's not clear who you are replying to or what watch you are looking it.


----------



## Cybersaber

Hi

i jsut received my first Vostok yesterderday from Shmek, and they are really unique i find, simple but they look differents. Already change the bracelet. I thunk that it's the beginning for my Vostok collection.


----------



## Arizone

Mr Curta said:


> It's one of my favourites . I'm not entirely sure of the base model number, it's an older model with 2209 movement and 090 case which pop up on eBay quite regularly. I've not been happy with the aesthetic result of fitting a clean polished bezel onto a starburst finished case, which was my original intention. This is a blue bezel from Meranom as fitted to some special editions, I think it's a better option.


The blue bezel and especially that strap looks excellent!


----------



## Stereotype

Latest Vostok Amphibia creation.

100 Case, 662 face (taken from an 090), Dr Seikostain 'Red October' case back, triangle case back ring, shark coin 100 bezel, planet ocean orange & black insert. Zulu-diver Nato from Watchgeko.


----------



## Racerke

Some close up's


----------



## edih

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

Since yesterday and still have it on!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sebastienb

My latest one :


----------



## dan_bsht

sebastienb said:


> My latest one :


I've just ordered one of those last night! It looks fantastic. Do you like yours?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sebastienb

Oh yes ! The slight greenish tint of the indexes is lovely. It has definitely a vintage vibe, with a zest of modern with the blue dots on the bezel and the blue hand.


----------



## dan_bsht

Can't wait for mine to arrive 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Coug76

the_watchier said:


> I've just ordered one of those last night! It looks fantastic. Do you like yours?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I just got one too. I am thinking about giving re-luming a try. After a bit of practice I think luming the 512 dial would be kinda cool.


----------



## dan_bsht

Coug76 said:


> I just got one too. I am thinking about giving re-luming a try. After a bit of practice I think luming the 512 dial would be kinda cool.


Don't forget to post a lot of pics 😊

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## K-19

sebastienb said:


> My latest one :


Very nice. :-!


----------



## ALEX-77

My little modding new bezel and strap shark


----------



## huwiki

My first Vostok.


----------



## ALEX-77

My Amphibia new leather strap of manufacture Pattini


----------



## ALEX-77

And my ВOСTOK oldschool 18 КАМНЕЙ



















Bezel : Meranom
Leather Strap Rally: Alie..ress


----------



## saturnine

*Genuine Vostok NATOs?*

I ran across these and had never seen them on here so I thought they may be of interest. 18 & 22mm. Probably not top grain leather given the cost, but probably no worse than other cheap leather NATOs. The seller (koche-vikto) has some Vostoks for sale with the band included; which makes them a bargain since you would likely discard the factory bracelet anyway. No affiliation or transactions with this seller.

"Genuine leather strap for watches Vostok"
http://stores.ebay.com/koche-vikto/BANDS-/_i.html?_fsub=10274289015


----------



## elsoldemayo

*Re: Genuine Vostok NATOs?*

I bought a couple of the 22mm straps and wearing one today for the first time, see the WRUW thread for a pic. Very comfortable soft leather and excellent quality for the price.
Have some of the 18mm on the way too.


----------



## maguirejp

My Scuba dude back in Cuban waters where it seems to thrive!
cheers


----------



## Rimmed762

Also ordered one couple of days ago. Left Volgograd and now in Domodedovo.

Just what my white K35 was missing. Same watch in the ad also.


----------



## Stereotype

Another recent update.


----------



## Arizone

Can you believe only $10?

Before and after.


----------



## mroatman

Arizone said:


> Can you believe only $10?
> 
> Before and after.


No way!! You could probably sell it for twenty times that price. Cyrillic case back?

Awesome score!


----------



## Arizone

mroatman said:


> No way!! You could probably sell it for twenty times that price. Cyrillic case back?
> 
> Awesome score!


Yep, Cyrillic. I don't know about twenty times, it isn't a 300m and it's in pretty rough shape. The crown has trouble going back into the winding position after setting, which stops the movement. If I push the stem back in from the inside it runs fine however. The bezel was loose, so I took it off. The old spring was a rusted mess that eventually came out in four separate pieces. I finally got the bezel back on with a new spring, but now it's essentially glued in place. The crystal scratches are also beyond my patience, but I did remove the overall haze. Oh well, can't complain for the price.

I'll decide when I finally get my nvch-30 project watch which of the two to keep.


----------



## mroatman

Arizone said:


> Yep, Cyrillic. I don't know about twenty times, it isn't a 300m and it's in pretty rough shape. The crown has trouble going back into the winding position after setting, which stops the movement. If I push the stem back in from the inside it runs fine however. The bezel was loose, so I took it off. The old spring was a rusted mess that eventually came out in four separate pieces. I finally got the bezel back on with a new spring, but now it's essentially glued in place. The crystal scratches are also beyond my patience, but I did remove the overall haze. Oh well, can't complain for the price.
> 
> I'll decide when I finally get my nvch-30 project watch which of the two to keep.


The 200m Cyrillic Type-350s are still quite rare and highly coveted. They regularly go for $150-200+, maybe not in that condition, but stranger things have happened on eBay...

Sounds like you did an impressive job with the restoration. The photos show it. Well done!


----------



## Poor Old Dave

This one. Can't find anything like it online. Slightly bothersome in that it has no date.


----------



## taike

Poor Old Dave said:


> View attachment 8959682
> 
> 
> This one. Can't find anything like it online. Slightly bothersome in that it has no date.


http://meranom.com/archive/amphibian-se-archive/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-110722-02s.html

Most meranom SE models don't have date.


----------



## saturnine

Poor Old Dave said:


> This one. Can't find anything like it online. Slightly bothersome in that it has no date.


@Poor Old Dave; You could piece it together.

Reproduction of the dial:
Clock Dial Watch VOSTOK Amphibian Amfibia Diameter 29 40mm | eBay

And you can get paddle hands from Yobokies or IgorIV.


----------



## Rimmed762

Favinovs custom Amphibia.
With a lume shot. I will take better pictures and write the review soon. 

Seems promising. Very nice watch.


----------



## saturnine

How much of that is custom & how much is original? It looks thoroughly original, except for the outstanding lume, of course.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> @Poor Old Dave; You could piece it together.
> 
> Reproduction of the dial:
> _Clock Dial Watch VOSTOK Amphibian Amfibia Diameter 29 40mm | eBay _
> 
> And you can get paddle hands from Yobokies or IgorIV.


I have that dial from that seller and I can confirm that it is of excellent quality. I would not hesitate to buy another one.
I have all the Vostok dials he sells and all are excellent.

I have also the 'Paddle' hands from Igor IV. They are excellent quality and are as easy to install as genuine Vostok hands.
I have to say however, that the Minute hand is longer than necessary, at least with certain dials.

--------


_I am 'mattbeme': my WUS account has crashed and needs to be repaired. _


----------



## fofofomin

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave

As you can see the rubber strap that came with the Meranom Amphibia just barely fits my rather large wrist.

I can see a Blue Nato on this.....


----------



## Rimmed762

saturnine said:


> How much of that is custom & how much is original? It looks thoroughly original, except for the outstanding lume, of course.


I think I should have written customized. This was built to spec and I consider these customs.

New watch with lume hands, dial and bezel. Also serviced and checked. So, in this watch the extra is luming and quality control.

But, I look it through and write a review.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Poor Old Dave said:


> As you can see the rubber strap that came with the Meranom Amphibia just barely fits my rather large wrist.
> 
> I can see a Blue Nato on this.....


You must have rather large wrists.

I am a fan of Nato straps. I have begun purchasing extra long (XL) Nato from Clockwork Synergy.
High quality, good price and the perfect length. Black PVD hardware is not extra.

I have bought Nato straps from a half dozen sellers and I would say that these XL Nato (and their XL Zulu style) are the best 
deal for extra long straps.

They are 304mm long with the buckle. About 295mm without the buckle.

You can fold the extra amount in several different ways or just cut the extra and seal the edge with a lighter.

Here is how I wear mine:









_I am 'mattbeme': my WUS account has crashed and needs to be repaired. 
I created this new temporary account to restore access to WUS. _


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Here is the back of my Amphibia
Amphibia back by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Poor Old Dave said:


> View attachment 8965889
> 
> 
> As you can see the rubber strap that came with the Meranom Amphibia just barely fits my rather large wrist.
> 
> I can see a Blue Nato on this.....


You might want to try a Borealis rubber strap in blue color, those are large and looks great! The blue one is just the perfect shade for your blue Amphibia.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Poor Old Dave said:


> View attachment 8959682
> 
> 
> This one. Can't find anything like it online. Slightly bothersome in that it has no date.


I love this dial, here is mine


----------



## Stereotype

Spot the interloper?


----------



## Bauta

jose-CostaRica said:


> I love this dial, here is mine


Fantastic!


----------



## Pier1958




----------



## S.H.




----------



## rothko

S.H. said:


> View attachment 8987601


Very nice trio!!!!


----------



## S.H.

Thanks!


----------



## GearHeadDreaming

I call her the Gypsy. My watch that I use for dirty jobs. This thing is surprisingly very accurate.


----------



## Karamazov

GearHeadDreaming said:


> I call her the Gypsy. My watch that I use for dirty jobs. This thing is surprisingly very accurate.


Oh, hello "my brother from another mother"!! :-d


----------



## Poor Old Dave

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a SO VERY much better picture than I can get. My Amphibia looks like that!


----------



## maguirejp

Here is my combo of watch and bottle. Cheers


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

maguirejp said:


> Here is my combo of watch and bottle. Cheers


I cannot decide which I like more, the Brandy or the Vostok.

That's a great idea.

I think we should buy extra Vostoks to decorate our bottles.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

jose-CostaRica said:


> I love this dial, here is mine


Nice! Where can I find these hands?


----------



## Mondy

Vostok Amfibia (model 110647) on brown Kuki flex leather strap (f002-2b) Pictures dont do it justice.


----------



## rothko

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I cannot decide which I like more, the Brandy or the Vostok.
> 
> That's a great idea.
> 
> I think we should buy extra Vostoks to decorate our bottles.


I think I need to buy more bottles... either way it's win-win!!!:-d


----------



## Pentona

My first Scuba Dude.


----------



## _MS_

Pentona said:


> My first Scuba Dude.


Hey, from where did you get this? I can't find a blue scuba dude with the silver border around the date window. Please post some more pics, preferably shot in daylight. And, post the link of the seller.


----------



## Pentona

Unfortunately it's from a private seller from a Finnish auction site, the papers say it was bought from Smirs a few years ago. No sunburst dial, unfortunately.


----------



## alexir




----------



## JonS1967

At the park with the kids.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _MS_

Pentona said:


> Unfortunately it's from a private seller from a Finnish auction site, the papers say it was bought from Smirs a few years ago. No sunburst dial, unfortunately.


Ok.
I love the old blue scuba dude dial colour. Now they use turquoise instead of royal blue.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

JonS1967 said:


> At the park with the kids.


Human kids, or a few of your favourite watches ??


----------



## siblingchris

_MS_ said:


> Ok.
> I love the old blue scuba dude dial colour. Now they use turquoise instead of royal blue.


You can still get the blue one, contact boris_gvb on eBay

I did ask a few sellers about the silver surround date window, but apparently that hasn't been on any new scuba dudes for a couple of years at least now.


----------



## JonS1967

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Human kids, or a few of your favourite watches ??


Human kids and a favorite watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dav1ds

instagram: authentic_soviet_watches


----------



## Bauta




----------



## Astute-C




----------



## mariomart

This old girl arrived today :-! The crystal was in a bad way originally but after attacking it with Brasso it came up quite well apart from some crazing. The dial has a lovely aged pattern.

Unsure if the movement is original to it's age (the bridges do not have the Vostok sign or SU sign) but it runs beautifully.

Just waiting on some swing lugs to finish her off |>

Crystal Before polishing.








Crystal After polishing.


----------



## 979greenwich




----------



## HKara55

it is a wonderful amphibian. it's really too much nice.

Sent from my Lenovo S1a40 usingTapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

New and fresh today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Stereotype

Perfect Summer combination......gin & tonic, Vostok Amphibia 710 Sailboat! Seiko Pepsi, DR Seikostain Redneck One, Nato Watchgecko.


----------



## K-19

My green sunburst Scuba Dude.


----------



## Jguitron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

This beauty again today

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JBT

Lots of nice stuff here. My humble collection.


----------



## Arizone

JBT said:


> Lots of nice stuff here. My humble collection.


----------



## dmnc

JBT said:


> Lots of nice stuff here. My humble collection.
> 
> View attachment 9082362


Is that the new 670 SE? If you have one to compare, it would be great to get a roundup of how it matches up to the old 470 case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocel

My Amphibia Komandirskie crossover
If anyone can tell me what tank is depicted here, that would be a joy for me to know.


----------



## adyo13

*Amphibias KGB*

My KGB Amphibia - love it..even if it's not precise at all  (+2 min/day if I wind it full, +30 sec if I let it automatic or with few winds, but it seams that the reserve is not that powerful so I often find it resting. 
Are there any differences between the models with the text under 6 o'clock and models without that text (what does it say?)?


----------



## Poor Old Dave

*Re: Amphibias KGB*









Amphibia for a rainy Thursday


----------



## Pentona

*Re: Amphibias KGB*



adyo13 said:


> Are there any differences between the models with the text under 6 o'clock and models without that text (what does it say?)?


It says Made in Russia, Soviet models said CCCP meaning Soviet Union, or Zakaz MO CCCP, meaning sold only in Department of Defense shops. In early 90s they didn't know what to write, so they wrote nothing.


----------



## JBT

dmnc said:


> Is that the new 670 SE? If you have one to compare, it would be great to get a roundup of how it matches up to the old 470 case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it's the new 670SE. Unfortunately I don't own the old 470 case so I wouldn't know if there was a size difference. Only thing I can say is that it's a lot bigger than I expected. Not a bad thing, just not what I imagined.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

monocel said:


> ...If anyone can tell me what tank is depicted here, that would be a joy for me to know.


I always assumed it is the T-34 which is perhaps the most iconic Soviet tank.


----------



## monocel

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I always assumed it is the T-34 which is perhaps the most iconic Soviet tank.


Thanks man! It seems the profile is actually closer to T-34. I was initially referencing it to T-62. I initially fell in love with color blending on this dial. For some odd reasons, Amphibia seems to always look better on real life than online images. Having a tank in the dial is a bonus. For me it resembles the toughness of this watches and it fits really well on the ministry. Ministry seems to be the best dial to fit some komandirskie dials.


----------



## drbobguy




----------



## Matt_Bored_O

monocel said:


> ....I initially fell in love with color blending on this dial. ........ it fits really well on the ministry. Ministry seems to be the best case to fit some komandirskie dials.


I don't normally like military Russian dials but I must say that the more I look at your watch, the more I like it.

You're right, the colour blending on the dial is really nice.

I have always liked the idea of a Vostok bezel with the chrome removed. Everything about your watch is completely balanced and it is very pleasant to look at. The colours are warm and it looks very rugged.

I think it is now one of my favourites. Well done.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
I think it would be nice if Vostok produced a nice cream coloured dial.


----------



## General Zod

My first Amphibia! I thought I would try this case style as I like the shrouded mounts. I find that it least likely to snag on clothes, etc. Also put on a 20mm rubber strap on it and trimmed it down to 18mm. I find the taper matches the lines of this case and the wider band is more comfortable to wear. Now it looks more like diver to me. The stock bracelet was a real hair grabber and was a pain to adjust.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

General Zod said:


> My first Amphibia! I thought I would try this case style as I like the shrouded mounts. I find that it least likely to snag on clothes, etc. Also put on a 20mm rubber strap on it and trimmed it down to 18mm. I find the taper matches the lines of this case and the wider band is more comfortable to wear. Now it looks more like diver to me. The stock bracelet was a real hair grabber and was a pain to adjust.


I agree. I think a 20mm tapered strap compliments the 060 case very well.

Welcome to the fourm !


----------



## monocel

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I think it would be nice if Vostok produced a nice cream coloured dial.


I 100% agree. It crossed my mind if this might be a good idea to suggest this to WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted?A cream color dial really compliments the plexiglass on Amphibias. And if the dials and hands tapers down to follow the curvature of the crystal, that might be really a killer watch to look at.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

monocel said:


> I 100% agree. It crossed my mind if this might be a good idea to suggest this to WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted?A cream color dial really compliments the plexiglass on Amphibias. And if the dials and hands tapers down to follow the curvature of the crystal, that might be really a killer watch to look at.


IgorIV could produce this dial, no doubt.


----------



## saturnine

JBT said:


> Yea it's the new 670SE. Unfortunately I don't own the old 470 case so I wouldn't know if there was a size difference. Only thing I can say is that it's a lot bigger than I expected. Not a bad thing, just not what I imagined.


I didn't realized those were already available. EDIT: Nevermind, I see the specs on Meranom.

Is it brushed or blasted? If brushed, star or circular pattern?

Gah, that's a nice crown...wish it was available separately.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> ..Is it brushed or blasted? If brushed, star or circular pattern?....


670SE appears to be blasted.

I wish they produced a polished model so that we could brush it ourselves.

I don't like the blasted cases.


----------



## drbobguy

Not only is it blasted, it appears to me to be chrome-plated brass. But I could be wrong. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

drbobguy said:


> Not only is it blasted, it appears to me to be chrome-plated brass. But I could be wrong.


Stainless Steel.


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Stainless Steel.


I don't like blasted either.

drbobguy, you had me excited until Mattbemebored dashed my hopes; a brass Amphibia would be ripping fun. They should really think about an all brass/bronze Amphibia SE - not that I would buy it, as I'm already too cheap for an SE. Is bronze as a metal more expensive to source or difficult to work with in comparison to SS?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> drbobguy, you had me excited until Mattbemebored dashed my hopes;
> 
> a brass Amphibia would be ripping fun. They should really think about an all brass/bronze Amphibia SE - not that I would buy it, as I'm already too cheap for an SE. Is bronze as a metal more expensive to source or difficult to work with in comparison to SS?


'Mattbemebored': I see you are determined to prevent me from blaming my mistakes on the 'other me' by combining the two.
- You are certainly clever, in a sinister sort of manner...









'dashed my hopes' : That's what friends are for.

I like the idea of a brass Amphibia ! Bronze would be better because it develops a nice dark brown colour, if allowed, and not a brown-green colour of brass.

Bronze is easier to machine than 316 SS, especially bronze which contains Silicon.
Judging by current base metal prices and some of the more exotic metals, I think the cost of good quality bronze would be very similar to the cost of 316 Stainless Steel. The price of copper has increased dramatically. Tin is also quite expensive.

I think that bronze watches tend to be fairly expensive due to low demand for them. Low production numbers equals higher cost per unit.
It is a shame. I think that if more people could see how beautiful and unique bronze watches are, they may want to buy one. These watches are not marketed very visibly in the public sphere so most people don't know they exist. I would imagine that bronze is easier to cast than SS so it would presumably be easier for watch case manufacturers to cast bronze cases, reducing the amount of machining required.

I wish I owned a lathe and a mill; I would start machining a brass or bronze Amphibia today!

Perhaps someone here could edit a few photos to create brass/bronze Amphibia. I am curious now.


----------



## saturnine

That's interesting to know about bronze. Yes, they wouldn't have quite the demand. I've seen ads for a bronze Tudor Black Bay in magazines, but we know magazines don't have the distribution they used to. 

There is a Komandirskie somewhere between the central US and Ukraine which will be undergoing a chemical bath once it lands and I will be sure to share photos. Nothing you haven't seen before but that's the closest we can get to a bronze Amphibia. 

And frankly, that's rather amazing to even have that as an option. What other watchmaker outside of Casio or Seiko offers so many models?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> ....There is a Komandirskie somewhere between the central US and Ukraine which will be undergoing a chemical bath once it lands and I will be sure to share photos. Nothing you haven't seen before but that's the closest we can get to a bronze Amphibia.
> 
> And frankly, that's rather *amazing to even have that as an option. What other watchmaker outside of Casio or Seiko offers so many models?*


I have not yet bought a Komandirskie. I'm too focused on Amphibia I guess.

I need to buy one and strip the chrome with a chemical bath as you suggest. Acid.

I really like every stripped Komandirskie I have seen in this forum.

Wasn't there a thread in the forum which centred on brass 'Dirskies ?

One of my favourites is a #861 model, stripped to the brass, with the lugs shaped with a file. What a nice watch. When the photos were posted, I was hoping other folks would continue the trend but it seems to be a small minority who are willing to try this.

You're right: creating brass 'Dirskies by stripping the chrome creates an entirely new line of models !!














photos: unkonwn WUS members

Very unique and very uniquely Russian.


----------



## K-19

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I have not yet bought a Komandirskie. I'm too focused on Amphibia I guess.
> 
> I need to buy one and strip the chrome with a chemical bath as you suggest. Acid.
> 
> I really like every stripped Komandirskie I have seen in this forum.
> 
> Wasn't there a thread in the forum which centred on brass 'Dirskies ?
> 
> One of my favourites is a #861 model, stripped to the brass, with the lugs shaped with a file. What a nice watch. When the photos were posted, I was hoping other folks would continue the trend but it seems to be a small minority who are willing to try this.
> 
> You're right: creating brass 'Dirskies by stripping the chrome creates an entirely new line of models !!
> 
> View attachment 9128778
> View attachment 9128794
> 
> photos: unkonwn WUS members
> 
> Very unique and very uniquely Russian.


Yes, you should get a few new Komandirskies! I still like my Amphibians, but I think lately I've become more partial to my Komandirskies because they are lower profile, lighter weight, and less bulky compared to my Amphibians. Plus new ones are about half the price of an Amphibian. They aren't automatics, but I don't mind winding them up every morning.


----------



## mariomart

K-19 said:


> ... They aren't automatics, but I don't mind winding them up every morning.


They do make automatic Komandirskie's. Here is my K-35 which is one of my favourites.


----------



## Nigel J Kibble

Just received my 15 year old Vostok Amphibia £40 off Ebay


----------



## BizzyC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> One of my favourites is a #861 model, stripped to the brass, with the lugs shaped with a file. What a nice watch. When the photos were posted, I was hoping other folks would continue the trend but it seems to be a small minority who are willing to try this.
> 
> You're right: creating brass 'Dirskies by stripping the chrome creates an entirely new line of models !!
> 
> View attachment 9128778
> View attachment 9128794
> 
> photos: unkonwn WUS members
> 
> Very unique and very uniquely Russian.


The 861 & 86 series (even less water resistance) were on my radar, but I ended up choosing the 819. I like how the lugs flare out a bit, but in a subtle way.









That 86x looks really nice w/the plating removed.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.








I think this is a #720 bezel from Meranom?

It is a bezel which is not often seen here.

*Bizzy: * _Could you post a few more photos? _


----------



## dav1ds

NVCh-30.
instagram: authentic_soviet_watches


----------



## dmnc

Lightly modded Tonneau today. New dial, hands and crown from Meranom.

It's also currently riding a bit high because it has a 2416 in it. I think this is probably one of the cases that isn't well suited to the taller case back, losing some of the hugging shape that makes it so comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

My very first Vostoks... Two SEs bougth at Meranom and here in just three weeks! The first mod was easy... Two natos... A Phoenix and a F71 by CSW. Next steps... Trying several bezels and inserts. I will keep you updated


----------



## Racerke

Today again this one


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Nigel J Kibble

My Amphibia 15 yr old £40 off ebay


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Meranom Amphibia


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Playing with filters...


----------



## docvail

krmarq2015 said:


> Appreciate it. Giving credit where credit is due, my inspiration was the Janis Trading Co Orthos.


Hah!

That's awesome. Thank you for liking the Orthos enough to want to build your own version. I'm honored by the homage.

Enjoy your watch in the best of health, mate.


----------



## Racerke

Instead of another picture, i made al little film :-d


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medved001




----------



## jose-CostaRica

medved001 said:


> View attachment 9181810
> 
> 
> View attachment 9181818
> 
> 
> View attachment 9181834


Have you checked Meranom's blues hands?? i think your sailboat would look amazing with those instead of black ones


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

medved001 said:


> View attachment 9181810
> 
> 
> Excellent photo.
> 
> That's a fabulous strap for the Sailboat.
> 
> I bought one of those straps last year but I had trouble to find it.
> I could find it only at 'WatchGecko' (ebay) in the UK. Worth the price.
> 
> I agree with Jose: I think the Blue hands from Meranom would be good.
> 
> I chose to install silver hands on my Sailboat because I did not want to hide the image.
> 
> The hands could be re-painted with blue.


----------



## JonS1967

Was thinking about putting my black Scuba Dude back in this case (with this bezel) but after seeing this picture I'm really liking it the way it is so I'm having second thoughts.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medved001

jose-CostaRica said:


> Have you checked Meranom's blues hands?? i think your sailboat would look amazing with those instead of black ones





Matt_Bored_O said:


> medved001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9181810
> 
> 
> Excellent photo.
> 
> That's a fabulous strap for the Sailboat.
> 
> I bought one of those straps last year but I had trouble to find it.
> I could find it only at 'WatchGecko' (ebay) in the UK. Worth the price.
> 
> I agree with Jose: I think the Blue hands from Meranom would be good.
> 
> I chose to install silver hands on my Sailboat because I did not want to hide the image.
> 
> The hands could be re-painted with blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I agree, its good idea,
> This will be the next step modding these watch
> 
> BR
> Andrey
Click to expand...


----------



## Stereotype

Interesting Amphibian observations recently. 

My new (recent purchase) 662 faced 090 has completely flat digit markers! There seems to be a simplification drive going on at the factory? What with the silver date window disappearing on the blue 'Scuba Dude' and the straight hands on the Saliboat being replaced with standard black arrows and lumed second hand. What next? 

Suggests a requirement for us to get more hands on with the DIY customization! 

There's always an upside! 

Do those in the Vostok Factory think we can't spot this sort of stuff going on?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> ....My new (recent purchase) *662 faced 090 has completely flat digit markers!* There seems to be a simplification drive going on at the factory? What with the silver date window disappearing on the blue 'Scuba Dude' and the straight hands on the Saliboat being replaced with standard black arrows and lumed second hand. What next?
> 
> Suggests a requirement for us to get more hands on with the DIY customization!
> 
> There's always an upside!
> 
> Do those in the Vostok Factory think we can't spot this sort of stuff going on?


So, the markers are not raised ? Or they do not have an angled top ?

I agree, during the past few years some of the best dials were made cheaper and now have a plain appearance.


----------



## Stereotype

I've got a couple of other 662 dials both of which appear to have digit markers that are angled slightly and have a score line down the middle (a bit like a pitched roof). The new one does not have that detail with the silver markers completely flat. It looks OK but not sure why the factory would stop making them to the original specification. The 662 is imho the best dial! Why mess with it? 

What next I wonder?


----------



## Stereotype

Just like this.


----------



## Stereotype

Used to be like this!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> Used to be like this!


Not surprisingly, most of the photos sellers have show the better discontinued dial.

Hopefully, some sellers have some old stock remaining.

I have 2 of those dials on their way to me and I hope they are the old version.

The new dial is nice, but the flat markers are very plain. Some dials with such markers have a narrow line of black paint lengthwise along the middle or black paint around the top edge. This helps the appearance.

I will try this or something similar if my dials have flat markers.


----------



## wtma

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Not surprisingly, most of the photos sellers have show the better discontinued dial.


I hate it when they did that.


----------



## Stereotype

It would be good to see some photo's when you've done that Matt. The new face looks OK and the markers reflect the light happily!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I changed the bezel on one of mine a couple of months ago. It's a little big, but I still prefer it to the original.


----------



## JonS1967

NVCH









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walterk55

My latest Amphibia


----------



## peterk31

Just Took delivery from Russia of the GREEN Vostok Amphibian Special series from Meramon
Limited edition it turns out this has a stamp number 272 of 900 on it

When ordered there wee 25 available in stock and i managed to get one..lucky. Seems they aare hard to get with limited production runs. It took 4 weeks to get from Russia to Australia.

The quality is better and design is fantastic. A GREEN watch is not common,good for the collection 
HIGHLY recommended
Peter


----------



## Stereotype

peterk31 said:


> Just Took delivery from Russia of the GREEN Vostok Amphibian Special series from Meramon
> Limited edition it turns out this has a stamp number 272 of 900 on it
> 
> When ordered there wee 25 available in stock and i managed to get one..lucky. Seems they aare hard to get with limited production runs. It took 4 weeks to get from Russia to Australia.
> 
> The quality is better and design is fantastic. A GREEN watch is not common,good for the collection
> HIGHLY recommended
> Peter


Looks to be a limited edition Neptune?


----------



## walterk55

peterk31 said:


> Just Took delivery from Russia of the GREEN Vostok Amphibian Special series from Meramon
> Limited edition it turns out this has a stamp number 272 of 900 on it
> 
> Is it possible to take a photo of the 272 /900 ? Would be helpful to identify other limited series editions
> 
> thanks


----------



## peterk31

walter 
here are a few photos of the NEPTUNE AMPHIBIAN .... I dont really care how scarce it is, its just a perfect watch i think.
As i mentioned before the GREEN colour is unusual . Its easy to buy Black or even a Blue face . But after that it gets tough unless ou go for non traditional poor contrast colours.
Dark Green is high contrast with those white hands. 
Normally on my other vostoks, the seconds hand is red, but here it is Orange. A nice vibrant touch i think.

Had it a few days so far and i dont think it is even 1 second faster or slower.
The russian watches are the best value on the market, full automatic at a fraction of anything else. and did i mention the unbelievable 10 year service life. 
272/900 stamped in the center on back
Peter
Peter


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

peterk31 said:


> walter
> here are a few photos of the NEPTUNE AMPHIBIAN .... I dont really care how scarce it is, its just a perfect watch i think.
> As i mentioned before the GREEN colour is unusual . Its easy to buy Black or even a Blue face . But after that it gets tough unless ou go for non traditional poor contrast colours.
> Dark Green is high contrast with those white hands.
> Normally on my other vostoks, the seconds hand is red, but here it is Orange. A nice vibrant touch i think.
> 
> Had it a few days so far and i dont think it is even 1 second faster or slower.
> The russian watches are the best value on the market, full automatic at a fraction of anything else. and did i mention the unbelievable 10 year service life.
> 272/900 stamped in the center on back
> 
> Peter


Those are nice watches. Love the green and the raised indices.

I wish Vostok produced a few more nice green dials.


----------



## Tarquin

peterk31 said:


> walter
> here are a few photos of the NEPTUNE AMPHIBIAN .... I dont really care how scarce it is, its just a perfect watch i think.
> As i mentioned before the GREEN colour is unusual . Its easy to buy Black or even a Blue face . But after that it gets tough unless ou go for non traditional poor contrast colours.
> Dark Green is high contrast with those white hands.
> Normally on my other vostoks, the seconds hand is red, but here it is Orange. A nice vibrant touch i think.
> 
> Had it a few days so far and i dont think it is even 1 second faster or slower.
> The russian watches are the best value on the market, full automatic at a fraction of anything else. and did i mention the unbelievable 10 year service life.
> 272/900 stamped in the center on back
> Peter
> Peter
> View attachment 9220794


Sounds like you're not so keen? Well......I SUPPOSE I could take it off your hands.......no need to thank me.


----------



## BevoWatch

_At least part of Thursday is with this dude.....

*Vostok Scuba Dude*
Another evening outing with a fishy watch.


















Told ya the dude is fishy....









....and what good is a WR rating unless you test it?









Get bigger little fella.....









It's a good addition to the fishing gear and lucky to boot.

















Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Tarquin

Just seen a green Neptune SE on that auction website...........

That price though :-|


----------



## peterk31

Tarquin said:


> Just seen a green Neptune SE on that auction website...........
> 
> That price though :-|


what was the price?,,,,, which auction site?

Peter


----------



## Tarquin

It's on eBay.......

Asking prices are bids starting at over £500 UK sterling, or buy it now for over £900.

Nobody is bidding. I'll actually be annoyed if someone pays this money for it! 

Meranom needs to make some more of these!


----------



## elsoldemayo

peterk31 said:


> what was the price?,,,,, which auction site?
> 
> Peter


I assume Ebay and if it was the one I saw it was around €500 starting price with a €1,000'ish BIN price.


----------



## elsoldemayo

peterk31 said:


> what was the price?,,,,, which auction site?
> 
> Peter


I assume Ebay and if it was the one I saw it was around €500 starting price with a €1,000'ish BIN price.


----------



## dav1ds

NOS Slava Amphibian.


----------



## Dr.Z

dav1ds said:


> NOS Slava Amphibian.
> View attachment 9234666


Beautiful watch.Very nice shape. I'd love to own an original. Probably my favorite watch. I can't wait for the WUS forum project to be completed. Can you tell us a little of the history behind this particular piece?


----------



## Jay McQueen




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes




----------



## saturnine

peterk31 said:


> Just Took delivery from Russia of the GREEN Vostok Amphibian Special series from Meramon
> Limited edition it turns out this has a stamp number 272 of 900 on it
> 
> When ordered there wee 25 available in stock and i managed to get one..lucky. Seems they aare hard to get with limited production runs. It took 4 weeks to get from Russia to Australia.
> 
> The quality is better and design is fantastic. A GREEN watch is not common,good for the collection
> HIGHLY recommended
> Peter


Beautiful. I'm also keen on green.


----------



## ApanovichAG

Beautiful amphibia and pics!
What strap is this?


BevoWatch said:


> _At least part of Thursday is with this dude.....
> 
> *Vostok Scuba Dude*
> Another evening outing with a fishy watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told ya the dude is fishy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and what good is a WR rating unless you test it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get bigger little fella.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good addition to the fishing gear and lucky to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great evening everyone.
> b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

ApanovichAG said:


> Beautiful amphibia and pics!
> What strap is this?


Thanks ApanovichAG! Enjoy those straps and post your watches when you get a chance. Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## 3WR

I don't have any Amphibias yet. But I have a question if that is all right. 

How often are new Special Editions released? Thanks.


----------



## ApanovichAG

Thanks for sharing and PM'd info.
I'll definitely post mine, when I will make some quality shots  


Now I inspired by your shots with divers in action


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## Tarquin

Can people please stop posting pictures of these lovely Neptunes?

It's like having an itch that can't be scratched!!


----------



## Tarquin

Just out of interest folks.............

How many of you have items on the 'wait list' on Meranom's website?

I have 4, currently. With my expectation of ever seeing them for sale on the website again around 0%.

Edit to say.....Two of them are shown in *taimurkhan*'s post above <crying smiley>


----------



## dan_bsht

Finally got the new bezel yesterday! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Tarquin said:


> Just out of interest folks.............
> 
> How many of you have items on the 'wait list' on Meranom's website?
> 
> I have 4, currently. With my expectation of ever seeing them for sale on the website again around 0%.
> 
> Edit to say.....Two of them are shown in *taimurkhan*'s post above <crying smiley>


I have at least a dozen items in the 'Wait List'.

Now I know why it is called 'Wait'.

Yes, taimurkhan has 2 of the most beautiful Vostok watches ever produced.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Just thought I'd give this affordable a little appreciation as well....

*Vostok Amphibia*

















b-)​_


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Special Forces


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Tarquin

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I have at least a dozen items in the 'Wait List'.
> 
> Now I know why it is called 'Wait'.
> 
> Yes, taimurkhan has 2 of the most beautiful Vostok watches ever produced.


Either Meranom has a sadistic side, a blasé approach to business, or a rare talent for building excitement / dependence in a brand!

I don't know which it is.


----------



## azura123




----------



## saturnine

Tarquin said:


> Just out of interest folks.............
> 
> How many of you have items on the 'wait list' on Meranom's website?
> 
> I have 4, currently. With my expectation of ever seeing them for sale on the website again around 0%.
> 
> Edit to say.....Two of them are shown in *taimurkhan*'s post above


I had that very Neptune on my list and was notified recently that it was back in stock. Alas, my funds were tied up elsewhere.


----------



## Tarquin

saturnine said:


> I had that very Neptune on my list and was notified recently that it was back in stock. Alas, my funds were tied up elsewhere.


Really? How recently was this, and was it just the green version or all 4 types?


----------



## dan_bsht

This one today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Tarquin said:


> Either Meranom has a sadistic side, a blasé approach to business, or a rare talent for building excitement / dependence in a brand!
> 
> I don't know which it is.


I think it's a combination of all these.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

Tarquin said:


> Really? How recently was this, and was it just the green version or all 4 types?


Just the green. I can't find the email, perhaps 1 month ago?


----------



## Ron521

Here is my Meranom SE 710555KN, with new dial and hands (installed a year or so ago) and the new machined stainless steel crown. The rubber "tire tread" strap replaces the green NATO which came with the watch. The crown is MUCH nicer than the standard crown.









This watch was purchased from Zenitar, on the basis of the stunningly beautiful face (which I would like even better without the date window). I installed the new stainless steel crown AND the blue stainless steel bezel, both from Meranom. I'm very pleased with the results...


----------



## Cafe Latte

I love the Scuba dude, but also hats off re the pics, I am a bit of a photography nut too and your pics are amazing congrats!!
Chris


----------



## dan_bsht

Guys I need your advice here. I got one of meranom's bezels for my 110 case. It was extremely hard to get off the original bezel, but eventually took it off.
Now I'm trying to install the new bezel but it doesn't go in at all! I applied a lot of pressure but still. My thumbs really hurt now and it is still not in. What am I missing here? I believe I have the retention spring on the right place on the bezel but it doesn't snap in place what's so ever. Help please!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## alexir

the_watchier said:


> Guys I need your advice here. I got one of meranom's bezels for my 110 case. It was extremely hard to get off the original bezel, but eventually took it off.
> Now I'm trying to install the new bezel but it doesn't go in at all! I applied a lot of pressure but still. My thumbs really hurt now and it is still not in. What am I missing here? I believe I have the retention spring on the right place on the bezel but it doesn't snap in place what's so ever. Help please!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I often find that re-adjusting the spring wire helps - make sure it's evenly distributed and is flush with the bezel, not angled with the segments sticking out. Then push one side of the bezel in and then the opposite side. If the spring wire is position well there should not be much pressure needed.


----------



## BevoWatch

alexir said:


> I often find that re-adjusting the spring wire helps - make sure it's evenly distributed and is flush with the bezel, not angled with the segments sticking out. Then push one side of the bezel in and then the opposite side. If the spring wire is position well there should not be much pressure needed.


I was going to suggest the same thing. I've only used AM-Diver bezels so far for my Amphibs though and find them to be easy. I've also read others however having difficulties with AM-Diver bezels. Try flipping the wire also as I did try that with my last install and it worked snappity snap. Good luck brother.


----------



## jpfwatch

My first Russian watch!
It's a VOSTOK Amphibian 120811 and I love it.
I bought it from the russian.store on ebay. 
Great price and quick delivery. (It took 11 days to be delivered to the Netherlands)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## siblingchris

BevoWatch said:


> I was going to suggest the same thing. I've only used AM-Diver bezels so far for my Amphibs though and find them to be easy. I've also read others however having difficulties with AM-Diver bezels. Try flipping the wire also as I did try that with my last install and it worked snappity snap. Good luck brother.


There really must be a special knack to it as I spent ages and really struggled to remove the original bezel and wire, then also to put the AM-diver replacement on. I resorted to spraying a little wd40 on a rag then wiped the case and inside if the new bezel and wire to help with pushing it on. I also actually stretched the wire out a lttle in the hope it wouldn't create such a tight "ring" and push out into the bezel rather than in to grip the case (if that makes sense?)

....by the time I'd done it felt like my thumbs were dropping off from the pulling and pushing too!


----------



## walterk55

The latest Amphibia - with custom bezel, and Amphibia strap


----------



## ApanovichAG

Advise/information needed 

Going to order my first Amphibia in 710 case and can't find/decide which dial i want...

Thinking between 4 models:








Between scuba dudes I personally prefer black color but I don't like three numbers and small dots only (it looks a little empty to me).
Blue scuba dude looks good but I'm not sure I want watch with blue dial now.
I do love color combination and design of 740 dial especially green marks but I do not like "cutted 3" a lot.
The dial #335 seems my best option and it looks beautiful with AM gold accents bezel. Only one problem is, I do love new Seiko SRP775 (gold turtle) and I'm going to buy them close to NY and second watch with vintage case and gold accents no make sense :think:

And than I found pics and album Phil34130

Album with 50 beautiful pics of this watch
















This dial is exactly what I want.
I hope owner also here, but If not. 
Please let me know where can I order this beautiful dial.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

ApanovichAG said:


> View attachment 9296690
> 
> 
> This dial is exactly what I want.











This is the most similar dial I have found.

I don't remember where I found it but I saw it last year.


----------



## ApanovichAG

Matt_Bored_O said:


> View attachment 9296794
> 
> 
> This is the most similar dial I have found.
> 
> I don't remember where I found it but I saw it last year.


I like it even more with АМФИБИЯ logo.
Still can't find anything.

As I understand they are custom made dials, or it's some old models?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta

Matt_Bored_O said:


> View attachment 9296794
> 
> 
> This is the most similar dial I have found.
> 
> I don't remember where I found it but I saw it last year.


This is a 433 dial


----------



## vesire




----------



## saturnine

ApanovichAG said:


> Advise/information needed
> 
> Going to order my first Amphibia in 710 case and can't find/decide which dial i want...
> 
> Thinking between 4 models:
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9296386&d=1473392451"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Between scuba dudes I personally prefer black color but I don't like three numbers and small dots only (it looks a little empty to me).
> Blue scuba dude looks good but I'm not sure I want watch with blue dial now.


If you're gonna go for the dude, I think the "12 6 9"dial is the way to go. Classic.


----------



## croatianus




----------



## Stereotype

ApanovichAG said:


> Advise/information needed
> 
> Going to order my first Amphibia in 710 case and can't find/decide which dial i want...
> 
> Thinking between 4 models:
> View attachment 9296386
> 
> 
> Between scuba dudes I personally prefer black color but I don't like three numbers and small dots only (it looks a little empty to me).
> Blue scuba dude looks good but I'm not sure I want watch with blue dial now.
> I do love color combination and design of 740 dial especially green marks but I do not like "cutted 3" a lot.
> The dial #335 seems my best option and it looks beautiful with AM gold accents bezel. Only one problem is, I do love new Seiko SRP775 (gold turtle) and I'm going to buy them close to NY and second watch with vintage case and gold accents no make sense :think:
> 
> And than I found pics and album Phil34130
> 
> Album with 50 beautiful pics of this watch
> 
> View attachment 9296618
> 
> View attachment 9296690
> 
> 
> This dial is exactly what I want.
> I hope owner also here, but If not.
> Please let me know where can I order this beautiful dial.


AM Diver website has that one but without the BOCTOK. You can also get it from AM Bezels on Ebay.

I owned one and recently sold it unfortunately.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

croatianus said:


>


Very nice. You like the 'Sniper' dial.

What is that aircraft? I have not seen a 3 engine sea-plane.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## croatianus

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Very nice. You like the 'Sniper' dial.
> 
> What is that aircraft? I have not seen a 3 engine sea-plane.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!


The plane is a Dornier Do-24.

The left one is a heritage from my father. He bought this in the 80's from a soviet soldier who was being stationed at our land (I'm hungarian).
But it stopped, and was being tossed in a drawer for ~25 years. After all these, I learned what is the Vostokamphibia: when I found it again, after a little cherishing, it started, and ran stably!
It got a service, of corse, but I not wear it often, it remained as "relic". 
However - as you said - I very like this "sniper/pilot" dial, and I was glad when I noticed that new "АНТИМАГНИТНЫЕ" SE on Meranom, with this black date (it doing its "Rolex-like" date changing around 23:59:50!), and the other fancy things. 
So now I have a crosshair for daily wear.

(Sorry for my maybe "special" english!)


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

croatianus said:


> The left one is a heritage from my father. He bought this in the 80's from a soviet soldier who was being stationed at our land (I'm hungarian).


I like a watch with a story.

It would be interesting to know something about the life of that soldier.

A heritage from your father. That is priceless.

A watch is more than a time piece, it tells the story of a person's life.


----------



## 3WR

ApanovichAG said:


> Advise/information needed
> 
> Going to order my first Amphibia in 710 case and can't find/decide which dial i want...
> 
> Thinking between 4 models:
> View attachment 9296386
> 
> 
> Between scuba dudes I personally prefer black color but I don't like three numbers and small dots only (it looks a little empty to me).
> Blue scuba dude looks good but I'm not sure I want watch with blue dial now.
> I do love color combination and design of 740 dial especially green marks but I do not like "cutted 3" a lot.
> The dial #335 seems my best option and it looks beautiful with AM gold accents bezel. Only one problem is, I do love new Seiko SRP775 (gold turtle) and I'm going to buy them close to NY and second watch with vintage case and gold accents no make sense :think:
> 
> And than I found pics and album Phil34130
> 
> Album with 50 beautiful pics of this watch
> 
> View attachment 9296618
> 
> View attachment 9296690
> 
> 
> This dial is exactly what I want.
> I hope owner also here, but If not.
> Please let me know where can I order this beautiful dial.


I think the SRP775 is gorgeous. Love the colors. I just can't get over the size. A touch too big for me. So instead of looking for a Vostok that doesn't compete with it, I'm thinking the opposite way. I'd like something as similar as possible. I'm hoping a 710 case wears smaller than the SRP775. (Does anyone know if it does?)

I'm glad you posted that last one. I either haven't seen it before or just didn't pay attention.

I also think this one would look great with a gold toned bezel. C4L18R3 posted it in the Seiko mods thread and it inspired me to go through this thread from start to finish.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Yes I like this one too, maybe another Vostok I will get when I finally receive my first one..
Chris


----------



## dav1ds

Poljot П О Л Е Т Amphibian 20 atm.


----------



## rothko

dav1ds said:


> Poljot П О Л Е Т Amphibian 20


So nice! The bracelet is awesome.


----------



## dan_bsht

This one again today!










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jetcash

Vostok 710658









Hard to capture the dial color; it is a light bronze.









From the rear:









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## dav1ds

Офицерские Officerskie


----------



## hantms

090 on rubber. (Bonetto Cinturini)

I got the strap for my Seiko SKX007/009 but the strap is strangely dressy looking. I think it matches better here.


----------



## hantms

Double post.

Or maybe I'll just add this one instead:


----------



## 979greenwich

New strap


----------



## taimurkhan

Eid Mubarak!


----------



## rokman

my first!!!

it's not the classic dude but he is a dude and as we all know...
THE DUDE ABIDES


----------



## ray_f

My pair of amphibians:


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## rothko

Great strap choice Ptolomeo74!


----------



## Ptolomeo74

rothko said:


> Great strap choice Ptolomeo74!


Thanks. The Perlon straps by Eulit are amazing

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## alexir




----------



## Stereotype

A 'Brace' of Vostok Amphibia's both on Original Bond Straps, Nato and RAF!


----------



## Ptolomeo74

710SE + Atlas bezel + Insert from Dr.Seikostain + Eulit Perlon


----------



## dan_bsht

This one today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## moscowwatch

Rare Soviet Poljot Amphibia


----------



## dmnc

A nice old 470. Had to replace the crystal, stem and crown but love the really aged lume.

It's really hard to capture the ridges and raised indices on these dials.


----------



## Rudakovski

Have a KGB amphibia as well.


----------



## maverick13z

Posted this in an earlier thread I asked for some advice on after I modded the bezel -


----------



## Stereotype

maverick13z said:


> Posted this in an earlier thread I asked for some advice on after I modded the bezel -
> 
> View attachment 9400186
> View attachment 9400194


I think sometimes the 'Shark One' bezel can overpower the case of the 710. I've tended to go for the 'Atlas One' or 'Redneck One.' That said, it does look pretty good, chunky and brutal. Certainly eye catching!


----------



## saturnine

dmnc said:


> A nice old 470. Had to replace the crystal, stem and crown but love the really aged lume.
> 
> It's really hard to capture the ridges and raised indices on these dials.


 Looks great. 
Did you use the steel ring with the new crystal? Crystal press? I'm still a bit confused on the crystal swap process of an amphibian. I have a 470 as well that needs a new crystal if I want to restore the WR.


----------



## dmnc

saturnine said:


> Looks great.
> Did you use the steel ring with the new crystal? Crystal press? I'm still a bit confused on the crystal swap process of an amphibian. I have a 470 as well that needs a new crystal if I want to restore the WR.


It's nowhere near as scary as reading around would have you believe.

This one had no tension ring so was showing a bit of stem and the crystal that was there was at a crazy angle so I started again with a new ring and crystal from Meranom. They're $2.49 so definitely worth grabbing a few of when you're otherwise paying for delivery.

I use a cheap crystal press from eBay with the nylon dies. I have one with the metal dies but have never actually used it. They look like a recipe for a scratched acrylic crystal.

You just remove the movement, find the right sized dies for the crystal and case and then squash it all together. Add in a cloth between the crystal and top die if you're very scared about scratches, but I've never found this necessary and skipping it allows you to see what's going on. With an amphibia there is usually a fairly satisfying "snap" as it goes in.

With the Meranom ones, the tension ring fits quite snugly inside the crystal so you just pop it in there the right way up before putting the crystal on and don't have to worry about it.

If you're installing using an older tension ring they are sometimes not quite as snug and can fall out with gravity. In that situation you can end up having to do the whole operation upside down and it becomes really fiddly, but this is rare.

Good luck! It's really not something to be scared of but maybe have a spare just in case ;-)

Edit: Sometimes when there is no tension ring you'll find the previous person to work on the watch has glued the crystal in. Make sure to scrape away all that gunk and get back down to the metal before installing a new one.

Also, I haven't pressure tested my watches, so please anyone chime in if more is needed to ensure 200m resistance.


----------



## saturnine

dmnc said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great.
> Did you use the steel ring with the new crystal? Crystal press? I'm still a bit confused on the crystal swap process of an amphibian. I have a 470 as well that needs a new crystal if I want to restore the WR.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nowhere near as scary as reading around would have you believe.
> 
> This one had no tension ring so was showing a bit of stem and the crystal that was there was at a crazy angle so I started again with a new ring and crystal from Meranom. They're $2.49 so definitely worth grabbing a few of when you're otherwise paying for delivery.
> 
> I use a cheap crystal press from eBay with the nylon dies. I have one with the metal dies but have never actually used it. They look like a recipe for a scratched acrylic crystal.
> 
> You just remove the movement, find the right sized dies for the crystal and case and then squash it all together. Add in a cloth between the crystal and top die if you're very scared about scratches, but I've never found this necessary and skipping it allows you to see what's going on. With an amphibia there is usually a fairly satisfying "snap" as it goes in.
> 
> With the Meranom ones, the tension ring fits quite snugly inside the crystal so you just pop it in there the right way up before putting the crystal on and don't have to worry about it.
> 
> If you're installing using an older tension ring they are sometimes not quite as snug and can fall out with gravity. In that situation you can end up having to do the whole operation upside down and it becomes really fiddly, but this is rare.
> 
> Good luck! It's really not something to be scared of but maybe have a spare just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sometimes when there is no tension ring you'll find the previous person to work on the watch has glued the crystal in. Make sure to scrape away all that gunk and get back down to the metal before installing a new one.
> 
> Also, I haven't pressure tested my watches, so please anyone chime in if more is needed to ensure 200m resistance.
Click to expand...

Thanks, that helps. I've replaced some crystals with gaskets and that was simple, I am just unclear on where the steel ring was installed. So it goes inside the crystal prior to install? I wonder what purpose it serves in that position. I wish the "Anatomy of a Vostok"covered this.


----------



## Bauta

saturnine said:


> Thanks, that helps. I've replaced some crystals with gaskets and that was simple, I am just unclear on where the steel ring was installed. So it goes inside the crystal prior to install? I wonder what purpose it serves in that position. I wish the "Anatomy of a Vostok"covered this.


The acrylic crystal is flexible, so the tension ring pushes the crystal against the case wall. This improves water resistance.


----------



## dmnc

saturnine said:


> Thanks, that helps. I've replaced some crystals with gaskets and that was simple, I am just unclear on where the steel ring was installed. So it goes inside the crystal prior to install? I wonder what purpose it serves in that position. I wish the "Anatomy of a Vostok"covered this.


I'm not entirely sure how it works, but yes it just sits inside the crystal. The dome is so aggressive on an amphibian that there is plenty of space.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> Thanks, that helps. I've replaced some crystals with gaskets and that was simple, I am just unclear on where the steel ring was installed. So it goes inside the crystal prior to install? I wonder what purpose it serves in that position. I wish the "Anatomy of a Vostok"covered this.





Bauta said:


> The acrylic crystal is flexible, so the tension ring pushes the crystal against the case wall. This improves water resistance.


 The low pressure water resistance is improved by the tension ring by keeping the crystal under tension against the case wall
when there is low or no water pressure on the crystal.

When diving, the water pressure on the crystal increases. This causes the crystall to flatten slightly and press against the case wall
with greater force. The tension of the tension ring is not necessary in this situation.


----------



## mariomart

I had this delivered yesterday from the Ukraine.

The first picture shows the condition I received it in, and the second picture is after I polished the crystal and case and gave it a little spruce up and ultrasonic bath. I still need to install a lume pip on the bezel.

It's amazing how well these old guys clean up :-!


----------



## K-19

mariomart said:


> I had this delivered yesterday from the Ukraine.
> 
> The first picture shows the condition I received it in, and the second picture is after I polished the crystal and case and gave it a little spruce up and ultrasonic bath. I still need to install a lume pip on the bezel.
> 
> It's amazing how well these old guys clean up :-!
> 
> View attachment 9410842
> 
> View attachment 9410858


Wow. Looks great. What a difference a new crystal can make!


----------



## mariomart

K-19 said:


> Wow. Looks great. What a difference a new crystal can make!


Not a new crystal, it's the same original crystal as the top picture but after I spent some time polishing out the marks.


----------



## 001norcal

i now feel complete.


----------



## JonS1967

mariomart said:


> Not a new crystal, it's the same original crystal as the top picture but after I spent some time polishing out the marks.


Awesome work! What did you use the polish the crystal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome work! What did you use the polish the crystal?


This is my "Universal Polishing Station" . I stopped using Polywatch ages ago as it is way too expensive. I found I was getting the exact same results from using Brasso.

My method is to use one of those flexible cutting mats on the bottom, a small washcloth in the middle and a microfibre polishing cloth on top. I pour a little Brasso and then get to work. Perfect for crystals and case polishing. I find having the washcloth in the middle helps it conform to more rounded shapes.


----------



## cayabo

Whipped up this combo for my wife.
Timex strap, blackened bezel & a sun faded dial that used to transition from white at top to blue at the bottom now matches the tan stitching of the strap.


----------



## Arizone

mariomart said:


> This is my "Universal Polishing Station" . I stopped using Polywatch ages ago as it is way too expensive. I found I was getting the exact same results from using Brasso.
> 
> My method is to use one of those flexible cutting mats on the bottom, a small washcloth in the middle and a microfibre polishing cloth on top. I pour a little Brasso and then get to work. Perfect for crystals and case polishing. I find having the washcloth in the middle helps it conform to more rounded shapes.
> 
> View attachment 9413226


Essentially what I have been doing as well so I can vouch.


----------



## Stereotype

mariomart said:


> This is my "Universal Polishing Station" . I stopped using Polywatch ages ago as it is way too expensive. I found I was getting the exact same results from using Brasso.
> 
> My method is to use one of those flexible cutting mats on the bottom, a small washcloth in the middle and a microfibre polishing cloth on top. I pour a little Brasso and then get to work. Perfect for crystals and case polishing. I find having the washcloth in the middle helps it conform to more rounded shapes.
> 
> View attachment 9413226


A good crystal cleaner is a car product called Plast-RX by Macguires. Used for cleaning plastic car headlights. Works very well.


----------



## K-19

mariomart said:


> Not a new crystal, it's the same original crystal as the top picture but after I spent some time polishing out the marks.


Oops. I understand. I should have read your post more closely. 

Amazing how well the scratches can be polished out.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

001norcal said:


> i now feel complete.











Complete Nonsense, Sir !!


I wager in one week you will be back with photos 
of your 'final' Vostok.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

mariomart said:


> It's amazing how well these old guys clean up :-!


Yes, and the watch looks good also.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

mariomart said:


> This is my "Universal Polishing Station" . I stopped using Polywatch ages ago as it is way too expensive. I found I was getting the exact same results from using Brasso.
> 
> My method is to use one of those flexible cutting mats on the bottom, a small washcloth in the middle and a microfibre polishing cloth on top. I pour a little Brasso and then get to work. Perfect for crystals and case polishing. I find having the washcloth in the middle helps it conform to more rounded shapes.


*
Mario:* When you polish a crystal, do you remove the crystal or simply remove the bezel ??


----------



## ar.javid

001norcal said:


> i now feel complete.
> View attachment 9412434


What's the bracelet on 710/ministry ?. The end link fits very well


----------



## mariomart

Matt_Bored_O said:


> *Mario:* When you polish a crystal, do you remove the crystal or simply remove the bezel ??


I always remove the crystal when the initial condition is very poor. If it's only a small scuff I would leave it in.


----------



## 001norcal

ar.javid said:


> What's the bracelet on 710/ministry ?. The end link fits very well


Metal band for Vostok Amphibia 22 mm for 710 case only Meranom.com


----------



## 001norcal

Matt_Bored_O said:


> View attachment 9418530
> 
> 
> Complete Nonsense, Sir !!
> 
> 
> I wager in one week you will be back with photos
> of your 'final' Vostok.


haha not until they come out with a green dial small scuba dude so that i can make a 7up theme and finally rest in peace.

since i don't see that happening these 3 are more than good enough for me. :-!


----------



## Lampoc

Finally found the parts to finish off my 2nd Slava Amphibia.


----------



## saturnine

001norcal said:


> ar.javid said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the bracelet on 710/ministry ?. The end link fits very well
> 
> 
> 
> Metal band for Vostok Amphibia 22 mm for 710 case only Meranom.com
Click to expand...

Is that bracelet a good value? I wonder how it compares to this, which a member here recommended:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B005P1GGZW/ref=pe_380740_208413340_em_slvf_ih

The Boctok branded bracelet appears nicer.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Meranom y'all


----------



## JonS1967

mariomart said:


> This is my "Universal Polishing Station" . I stopped using Polywatch ages ago as it is way too expensive. I found I was getting the exact same results from using Brasso.
> 
> My method is to use one of those flexible cutting mats on the bottom, a small washcloth in the middle and a microfibre polishing cloth on top. I pour a little Brasso and then get to work. Perfect for crystals and case polishing. I find having the washcloth in the middle helps it conform to more rounded shapes.
> 
> View attachment 9413226


Thanks for the tip! I'll have to give this a try. Much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Jay McQueen

My current favorite


----------



## jpfwatch

Just got my VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN 420821. This is my second amphibian.
The strap is an Eulit kristall perlon strap, it gives a nice sixties vibe.


----------



## rafcoluxury

Nice Little Collection


----------



## staffelwalze




----------



## Dr.Z

Russian bike computer.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Dr.Z said:


> Russian bike computer.


Another reason to buy a Vostok.

Is there no end to this ?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Dr.Z said:


> Russian bike computer.


Let us see a Rolex owner do this.

I don't want to spend a lot of money for a product that I am afraid to damage.

One little scratch on an expensive watch and I would be depressed for a month.

Life is for living.


----------



## K-19

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Let us see a Rolex owner do this.
> 
> I don't want to spend a lot of money for a product that I am afraid to damage.
> 
> One little scratch on an expensive watch and I would be depressed for a month.
> 
> Life is for living.


:-!


----------



## Cafe Latte

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Let us see a Rolex owner do this.
> 
> I don't want to spend a lot of money for a product that I am afraid to damage.
> 
> One little scratch on an expensive watch and I would be depressed for a month.
> 
> Life is for living.


I dont know how but I only managed one scratch that polished out on the case of a Seamaster that I wore from when I was 18 till I was 30. I went travelling and it went in the safe, then I bought a Seiko for day to day as a farm and cow poo and a mint Seamaster dont mix. Annoyingly a battery leaked and stuffed the movement so I fitted a eta of the next model as that was discontinued so it is no longer original but is more accurate than ever. Again this battery leaking made it worth very little so I am gutted about that. My Squale 2002 being huge and me being not used to it copped a bit of a knock putting a tiny hard to see mark near the bezel, hard to see put it is like a shot in the stomach each time it catches my eye. Vostok are cheap, even cheaper to fix, heck I could change the case and crystal for 25 bucks if the worst happens or for 55 buy another one.
One reason I cant wait for my first one to arrive.
CHris


----------



## mibby

Neptune today, with a small mod:


----------



## jpfwatch

Blue perlon strap matches nicely with seconds hand, dots on bezel and Vostok sign.


----------



## Arizone

Not an SE so I'll post it here, still worth checking out.
Amphibian Classic 120697 Meranom.com


----------



## BevoWatch

_Yup, we're golden here....








b-)​_


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.














This dial + Bevowatch's bezel insert = nice watch.


----------



## Arizone

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> View attachment 9488602
> 
> View attachment 9488618
> 
> This dial + Bevowatch's bezel insert = nice watch.


I think I already suggested he definitely needs some gold hands.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Hanging out with my Russian affordable to start the day.


















Hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Arizone said:


> I think I already suggested he definitely needs some gold hands.


BevoWatch is too busy fishing.....


----------



## mariomart

I snagged this NOS 1990 320 cased Amphibia off the bay at 4am Oz time this morning 

It's got a lovely minty fresh "Sniper" dial and a low serial number of 001004 with papers and box :-!

I was very happy with managing to get it with a low bid of US$72 ;-)

Now looking forward to receiving it in the next month or so.


----------



## Tarquin

A lovely find mariomart, with the red triangle and 'sniper sight' on the dial still very much red rather than that kinda off-yellow you normally see them in. One of THE classic Amphibians for my money, although I (personally) prefer the black bezel to accompany it. 

The case type though, what makes this a 320 rather than a 470?


----------



## travex




----------



## rothko

Travex, I love the red stripe on the NATO picking up the red seconds hand! Great watch and a fantastic photo, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rothko

mariomart said:


> I snagged this NOS 1990 320 cased Amphibia off the bay at 4am Oz time this morning
> 
> It's got a lovely minty fresh "Sniper" dial and a low serial number of 001004 with papers and box :-!
> 
> I was very happy with managing to get it with a low bid of US$72 ;-)
> 
> Now looking forward to receiving it in the next month or so.
> 
> View attachment 9500722


Meh... no patina, no scratches, the papers are turning yellow, it looks too new to be a vintage watch.... at least that is what I will keep telling myself to prevent myself from jumping off of a bridge out of extreme jealousy!!! Congrats, that is a beauty!


----------



## mariomart

Tarquin said:


> A lovely find mariomart, with the red triangle and 'sniper sight' on the dial still very much red rather than that kinda off-yellow you normally see them in. One of THE classic Amphibians for my money, although I (personally) prefer the black bezel to accompany it.
> 
> The case type though, what makes this a 320 rather than a 470?


The 320 and 470 cases are practically identical, however the 470 has a deep radial brushing effect applied to the case front but the 320 case is simply highly polished.


----------



## SAB314

Got this Amphibia on ebay today.


----------



## SAB314

here is another pic


----------



## Stereotype

SAB314 said:


> here is another pic
> View attachment 9506602


I think we may both have been bidding on that one! Well done!


----------



## Stereotype

Latest 'Orange' theme! It never stops..............


----------



## JonS1967

Chillin with a beer and this Amphibia on a fine Friday evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir




----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> The 320 and 470 cases are practically identical, however the 470 has a deep radial brushing effect applied to the case front but the 320 case is simply highly polished.
> 
> View attachment 9505586


Thank you for this intel. I've been mistakenly running around telling everyone about my 470 case, when it is in fact a 320. I can only imagine how they laughed behind my back.

Unique bezel on that 320, I've never seen that before. Great dial too; those yours?


----------



## mariomart

saturnine said:


> Thank you for this intel. I've been mistakenly running around telling everyone about my 470 case, when it is in fact a 320. I can only imagine how they laughed behind my back.
> 
> Unique bezel on that 320, I've never seen that before. Great dial too; those yours?


Yes, both mine. The bezel is an official Vostok part but I've yet to find which watch it is actually linked to. I have another which has gold lettering and a lovely little shark on the bottom, just don't know what watch to use it with yet.


----------



## saturnine

So how do you all feel about silver hands on dials with gold indices? I know there are some of these combinations that are original (photo below not mine), but I can't decide.









I have a brown dial coming in with gold indices which I was going to put on a watch with silver hands. I have another dial that I am pairing with my existing set of gold hands (which I believe I will eventually go brass), and I'm not sure my watch collection has room for 2 Vostoks w/gold toned hands...

Help me Obi-F10, you're my only hope.


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> Yes, both mine. The bezel is an official Vostok part but I've yet to find which watch it is actually linked to. I have another which has gold lettering and a lovely little shark on the bottom, just don't know what watch to use it with yet.
> 
> View attachment 9558754


I think that would work well on my Komandirskie project which I have stripped to its primal essence. But of course, the naked brass bezel is a large part of its allure.

Congrats on finding not one but two such rare specimens!


----------



## mariomart

saturnine said:


> So how do you all feel about silver hands on dials with gold indices? I know there are some of these combinations that are original (photo below not mine), but I can't decide.
> 
> I have a brown dial coming in with gold indices which I was going to put on a watch with silver hands. I have another dial that I am pairing with my existing set of gold hands (which I believe I will eventually go brass), and I'm not sure my watch collection has room for 2 Vostoks w/gold toned hands...
> 
> Help me Obi-F10, you're my only hope.


Personally I wouldn't mix gold and silver on major elements like hands and indices, just sort of looks out of place, that is unless there are other design cues that would help them blend.


----------



## JonS1967

Speaking of gold hands...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sobwanhoser

Poor photo of a great watch....






...so far


----------



## JonS1967

At my son's soccer practice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StretfordEnd

JonS1967 said:


> At my son's soccer practice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that iphone too


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> Personally I wouldn't mix gold and silver on major elements like hands and indices, just sort of looks out of place, that is unless there are other design cues that would help them blend.


Thank you for your thoughts. Anyone have pics of a gold/silver mix?


----------



## croarcher

..and black too ;-)


----------



## tamtkpp

croarcher said:


> ..and black too ;-)


Cool ! Is it a 420 case ?
Very nice Hands combo and matching the Radio Dial !


----------



## croarcher

It's a 120 case.Thanks


----------



## Christoph Kemp

Very Nice! I never thought of mix matching the hands, I like it! What case is it?


----------



## d.b.cooper1

Hi,
Its a day of orange scuba dude....


----------



## JonS1967

Love this one! With this brushed finish was available on standard Amphibias.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

d.b.cooper1 said:


> Hi,
> Its a day of orange scuba dude....
> View attachment 9588218
> View attachment 9588242


Nice kicks!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## rothko

d.b.cooper1 said:


> Hi,
> Its a day of orange scuba dude....
> View attachment 9588218


That strap is obviously perfect for that watch - looks great. With all of that black on the strap, I think a Meranom black bezel could be awesome on there!


----------



## Proenski

Meranom mod. Considering selling this one


----------



## croarcher




----------



## jetcash

Proenski said:


> Meranom mod. Considering selling this one
> 
> View attachment 9593706


Of I had any $$, you could sell it to me. 

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Proenski

jetcash said:


> Of I had any $$, you could sell it to me.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


It's not that expensive ;-)


----------



## croarcher

Amphibirskie


----------



## Racerke

My blue diver for today


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Stereotype

d.b.cooper1 said:


> Hi,
> Its a day of orange scuba dude....
> View attachment 9588218
> View attachment 9588242


Inspired!


----------



## jetcash

Proenski said:


> It's not that expensive ;-)


I'm not supposed to buy any watches until next year! 

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## JonS1967

jetcash said:


> I'm not supposed to buy any watches until next year!


This is probably a rule that I should follow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

JonS1967 said:


> This is probably a rule that I should follow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's only 75 days till 2017!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Bullets Hurt

My brand-spanking new Amphibia! I immediately stripped and polished the bezel. I'm real happy with it, but I'm having trouble finding a strap that would look good on it.

Any suggestions? I want something waterproof or at least washable since I actually get my watches wet a lot.


----------



## glennav8

New Meranom Amphibian SE 420454S with AM 24hr Bezel
l


----------



## mariomart

Today I received my minty fresh 1990 NOS Amphibia 320 (serial number 001004) with pristine "sniper" dial, box and papers :-! Loving it :-d

Photo taken with HDR filter.


----------



## jetcash

Bullets Hurt said:


> View attachment 9621242
> 
> 
> My brand-spanking new Amphibia! I immediately stripped and polished the bezel. I'm real happy with it, but I'm having trouble finding a strap that would look good on it.
> 
> Any suggestions? I want something waterproof or at least washable since I actually get my watches wet a lot.


I like the 2pc Zulu with that case.









1pc Zulus and NATOs sit a bit high for my liking.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## timanthes

Bullets Hurt said:


> View attachment 9621242
> 
> 
> My brand-spanking new Amphibia! I immediately stripped and polished the bezel. I'm real happy with it, but I'm having trouble finding a strap that would look good on it.
> 
> Any suggestions? I want something waterproof or at least washable since I actually get my watches wet a lot.


How about this?









22mm Black PVC Composite Rubber Diver Strap Watch Band Seamaster Maratac 22 | eBay


----------



## BevoWatch

_It's been this all day. It's been pretty cool, love looking at it. 

















b-)​_


----------



## Bullets Hurt

jetcash said:


> I like the 2pc Zulu with that case.
> 
> 1pc Zulus and NATOs sit a bit high for my liking.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


I like Natos, but I just can't decide what color pattern to go for my specific watch. The Maritime symbols on the dial make it a little difficult, though they look much cooler than I expected them to.



timanthes said:


> How about this?
> 
> 22mm Black PVC Composite Rubber Diver Strap Watch Band Seamaster Maratac 22 | eBay


I love the texture of the strap, but it just looks too bulky for my Puerto Rican wrists.


----------



## siblingchris

Natos are ten a penny on eBay...ok not quite, but they are cheap enough for you to be able to try a few different variations and then when you find what you like look for a better quality version in those colours


----------



## Victorv




----------



## monocel




----------



## monocel

mariomart said:


> Today I received my minty fresh 1990 NOS Amphibia 320 (serial number 001004) with pristine "sniper" dial, box and papers :-! Loving it :-d
> 
> Photo taken with HDR filter.
> 
> View attachment 9627778


This looks like a screen capture from a 90's VHS footage.


----------



## Bullets Hurt

monocel said:


> View attachment 9643234


That might be the nicest brass bezel I've ever seen.


----------



## Piggen

glennav8 said:


> *New Meranom Amphibian SE 420454S with AM 24hr Bezel
> l*


Wow, scrolling along that image is psychedelic.

This is my new Amphibian. I 'built' it from a 100485 and a bezel from eBay to match my new shoes.


----------



## SAB314

Just got this watch on eBay. Looks like a great watch.







Anyone know its history? Thanks


----------



## mariomart

SAB314 said:


> Just got this watch on eBay. Looks like a great watch. Anyone know its history? Thanks


Vostok Amphibia 350 case with swing lugs, with 80's Komandirskie dial and hands.

Most probably a 2234 movement from the Komandirskie.

The crown is incorrect for the 350 case.

The bezel is incorrect for a 350 case (however I have seen some versions with this bezel so I might be wrong)

I can't tell the profile on the crystal but on a 350 case it should be a beautifully domed crystal with NO flat surface on the top.

A complete Frankenstein but if you like it that's all that matters.

A combination of these watches.


----------



## SAB314

New eBay find. D lug Amphibia (wire lugs). But missing lugs. Anyone know of a source? Thanks


----------



## SAB314

Thanks for the info. I'm going to try to put it back to specs for it's time.


----------



## SAB314

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SAB314

Modded Amphibia 090914


----------



## SAB314

Paddle hand Amphibia made in 1983


----------



## Cafe Latte

SAB314 said:


> View attachment 9669114
> Modded Amphibia 090914


I had exactly that strap and it came I think with my Citizen diver.
Chris


----------



## mxm

Bullets Hurt said:


> That might be the nicest brass bezel I've ever seen.


Ditto!


----------



## monocel

mxm said:


> Ditto!


Thanks guys! I owe some to Matt_Bored_O's guide on brass/bronze bezel. Specially the part where he mentioned that choosing the correct dial to fit the bezel and that eventually the ageing effect of the bezel should be taken into consideration.

I did forced an oxidation on this using the hard boiled egg technique and scratching off some parts so that the surface will not oxidize in a uniform manner. Then removed it from the eggs even before it reached the result that I want having the idea that it will age on its own when exposed to environment. Wearing it daily caused it to appear darker which I was aiming for. Luckily it settled for that look for quite some time now.


----------



## Victorv

Today, this beauty


----------



## mariomart




----------



## jpfwatch

On a grey silicone strap:


----------



## krmarq2015




----------



## saturnine

Nice insert; I really like Tachymetre bezels for some reason. Nice looking bracelet too - what kind?


----------



## krmarq2015

saturnine said:


> Nice insert; I really like Tachymetre bezels for some reason. Nice looking bracelet too - what kind?


Thanks! Insert and bezel came as a unit on ebay, bracelet from Meranom. The bezel gives it a whole new life as I had a smaller matching green one on there I never wore it. Might remove the display case back now as it is much thicker and sits a little high on my wrist.


----------



## Keithcozz

From Russia, with love...


----------



## saturnine

krmarq2015 said:


> Thanks! Insert and bezel came as a unit on ebay, bracelet from Meranom. The bezel gives it a whole new life as I had a smaller matching green one on there I never wore it. Might remove the display case back now as it is much thicker and sits a little high on my wrist.


I've been eyeing that bracelet from Meranom. Worth the $30?


----------



## krmarq2015

saturnine said:


> I've been eyeing that bracelet from Meranom. Worth the $30?


Absolutely. Was going to switch to black rubber with the new bezel, but the bracelet is just too nice!


----------



## jpfwatch

Amphibian Classic 090916M


----------



## saturnine

Has anyone bought from vostokamphibia.com? They have some interesting history about the brand, as well as what looks like a full line of Russian watches. They don't have the full spectrum of Amphibias (no Neptunes) but they carry some used watches as well, including vintage Vostoks. In any case, they have some bezels I do not believe I've seen before.

https://vostokamphibia.com/product-category/watch-parts/besels/


----------



## AT1984

krmarq2015 said:


> View attachment 9685850


I saw that bezel on eBay. How is the fit and finish?

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## AT1984

Murphy bezel/Dagaz insert

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

090916M


----------



## krmarq2015

AT1984 said:


> I saw that bezel on eBay. How is the fit and finish?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Finish is excellent. Fit is ok, had to really horse it on to the watch, but I might blame that more on the wire I was using (did not come with one) as it was a little tough to get it in the right groove. Definitely worth the price (which I think has come down)!


----------



## soviet

An interesting and rare dial. I don't remember ever seeing another one.


----------



## Uros TSI




----------



## Daemonultimate

The old model with manual winding.


----------



## croarcher




----------



## tamtkpp

Absolutely brilliant ! Dial, bezel and the straps match perfectly ! nice one !


----------



## SAB314

I replaced the standard chrome plated brass bezel with the SS more detailed/luminous pip from Meranom.


----------



## SAB314

I'm going to try to revive this old guy!






Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## hairythomas

Victorv said:


> Today, this beauty


Would you mind me asking where you got this from? Is is probably my next Vostok but the price and photos online vary quite a lot. This one, https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381795259568 for example, is more expensive than this one: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161782497186

Is that just down to the strap?


----------



## Victorv

hairythomas said:


> Would you mind me asking where you got this from? Is is probably my next Vostok but the price and photos online vary quite a lot. This one, https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381795259568 for example, is more expensive than this one: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161782497186
> 
> Is that just down to the strap?


Hi Hairythomas how are you?

I think that the only difference betwen the watches you've shown it's the strap. Mine came with the original Vostok strap (like your 2 link) and then, when i saw the poor quality of the original strap i bought a fine mesh. I bought my Amphibia on Komandirskie.com.

If you need any help, don't doubt to contact me

Regards

P.D: Sorry for my English, it's possible that i've some misspelling. I'm spanish haha


----------



## samshy

Here's my scuba dude!


----------



## hairythomas

Victorv said:


> Hi Hairythomas how are you?
> 
> I think that the only difference betwen the watches you've shown it's the strap. Mine came with the original Vostok strap (like your 2 link) and then, when i saw the poor quality of the original strap i bought a fine mesh. I bought my Amphibia on Komandirskie.com.
> 
> If you need any help, don't doubt to contact me
> 
> Regards
> 
> P.D: Sorry for my English, it's possible that i've some misspelling. I'm spanish haha


Thank you Victorv, appreciate the help and your watch is lovely. And your English is fine!


----------



## Victorv

hairythomas said:


> Thank you Victorv, appreciate the help and your watch is lovely. And your English is fine!


Hi Thomas, it's a pleasure to help you , for that we are here.

If finally you buy the amphibia submit here, it's a great purchase i recomend it.


----------



## JonS1967

My favorite Amphibia.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krmarq2015




----------



## Daemonultimate

I like them


----------



## Lord Dunsany

Model 100815
Dr. Seikostain Atlas bezel and World Time insert
Leather weekender strap by Foxtrot supply Co. Incredibly comfortable.


----------



## croarcher




----------



## Racerke

croarcher said:


>


Looks great without the lume 👍


----------



## Stereotype

krmarq2015 said:


> View attachment 9759306


Orange appears to becoming popular on this forum!


----------



## elsoldemayo

New Amphibia today and finally one that can be worn on the strap it arrived with.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.








case: 710 brushed
dial: 640
movement: 2414
Black date wheel: Meranom
Bezel: dr.seikostain: black Shark
insert: dr. seikostain
H hand: standard Vostok: painted white
M hand: IgorIV: painted fluorescent orange
S hand: standard Komandirskie: painted white
strap: dr.seikostain

- I plan to add lume to the hands soon although I like the appearance of hands without lume also!


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> View attachment 9815074
> 
> 
> case: 710 brushed
> dial: 640
> movement: 2414
> Black date wheel: Meranom
> Bezel: dr.seikostain: black Shark
> insert: dr. seikostain
> H hand: standard Vostok: painted white
> M hand: IgorIV: painted fluorescent orange
> S hand: standard Komandirskie: painted white
> strap: dr.seikostain


Amazing!


----------



## Stereotype

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Amazing!


Love that Matt. How easy is it the change the date wheel? I've seen them for sale but have often wondered if it's a straight forward job?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> Love that Matt.
> 
> How easy is it the change the date wheel?


Thank you.

It is fairly quick and easy if you have the proper tools and a little bit of experience using the small screwdrivers and quality tweezers.

I have photos of the entire process but I have not yet had time to sort through them and edit them.
My main PC, with all my photos and notes was destroyed in a recent flood but I think the hard drive may be unaffected....

My goal is to add this to the Guide since some of us are now buying the black date wheels.

If you are able to remove and install the hands and dial, replacing the date wheel is quite easy.

Tools:

- caseback wrench
- movement holder
- watch maker screwdrivers 
- high quality tweezers: one pair : #2 or #3 size or similar is good
- hand remover: either Presto style (#1 or #6) or hand levers
- dial protector: very thin plastic

One warning about the new black date wheels: 
-- the white numbers are not as bright or as easy to see as the numbers on the black date wheels of the Amphibia _SE_ models.

So, in dim light the numbers may be impossible to see.

Perhaps some intelligent chap here will invent for us a tiny LED system mounted next to the date window and activated by the sound
of our angry voice as we curse our inability to read the date.


----------



## Bauta

Matt_Bored_O said:


> One warning about the new black date wheels:
> -- the white numbers are not as bright or as easy to see as the numbers on the black date wheels of the Amphibia _SE_ models.
> 
> So, in dim light the numbers may be impossible to see.


My first black date wheel had a very faint white printing, that made it really hard to read the date in real life situations.
When I looked at pictures of the SE models, I noticed that they had way thicker date numbers.
So I included a black date wheel in my latest order, to see if there was a difference between batches.

Turns out it is. The new one is way better. Maybe not as good as the SE ones, but still a major improvement over the first.


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Tools:
> - caseback wrench
> - movement holder
> - watch maker screwdrivers
> - high quality tweezers: one pair : #2 or #3 size or similar is good
> - hand remover: either Presto style (#1 or #6) or hand levers
> - dial protector: very thin plastic


What tweezers specifically do you use? And do these high quality tweezers hold their ends for a long time? I have a cheap $10 set that is probably better than most ebay sets, though the ends get deformed somewhat quickly & hands pop out of them quite easily as they have no ridges.

Also, are you using a specific dial protector or just literally plastic? I have some of the Bergeon dial protectors and find them too thick to be of use on Vostoks, so I use paper receipts; which come to think of it, are probably too thin.


----------



## Bauta

saturnine said:


> What tweezers specifically do you use? And do these high quality tweezers hold their ends for a long time? I have a cheap $10 set that is probably better than most ebay sets, though the ends get deformed somewhat quickly & hands pop out of them quite easily as they have no ridges.
> 
> Also, are you using a specific dial protector or just literally plastic? I have some of the Bergeon dial protectors and find them too thick to be of use on Vostoks, so I use paper receipts; which come to think of it, are probably too thin.


You need to sharpen your tweezers to keep them in good shape.
Here is a good video on how to do it.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> What tweezers specifically do you use?
> 
> And do these high quality tweezers hold their ends for a long time?
> 
> Also, are you using a specific dial protector or just literally plastic?


Tweezers:

I use Dumont 'Dumostar' #3: Dumont are the standard in watch repair. 
'Dumostar' is the name of their best anti-magnetic, stainless steel.
Yes, they are expensive, but these will last forever. 
They keep their value because they are well known and highly prized.

The metal is very hard and strong. 
The tips stay sharp almost indefinitely and rarely need to be sharpened.

Dumont 'Dumoxel' is also a good grade of anti-magnetic stainless steel.

Most people use either #2 or #3 size. I prefer #3. 
90% of watch repair can be accomplished with these.

Watch parts supply shops and medical tool supply shops should have them.
I bought mine from a surgical and research company.
Tweezers are also called 'Forceps' in the medical industry, so search also using that name.

There truly is a big difference between high quality tweezers and all others. 
Your ability to perform mods and repairs will improve immediately.
Tiny screws are easier to hold and they won't as easily be shot across the room.

There are no serrations on these. You don't want or need serrations for watch parts. 
Good tweezers will hold tiny parts easily without them.

Remember, it's also about your technique. Practice how to pick up and hold tiny screws without shooting them 
across the room. Only apply enough pressure to keep the parts from falling from the tweezers.

Dial Protector:

I use pieces of plastic which I find in the house. 
Thin acetate type plastic is good. Thin and strong.
Plastic paper document sleeves/protectors , product packaging etc. Greeting cards often have a very thin plastic protection sleeve.
Many old library books have strong thin plastic sleeves. 
Plastic bags: these are thin but not as strong as the other plastics and not rigid enough.

If the plastic is too thick: rub it on sand paper to reduce the thickness. (clean the grit from the plastic before using it !)


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Tweezers:
> 
> I use Dumont 'Dumostar' #3: Dumont are the standard in watch repair.
> 'Dumostar' is the name of their best anti-magnetic, stainless steel.
> Yes, they are expensive, but these will last forever.
> They keep their value because they are well known and highly prized.
> 
> The metal is very hard and strong.
> The tips stay sharp almost indefinitely and rarely need to be sharpened.
> 
> Dumont 'Dumoxel' is also a good grade of anti-magnetic stainless steel.
> 
> Most people use either #2 or #3 size. I prefer #3.
> 90% of watch repair can be accomplished with these.


For the do it all tweezer, why not use brass over stainless? I read it is less likely to scratch, obviously anti-magnetic. More likely to need more frequent dressing I suppose.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> For the do it all tweezer, why not use brass over stainless? I read it is less likely to scratch, obviously anti-magnetic. More likely to need more frequent dressing I suppose.


Too soft. As you say, they will require frequent dressing.
Brass also corrodes to some degree and may be damaged from some of the 
chemicals you may use in watch repair.

Good tweezers do not scratch parts as easily as lesser tweezers do because they will not slip or 'skate' across a part as easily.

You will learn how to grab and hold parts in a manner to prevent scratching.


----------



## medved001




----------



## igureta

Modded 090

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart




----------



## JonS1967

mariomart said:


> View attachment 9838546


Is this dial silver? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

JonS1967 said:


> Is this dial silver? Looks great!


It's a sort of silver/whitish/greyish color.


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## sebastienb

Love the strap style what model / brand is it ?


----------



## jpfwatch

It' s a Eulit panama perlon strap. 
Watchgecko sells them.

Oh and thanks for your review on your site of the Vostok Komandirskie 861031
It made me buy one.


----------



## Astute-C

The hands on this 470 had gone rusty so i decided to give it some new threads this morning. Found some spare hands laying around and a silvered second hand from Favinov. Also polished the scratches out of the acryllic with Polywatch. Absolutely love this watch, one of my favourites. Wish Vostok could still do the case brushing like on these old ones.


----------



## Stereotype

Blue theme!


----------



## Cafe Latte

My Scuba dude (orange) has just arrived, pics later when I have fitted the strap and SS crown 
Chris


----------



## Ham2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Stereotype said:


> Blue theme!
> 
> View attachment 9855666


Niiiiiiiiiiice!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## kakefe

my radio room on bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

Astute-C said:


> Wish Vostok could still do the case brushing like on these old ones.


Agreed. Must have been a cold war secret. Yours looks phenomenal for its age, however. I don't have the same luck with Polywatch; toothpaste seems to do more. I'm going to try brasso next.


----------



## Stereotype

saturnine said:


> I don't have the same luck with Polywatch; toothpaste seems to do more. I'm going to try brasso next.


Try Plast-RX it's a motoring product for plastic trim and headlights.....it's fantastic on Vostok Acrylic Crystals. I have used it to buff mine even after scuffing with wet and dry grit! It works a treat!


----------



## Stereotype

jetcash said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiice!
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


THanks, originally I had the blue and red pepsi redneck on the sailboat but swapped that to my 110 scuba-dude (pictured). I like the way the hour markers being blue and black match the bezel. The strap is a watch gecko nato (selling cheap for trial and feedback).


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> Try Plast-RX it's a motoring product for plastic trim and headlights.....it's fantastic on Vostok Acrylic Crystals. I have used it to buff mine even after scuffing with wet and dry grit! It works a treat!


Hmm...all I'm finding is cheaky UK sellers who may not ship to the US. Which is odd since I've bought other Meguiar's detailing stuff in auto shops.

Related, does anyone find that replacement crystals have a good amount of extremely fine scratches in them, inside & out? These are crystals from (a very respected) ebay seller.


----------



## mroatman

saturnine said:


> Hmm...all I'm finding is cheaky UK sellers who may not ship to the US. Which is odd since I've bought other Meguiar's detailing stuff in auto shops.
> Related, does anyone find that replacement crystals have a good amount of extremely fine scratches in them, inside & out? These are crystals from (a very respected) ebay seller.


Here you go: https://www.amazon.com/Meguiars-G12...ie=UTF8&qid=1478558405&sr=1-1&keywords=plastx


----------



## Astute-C

saturnine said:


> Hmm...all I'm finding is cheaky UK sellers who may not ship to the US. Which is odd since I've bought other Meguiar's detailing stuff in auto shops.
> 
> Related, does anyone find that replacement crystals have a good amount of extremely fine scratches in them, inside & out? These are crystals from (a very respected) ebay seller.


For really bad crystals i've always used really fine wet and dry paper (1000 grit i think) then buffed out with Polywatch. The wet and dry looks like you've massacred the crystal but it always comes up looking like new afterwards with the Polywatch. I wouldn't recommend buffing from the inside if already attached to the case. I did this once and the Polywatch got all caught up between the steel and crystal and ruined the case, had to buy another one.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> ...does anyone find that replacement crystals have a good amount of extremely fine scratches in them, inside & out? These are crystals from (a very respected) ebay seller.


Some are nearly perfect, some are not.

None are bad.


----------



## Rimmed762

Are these new crystals or NOS crystals?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Rimmed762 said:


> Are these new crystals or NOS crystals?


In the world of Russian watches, it is often difficult to determine.


----------



## saturnine

Astute-C said:


> For really bad crystals i've always used really fine wet and dry paper (1000 grit i think) then buffed out with Polywatch. The wet and dry looks like you've massacred the crystal but it always comes up looking like new afterwards with the Polywatch. I wouldn't recommend buffing from the inside if already attached to the case. I did this once and the Polywatch got all caught up between the steel and crystal and ruined the case, had to buy another one.


With the crystal off the case, have you successfully sanded & buffed the inside of they crystal?

I have some 1000 or 1200, do you use it dry or wet?


----------



## Stereotype

saturnine said:


> With the crystal off the case, have you successfully sanded & buffed the inside of they crystal?
> 
> I have some 1000 or 1200, do you use it dry or wet?


Try doing that on a Rolex!


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Stereotype said:


> Try doing that on a Rolex!


Plenty of Rolex watches with acrylic crystals


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.

I have moved my discussion of crystal buffing to the thread: _"Vostok Mods" _


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> A crystal 'lift' tool helps to hold it when buffing.


Crystal lift to hold it, great idea.

Since you are the man with a thousand ideas, do you have a method for removing lume dots without scratching the dial?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> ....do you have a method for removing lume dots without scratching the dial?


I have moved my answer to the thread: _"Vostok Mods"_


----------



## fmadrid




----------



## Astute-C

saturnine said:


> With the crystal off the case, have you successfully sanded & buffed the inside of they crystal?
> 
> I have some 1000 or 1200, do you use it dry or wet?


Sorry Saturnine, no i've never buffed a crystal while detached from the case. I wouldn't have a clue how to remove them or reattach them but i assume it can be done.......????


----------



## samshy

*fmadrid* is that a newly released dial? Where did you get it?


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## fmadrid

samshy said:


> *fmadrid* is that a newly released dial? Where did you get it?


Hi Smashy, it's a Vostok 120512 which I transferred onto a Vostok ministry case. Modded the bezel as well.

Original case and bezel.









Original case modded bezel









Onto a Ministry case.


----------



## samshy

fmadrid said:


> Hi Smashy, it's a Vostok 120512 which I transferred onto a Vostok ministry case. Modded the bezel as well.
> 
> Original case and bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original case modded bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onto a Ministry case.


THANKS!


----------



## JonS1967

fmadrid said:


> Hi Smashy, it's a Vostok 120512 which I transferred onto a Vostok ministry case. Modded the bezel as well.
> 
> Original case and bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original case modded bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onto a Ministry case.


Very tasteful. Nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid

Thanks!


----------



## jpfwatch

Received this watch yesterday.


----------



## croarcher

A similar one in older case


----------



## Keithcozz

New $20 super engineer II for my Vostok...

Счастливый четверг, товарищи.


----------



## krmarq2015

Loving this new bezel, but way too toothy to tear up my thumb setting the date when it is that far off!


----------



## jetcash

krmarq2015 said:


> Loving this new bezel, but way too toothy to tear up my thumb setting the date when it is that far off!
> 
> View attachment 9887106
> 
> View attachment 9887114


I wanted to put a glass caseback on my 710. Then I found a pic of one next to the regular Amphib back. It's a tall one! Too much for my tiny wrist.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## krmarq2015

jetcash said:


> I wanted to put a glass caseback on my 710. Then I found a pic of one next to the regular Amphib back. It's a tall one! Too much for my tiny wrist.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


I'm with you. Makes this 420 sit a little too high on my wrist and I might remove it.


----------



## Stereotype

krmarq2015 said:


> I'm with you. Makes this 420 sit a little too high on my wrist and I might remove it.
> 
> View attachment 9888074


I love them. I think they make the watch look so much more chunky......and expensive. I've replaced nearly all my standard case backs now on the basis I think they also help with the acoustics! So many options to choose also! Fantastic!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> ...I've replaced nearly all my standard case backs now on the basis I think they also help with the acoustics!.....


Brilliant!!

A mechanical watch must be _heard_ and not seen only.


----------



## krmarq2015

Stereotype said:


> I love them. I think they make the watch look so much more chunky......and expensive. I've replaced nearly all my standard case backs now on the basis I think they also help with the acoustics! So many options to choose also! Fantastic!


Now that you mention it, you're right. Maybe I'll leave it! Needed something. I had a green bezel on their initially, but it still seemed small and too monochromatic. I'm liking the black tachymetre for now!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

krmarq2015 said:


> Loving this new bezel, but way too toothy to tear up my thumb setting the date when it is that far off!
> 
> View attachment 9887106


I love it.
The green and black are a great combination.

The bezel shape is good for that combination.

Don't worry, you fingers will grow callouses! Problem solved.

I would like to see a photo of this with black hands. They may connect nicely with the black insert.
But perhaps they would compete with the black 'Cousteau' fellow.


----------



## igureta

croarcher said:


> A similar one in older case


That is a beauty.

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sax-and-watches

My new blue dude


----------



## krmarq2015

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I love it.
> The green and black are a great combination.
> 
> The bezel shape is good for that combination.
> 
> Don't worry, you fingers will grow callouses! Problem solved.
> 
> I would like to see a photo of this with black hands. They may connect nicely with the black insert.
> But perhaps they would compete with the black 'Cousteau' fellow.


Was thinking the exact same thing today - black hands. I have not learned hands yet or picked up a hand setting tool, movement holder etc. Probably because I know it is a slippery slope and I'll wind up doing nothing but modding! Already have a Komandirske 350 en route to go with the 2 Scuba Dudes...


----------



## Keithcozz

New mesh for my Russian bling!


----------



## jpfwatch

Vostok amphibia with a murphy bezel on a Fixoflex metal band:


----------



## Bullets Hurt

Modded Amphibia rockin' some Favinov paddle hands and a new dial.


----------



## croarcher

Amphibirskie


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## Stereotype




----------



## monocel

Still counts as an amphibia?

My little Ratnik!


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## dmnc

jpfwatch said:


> Vostok amphibia with a murphy bezel on a Fixoflex metal band:
> 
> View attachment 9895482


I'd never noticed this dial before. The red accents work really well with the seconds hand. Looks really good with the clean bezel.

And no date of course. Got to be no date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc

croarcher said:


> Amphibirskie


Dial dots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## croarcher

They came with the dial


----------



## DOA

I found this one on the flea market today for 20 bucks. Works perfectly, I've worn it for 3h now...has the original strap too. All in great condition.

I only have a Big Zero and a Komandirskie so far, so I'm not sure... I consulted the Vostok identification thread, and according to this it should be an Amphibia

case type 470 octagonal with a 2409 or 2409A movement & a stainless steel case?

My first automatic, too...

I'd be happy for more info 

& sorry about the phone pics :roll:


----------



## mariomart

DOA said:


> I consulted the Vostok identification thread, and according to this it should be an Amphibia
> 
> case type 470 octagonal with a 2409 or 2409A movement & a stainless steel case?
> 
> My first automatic, too...
> 
> I'd be happy for more info
> 
> & sorry about the phone pics :roll:


If it's a polished octagonal case it's actually a Type 320, the radial brushed octagonal case is the 470. Other than that they are identical cases.

The 2409 movement is a manual winder (17 Jewels as stated on the dial) so not automatic.

great looking watch


----------



## DOA

mariomart said:


> If it's a polished octagonal case it's actually a Type 320, the radial brushed octagonal case is the 470. Other than that they are identical cases.
> 
> The 2409 movement is a manual winder (17 Jewels as stated on the dial) so not automatic.
> 
> great looking watch


Thanks! Yup, with further reading I gathered that about the manual not automatic...I think I actually prefer that, whee. Automatic would have made me nervous.
But it IS an Amphibia not a Komandirskie, right?


----------



## rokman




----------



## Stereotype

Vostok Amphibia 110 - Case - Zenitar, 2415 Movement & Face - Meranom, Hands - Favinov, Black Bezel & Movement Ring - Dr Seikostain, Bezel Insert - Dagaz, G10 Nato Strap - Watch Gecko.

Thanks God for rainy Saturday's.


----------



## alexir

Sandwich SE


----------



## mariomart

DOA said:


> Thanks! Yup, with further reading I gathered that about the manual not automatic...I think I actually prefer that, whee. Automatic would have made me nervous.
> But it IS an Amphibia not a Komandirskie, right?


Yes, 101% vintage Amphibian. If you open the caseback you should find it also has an anti magnetic shield. Wear it with a smile


----------



## Miidel

alexir said:


> Sandwich SE


Wow! Looks great! Do you know if that dial is available for purchase?

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Miidel said:


> ...Do you know if that dial is available for purchase?


No. Believe me, everyone here has deep lust for this dial. Pathological lust.


----------



## Miidel

Matt_Bored_O said:


> No. Believe me, everyone here has deep lust for this dial. Pathological lust.


Perhaps santa will appear and put it under my tree if I start believing again 

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> No. Believe me, everyone here has deep lust for this dial. Pathological lust.


If Meranom sold those separately they would make a killing that's for sure!


----------



## mariomart

My Neptune and I managed to frolic in the sea today on a glorious Western Australian Spring day


----------



## Stereotype

Posted Picture before but now with a new Dr Seikostain (MK1) exhibition case-back & movement holder and SS Crown.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> Posted Picture before but now with a new Dr Seikostain (MK1) exhibition case-back & movement holder and SS Crown.


?? Could you please post a photo with the strap more clearly displayed on the wrist??

I think you have a winning combination and I want to see how the strap interacts.


----------



## dan_bsht

Stereotype said:


> Posted Picture before but now with a new Dr Seikostain (MK1) exhibition case-back & movement holder and SS Crown.
> 
> View attachment 9924978
> 
> 
> View attachment 9924986
> 
> 
> View attachment 9925002


Looks amazing! If you dont mind, can you tell us where did you get this crown from?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## croarcher

Maybe from meranom ?
http://meranom.com/amphibian-classi...rown-for-vostok-amphibian-71-42-96-cases.html


----------



## jetcash

Stereotype said:


> View attachment 9924986


That is a fat boy!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> ?? Could you please post a photo with the strap more clearly displayed on the wrist??


Hope that's OK Matt.


----------



## Stereotype

croarcher said:


> Maybe from meranom ?
> Stainless CROWN FOR VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN 71, 42, 96 cases Meranom.com


That's correct.


----------



## haejuk

The strap for my new 1980ish Amphibia came in today.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> Hope that's OK Matt.


Great !

I love the Sailboat dial, I wear one often.
Your combination is perfect.


----------



## mroatman

haejuk said:


> The strap for my new 1980ish Amphibia came in today.


Pseudo 22mm?

Nice watch!


----------



## haejuk

After measuring the case, I felt 22mm was going to be too much. I went with 20mm width, notched to 18mm at the spring bars. A subtle change, but it looks better on the wrist than an 18mm strap IMO. Also, this is possibly the largest case I have ever seen for the tiny 2209 movement! But it also makes for a really nicely contoured watch case. No other watch I own fits better on my wrist than this one.


----------



## halr

My new 960743.


----------



## kakefe

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## jpfwatch

Just got 2 bracelets for my watch:


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Stereotype

Amphibia 110 Semi - Stealth!


----------



## baczajka

Stereotype said:


> Amphibia 110 Semi - Stealth!
> 
> View attachment 9990434
> 
> 
> View attachment 9990442


Very nice! Where did you get there bezel?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

baczajka said:


> Where did you get there bezel?


The Bezel is an 'Atlas One' from Dr Seikostain on Ebay (One Second Closer). Insert from DAGAZ.


----------



## Arvac

670SE


----------



## imatabor

My first Russian..090


----------



## Aidanm

My 18mm mesh arrived from Meranom this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_I can make this two tool work well together as part of my edc, just wish that's the case between the two country worldwide.

*Vostok Amphibia Blue Scuba Dude*









Have a nice weekend everyone.
Peace.
b-)​_


----------



## Uros TSI

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## 103ssv

My latest addition to my collection:







Big case scuba dude in a very dark blue greenish color.


----------



## Elbakalao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

Latest customization. Vostok Amphibia 710 Black Hands, Plain Red Minute Hand, Seikostain Caseback, Atlas one Bezel, Dagaz Insert, Watch Gecko Original Bond.


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> Latest customization. Vostok Amphibia 710 Black Hands, Plain Red Minute Hand, Seikostain Caseback, Atlas one Bezel, Dagaz Insert, Watch Gecko Original Bond.


How's that gecko bond? I am looking for a high quality original bond and that's on the list. The reviews said it was on the thin side which it's not what I wanted to hear. It's also stated to be dark blue as opposed to black, is that true?


----------



## Stereotype

saturnine said:


> How's that gecko bond? I am looking for a high quality original bond and that's on the list. The reviews said it was on the thin side which it's not what I wanted to hear. It's also stated to be dark blue as opposed to black, is that true?


 It's thinner than their Zulu-Diver range yes!. It's good quality though. Colour is a very, very dark blue but actually looks black. I've got a couple and like them personally.


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> It's thinner than their Zulu-Diver range yes!. It's good quality though. Colour is a very, very dark blue but actually looks black. I've got a couple and like them personally.


Thanks. Anyone have any idea how that compares to NATOStrapCo's offering for less?


----------



## Stereotype

saturnine said:


> Thanks. Anyone have any idea how that compares to NATOStrapCo's offering for less?


Watch Gecko are longer at 300mm. This gives you the extra length if like me, you install Seikostain Casebacks. I've ditched all my other Nato's for Watch Gecko because of that.


----------



## alexir




----------



## Stereotype

Anyone for Orange?


----------



## kabanofff




----------



## Aidanm

My 18mm rubber strap from Zenitar came today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _undertaker

Aidanm said:


> My 18mm rubber strap from Zenitar came today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that bezel insert. Where it's from?


----------



## Aidanm

_undertaker said:


> Love that bezel insert. Where it's from?


Hi there. Milsub insert from Dagaz in a Murphy bezel.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6491996

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

A selection of Original Bond's.


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> A selection of Original Bond's.


All from Watch Gecko? If no, which is which?


----------



## Stereotype

saturnine said:


> All from Watch Gecko? If no, which is which?


 Well spotted. One polished, one brushed and one straight through (RAF).


----------



## alexir

The new 150


----------



## Racerke




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Intrepid04

saturnine said:


> ...
> And frankly, that's rather amazing to even have that as an option. What other watchmaker outside of Casio or Seiko offers so many models?


Invicta? :-x


----------



## Intrepid04

jetcash said:


> I'm not supposed to buy any watches until next year!
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.





JonS1967 said:


> This is probably a rule that I should follow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jetcash said:


> It's only 75 days till 2017!
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


I'll (try to) follow that rule from now on (after I buy only one more) ...until next year!


----------



## bricem13

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Looks killer. What is that one?


----------



## Ptolomeo74

bricem13 said:


> Looks killer. What is that one?


It is an special edition we have designed in Relojes Especiales, a Spanish forum


----------



## saturnine

Intrepid04 said:


> Invicta? :-x


Yes, but they require extensive modding to make them fit to wear in public. I have one awaiting such treatment.

Only on page 364, eh?


----------



## Intrepid04

b-)



Stereotype said:


> A 'Brace' of Vostok Amphibia's both on Original Bond Straps, Nato and RAF!
> 
> View attachment 9384890


Amphibia on NATO? Nooo way, José! :-d

As not so far back as 30ish years ago, NOBODY would have ever thought to dare to wear a WarPac Amphibia watch on a NATO strap :think:; that would have been like a BIG "NO NO" back then :-|; it'd have been considered a mayor offense, like a treason, like a now-a-days terrorism...:-x. Dishonored expel, discharge, prison term would have been some of the immediate consequences :-( LOL. If you know the source, intention and purpose from each of them, combined with a little bit of Cold War history... b-).

What a nice paradox now, symbolically embracing in the above picture from Stereotype. Kudos to them both. :-!

I'm now considering to buy my first WarPac Amphibia, and if so, it'll definitively be put on my first NATO strap. That's the best and bigger contradiction of ANY WATCH HISTORY, I think. ;-)


----------



## Intrepid04

saturnine said:


> Only on page 364, eh?


I know; I'm just making my incursion and thinking about my (re)introduction in the Russian watch world... Just watching pictures and reading through all day long... ;-)


----------



## Lenny1951




----------



## jetcash

14 days to 2017. Then the radio room will be mine!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Stereotype

Intrepid04 said:


> b-)
> 
> Amphibia on NATO? Nooo way, José! :-d
> 
> As not so far back as 30ish years ago, NOBODY would have ever thought to dare to wear a WarPac Amphibia watch on a NATO strap :think:; that would have been like a BIG "NO NO" back then :-|; it'd have been considered a mayor offense, like a treason, like a now-a-days terrorism...:-x. Dishonored expel, discharge, prison term would have been some of the immediate consequences :-( LOL. If you know the source, intention and purpose from each of them, combined with a little bit of Cold War history... b-).
> 
> What a nice paradox now, symbolically embracing in the above picture from Stereotype. Kudos to them both. :-!
> 
> I'm now considering to buy my first WarPac Amphibia, and if so, it'll definitively be put on my first NATO strap. That's the best and bigger contradiction of ANY WATCH HISTORY, I think. ;-)


 Excellent. My thoughts exactly. Let's bring nations together with the use of Horology!


----------



## rhaykal

anyone know someone (preferably CONUS) who relumes Vostok watches? I ordered the green 020 (hoping no issues with bezel alignment as that is the one thing that'll drive me crazy). I know Vostok is not known for their lume jobs and would ideally like to get it relumed with strong c3.


----------



## Stereotype

Various Vostok Amphibia Models -


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Today the mailman delivered a lovely trio of Vostoks to me :-! from various sellers in Russia and the Ukraine 

After doing my usual thing of polishing the cases and crystals and giving them an ultrasonic bath, as well as deciding on what band/strap would work best, here the are


----------



## croarcher

That would be 710398,2426.01 inside


----------



## Lenny1951

I got my first one the other day and the first thing I noticed was the date is not printed very dark but I see others look similar so I guess that's how they come ...I thought I got a bad one .... I got mine running very accurate after regulating with the cheapesh Chinese timegrapher....I just wish I went with the scubadude...


----------



## Cafe Latte

Lenny1951 said:


> I got my first one the other day and the first thing I noticed was the date is not printed very dark but I see others look similar so I guess that's how they come ...I thought I got a bad one .... I got mine running very accurate after regulating with the cheapesh Chinese timegrapher....I just wish I went with the scubadude...


The price they cost just buy one, then you will have two cool Russian watches!
Chris


----------



## saturnine

Cafe Latte said:


> Lenny1951 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my first one the other day and the first thing I noticed was the date is not printed very dark but I see others look similar so I guess that's how they come ...I thought I got a bad one .... I got mine running very accurate after regulating with the cheapesh Chinese timegrapher....I just wish I went with the scubadude...
> 
> 
> 
> The price they cost just buy one, then you will have two cool Russian watches!
> Chris
Click to expand...

The registration page of WUS should really bear the warning inscription: 
"Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate".


----------



## Lenny1951

These watches and the movements are better than the 7s36 Seiko five's ... more bang for buck and better accuracy ..Im glad I found them ...


----------



## Cafe Latte

Lenny1951 said:


> These watches and the movements are better than the 7s36 Seiko five's ... more bang for buck and better accuracy ..Im glad I found them ...


Some will argue that, but I agree. The 7s36 is a solid movement, but I have never come across a Seiko as accurate as my Vostok's. Also Seiko crystal scratches easily, so does Vostok, but you can polish scratches out of the Vostok's, you cant on the Seiko. I personally think too that the Amphibia are far cooler looking with so much choice of cases and dials. Too much IMO, I keep finding Amphibia models I want to buy!!
Chris


----------



## alexir

A very special one got delivered today


----------



## Rimmed762

rhaykal said:


> anyone know someone (preferably CONUS) who relumes Vostok watches? I ordered the green 020 (hoping no issues with bezel alignment as that is the one thing that'll drive me crazy). I know Vostok is not known for their lume jobs and would ideally like to get it relumed with strong c3.


I have used Favinov (in Russia). He is a member here. He has been my choice for reluming. You can see some works from his eBay store.


----------



## Danilao

alexir said:


> A very special one got delivered today



















;-)


----------



## Stereotype

Danilao said:


> View attachment 10255506
> 
> 
> View attachment 10255514
> 
> 
> ;-)


 Where did you get it? I've never seen that face or a matte 710 before!


----------



## medved001




----------



## mariomart

Stereotype said:


> Where did you get it? I've never seen that face or a matte 710 before!






__ https://www.facebook.com/meranomdotcom/posts/1125686764110664


----------



## Danilao

Stereotype said:


> Where did you get it? I've never seen that face or a matte 710 before!


It is a Special Edition for the italian forum www.offwatch.it


----------



## alexir

Danilao said:


> It is a Speciale Edition for the italian forum www.offwatch.it


Yep. One of the most beautiful (and rare) LE Vostoks IMHO.


----------



## saturnine

alexir said:


> A very special one got delivered today


Very nice. Is Charybdis available also?


----------



## alexir




----------



## kakefe

bunch of amphibias









instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Lenny1951

Very nice shot ! Love the way you over lapped the straps ...and the colors ...


----------



## soviet

A rare dial?


----------



## fliegerchrono

Winter shoes for my Amphibia 100725 SE


----------



## Stereotype

Vostok Amphibia 710, Black Minute and Hour Hands, Plain Red Second Hand, Black Bezel, Exhibition Case-back & Movement Ring (Seikostain). Degaz Insert.


----------



## Miidel

Stereotype said:


> Vostok Amphibia 710, Black Minute and Hour Hands, Plain Red Second Hand, Black Bezel, Exhibition Case-back & Movement Ring (Seikostain). Degaz Insert.
> 
> View attachment 10332562
> 
> 
> View attachment 10332570


Wow! Looks great!


----------



## taimurkhan

Really got into watches and Vostok this year. So far, so good! 

Happy New Year, Everyone!


----------



## jpfwatch

My first scuba dude with beautiful green dial:


----------



## saturnine

taimurkhan said:


> [FONT]Really got into watches and Vostok this year. So far, so good!
> 
> [/FONT][FONT]Happy New Year, Everyone![/FONT]


Quite a year for you. May your wallet be less busy next year .

I've always liked the green Neptune, but I'd take that 120 Special Sandwich all day, every day; especially on that strap.


----------



## linux.author

quite happy with this watch (710334) - it was ordered along with a blue scuba dude for the wife unit:








however, even better was the astounding report from Marcello Mamino's wonderful open-source Tg timegrapher:









as you know, the movements in these nice watches feature a 42-degree lift angle and 19,800 beats per hour... the out-of-the-box accuracy easily bested my SKX173's 7S26, and equals my SRP315's 4R36!

yeehaw!

willie
on the cheap-diver Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Stereotype

A Collection.

View attachment 10350858


----------



## taimurkhan

saturnine said:


> Quite a year for you. May your wallet be less busy next year .
> 
> I've always liked the green Neptune, but I'd take that 120 Special Sandwich all day, every day; especially on that strap.


Thanks! The yellow Amphibia was my first one, and I see what you are saying. Will try to take it easy next year, except for a couple of bezel/dial changes, and unless Vostok releases something really exciting like a swivel lugs Amphibia. 

Cheers!


----------



## saturnine

taimurkhan said:


> Thanks! The yellow Amphibia was my first one, and I see what you are saying. Will try to take it easy next year, except for a couple of bezel/dial changes, and unless Vostok releases something really exciting like a swivel lugs Amphibia.
> 
> Cheers!


Excellent taste, I'm not sure I would have had the discretion to choose such a nice dial for my first. My first Vostok is disassembled yet it's heart lives on in another.

And I wasn't implying anything in regards to how you acquire watches, you do as you please; but do be mindful of the hive mind here (more, more).

за здоро́вье!


----------



## siblingchris

taimurkhan said:


> Really got into watches and Vostok this year. So far, so good!
> 
> Happy New Year, Everyone!
> 
> View attachment 10336138


What's that second from the right?


----------



## Stereotype

View attachment 10353130


----------



## cayabo

View attachment 10353594


----------



## taimurkhan

saturnine said:


> Excellent taste, I'm not sure I would have had the discretion to choose such a nice dial for my first. My first Vostok is disassembled yet it's heart lives on in another.
> 
> And I wasn't implying anything in regards to how you acquire watches, you do as you please; but do be mindful of the hive mind here (more, more).
> 
> за здоро́вье!


Thank you! I agree that limiting collection size can enhance one's enjoyment of the watches, although I appreciate the beauty of more comprehensive collections, especially vintage ones.

за здоро́вье!



siblingchris said:


> What's that second from the right?


It is a 120 Amphibia mod with custom dial and hands made by igorIV.


----------



## jetcash

Stereotype said:


> View attachment 10353178
> View attachment 10353130


Your only supposed to have one little black dress! 

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miidel

Happy new year! Bad phone pic x)


----------



## elsoldemayo

New to me Neptune.


----------



## dunarit




----------



## REDSWAN13

S.E. 100 with dr.seiko bezel & insert.


----------



## stmcelroy

Upgraded the bezel and bracelet on my 710 Scuba Dude.


----------



## Racerke

Today some cleaning of my cccp period amphibia


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

WatchMakerMonroe from ETSY


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## alexir




----------



## Lenny1951

120695


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## Arvac

alexir said:


>


Awesome dial! Never seen one like this before. Do you have the code number?


----------



## saturnine

MonroeFromEtsy said:


> lots of images


Comrade you have a nice collection, but seeing as how they are all for sale, it's beginning to feel as though you are merely spamming this & the Komandirskie threads.


----------



## alexir

Arvac said:


> Awesome dial! Never seen one like this before. Do you have the code number?


Thanks! It's a special edition from komandirskie.com called 710BER-1


----------



## Arvac

alexir said:


> Thanks! It's a special edition from komandirskie.com called 710BER-1


Thanks for your answer. Looks like an Anonimo btw


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

saturnine said:


> you are merely spamming this & the Komandirskie threads


No spam, just showing my Amphibias as the threads says.
All watches are from my own collection and are they all for sale or not - it does not matter $)

Anyway i respect your personal opinion, thank you!


----------



## mroatman

saturnine said:


> Comrade you have a nice collection, but seeing as how they are all for sale, it's beginning to feel as though you are merely spamming this & the Komandirskie threads.


Fair point, but consider -- the vast, vast majority of the time that someone comments on how nice a watch is, their next question is, "How can I get my hands on one?"

Monroe makes it easy


----------



## BalooSD

One of my favorites. 









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

mroatman said:


> Fair point, but consider -- the vast, vast majority of the time that someone comments on how nice a watch is, their next question is, "How can I get my hands on one?"
> 
> Monroe makes it easy


 You made my day sir, thank you!


----------



## saturnine

mroatman said:


> Fair point, but consider -- the vast, vast majority of the time that someone comments on how nice a watch is, their next question is, "How can I get my hands on one?"
> 
> Monroe makes it easy


Touché. But I feel that by now, anyone with an interest knows where to find them.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Arvac said:


> Thanks for your answer. Looks like an Anonimo btw
> 
> View attachment 10499506


And it looks like a Magrette too


----------



## NuttySlack

Recent acquisition - my first Amphibia. Anyone know when this was likely to have been made?


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## taike

Monroe, can you tell us anything about these pieces you post? Drop some knowledge, please!


----------



## Elbakalao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

Decided to brush the bezel and case with 1000 grit sandpaper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir




----------



## MDT IT

*Vostok Neptune SE 960726 New from Russia today ;-)







*


----------



## DiverDoc

*I bought this one because it was the closest I could find to the original. I haven't seen any for sale with paddle hands since.








*


----------



## Sandro8086

New member and russian enthusiat!


----------



## jagr

Hi
Does anyone of You have one (or both) of these?













I'm considering buying one of them, but don't know which looks better in real.
If anyone posted a pic (especially dial) I will be grateful


----------



## mantaselk

jagr said:


> Hi
> Does anyone of You have one (or both) of these?
> View attachment 10635226
> View attachment 10635242
> 
> I'm considering buying one of them, but don't know which looks better in real.
> If anyone posted a pic (especially dial) I will be grateful


Try to type "Amphibia 150344" in youtube and you will see it from all corners when people are reviewing them. 

Hope that I helped.


----------



## kakefe

jagr said:


> Hi
> Does anyone of You have one (or both) of these?
> I'm considering buying one of them, but don't know which looks better in real.
> If anyone posted a pic (especially dial) I will be grateful


I saw blue one in hand.. darker than seen on pictures... can flash with pepsi bezel that currently meranom is selling..

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## jagr

Thanks a lot guys for Your help.
After watching videos I like the blue one better, I'm only afraid that its dial gets purple within some time, like in my "latin" I had some time ago.


----------



## fargelios

Vostok Amphibia SE 020677S


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvac

jagr said:


> Hi
> Does anyone of You have one (or both) of these?
> View attachment 10635226
> View attachment 10635242
> 
> I'm considering buying one of them, but don't know which looks better in real.
> If anyone posted a pic (especially dial) I will be grateful


Light mods








©


----------



## Arvac

fargelios said:


> Vostok Amphibia SE 020677S
> 
> View attachment 10640906


Excellent strap choice! Could you be so kind to share a link?


----------



## Arizone

I purchased one of these new 18mm (notched 20mm) silicone Amphibian straps offered on Ebay in black. The seller is already known for his 22mm straps but had I never bought one.
VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN DIVER WATCH STRAP BAND 18MM SILICONE RUBBER BLACK STEEL KEEPER | eBay

(seller photo)









I have to say it is very nice. Most surprising is that it comes with thick quick-release springbars, which I did not realize. I'm a bit worried however, because the silicone is not very thick around the springbars, and the added hole for the quick-release lever may cause a tear if the watch catches on something. The steel tabs on the underside of the keeper aren't quite flat and could use a small squeeze, but regardless keeps a great solid hold of the strap end even without the typical stationary second keeper located behind the buckle. I plan to flip the keeper around so the dude is not upside down when viewed from the side of my wrist. Both the buckle and the keeper are brushed on the top, and polished on the sides and bottom, excluding the all-polished buckle tongue/prong. The strap itself is supple, comfortable, and with enough adjustments for the smallest or largest of wrists. Last, I'm a bit disappointed the buckle engraving isn't Cyrillic. Oh well.


----------



## siblingchris

Does anyone know where the elusive 960726 SE (green dial Neptune) might be found from a trusted source?


----------



## taike

siblingchris said:


> Does anyone know where the elusive 960726 SE (green dial Neptune) might be found from a trusted source?


Pretty sure meranom is the only source.


----------



## siblingchris

Meranom are out of stock. There seems to be some floating around "new" on eBay but at a premium and from sellers I know nothing of.


----------



## taike

Meranom releases them in small batches at odd intervals. You can sign up to be notified when available.


----------



## BalooSD

siblingchris said:


> Meranom are out of stock. There seems to be some floating around "new" on eBay but at a premium and from sellers I know nothing of.


I wrote to Meranom last month re future Neptune availability, and the reply was "hopefully in February."

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

Thanks both. Already signed up, but I'm impatient


----------



## Cafe Latte

siblingchris said:


> Thanks both. Already signed up, but I'm impatient


Just relax it will be all the better when it arrives. 
Chris


----------



## linux.author




----------



## Jaysembhi

My new 090 feels kinda big on my wrist tho.


----------



## jagr

Arvac said:


> Light mods
> 
> View attachment 10700946
> 
> ©


Thank You, great pic and great mods.


----------



## VWatchie

Jaysembhi said:


> My new 090 feels kinda big on my wrist tho.


It looks OK to me and it is a beautiful watch. Enjoy it and congrats!


----------



## alexir




----------



## Cafe Latte

Anatoly said:


> mine on a shark mesh


Is that dust on the inside? If so open her up and clean her out. Nice dial though.
Chris


----------



## OKEAH

.


----------



## Anatoly

Cafe Latte said:


> Is that dust on the inside? If so open her up and clean her out. Nice dial though.
> Chris


Hey, Thanks. That's just lint/dust on the outside

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## joeytjchen

Finally reached me after two months! :-!


----------



## Jaysembhi

Racing Amphibia


----------



## Elbakalao

My current lineup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Elbakalao said:


> My current lineup.


Soviet Bus Stops! Great book. Were you the one who first shared it with us here?


----------



## Crater

My 090 has a lot of different styles of last 2 years... Originally ordered with modded Boris bezel, coin edge + 007 insert.










Then changed the look to Amphibia bezel, but de-chromed it and patina-ed it 










Today, wearing it as it came from the factory, original 090 bezel and some green canvas strap, vintage style:


----------



## Elbakalao

mroatman said:


> Soviet Bus Stops! Great book. Were you the one who first shared it with us here?


Hi. Thank you. I'm not sure. I may have posted another picture of the book a while back but haven't engaged in any substantive discussion of its contents. The photos are terrific though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linux.author

my latest acquistion/mod - a 'Diet Pepsi' for the wife unit on Feb. 14:


----------



## taike

She sure has a hairy wrist


----------



## linux.author

taike said:


> She sure has a hairy wrist


that's not her wrist...

:-d


----------



## JonS1967

Crater said:


> My 090 has a lot of different styles of last 2 years... Originally ordered with modded Boris bezel, coin edge + 007 insert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then changed the look to Amphibia bezel, but de-chromed it and patina-ed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, wearing it as it came from the factory, original 090 bezel and some green canvas strap, vintage style:


The original 090 bezel is very underrated IMHO. I think it looks perfect on the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing this SE today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauzer67




----------



## scouser

Mine says hi....!


----------



## Uros TSI

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## CVega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milehigh981

Just came in today. Switched out the bracket for the optional NATO.









Setting the date is a PITA!


----------



## Racerke

Milehigh981 said:


> Just came in today. Switched out the bracket for the optional NATO.
> 
> View attachment 10867545
> 
> 
> Setting the date is a PITA!


Why is changing the date hard?


----------



## Milehigh981

Racerke said:


> Why is changing the date hard?


its not like any other watch I've had; you've got to either change the time until you've hit the date you want (scroll through 24 of each day manually) or do the " shortcut " of scrolling past midnight to forward the date, then back to 8 pm then fwd to 12, repeat until you've hit the desired date. This is my first Russian watch; I though it was broken I until I did research on how to do it.


----------



## jetcash

Milehigh981 said:


> its not like any other watch I've had; you've got to either change the time until you've hit the date you want (scroll through 24 of each day manually) or do the " shortcut " of scrolling past midnight to forward the date, then back to 8 pm then fwd to 12, repeat until you've hit the desired date. This is my first Russian watch; I though it was broken I until I did research on how to do it.












Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc

Uros TSI said:


> RN3 Pro via TT


May I ask where this bezel is from please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

It was taken off 710 SE radioroom. I think that it is available now as spare part. 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## dmnc

Uros TSI said:


> It was taken off 710 SE radioroom. I think that it is available now as spare part.
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


Interesting. I'll have a dig around. I would have assumed a 710 bezel would hit he crown on a 420 so very good to know that one doesn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi

Waiting on my new650se and scuba dude dial from meranom to go in this. Bezel arrived so just put it on.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Waiting on this new purchase from Ukraine to mod with Boris bezel and blue silver GMT insert.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

How do you use a 24hr bezel with a 12hr movement?


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

taike said:


> How do you use a 24hr bezel with a 12hr movement?


If you find out let me know. Just thought it would look nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

"He who lets himself be whored by fashion will be whored by time" -Thomas Wolfe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

48 mm lug end to lug end thickness is 15 mm .The diameter is 45 mm with the crown. Lugs are 18 mm.The movement and power reserve are standard for an automatic AMPHIBIA. I consider this more of a sport watch than a diver .:think: due to the bezel.


----------



## croarcher




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## linux.author




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## Ita

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSailor

When I'm not wearing an Amphibian, it's K35 time!


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## Myman




----------



## phillip.wareham

My first amfibia and I love it! The included strap was indeed garbage, so I took it off, then resized it, then threw it in a drawer it will never leave. I work with kids, so this thing is ideal: Solid, very secure and comfy on a nato, not bulky, waterproof, colourful, and not expensive enough to worry about. It's ideal.


----------



## NuttySlack

My modern Amphibia. I've modded it a little bit - Boris bezel with Seiko insert, Nato strap and brushed the front of the case to dull the shine.








Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSailor

Myman, Nice swap of the 24hr bezel - Can I ask where you got it from?


----------



## Chucho73

Amphibia 020SE









Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Myman

NorthSailor said:


> Myman, Nice swap of the 24hr bezel - Can I ask where you got it from?


Thank you. It is from AM Watches on eBay. ( They are $49 US ).
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AM-Watch...hash=item3ac458bb5e:m:mWD3mTRuRrjudZtxg-TxxoQ


----------



## Arvac

020SE on 150 case. I love it.


----------



## mrwomble

That looks amazing! I have an SE incoming, you're giving me ideas...

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Thinking of going with one of my DIY Vostok mod, a f71 superlative cheapskate officially certified timepiece;-)...

*Vostok Amphibia 420335*
from this...









to this...


























Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

_Early morning exchange.
Started with this Vostok Amphibia...









Hmmm, looks like more snow came down last night. Yeah...









To keep the Vostok Mod theme going, I switched to this slightly warmer timepiece...

*Vostok Amphibia 420662*









Not a bad exchange...

















Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

.


----------



## NorthSailor

Great looking mod, Bevowatch! Can I ask what oyster bracelet that you used? Thanks!



BevoWatch said:


> _Thinking of going with one of my DIY Vostok mod, a f71 superlative cheapskate officially certified timepiece;-)...
> 
> *Vostok Amphibia 420335*
> from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
> b-)​_


----------



## croatianus

New bezel for this antinuke SE. Warning! UFO attack!


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## mauzer67




----------



## Stereotype

Better Wrist Shot.


----------



## BevoWatch

NorthSailor said:


> Great looking mod, Bevowatch! Can I ask what oyster bracelet that you used? Thanks!


_Thanks! It's a Vostok bracelet and you can get it from Meranom.
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...r-vostok-amphibia-18mm-only-for-420-case.html








b-)​_


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## Ita

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart




----------



## DavidUK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Stereotype

A Perlon Nato? Where did you purchase it?


----------



## Patagonico

Stereotype said:


> A Perlon Nato? Where did you purchase it?


20mm Black Braided Tropic SS NATO g10 Nylon RAF pilot watch band strap IW SUISSE | eBay


----------



## maguirejp

It is a cold day in Calgary, Canada, and I am having a cup to tea and admiring my Radio Room.
The watch strap is custom made by Martu. Best wishes to you all.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Mid day switch
It's a fun colorful watch to start the day.

*Timex Mod*









I miss the sweep though so I switched to an auto. This auto is still a bonafide F71. 
As a matter of fact, it still cost me less to put this watch together than the Timex Mod.

*Vostok Amphibia*








I like it.
Have a fantastic Friday everyone.
Don't forget to set your watch an hour ahead this weekend(DST). Spring forward, fall back.
b-)​_


----------



## mariomart




----------



## linux.author

some really good looking Amphibia here... my latest effort:









(sorry if the skewed pip offends anyone - i just didn't notice - and boy howdy, it took me an hour to get this bezel on while others snapped right to work!)

willie
on the sunny but cooling Gulf of Mexico


----------



## linux.author

and a 710-cased movement in a 420 case with plain bezel:









on the sunny but chilly Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Jaysembhi

Moded gmt in 090 case with pepsi bezel and shark mesh.


----------



## Uros TSI

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## jlow28

No mods needed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## croarcher




----------



## dmnc

Ita said:


> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask where you got this Perlon please?

Eulit don't go up to 22mm and all the alternatives I've found are really loose and low quality. The one you have there seems to have a nice tight weave.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

Looks exactly like mine 18mm same color from cheapestnatostraps. 

That is of great quality. 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## Ita

dmnc said:


> May I ask where you got this Perlon please?
> 
> Eulit don't go up to 22mm and all the alternatives I've found are really loose and low quality. The one you have there seems to have a nice tight weave.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure...

WatchBandit Accessories: Watches, Watch Straps & Bracelets

I bought a bunch in different colours when they had a deal on a couple of years ago. The Perlon is very nice, but the buckles are crap. I just looked at their web site and it looks like they now have better buckles available, so I might place an order in the very near future...

Ita


----------



## dmnc

Uros TSI said:


> Looks exactly like mine 18mm same color from cheapestnatostraps.
> 
> That is of great quality.
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


I have a couple from cheapestnatostraps. I really like their RAFs but the perlons are quite loose. I don't think they have as many strands as the one above.

Edit: now I look, watchbandit and cheapestnatostraps seem to share a lot of products. I think maybe these are the same after all.


----------



## linux.author

my first 090 case w/new bezel and blue XL nato:








i think i like the 090 case (710 is next favorite; 420 is kinda small for me); i also like the no-date dial

willie
on the rapidly warming Gulf of Mexico


----------



## James Haury

My Vintage 18J hand crank AMPHIBIA.It is 45mm lug end to lug end 12 mm thick and 43 mm wide. Funny thing I bought a plain bezel to Explorerize an Amphibia,I could not seem to get it to worko|. So tonight I was messing around with a GOER(Both watches are inexpensive Chinese Movement watches AFAK?)I could not get the bezel from my GOER sub Homage to work on MY SOKI sub homage.o|. The plain bezel from meranom fit the SOKI(with a pepsi bezel) perfectly(Not really perfectly, but my expectations were pretty low. I was ecstatic when it worked.) :-d.I'll post a picture when I figure out how to use my digital camera or tablet.


----------



## OrangeOrange




----------



## Myman




----------



## mrwomble

I thought I'd share some pics of my newly received 020SE - it's a stunner. Took an age to arrive from Russia and I was a little worried about how I'd get on with the 20mm strap width, but those concerns have all melted away now that it's here.








Just look at that blue!








Really nice sunburst effect and a really lovely shade.








Decorated rotor! See through caseback!








Signed crown, much nicer than the old stamped ones.

Things sure have come a long way - good work Dmitry!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic




----------



## sonics

NVCH-30 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## medved001




----------



## fargelios




----------



## scouser

fargelios said:


> View attachment 11308690
> 
> 
> View attachment 11308706


That looks fantastic......


----------



## mrwomble

Great strap choice, seems to match the shade of blue very well.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## GadgetKing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travex




----------



## Seamaster73

I just picked up a new Scuba Dude from Meranom:










What is interesting is how this watch has changed since the last one I had in 2013. The new dial is a much greener blue than before (which I prefer), but it has lost the applied surround to the date window (which I miss):


----------



## BevoWatch

_
Super Saturday everyone! I'm kicking off my day with my very own affordable...

*Modded Vostok Amphibia *













































Did the mod meself just so you know...








:-d
Have a great Saturday everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## jetcash

Stereotype said:


> View attachment 11329242
> 
> 
> View attachment 11329250


It's that super shark or regular shark?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

I like the older bluer dial. I'd switch out the bezel to a Seiko pepsi insert and coin edge Boris bezel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## Spench

Hi Mario, another venerable member informed me this was the 320 case. It's the same as the 420 but with rounded section between the lugs that follows the dial curve. I have a couple of these. If they're not 320s, what are they? Cheers mate.


----------



## mariomart

Spench said:


> Hi Mario, another venerable member informed me this was the 320 case. It's the same as the 420 but with rounded section between the lugs that follows the dial curve. I have a couple of these. If they're not 320s, what are they? Cheers mate.


Definitely not a 320 case, the 320 is angular and identical to the 470 but is polished and not radially brushed.

The watch case you've shown above appears in the 1993 Vostok catalog but here is where it get murky. The model number given in the catalog is 020 !!! I've included a set of photo's below that indicates that the model designation 020 was shared by at least 3 different case types !!!

Yeah, it was a confusing time in the early 90's after the collapse of the Soviet Union, so I really don't know what was really going on.

So there you go, a definitive non-answer that helps to make things worse.

I'm glad I could help o|


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> The watch case you've shown above appears in the 1993 Vostok catalog but here is where it get murky. The model number given in the catalog is 020 !!! I've included a set of photo's below that indicates that the model designation 020 was shared by at least 3 different case types !!!


Why can't it just be an 020 case? That's what I'm going with


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Why can't it just be an 020 case? That's what I'm going with


Yup, I'm going with 020 .... or should it be ..... ah never mind ;-)


----------



## Spench

Awesome info thank you very much Mario. Seems strange to have 2 quite disparate numbers 320/470 when the only difference was the brushing. With the 420 so well established now, 320 does seem like a good way to call its close cousin, i.e. the watch I pictured above. The only problem I can see with calling that case an 020 is the new Meranom 020 case. Oh well, the 90s was a confusing time for us all I guess. 
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/020se/


----------



## mariomart

Spench said:


> Awesome info thank you very much Mario. Seems strange to have 2 quite disparate numbers 320/470 when the only difference was the brushing. With the 420 so well established now, 320 does seem like a good way to call its close cousin, i.e. the watch I pictured above. The only problem I can see with calling that case an 020 is the new Meranom 020 case. Oh well, the 90s was a confusing time for us all I guess.
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/020se/


Not a problem :-!

Were you aware that the bezel you have installed on that 020 is actually an Amphibia 350 bezel from the very first Amphibia made for the public (originally it would have been chromed)?


----------



## Spench

Yes, I took that bezel off my 350 for a stainless Meranom replacement - the stainless is OK but not great btw. The 350 will be the home of those clamps + screws you kindly sent me, once the domed crown arrives from Russia. The old brass bezel now does the rounds, adding a little old school class to whichever case seems to deserve it at the time.


----------



## Bolum

My partially franken "Amphibirskie" is looking great with this smooth bezel from mattfor


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## Seamaster73

I see the Vostok-branded mesh bracelets are back in stock at Meranom and I have one on order, but in the meantime still enjoying this one on a blue Perlon.


----------



## saturnine

Seamaster73 said:


> I see the Vostok-branded mesh bracelets are back in stock at Meranom and I have one on order, but in the meantime still enjoying this one on a blue Perlon.


Is that a Eulit? If no, where did you source it?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamaster73

saturnine said:


> Is that a Eulit? If no, where did you source it?


Yep, Eulit Kristall 18mm.


----------



## DavidUK

Very impressed with these new watches in classic range. Good quality thick rubber strap and lovely bezel so no need to change either. New style crown as well.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk

Decided to get all the Amphibias I currently own together for a picture:


----------



## jetcash

haejuk said:


> Decided to get all the Amphibias I currently own together for a picture:
> 
> View attachment 11447786


Looks like a happy family!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

Was out on my bike for a ride earlier.... This was at a pitstop.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

haejuk said:


> Decided to get all the Amphibias I currently own together for a picture:
> 
> View attachment 11447786


The green Neptune is the one on my wishlist, hopefully meranom will eventually get them in


----------



## jetcash

munichjoe said:


> Was out on my bike for a ride earlier.... This was at a pitstop.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Jealous. I still have broken bones and a broken bike. I missed the whole last half of the nice season.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

DavidUK said:


> Very impressed with these new watches in classic range. Good quality thick rubber strap and lovely bezel so no need to change either. New style crown as well.


The Dude looks good sans date.



haejuk said:


> Decided to get all the Amphibias I currently own together for a picture:
> 
> View attachment 11447786


Let's play "Find the watch that doesn't fit in".

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## croarcher




----------



## Grim Tuesday

Let me pick the brains of the Amphibia experts of this thread, I'm new to the breed. I'm looking for a smaller dive style watch and Amphibia looks pretty good. I'm especially looking for a retro styled one. I was thinking about the two linked below and replacing the bezels with the black bezel sold by Meranom. Is the Meranom bezel any good? What dial would you guys recommend?

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120512.html

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/420/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-420916.html

I prefer the dial design of the 120 series watch linked above but I am worried about its size. Does the 120 case wear much larger than the 420? Or does it just cover more of the crown? If the 120 wears like a 41mm case I might just spend a $40 extra and get a Seiko SNZH53 instead.

One other question: In some of the promotional pictures online the black background looks cheap and the whole watch flat. Is this just bad lighting? How about the blue background (e.g. blue dude)? Is it iridescent or are those just effects of the crystal reflections.


----------



## mariomart

Grim Tuesday said:


> One other question: In some of the promotional pictures online the black background looks cheap and the whole watch flat. Is this just bad lighting? How about the blue background (e.g. blue dude)? Is it iridescent or are those just effects of the crystal reflections.


This is my watch which I've worn as a daily wearer for some time. The black dial is not quite matte/flat and is not brushed (photo taken with flash). I have a 7.25 inch wrist to give you an indication on how it will wear. It still has the standard rubber strap it came with. It keeps excellent time, but I do have a timegrapher and regulate it myself to around +/-5 spd.

I have used the Meranom bezel on other watches and find its good quality at the price it's sold.


----------



## Uros TSI

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## saturnine

Grim Tuesday said:


> Let me pick the brains of the Amphibia experts of this thread, I'm new to the breed. I'm looking for a smaller dive style watch and Amphibia looks pretty good. I'm especially looking for a retro styled one. I was thinking about the two linked below and replacing the bezels with the black bezel sold by Meranom. Is the Meranom bezel any good? What dial would you guys recommend?
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/120/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120512.html
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/420/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-420916.html
> 
> I prefer the dial design of the 120 series watch linked above but I am worried about its size. Does the 120 case wear much larger than the 420? Or does it just cover more of the crown? If the 120 wears like a 41mm case I might just spend a $40 extra and get a Seiko SNZH53 instead.
> 
> One other question: In some of the promotional pictures online the black background looks cheap and the whole watch flat. Is this just bad lighting? How about the blue background (e.g. blue dude)? Is it iridescent or are those just effects of the crystal reflections.


If you prefer the 420 case but with triangle dial, you can always buy that dial separately & swap them. It's not difficult but you do have to be willing to open the case & remove/replace the hands.


----------



## Bluemoon61

My first one arrived today. Isn't she beautiful!


----------



## rokman




----------



## watchguy74

My baby and first Amphibia project.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

That is very nice, enjoy!
Does anyone know if the dr seikostan bezel will fit on this case?



DavidUK said:


> Very impressed with these new watches in classic range. Good quality thick rubber strap and lovely bezel so no need to change either. New style crown as well.
> View attachment 11446154
> View attachment 11446162
> View attachment 11446170
> View attachment 11446178
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

By the way - very good quality rubber straps from meranom. Anti dust / anti static. Only ~$15.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mxm

Good looking strap.
What's that other watch with the maroon (or so it seems) dial?



oldfox said:


> By the way - very good quality rubber straps from meranom. Anti dust / anti static. Only ~$15.
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mxm

Deleted post, came out duplicated for some reason.


----------



## oldfox

mxm said:


> Good looking strap.
> What's that other watch with the maroon (or so it seems) dial?


It's Molnija converted from pocket watch to wrist.









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mxm

Beautiful!!!



oldfox said:


> It's Molnija converted from pocket watch to wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

I am rotating the same stuff again and again. My 710916. Am now ordering paddle hands from favinov.


----------



## oldfox

mxm said:


> Beautiful!!!


With beer - especially good!









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## do_checkdate

Are anti-mags welcome here?
The camera seems to be much harsher than the eye, the scratch on the dial isn't really visible unless you're actively looking for it.


----------



## oldfox

I cannot see the last one - only my problem?


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## little_w

oldfox said:


> I cannot see the last one - only my problem?


Nope. Same here.All I see is a blank rectangle where the picture should be.


----------



## munichjoe

little_w said:


> Nope. Same here.All I see is a blank rectangle where the picture should be.


oddly enough, i can see the pic on my phone in TT, but not on my laptop.....:think:


----------



## mxm

You're not the only one...



oldfox said:


> I cannot see the last one - only my problem?


----------



## munichjoe

Copied and pasted from my phone.... Now?









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

I've been lukewarm about this dial ever since I bought it a year ago. I've had a Komandirskie bezel and a smooth bezel on it most of the time. I decided to put the original bezel back on for kicks and I'm wondering why I took it off in the first place. I especially love the profile. I will strip the chrome at some point.

Naturally I just ordered a black Radio Room dial and a new bezel yesterday.









Edit: loving the spring for easy, appealing backgrounds.


----------



## do_checkdate

munichjoe said:


> Copied and pasted from my phone.... Now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Cheers! Think the problem is something to do with Google photos.


----------



## vickyG7

Vostok 120 with seiko bezel 36 degree


----------



## oldfox

vickyG7 said:


> Vostok 120 with seiko bezel 36 degree
> View attachment 11517858
> 
> View attachment 11517882
> 
> View attachment 11517898


Like breitling! Beautiful!

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## vickyG7

Thank You, 
From Jakarta Indonesia


----------



## Stereotype

Vostok Amphibia Blue Scuba with Dr Seikostain 'Redneck One' Bezel, Case Back, Case Back ring and Movement Ring. Original Seiko SKX009 Insert. Rios 1931 Buffalo Leather Strap.


----------



## Derek N

New 670 Scuba Dude, with different Amphibia bezel, and SE handset.


----------



## little_w

vickyG7 said:


> Vostok 120 with seiko bezel 36 degree


That looks good. What bezel is that? I thought Seiko bezels do not fit as they have different inner diameter. Did you adjust the bezel to fit???


----------



## Carlax37

I recently bought one with 420 casing and changed the bracelet to lovely blue leather strap which brings out the blue numbering in the dial however I was hoping to get a new bezel with blue but that has sold out on meronam site if anyone know where I can a bezel with blue on it as that will finish off the watch in style. Also have regulated it to within -/+ 3-5 seconds a day


----------



## Carlax37

I recently bought one with 420 casing and changed the bracelet to lovely blue leather strap which brings out the blue numbering in the dial however I was hoping to get a new bezel with blue but that has sold out on meronam site if anyone know where I can a bezel with blue on it as that will finish off the watch in style. Also have regulated it to within -/+ 3-5 seconds a day 

http://s190.photobucket.com/user/carlab32/media/IMG_0264_zpsoccoldxd.jpg.html


----------



## siblingchris

Carlax37 said:


> I recently bought one with 420 casing and changed the bracelet to lovely blue leather strap which brings out the blue numbering in the dial however I was hoping to get a new bezel with blue but that has sold out on meronam site if anyone know where I can a bezel with blue on it as that will finish off the watch in style. Also have regulated it to within -/+ 3-5 seconds a day


AM Diver, top quality get them direct or via eBay store if you prefer. I notice they do a darker earlier blue one now also, which might suit your watch better.

http://am-diver.com/product-category/bezels/


----------



## Stereotype

Latest, latest! This modding lark just does not let up!


----------



## Carlax37

Thanks for that I will order from them and will update with new picture once new bezel arrives


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## Stereotype

Stereotype said:


> Latest, latest! This modding lark just does not let up!


Better picture hopefully.


----------



## nnero

My first Amphibian...


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## little_w

It was a beautiful day today so I took my Amphibia out to show it to the meercats:


----------



## munichjoe

Watched the game..... And the new bracelet that I put on wasn't stolen, unlike the game.... 😠




















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

The dirty dozen.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

I think I just sorted out the watch for summer.

(BTW, Great Perlon, and very soft and comfy, unlike my black 20mm one. I do not know whether it is the material or the width but I am liking it!)


----------



## Seamaster73

Just picked up one of Meranom's 18mm Vostok mesh bracelets.


----------



## mauzer67




----------



## nitroproof




----------



## Arvac

"Batman" mod









©


----------



## little_w




----------



## Ticonderoga

My first Vostok. My first Amphibia. Actually, my first Russian watch. It is ordered, hope to see it soon.









I have a feeling that it will be the first of many...

And I begin the slide down the slippery slope...


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## Arvac

Ticonderoga said:


> My first Vostok. My first Amphibia. Actually, my first Russian watch. It is ordered, hope to see it soon.
> 
> I have a feeling that it will be the first of many...
> 
> And I begin the slide down the slippery slope...


Welcome to the addiction!









©


----------



## watchguy74

Ticonderoga said:


> My first Vostok. My first Amphibia. Actually, my first Russian watch. It is ordered, hope to see it soon.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11596122&d=1492820307"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I have a feeling that it will be the first of many...
> 
> And I begin the slide down the slippery slope...


Who did you order from thanks?


----------



## Ticonderoga

Arvac said:


> Welcome to the addiction!
> 
> View attachment 11604138
> 
> 
> ©


Ha! She's a beauty. That bezel does look tasty; where did you find it?

I've already sourced a yellow stitching on black leather; see if I can get it here before the watch.



watchguy74 said:


> Who did you order from thanks?


One of the many Russian Bay sellers; they're all around (including shipping) between $65 and 75. Got one from this guy - he was at $65, I made him a $62.50 offer and he bit - looks like that's his new price:
*
RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIA DIVER WATCH VA 420270 $62.50*


----------



## munichjoe

Half of tomorrow's shave.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

Arvac said:


> Welcome to the addiction!
> 
> View attachment 11604138
> 
> 
> ©


Love those dial cases. Would make it much easier to find the one you're looking for vs my system.


----------



## Arvac

saturnine said:


> Love those dial cases. Would make it much easier to find the one you're looking for vs my system.


These are Leuchtturm Quadrum capsules for coin collecting. A very good solution indeed.


----------



## mariomart

Amphibia? Komandirskie? Nope .... Generalskie Radio Room ... no other words needed


----------



## Ticonderoga

Arvac said:


> Welcome to the addiction!
> 
> ©


Thanks for the bezel link, got the last one!









35+ watches & my first attempt at any sort of mod - a bit surprised to pay more for a bezel + insert than I paid for the whole watch LOL!


----------



## Ticonderoga

amil said:


> snail


ah, how I miss the shashlik!


----------



## oldfox

little_w said:


> I think I just sorted out the watch for summer.
> 
> (BTW, Great Perlon, and very soft and comfy, unlike my black 20mm one. I do not know whether it is the material or the width but I am liking it!)
> 
> View attachment 11558714
> 
> 
> View attachment 11558722


So where did you get it (the perlon)!?

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

hey, oldfox, it is a cheapo from eBay. this one is W017 from here. do try - i'd love to have a "second opinion"


----------



## DavidUK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

We just can't help ourselves..........the collection started like this.








sold some...................bought some................modded them all.

Now the collection looks like this...................









Will it ever end?

Probably not!


----------



## oldfox

little_w said:


> hey, oldfox, it is a cheapo from eBay. this one is W017 from here. do try - i'd love to have a "second opinion"


Thank you, I'll order one and shall share the feelings.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## Martins.




----------



## Martins.




----------



## Martins.




----------



## Stereotype

Martins. said:


>


I love that plain bezel?


----------



## Abrazagar

Arvac said:


> Welcome to the addiction!
> 
> View attachment 11604138
> 
> 
> ©


Nice setup. That looks like the 710 case, but may I ask what dial that is? Is the "270" in the corner the dial model number?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCeladon

I brush finished the case and added a new strap while I had the old bezel off. Nice looking but we all know that the Vostok bezel mechanism is crap.


----------



## little_w

Not quite summer here but I am faking summer with the summer-look Amphibia


----------



## rick3000

Scuba Dude 420634 w/ Dagaz 45 Bezel Insert & dr.seikostan Bezel on a Bond Nato Strap


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Thats a nice set , very nice.


----------



## REDSWAN13

Anti-magnetic 119.


----------



## saturnine

Beautiful photo, & it helps when the model is so photogenic ^


----------



## Arvac

Abrazagar said:


> Nice setup. That looks like the 710 case, but may I ask what dial that is? Is the "270" in the corner the dial model number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's right


----------



## Ticonderoga

... this is addicting...

Today I picked up second, third and fourth...

I think I'm going to leave this one alone except for a nice strap:









This one seems to be in good condition save for the bezel; I can swap out the bezel on the "new" Amphib I already bought or go with something a little different.









I made up a few renderings to see what some of the other bezels might look like. Seriously can't decide what to order, if any at all:









If anyone has an idea for it, please lemme know.

And this one is my favorite, can't wait until it arrives:









I'm thinking to put it on a leather racing strap - haven't decided on any bezel changes yet. I do like the stock bezel ~ perhaps if I see something similar with a different bezel - I'm really no good at mix & match. I just saved a huge photo of all the watches I like from this thread as inspiration (& I'm only up to Sept. 2014 LOL).

I did see this pic, from this thread, can't remember who contributed it (sorry). And so, I've ordered this NATO as well as the racing strap:


----------



## Arizone

Ticonderoga said:


> ... this is addicting...
> 
> Today I picked up second, third and fourth...
> 
> I think I'm going to leave this one alone except for a nice strap:
> 
> This one seems to be in good condition save for the bezel; I can swap out the bezel on the "new" Amphib I already bought or go with something a little different.
> 
> I made up a few renderings to see what some of the other bezels might look like. Seriously can't decide what to order, if any at all:
> 
> If anyone has an idea for it, please lemme know.
> 
> And this one is my favorite, can't wait until it arrives:
> 
> I'm thinking to put it on a leather racing strap - haven't decided on any bezel changes yet. I do like the stock bezel ~ perhaps if I see something similar with a different bezel - I'm really no good at mix & match. I just saved a huge photo of all the watches I like from this thread as inspiration (& I'm only up to Sept. 2014 LOL).
> 
> I did see this pic, from this thread, can't remember who contributed it (sorry). And so, I've ordered this NATO as well as the racing strap:


Yeah, that's my green Amphibian with the nato strap. No longer have it, but it's a great model.

As for the black model, the bottom left insert gets my vote.


----------



## mariomart

Wise old golden submarine Generalskie


----------



## Ticonderoga

I'm looking at new Scuba Dudes, the one with him up at the 1 o'clock position and it seems that (in the blue spectrum) they are only avail in teal blue? I see where he is in the center of the dial and the dial is clearly blue, but with this style dial, I only see teal:









I saw in this thread (can't remember who's pic this is - sorry) what appears to be a regular blue dial but I'm not sure if it is the rendering, the website or what.









Does this watch come in non-teal blue? (regular blue)

EDIT TO ADD:

Kept searching and I may have answered my own question:

How many shades of blue is the scuba dude?


----------



## Uros TSI

Older ones tended to be more dark blue while all the new ones I saw were teal/turqiose. Pitty since darker is nicer. New is almost greenish. 

Old ones had metallic frame around date window. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

Re. Blue v teal, yes newer ones are teal. Previously they were blue without date window surround and before that with date window surround.

Buying new there is possibility to still get blue without the date window surround. I think I've only had mine maybe a year. I contacted the trusted eBay sellers and only boris_gvb responded to me and said he had both colour variations, so I ordered and messaged to request the blue variant. The watch was actually date March 2016 so at that time the blue variants were still actually being made.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-vostok-amphibias-teal-face-3243786.html

Good luck with your search!


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

*Which watch do you prefer? A NOS Sturmanskie Chronograph 3133, which any child can find and buy, or what else? Here is my own answer:
*


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

The the Colonel(Previous owner) wanted 3133.
So i had to buy NOS Sturmanskie Chronograph 3133 to exchange to this watch.


----------



## oldfox

Well, it's pretty surprising that some people outside Russia honor such watches _so_ much. 

BTW, I approve your choice!


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

This has the more detailed 662 dial with the tiled indices. It's a shame Vostok decided to cut costs and make them flat!


----------



## mroatman

MonroeFromEtsy said:


> The the Colonel(Previous owner) wanted 3133.
> So i had to buy NOS Sturmanskie Chronograph 3133 to exchange to this watch.


Congrats, Mike, that's just about the nicest example I've ever seen. Gorgeous!

There was some discussion about the case body on these here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/1985-oficerskie-3734498-3.html. Specifically, there were questions about whether Oficerskie cases should be brushed or polished. Yours looks polished to me, which is the only correct case for an authentic Oficerskie, in my opinion.

Would you mind replying to the above thread with your own photos/evidence? I think it will help in the fight against fakes.

(If not, I'm happy to reply for you, I just figure it's best coming straight from the source ?).


----------



## scouser

Hi comrades, my very first Mod&#8230;&#8230;changed the original handset with a set of Black Super luminova hands from Favinov, and scrounged abezel off a Vostok as it was wider and suited the case diameter better

The original hand set was sometimes difficult to tell thetime, and in certain light conditions I had to rotate my wrist to tell thetime!!!!

Was going to put a stainless shark mesh bracelet on it, butas this is my ultimate 'tool watch' I will leave it as it is for scuba diving, snorkelling,kayaking, fishing and the great outdoors&#8230;.


----------



## Caye

Dream come true, full SS amphibia


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## Neruda

Caye - that combination is fantastic. Looks like the 927 dial in the new all steel 150 - I've been thinking about this for a few weeks now, and you've made up my mind. Did you get Meranom to swap the dial, buy it ready assembled or do it yourself? Congratulations!


----------



## Caye

Neruda said:


> Caye - that combination is fantastic. Looks like the 927 dial in the new all steel 150 - I've been thinking about this for a few weeks now, and you've made up my mind. Did you get Meranom to swap the dial, buy it ready assembled or do it yourself? Congratulations!


I ordered the dial change. Got the default dial in the package as well, very happy with it


----------



## superh3ro

does 1 for 3 count?


----------



## Ticonderoga

Faith or obsession?

First watch hasn't even arrived yet and I just ordered #5 - green dial Scuba Dude from Meranom.









& a few parts to mod...

I have to say, you guys really sell these things with all the photos in this thread. I'm just drooling looking at all the beautiful watches in this thread and chomping at the bit waiting for the first one to arrive.


----------



## Caye

Closer look at the new 150 from classic line


----------



## Bluemoon61

Loving the new sharkmesh bracelet on my scuba dude









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Bluemoon61 said:


> Loving the new sharkmesh bracelet on my scuba dude
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


These things were made for shark-mesh, especially the 710. Great combo!


----------



## Ticonderoga

yay, had a notice of attempted delivery in the mailbox!

Went to the post office to - hopefully - pick up my first Vostok!









Nope, head fake, turns out to only be the bezel. Will have to wait until Monday (paces frantically across the room)...


----------



## little_w

Hey, Ticonderoga, there must be something in the air  I had a missed delivery too, so will have to go to post office tomorrow to pick up my monthly portion of Amphibia. Luckily, the postman did put the package with perlons through so I at least swapped the straps:


----------



## linuxs

Hi everyone, on a Spanish forum I found this image. Does anyone know where I can find a bezel like this?








Thank you very much for the help


----------



## Ticonderoga

little_w said:


> Hey, Ticonderoga, there must be something in the air  I had a missed delivery too, so will have to go to post office tomorrow to pick up my monthly portion of Amphibia. Luckily, the postman did put the package with perlons through so I at least swapped the straps:
> 
> View attachment 11726378


Not all was lost, I did get a new toy to play with until the Amphibs arrive next week:


----------



## saturnine

Bluemoon61 said:


> Loving the new sharkmesh bracelet on my scuba dude


Would you mind sharing a wrist shot & link to that particular bracelet? I need an upgrade to my current one whose adjustable clasp does not stay put.



mrwomble said:


> *These things were made for shark-mesh*, especially the 710. Great combo!


True statement.



Ticonderoga said:


> yay, had a notice of attempted delivery in the mailbox!
> 
> Went to the post office to - hopefully - pick up my first Vostok!


Half the fun of receiving Vostok widgets (& other intl watch bits) are the stamps on the envelope. I used to keep them but then realized I wasn't a philatelist so I tossed them. Can't keep everything.


----------



## Tarquin

linuxs said:


> Hi everyone, on a Spanish forum I found this image. Does anyone know where I can find a bezel like this?
> View attachment 11726554
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the help


That one is made by pers184. He is a Russian-based poster on here, and also sells on eBay under the same name. He makes different bezels but only from time to time, and they usually sell quick.

Unfortunately he has none for sale at the moment, but it's worth keeping your eyes peeled.


----------



## linuxs

[Quote = Tarquinio; 41506082] Quello è fatta da pers184. Lui è un poster russo-base di qui, e vende anche su eBay sotto lo stesso nome. Fa cornici differenti, ma solo di tanto in tanto, e di solito vendono veloce.

Purtroppo non ne ha in vendita in questo momento, ma vale la pena tenere gli occhi aperti. [/ QUOTE] 
grazie mille


----------



## fliegerchrono

Today (and past week's) Amphibia!


----------



## Tarquin

linuxs said:


> [Quote = Tarquinio; 41506082] Quello è fatta da pers184. Lui è un poster russo-base di qui, e vende anche su eBay sotto lo stesso nome. Fa cornici differenti, ma solo di tanto in tanto, e di solito vendono veloce.
> 
> Purtroppo non ne ha in vendita in questo momento, ma vale la pena tenere gli occhi aperti. [/ QUOTE]
> grazie mille


Hey look I can speak Spanish!

Tarquinio!


----------



## saturnine

Tarquin said:


> Hey look I can speak Spanish!
> 
> Tarquinio!


¿puedo ir al baño?


----------



## Tarquin

saturnine said:


> ¿puedo ir al baño?


Que?


----------



## mroatman

Tarquin said:


> Hey look I can speak Spanish!
> Tarquinio!


That's Italian. But also hilarious 😂


----------



## General Zod

Many thanks to asap31 for my two additions! The sniper dial is one of my favorite dials. This is my first wind up. After a light clean up and tune up, it is very accurate 2409A movement. And still has the magnetic shield inside! Surprised that I only need to wind it up every two days. Keeps excellent time.

The other really caught my eye. I love the unique neptune style case. Came with original band but removed and put on different strap. A bit of a challenge to make one to fit and came up with captured pin solution with stainless plugs to hold the inner pins in place. This one is automatic but I have no idea what movement. No need to open as this one keeps excellent time as well!


----------



## Ticonderoga

Stereotype said:


> Case 710, Bezel, bracelet all icing sugar. I know, someone's taking it a bit to far!












эпический!


----------



## little_w

I am kind of stuck... wearing mostly this, my favourite combination:


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## Ticonderoga

siblingchris said:


> So my 710059 arrived this morning from boris
> 
> Slightly disappointed in wasn't in a box given that I paid what I thought was a premium versus other sellers, but not overly concerned about that (and he never said it was in a box tbf). Happy to accept the higher cost to ensure I got a proper blue scuba dude.
> 
> So here it is, not even out of its cellophane coverings yet. Pics so you can see how it was supplied. Unedited photos straight off my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now I know what everyone is going on about with the wobbly crown


Not having the box is what saved you paying import taxes (that and the seller/shipper listing its value as $4 and that it was a gift LOL) :roll:



mattbeme said:


> Blue is good for the summer.
> 
> You have only _one_ watch for the summer?
> 
> You must have no less than_ four:_
> 
> _- 1 for cloudy days
> - 1 for sunny days_
> _- 1 to attract the girls at the beach
> - 1 to remind you that your wife will return soon to the beach to bring you the cold beer you asked her to buy for you.
> _


Spoken like a nastayashi muschina (real man) LOL :-!


----------



## Martins.

Ticonderoga said:


> Stereotype said:
> 
> 
> 
> Case 710, Bezel, bracelet all icing sugar. I know, someone's taking it a bit to far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> эпический!
Click to expand...

Fantastic!!


----------



## Ticonderoga

S.H. said:


>


Wow, talk about a picture that pops. For those of us who have no fashion sense at all and have to rely on Wives and girlfriends for color coordination can appreciate this photo.

I don't have any grey dial Vostoks but I have an old 90's Accurist with a grey dial on a bracelet. A rather benign and boring watch; I don't wear it much because it is really soooooo boring. I think I'm going to have to find this middle NATO and give that watch some new life.

Winding my way through this entire thread has taken the better part of two weeks. I'm currently up to August 2016. I've saved every mod I liked into a folder, "Mods I like" and as I shop for bezels, straps, etc, I constantly refer back to this file for inspiration. Without any fashion sense, it has been invaluable.

Thanks to all who have contributed!


----------



## mrwomble

Ticonderoga said:


> Wow, talk about a picture that pops. For those of us who have no fashion sense at all and have to rely on Wives and girlfriends for color coordination can appreciate this photo.
> 
> I don't have any grey dial Vostoks but I have an old 90's Accurist with a grey dial on a bracelet. A rather benign and boring watch; I don't wear it much because it is really soooooo boring. I think I'm going to have to find this middle NATO and give that watch some new life.
> 
> Winding my way through this entire thread has taken the better part of two weeks. I'm currently up to August 2016. I've saved every mod I liked into a folder, "Mods I like" and as I shop for bezels, straps, etc, I constantly refer back to this file for inspiration. Without any fashion sense, it has been invaluable.
> 
> Thanks to all who have contributed!
> 
> View attachment 11745362


Dude, you are in sooooo deep!


----------



## mariomart

Feeling a little Blue today


----------



## linuxs

My two se









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Martins.

Tounneau Soviet


----------



## little_w

End of a weekend.


----------



## Ticonderoga

taike said:


> How do you use a 24hr bezel with a 12hr movement?





TimeAndTheRiver said:


> If you find out let me know. Just thought it would look nice.


Adds a military time reference to your dial.


----------



## kkindaface

Ticonderoga said:


> Adds a military time reference to your dial.


24 hr bezels IMHO make more sense for a 24 hour movement. You can turn the bezel to track a different time zone easily. For 12 hour watches it makes sense in a way only to make a mental note of AM/PM , other than that I could not think of any other use. My fav. combo would be the 350 series 24 hr komandiriskie with a 24 hr bezel, which I plan to do some day soon.


----------



## taike

Ticonderoga said:


> Adds a military time reference to your dial.


You must mean double time


----------



## taike

kkindaface said:


> ...For 12 hour watches it makes sense in a way only to make a mental note of AM/PM...


How so?


----------



## mariomart

Finally settled on this strap. I initially tried a one piece leather strap but it made the watch ride too high, this strap pulls it down onto the wrist and makes it sit a lot nicer.


----------



## Ticonderoga

kkindaface said:


> 24 hr bezels IMHO make more sense for a 24 hour movement. You can turn the bezel to track a different time zone easily. For 12 hour watches it makes sense in a way only to make a mental note of AM/PM , other than that I could not think of any other use. My fav. combo would be the 350 series 24 hr komandiriskie with a 24 hr bezel, which I plan to do some day soon.


Agree that a 24 hour bezel is mostly useless for a non-GMT watch. The ONLY benefit I could come up with is that it adds a 24 hour time reference to the dial - I suppose a useful feature for children, people who don't understand military time and people who constantly mix up 14:00 for 4pm because both have a four in them.

The much better choice is a 12 hour bezel with 1-12 marked. This can act as a "poor man's" GMT as you can set the bezel to reflect a second time zone. So long as you remember if the target time zone is on your side of the planet or not, understanding the time is a snap.

IMHO, it is easier to see the second time, quicker, with a 12 hour bezel and single hour hand than a 24 hour bezel + an hour hand and a GMT hand.

I have a 12 hour black bezel on the way, to sit atop the blue Scuba Dude - also on the way... grrrr - patience I tell myself, it is RusPost after all ;-)


----------



## Ticonderoga

And forget Russia Post - I forgot that I bought one from the UK - my first and I can't stop staring at it on my wrist!


----------



## Neruda

My RRO - well, I am a radio ham when I'm not looking at watches!









I got Merenom to put the dial in a 100 case with the 12 hour bezel, currently set for GMT three hours ahead of local time. Actually it's _surprisingly_ useful!


----------



## Caye

This amphibia is freak of nature, keeps within 1-2 sec per day


----------



## oldfox

Stereotype said:


> View attachment 11740858
> 
> 
> View attachment 11740866
> 
> 
> View attachment 11740874


Nice besel, where did you get it?

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

oldfox said:


> Nice besel, where did you get it?
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


It's a Dr Seikostain Coin 100 (Ebay) with a ceramic insert purchased off Ebay also.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Ticonderoga said:


> Adds a military time reference to your dial.


The finished mod with GMT bezel. Never get tired of this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

My last one arrived today, I really like the new steel bezel and crown.


----------



## JedIsDead

Is the bezel lumed? Looks great btw.


----------



## mariomart




----------



## Ticonderoga

What's a great day? When a new Amphib arrives in the mail! :-!

And then, you realize that you don't have a strap to put it on :-(

So, you just stare at it on the table all day occasionally holding up to your wrist. 

But, the fingers don't quite look like a strap o|

And finally, in desperation, you dig an old Timex out of the drawer, remove the 20mm straps and then take out the box cutter:










It works for now ;-)


----------



## Stereotype

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> My last one arrived today, I really like the new steel bezel and crown.
> 
> View attachment 11771946


I bought a new 670 case (only) with the same bezel for my next mod. I can confirm it is a great deal harder to remove the bezel....................!


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## flyingfisch

Just got my new amphibia (komandirskie dial). New band is coming in the mail, the bezel is a replacement from zenitar.


----------



## ejes

mariomart said:


> View attachment 11776666


I love that bezel. Can you provide any info on it? I assume it is a vintage, out of production one?


----------



## mariomart

ejes said:


> I love that bezel. Can you provide any info on it? I assume it is a vintage, out of production one?


Not much information, if any, that can pinpoint the exact model these bezels came from. Definitely vintage and there was a series of them, the one shown has a gold shark, I have another with a Vostok "B" with wings in silver, there is another with a dolphin, and I think they all originally came in both gold and silver variants. They occasionally pop up on the Auction sites.


----------



## siblingchris

mariomart said:


> View attachment 11776666


What's going on with the no-armed man, skeletons and apparently random floating hand stroking the skull???! All a bit too surreal for me!


----------



## mariomart

siblingchris said:


> What's going on with the no-armed man, skeletons and apparently random floating hand stroking the skull???! All a bit too surreal for me!


Glad you asked  Stan Winston is a hero of mine, and this book is a brilliant read if you are into practical movie special effects.


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## Arvac

090059M









©


----------



## thatotherguy1

I want to pick up a radio room 420 case and a ministry of some sort, but this one will do for now...
The ministry calls to me, but oh how I love the 420 case.

Forgive the terrible quality photo. I'm working with poor indoor lighting and a cell phone camera at the moment.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

Blue perlon looks good on 710059


----------



## Victorv

little_w said:


> End of a weekend.
> 
> View attachment 11750594


Really nice mod comrade, looks very pretty this scuba

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_Watch to kick off the workweek.

*Vostok Amphibia*








~v~_​


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## munichjoe

MonroeFromEtsy said:


> View attachment 11833866
> View attachment 11833874
> View attachment 11833882
> View attachment 11833890


WHOA!!!! what's up with the cufflinks???? Did you make them? Are they for sale?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

MonroeFromEtsy said:


> View attachment 11833866
> View attachment 11833874
> View attachment 11833882
> View attachment 11833890


Should've gone with a matching swim speedo instead. It's a dive watch for fu(k sake. :-d


----------



## Ticonderoga

munichjoe said:


> WHOA!!!! what's up with the cufflinks???? Did you make them? Are they for sale?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I'll give you a hint:

If his handle was MonroeFromeBay, you would look on eBay ;-)

(or, easier: just go to his profile)


----------



## munichjoe

Ticonderoga said:


> I'll give you a hint:
> 
> If his handle was MonroeFromeBay, you would look on eBay ;-)


Don't know what etsy is, don't use it, and that still doesn't answer my question..... 😉

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

munichjoe said:


> Don't know what etsy is, don't use it, and that still doesn't answer my question..... 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I edited my post for more clarity but you had already responded. Just go to his profile and click the "about me" link.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Wow, only eighteen bucks, I think I'm going to have to order some of those.

Took me a few more clicks to get from profile page to the links so as to save a lot of you the trouble:

https://www.etsy.com/ru/shop/WatchPartsKrafts?ref=pr_shop_more

Really, wicked cool:

























I foresee a LOT more dial combos in the future and a lot of cufflink sales LOL.


----------



## mroatman

munichjoe said:


> Don't know what etsy is, don't use it, and that still doesn't answer my question..... 


Here's a direct link to the cufflinks: https://www.etsy.com/shop/WatchPartsKrafts?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count&section_id=16918600


----------



## nitroproof

What is the word over the "6"?


----------



## linux.author

my very latest: the matte-finished 090486 with a diet Pepsi bezel and yellow nato - i call him "Mr. Knuckle Duster" - love the no-date complication and how this case sits on my wrist!







willie
on the 'Hey, Knuckles!' Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Ticonderoga

nitroproof said:


> View attachment 11836194
> 
> 
> What is the word over the "6"?


Chistopol

*Vostok Watch Makers, Inc. (Russian: Восток; literally meaning "East") is a Russian watchmaker based in Chistopol, Tatarstan, Russia. The company produces mainly rugged military and Amfibia mechanical watches. It also makes clocks and watch movements for other watch brands.*


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

munichjoe said:


> WHOA!!!! what's up with the cufflinks???? Did you make them? Are they for sale?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi there,

yes i made them, this is one of my new projects, 
now i am working on other dial photos,
will be very glad if you comrades give me some ideas about what you want to see on the next cufflinks!
Thank you very much! 
And sorry i don't often come here and discuss with all of you...

I wrote my seconds store name on the banner photo:
WatchPartsKrafts:
https://www.etsy.com/ru/shop/WatchPartsKrafts?ref=pr_shop_more


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

Ticonderoga said:


> I foresee a LOT more dial combos in the future and a lot of cufflink sales LOL.


You are right! First of all i wanted to make the most known dials such as Tereshkova, T-34, Diver and so on...
Now i am trying to make Gagarin cufflinks and some others.


----------



## little_w

I second munichjoe's question. Nice work. What's the deal with the cufflinks?


----------



## nikbrown

Picked this up as a teenager on a trip to Kiev 25 years ago. Found myself wearing it again... the blue perlon helps a lot! kind of just a fun watch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

Found my original watch box and papers and a few other souvenirs got pulled out when hunting for the box 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

Proudly wearing my 420662SE today


----------



## Seamaster73

MonroeFromEtsy said:


> will be very glad if you comrades give me some ideas about what you want to see on the next cufflinks!
> Thank you very much!


The cufflinks are great!

How about some simple ones with just the Vostok "B" logo? In black? And perhaps in the new teal blue of the current Scuba Dude?


----------



## Ketchup time

Been awhile since I've strapped on a Vostok. Was thinking about selling all of them. Think I've changed my mind.


----------



## Ron521

Just received this 670922 on May 10. Love the dial, and the octagonal case is kind of interesting and unique. (Dust particles visible in the image are on the outside).


----------



## Caye




----------



## boz80

Ministry Scuba Dude, Boris-bezel, Dr.seikostain insert and zuludiver nato strap. My first Russian watch and so far I'm very pleased with it. Love this case and the domed plexi! 









Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## RKnack

Mine just arrived on Monday. 2409A movement, "sniper" dial, antimagnetic (yes, it has the shield inside the case). Late Soviet era. I bought the watch and its stainless mesh band on EBay (the band came from a US seller). I had to re-lume the dial. I also replaced the hands, as the lume was gone from them, though I ended up re-using the second hand, as the pin on the replacement second hand was smaller in diameter than the original. It was easy to replace the lume dot in the original second hand, though). First wristwatch I have bought - or worn - in about 20 years. I wanted a rugged, everyday watch that would hopefully be more durable than the pocket watches I have been carrying for so long. They don't seem to get along with my work environment very well...


----------



## Ticonderoga




----------



## nitroproof

NATO's are like canvas sneakers for your watch b-)


----------



## little_w

Same old same old... ever since I got it earlier this week  It really is a universal watch, being encased in 420 body!


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

Yup, its waterproof.


----------



## schtozo




----------



## little_w

Got the Scuba out today.


----------



## linux.author

my latest: an Amphibia 060-cased radio room - the 18mm lugs are kinda small for me, but somehow the matte finish and new bezel i put on, along with a simple black nato (extra link removed) works for me! the original had what i consider a kinda useless 'compass' type, NESW - perhaps someone can explain? i understand the 'quiet time' of the four-minute radio room quadrants, being an FCC-licensed amateur radio operator:







willie
on the hot and humid Gulf of Mexico


----------



## dmnc

linux.author said:


> my latest: an Amphibia 060-cased radio room - the 18mm lugs are kinda small for me, but somehow the matte finish and new bezel i put on, along with a simple black nato (extra link removed) works for me! the original had what i consider a kinda useless 'compass' type, NESW - perhaps someone can explain? i understand the 'quiet time' of the four-minute radio room quadrants, being an FCC-licensed amateur radio operator:
> View attachment 11896898
> 
> willie
> on the hot and humid Gulf of Mexico


Is that one of the fat bezels from an 090?

Very interesting. I didn't realise the 060 could take the wider bezels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linux.author

dmnc said:


> Is that one of the fat bezels from an 090?
> 
> Very interesting. I didn't realise the 060 could take the wider bezels.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> taken off a 110 (which i don't like too much - saucer-shaped case rides too high for my tastes - but surprisingly, the 060 doesn't offend - except for the 18mm lugs)
> 
> willie
> on the hot and humid gulf of mexico


----------



## kkindaface

linux.author said:


> ...the original had what i consider a kinda useless 'compass' type, NESW - perhaps someone can explain?


I remember seeing a YouTube video from Long island watch a while back, but here is what I found on Google...

If you're in the Northern Hemisphere, just aim the hour hand in the direction of the sun and South is at a point halfway between the hour hand and 12:00. If your watch has a rotating compass bezel, set the South marker to this point and you can now navigate, remembering to re-check your bearing regularly..

Hope that helps.


----------



## flyingfisch

Finally got some better pics.


----------



## Ticonderoga

flyingfisch said:


> Finally got some better pics.


Very nice combo. You should be proud to know that your watch has made it to my "Vostok mods I like" folder :-!

I actually have that bezel inbound and I had no idea what to do with it - probably because the Meranom photo is so bad:









After seeing your pics, I can now visualize which watch it will go on!


----------



## flyingfisch

Ticonderoga said:


> Very nice combo. You should be proud to know that your watch has made it to my "Vostok mods I like" folder :-!
> 
> I actually have that bezel inbound and I had no idea what to do with it - probably because the Meranom photo is so bad:
> 
> View attachment 11908338
> 
> 
> After seeing your pics, I can now visualize which watch it will go on!


Good luck with your bezel, glad to hear you like my mod


----------



## juice009

Scuba dude.


----------



## Ticonderoga

juice009 said:


> Scuba dude.
> 
> View attachment 11909370


I run all my pics through Batch Purifier (free - open source download) - it strips all JPEG info (including location and other info) and removes the whole "Microsoft vs. Apple - my photo should face this direction" dilemma and when you upright your pics, they stay upright across all platforms.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Thanks for the software tip. It makes a lot of sense. I have the same scuba dude on a 710 case and mesh strap. Blue bezel from AM Watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## do_checkdate

Recently got this one up and running. Had to replace the balance cock which is the most scary thing I've ever done with a watch. Sadly seems the dial is a little off-centre!


----------



## juice009

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Thanks for the software tip. It makes a lot of sense. I have the same scuba dude on a 710 case and mesh strap. Blue bezel from AM Watches.


Does am sell bezel insert buy itself. If you want to change the insert after you buy their bezel. How is their customer service? From what i've experienced their service is not that great. They are not responsive with mails.


----------



## juice009

Ticonderoga said:


> I run all my pics through Batch Purifier (free - open source download) - it strips all JPEG info (including location and other info) and removes the whole "Microsoft vs. Apple - my photo should face this direction" dilemma and when you upright your pics, they stay upright across all platforms.


Thank You for providing the name of the software and information about it. I needed that.


----------



## juice009

kkindaface said:


> I remember seeing a YouTube video from Long island watch a while back, but here is what I found on Google...
> 
> If you're in the Northern Hemisphere, just aim the hour hand in the direction of the sun and South is at a point halfway between the hour hand and 12:00. If your watch has a rotating compass bezel, set the South marker to this point and you can now navigate, remembering to re-check your bearing regularly..
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thats interesting. Never knew that before.


----------



## juice009

View attachment 11867066


I love that bezel insert. Do you mind telling me where you purchased that from? TIA


----------



## juice009

View attachment 11877266


The watch dial, case and bracelet they all go along so well. If you don't mind me asking can you tell me the dial no and also from where you got the bracelet. TIA


----------



## juice009

View attachment 11835426


View attachment 11835442


View attachment 11835458


This is so cool. Im so glad i came across this.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

I don't think they sell the inserts separately. Their bezels are on a slant away from the crystal similar to Orient for a different look. Not sure on customer service but you maybe right. Most of my mods are with bezel and inserts from various reputable sellers. There is a guy in California who sells Seiko mods and components that is very reputable on eBay. Search seller:kontrolsports! I have purchased two of his mods along with inserts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> The finished mod with GMT bezel. Never get tired of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That a nice bezel insert. Looks nice on the watch.


----------



## juice009

Ticonderoga said:


> эпический!


Nice!


----------



## juice009

[/QUOTE]

View attachment 11726378
[/QUOTE]

Is that ceramic bezel. Can i know where did you purchase that from?


----------



## BevoWatch

_I'm very comfortable with this Russian for the evening...









~v~​_


----------



## juice009

little_w said:


> View attachment 11735154


The watch looks nice with all black color.


----------



## jetcash

Door console perspective. 








Much more flattering than my sunburned arm. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC00754.jpg
View attachment DSC00757.jpg


----------



## gravity84

Put my amphibia on a silicone rubber strap. It's really really red. Kinda wish it was a little darker of a red. Looks alright though


----------



## GennerFluent

gravity84 said:


> Put my amphibia on a silicone rubber strap. It's really really red. Kinda wish it was a little darker of a red. Looks alright though
> 
> View attachment 11934778


 That's a sick watch/strap combo!


----------



## mxm

gravity84 said:


> Put my amphibia on a silicone rubber strap. It's really really red. Kinda wish it was a little darker of a red. Looks alright though
> 
> View attachment 11934778


Love the dial! Wish I could find one!


----------



## mxm

Deleted post. For some reason it went out duplicated.


----------



## ak_angel

My baby niece likes the star on the dial.









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## isti

I stumbled upon this crystal while strolling on the beach.
Has anyone tried the new (to me) 160 case yet?


----------



## Watchmagnet

Just received my pepsi SE, impressed by the finish, the bracelet was surprisingly easy to shorten.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Deck diving just east of the Colorado Rockies.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

_What use is a water watch unless you put it to work?

*Vostok Amphibia*


















An affordable that sees lots of play action and not too shabby for work as well...









Gotta love it.
~v~_​


----------



## Ticonderoga

BevoWatch said:


> _What use is a water watch unless you put it to work?
> 
> *Vostok Amphibia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


That poor fish must get tired of coming out of the water again and again for all of these wrist shots! :-d


----------



## BevoWatch

Ticonderoga said:


> That poor fish must get tired of coming out of the water again and again for all of these wrist shots! :-d


They need practice man, practice. They are coming around nicely though, they just hop to my net now every time they see me. Can't complain, hard work is paying off.;-)


----------



## Ticonderoga

BevoWatch said:


> They need practice man, practice. They are coming around nicely though, they just hop to my net now every time they see me. Can't complain, hard work is paying off.;-)


"They?" I thought it was the same fish?


----------



## BevoWatch

Ticonderoga said:


> "They?" I thought it was the same fish?


Damn it, you may be right. I always catch a fish in the same place all the time and not in any other place. Dumb fish for dumb fisherman I reckon.


----------



## little_w

BevoWatch - you were one of the main reasons I bought my 420662! And I never regretted it


----------



## Racerke

In his natural habitat


----------



## BevoWatch

little_w said:


> BevoWatch - you were one of the main reasons I bought my 420662! And I never regretted it


Thanks. Did you mod it? I'd love to see it. Hope you're enjoying yours as much as I do mine. Great affordable piece.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## little_w

BevoWatch said:


> Thanks. Did you mod it? I'd love to see it. Hope you're enjoying yours as much as I do mine. Great affordable piece.


I absolutely love it. It very much replaced my favourite 710916 - that says a lot. And did I mod it? Well... just a bit - I was posting it somewhere, here you go again (find 5 differences)


----------



## Ticonderoga

little_w said:


> I absolutely love it. It very much replaced my favourite 710916 - that says a lot. And did I mod it? Well... just a bit - I was posting it somewhere, here you go again (find 5 differences)
> 
> View attachment 11969306


Bracelet, bezel, crown, hands - 4

if you count the second hand apart from the hands, 5

Looks nice either way


----------



## Ticonderoga

Just arrived - thanks Meranom:









Now, just need to mod it out.

These two finished some changes today; the crosshair dial only got some new shoes (green NATO) & the other Amphib got a new bezel and NATO. I had a dickens trying to find a bezel that worked on this second (right) watch. The numbers and second ring painted around the dial are both grey and nothing looked good on it. The seconds ring makes every bezel look "oversized" (see bottom pic). I decided to just try this old stock bezel that I stripped off another watch & found that it "sort of" worked because it has about the same amount of Sabi as the watch. And then I remembered this NATO with a touch of grey between the black and red and I think it just dresses it out nicely.









A pic of the right watch before:


----------



## Abrazagar

Got my first Vostok.. Absolutely love it.

Any suggestions for an alternative bezel? I was thinking the Pepsi ceramic one..









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

Abrazagar said:


> Got my first Vostok.. Absolutely love it.
> 
> Any suggestions for an alternative bezel? I was thinking the Pepsi ceramic one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yup. Go to page 1 and as you work your way to page 448, right click + save every photo of every Amphib you like :-d









Then, every time you have a new one and you can't think of a bezel/strap combo, go to your photo file and start looking at some others. In looking in my file, just from this thread, I see that the stock red/black circle bezel is popular with this dial:

































yes, I think a Pepsi would look great on this dial - let me see if I can find something similar...


----------



## Abrazagar

Ticonderoga said:


> Yup. Go to page 1 and as you work your way to page 448, right click + save every photo of every Amphib you like :-d
> 
> View attachment 11972434
> 
> 
> Then, every time you have a new one and you can't think of a bezel/strap combo, go to your photo file and start looking at some others. In looking in my file, just from this thread, I see that the stock red/black circle bezel is popular with this dial:
> 
> View attachment 11972394
> 
> 
> View attachment 11972402
> 
> 
> View attachment 11972418
> 
> 
> View attachment 11972426
> 
> 
> yes, I think a Pepsi would look great on this dial - let me see if I can find something similar...


Thanks, Ticon! Yeah, the black and red is looking pretty nice..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

little_w said:


> I absolutely love it. It very much replaced my favourite 710916 - that says a lot. And did I mod it? Well... just a bit - I was posting it somewhere, here you go again (find 5 differences)
> 
> View attachment 11969306


Love everything you've done in your mod. If I inspired you, even better. Thanks for showing it, first time I've seen it. Simply awesome:-!. Easy to find the mods but Ticonderoga answered it already.


----------



## tokareva

Abrazagar said:


> Got my first Vostok.. Absolutely love it.
> 
> Any suggestions for an alternative bezel? I was thinking the Pepsi ceramic one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I like the factory type that Meranom sells,not a lot of choices,but the shape and size looks better to me.


----------



## Shockwave

Zissou.


----------



## Watchmagnet

Just arrived! 090 SE. Loving the blues & retro sci-fi looks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

This one is cool in keeping with the black and silver theme from Dangaz Watch. http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/412123









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

Ticonderoga said:


> ...Then, every time you have a new one and you can't think of a bezel/strap combo, go to your photo file and start looking at some others. In looking in my file, just from this thread, I see that the stock *red/black circle bezel *is popular with this dial...


...ahem, that is known as the dot/dash bezel.


----------



## Bluemoon61

My new arrival. I'm loving the green waves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068

With a new bezel 

View attachment DSC00786.jpg


----------



## munichjoe

Got a package today. 
The cadet because it was cheap enough, and the phiby because it looks cool, and I hadn't seen this one before.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

First time I got them all together was for the Vlad and Yuri meeting. But here they are, my growing collection:


----------



## Ticonderoga

munichjoe said:


> Got a package today.
> The cadet because it was cheap enough, and the phiby because it looks cool, and I hadn't seen this one before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Just love this watch. I'd buy it if I saw it for sale. Sorta 60-70's throwback with a racing vibe.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

This one arrived just today!.

Really cool Amphibia!

PROS:
- Case dimentions are perfect.
- Brushed finish is awesome.
- Leather strap is great quality made including the signed ss buckle.
- New ss signed crown, simply beautiful.
- Lovely dial layout. It still looks Russian enough.
- Great hands choice.
- GMT movement.

CONS:

- Bezel, not the right choice for this watch.
- The black paint on the dial is not rich/deep, under certain lightning it looks gray.
- Caseback, eventhough it portraits Gagarin, I would prefer the traditional Scuba Dude stamping or any other sea related ilustration.
- You'll need an additional rubber strap or bracelet if you want to take this diver to the pool/sea.

Overall, Im very happy with my new Amphibia.









Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## larand

Just arrived today from Chistopol...


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC00838.jpg


----------



## Horo Monger

Can't get enough of the Radio room watch, very nice.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Scosystems

I just picked this up today.


----------



## Scosystems




----------



## oldfox

jose-CostaRica said:


> This one arrived just today!.
> 
> Really cool Amphibia!
> 
> PROS:
> - Case dimentions are perfect.
> - Brushed finish is awesome.
> - Leather strap is great quality made including the signed ss buckle.
> - New ss signed crown, simply beautiful.
> - Lovely dial layout. It still looks Russian enough.
> - Great hands choice.
> - GMT movement.
> 
> CONS:
> 
> - Bezel, not the right choice for this watch.
> - The black paint on the dial is not rich/deep, under certain lightning it looks gray.
> - Caseback, eventhough it portraits Gagarin, I would prefer the traditional Scuba Dude stamping or any other sea related ilustration.
> - You'll need an additional rubber strap or bracelet if you want to take this diver to the pool/sea.
> 
> Overall, Im very happy with my new Amphibia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


Scuba dude caseback is in sale now, smth like $10.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Uazhunter

An old classic


----------



## Ticonderoga

The Scuba Dude got his first salt water today. He loved it.

Drying off after a fresh water shower:


----------



## Stapo101

Here are my 3, front and back...


----------



## BNR




----------



## JonS1967

BNR said:


> View attachment 12060378
> View attachment 12060394
> View attachment 12060402


Pure classic! Nice brushing job on the case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abrazagar

BNR said:


> View attachment 12060378
> View attachment 12060394
> View attachment 12060402


I like the way that bezel looks when it's worn a bit

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kikoss13

Отправлено с моего SM-G950F через Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Updated the caseback on my modded Amphibia 119 to a modified front crystal. Quick and easy mod with great presentation results


----------



## Ita

Kikoss13, I think our cats could be related....



Ita


----------



## kikoss13

Seems like 😁

Отправлено с моего SM-G950F через Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta

mariomart said:


> Updated the caseback on my modded Amphibia 119 to a modified front crystal. Quick and easy mod with great presentation results
> 
> View attachment 12086546
> 
> 
> View attachment 12086554
> 
> 
> View attachment 12086562


Details, please 😉


----------



## mariomart

Bauta said:


> Details, please 


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/display-back-made-903489.html


----------



## Headpatolman

710059 Scuba Dude









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w




----------



## larand

On a new NATO from WatchGecko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

Here's my blue Amphibian, with its summertime orange strap!


----------



## Eaglebone

My newly arrived Scuba Dude. Unfortunately it arrived broken so it's on its way back to Russia.... Hopefully I'll get it back before too long it's a great looking watch.


----------



## drbobguy

Meranom's summer "SE light"


----------



## tokareva

drbobguy said:


> Meranom's summer "SE light"


Wow,you got that one really fast!


----------



## drbobguy

tokareva said:


> Wow,you got that one really fast!


One of the benefits to living in Moscow. ;-)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

drbobguy said:


> Meranom's summer "SE light"


Wow so freaking cool Amphibia!!!

Unlike you, I'll get mine no sooner than 2 long months

Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CasualVostok

Bought this one today in Tbilisi


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Ready for a run south of the border with coffee colored bezel insert and swede leather strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medved001




----------



## jetcash

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Ready for a run south of the border with coffee colored bezel insert and swede leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


(slow clap starts)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostok

Sun, sand, saltwater, amphibia...


----------



## Pimmsley

Hi all just joined as I bought my fist Vostok 4 weeks ago and while I was waiting discovered this forum... read all 400+ pages of this thread and the 2 part amphibian mod threads  unfortunately that already led me to buying a second recently made phib and replacement bezel ? That didn't take long... you guys...
they have both arrived before the weekend so I had some fun with them and wanted to share pics... cheers !


----------



## Pimmsley

Two more full sun glamour shots...


----------



## mauzer67

*Orange sun and green wave*


----------



## marathonna

*Re: Orange sun and green wave*

Vostok 300 m

On distressed leather strap..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

great watch..


----------



## mauzer67

*Re:Vostok Mod - the Revival*


----------



## korhonenpetteri

My new Vostok 😀









Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## siblingchris

korhonenpetteri said:


> My new Vostok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


What model and mod is that exactly? Really like it


----------



## korhonenpetteri

siblingchris said:


> What model and mod is that exactly? Really like it


Thanks!

Model number 420634

Bezel for Seiko inserts from the bay seller:boris_gvb
Yacht master black ceramic insert from dlwatches.com
Glass back from the bay seller:sonnenflasche

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Pimmsley

Before and after bezel replacement ?


----------



## Pimmsley

Hope I'm not over doing it but my new baby first day at work ?
...from CCCP to Australian corporate IT


----------



## nckwvr

Scuba dude with coin edge bezel and mariner insert. Love it!


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC01043.jpg


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## Fly Nit

My 120 with Leather Strap
 









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

Ita said:


> Kikoss13, I think our cats could be related....
> 
> 
> 
> Ita


----------



## Pimmsley

Stereotype said:


> View attachment 12208874


Um... something going on here... meet my cat...

'Jacket'


----------



## mariomart

My dog would love to meat all your cats ...... ;-)


----------



## jetcash

Pimmsley said:


> Um... something going on here... meet my cat...
> 
> 'Jacket'
> 
> View attachment 12211770


My cat, Izzy.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

mariomart said:


> My dog would love to meat all your cats ...... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12211962


That cracked me laughing. 
My dog will be interested too 😃









Instagram . the_watchier


----------



## cayabo

Here's my Amfibian - Ivan.
He's ½ Russian Blue and loves water.


----------



## REDSWAN13

119 Amphibia.


----------



## marathonna

420 SE on Bundstrap...

love it..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

thx for watching..


----------



## nckwvr

Great dial and hands combination!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## croarcher




----------



## rotaexacta

.BevoWatch

Hi. May I ask what model is that in the reel fishing shot you posted some pages back? Such a beautiful amphibia! I like everything about it. The one you have is the 42066SE? I could not find that model. Or is it modded? 

.everyone
If it is, may I ask for your help in citing the parts needed to make such? I like that build. Thanks in advance. 

Warmest Regards,

Rota


----------



## rotaexacta

BevoWatch said:


> _What use is a water watch unless you put it to work?
> 
> *Vostok Amphibia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-W7vRZjC/1/8e97393f/L/i-W7vRZjC-L.jpg[/img
> [img]https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-4jRBP8q/1/17f257e5/L/i-4jRBP8q-L.jpg
> 
> Gotta love it.
> ~v~_​





rotaexacta said:


> .BevoWatch


^^^ This


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## medved001




----------



## jetcash

Still more than 110 degrees, still on mesh. That's 43 degrees for the rest of the world.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

jetcash said:


> Still more than 110 degrees, still on mesh. That's 43 degrees for the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Did you sand down the bezel then use the salt vinegar fume method to speed up the oxidation?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

jetcash said:


> My cat, Izzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Maine **** from Colorado









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryn987

After 2 months waiting...










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

.


----------



## Ron521

This arrived a couple of weeks ago, the new 670 case with the 922 dial









And I put a new strap on this one...kind of compliments the dial...








This was my first Amphibia, one of Meranom's SE models...changed dial, hands, and crown...


----------



## dan_bsht

Had this one on today









Instagram . the_watchier


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this beauty today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroproof

Sunday Brunch...


----------



## Pimmsley

Back at work...and a great distraction for a Monday ? Happy Monday all !


----------



## Abrazagar

My Amphibia's first time to the beach.. Gonna give it some saltwater soon 
(Myrtle Beach, SC)










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jappa

So I was visiting Russia for first time ever and was looking for souvenirs and then I saw this (Amphibia 150367). Totally blew my mind. I've seen Amphibias with chromed bezels and have to say I am not a fan. But this one, oh dear, they've really nailed it.


----------



## marathonna

jappa said:


> View attachment 12244730
> 
> 
> So I was visiting Russia for first time ever and was looking for souvenirs and then I saw this (Amphibia 150367). Totally blew my mind. I've seen Amphibias with chromed bezels and have to say I am not a fan. But this one, oh dear, they've really nailed it.


Wonderfull...But tell us some more about the strap..!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn S3 met Tapatalk


----------



## jappa

marathonna said:


> Wonderfull...But tell us some more about the strap..!


It is 22mm "Pan Type" dark brown Grain by Eichmüller (22mm but it was previously on 21mm watch so it looks a tad too narrow but new one should not be).


----------



## marathonna

marathonna said:


> Wonderfull...But tell us some more about the strap..!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn S3 met Tapatalk


Did you brush the bezel ?


----------



## marathonna

marathonna said:


> Wonderfull...But tell us some more about the strap..!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn S3 met Tapatalk


Did you brush the bezel ?


----------



## jappa

marathonna said:


> Did you brush the bezel ?


No it was like that from the factory. For some reason, when you google that specific model, some pictures shows polished bezel and some brushed. Vostok's own pages shows brushed:

Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 150367

Go figure... But I am glad I got brushed bezel, I think it complements "grainy" dial very well. Case itself is polished and that is a good contrast.


----------



## Abrazagar

My modded zissou at the beach. Held up great









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Did you sand down the bezel then use the salt vinegar fume method to speed up the oxidation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sanded it down to brass. Then polished it back up to shiny. After that I didn't do anything, just let it tarnish on it's own. Super easy!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

jetcash said:


> I sanded it down to brass. Then polished it back up to shiny. After that I didn't do anything, just let it tarnish on it's own. Super easy!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Looks nice - very nautical. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this beauty over the weekend. What a great watch! Just love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

JonS1967 said:


> Wore this beauty over the weekend. What a great watch! Just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks amazing!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## JonS1967

the_watchier said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thank you kindly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motanuincaltat




----------



## Klasredin




----------



## rewt

First post


----------



## Pimmsley

Casual Fridays rock !


----------



## Seamaster73

Pimmsley said:


> Casual Fridays rock !


I just ordered a ministry with that dial, it's not often seen on here.


----------



## jetcash

Seamaster73 said:


> I just ordered a ministry with that dial, it's not often seen on here.


I love that dial. It's on my list!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Seamaster73 said:


> I just ordered a ministry with that dial, it's not often seen on here.


Can't wait to see it 
that was my first case choice then went for the 100... I find the dial so attractive and mesmerising, im very drawn to it... retro-modern b-)


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## nckwvr

Very nice collection, very diverse group of divers! 

Care to tell us a bit about the fourth one from the left?

Edit: here mine that I'm currently wearing!


----------



## Badiker




----------



## taimurkhan

nckwvr said:


> Very nice collection, very diverse group of divers!
> 
> Care to tell us a bit about the fourth one from the left?
> 
> Edit: here mine that I'm currently wearing!


Thanks for the appreciation! Your Scuba Dude is lovely too. Actually, it took me some time to appreciate the scuba dudes and now I want all versions. 

The third and fourth watches from the left have dials and hands made by igorIV: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-mods-3369906.html


----------



## BevoWatch

_*Vostok Amphibia
*






















































~v~​_


----------



## Pimmsley

I bought one for my brother for kicks as I love my two phibs... and added after market leather strap... 
He loves it :-!

Turned up Friday, annother good buy by seller Zenitar...


----------



## mariomart




----------



## larand

jetcash said:


> I love that dial. It's on my list!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


It's a great dial. Wearing mine today, because what could be better on the Fourth of July than a Russian watch on a British Perlon strap? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvac

*150647* BB mod








©


----------



## munichjoe

Arvac said:


> *150647* BB mod


Pix usually help.... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Arvac said:


> *150647* BB mod
> 
> View attachment 12330950
> 
> ©


Oooh, nice one :-!


----------



## siblingchris

Arvac said:


> *150647* BB mod
> 
> View attachment 12330950


Love that! Great mod work and matching strap


----------



## Pimmsley

On my morning break I happend upon this plaque in Market Street Melbourne

Good background :-!


----------



## medved001




----------



## eyeamgrewt

Chucho73 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love this- can you share where you got the dial and insert from? Is that the green bezel/insert that Meranom offers?


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## Arvac

eyeamgrewt said:


> Love this- can you share where you got the dial and insert from? Is that the green bezel/insert that Meranom offers?


Hi, it is a 020SE from Meranom. Unfortunately out of stock :-(


----------



## jaykim

My vostok se. I lost second hand though, while playing with watch, I broke it. But i think it still looks great.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Seamaster73 said:


>


She's here ! :-!

Hey Amphib buddy...


----------



## Neruda

Missed the orange dial version, but this was in the post anyway! Arrived last night, fast enough from Russia but when it got to Chile it took the scenic route - still well worth the wait...


----------



## jetcash

Pimmsley said:


> Casual Fridays rock !
> View attachment 12279954
> View attachment 12279962


What's the model number for that dial? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeamgrewt

jetcash said:


> What's the model number for that dial? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


510

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-dial-for-vostok-amphibian-510.html


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Neruda said:


> Missed the orange dial version, but this was in the post anyway! Arrived last night, fast enough from Russia but when it got to Chile it took the scenic route - still well worth the wait...
> 
> View attachment 12343401


Que bonito! El mio viene aún en camino. Toma mucho más tiempo en llegar acá que a Chile

Enviado desde Costa Rica 🇨🇷

Pura Vida mae!


----------



## BevoWatch

_Big crown relative to case size for today...
*
Vostok Amphibia*
Appropriately enough, another proven water watch...













































Maybe I'll take it out tonight for some golden hour fishing but for now I'm enjoying my homemade Pork ****ake Shumai... 









Yummy...









~v~​_


----------



## jetcash

eyeamgrewt said:


> 510
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-dial-for-vostok-amphibian-510.html




Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## Rimmed762

MonroeFromEtsy said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12347679&d=1500015004"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I think this Generalskie is more Komandirskie than Amphibia. It is a lovely looking one.


----------



## Cafe Latte

BevoWatch said:


> _Big crown relative to case size for today...
> *
> Vostok Amphibia*
> Appropriately enough, another proven water watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll take it out tonight for some golden hour fishing but for now I'm enjoying my homemade Pork ****ake Shumai...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~v~​_


Nice, I bought a black dial I am wondering what to do with, where did you get the bezel?
Chris


----------



## armanh

Amphibian SE 420723S


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## mariomart




----------



## king larry

armanh said:


> Amphibian SE 420723S


This lovely


----------



## TelagaWarna




----------



## galito

Hello all!
I'm new here, and want to show you my new "toy", since last week. Done the usual this and that, playing with bracelets right now (really not sure the look I like most...), new bezel and insert from dr.seikostain (great fit and finish).
The watch was bought on Meranom, and even though it's the standard 710 case, mine is diferent from all the others I've seen. Can you spot the diference? ;-)
All in all, I think this is just my first Vostok.


----------



## armanh

galito said:


> Hello all!
> I'm new here, and want to show you my new "toy", since last week. Done the usual this and that, playing with bracelets right now (really not sure the look I like most...), new bezel and insert from dr.seikostain (great fit and finish).
> The watch was bought on Meranom, and even though it's the standard 710 case, mine is diferent from all the others I've seen. Can you spot the diference? ;-)
> All in all, I think this is just my first Vostok.
> 
> View attachment 12363851
> 
> View attachment 12363853
> 
> View attachment 12363855
> 
> View attachment 12363857
> 
> View attachment 12363859
> 
> View attachment 12363863


That looks great, especially on the green/double yellow strap.

Which bezel is that? Is it a mod or was it offered like that from Meranom? Really loving that bezel, reminds me of 24 hour Raketas.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## galito

The bezel and the insert were bought at a seller in Ebay. He's from Polland and it's name is dr.seikostain .


----------



## Cafe Latte

mariomart said:


> View attachment 12359557
> 
> 
> View attachment 12359559


Nice!!
Now I am jealous you have a family of them!!

Chris


----------



## tokareva

galito said:


> The watch was bought on Meranom, and even though it's the standard 710 case, mine is diferent from all the others I've seen. Can you spot the diference? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12363863


Is it the new updated 710 that Arizone posted about a few days ago?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Amphibia 650









Enviado desde  Costa Rica  Pura Vida mae!


----------



## mariomart

A little bit of Summer Orange Delight for the Aussie Winter


----------



## armanh

mariomart said:


> View attachment 12364907
> 
> 
> A little bit of Summer Orange Delight for the Aussie Winter
> 
> View attachment 12364917


Great colors and combinations.


----------



## galito

tokareva said:


> Is it the new updated 710 that Arizone posted about a few days ago?


I have emaild Meranom about the different case and they said Vostok has changed their "manufacturing process" for this case. I do like the "old" case style, and will buy one of those later, but the new style is really very very very nice!!
Well, I think Meranom should change their site description and photos... Does this new case eventually replace the "old" model?


----------



## REDSWAN13

Just in 30 minutes ago a new stainless steel crown for my S.E. 100, im happy with it.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Guys, could you please help me out?

I was deciding between
View attachment 12366339
and
View attachment 12366341
but then i found
View attachment 12366343
on the internet.

It's like best of both worlds for me: 420 case and 512 dial. But i can't find it anywhere! Does anybody knows if this model is discontinued? If yes, is it possible to buy the 420916 and then swap the dial from 120512?


----------



## will1970

Franken but I like it









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

makeyeu said:


> Guys, could you please help me out?
> 
> I was deciding between [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12366339"][/iurl] and [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12366341"][/iurl] but then i found [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12366343"][/iurl] on the internet.
> 
> It's like best of both worlds for me: 420 case and 512 dial. But i can't find it anywhere! Does anybody knows if this model is discontinued? If yes, is it possible to buy the 420916 and then swap the dial from 120512?


You can do it by yourself pretty easily. Just buy 110512 and 420 case. You only need caliper and toothpick.  Proper tools are naturally better.

Or you can contact Favinov or Meranom and they can make it for you easily with all the extras you want. I think Zenitar and Shmek also provide this service.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Rimmed762 said:


> You can do it by yourself pretty easily. Just buy 110512 and 420 case. You only need caliper and toothpick.  Proper tools are naturally better.
> 
> Or you can contact Favinov or Meranom and they can make it for you easily with all the extras you want. I think Zenitar and Shmek also provide this service.


thanks! very glad it's possible.


----------



## antilucem

Very nice......who made the strap, Jose?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

antilucem said:


> Very nice......who made the strap, Jose?


Which strap Comrade? The black one?

Enviado desde  Costa Rica  Pura Vida mae!


----------



## mxm

mariomart said:


> View attachment 12364907
> 
> 
> A little bit of Summer Orange Delight for the Aussie Winter
> 
> What's the number of that "banana style" dial?
> Please and thanks!


----------



## mariomart

mxm said:


> What's the number of that "banana style" dial?
> Please and thanks!


Here is the link to the watch https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150l07.html


----------



## mxm

mariomart said:


> Here is the link to the watch https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150l07.html


Thanks!


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## kakefe

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

kakefe said:


> instagram @watchcolony


Really beautiful. Is it the 110 case?

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

420 Scuba dude with SE bezel, bracelet, and steel movement ring.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Really beautiful. Is it the 110 case?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


thanks ... it s 150 case

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Lovro_

Amphibia with Steinhart mesh.










Poslano sa mog EVA-L19 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes

My two. A 420 SE with 12-hour bezel that is fast becoming one of my fave watches. I have it on a very cheap beads of rice bracelet. Not sure of the other model number, but shortly after I got it, one of the lume pips fell off and now rattles around the dial. Not worth it to send it back to Russia, so it sits unloved in my sock drawer.


----------



## linux.author

i like the 710 case, non-stock bezels and stainless mesh:







willie
on the cloudy and rainy Gulf of Mexico


----------



## jpfwatch

Vostok Amphibian 120811 on a grey rubber strap.


----------



## linux.author

like the blue second hand with the meatball!

willie
on the Tropical rains Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Arvac

©


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Arvac said:


> ©


NICE! Is it the 670 case? Did you brushed it?
EDIT: sorry, just saw that this is SE model which AFAIK comes brushed.


----------



## Arvac

makeyeu said:


> NICE! Is it the 670 case? Did you brushed it?
> EDIT: sorry, just saw that this is SE model which AFAIK comes brushed.


You 're right. The original case was matt. https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/670se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-670370s.html

I changed it with a brushed one.


----------



## Rudy Lopez

This is my Vostok Amphibian, I bought it at St Petersburg and use it at Cabo San Lucas, Mexico. I guess is the only Vostok in town. 
I changed the metal strap band for this blue rubber band, I really like it.


----------



## little_w

Me and my brother by the North Sea - he wore my Amphibia... I thought we better be tuned


----------



## mariomart




----------



## Aidanm

My everyday wearer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> View attachment 12401379


That's the 2nd 369 sandwich dial I've seen, where are these coming from? IgorIV?


----------



## mariomart

saturnine said:


> That's the 2nd 369 sandwich dial I've seen, where are these coming from? IgorIV?


https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amphibia-1967-196500.html


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Very nice! What's the model?


----------



## Ptolomeo74

makeyeu said:


> Very nice! What's the model?


670333S with dr.seikostain's Atlas bezel and ceramic insert

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences

My first Amphibia/first Russian watch came in the mail today. The Zissou.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## AncientSerpent

mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

mariomart said:


> View attachment 12401379


can the black-orange dial on the watch to the left bought separately?


----------



## mariomart

makeyeu said:


> can the black-orange dial on the watch to the left bought separately?


From what I have seen, Meranom eventually sells off excess stock dials on their website which could not be used due to minor defects. I picked up a couple of their sandwich dials recently and I've seen other SE dials pass through on other occasions. Best to just keep checking the Amphibia Spare Parts area.


----------



## mxm

makeyeu said:


> can the black-orange dial on the watch to the left bought separately?


Meranom states that if any dial is in current production for watches, you can buy it as a spare part.


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## saturnine

Nothing like a pretty face to keep you company while you grill.


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## jetcash

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Tarnish is coming along!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

jetcash said:


> Tarnish is coming along!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Patina. Tarnish sounds negative


----------



## galliano




----------



## Haricosec

​


----------



## kakefe

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## jetcash

taike said:


> Patina. Tarnish sounds negative


That's true.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

Haricosec said:


> View attachment 12425951​


That dial with the fifty fathoms inspired insert is outstanding!


----------



## jetcash

jetcash said:


> That's true.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


What's that Japanese word for patina and character?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

jetcash said:


> What's that Japanese word for patina and character?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wabi-sabi


----------



## JonS1967

galliano said:


>


This is one really great looking watch! Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

The green one arrived a couple days ago, and I think I found the perfect strap for it. Love the color


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Like the blue second hand and the subtle blue annotations on the dial


----------



## Nanook65

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Like the blue second hand and the subtle blue annotations on the dial
> 
> View attachment 12434621


oh my is that nice!


----------



## Nanook65

Someone just turned me onto these. I love em! Very unique and cool. I think I'll buy about a dozen or so.....lol


----------



## Torbjorn

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Like the blue second hand and the subtle blue annotations on the dial
> 
> View attachment 12434621


Very nice indeed. I have the same watch, but not that bezel. Could you please share where you sourced it?
Torbjorn

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Retsdon

Ha! I have that very watch in the post to me right now. But what bezel do you have on that? It's beautiful.


----------



## Vioviv

I am a longtime lurker on this thread, and have been so inspired and impressed by the creativity shown here. W/great trepidation gonna put up my three mods ... Not entirely happy with them, so these are still kinda works in progress. As you can see, bezels and straps mostly -- watching a lot of YouTube videos to learn how to do the hands.


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## dmnc

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Could we maybe get a shot without the filter to understand the patina a bit better please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

dmnc said:


> Could we maybe get a shot without the filter to understand the patina a bit better please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure!

Here it is


----------



## dmnc

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Sure!
> 
> Here it is


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Nanook65 said:


> Someone just turned me onto these. I love em! Very unique and cool. I think I'll buy about a dozen or so.....lol


Oh, you laugh now. You'll see. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmiss

My Amphibia Neptune at the beach!


----------



## mrwomble

Vioviv said:


> I am a longtime lurker on this thread, and have been so inspired and impressed by the creativity shown here. W/great trepidation gonna put up my three mods ... Not entirely happy with them, so these are still kinda works in progress. As you can see, bezels and straps mostly -- watching a lot of YouTube videos to learn how to do the hands.
> 
> View attachment 12437943


Looks great with that bezel. What bracelet have you got on that one? Doesn't look like the default one.


----------



## Vioviv

mrwomble said:


> Looks great with that bezel. What bracelet have you got on that one? Doesn't look like the default one.


Not the default -- I bought it from Meranom. Great bracelet for the money.


----------



## mrwomble

Vioviv said:


> Not the default -- I bought it from Meranom. Great bracelet for the money.


Thanks, I didn't know Meranom did an upgraded bracelet for the 710.


----------



## Vioviv

mrwomble said:


> Thanks, I didn't know Meranom did an upgraded bracelet for the 710.


Last I checked Meranom only had upgraded bracelets for the 710 and 420. I have a 420 SE w/an upgraded bracelet, and it's also very nice quality.


----------

